# Post Your Recent Beauty Purchases!



## claireZk

I'll go first.  I had some relationship issues recently, so I indulged in some serious retail therapy in the past couple weeks.  I'm not normally _this_ bad, but here's the result lol! 

Feel free to post pics your recent purchases, too! 



























I also got Tarte Gloss in Bonny and Clyde (can't find a pic).  But wait! There's more lol...


----------



## claireZk

I think that's it :s :shame:...


----------



## priiin

Everyone here should know by now that I am a product junkie.. I picked up some new stuff from MAC and Sephora over the weekend.

Urban Decay Primer Potion- The best eye makeup primer there is on the market. This will keep your eyeshadow and eyeliner lasting ALL day..no exceptions!  It was time to get another tube hehe.




Lancome Bi-Facil Double Action Eye makeup remover- Does the job well..removes mascara, eyeliner, and eyeshadow with just a cotton ball and a few drops. Doesn't sting, leaves your eyes feeling very clean and refreshed and it doesn't leave you oily! 




MAC Fafi lipstick- I got two shades, Strawbaby and Utterly Frivolous. I'm more of a gloss girl, but I like to use Burt's Bees lip balm plus a lipstick as a lip gloss base sometimes. It gives your lips a more dramatic color, which shimmery glosses do not always deliver. I have only used the Strawbaby so far and I really like it. The color is gorgeous.





MAC pigment in Melon- I love MAC pigments..you can use them in your moisturizer (if it's a neutral color), eyeshadow, etc. You can play up your eyes instantly with a little pigment. There is so much shimmer. I got Melon because it's fairly neutral in color. The description online says a "soft golden peachy" color. My everyday makeup look is usually a neutral earth tone and this is a fun way to make things more exciting.


----------



## claireZk

^ I'm soooo tempted by those Fafi lipsticks 

I thought of another thing I bought-- the new Sonia Kashuk brush that's supposed to be comparable to Mason Pearson.  It was time for a new soft bristle brush anyway...


----------



## tiny dancer

AArrgghh!! *priiin*, i cant find the urban decay primer potion anywhere!
stupid australia! grr =(
i keep checking on ebay - but only see listings for the States and i dont have a credit card or paypal or anything like that so i just stick to buying things from within the country. Dying for this product. But such is life... =(


----------



## PrincessGina

Stila eyeshadow in Kitten, golightly and toffee


in brown


thought id try the multi effects mascara - not digging it at the mo. 






 bought the illuminating tinted moisturiser and i am very pleased with it! i use normal moisturiser first then this. let it dry and soak in then use a little foundation over the top. it gives a very polished look.


----------



## toiletduck

Bobbi Brown cream blush in Calypso Coral    Bobbi Brown Tinted Lip balm in Raspberry






MAC's Technakohl liner in Graphblack






FANCL Mild Cleansing Oil.  Got my first bottle in Japan last Jan. and have been thru 2 bottles already.  It's PERFECT for getting off the whole day's makeup...no matter how much you slap on and how waterproof it is!


----------



## valtsa

Ran out. TIme for a refill





Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo spray. Have been dieing to try this. 





Fekkai Full Volume Shampoo




Sue Devitt Eye intensifier in Surat (deep shimmering bronze)





Yo-Nka Pamplemousse PS. My skin has been SO dry lately





Yo-Nka Lotion PS Toner

I think that's it for this weekend.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

claireZk said:


> ^ I'm soooo tempted by those Fafi lipsticks
> 
> I thought of another thing I bought-- the new Sonia Kashuk brush that's supposed to be comparable to Mason Pearson.  It was time for a new soft bristle brush anyway...



Oh, if you get a chance and feel like it, I would love it if you PM'd me with an update on this after you have given it some use! I keep not buying MP brushes, because it just seems to ridiculously priced, but then again, I keep going through brushes.


----------



## jc2239

over the last week or so i've gone a little crazy i bought:

MAC plushglass in nice buzz 

MAC lipglass in prrr 

Dior lipgloss in Cotton Petal

Tarte lipgloss in Kevin and Winnie

MAC Fafi lipstick in Strawbaby

Mac iridescent powder in Sassed Up

Calvin Klein Compact Foundation (although sephora sent me the wrong color for the second time in a row)

Bliss Sleeping Peel toner

Bliss Sleeping Peel Cleanser

Bliss 10-Minute Mattification Mask

and i'm sure a bunch more stuff i'm not remember right now


----------



## bumbleb86

I've gone a little crazy the past week as well

MAC Fluidline in Blackout

MAC Kohl in Smolder
BE in Meduim
Smashbox primer
Fekkai shampoo/ conditioner/ wave spray/ gloss cream
Urban Decay in sellout
NARS Orgasm

and some more I can't recall and I'm going back for more in a few days!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I WANT to go crazy this week, but I have been pretty good.

Clinique Lipgloss in Cherry Bomb
Everyday Minerals multitasking concealer
Queen Helen Mint Julep Masque (4 bottles)


----------



## claireZk

*Princess Gina*- I love Stila, too!  I tried a sample of that moisturizer awhile ago and I've always wanted to buy it-- I've just never gotten around to it. I'll add it to my 1000000 item mental list of things I want to buy lol 



BagsAreMyBabies said:


> Oh, if you get a chance and feel like it, I would love it if you PM'd me with an update on this after you have given it some use! I keep not buying MP brushes, because it just seems to ridiculously priced, but then again, I keep going through brushes.


Sure!  I've never tried a MP to compare it to, but I'll let you know.  I'm not much of a hair-brusher, though. I plan to use it mostly when I pull my hair back to smooth the top... 



jc2239 said:


> *Tarte lipgloss in Kevin and Winnie*


I think I already told you this, but I love those colors!!

Have you seen the Kevin & Winnie gloss IRL yet?  If so how does it look?  As you can tell from my previous posts, I clearly don't _need_ any more Tarte glosses, but I want that one so bad


----------



## toiletduck

jc2239: omg...i LOVE MAC lipgloss in PRRR..!!


----------



## Divyaangana

I just went on a rather large MAC shopping spree the last couple of days. So far:

MAC Eye Shadows in:
Parrot
Ochre Style
Charred
Sushi Flower
Samoa Silk
Gorgeous Gold
Swiss Chocolate
Dark Edge
Modest Tone
Rich Flesh
Silversmith
Nanogold
Earthly Riches
Remotely Grey

Fafi Eyes 1
Fafi Eyes 2
Slimshine Lipstick in Urgent!
Fafi Lipgloss in Squeeze It
Fluidline in Dipdown
Fafi Special Edition Blush Brush
Fafi Small Makeup bag

Yeah, so I've been bad!


----------



## claireZk

^ :blink: wow!


----------



## estherriver

You ladies have some impressive hauls!  I only have two recent purchases:

1. Max Factor Volume Couture waterproof mascara.  I LOVE it!  I have tried many mascaras both drugstore and makeup counter, and this is the first one I'll purchase again.

2. Revlon Just Bitten lip stain in Berry.  I hate this product very much.  It left me with icky red spots on my lips-- always a delight.

I keep forgetting to apply for the %40 MAC discount card.  Once I get that, I'll have a much longer list to post here


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Body Shop - Neroli Jasmin (bought today!)
Guerlain Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl Liner (lost my old one!)


----------



## ladystara

What is the MAC discount card?

I just bought a Chanel Glossimer in a nice shimmery red!


----------



## Divyaangana

ladystara said:


> What is the MAC discount card?
> 
> I just bought a Chanel Glossimer in a nice shimmery red!



The MAC card is actually a Pro Card, and people who are in an industry that calls for a lot of makeup use, such as makeup artists, hairstylists, models, actors, etc, can apply and get it and if provides discounts on products.


----------



## coach4me

Wow. Some really great purchases. 

I only have two, but I think they are my brand new favorites/must haves:

Lip Fusion plumping pencil in nude 

Bourjois Coup De theatre mascara

Love'em both!


----------



## jstreete

I bought a few things this past weekend that I wanted to try out:

-Fresh Rose Marigold Water
-Caudalie Beauty Elixir
-Duwop Lip Plumping Balm
-Smith's Rosebud Salve (love this stuff!)


----------



## illinirdhd

After fighting with myself yesterday, I caved and ordered Smashbox Halo Hydrating Powder in Light - I guess it's a QVC exclusive now.  I'll let you know what I think...

In the last couple of weeks, I discovered Bobbi Brown (my Smashbox SA got promoted and left!)...

Gel Liner in Espresso Ink w/ brush
Creamy Lip Color in Rose Petal
Crystal Lip Gloss
Corrector (Porcelain)
Creamy Concealer Kit (Porcelain)

I also bought eyelashes from MAC (#4)

Diorshow Blackout Mascara

Then because of the beauty secrets thread, I picked up epsom salt, Vaseline and tea tree oil.

I think that's it!  Wow, no wonder money seems to disappear!


----------



## priiin

April_Skye said:


> AArrgghh!! *priiin*, i cant find the urban decay primer potion anywhere!
> stupid australia! grr =(
> i keep checking on ebay - but only see listings for the States and i dont have a credit card or paypal or anything like that so i just stick to buying things from within the country. Dying for this product. But such is life... =(



Oh that sucks! It's definitely the best primer there is on the market..nothing else works better for me!


----------



## ~KT~

Left to right: Talika Lipocils, Fekkai Hair mask, Fekkai pre-style thermal/UV protectant, BBW sparkling melon lipbalm, Fekkai Glossing cream , MAC nail polish in Cabana, BBW Wait a minute polish drying oil.

Has anyone used Talika lipocils or the Fekkai heat protectant?


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I think I already told you this, but I love those colors!!
> 
> Have you seen the Kevin & Winnie gloss IRL yet?  If so how does it look?  As you can tell from my previous posts, I clearly don't _need_ any more Tarte glosses, but I want that one so bad



i picked up the kevin and winnie in person at bergdorf before giving it to a friend.  they were pretty but not really my kinda colors.  winnie was a bright peachy coral that looked sheer and had zero shimmer in it from what i could see.  it looked like it would look very fresh on.  kevin is a shimmery bronze (i thought it looked a bit too dark/brown-i'm not a big fan of bronze anything on my face) with what looked like silver shimmer laced through it, from what i can remember.

the friend i got them for will probably like the colors, but i'm really a pink/light peach/nude girl myself 



toiletduck said:


> jc2239: omg...i LOVE MAC lipgloss in PRRR..!!



i'm really loving this one!   it looks beautiful on its own and seems to enhance any lipstick i wear under it.  it's great for those days when i want a pretty soft lip .


and i know i really don't need to be buying anything else, but since sephora can't seem to get my order right, i'll be stopping by bergdorf's tomorrow to pick up paul and joe's moisturizing compact foundation (or YSL's)


----------



## missmustard

I've just bought one MAC lipliner in Whirl, and a LiquidLast liner in Point Black. My affection for MAC grows by the product!!


----------



## loungegirl

1.  SK II Whitening Source Brightener  ($130!  I finally decided to try it!)
2.  Shiseido Hydro Liquid Refill Compact - I've used this for years!
3.  YSL Touche Eclat - was influenced by TPF
4.  Laura Mercier Primer - was influenced by TPF


----------



## priiin

^The Laura Mercier primer and YSL Touche Eclat=great products


----------



## estherriver

ladystara said:


> What is the MAC discount card?



From the www.macpro.com site:

Make-up artists receive a 40% discount. Aestheticians, Cosmetologists, Hairstylists, Fashion Stylists, Nail Technicians, Costume Designers, Models, On-Air Talent/Performers, and Photographers receive a 30% discount.


----------



## Miyoshi637

I love BE Eye make-up and I was at downtown's (sf) macy's and bought this kit. (only $34!)






Plus it helps I get 20% since I work for macy's And I bought my mom some well rested since she always steals mine.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

estherriver said:


> 1. Max Factor Volume Couture waterproof mascara.  I LOVE it!  I have tried many mascaras both drugstore and makeup counter, and this is the first one I'll purchase again.



This stuff sounds great!! might have to get some myself! thanks for posting!


----------



## bumbleb86

loungegirl said:


> 1. SK II Whitening Source Brightener ($130! I finally decided to try it!)
> 2. Shiseido Hydro Liquid Refill Compact - I've used this for years!
> 3. YSL Touche Eclat - was influenced by TPF
> 4. Laura Mercier Primer - was influenced by TPF


 
How are the Laura Mercier and the YSL working out for you?


----------



## LABAG

Chanel pink satin and allegero nail polishes
Philosophy Amazing Grace emulsion body firming lotion-loooooooove this stuff, everyone says I smell good!
Philosophy Purity cleanser-looooove this for cleaning your face
JOHN Freida extra strength serum-tames my curly hair
Smiths rosebud salve-


----------



## Carmen82

claireZk said:


> I  those Tarte cheek stains, they're awesome.
> 
> I'ved been good with my beauty purchases recently..only bought some Benefit primer and Benetint which I've been loving..I can use it on my cheeks and my lips to give them natural redness


----------



## jstreete

loungegirl said:


> 1. SK II Whitening Source Brightener ($130! I finally decided to try it!)
> 2. Shiseido Hydro Liquid Refill Compact - I've used this for years!
> 3. YSL Touche Eclat - was influenced by TPF
> 4. Laura Mercier Primer - was influenced by TPF


 

How do you like the YSL Touche Eclat? I'm thinking about picking it up this weekend and would love to know how you feel about it? I need an eye brightener. Not so much of a concealer, but just something to hide dark circles and make me look awake and fresh.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Just got 2 new Glossimers- Spark & Water Lily

They're gorgeous!


----------



## estherriver

jstreete said:


> How do you like the YSL Touche Eclat? I'm thinking about picking it up this weekend and would love to know how you feel about it? I need an eye brightener. Not so much of a concealer, but just something to hide dark circles and make me look awake and fresh.



I've been using YSL Touche Eclat or a year, and I love it.  I usually use it on top of concealer, but it's great on its own as well.  I find it works best when I apply the product, let it sit for 30 seconds and then blend it in-- it provides better and more even coverage for me that way.  I hope it works for you


----------



## estherriver

Sophie-Rose said:


> This stuff sounds great!! might have to get some myself! thanks for posting!



You're welcome!  I love it, and it's got good reviews on Makeupalley.

To the ladies trying the MAC Fafi line: I was looking at it online last night, and I'm intrigued.  Any feedback?


----------



## bellabird

Went to sephora and bought Too faced eyeshadow pots in blue and maroon. I am not loving it right now as it is going on very chalky despite having used Urban Decay primer


----------



## bellabird

Oh and OPI nail polish in Russian Navy. I really like the color.


----------



## claireZk

bellabird said:


> Went to sephora and bought Too faced eyeshadow pots in blue and maroon. I am not loving it right now as it is going on very chalky despite having used Urban Decay primer


Really?!  

 Are you talking about these:





or these:




???

I ask, because I love Too Faced shadows and I've never had a problem with the texture.  Between all my palettes etc, I probably have ~12 different colors and all of them are silky.  I never use a primer, though so maybe that's why


----------



## jstreete

estherriver said:


> I've been using YSL Touche Eclat or a year, and I love it. I usually use it on top of concealer, but it's great on its own as well. I find it works best when I apply the product, let it sit for 30 seconds and then blend it in-- it provides better and more even coverage for me that way. I hope it works for you


 

Thank you. I'm going to try it out this weekend. I really want something I can use by itself. I don't like to wear makeup everyday and I'm hoping this is going to be the product that works.


----------



## cginny

SK-II foundation in #1


----------



## loungegirl

bumbleb86 said:


> How are the Laura Mercier and the YSL working out for you?



I really like the YSL Touche Eclat Highlighter!  Just as everyone had claimed, it really does glide on smoothly; absolutely no caking and blends right onto the skin.  I really only use a few tiny dots under the eyes so even though it is quite pricey (approx. $50) I definitely think it's worth it!  With such little usage it will last a good several months!  

The Primer seems OK so far - I haven't noticed a considerable difference yet since I've only just used it a couple of times.  However, since I've never used a Primer before, all of a sudden I feel I am putting a lot of stuff on my face.  Usually it's just: 1)  Moisturizer   2) my usual thin layer of Shiseido Hydro-Liquid foundation powder (which I love) 3) Finishing Pressed Powder.  Now I have to add another "layer of lotion" (Primer) after the moisturizer so it _seems _like a lot of stuff on my face.  Plus, I need to give it a bit time for the Primer to dry.  Anyhow, I'll re-evaluate it after another week or so - to see if it is really good.


----------



## loungegirl

jstreete said:


> How do you like the YSL Touche Eclat? I'm thinking about picking it up this weekend and would love to know how you feel about it? I need an eye brightener. Not so much of a concealer, but just something to hide dark circles and make me look awake and fresh.



Oh, I definitely think it refreshes the eyes!!  I don't use this YSL Highlighter to conceal spots (I have another concealer for that); I only use this for undereye dark circles.  I've always had dark circles and can never seem to get rid of it but I can honestly say this Highlighter minimizes my dark circles dramatically!  Definitely worth a try!  Good luck, hope it works for you too!  DO ask the SAs to try it on for you before buying!


----------



## maggiesze1

I just got:

Coach lip gloss in Hibiscus (the one in the middle):






Urban decay lip envy in Envious (also the one in the middle):


----------



## peach.

Just got the Dermalogica Pre-Cleanse. It takes off allllll my makeup! Excellent stuff.


----------



## jc2239

just bought some more stuff yesterday to add to my ever-growing list :

paul and joe moisturizing compact foundation 






MAC Fafi blush in fashion frenzy






and a MAC paint pot in perky


----------



## claireZk

^ I want to buy that foundation just for the compact!  It's gorgeous


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ I want to buy that foundation just for the compact!  It's gorgeous



i think that's the main reason i ended up buying it!   and the fact that the girl at bergdorf that helped me was so sweet and gave me lots of samples .


----------



## claireZk

Today I restocked some basics and picked up some Lash Discovery and Fabulash.  I'm going to give them another try-- I'm not liking Too Faced Lash Injection.  I also got a Colorstay liner, because there was a BoGo sale on Revlon.


----------



## claireZk

Annnnd I restocked my Mario Badescu supply as well.  My skin was best when I ONLY used Cetaphil and MB, so I'm going back to that...


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> I'll go first. I had some relationship issues recently, so I indulged in some serious retail therapy in the past couple weeks. I'm not normally _this_ bad, but here's the result lol!
> 
> Feel free to post pics your recent purchases, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got Tarte Gloss in Bonny and Clyde (can't find a pic). But wait! There's more lol...


 claire, are the glosses in the tarte trio, full size?tia!


----------



## ilzabet

my local beauty supply has their anniversary sale...buy one get one half off.  plus some on clearance.  i kind of went overboard :shame:  from left to right

nailtek foundation II ridge filler stregthening base coat
sally hansen salon laquer in pat on the black (which is a dead ringer for LPAD...i thought this was lighter and more plum)
OPI lincoln park after dark
OPI paint your toron-toes rose
OPI mauve-ulous memories
OPI polar bare
OPI skinny dip'n in lake michg'n
OPI let them eat rice cake
sally hansen 10 day chip skip in timeless rose (it was sally hansen BOGO)
seche vite topcoat  (can't believe i've never tried this before!)


----------



## claireZk

nolarice said:


> claire, are the glosses in the tarte trio, full size?tia!


Yep! 

I ordered them from DermStore.com and was able to use a %off code + they have free shipping, so I think it came to $23ish.  Totally worth it IMO-- they're usually $20 a piece and  each of these colors is fabulous!


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> Yep!
> 
> I ordered them from DermStore.com and was able to use a %off code + they have free shipping, so I think it came to $23ish. Totally worth it IMO-- they're usually $20 a piece and each of these colors is fabulous!


 
seriously?! what a great deal! thanks for the info

i just ordered them, thanks again, claire!


----------



## shoegal27

OMG Im tingling all over. I love makeup...love this thread..
I need to get me some Urban decay primer potion.. damn snow today or I'd be at Ulta..


----------



## elongreach

Here is my makeup buys for the past week or so:










Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mineralize SatinFinish NC45
Mineralize Natural in Medium Deep
Select Coverup in NC45
Brush 150
Brush 217
Brush 234
Technakohl Liner in GraphBlack
Steamy Eyeshadow
Arena Eyeshadow
Woodwinked Eyeshadow
Hipness Blush
Sassed Up Beauty Powder
Creamola Lip Liner
Intimidate Slimshine
Cult Fave Lipglass
Decorative Lustreglass

Not Pictured is my Bobbi Brown Lip Crayon in Wild Raspberry and Creamy Lipstick in Italian Rose.

Also here are the pigments I bought from someone on another forum.


----------



## priiin

^Very nice!


----------



## claireZk

Daaaaang, elongreach! I'm jealous! 

Cute avatar btw


----------



## mrsadkins9399

here are my recent makeup purchaes since november:
MAC Lip Prep and Prime
MAC Lipstick in Charming
MAC Blush in Pinch O'Peach
Shiseido Compact Foundation
Smashbox Lipgloss in Fame
NARS Lipstick n Dolce Vita
replaced my MAC Viva Glam V lipglass
MAC Blot Powder
Cover Girl Lash Blast Mascara


----------



## jjensen

Mat Lumiere Compact Powder 
Le Blanc De Chanel Sheer Illuminating Base
Diorshow waterproof mascara
Lancome Primordiale Eye cream


----------



## Cheryl

Today I got the new chloe perfume and NARS 'orgasm' blush


----------



## born-to-shop

Last saturday I got

4 fleur de chanel eyeshadoe
benetint
shiseido compact foundation in I-40 (really love this!)
dior contour lip pencil


----------



## LVCRAZED

Waiting to come (ordered online - 2/22): 


NARS    Blush:  Orgasm
NARS Lipgloss:  Orgasm
NARS Lipgloss:  Turkish Delight

MAC Lipstick:  Angel
MAC  Blush  :  Pink Swoon
MAC Lip pencil:  Stripdown
MAC Fafi Powder/Blush Brush #129

--------------------------------------------------

Purchased over the wkend: 


MAC Lipglass:  Prrr
MAC Lipglass:  C-Thru
MAC Lipglass:  Nymphette

^^OMG I love these!!  Especially Prrr, Nymphette! 


Prior to this makeup....I just had a set of 4 MAC Lipglass Lipgelee (lil tubes). Decided to try some lipglass and some new blushes. Usually just use Covergirl blush, and for my lips--MAC lipgelee. (Didn't need mascara, got that under control! LOL!....use Chanel inimitable). 

I love the lipglass I purchased over the wkend!!  Can't wait for my other stuff to arrive!


----------



## claireZk

I picked up a few inexpensive things at Ulta.  I'm on a mission to covert myself back to drugstore brands, at least partially!

*L'Oreal HIP shadow duo in Daring* (LOVE it), *CoverGirl Clean fragrance free pressed powder* (giving it a try bc it's cheap & my skin likes the coordinating foundation), *QH Mint Julep Masque*...


----------



## yxk01

ugh I didn't really need any make up but this weekend, I bought:

NARS blush-orgasm
MAC hyper real foundation
MAC liquidlast eyeliner
MAC blotting powder
Clinique clarifying lotion


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today I received Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Dolly


----------



## jstreete

This weekend I got:

- YSL Touche Eclat #3 (Love this stuff! I really do. At first I was a bit wary, considering the price, and the range of highters/concealers out there that I haven't tried...but I tested it out friday and saturday (the lady at the counter gave me a sample to take home) and I just fell in love. I rushed back to Nordstrom saturday night to buy it. Thanks for the advice btw, ladies!)
- Chanel Glossimer in Giggle (I want more!)
- NARS Orgasm blush (It's the perfect flush)
- NARS lip gloss in Tempest (Gorgeous matte nude)
- Anastasia eyebrow pencil in Brunette
- Sephora retractable blush brush
- Sephora refillable powder brush (This is such a great tool. Now I can carry my mineral veil wherever I go.)


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

MAC spice pencil
MAC lipstick forgot color though...
Benefit firmology
Benefit Ooh la lift
Benefit Do it Daily


----------



## Leefi

I've just bought the Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in "Belle de Jour" & "Red Square". I really hope that it is really as "Matte" as they describe, as I'm trying to go for the 50's/60's matte, nude lip look! I also hope the "Red Square" will work with my red hair!!
I've also bought another ArtDeco black eyeliner because mine is almost done. I think it's a German company, but their eyeliner is the best, it just will not wear off! You can go dancing, sweating, jogging with it and it sticks!! Perfect!!


----------



## shoegal27

elongreach said:


> Here is my makeup buys for the past week or so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prep + Prime Face Protect
> Mineralize SatinFinish NC45
> Mineralize Natural in Medium Deep
> Select Coverup in NC45
> Brush 150
> Brush 217
> Brush 234
> Technakohl Liner in GraphBlack
> Steamy Eyeshadow
> Arena Eyeshadow
> Woodwinked Eyeshadow
> Hipness Blush
> Sassed Up Beauty Powder
> Creamola Lip Liner
> Intimidate Slimshine
> Cult Fave Lipglass
> Decorative Lustreglass
> 
> Not Pictured is my Bobbi Brown Lip Crayon in Wild Raspberry and Creamy Lipstick in Italian Rose.
> 
> Also here are the pigments I bought from someone on another forum.


 
Im fudging in my panties.. wooo thats amazing..


----------



## aml716

3 inglot palettes


----------



## sara999

tinted oil free moisturizer




primer


----------



## claireZk

^ I think Priiin will approve of your purchases Sarah 
I've never tried those products, but I've heard nothing but great things!


----------



## sara999

claireZk said:


> ^ I think Priiin will approve of your purchases Sara
> I've never tried those products, but I've heard nothing but great things!


haha that's who advised me


----------



## claireZk

^ Sorry I spelled your name wrong :shame:
Let us know how you like your purchases!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

I just got some body wash from Philosophy and I love it. It is Senorita Margarita.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/311bHN-ArbL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## priiin

sara999 said:


> haha that's who advised me



Yup that's right!  Should I ask if I can change my username to beauty GURU?? LOL just kidding!


----------



## rbaby

^^ I would second that. 

*Sara999: *Can you please let me know how you like the Chanel Tient vs the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer? TIA!


----------



## priiin

^I know that wasn't directed towards me, but I just wanted to give my two cents.  The Laura Mercier is a better everyday product for me. It's lightweight (feels like nothing) and provides the minimal coverage I need and keeps my skin feeling great.  The Chanel is what I use for going out, dates, etc.  It's more of a heavier coverage foundation and it lasts for a long time, thats what I love about it. When you have breakouts and redness, this is a great thing to cover up with. It doesn't feel as lightweight as the LM though.


----------



## rbaby

Thanks *Priiin*! The "I second that-- beauty guru" comment was directed towards you, so that gives you the right to add your two cents.... whenever! And since I've been following most of your complexion tips, I haven't needed a foundation with a lot of coverage, so I'll stick to the LM for now. Thanks for the clarification though!


----------



## Suzzeee

MonkeyGirl said:


> I just got some body wash from Philosophy and I love it. It is Senorita Margarita.
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/311bHN-ArbL._AA280_.jpg



That's my favorite bodywash- I always make sure I have a spare bottle in case they discontinue it


----------



## priiin

rbaby said:


> Thanks *Priiin*! The "I second that-- beauty guru" comment was directed towards you, so that gives you the right to add your two cents.... whenever! And since I've been following most of your complexion tips, I haven't needed a foundation with a lot of coverage, so I'll stick to the LM for now. Thanks for the clarification though!



Hehe check out my user title now.


----------



## TygerKitty

I have been doing retail therapy for a week or two... a friend and I were talking about Bare Escentuals so I went to sephora.com and lo and behold this was my shopping cart  (I know pictures are more fun but I don't feel like looking them all up):

Bare Escentuals:
- Get Started Kit Fairly Light/Light
- Blendable Eye Collection in Watercolors
- Mineral Veil
- Smoky "V" Eye Tutorials
- Prime Time Eyelid Primer
- Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy

Others:
- DuWop Mini Venom Trio 2
- Lancome Photogenic Sheer Pressed Powder in Translucent
- Make Up For Ever Eye Seal
- Urban Decay Eyeshadow Transforming Potion
- The Balm shadylady liner brush

Sephora brand:
- French Tips and Toes Manicure Pen
- Metallic flat clutch in blue
- Nailpolish in 53

EEK!  Haha, oh well, cheaper than all the purses I bought


----------



## peach.

I got the Dermalogica MediBac clearing adult acne treatment kit today. I've been breaking out from stress lately, so I'm hoping this will clear up my skin!


----------



## priiin

^Cute avatar!

I just got a cheap Revlon eyelash curler. I lost my Shiseido one!!!  I lost my Shu Uemera one a while ago too. Ugh how do you lose an eyelash curler?? I'm stupid.


----------



## anneonimiss

I'm so glad you are a niiiiice GURU and not a meeeeeeaaaan ol' nasty GURU, Madame GURU, begging your pardon, Ma'am.


----------



## priiin

Hahaha cute!


----------



## ~KT~

priiin said:


> ^Cute avatar!
> 
> I just got a cheap Revlon eyelash curler. I lost my Shiseido one!!!  I lost my Shu Uemera one a while ago too. Ugh how do you lose an eyelash curler?? I'm stupid.



That sucks, I had a Revlon before I got my Shu Uemura curler and the difference is amazing.


----------



## priiin

~KT~ said:


> That sucks, I had a Revlon before I got my Shu Uemura curler and the difference is amazing.



Yeah! Luckily my lashes aren't completely straight..usually mascara will lift them, but I still like to curl them to get the even nicer curl. I might get another Shiseido or Shu Uemura curler though. For now I'll stick with this. I need to stop losing my things. I might be able to find it! I hope so.


----------



## claireZk

I picked up two shadows at Sephora today: Too Faced Shadow in Glamazon and Bourjouis Suivez mon Regarde in        	      Regard Or Pepite.








The colors look like poo in the pics, but one is a super shimmery nude and the other is a suuuuper glittery/shimmery gold. 

I reeeeally wanted Nars shadow in Ondine, but they were sold out! Wah! 





I was also VERY tempted by the new Tarte natural beauty cheek stain.  The color is GORGEOUS in person!


----------



## sara999

rbaby said:


> ^^ I would second that.
> 
> *Sara999: *Can you please let me know how you like the Chanel Tient vs the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer? TIA!


i actually combine the two. although i use more of the chanel and just a dab of the LM. still working on getting the correct proportions but i like combining the two instead of just one or the other.

that might be wrong though. who knows!


----------



## designer307

Just got back from the mall and here's what I got...

~YSL Touche Eclat (had to see for myself what all the fuss is about )
~Chanel Teint Innocence (my dewy foundation)
~Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang! Love It! 
~Nars Blush in 'orgasm' (Pfers are such enablers)
~Sephora Brand Mineral Double Compact 
~Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Lipstick in 'Limelight' (it has sparkles in it)
~Smashbox Try Me Kit which contains...Photo Finish Foundation Primer, Photo OP Under Eye Brightener, Brow Tech & Cream Eye Liner Palette, Double-Ended Eye Liner Brush #9 & Brow Brush #12, Lip Enhancing Gloss - Sheer Color in 'Crystal' and a DVD.


----------



## priiin

^Haha. I may be part of this enabling..   You bought great items! Especially the YSL touche eclat, Chanel Glossimer/Teint Innocence, NARS Orgasm, and Smashbox primer.


----------



## designer307

^^ You sure are!! As a matter of fact, you're the main one.


----------



## priiin

Well hope you like all the products!


----------



## peach.

peach. said:


> I got the Dermalogica MediBac clearing adult acne treatment kit today. I've been breaking out from stress lately, so I'm hoping this will clear up my skin!



I HAVE to update on this! After using it last night and this morning, I already see a difference! Actually, when I woke up in the morning, my face had already cleared up dramatically and I looked more fresh. I didn't change anything else about the products I use on my face (other than the Dermalogica stuff -- so same foundation/makeup) and I am less oily and more fresh-faced today! 

I'm so happy! I guess my face really needed the treatment!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

claireZk said:


> I picked up two shadows at Sephora today: Too Faced Shadow in Glamazon and Bourjouis Suivez mon Regarde in                  Regard Or Pepite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors look like poo in the pics, but one is a super shimmery nude and the other is a suuuuper glittery/shimmery gold.
> 
> I reeeeally wanted Nars shadow in Ondine, but they were sold out! Wah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also VERY tempted by the new Tarte natural beauty cheek stain.  The color is GORGEOUS in person!




i LOVE all those colors!

is the nars new? there are a million and one nars products i want, it's so bad...


----------



## claireZk

^ I'm not sure if it's new.  It was kind of off by itself with another color; they were labeled "Sephora Favorites," and they were $1 more than the other ones 

I didn't know it was purple until I got home and looked it up on their website.  It looked darker and more brown in the store, so maybe it's like a brownish plum?  The sparkle is what makes is so gorgeous, though. It's one of the prettiest colors I've ever seen! Even my bf was like "That looks nice- you should buy it!"  That's how pretty it is!


----------



## zuzu23

I was at Saks yesterday and saw it was Chanel and Saks beauty gift time so I got Giggle and Waterlily Glossimers (love these!) and natural finish pressed and cristalline powders (does wonders to hide any red). Love gift time!


----------



## jc2239

i bought this new calvin klein nail polish from sephora yesterday.  i'd never seen or heard of it but the color was just too gorgeous to pass up-a shimmery peachy gold.


----------



## claireZk

^ That is really pretty!  Is it sheer?


----------



## jc2239

i've decided to add it to my friend's beauty package for her birthday gift, but from trying it out at the store it seemed similar to essie's tea and crumpets which i love, but with more shimmer.  with two coats i don't think it'd be sheer at all .


----------



## Miss Priss24

just spent over an hour in sephora ended up walking out with these

got a new blush by cargo called catalina it looks so pink in the container but comes out really nice, got hoola and the new betsey johnson perfume


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jc2239 said:


> i bought this new calvin klein nail polish from sephora yesterday.  i'd never seen or heard of it but the color was just too gorgeous to pass up-a shimmery peachy gold.




amazing color! 

i still have to check out the new CK makeup. is it just at sephora?


----------



## iluvapples123

aquafina hydrating lip oil.
love it feels so refreshing!!


----------



## exotikittenx

I got Tarte Inside Out lip gloss in the color Nirvana, a "sheer cherry red."  I love it and it's not sticky!  I've wanted to find a nice sheer red gloss, and this one is perfect.


----------



## claireZk

^ I haven't tried those new Tarte/ Borba glosses yet.  I'm veeeery tempted by them! 



Miss Priss24 said:


> I love those colors!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Yesterday due to the 4 easy pays on QVC:
Smashbox Camera Ready Full Coverage Concealer
Tarte Lipgloss Duo in Jake and Samantha

Today, I ordered off Sephora.com:
Makeup For Ever corrective base (primer) in green


----------



## MBart

Philosophy's Hope in a Jar moisturizer & Purity all in one cleanser. My skin is cranky that it's still winter, hope this stuff makes it happy.


----------



## anneonimiss

I broke down and bought some La Mer for my SO's dry hands yesterday.  Today, he picked up the jar and said, "Lamer!  Don't you think I'm lame enough already, babe?"  I  that silly boy.


----------



## MIB

Thats is so funny,Anneonimiss, men can be so ignorant. I just bought Lancome's Photogenic foundation thankx to a post for gift with purchase in the deals and steals forum. I'm a succer for the freebies and cannot resist getting something as a gift.( i have no idea how the underline thing came about, cannot seem to shake it off)


----------



## ItalianFashion

skin medica rejuvanitive moisturizer


----------



## azia

MAC Slimshine in Missy (OMG, i am never going back to regular lipstick again!! it's like the love child of glosses and lipsticks.)

MAC Select SPF15 liquid foundation in NC37 

MAC eye kohl in smolder


----------



## couture2387

MAC blush, new MAC foundation brush and new MAC concealer


----------



## claireZk

I just ordered 3 Glossimers (Blizzard, Scintillance and Praline) and some blotting sheets 















I hope this order goes through.  Last time I ordered from Sasa, they never finished processing it


----------



## jstreete

DH and I had the day to ourselves so I dragged him all around town. We ended up at the mall, of course, and I got some goodies for myself. 

- Dior Unlimited Mascara
- Bare Escentuals Tinted Veil
- Smashbox Try Me Set
- Nars Sin blush
- Nars Orgasm lip gloss
- Sephora brand crease brush
- Sephora lip liner
- 2 Chanel Glossimers: Sarong and Water Lily
- Laura Mercier eyeshadow duo in Bamboo
- Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask (had to restock on that)
- Queen Helene Jojoba Oil


----------



## Purses

designer307 said:


> Just got back from the mall and here's what I got...
> 
> ~YSL Touche Eclat (had to see for myself what all the fuss is about )
> ~Chanel Teint Innocence (my dewy foundation)
> ~Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang! Love It!
> ~Nars Blush in 'orgasm' (Pfers are such enablers)
> ~Sephora Brand Mineral Double Compact
> ~Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Lipstick in 'Limelight' (it has sparkles in it)
> ~Smashbox Try Me Kit which contains...Photo Finish Foundation Primer, Photo OP Under Eye Brightener, Brow Tech & Cream Eye Liner Palette, Double-Ended Eye Liner Brush #9 & Brow Brush #12, Lip Enhancing Gloss - Sheer Color in 'Crystal' and a DVD.


 
Can you PM me and let me know what your personal review is on Chanel dewy foundation?  I was debating to buy it.


----------



## claireZk

Ooooh good stuff, Jstreete!


----------



## Divyaangana

Had a Sephora haul today. The sad part is that I could have spent a lot more time and money in there than what I did, but I with two of my friends who physically dragged me away.....

*Benefit Georgia*





*Benefit Dandelion*




*Tarte Lipgloss in Wesley & Buttercup and Jake & Samantha*




*Two Faced Shadow Insurance*




*Bare Minerals Foundation and Mineral Veil*




*Lavanilla Body Butter in Vanilla Coconut*




*Tweezerman Tweezers*




*Shu Uemura  FiberXtension Mascara* (I've heard some RAVE reviews about this stuff, so I'm really curious to see how it does)


----------



## claireZk

Divyaangana said:


> *Benefit Dandelion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tarte Lipgloss in Wesley & Buttercup and Jake & Samantha*


I have Dandelion and both of those glosses.  They're great! 

Can you let me know how you like the TF Shadow Insurance, Benefit Georgia and the Lash extender?  I'm really curious about all of those!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i really want one of the benefit blushes, but i never know which one looks best on my skintone...


----------



## claireZk

^ They make a palette that has Dandelion, Hoola and Dallas (I actually have it).  It's a great way to try the shades and figure out which one is best.  My only complaint is that you get ~25% less product than you would with the single colors, and it's not cheaper.  I wish they'd just put Georgia in the extra spot instead of that useless little bush, but oh well 






They also have a new one that's a more vivid pink; I forget what it's called...


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> I have Dandelion and both of those glosses.  They're great!
> 
> Can you let me know how you like the TF Shadow Insurance, Benefit Georgia and the Lash extender?  I'm really curious about all of those!





claireZk said:


> ^ They make a palette that has Dandelion, Hoola and Dallas (I actually have it).  It's a great way to try the shades and figure out which one is best.  My only complaint is that you get ~25% less product than you would with the single colors, and it's not cheaper.  I wish they'd just put Georgia in the extra spot instead of that useless little bush, but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a new one that's a more vivid pink; I forget what it's called...



The new one they have out is called Throb. I was playing with it yesterday. I think it would look really pretty on someone with a tan. I have fairly pale skin and on me it looked like I had a rash. 

And Georgia is like my holy grail peach blush. I can't get enough of it. It's one of the few blushes that I've found that looks equally amazing on my pale skin as it does on my friend's tan skin. In fact this is the 4th box of it that I've gone through.

And as far as the Shadow Insurance and FiberX....I'm still in the process of testing. I put some on this morning at around 8 and it's held really good so far, but I'm still out on both of them. Although the SA as Sephora only had raves about Shadow Insurance, and one of my room mates swears by FiberX. I'll let you know the end results though.


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks! 

I've never used an eye primer bc I don't have oily lids, but I kept hearing such great things about TF Shadow Insurance that I HAD to try it.  I needed a foundation brush anyway, so I ended up placing a much bigger Sephora order than I should have


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Well, I went nuts during Neiman's Beauty Week and bought the following:

YSL--lipstick, 2 of the 24 Karat glosses, semi-permanent click shadow, and touch eclait concealer

Laura Mercier--3 lip stains (one is for my mom), black turquoise eye liner, new dual creme eyeshadow set, and another plum colored lipstick

Plus all the assorted free gifts that came with the purchases....


----------



## jc2239

MichelleAntonia said:


> amazing color!
> 
> i still have to check out the new CK makeup. is it just at sephora?



i think it's at sephora only for the time-being.  all i have so far is the nailpolish.  i tried to order their cream compact foundation a few times, but sephora's site was having issues and so they kept sending me the wrong color so i haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## solittime

*To claireZk and bagaremy babies....GO FOR THE MASON PEARSONs*...there is NO other brush that can compare!!   I've had mine for over 15 years!!  With the handcraftsmanship of each one made in LONDON (NOT CHINA) and with real boars hair, one no doubt gets the best quality for the money.  Isn't that what we all want?  We pay lots and lots of money to have our hair done so why not invest in the best brush on the market?  The only thing you can't do is brush your hair when it's wet as it will break your hair off...ciao


----------



## jstreete

claireZk said:


> Ooooh good stuff, Jstreete!



Thanks, Claire! 
I was debating on getting Benefit's Georgia or Hoola blush but I wasn't too sure if it's really portable. I need something I can carry with me in my purse.
I also really want to try a cheek stain. I went over to the Tarte section and as soon as I saw it I got scared.  They look so neat but I don't know how to use them.


----------



## Corrinne

Today I got Chanel Coco Mlle EDT. i love it! cant wait to wear it tomorrow. I also picked up some Clinique bronzing powder in SunKissed. I normally dont care for clinique products - Im fair skinned and this is the only one Ive tried (and repurchased) that works so well with my skintone


----------



## GlamDiva

Estee Lauder:
-Bronze Goddess Bronzing Pearls
-Pure Color lip gloss in Gold Light


----------



## loungegirl

I've indulged again and bought my 2nd SK-II product!  The highly acclaimed* Facial Treatment Essence.*..  known as the "Miracle Water" for radiant, healthy-looking skin.  It's about $100 for the 75ml size.  I use the Essence just before applying the SK-II Whitening Source Brightener.  Since this is only my 2nd night using it, my evaluation is:  Pro: my skin feels more firm and clean.  Con:  some redness but nothing irritating.  Anyway, time will tell if these products are really worth the money!  I would love to try all SK-II products if only they were not so pricey!  I think I will try the Intensive Masks next but that will be my final SK-II purchase!!


----------



## claireZk

From Avon:














From Bathed and Infused:
Roll on perfume and Lotion Sampler Pack

Ok that's it for me for a long time, I swear


----------



## jstreete

Yesterday I walked into MAC hoping they would have the Fafi blushes but no luck. So, I walked out with Blushbaby blush and Viva Glam V lipstick (had to replace the one I lost). I had to stop myself there because I knew if I stayed any longer I would've done some serious damage. ush:


----------



## candace117

Today I purchased Chanel glossimer in Magnifique and Inimitable mascara in bronze


----------



## ellacoach

OPI Black Cherry Chutney yesterday.


----------



## claireZk

^ Ohh I love that color!


----------



## anneonimiss

claireZk said:


> From Avon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bathed and Infused:
> Roll on perfume and Lotion Sampler Pack
> 
> _Ok that's it for me for a long time, I swear _


 
There's _one_ thing _I'm_ not buying here... ^^^that statement!!!


----------



## claireZk

^ Guilty as charged! 

Hello, my name is ClaireZk and I am a makeup-a-holic :shame:


----------



## jc2239

i just ordered:

Everyday Minerals blushes in:

Theme Park
Corner Office
Waffle Cone
Chit Chat
Girl's Day (swatch missing below)
Evening Out 


















Everyday Minerals lip color in cherry fizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyday Minerals angled blush brush (like i need another blush brush)


----------



## jc2239

and then i ordered:

Tarte Peaches and Cream foundation (two of these-limited edition) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tarte 24/7 lip sheer in champagne brunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tarte rest assured brightening wand (got this for free)


----------



## yxk01

AHH! I can't seem to stop buying make up. Today I bought MAC concealer, duo eyeshadow in Silversmith (it was part of the holiday collection) and a foundation brush...as well as Clinique high impact mascara and clarifying lotion. Yikes.


----------



## claireZk

JC- let me know how you like the Tarte foundation! I've been so curious about it! 

ps- I think I have Girl's Day blush! That's the reddish one with gold sparkle right? Sooo pretty!


----------



## jc2239

^^ yeah i've been thinking about purchasing it for months and finally got around to it because the tarte site had a 30% off promotion going on (plus i got the free eye brightening thing).  a few years back chanel made a cream to powder liquid-ish foundation that i absolutely loved, but that was sadly discontinued.  i'm hoping this will be similar (although this one's limited as well so not too much better).

i decided to order a bunch of the EM blushes because i've been wanting to try out all the different colors.  hopefully i fall in love with at least a few of them .  right now i'm completely in love with MAC's fashion frenzy from the fafi collection.  glad to hear at least girl's day will be pretty for sure .


----------



## irish_clover

Last week I got NARS coppacabbana highlight stick, eyeshadow duos in surabaya, and kilimajaro, a single shadow in cyress and a lip pencil that can be used as lipstick in cruella.
Then I bought this two dollar hot oil/ shine serum pack for my hair from wal mart. It works amazingly.


----------



## madamestuff

L'Oreal Hairspray and Maybelline mascara. Gosh I'm getting boring! In my defence, I'm going to be in NYC in a fortnight, and I'm planning some 'quality time' in Sephora


----------



## claireZk

^ I love Sephora 

I picked up a couple more things from Tarte last night. I'm done now, I swear


----------



## Cheryl

I just bought a few new items, here they are... 

Clarins self tanning gel & La Prairie lip glosses in nectar glace & opal glace


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> ^ I love Sephora



Hehe, I dunno about you, but for me, Sephora is Mecca. 

I've been pretty good the last few days. Although today I did purchase MAC Eyeshadow in Neutural Pink and Cloudburst.

Cloudburst






Neutral Pink


----------



## anneonimiss

^ Wow, that Cloudburst is beautiful!


----------



## Divyaangana

anneonimiss said:


> ^ Wow, that Cloudburst is beautiful!



Thank you! I think so too and I'm really excited to be able to play with it once it gets here!


----------



## claireZk

Divyaangana said:


> Hehe, I dunno about you, but for me, Sephora is Mecca.



OMG yesss, pretty much just make up stores in general!!! 

I went shopping with my sis one day and the deal was I'd go wherever she wanted to go, but we HAD to go to Ulta for me.  I had a coupon and it was the ONLY place I wanted to go.  I went with her to 3 different stores, then the whole mall, before we finally get to Ulta...  I immediately walk to the clearance section and it's heaven!!! *queue heavenly music *  They have Essie for $.99, Elizabeth Arden for $1.99, Frederick Fekkai full sized bottles for $7.99.  Literally 3 minutes later, I hear "Attention Ulta shoppers, the time is now 5:55 and Ulta will be closing at 6 o'clock.  Please bring your items to the front registers for checkout."  


I was soooo bummed!  I told my sister I felt like that guy in the Twilight Zone who only wanted to read and he ended up in that land of books, but then his glasses broke and he couldn't see.  She just looked at me like:


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> OMG yesss, pretty much just make up stores in general!!!
> 
> I went shopping with my sis one day and the deal was I'd go wherever she wanted to go, but we HAD to go to Ulta for me. I had a coupon and it was the ONLY place I wanted to go. I went with her to 3 different stores, then the whole mall, before we finally get to Ulta... I immediately walk to the clearance section and it's heaven!!! *queue heavenly music * They have Essie for $.99, Elizabeth Arden for $1.99, Frederick Fekkai full sized bottles for $7.99. Literally 3 minutes later, I hear "Attention Ulta shoppers, the time is now 5:55 and Ulta will be closing at 6 o'clock. Please bring your items to the front registers for checkout."
> 
> 
> I was soooo bummed!  I told my sister I felt like that guy in the Twilight Zone who only wanted to read and he ended up in that land of books, but then his glasses broke and he couldn't see. She just looked at me like:


 

Agreed. And they just built an ULTA by my house!! I still haven't gotten to play around in there.


----------



## tiny dancer

Its not much, but I bought this maybelline lipgloss in 'Apricot Aura'

Im in love with the color! Its an orangey/peachy hue that really brightens up my look! I usually stick to baby pinks so this was a great update. Its not sticky at all. A little goes a long way too! quite good!! 

This is what the packaging looks like but this isnt the shade of Apricot Aura (i couldnt find a pic):


----------



## dreamgirl

^^^man, I am so jealous!! I don't have any  good stores around me. I have to drive about 45 minutes to get to a Sephora and my good cosmetics counters. But, maybe that's a good thing or I would be even more broke!!
This week I thought I'd give some drugstore products a chance so I bought:
L'oreal: colour rich gloss in nude
Loreal: decrease eye base
Loreal: cashmere perfect foundation (loving this)
Loreal: lip pencil
Mary Kay: blush in sunny spice
Loreal: nail polish in honeysuckle
La Mer: face creme 
I really need to learn how to post pictures on here!!


----------



## tiny dancer

dreamgirl said:


> ^^^man, I am so jealous!! I don't have any good stores around me. I have to drive about 45 minutes to get to a Sephora and my good cosmetics counters. But, maybe that's a good thing or I would be even more broke!!
> This week I thought I'd give some drugstore products a chance so I bought:
> L'oreal: colour rich gloss in nude
> Loreal: decrease eye base
> Loreal: cashmere perfect foundation (loving this)
> Loreal: lip pencil
> Mary Kay: blush in sunny spice
> Loreal: nail polish in honeysuckle
> La Mer: face creme
> I really need to learn how to post pictures on here!!


 
Ooh! let me know how the cashmere perfect foundation goes! Ive always wanted to try it ever since natalie imbrulia was the spokesperson for it. Shes got great skin (plus airbrushing always helps!) 
Ive got oily/combo skin and i dont handle some foundations too wel - sometimes I break out, but my main problem is it turns into an oil slick and goes mega shiny! 

Oh and to post pics, right click on an image. Scroll down to Properties. Highlight and copy the Address(URL). 

Then type: 






and it should appear


----------



## dreamgirl

Thanks aprilskye, I will try to post pictures later!!
 As for the cashmere foundation, I love it!! I have dry skin and it does accentuate any flakies I may have but I only notice that in my magnified makeup mirror. I think it would be great for combo/oily skin. It lasts all day and seems to cover my redness pretty well. Only downside is no SPF!! But for $10 it is one of the best foundations I have tried in a while.
Since I switched over to La Mer skincare I am trying to cut back on some of my other beauty items....we shall see how long that lasts!


----------



## tiny dancer

LOL any excuse will do, dreamgirl!
but yes its a never ending battle to find the perfect foundation. if i see one on sale today (im about to go shopping) ill give it a whirl!


----------



## exotikittenx

Ohhh my goodness, I just went out of control at Sephora today, but I am extremely pleased with what I purchased:  


Fresh Sugar Lip Gloss in Flirt  (sheer shimmery raspberry red)









Nars Lip Gloss in Greek Holiday  (clear nude sparkly shimmer)










Nars The Multiple (all over face stick) in Palm Beach (bronze shade)








I am in love with the Nars Multiple!  It looks great on eyelids, as well as cheeks.  Totally hot!  A little pricey, but for the way it looks, worth every penny.  Same with the Fresh gloss- looks fabulous.

Did I stop there?  No!  I also got a Sephora sleek makeup case:






All in all, a fantastic day for me, but not for my bank account.


----------



## ivydog

http://www.chella.com/?rid=2044

I love these products The eye crema really reduces morning puffiness and wrinkles, and the lavender exfoliating mask is amazing at removing dead skin. This link has a 20% coupon


----------



## tiny dancer

OMG ClaireZk, you're gunna be so proud of me! 

I went shopping today because I was feeling kinda blue.... and I went a lil' crazy!

Heres what I grabbed!!

Max Factor colour perfection eyeshadow:







(shade is called Supernova Pearls 


Revlon Dark Pleasures nail polish in Purple Pleasure







Bourjois blush in Rose Frisson






Bourjois Talons Alguilles Mascara in Black







Max Factor Silk Gloss lipgloss in Mellow Pink







Max Factor Miracle Touch foundation in Creamy Ivory







Prestige LightShine lipliner in Hibiscus






oh and a bonne bell lipsmacker in Pink Vanilla Sugar for good measure!!

i wanted to go back for more but i felt kinda naughty! 
hehehe


----------



## tiny dancer

Oh and i forgot to mention what I bought on ebay yesterday! whoops!

okay well i bought a DiorShow mascara






and a MAC eyeshadow in Jewel Marine!!





I cant wait for them to arrive!


----------



## cocobella

I took a trip to Ulta last night & picked up Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche, Fekkai Technician Color Care Mask & Fekkai Coiff Oceanique Tousled Wave Spray......anyone know the difference between this & wave creation spray?


----------



## decocritter

I bought the Sonya MP copy brush.  I have thick hair and so far I like it.

I have had the Mason Pearson brushes, and I lose them or someone walks off with them.  Too expensive for that.


----------



## claireZk

April_Skye said:


> OMG ClaireZk, you're gunna be so proud of me!
> 
> I went shopping today because I was feeling kinda blue.... and I went a lil' crazy!


Good stuff!  I'm starting to feel like such an enabler, though 


decocritter said:


> I bought the Sonya MP copy brush.  I have thick hair and so far I like it.
> 
> I have had the Mason Pearson brushes, and I lose them or someone walks off with them.  Too expensive for that.


I'm really liking my Mason Pearson style brush from Sonia Kashuk/Target.  I'm not much of a hair-brusher, but it's a really nice little brush!


----------



## ladystara

I didn't buy anything, but I did win a contest for about $300 worth of MAC cosmetics!!


----------



## claireZk

^  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladystara

claireZk said:


> Good stuff!  I'm starting to feel like such an enabler, though
> 
> I'm really liking my Mason Pearson style brush from Sonia Kashuk/Target.  I'm not much of a hair-brusher, but it's a really nice little brush!



I love my brush too!  I got my friend one (she went to 3 targets and couldn't find it!)


----------



## tiny dancer

ladystara said:


> I didn't buy anything, but I did win a contest for about $300 worth of MAC cosmetics!!


 
OMG!! congrats to you! 

im so jealous! make sure you have loads of fun experimenting!


----------



## Cheryl

I got the Fresh Redcurrant Basil Perfume today =) I love it


----------



## barcreperie

solittime said:


> *To claireZk and bagaremy babies....GO FOR THE MASON PEARSONs*...there is NO other brush that can compare!! I've had mine for over 15 years!! With the handcraftsmanship of each one made in LONDON (NOT CHINA) and with real boars hair, one no doubt gets the best quality for the money. Isn't that what we all want? We pay lots and lots of money to have our hair done so why not invest in the best brush on the market? The only thing you can't do is brush your hair when it's wet as it will break your hair off...ciao


 
Don't have their brush as I can't brush/comb my hair once it's dry or it'll bush out.  I have thick curly hair and although I'd always been told to only use a comb (not a brush) on hair when it's wet, it was hopeless as there was no comb that would go through my hair wet.  That is until I tried the Mason Pearson detangling comb.  The price ($26) for a plastic comb seemed ridiculous to me, but it's worth every penny!  This comb glides through my hair like silk and I will never use another comb!


----------



## ETenebris

I have been on a ban since the beginning of the year (I really DON'T need any more makeup for a LONG time), but my SA at Saks kept calling to remind me about "beauty week" and seduced me with the free Saks gift AND free La Mer gift, so I finally caved yesterday.  I came home with the La Mer lip balm, La Mer face powder, MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI SE, MAC plushglass in Electric Company, and a MAC eye shadow.  And of course a huge bag of free gifts, including travel bottles for makeup (to use with the new airline rules), an itty bitty bottle of the new Chloe perfume (which actually is quite fresh and nice!), a Laura Mercier lip gloss, and lots of other stuff.  And of course the La Mer gift with the small jar of Creme de la Mer, gel cleanser, serum, etc.  Now back to my ban...


----------



## claireZk

I got a $50 Saks gift certificate (not valid for online purchases) for x-mas so I finally went to Saks to use it yesterday.  I wanted MAC/Fafi lipstick in Strawbaby and maybe a Glossimer or some Dior Blackout, not realizing that Saks doesn't carry MAC 

I got attacked by SA's as soon as I walked in... I seriously felt like a guppy in a tank of piranhas.  VERY intimidated and uncomfortable (and you guys have seen how much makeup I buy) 

I wound up letting some lady at Trish McEvoy put all this makeup on me (*gag*) and she suckered me into buying two shadows (Deep Aubergine and Midnight Diamond).  I'm thinking "Ok, two shadows isn't that bad. I can still get something else I wanted."  She asks me if I'd like her to put them into a compact for me and I say "sure ," thinking the compact was included...  They ask me how I'll be paying and I had them my gift cert.  They give me back a gift card with "the balance" on it and I head over to Chanel.  

The lady at Chanel is super sweet and she helped me pick out a Glossimer (Pink Crystal) and when she gave me my total I handed her my gc and told her I'd pay cash for the rest.  She tells me my balance owed AFTER the gc is $27-something 
It turns out my Trish McEvoy shadows and compact were $49.83!!!!!!!! I had 17 cents left on my GC.  They never even told me the total at the TM counter, they didn't tell me the compact was $15, they didn't tell me the balance on the card AND when I got home they realized they gave me the wrong color shadow.  I wanted Aubergine, not Blackberry Granite (which is what I got). 

I flipping hate Saks.  I hate the eyeshadows.  I'm really bitter about the whole thing.  If I'd known the shadows were going to be $50, I would have just spent it all at Chanel

So yeah, cliffnotes version: I spent almost $80 yesterday and I got 2 eyeshadows (one of which I hate) and a Chanel Glossimer


----------



## tiny dancer

Oh *ClaireZk* you poor thing!
Those TM ladies were soooooooo sneaky!! 
You didnt even get anything you actually wanted (well, besides the glossimer - but you didnt get to use the gift voucher for that one.)
Oh what a waste!

I am actually really cranky about this! 
Ive had the same thing happen to me a few months ago. the moment you walk in, they swarm over and surround you like a pack. They dont care what you buy... or if it looks good on you. They just want your money.
I dont get to go shopping for cosmetics that often because Im trying to save money for a new place. But when I do, I like it to be a smooth, enjoyable experience. 
The fact that she didnt even give you the right eyeshadow in the end is the final straw! Im sorry to hear that claire


----------



## malleysmama

Just returned from Sehora for more of my fav powder foundation Makeup Forever Duo Mat


http://a1377.g.akamai.net/7/1377/82...m/assets/dyn/product/P177118/P177118_hero.jpg


----------



## claireZk

Thanks April!  I just needed to vent about it 

My bf was making it worse too, because he kept saying "I CAN'T BELIEVE you just spent $50 on 2 eye shadows!!!"  I was like "Yeah, I know. I'm not happy about it either ," but he wouldn't let it go!  We both ended up being in a cranky mood for the rest of the day, because I was already upset and he was acting like I'm some gullible bubble-headed idiot.  Ughhhh.  I'm still bitter about it!  Sorry!!! :shame:


----------



## ~KT~

claireZk said:


> I got a $50 Saks gift certificate (not valid for online purchases) for x-mas so I finally went to Saks to use it yesterday.  I wanted MAC/Fafi lipstick in Strawbaby and maybe a Glossimer or some Dior Blackout, not realizing that Saks doesn't carry MAC
> 
> I got attacked by SA's as soon as I walked in... I seriously felt like a guppy in a tank of piranhas.  VERY intimidated and uncomfortable (and you guys have seen how much makeup I buy)
> 
> I wound up letting some lady at Trish McEvoy put all this makeup on me (*gag*) and she suckered me into buying two shadows (Deep Aubergine and Midnight Diamond).  I'm thinking "Ok, two shadows isn't that bad. I can still get something else I wanted."  She asks me if I'd like her to put them into a compact for me and I say "sure ," thinking the compact was included...  They ask me how I'll be paying and I had them my gift cert.  They give me back a gift card with "the balance" on it and I head over to Chanel.
> 
> The lady at Chanel is super sweet and she helped me pick out a Glossimer (Pink Crystal) and when she gave me my total I handed her my gc and told her I'd pay cash for the rest.  She tells me my balance owed AFTER the gc is $27-something
> It turns out my Trish McEvoy shadows and compact were $49.83!!!!!!!! I had 17 cents left on my GC.  They never even told me the total at the TM counter, they didn't tell me the compact was $15, they didn't tell me the balance on the card AND when I got home they realized they gave me the wrong color shadow.  I wanted Aubergine, not Blackberry Granite (which is what I got).
> 
> I flipping hate Saks.  I hate the eyeshadows.  I'm really bitter about the whole thing.  If I'd known the shadows were going to be $50, I would have just spent it all at Chanel
> 
> So yeah, cliffnotes version: I spent almost $80 yesterday and I got 2 eyeshadows (one of which I hate) and a Chanel Glossimer



You should just return everything from TM.


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I wound up letting some lady at Trish McEvoy put all this makeup on me (*gag*) and she suckered me into buying two shadows (Deep Aubergine and Midnight Diamond).  I'm thinking "Ok, two shadows isn't that bad. I can still get something else I wanted."  She asks me if I'd like her to put them into a compact for me and I say "sure ," thinking the compact was included...  They ask me how I'll be paying and I had them my gift cert.  They give me back a gift card with "the balance" on it and I head over to Chanel.
> 
> It turns out my Trish McEvoy shadows and compact were $49.83!!!!!!!! I had 17 cents left on my GC.  They never even told me the total at the TM counter, they didn't tell me the compact was $15, they didn't tell me the balance on the card AND when I got home they realized they gave me the wrong color shadow.  I wanted Aubergine, not Blackberry Granite (which is what I got).
> 
> I flipping hate Saks.  I hate the eyeshadows.  I'm really bitter about the whole thing.  If I'd known the shadows were going to be $50, I would have just spent it all at Chanel
> 
> So yeah, cliffnotes version: I spent almost $80 yesterday and I got 2 eyeshadows (one of which I hate) and a Chanel Glossimer



aww claire i'm so sorry that happened to you.  i just had to chime in because i've had something similar happen to me at the trish mcevoy saks counter.  i'd popped by try out their moisturizing balm which i'd heard great things about.







so suffice it to say i didn't love it too much when i tried it at the counter (the taste/scent made me nauseous), but somehow they talked me into buying it (they were SUPER pushy).  i was really hesitant, but asked how much.  the woman said it's $20 or so-so i thought to myself okay why not, that's not too horrible.  so she rings me up, puts it on my credit card, gives me the receipt to sign and i see that it's just under $30 !!  so apparently the balm's $28, but she didn't bother telling me that she'd given me the wrong price before ringing me up.  and then she and her fellow SA gave me the HARDEST time when i said i didn't want it-they were really catty and rude.

i'm not a big fan of this saks to begin with (on the other hand, the SA's at the one in NY are generally amazing), as i've had CS issues with them before, but i've never received such bad service before .  that was my one and only foray into the world of trish, but with that kind of service i'll never be going back to that counter.


----------



## dreamgirl

Clairezk~so sorry about your bad experience!! Makeup shopping is supposed to be fun, I know, when I went to Saks(which is like a twice a year trip for me) a Sisley SA totally attacked me while I was browsing the NARS counter and to be nice, I listened to her whole sales pitch and politely told her I was quite happy with my La Mer but she didn't listen and kept on so I finally got mad and told her I wasn't interested and I didn't want to waste anymore time. :boxing:She still didn't give up either, so that kinda burned me on Sisley!! You should take the eyeshadows back and get what you really want and let them know why-I would!! Plus, why can't they be straightforward about the price, your going to know how much you spent eventually!!!


----------



## claireZk

KT-  I thought about returning it...  I'm kind of traumatized by the entire experience/ store, so  I seriously never want to go back. You think they would even let me return it if I used it once?

I told my dad about it and he said they're bad about returns... He told me bought a suit there once and their tailor COMPLETELY effed it up, but they refused to do anything about it and basically told him to not come back


----------



## ~KT~

claireZk said:


> KT-  I thought about returning it...  I'm kind of traumatized by the entire experience/ store, so  I seriously never want to go back. You think they would even let me return it if I used it once?
> 
> I told my dad about it and he said they're bad about returns... He told me bought a suit there once and their tailor COMPLETELY effed it up, but they refused to do anything about it and basically told him to not come back



I have no idea about SAKs but I know Macys takes used makeup returns with no questions asked. I would be apprehensive about going back also but it would be a shame to waste $50 like that. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## dreamgirl

Oh, today I got L'oreal juicy tubes in Creme caramel and pink grapefruit, a nude lipstick and Colour riche lipgloss in soft brown-the lip colors were BOGO at Walgreens... and I got a nail polish. I am excited to try the juicy tubes!!!


----------



## rbaby

ClaireZk: Make sure you keep all the packaging and the receipt. Definitely return it all-- say you had a reaction or something and it made your eyes itchy. Or, if your're feeling a little nasty, tell them they gave you the wrong color and you're not really thrilled with the line anyway. Definitely get your money back either way. Then treat yourself to something you really want!


----------



## claireZk

Dreamgirl- I have both of those Juicy tubes! I really need to dig those out again...  I've been so into Tarte duos and Glossimers lately I've been neglecting all my other glosses 

Thanks for the support (and the hugs ) everyone.  I'm glad you guys understand.  That experience made me feel like such a piece of poo and my bf just kept making it worse!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> KT-  I thought about returning it...  I'm kind of traumatized by the entire experience/ store, so  I seriously never want to go back. You think they would even let me return it if I used it once?
> 
> I told my dad about it and he said they're bad about returns... He told me bought a suit there once and their tailor COMPLETELY effed it up, but they refused to do anything about it and basically told him to not come back



yeah, like i mentioned in my post on the previous page, i've had some issues with saks and returns.  i was actually really shocked about it since they're a major department store ush:.  but i've also had some good experiences there so i don't want to generalize .


----------



## Divyaangana

I have to agree. I have serious issues with the Saks in my town too. Everytime I go in there, it seems like I either get pushed into buying things I hate/won't wear or the SA's just basically insult me. I try to avoid that store as much as possible. 

I would definitely suggest trying to take it back and if they won't take it back, then tell them that will be righting a letter to their corporate offices letting them know about the horrible experience you said. In my experience, when you start mentioning corporate and giving them a bad review, usually they become much more willing to help you.

And P.S. Did you ever manage to find your Strawbaby lipstick?


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain's My Insolence.  I am totally in love with this fragrance.


----------



## anneonimiss

Hmmm...maybe I should be glad we don't have a Saks here.  Go and raise a little hell, ClaireBear.  It'll be cathartic!


----------



## anneonimiss

I took my mom to our tiny little Sephora this afternoon, and I got these:





Urban Decay Loose Pigment in Shag - pale pinky-bronze





Cargo Lip Gloss Quad in South Beach







Lorac Perfectly Lit Luminizing Powder in Radiant






Boujois Eau de Gloss in Brun Petillant - bronze shimmer

I swear I need to quit hanging out with you in here, Cupcake!


----------



## claireZk

Divyaangana said:


> And P.S. Did you ever manage to find your Strawbaby lipstick?



No 

The SA at TM was hardcore pushing me to get this hideous orangey-beige color.  I was trying to explain to her what Strawbaby looks like (PINK!) and she kept putting orange colors on me.  Having peach/apricot colored skin, orange is literally the ONLY color that looks terrible on me 


*Anne*- Ooooooh la la!


----------



## toiletduck

I went to MAC today and bought the Fafi eyeshadow quad in Fafi Eyes 1.

I also found this awesome tutorial on how to use it: link


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

oooh lots of stuff!!! I've been getting tired with my old makeup so I went on a little splurge  

Bare Escentuals eye shadows





"Gracious"





"Moss" it looks more brownish but really it's a very bright silver! It's so much fun for "going out" makeup!





"Opera" it's a beautiful grape-plum color! 


MAC





eye shadow in "deep truth"





Fast Response Eye Cream


Sephora, for perfumes!





L'eau d'Issey, by Issey Miyake





Romance, by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Divyaangana

JCinwrppingppr said:


> MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eye shadow in "deep truth"



Deep Truth is one of my absolute favorite eye shadows! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## pond23

I returned 6 MAC empties for a "Faux" lipstick. I'm a big MAC nut, and I can't believe I never gave much attention to this color before.


----------



## claireZk

I'm having a crap day; I needed some retail therapy 

Here's what I got...

MAC lipstick in Pervette (can't find a pic of it, but it's the baby pink color that Rachel Bilson is wearing on this month's cover of Nylon magazine), 

Too Faced Galaxy Glam eyeshadow in Super Nova






Bourjois Suivez Mon Regarde in Illuminateur (white)






Nars Blush in Orgasm


----------



## LABAG

Bare Escentuals Well rested powder-love this stuff for under eye concealor/highlighter

Mally Chic Black eyeliner- two of them awesome liner, stays put!

Philosophy Amazing Grace firming Elmusion lotion-lllllllllovvvvvvvvvveeeeeee this scent 
and how it makes my skin feel

PHILOSOPHY  HOPEIN A tUBE, EYE AND LIP FIRMING CREAM
CHAZ WEN 1 GALLON FIG CONDITION-I use as shampoo and makes my colored, curly,dry hair heavenly


----------



## MBart

Some Mary Kay products - Satin Hands set & a microderm abrasion kit. My good friend just started being a consultant - have to support her!


----------



## claireZk

^ LOVE love love Satin Hands!  My mom sold MK when I was little and I have a friend who sells it now, so I've been using it for over 15 years!


----------



## anneonimiss

Today I could only go to my favoritest store Walmart, but I wanted to play with ClaireBear, soooooo.....I got these to try:





Max Factor Color Genius Blush in Spices





Neutrogena Nourishing Eye Duo in Sunlit Sage 





Max Factor Volume Couture mascara in black-brown






Maybelline Lash Stylist mascara in brownish black





L'Oreal Skin Genesis Serum in I'm getting old and wrinkly


----------



## anneonimiss

I like that Too Faced shadow, Claire...I bet it looks *****in'.  

I really need to try that Nars blush, too, I think.  I wonder if I can wear Orgasm...


----------



## claireZk

^ I'm obsessed with that MF blush!  I just saw it in Glamour magazine and now I want it!  Geez, I AM a magpie, aren't I? :shame:

I'm thinking we should start a "Review Your Latest Beauty Purchases" thread, but I'm thinking it might get closed for being too similar to this one  
I just keep seeing all these products people are buying and I'm curious about how they are!

I'll let you know how the Nars blush is.  I still can't bring myself to call it *orgasm* IRL!  
I haven't bought it up to this point, because I'm afraid some stranger-- or better yet someone from church or something-- will ask me what blush I'm wearing lol 


ps- you don't need to buy make up to play with me!


----------



## AAA07

Over the weekend I bought Dior's Creme de Gloss in #641 - Fig (Something).  Also Benefit's F.Y...eye!  this is a great eye shadow primer!!  How do you get those cute pictures on your posts ladies?


----------



## claireZk

^ Find a picture that you like online and right click on it.  One of the choices should be "copy image location," click on that. Then when you post, there's that little yellow icon with the mountain and sun.  Click on that and when the box pops up, right-click and choose "paste."  Then the image should show up.

I hope that helps!  I use Firefox and that's how I do it


----------



## jc2239

some swatches of my EM blushes .  i think my favorites so far are chit chat, snooze bar, and theme park.  the colors are much prettier and more shimmery IRL, and i know some of these look dark as they're super-pigmented, but obviously i'm not going to be caking these onto my face .






From Left to Right:
Girl's Day, Chit Chat, Corner Office, Theme Park, Waffle Cone, Evening Out, Snooze Bar, Back to School

close up of the left 6


----------



## dreamgirl

Hi-let me know what Mary Kay products are worth trying. I am going to a "skin care class" and am clueless about their line. I have always heard such negative things about it that I am a little hesitant but it's for a friend. What is the satin hands???? Sounds lovely! 
I didn't make any purchases today-I am so proud of myself!! But I did try my new L'oreal nail polish in Sand Castle and it is gorgeous!! Oh, and I used a neutral lipliner under my new caramel creme juicy tube-love it


----------



## b3stbuy

obagi nu derm products...love this line


----------



## b3stbuy

dreamgirl said:


> Hi-let me know what Mary Kay products are worth trying. I am going to a "skin care class" and am clueless about their line. I have always heard such negative things about it that I am a little hesitant but it's for a friend. What is the satin hands???? Sounds lovely!
> I didn't make any purchases today-I am so proud of myself!! But I did try my new L'oreal nail polish in Sand Castle and it is gorgeous!! Oh, and I used a neutral lipliner under my new caramel creme juicy tube-love it


cosmetics are trial and error...what might work for you wont work for me...had a friend who broke out using keihls products when another friend recommended that she try it...i stick to what works for me...shu uemura, nars and even ELF,


----------



## maggiesze1

I just bought Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect in Fuchsia Poplin:


----------



## dreamgirl

These are the colors I just got, the last one is a pic of the sand castle polish. Thanks so much for the tip on how to post pics Clairezk


----------



## claireZk

Those all look really pretty, J!  I think I like Waffle Cone best, but they're all so pretty it's hard to pick a favorite!  I can't believe how brown Girl's Day looks on you-- it's really red on me!

*Dreamgirl*- Glad the pics worked-- I love those colors!  

Satin Hands is a set that comes with this thick gooey stuff, a scrub and a hand cream.  It used to come with a cleanser, but I don't think it does anymore.  You rub the goo onto your hands, then the scrub (then the cleanser if it's included) and you rinse it off.  Then you dry your hands and apply the cream.  It makes your hands soooo soft!  Your friend will probably have the set with her-- if not ask her if she has the sample packets.  I usually buy the satin hands set, plus an extra hand cream to keep in my purse.  I also like MK tinted moisturizer a lot.  Out of everything, those are the things that are worth the money IMO...


----------



## jc2239

*^^ *i was really surprised too-i'd heard such good things about it, but for some reason it looks like this muddy brown/red on me.  hopefully it'll look better on my face .  i have a similar problem with MAC's strawbaby.  i've used it a few times but SO told me it looks super-orange on me, and i have to agree with him.  it really sucks because i've seen it so many other peoples' lips and it looks absolutely gorgeous, but it gives me weird orange popsicle mouth ush:.

oh and on a side note, i tried out the too faced eyeshadows the other day but they were just a tad too dark for me-i'm really bad at working with darker colors ush:.  unfortunately they looked nowhere near as pretty as they do on you.


----------



## claireZk

^ I hate when that happens 

The Strawbaby looks gorgeous in the pic you posted, though


----------



## jc2239

^^thanks!  it was just a teensy dab here and there, mostly the chanel color and the dior gloss.  i'm trying to use it to add a little depth to some of my lighter colors, since i'd hate to have to toss it without having used it at all


----------



## deekai

ivydog said:


> http://www.chella.com/?rid=2044
> 
> I love these products The eye crema really reduces morning puffiness and wrinkles, and the lavender exfoliating mask is amazing at removing dead skin. This link has a 20% coupon



Ooooh, this is great!  I love their scrub!!  It is fabulous!


----------



## wordpast

dreamgirl said:


> These are the colors I just got, the last one is a pic of the sand castle polish. Thanks so much for the tip on how to post pics Clairezk



I love that lipgloss color?  What color is it? The brand is Loreal right?


----------



## tiny dancer

dreamgirl said:


>


 
I found this gloss to be too sticky and gloopy for my liking - but the shades are very nice


----------



## anneonimiss

claireZk said:


> ^ I'm obsessed with that MF blush!  I just saw it in Glamour magazine and now I want it!  Geez, I AM a magpie, aren't I? :shame:
> 
> * I'm thinking we should start a "Review Your Latest Beauty Purchases" thread, but I'm thinking it might get closed for being too similar to this one *
> I just keep seeing all these products people are buying and I'm curious about how they are!
> 
> I'll let you know how the Nars blush is.  I still can't bring myself to call it *orgasm* IRL!
> I haven't bought it up to this point, because I'm afraid some stranger-- or better yet someone from church or something-- will ask me what blush I'm wearing lol
> 
> 
> ps- you don't need to buy make up to play with me!



I think the idea of a review thread is great.    I could certainly use one.  It would be different enough, I think...so you don't have to wade through all the purchases to find a review.  Maybe just call it something like "Beauty Product Reviews" or "Tell Us What You Thought Of..."   You know, something to differentiate it from this one.  It would be fun!

ps - You're just my lame excuse to buy stuff, Cupcake.  I realize that now, and I feel so ashamed!  :shame:   ............no, not really.  






pps- I felt weird *typing* orgasm, too.  *lol*  I can just see me walking into Sephora hollering, "Orgasm!  I'm looking for Orgasm!  Can anyone help me?"


----------



## anneonimiss

April_Skye said:


> I found this gloss to be too sticky and gloopy for my liking - but the shades are very nice



Me, too.  I can't stand the least bit of stickiness in lip gloss.  The L'Oreal Color Juice Sticks are awesome, though.  Not at all sticky and smell yummy.  I have Strawberry Fields and I meant to get more colors today at Walmart Most High, but I got distracted.


----------



## richprincess

I just purchased Smahbox 
*O-GLOW Intuitive Cheek Color With Goji Berry-C Complex*



and

*Master's Class Vol. 2 Special Effects Set *




Hopefully I wont be disappointed


----------



## claireZk

Is that frog being decapitated?  

I haven't tried the Color Juice sticks, but they sound interesting!  The regular ones are sticky, but I don't mind because that means it stays on longer.  The texture actually reminds me of a Glossimer, but a little thicker and with a good taste.  

The color in that pic is Caramel Creme btw.  It's my second favorite, next to Strawberry Smoothie.  I went through a Color Juice phase so I have a bunch of them!


----------



## toiletduck

claireZk said:


> I'm having a crap day; I needed some retail therapy
> 
> Here's what I got...
> 
> * MAC lipstick in Pervette (can't find a pic of it, but it's the baby pink color that Rachel Bilson is wearing on this month's cover of Nylon magazine*),



I am so running out to get that.  Call me pathetic but I love the stuff she uses!


----------



## claireZk

^ Me too!  The first thing I said when I saw the cover was "OMG! I LOVE that makeup!"  It says she's wearing brow pencil, fluidline, mascara, blush, and lipcolor (all MAC). Her skin is so perfect she didn't even need foundation 






Sorry I couldn't find a bigger pic


----------



## tiny dancer

anneonimiss said:


> Me, too. I can't stand the least bit of stickiness in lip gloss. The L'Oreal Color Juice Sticks are awesome, though. Not at all sticky and smell yummy. I have Strawberry Fields and I meant to get more colors today at Walmart Most High, but I got distracted.


 
Oh well if you hate sticky glosses, I urge you to try Max Factor Silkgloss lipgloss!! I have one in 'Mellow Pink' and its so great! 
Its a beautiful baby-pink shade with a metallic sheen and I swear, it feels just like a balm. So smooth and creamy and it lasts for ages! Win-win!

Nice... uh... frog. :shame:


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just order Amore Pacific cleansing oil and bioenzyme peel thanks from a rec from the lovely Maxter 

Last week I got some MAC Fafi stuff and four Chanel quads. All bday gifts. I also got some uber delicious bath creams from jojoelle.com


----------



## claireZk

^ Oooh! 4 Chanel quads and Fafi?! 

How was your b-day weekend?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Yup Claire 4 quads. I got Nymph, Spices, Satin and Blue Celeste. I'll post up pics tomorrow. My sis got me the MAC stuff. It's too pink for me so I'll probably exchange for something else.

Bday weekend was awesome. Thursday I went to the Amore Pacific spa in Soho and Friday I left for Atlantic City. It was a girls' weekend out. We ate, drank and gambled. A good time was had by all.


----------



## anneonimiss

April_Skye said:


> Oh well if you hate sticky glosses, I urge you to try Max Factor Silkgloss lipgloss!! I have one in 'Mellow Pink' and its so great!
> Its a beautiful baby-pink shade with a metallic sheen and I swear, it feels just like a balm. So smooth and creamy and it lasts for ages! Win-win!
> 
> Nice... uh... frog. :shame:



Thanks for the recommendation.    I'll definitely go get some.  Finding non-sticky gloss is such a pain.  

See how easy it is to get distracted?  Hence the frog.


----------



## claireZk

^ If you can find them anywhere (I don't know if they still make them), the Jessica Simpson Dessert glosses they had at Ulta were very un-sticky. 

Harlem Cutie- I was just looking at that Spices Quad over the weekend.  It's really pretty!  I'm so glad you had a great b-day weekend!


----------



## MissTiss

Ok. For my new beauty regimen (didn't start today...major emotional set back this weekend, but I am stocked up). 

Aspirin (uncoated) and Aloe vera gel (can't do the honey thing...)

Entire Dermalogica facial cleaning set (precleanse, exfoliator, cleanser, toner, eye cream, moisturizer).

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Pixel






LaVanilla  Eau de Parfum in Vanilla Coconut (smells soooo good)




Stocked up on my Bare Essentuals Mineral Foundation in Medium Beige





MAC shadows in Naked Lunch and I forget the other one. I really neutral "no make up look" brown. 

DiorKiss in Pink Marshmellow







and I forget what else. I know I am missing something. 

Oh! Baby oil.:okay:


----------



## jc2239

^^ great purchases *misstiss*!  your skin will be in tip-top shape in no time.  have you tried the LaVanilla perfume in the grapefuit?  smells so yummy.  and the dior gloss looks beautiful .


----------



## claireZk

^ I was going to write the same exact thing!


----------



## anneonimiss

Uh oh...psychic alien link!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Thanks girls, I was super excited until I saw my puffy, red face from all the crying last night...LOL. I figured nothing could fix that, so I went out the door without a stitch of anything on. Not even my smelly good perfume. 

Hmph.


----------



## claireZk

^ Are you ok?


----------



## anneonimiss

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Thanks girls, I was super excited until I saw my puffy, red face from all the crying last night...LOL. I figured nothing could fix that, so I went out the door without a stitch of anything on. Not even my smelly good perfume.
> 
> Hmph.


 





  Huggles.  Whatever made you cry, I hope it gets better!


----------



## dreamgirl

^^^misstiss-hope your doing fine Maybe you should try out some of your new stuff to take your mind off of things...sometimes that helps me even if its only a little bit...please update when you try that lavanilla fragrance. I saw those in the sephora catalog.
Today I was feeling blue and tired of all this snow so I got:
















Chanel glossimers in magnifique and paillettes, Chanel gel-cream cleanser and hydramax active cream and Jouse Contraste blush in MochaI feel better now!


----------



## MissTiss

My breaks thread in the relationship forum explains my issues. 

^^ your new purchases sound awesome. I hope I can use some of my new stuff tomorrow....

The Lavanilla is awesome. I loves the grapefruit one too, but decided on the coconut. It's beutiful smelling and reminds me of the beach.


----------



## jc2239

awww *misstiss* **hugs**.  if you ever need to talk i'm sure any one of us would be more than happy to lend an ear .  

when i'm feeling really down i like to play with my makeup and tart myself up .  you should definitely take the time to pamper yourself and your skin, and definitely post in the FOTD thread .


and lol at the psychic alien link....love the smiley


----------



## elizat

I've been wanting to try mineral makeup b/c I hate liquid foundation, so I ordered some. I am excited to try it. I hope it comes soon!


----------



## claireZk

^ What kind did you get?


----------



## tiny dancer

elizat said:


> I've been wanting to try mineral makeup b/c I hate liquid foundation, so I ordered some. I am excited to try it. I hope it comes soon!


 
I love mineral makeup! Id love to try the Laura Mercier one! What kind did you buy?


----------



## elizat

Okay, may sound silly, but I wanted to see first, if I hated it and didn't want to be out $$$. So, I ordered the Avon kind on sale for $7. On the off chance I hate it/it doesn't work for me/not enough coverage v. liquid, I don't want to be stuck w/ it. I know you *technically* can return used makeup, but I know myself and I've never done it before and would not. So, kind of a trial run and then I'll go from there, then get the good stuff!


----------



## claireZk

^ It's not silly at all! I actually placed an Avon order last week


----------



## jc2239

*elizat* have you tried everyday minerals free sample kit?  free samples of three foundations, one blush, and one concealer.  all you pay is shipping  and their mineral foundations are really nice overall (plus they have amazing blushes!).

my SO works for avon accounting and so i'm making him take me up there next week so i can raid the employee avon store as everything's 50-70% off...i'll probably be bringing home the whole store!


----------



## miss gucci

i bought 
Dior hydraction visible defence(hydro protective rich creme spf20)
Dior hydraction visible defence  corps(body sorbet emulsion)
Dior hydraction visible defence hydra protective eye crem
Dior hydraction visible defence deep hydration intensive mask...

all for my dry skin..and it's working great


----------



## dreamgirl

miss gucci said:


> i bought
> Dior hydraction visible defence(hydro protective rich creme spf20)
> Dior hydraction visible defence  corps(body sorbet emulsion)
> Dior hydraction visible defence hydra protective eye crem
> Dior hydraction visible defence deep hydration intensive mask...
> 
> all for my dry skin..and it's working great


Wow, the "body sorbet emulsion sounds nice-I may have to check that out


----------



## wordpast

MissTiss said:


> Ok. For my new beauty regimen (didn't start today...major emotional set back this weekend, but I am stocked up).
> 
> Aspirin (uncoated) and Aloe vera gel (can't do the honey thing...)
> 
> Entire Dermalogica facial cleaning set (precleanse, exfoliator, cleanser, toner, eye cream, moisturizer).
> 
> Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Pixel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaVanilla  Eau de Parfum in Vanilla Coconut (smells soooo good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocked up on my Bare Essentuals Mineral Foundation in Medium Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC shadows in Naked Lunch and I forget the other one. I really neutral "no make up look" brown.
> 
> DiorKiss in Pink Marshmellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I forget what else. I know I am missing something.
> 
> Oh! Baby oil.:okay:



OMG! I didn't know that had lavanilla with coconut!!!! I have the grapefruit I MUST get the coconut then. I'm sure it smells divine.


----------



## elizat

claireZk said:


> ^ It's not silly at all! I actually placed an Avon order last week



One of the girls in my offices has a friend that does Mark/Avon and she had sent out her site and I saw it and thought, what the heck? I also bought some lip balm- the chapstick kind in some fun sounding scents/flavors. 

I searched some threads here on mineral make up and was so confused on what to buy- tons of differing opinions!



jc2239 said:


> *elizat* have you tried everyday minerals free sample kit?  free samples of three foundations, one blush, and one concealer.  all you pay is shipping  and their mineral foundations are really nice overall (plus they have amazing blushes!).
> 
> my SO works for avon accounting and so i'm making him take me up there next week so i can raid the employee avon store as everything's 50-70% off...i'll probably be bringing home the whole store!



Thanks for the tip. I'll have to look into that site. It looks like their kits are a lot more reasonable than Bare Minerals too. Thank you!


----------



## Purses

I had a stressful day today at work....there is so much bull going on and I have not gone shopping like this (without planning to go shopping) for a long time.  

I bought:

NARS The Multiple in Maldives
NARS lip gloss in Greek Holiday
and
Chanel Inimitable mascara in black


----------



## cathymd

Purses said:


> I had a stressful day today at work....there is so much bull going on and I have not gone shopping like this (without planning to go shopping) for a long time.
> 
> I bought:
> 
> NARS The Multiple in Maldives
> NARS lip gloss in Greek Holiday
> and
> Chanel Inimitable mascara in black


 
I love all of these products!! 
Isn't shopping a great stress relief?


----------



## Purses

cathymd said:


> I love all of these products!!
> Isn't shopping a great stress relief?


 
Thank you 
Yes, shopping is a temporary stress relief...but I just had a good cry an hour ago, because I know that the problems at work will not go away.


----------



## cathymd

Purses said:


> Thank you
> Yes, shopping is a temporary stress relief...but I just had a good cry an hour ago, because I know that the problems at work will not go away.


 
I'm sorry to hear that, but hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. No matter what, you are bound to look great tomorrow!!


----------



## anneonimiss

Today I got:

O.P.I. Nomad's Dream






And Max Factor Maxalicious Glitz lip glosses in Pucker Up and Guilty Pleasures





April_Skye:  Thanks for the Max Factor gloss rec!  They don't have the kind you mentioned, but I think these new ones must be similar.  I really like them; they're not at all sticky, have good color, and stay on a while.


----------



## claireZk

^ I've created a monster!


----------



## anneonimiss

claireZk said:


> ^ I've created a monster!


 
Yup!  Definitely!!!







 Still cheaper than purses!


----------



## ~KT~

I went a little crazy in the last month, I guess it's the springtime making me want to wear more color. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## dreamgirl

^^^Yeah, wait until the new Chanel summer collection hits the stores, yet another excuse to shop


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> Still cheaper than purses!


LOL that's what I keep telling myself! 



dreamgirl said:


> wait until the new Chanel summer collection hits the stores, yet another excuse to shop


I'm waiting for MAC's Heatherette collection at the end of this month. I already have a list of things I want to buy (I literally handwrote a list to take with me to MAC lol :shame.  It's about $100 worth, so I'm on a ban until then....


----------



## anneonimiss

claireZk said:


> It's about $100 worth, so I'm on a ban until then....


 
Good luck with that, ClaireBear.  You can spend your free time writing reviews on all this stuff you've posted here!  That oughta keep you busy!!!


----------



## anneonimiss

I'm on a *serious* purse ban since my last purchase, so that's why I've started obsessing on makeup.  It so much easier to hide!


----------



## ~KT~

anneonimiss said:


> I'm on a *serious* purse ban since my last purchase, so that's why I've started obsessing on makeup.  It so much easier to hide!



I'm on a serious purse and makeup ban after tomorrow. The only thing I will probably splurge on are the new MAC collections. My tax refund made me a shopaholic.


----------



## tiny dancer

anneonimiss said:


> Today I got:
> 
> O.P.I. Nomad's Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Max Factor Maxalicious Glitz lip glosses in Pucker Up and Guilty Pleasures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April_Skye: Thanks for the Max Factor gloss rec! They don't have the kind you mentioned, but I think these new ones must be similar. I really like them; they're not at all sticky, have good color, and stay on a while.


 

No problemo!  glad your liking the gloss. theyre so affordable too which is always a bonus! that OPI color is gorgeous! i havnt tried OPI before but im digging that shade!


----------



## anneonimiss

It's _really_ pretty in the bottle, but no so much on.  It's way too pearlescent, I think.  I posted pics of it in the nail thread.  It would look nice, I think, on freshly filled acryllics.  It really needs a perfectly smooth surface to look good.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-on-your-nails-pics-please-221415-9.html


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> Good luck with that, ClaireBear.  You can spend your free time writing reviews on all this stuff you've posted here!  That oughta keep you busy!!!


I really think I can do it! I've been buying soooo much more than usual lately, I need to slow down.  Plus it's only a few weeks and I still have 2 more packages on the way 

If I can't _not_ buy makeup for 2.5-3 weeks I need to check myself into rehab!  I've actually thought about applying for a second job at Ulta or Sephora, because work's been so slow. But I don't think it will be a financially savvy decision in the long run


----------



## tiny dancer

anneonimiss said:


> It's _really_ pretty in the bottle, but no so much on. It's way too pearlescent, I think. I posted pics of it in the nail thread. It would look nice, I think, on freshly filled acryllics. It really needs a perfectly smooth surface to look good.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-on-your-nails-pics-please-221415-9.html


 
I just had a look at the photo - thats very odd because the pic of Nomads Dream you got from the net looks like a pale metallic pink, but on your nails it looks more like a shimmery gold... Maybe if you used a matt pink undercoat and then applied Nomads Dream over the top, it will give it a different tone and not so much transparency.
Sorry to get all technical but its something I like to play around and experiment with!

Alternatively, you could give it a final coat with another polish as a top coat (making Nomads Dream the base)! My hands are very pale. I applied a pale peach shade yesterday and they looked a little too washed out. So I applied a gold-hued shade over the top. Its gorgeous! A meallic peachy-gold! 

Saved me from buying a new polish anyway....


----------



## anneonimiss

^  Good ideas!  Thanks, April!


----------



## anneonimiss

claireZk said:


> If I can't _not_ buy makeup for 2.5-3 weeks I need to check myself into rehab! *I've actually thought about applying for a second job at Ulta or Sephora*, because work's been so slow. But I don't think it will be a financially savvy decision in the long run


 
I considered trying to work P/T at Sephora, too, when we first got it (I was so excited about it even though it's just a baby Sephora), but you're right, we'd probably spend every dime of the check and more on makeup.  Then again, you could test everything in the store every day, so maybe it would help.


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> I considered trying to work P/T at Sephora, too, when we first got it (I was so excited about it even though it's just a baby Sephora), but you're right, we'd probably spend every dime of the check and more on makeup.  Then again, you could test everything in the store every day, so maybe it would help.


Yeah, IDK which it would be... Sephora probably pays a bit more, but Ulta is closer/ easier to get to 

As for the testing all day... that might not be a good thing either! 

I'd probably end up looking like this:





Or this:


----------



## anneonimiss

^ Ooooh lah lah!  Sexeh!  One of the girls working the other day kinda looked like that first one...okay, strike that idea!    Or do it, find out what happens to the used returns, and tell us all the inner workings of Sephora (or Ulta).


----------



## jstreete

Yesterday I went to the mall during my lunch break and I just happened to stop by Sephora . Let's see...I got:

- Caudalie Beauty Elixir (I ran out of this.)
- Clarins Tanning Gel
- Sephora Professional Angled Blush Brush
- Nars blush in Madly ( I love this color. It gives me such a pretty, healthy glow.)

Today I went back to the mall during my lunch break, again, because I was in dire need of concealer. So, I went to MAC and bought:

- Studio Finish Concealer in NW30
- Beauty Powder Blush in Shy Beauty (They came out with new blushes today and they're all so pretty.)


----------



## claireZk

So much for a beauty ban... I folded like a cheap suit today 

Smashbox sale + 25% off code + free eye shadow + free shipping =  ! ! !

I picked up 2 Toki Doki lip glosses, 2 lipsticks and the free eyeshadow for $38.  Couldn't resist :shame:


----------



## anneonimiss

Claire.  Rehab.  Now!


----------



## claireZk

Hello, my name is ClaireZk.  I spent $38 on beauty products today and sniffed two markers.  I suck at life.


----------



## missjenny2679

claireZk said:


> Hello, my name is ClaireZk. I spent $38 on beauty products today and sniffed two markers. I suck at life.


----------



## anneonimiss

No, no, no, Cupcake.  You're just _really good_ at shopping!


----------



## claireZk

^ LOL Actually I'm just really good at spending money!


----------



## elizat

^ lol. Me too. I do even better when it's someone else's money- but that chance doesn't come around too often!


----------



## dmitchell15

The new VS perfume called Ooh LA La I bought the shimmering mist spray


----------



## harlem_cutie

CVS has BOGO L'oreal lipwear so I bought 4 Color Juice tubes. These are very similar to Juicy Tubes so I'm very happy.

Claire, methinks you have an addiction Unfortunately you are in the wrong place as we are all enablers


----------



## MissTiss

Two Words. Mood Gloss! I kid you not. I found it at Sephora yesterday when I went there to cheer myself up.  (gloss does this for me).  When I found it, I was skipping (inside) around the store all excited.  I even yelled it out to the SA! 
"Mood Gloss, I've seen it all".  She said it was good, I said I don't care, I want it just because it's mood gloss.  Goes on clear and "becomes" the perfect pink".  

So far, I like it, but not ready to review on the other thread just yet.  FUN though. Too bad it doesn't tell you what the colors mean. 

Oh -- forgot to tell you the name.  

Smashbox O-gloss.  
What it does according to Sephora.com: Get a shiny pink pout all your own! This intuitive silky gloss reacts with your personal skin chemistry to transform from clear into your own custom shade of pink.


----------



## anneonimiss

Harlem:  I love those Color Juice tubes. mmmmm.

Miss Tiss:  I can't wait to hear the review.  I wonder if it really changes...

Definitely a lot of gloss junkies around here.  
Gimme the gloss!!!


----------



## claireZk

harlem_cutie said:


> Claire, methinks you have an addiction Unfortunately you are in the wrong place as we are all enablers


Methinks you're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






anneonimiss said:


> Definitely a lot of gloss junkies around here.
> Gimme the gloss!!!



I go more with this approach: 
"Can I umm... Can I have some please umm... Can I please have some gloss, please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Seriously though, y'all should have seen SO's face when I got the package from Sephora yesterday.  He was like "What's that?"  He didn't even say anything; his face was like a mixture of:  and :s  and  and he then grabbed the packing slip out of my hand (thank goodness it didn't have the prices on it)!  He's generally pretty supportive of my makeup habit, but was NOT happy


----------



## dreamgirl

^^^at least it's just cosmetics and not something bad...trying to justify the addiction...


----------



## claireZk

^ I honestly don't see the harm in it either ...


I know I spend a lot of money on it, but I'm not really spending money on much else right now.  Plus I'm not spending money I don't have, it's something I actually use and it makes me feel happy/ better about myself


----------



## candace117

My DH goes to the  Chanel counter and buys me lip glosses and nail polish, all on his own! 

Some things I never compromise on...and that's perfume, lip gloss and mascara. I don't mind paying top dollar for those things, because that's what I use the most of. Body lotions and shower gels get used way faster so I usually get stuff from Victoria's Secret (plus DH, like every other guy, loves Love Spell for some reason).


----------



## ladystara

I need to do that..but I don't know how to use any of the stuff I buy (excluding lipgloss).

I got these in the mail today:
Quad 1





Paint Pot Rollickin', Cash Flow, Perky

Fashion Frenzy Blush





Nail Laquer: Girls will be Girls and Boom

Lipstick: Flash n Dash, Fun n Flirty, Not so Innocent

Lipgloss: Totally It, Cult Fave, Sugar Trance

Blush Brush w/Bag






Makeup Bags


----------



## claireZk

^ That Fafi stuff is so cute!

The only thing that isn't sold out around here is the Squeeze It lip glass.  I contemplated buying it, but it looked too much like Tarte's Luke & Laura duo (which I already have)


----------



## claireZk

candace117 said:


> My DH goes to the  Chanel counter and buys me lip glosses and nail polish, all on his own!



Hehe, you're so lucky Candace! 

Like I said before, if my bf tried to buy me makeup I know for a fact he'd go to Sephora and buy a Shu Uemura lash curler and some Korres lip butter. Whenever we're at checkout, he always holds them up, looks at them for awhile, then asks what they are and if I have them lol.  Everything else he could care less about.  Guys are so weird!


----------



## candace117

That is hilarious, Clairebear! HAHAHHAHA!!!!!  Guys ARE weird. Because Jason bought me the hottest, most magenta-pink lipstick and nail polish set, because he said it reminded him of Princess Peach  I'm like sweetie...you could have bought that color somewhere other than Chanel and not paid so much!


----------



## claireZk

^ LOL @ Princess Peach


----------



## claireZk

Speaking of Princess Peach, this is the stuff I ordered from Smashbox last night...  Very girly 












free eyeshadow:


----------



## ladystara

Awww that is so cute Claire!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Speaking of Princess Peach, this is the stuff I ordered from Smashbox last night...  Very girly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free eyeshadow:



i LOVE the tokidoki for smashbox stuff.  i have the bella face tint and although i don't use it too often, love the color and the packaging.


----------



## claireZk

^ Yeah, I'm such a sucker for cute packaging!


----------



## dreamgirl

Today I got:







Teint innocence in Cameo and glossimer in Seashell!! Priin was right about this foundation, I love it!! Thanks for all the great recommendations ladies, your all great!


----------



## claireZk

^ You should write a review in the Reviews thread! 


I'm so excited!  My sister called me from Macy's today and told me they had one Mac/Fafi lipstick in Utterly Frivolous and one powder in Sassed Up and she's like "I know you've been looking for this stuff? Do you want it?"  

I'm watching my nephew next week so I'll get it then


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought S.T. Dupont Orazuli perfume and Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Peach Perfume


----------



## cocobella

Yesterday I picked up a few MAC eyeshadows and Chanel Glossimer in Imaginaire. It looks purple in the tube but goes on dark pink/berry.  It pops against Green eyes~ it!!


----------



## wordpast

I got MAC lipglass in *madcap *yesterday. It's light brown nude. For whatever reason once I start wearing them, I always end up hating the brown nudes I buy. I hope it's not the case with this one. If so my quest for the perfect brown nude will continue....


----------



## shoegal27

I bought Rice Paper from Mac, and Electra
Bronze eyeliner 
Bath and Body Antibacterial deep cleaning hand soap in Sweet Pea, Enchanted Orchid and Japanese Cherry Blossom.


----------



## anneonimiss

Hey ClaireBear...I got that Sonia Kashuk hairbrush yesterday.  I dig it!  It's better even than the $40 brush I bought this summer *lol*  (although I like that one, too).  Thanks for the rec!  :okay:  I think I'll get one for my cat, too.  I think she'd really like those bristles...is that weird?


----------



## claireZk

^ LOL it would only be weird if you shared your own brush with your cat 

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## anneonimiss

claireZk said:


> ^ LOL it would only be weird if you shared your own brush with your cat
> 
> I'm glad you like it!


 
Not quite that bad yet.  Yet.


----------



## claireZk

I'm bored.  I'm fighting the urge to buy makeup


----------



## anneonimiss

Claaaaiiiirrre.  Don't you do it!  Brush your hair 100 strokes and paint your nails.  Reorganize your current makeup.  Clean out your closet.  Or you could buy some makeup or something....


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> Claaaaiiiirrre.  Don't you do it!  Brush your hair 100 strokes and paint your nails.  Reorganize your current makeup.  Clean out your closet.  *Or you could buy some makeup or something*....



LOL good idea, Annie.  I hadn't thought of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I could repaint my nails; that's not a bad idea.  Hair brushing, meh.  Closet reorganization would take _at least_ a whole day.  My closet is "ridiculous," to quote the bf  :shame:


----------



## ETenebris

Damage for today: two Kiehl's lip glosses..."French Rose" and "Earth Day."  I am loving the medium browns, but I could not resist that pink!  I was reading their environmental and animal-friendly policies and I think I will have to buy Kiehl's from now on!


----------



## claireZk

^ I used to be really into Kiehls-- it's good stuff!  Their Tawny Gold gloss is one of my all-time favorite lippies


----------



## rbaby

Ugh, this place is so baaadd! I had some time to kill today, so I went over to the mall. You know, just to browse around. Yeah right! This is what I came home with:

Nars blush in Deep Throat
Urban Decay eyeshadows: Naked, Foxy, and Sellout
MAC lip pencil in Whirl
Mac lipstick in Angel
Mac lipglass in Viva Glam V
Rene Furterer Dry Shampoo

Not to mention that I recently ordered some Mario Badescu skin care, It's a 10 leave in conditioner, and a new bottle of my favorite Creed perfume.
Thanks tPF, now I am going on a ban.

Oh and BTW, I still haven't purchased a new spring handbag!!!


----------



## Redorfe

Mac Plushglass in Big Kiss
Mac Fafi Lipglass in Cult Fave
OPI Moon over Mumbai polish


----------



## claireZk

^ I LOVE Moon over Mumbai!  

Great purchases, ladies!


----------



## pond23

Yesterday I bought Artec Kiwi shampoo and conditoner and a travel-size Halo Smoothing shampoo.


----------



## Schmodi

I took my mom over to Perricone yesterday and got her set up with some stuff there and put her on mineral make up.  She was wearing this hideous bronzer and she looked like an old orange lady living in Florida.  She looks about 5 years younger with the new stuff and she's very happy with it.

I bought a new facial cream today by Lucrece and yesterday bought a new Clinique body exfoliant that worked quite nicely.


----------



## wordpast

wordpast said:


> I got MAC lipglass in *madcap *yesterday. It's light brown nude. For whatever reason once I start wearing them, I always end up hating the brown nudes I buy. I hope it's not the case with this one. If so my quest for the perfect brown nude will continue....


 

well...mad cap didn't even last a full day.  I wore it out yesterday and ended up right back at mac to exchange it. This time I got *Beaux,* another brown nude. Why can't I ever find a brown nude that looks good on me.


----------



## Jahpson

I dont have the photos, but I got 2 blushes from NARS one is like a brownish color for when I wear smoky eyes. and the second one is a really Barbie bright pink blush (for fun)

two velvet matte lip pencils (they are huge and I use it as a lipstick)

mascara benefits Bag Gal Lash (works like a charm)

and some more blotting sheets.

will post pics later when I have more time.


----------



## dsmlvbags

I now have a Sephora store five minutes from my house.  That is going to cost me some money.  Here is a list of my recent purchases from there.

Laura Mercier eyeliner pencil in Black Violet.  I LOVE the color.
Hermes' perfume-Caleche
Fresh lipgloss in Sugar Fruit

I have since created another list of things to look at when I go back.  I keep a small notebook in my handbag (LV of course) and when I'm looking through magazines and I see something I like then I write it down in my little notebook.
Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Sternchen

Last thing I bought was some Eyemakeup Remover and a Rimmel eye shadow


----------



## jstreete

dsmlvbags said:


> I now have a Sephora store five minutes from my house. That is going to cost me some money. Here is a list of my recent purchases from there.
> 
> Laura Mercier eyeliner pencil in Black Violet. I LOVE the color.
> Hermes' perfume-Caleche
> Fresh lipgloss in Sugar Fruit
> 
> I have since created another list of things to look at when I go back. I keep a small notebook in my handbag (LV of course) and when I'm looking through magazines and I see something I like then I write it down in my little notebook.
> Does anyone else do this?


 
I do the exact same thing. I keep a notepad in my purse and I'll research products before I buy them. I'll have a couple impulse purchases here and there but I usually do my homework before buying something. I've been pretty bad lately and I know I have to put a stop to it! LoL!

Yesterday went over to MAC hoping to get the 224 brush but they ran out. So, I got:
-116 blush brush
-Viva Glam V Lipglass

Today went to the mall again during my lunch break, different mall from yesterday, and headed straight to MAC. I got:
-224 brush
-217 brush
-Eversun blush from the Beauty Blush collection

That's it! I can't believe I'm saying this, and this is the first time I've ever done this...
I'm putting myself on a ban! ush: I'm serious.


----------



## dsmlvbags

I have a collection of MAC brushes also.  I bought them one at a time but I love them.  I have a couple of the Viva Glam lispticks and I really like them.  I appreciate thefact that the money from those go to AIDS programs in Africa.  Actually MAC lipsticks are probably my favorite.
I just got back from Sephora and bought the following products.

Laura Mercier lipstick in Cinnamon
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
Urban Decay Primer Potion 
Frederic Fekkai glossing spray

That's it for me for a while.


----------



## miss gucci

i just bought this
Dior hydraction mask


----------



## miss gucci

and dior hydra action creme




and this




dior hydraction eye creme..




Dior addict nail polish (but not this colour, but i couldn't find picture in my colour...i have x-silver 010)


----------



## anneonimiss

From a couple of days ago:

Sonia Kashuk hairbrush





Boots No.7 Blush in Honey






Neutrogena Clear Pore Cleanser/Mask


----------



## claireZk

I _finally_ got my Sasa package today!! 

3 Glossimers and rice papers.  BTW, the mystery color is Twinkle-- a peachy nude with lots of gold frost.  I wasn't sure what they were going to send me since they didn't give a color name on the site, but it's really pretty (my favorite of the 3).  This should hold me over a couple days!


----------



## anneonimiss

I think you might need one of these for your makeup, ClaireBear.  :okay:


----------



## LABAG

Two Pink Satin by Chanel nailpolishes-love the little sparkle and love pink for summer.
I also got an allegoria, more cream beige -always wear this one.


----------



## ~KT~

OMG I can't wait for heatherette! I heard a lot of counters are launching it on the 20th.


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^^Heartherette is up on the website today and able to be ordered. 

And because it was up earlier, I went a little hog wild.

Heatherette Eye Trio 1
Heatherette Eye Trio 2
Lipgloss in Style Minx
Lipgloss in Sock Hop
Lipgloss in Bonus Beat
Double Ended Eyeliner in Black Funk/Pop Blue
Double Ended Eyeliner in Nighthawk/Front Row
Double Ended Eyeliner in Phone Me/Text Me
Double Ended Eyeliner in Fab Orchid/Dash Lily
Powder Blush in Peachtwist
Powder Blush in Springsheen
Eyeshadow in Gleam
Eyeshadow in Expensive Pink
Eyeshadow in Swimming
Eyeshadow in Tilt
Pigment in Jardin Aires
Pigment in Melon
Pigment in Fairylite

 My poor credit card....


----------



## cammy1

^yes- poor credit cardthe amount that you bought in one go- I dont even own in my entire make up collection!


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> I think you might need one of these for your makeup, ClaireBear.  :okay:


It wouldn't all fit in there :shame:

Maybe after I sort through I'll get something like that.... 



Divyaangana said:


> Heartherette is up on the website today and able to be ordered.
> 
> And because it was up earlier, I went a little hog wild.
> 
> My poor credit card....


OMG that's almost everything! 
By the time I got home and saw that it was up it said everything was "temporarily unavailable."  Nordies didn't have it up yet, but Macys did so I ordered the things I wanted the most: Lollipop lovers and Fleshpot lippies and Alpha Girl beauty powder.  I had to pay $12 in shipping and taxes! 

When (if) MAC restocks, I'm might get Melrose Mood and Hollywood Nights lipsticks, and Starlet Kiss and Sockhop lip glass...


----------



## jc2239

i picked up a MAC beauty powder blush in joyous.


----------



## Neptune

I ordered a bunch of stuff from MACPro, including all the Heatherette stuff I wanted.


----------



## ~KT~

claireZk said:


> OMG that's almost everything!
> By the time I got home and saw that it was up it said everything was "temporarily unavailable."  Nordies didn't have it up yet, but Macys did so I ordered the things I wanted the most: Lollipop lovers and Fleshpot lippies and Alpha Girl beauty powder.  I had to pay $12 in shipping and taxes!
> 
> When (if) MAC restocks, I'm might get Melrose Mood and Hollywood Nights lipsticks, and Starlet Kiss and Sockhop lip glass...



From what I was told it says they are unavailable on the website because they don't have everything in the warehouse yet, the items will still ship when the line launches. At least thats why the ladies from Spektra said after they called CS.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Nars eyeshadow dou in Underworld


----------



## claireZk

~KT~ said:


> From what I was told it says they are unavailable on the website because they don't have everything in the warehouse yet, the items will still ship when the line launches. At least thats why the ladies from Spektra said after they called CS.



I just read about that too!  I was thinking of starting a thread about it.  Supposedly everything will ship friday (which was the original 'moved up' date anyway)... So I wonder if Macy's actually _has _it or if I just spent all that money on shipping for nothing 

This is such a mess...  I wonder if they did this on purpose to get people even more psyched about it, or if they really did just screw up.  Either way, IDK why they kept moving up the dates and put it on their site already if they knew it wasn't ready


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

I just bought some Clinique eyeshadow. Its a trio called "Ebb and Flow". And because I bought that, I got the free gift! I love Clinique Bonus time! I attached a pic that I took for the Coach forum and the makeup bag is in the pic. Inside of it was some lotion, facewash, mascara, eyeshadow, lipstick, and some eye cream!


----------



## ~KT~

claireZk said:


> I just read about that too!  I was thinking of starting a thread about it.  Supposedly everything will ship friday (which was the original 'moved up' date anyway)... So I wonder if Macy's actually _has _it or if I just spent all that money on shipping for nothing
> 
> This is such a mess...  I wonder if they did this on purpose to get people even more psyched about it, or if they really did just screw up.  Either way, IDK why they kept moving up the dates and put it on their site already if they knew it wasn't ready



I hope they have it, i'm going to be super bummed if they end up postponing it again.


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> I just read about that too!  I was thinking of starting a thread about it.  Supposedly everything will ship friday (which was the original 'moved up' date anyway)... So I wonder if Macy's actually _has _it or if I just spent all that money on shipping for nothing
> 
> This is such a mess...  I wonder if they did this on purpose to get people even more psyched about it, or if they really did just screw up.  Either way, IDK why they kept moving up the dates and put it on their site already if they knew it wasn't ready



Oh, I hope that is not the case! I did overnight shipping on my order to my house I'm at during Spring Break because I wanted to be able to play with it before I go back to school! 

But then I just checked the website, and a lot of the stuff says temporarily unavailable, but at the same time there is some stuff like one of the nail polishes and also the eye pencils and they say that they are all okay still, so I don't know.....


----------



## ~KT~

Divyaangana said:


> Oh, I hope that is not the case! I did overnight shipping on my order to my house I'm at during Spring Break because I wanted to be able to play with it before I go back to school!
> 
> But then I just checked the website, and a lot of the stuff says temporarily unavailable, but at the same time there is some stuff like one of the nail polishes and also the eye pencils and they say that they are all okay still, so I don't know.....



Some girls on the Spektra forums called customer service to see whats up and they were refunded the shipping cost so you might want to try that.


----------



## cathymd

Yesterday I bought the Too Faced Mini Lisa Kit:



It retails at Sephora for $32 but I bought it for $5.99!! I love TJ Maxx!!


----------



## MissTiss

Was at Ulta yesterday and picked up:

Ralph Lauren Wild - Smells good!





Smashbox Lip Gloss in POP





Some hair clippy things to use when I am blow drying or flat ironing my hair. 

Two Essie nail polishes (I forget their names...they were a red and silver Christmas Edition).  $0.99 TOTAL.  That's hecka cheap!


There's something else, but I can't remember....


----------



## claireZk

cathymd said:


> Yesterday I bought the Too Faced Mini Lisa Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> It retails at Sephora for $32 but I bought it for $5.99!! I love TJ Maxx!!



OMG what a good deal! 

I've looked at that a bunch of times, but never bought it. How do you like it?  TF colors are usually great!


MissTiss said:


> Was at Ulta yesterday and picked up:
> Two Essie nail polishes (I forget their names...they were a red and silver Christmas Edition).  $0.99 TOTAL.  That's hecka cheap!


I got the same thing at my Ulta- I was so excited!  Pretty colors too


----------



## claireZk

*Fashionista-* everything looks so cute together! 





~KT~ said:


> Some girls on the Spektra forums called customer service to see whats up and they were refunded the shipping cost so you might want to try that.



I wonder if Macys will do the same...  I didn't get a confirmation yet, so I think it might be backordered from them too.  IDK I didn't pay with a Macys card, so I have a feeling they won't give a crap


----------



## cathymd

claireZk said:


> OMG what a good deal!
> 
> I've looked at that a bunch of times, but never bought it. How do you like it? TF colors are usually great!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, the colors are beautiful.  I am wearing the shadows today and I love them.  The lip glosses are very nice too, a little thicker than the "love lisa" colors that come in the tube.  The only thing that was just ok was the blush/highlighter. It barely shows up on me...
> But hey, for $5.99, there are no complaints from me!! Unless you love the shadows and can't find similar colors for cheaper (and I think you can), I wouldn't pay $32.  Check out TJ Maxx...it's my newest obsession!


----------



## claireZk

^ The closest one is like 30 mins away, but maybe I'll see if bf wants to take a road trip 

Last time I was there they had tons of Lola stuff.  I got the best concealer for like $4!


----------



## cathymd

claireZk said:


> ^ The closest one is like 30 mins away, but maybe I'll see if bf wants to take a road trip
> 
> Last time I was there they had tons of Lola stuff. I got the best concealer for like $4!


 
Sorry to hear that! If it makes you feel any better, our closest Marshalls or Sephora are 3 hours away, and my DH loves me, but I don't think enough to drive that long for 2 stores!!


----------



## JSH812

Today I got:
Boscia cleanser and toner
Clinique Dramatically Different gel
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Clinique concealer stick in Vanilla
Clinique Superfit foundation 
MAC SlimStick (I think that's what it's called) in Lovey-Dove

My makeup was getting way low!


----------



## ~KT~

claireZk said:


> I wonder if Macys will do the same...  I didn't get a confirmation yet, so I think it might be backordered from them too.  IDK I didn't pay with a Macys card, so I have a feeling they won't give a crap



It seems that the collection has disappeared from their website now, you might want to call and see whats up.


----------



## claireZk

^ It DID disappear and there's a free shipping offer that wasn't there before, but it expires today 

I'm really pissed right now... I misread the confirmation page before... Taxes were almost $4. SHIPPING ALONE (for *3* tiny items) was freaking $12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Should I call and ask for free shipping, or should I just cancel the Macy's order and go to the MAC store on friday evening? How quickly do you guys think it will sell out when it _actually_ hits stores?


----------



## ~KT~

claireZk said:


> ^ It DID disappear and there's a free shipping offer that wasn't there before, but it expires today
> 
> I'm really pissed right now... I misread the confirmation page before... Taxes were almost $4. SHIPPING ALONE (for *3* tiny items) was freaking $12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Should I call and ask for free shipping, or should I just cancel the Macy's order and go to the MAC store on friday evening? How quickly do you guys think it will sell out when it _actually_ hits stores?


 That shipping price is crazy.
I would call CS before canceling it, you can also call your counter and order from them so you don't have to go to Macys. I'm going there pretty early tomorrow to scout out and see if they are set up so i'll report back. I should have asked the worker when I was there today.


----------



## claireZk

^ Yeah, IDK what to do... My total was like ~$65.90 for $50 worth of stuff.  I didn't know what was going on with MAC. I just knew the Heatherette stuff was up on the site and it was saying it was unavailable, so I wasn't sure if it had already sold out.  Now that I know nobody _really_ has it I think I should just cancel the Macys order.  What I don't know is if I should place an order with MAC.com and use my free shipping code or if I should go to the MAC store in person friday


----------



## keodi

a bottle of quelques fleurs perfume..and a OPI colour from the india collection...


----------



## harlem_cutie

I went to my local MAC store mixer and got a freebie of one of the Heatherette lipsticks. I think I am going to pass on this collection though because I already own similar colors to most of what they have. My new vice is bath products. I think I cleared out a whole section of bath cream at Lush


----------



## claireZk

^ Which one did you get?  How does it look?  

Btw- Macys update. I contacted them and they gave me a USPS tracking number, so they _did _have it and it _did_ ship. They said they'll see what they can do about refunding my shipping


----------



## ~KT~

harlem_cutie said:


> I went to my local MAC store mixer and got a freebie of one of the Heatherette lipsticks. I think I am going to pass on this collection though because I already own similar colors to most of what they have. My new vice is bath products. I think I cleared out a whole section of bath cream at Lush



I'm worried about that too, thats why i'd rather see and swatch them myself instead of just buying them online.


----------



## Divyaangana

opps....never mind


----------



## MAGs

Replenished my Amazing Grace perfume  and bought yet another glossimer(Giggle)


----------



## candace117

I had a Chanel day! Got the new summer colors: nail polish in Flamingo, Glossimers in gazelle and seashell (repromotions) as well as another summer plum (ran out...and that was the first color I ever owned  so I will always have a soft spot for it!)


I also helped my SA sell some glossimers to a girl that normally only buys foundation, etc. She has never worn lip gloss! So we hooked her up and were trying all these colors on her, it was fun!!!


----------



## Laria

I am venturing into La Prairie 

Got the:

Advanced Marine Biology Cream

Cellular Luxe Lip Treatment (SPF 15)

Cellular Lip Renewal Concentrate


----------



## maggiesze1

Today, I just bought:

*YSL Lip Twins Lip Duo in Raspberry Violet*:












*Lip Fusion BlingFusion in Limited Edition Velvet*:


----------



## missisa07

*Chanel Purete Mat Shine Control Powder
*$42.50





*Mat Lumiere Long Lasting Foundation SPF 15
*$52.00
*





Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang
*$26.00





*MAC Pigment in Jardin Aires
*$19.50





*MAC Studio Fix Foundation Compact in NC30
*$25.00





*MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation SPF 15 in NC30
*$25.00


----------



## keodi

wow missisa97 love the chanel lipglosses!!


----------



## cocobella

Yesterday I bought the new Chanel Glossimer Gazelle, the Oasis eyeshadow quad & the Flamingo polish!


----------



## anneonimiss

I've been good and only bought a cheap nail polish recently.    I'm so proud of me.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

This is what I got 

 M.A.C 
+ Girls will be girls
              + Soda-Da 
              + Air

 OPI 
+ Bogota Blackberry
           + Plugged in Plum
           + Don't know..Beets me
           + Call my m-agent-a
           + cosomo - not - tonight honey

 Konad 
+ Special Nail Polish - green
              + special nail polish - red wine

 Olay Definity Deep Penetrating Foaming Moisturizer


----------



## cathymd

I bought:

MAC Pigment in Jardin Aires






MAC Heatherette Lipglass in Sock Hop






Bobbi Brown  Gel Liner in Sepia


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> I'm so proud of me.


I'm proud of you too!  I ordered 2 lipsticks today *runs and hides*


----------



## anneonimiss

Claaaiiiire!  



Just kiddin'.


----------



## claireZk

^


----------



## miss gucci

so...
Mac vanilla pigment




mac swiss chocolate




Mac humid eyeshadow



mac bronze eyeshadow
(i can't find the picture:shame

mac brush nr 187
(duo fibre brush)





and Mac brush cleaner


----------



## Jinsun

Dior Flower Blossom


----------



## claireZk

^ Ohhh how do you like that?  It's so beautiful IRL


----------



## cathymd

Jinsun said:


> Dior Flower Blossom


 
So pretty!! How does it look on?


----------



## Aurelia

MAC Heatherette haul! I got

Alpha girl beauty powder (my first bp, I'm really liking it)
Lollipop Loving lipstick
Starlet kiss and sock hop lipglass


----------



## cathymd

Aurelia said:


> MAC Heatherette haul! I got
> 
> Alpha girl beauty powder (my first bp, I'm really liking it)
> Lollipop Loving lipstick
> Starlet kiss and sock hop lipglass


 

Isn't Alpha girl great?  I love the combo of Alpha girl with lollipop loving and sock hop on top. It just makes you look so pretty! I spent way too much money on the Heatherette collection


----------



## lcterp

Sonia Kashuk Bare Minimum Pressed Powder Bronzer - Golden 48

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Bianca

Bare Escentuals Eyeshadow in Peach Puff and Bordeaux


----------



## Aurelia

cathymd said:


> Isn't Alpha girl great? I love the combo of Alpha girl with lollipop loving and sock hop on top. It just makes you look so pretty! I spent way too much money on the Heatherette collection


 
That's the exact m/u combo I have on right now lol!  I spent too much as well, I'm even thinking of going back and buying backups.  Somebody stop me


----------



## fashingrl

I just ordered from Sephora.com Urban Decay Primer Potion and DuWop's reverse eyeliner......  of course there were a lot more goodies, but I held back...today anyway!  Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Jinsun

cathymd said:


> So pretty!! How does it look on?


 
It is so pretty.  It's so pretty that I don't even want to use it.  I was telling my BFF that I wanted to get another one to use and have one to keep.  Crazy huh?


----------



## jc2239

MAC Heatherette lipstick in Lollipop Loving


----------



## Jinsun

I also bought Chanel Precision Systeme Eclat La Mousse face wash.  I love love love it.  Bought 2: one for my place and whenever I sleep over my fiance's.  He uses it too.  Doesn' leave you dry!!


----------



## cathymd

Jinsun said:


> It is so pretty. It's so pretty that I don't even want to use it. I was telling my BFF that I wanted to get another one to use and have one to keep. Crazy huh?


 
Nope, not at all


----------



## Charlie

Two bottles of OPI nail polish, a bottle of OPI fast dry coat and OPI natural nail strengthener


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i went to look at mac heatherette, and as much as i love the packaging and concept, none of the colors are for me 

but, i DID get new ysl spring stuff! 

the lighter gloss and darker lipstick (am blanking on the names)

and i want to get the new chanel polish in "antilope" and a glossimer or two, as well as a liquid e/s in 80 and e/s single in sahara. i gotta go back!


----------



## candace117

Chanel glossimers in Gazelle, Seashell and Summer Plum, le vernis in Flamingo...


----------



## prettypnay

Skin Bleaching cream from Ebay. Trying to even out my skin tone. Its been working. Bought it from www.stores.ebay.com/skinwhiteningessentials

Loofah from CVS.  Exfoliate! Exfoliate!! Trying to prep my skin for summer!!!


----------



## noon

I bought a bunch of stuff yesterday:

Stila Kajal eyeliner in Onyx
YSL eye and lip intensive anti wrinkle care
YSL touche eclat
YSL false effect mascara
YSL touche brillance lip gloss in #7
YSL lipstick in mousoon pink
YSL lip liner in #17
YSL blush in pink delight
Nars turkish delight lipgloss
Kiehls #1 lipbalm


----------



## fashingrl

I um have been a little crazy this weekend and have done WAY tooooo much online shopping.  I bought online at Sephora yesterday....see earlier post and today went to Nordstrom.com and bought a bunch of MAC stuff - mostly Heatherette.  The shadow trio in pink 2 lollipop loving lipsticks, 2 pigments and a lipglass - eekssssss - we won't even talk about this weekends purse purchases.:banned:


----------



## tokyogirl

Divyaangana said:


> I just went on a rather large MAC shopping spree the last couple of days. So far:
> 
> MAC Eye Shadows in:
> Parrot
> Ochre Style
> Charred
> Sushi Flower
> Samoa Silk
> Gorgeous Gold
> Swiss Chocolate
> Dark Edge
> Modest Tone
> Rich Flesh
> Silversmith
> Nanogold
> Earthly Riches
> Remotely Grey
> 
> Fafi Eyes 1
> Fafi Eyes 2
> Slimshine Lipstick in Urgent!
> Fafi Lipgloss in Squeeze It
> Fluidline in Dipdown
> Fafi Special Edition Blush Brush
> Fafi Small Makeup bag
> 
> Yeah, so I've been bad!


 
WOWOW


----------



## nviedprincess

Cleanser from Origins... today I'm going to buy epsom salts and a new blue mascara


----------



## .::Charisma::.

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer

 OPI
+ Lincoln Park At Midnight
+ Stars in my eyes
+ Ink
+ Ruble for your thoughts
+ Toe separators

 M.A.C Fafi Utterly Frivolous

 Guerlain Terracotta Sheer Bronzing Blush


----------



## miss gucci

i bought today:
Diorshow mascara blue


----------



## miss gucci

and
*Christian Dior 
 Plasticity Body Beautifying Micro Peel 4x20ml *
Combines peeling action of a gentle foam cream with pearl-grey glove 
Helps remove skin dead cells & promotes surface cell renewal 
Visibly reduces appearance of orange peel 
Offers anti-cellulite preparatory benefit 
Preps skin for better penetration of refining ingredients 
Optimizes effectiveness of Plasticity anti-cellulite gel


----------



## claireZk

I just ordered some Everyday Minerals foundation.  I had a sample color that I never tried until now and I realized that the color is really good.  I keep saying I'm never going back to mineral makeup, but I _always _do!! 

Tomorrow I need to restock my conditioner, body wash, deodorant and nail polish remover.  I'll probably go to Walmart, which means I'll bring home some cheapo makeup too ...


----------



## elizat

^ too funny- I ordered some EM today too. My stupid Avon order still did NOT come and I am going to cancel it. I ordered from a friend of a co-worker to give her business and she still has not delivered it to the office or even contacted me. 

Anyway, I ordered the Everything Kit from Everyday Minerals and the sample kit, as well as using the code for the two free things. It seems like a ton of makeup for $50. My mom also ordered the Custom Kit b/c she wanted to try it and was out of foundation.


----------



## jc2239

i just ordered a ton of lumiere eyeshadow and blush samples to test out.  i lvoe the EM blushes but haven't really tried any mineral shadows and lumiere had a great color seleciton.


----------



## claireZk

^ I've used their foundation and eyeshadow, and I really like Lumiere (better than the all other mmu companies I've tried actually)! I just had issues getting the stuff to stay on more than a couple hours.  Now that I've found some good primers, maybe I'll give it another go!


----------



## ichelle

today walgreens has a bogo sale on maybelline and l'oreal so i invested in some HIP cream shadow paints in Lofty and Secretive (supposed to rival MAC paints right down to the packaging) and Maybelline Dream Mousse shadow pots in Vanilla Veil and Ivory Illusion (also supposedly work well as shadow base). i'll test them out this week and report back!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ I've used their foundation and eyeshadow, and I really like Lumiere (better than the all other mmu companies I've tried actually)! I just had issues getting the stuff to stay on more than a couple hours. Now that I've found some good primers, maybe I'll give it another go!



good to hear!  i'd never really heard of them, but they have such a beautiful color selection.  i'm hoping that i like at least a few of the colors i've chosen, although they're all pretty similar.

Eyeshadows:


















Blush:


----------



## claireZk

^ Is that last shadow called Wicked?  I think I have that one!


----------



## jc2239

^^ yes it is .  that's the one that i really wasn't sure about, since it's not the type of color i usually use at all.  actually the only reason i got it is because i'm going to see wicked (the musical) in may and so i thought it'd be cute if i wore an eyeshadow named wicked to see the show :shame:.


----------



## betseylover

i got two lipsticks from the heatherette for mac collection.
hollywood nights and lollipop lovin, i got them as part of their b2m program! yay for b2m


----------



## fashingrl

I stopped at Ulta on the way home, I needed a new Chi straightener, so bought the Turbo on this time.  I also got Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume, a new make-up train case, smashbox foundation primer, and a Bare Minerals set..... I have been wanting to try Bare Minerals...so should start a thread to see what others think.....


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Chanel Antilope and Pink Satin nail polishes


----------



## .::Charisma::.

* YSL Touche Eclat






 Diorshow and Diorshow Unlimited - I'll try putting them together





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 No7 Protect & Perfect Beauty Serum



*


----------



## Corrinne

This weekend i picked up a new Chanel eyeshadow quad





and my first chanel lipstick in Santa Barbara


----------



## claireZk

Today I bought:

Dove cream oil body wash
Aussie 3-minute miracle conditioner
baby shampoo 
Scope mouth wash and a new toothbrush lol
foam wedges
epsom salts
Secret deodorant
Nair
Schick intuition refills
hair barrettes
Revlon eyelash curler
Nivea cream


----------



## Divyaangana

Neutrogena Eye Makeup Remover (I'm still on the hunt for a really good one....)
Nair Wax Strips (My eyebrows are SOO out of control right now....)


----------



## tiny dancer

Divyaangana said:


> Neutrogena Eye Makeup Remover (I'm still on the hunt for a really good one....)
> Nair Wax Strips (My eyebrows are SOO out of control right now....)


 
I swear by my Mary Kay eyemakeup remover!! anything and everything is wiped away in a second and it leaves skin soft with no greasy residue - meaning, you could wipe away your old office makeup and reapply eyemake up for a date just 5 minutes after using it!


----------



## Divyaangana

April_Skye said:


> I swear by my Mary Kay eyemakeup remover!! anything and everything is wiped away in a second and it leaves skin soft with no greasy residue - meaning, you could wipe away your old office makeup and reapply eyemake up for a date just 5 minutes after using it!



You know, you are like the 20th person to recommend Mary Kay to me. Which really sucks because I can't use it! I tried it once, and it caused a reaction so bad that my eyes were practically swelled shut. Waaah! It was not a fun experience. But after that, I've been very picky about makeup removers, because I'm so afraid of it happening again!


----------



## claireZk

I just bought Mario Badescu Drying Lotion (AGAIN).  I dropped my brand new bottle on the floor tonight and broke it, so I had to order another one


----------



## tiny dancer

Divyaangana said:


> You know, you are like the 20th person to recommend Mary Kay to me. Which really sucks because I can't use it! I tried it once, and it caused a reaction so bad that my eyes were practically swelled shut. Waaah! It was not a fun experience. But after that, I've been very picky about makeup removers, because I'm so afraid of it happening again!


 
Oh thats terrible! You poor thing!  My mum has sensitive skin aswell so she has alot of trouble with Avon products - they make her skin puffy and sore aswell. Almay bought out a little container filled with little pads that were already pre-soaked in eyemakeup remover. Your makeup will slide straight off! They were very good also but dont even TRY to reapply makeup afterwards! 





Ive also tried Loreal Gentle Eye Makeup Remover and it was terrible! Stay away. i found I had to rub and grind to get the most simple eyeshadow to come off, leaving the area red and tender!




"Hello, Im a terrible product! Dont buy me!"


----------



## MissTiss

Divyaangana said:


> Neutrogena Eye Makeup Remover (I'm still on the hunt for a really good one....)
> Nair Wax Strips (My eyebrows are SOO out of control right now....)


 

Try Baby Shampoo.  No residue, no tears.  Easy!


----------



## GlamDiva

I bought:
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Fragrance
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Luminious Body Lotion
Lancome Eyebrow pencil
Lancome Juicy Tube in Tokyo Plum Blossom


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

miss gucci said:


> and
> *Christian Dior *
> *Plasticity Body Beautifying Micro Peel 4x20ml *
> Combines peeling action of a gentle foam cream with pearl-grey glove
> Helps remove skin dead cells & promotes surface cell renewal
> Visibly reduces appearance of orange peel
> Offers anti-cellulite preparatory benefit
> Preps skin for better penetration of refining ingredients
> Optimizes effectiveness of Plasticity anti-cellulite gel


 
Did the Micro Peel work for you?


----------



## Divyaangana

MissTiss said:


> Try Baby Shampoo.  No residue, no tears.  Easy!



Ohh, that's something I hadn't thought of. I'm going to have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## claireZk

I just picked up a bunch of cheap makeup for spring 

-Almay Intense i-color mascara in Purple Amethyst
-Rimmel lipstick in Airy Fairy
-Urban Decay liquid liners in Roach and Smog
-UD Eye Sheens in Big Ticket and Platinum
-Amuse Eye shimmer in Pink Berry
-LA Colors shimmering loose shadow in Melon Sorbet
-Splash Shimmer in French Vanilla
-NYX flat top brush (dupe of MAC 187)


----------



## truegem

Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion-- I pray that this stuff works.  They also sent a bunch of samples!!!


----------



## urbngirl

Laura Mercier lip glace in bonbon


----------



## southpaw

Went by Ulta and they had Opi polishes by 1 get 1 half off ..
don't laugh I bought an unusual mix of colors .. not sure what I was thinking 
Opi:
Go On Green!
Purple with a Purpose
Princesses Rule!
Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## jc2239

^^ i love the colors!  i think you were feeling an early onset of spring fever .

these aren't really beauty products, but i bought these MUJI clear bottles from the moma store today to put my tinted moisturizer and other products in for when i travel .


----------



## cathymd

urbngirl said:


> View attachment 393098
> 
> Laura Mercier lip glace in bonbon


 

That color is very pretty! I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## tiny dancer

claireZk said:


> I just picked up a bunch of cheap makeup for spring
> 
> -Almay Intense i-color mascara in Purple Amethyst
> -Rimmel lipstick in Airy Fairy
> -Urban Decay liquid liners in Roach and Smog
> -UD Eye Sheens in Big Ticket and Platinum
> -Amuse Eye shimmer in Pink Berry
> -LA Colors shimmering loose shadow in Melon Sorbet
> -Splash Shimmer in French Vanilla
> -NYX flat top brush (dupe of MAC 187)


 
Hey Claire, Colored mascaras! What do you think of them? I noticed you bought a purple one. Do you find they make that much of a difference and are worth the money? Ive contemplated buying a turquoise mascara to use on my bottom lashes (teamed with turquoise liner on the bottom rim) but ive always been a bit scared that I might look like a drag queen ush: any advice???


----------



## Purses

Not too long ago, I bought Chanel foundation, but this week, I bought Laura Mercier oil-free foundation and I really love it!  I think it is waaay better then Chanel.


----------



## claireZk

April_Skye said:


> Hey Claire, Colored mascaras! What do you think of them? I noticed you bought a purple one. Do you find they make that much of a difference and are worth the money? Ive contemplated buying a turquoise mascara to use on my bottom lashes (teamed with turquoise liner on the bottom rim) but ive always been a bit scared that I might look like a drag queen ush: any advice???


I haven't worn colored mascara for a long time, but I have spring fever so I'm craving color 

I've never used expensive ones; only cheapo ones and I usually just put on my regular black mascara and then just swipe this on as a topcoat.. If done well, it's actually not that noticeable.  I found some pics that show what I'm talking about...

purple 





green





blue





burgundy 
*she is actually wearing fox fur lashes in this pic (I know, eeew), but you can get the same look with mascara.  I used to do it all the time and it looks really pretty*


----------



## ~KT~

I got mineralize skinfinish natural in light





Studio fix powder foundation NW20.

I really like them both, I'm not big into wearing liquid foundation and this is more portable then mineral foundations plus it gives great coverage.




I also got the heatherette blush in Alpha girl

I also got bonus beat lipglass and Fleshpot listick though i'm not crazy for fleshpot.

I also got some NYX eyeshadows, I forgot how awesome they are.


----------



## tiny dancer

^^^ Hey that looks cool, thanks for the pics too Claire!
Okay so you put your regular mascara on, let it dry, and then swipe the coloured mascara over the tips??
I remember reading my Kevyn Aucoin books - he uses them quite often to make the eyeshadow/liner 'pop' - especially on that cool photo of Kate Moss wearing green/aqua shadow. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## claireZk

^ When I did burgundy, I just put it on the tips.  When I did purple, I used to put it on my whole (upper) lashes.  I'm not really careful about letting mascara dry between coats-- I always just pile it on  lol


----------



## tiny dancer

Hmm well im going to buy a turquoise one next time im out and ill try it both ways (on the tips of my top lashes, and on the bottom lashes teamed with turquoise liner on the bottom rims)


----------



## elizat

I ordered (and received already) the Everyday Minerals "I can't Believe it Kit" and the free sample kit, as well as two free items on a promo. I used it last night to play a bit and today and I like it so far! As the day goes on, we'll see if the foundation stays nice or not. I just need to learn how to apply the stuff well now!


----------



## cathymd

claireZk said:


> ^ When I did burgundy, I just put it on the tips. When I did purple, I used to put it on my whole (upper) lashes. I'm not really careful about letting mascara dry between coats-- I always just pile it on  lol


 
Oh I love burgundy/purple mascara! It really makes green or hazel eyes pop. Plus, I remember reading a while back that Madonna loves it and it's her trick to emphasizing her eyes...


----------



## claireZk

elizat said:


> I ordered (and received already) the Everyday Minerals "I can't Believe it Kit" and the free sample kit, as well as two free items on a promo. I used it last night to play a bit and today and I like it so far! As the day goes on, we'll see if the foundation stays nice or not. I just need to learn how to apply the stuff well now!


When I tried EM foundation the first time it wouldn't stay on more than 1-2 hourse, and my skin isn't even oily.  But, when I tried it this time I used a primer underneath and that did the trick 

I ordered mine the same day as yours, so maybe I'll also get mine today!  I'm so excited now!


----------



## nviedprincess

What colored mascara brands do you guys use?


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Blush Brush 
Ojon Revitalizing Mist
DiorKiss lipgloss
Makeup Forever concealer


----------



## ~KT~

elizat said:


> I ordered (and received already) the Everyday Minerals "I can't Believe it Kit" and the free sample kit, as well as two free items on a promo. I used it last night to play a bit and today and I like it so far! As the day goes on, we'll see if the foundation stays nice or not. I just need to learn how to apply the stuff well now!



I really love their stuff, I have been using their foundation and concealer off and on for over a year now and it's great. The buki brush that came with my set was really good quality also.


----------



## claireZk

nviedprincess said:


> What colored mascara brands do you guys use?



Just any old cheap brands... I think the ones I used to use were Caboodles brand from Walmart or Target, but the one I just ordered is Almay.  Max Factor has some new dual-ended ones that look cool too.  It's not something that I'd ever spend big bucks on because I don't use it often, but that's just me...


----------



## elizat

claireZk said:


> When I tried EM foundation the first time it wouldn't stay on more than 1-2 hourse, and my skin isn't even oily.  But, when I tried it this time I used a primer underneath and that did the trick
> 
> I ordered mine the same day as yours, so maybe I'll also get mine today!  I'm so excited now!



I've never used primer, but I have a visible pore issue. Anybody have a preference b/t these two primers: Laura Mercier or Tarte Clean Slate? Those two seem like good candidates. My skin is oily in the t-zone and my nose and area on cheeks next to nose have large pores (yuck!). I looked up reviews on Makeup Alley and Tarte got really good feedback. I searched here too and nobody seems to have used it? Or any others? I see a lot use Smashbox, but some ppl say that made them break out too, which is a concern...


----------



## claireZk

^  I haven't used either of those, but between those two I'd go with Laura Mercier...  I use Ultima II and I really like it.  I don't think it's oil free, although it does have a tiny bit of salicylic acid in it, which is good if you tend to break out.  I tried Smashbox and I hated it with a passion, but a lot of oily/ combo girls love it ...


----------



## elizat

^ I should probably go to Sephora and check them out, but the Sephora by me is at the mall and I HATE the mall b/c it is so busy (like 30 minutes to leave the parking area). Maybe I'll just break down and go and check out the products...It would be easier for returns too.


----------



## Daydrmer

I brought two MAC eyeshadows, Da Bling and Swish, and a shadestick in Lucky Jade


----------



## listrikmu

I bought these yesterday evening...felt like some spending after werk...ekekeke

MAC #187 brush
MAC Beauty Powder blush in 'Eversun' - I love love love this color, its brown based pinkish... I'm an NC30 and it acts as the perfect neutral blush for me. I can even use it as a bronzer. & the texture is TDF since its sposedly finely milled than the MAC normal blusher.
MAC Blot Loose powder in Medium. - I love the texture of this powder. I use a face brush to apply this on my face and neck and for the eye area I use the #187 brush for a fine veil.

Oklah tt's all.  Thinking of doing some damage during lunch later...ekekek..maybe find a better face brush and eyeliner/kohl.


----------



## listrikmu

In case anyone's interested;
#187 Brush- SGD82
MAC Beauty Powder blush- SGD34
MAC Blot Loose Powder- SGD33


----------



## listrikmu

Back frm lunch and grabbed a MAC powerpoint eye pencil in 'Buried Treasure' (SGD27)... heheheh.  Didn't get a chance to look for a powder/face brush though....


----------



## cristalena56

is it everyday minerals that are bing sold at target? my recent purchase has been nars habanera eye shadow duo and the sally henson manicure pen.

or is it bare escentuals?


----------



## elizat

^ It is Bare Minerals/Escentuals. I saw it at Target the other day. It looks expensive for what you get. I wonder if getting a kit elsewhere would be cheaper?


----------



## ~KT~

elizat said:


> ^ It is Bare Minerals/Escentuals. I saw it at Target the other day. It looks expensive for what you get. I wonder if getting a kit elsewhere would be cheaper?



I don't think it will be cheaper but if you buy at the boutique they give you a stamp card for every ten dollars you purchase. When you fill it up you get ten dollars off your next purchase.


----------



## Divyaangana

I think you should be careful with buying that stuff at Target. I was reading an article just a little while ago about how Target isn't supposed to be carrying Bare Essentials, and now they are in the middle of a law suit concerning it. Kinda like how they did with the COACH bags at Target last year.


----------



## cristalena56

i went to sephora today for foundation and they tried to sell me skin care, funny thing is the sample i got today was for what they were trying to sell me. i wanted to try the peaches and cream tarte foundation but they didnt have it but i can get it from the website. I got clinique perfectly real make up, stila concealer, a cargo shadow in windsor(but taking it back sincei spent so much money  along with a sephora concealer i bought tha doesnt conceal anything ), and caudalie cleansing water


----------



## cristalena56

Divyaangana said:


> I think you should be careful with buying that stuff at Target. I was reading an article just a little while ago about how Target isn't supposed to be carrying Bare Essentials, and now they are in the middle of a law suit concerning it. Kinda like how they did with the COACH bags at Target last year.


 there was coach bags there?


----------



## omgblonde

This week alone I have purchased.. 
Nars - Orgasm blusher
Dior - Diorshow Blackout mascara
Lancome - Liner Design eyeliner
Soap & Glory - Flake Away body scrub and Trick & Treatment under eye concealor
Dermalogica - Daily Microfoliant
Bumble & Bumble - Cool Blonde shampoo & conditioner
Kerastase - Ciment Anti-usure, Bain De Force and Forcintense
St Tropez Everyday self tanner
and some electric exfoliating/massaging kit you can put lotion in! 

I think I went a little bit spend happy, LOL.


----------



## maggiesze1

I just bought:

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss Collection:








Chantecaille Lip Gloss in Campari:


----------



## claireZk

I got some cheap eyeshadow palettes today.  I had seen them on Cherry Culture for $4, but they were only $2 at the mall!  They're some no-name brand (LA Colors ), but they have a decent amount of pigment, lots of shimmer and the colors are nice!...













I also went to MAC and bought pigment in Naked and Fafi gloss in Sugar Trance.  I mostly just bought the lipglass, because I was amazed they still had it!  It's a really pretty color though.... They say it's an opalescent pink on their website, but it comes out nude on me


----------



## Divyaangana

cristalena56 said:


> there was coach bags there?



Yep, sometime last year, COACH bags started showing up at some Target stores, and then it came out that the bags were being bought illegally and weren't ever supposed to be in Targets in the first place. COACH filled a big lawsuit over it and won and got all the bags pulled out. I think this was also what started the whole Target getting a lot of their products on the black market and started to raise a lot of questions. 

There was a huge thread about it in the COACH forum if you care to read more about. All you need to do is search for it.


----------



## cocobella

Today I bought Chanel Glossimer in Paillettes & the new Antilope polish.  I also bought Pink Satin for my sis!


----------



## misskt

MAC Zoom Lash in Zoomblack





MAC Liquid Last in Powerplum (colour shown is not Poweplum....it wouldn't work for some reason)





Photos courtesy of maccosmetics.com


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cocobella said:


> Today I bought Chanel Glossimer in Paillettes & the new Antilope polish.  I also bought Pink Satin for my sis!




you reminded me that i need to get those two things!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chanel's glossimer in glaze......

Chanel's natural foundation spf 12, Ivory soemthing (.8)

Crabtree and Evelyn goat milk soap and body lotion......the most decadent scent (but dries to no scent after a while)  and feel ever!!!!!

and about 12 cheap maybeline cool shadow sticks for eyes...loves them to bits!!!!! Cant stop buying them all...lol....


----------



## daniellelupo

just got:

Fake Bake Sunless Tanner
Joico ICE Blaster Hairspray
It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In
YSL Faux Cils
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack


----------



## elizat

Yesterday I bought-

Ulta brand foundation primer
Crabtree and Evelyn Jilt perfume


----------



## fashingrl

Today I bought:

OPI's original Nail Envy
Smashbox's Double Take Color kit - cool box kit with shadows, liners and gloss and a GWP
Urban Decay Eyebrow Primer Potion - can't wait for the one I have on order!
Make-Up Brush Cleaner 
Bare Minerals - Concealer and tinted mineral veil


----------



## miss gucci

i just bought mac brush cleaner..
few nail polishes,...i'm going shopping tommorow so....
i can't wait,..


----------



## listrikmu

made a trip to the Sasa shop during lunch today and bought some random beauty 'equipments'

- Sasa brand Powder Brush (#F02) goat hair, SGD13.15
- Jap brand (Kyusha) mini pwder puff, SGD2.05
- Jap brand bath sponge, SGD0.95


----------



## perlefine

Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## sunnypoo

nexxus aloxxi polymedic emergency reconstructor 
aveda rosemary mint conditioner
l'oreal HIP pigment in copper


----------



## SimplyElegant

MAC Alpha girl beauty powder
MAC melrose mood lipstick
Rimmel fix and perfect primer
CoverFx powder foundation


----------



## claireZk

I bought _more _UD vintage liquid liners.  I LOVE these things! :shame:













And I finally got the Pop smokey eye palette! I have looked at this thing countless times and never bought it...


----------



## PrincessMe

*This Week At MAc I bought*:

Jardin Aires Pigment
Pink Bronze Pigment
Indianwood PP
Rollickin PP
Pallete
Pink Venus e/s
print e/s
gesso e/s
aqua e/s
aquadeseack e/s
Studiotech Foundation
e/s creme base
MicroScrub

*At Neiman Marcus:*
La Mer Fluid Tint (Anyone who wants glow NEEds this!!)
La Mer foundation
La Mer Eye Concentrate Cream

Im sure i bought more i just cant remember right now


----------



## fashingrl

perlefine - I love BB's Bath.  Ok, I need a serious intervention.....after yesterday's adventure, I went back today for more.  I bought

BareMinerals Flawless Face Case and Fairly Light Foundation
At the MAC Counter I got the following:

Fifa Make-up Case
Smudge Brush (#219)
Heatherette Lipstick in Hollywood Nights
Heatherette Lipstick in Lollipop Loving (already have but got another)
Fifa turquoise eye primer
Knight Devine eye shadow
Dazzlelight eye shadow
Pink Freeze eye shadow
Electra eye shadow
Soba eye shadow
Steamy eye shadow
Plumage eye shadow
Someone STOP me!!!


----------



## GlamDiva

-Clarins Self Tanning Instant Gel
-Clarins Multi Active Day Cream for Dry Skin


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> I bought _more _UD vintage liquid liners.  I LOVE these things! :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally got the Pop smokey eye palette! I have looked at this thing countless times and never bought it...



I've been eyeing that Pop palette for a while. Everytime I check out Sephora, I look at it and play the 'put it in the cart, take it out of the cart' game. Maybe one day soon I will just bite the bullet and get it.


----------



## claireZk

^ PM'd you 

I'll review it when I get it!  I actually wanted the brown one more, but this one was on sale and I already have all the colors in the brown one anyway.  I have a feeling I'll end up using the dark colors with my TF liquifeye liner and the light colors for highlight...


----------



## Pursefreak25

Rimmel Lash Maxx Mascara. I love it
Lancome L'Extreme Mascara


----------



## miss gucci

i just finish my mac rice paper shadow..so it was time buy a new one..
mac brush cleaner
Diorshow(brown)
few dior eyeshadows


----------



## fashingrl

I got Bobbi Brown's Beach perfume, a Bobbi Brown Smudge brush and a MAC brush #212....but the best news is I got a belated b-day present from a friend....$50.00 to Sephora!  Woo Hoo!!!!!!


----------



## alogram

Divyaangana said:


> I've been eyeing that Pop palette for a while. Everytime I check out Sephora, I look at it and play the 'put it in the cart, take it out of the cart' game. Maybe one day soon I will just bite the bullet and get it.





Hi. 

I am new here,but just wanted to tell you both that I have this AND  IT.

The colors are great!


----------



## claireZk

alogram said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am new here,but just wanted to tell you both that I have this AND  IT.
> 
> The colors are great!


Awww thanks for letting us know! 

I'm so excited to try it!!!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Just picked up Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion at Sephora today. I've been needing a good primer for so long, and after reading all the great reviews on tPF, I just had to get it.


----------



## peach.

My first time trying out false eyelashes! The MA put them on me in like...3 minutes. These ones look pretty natural! I love them! I can't quite put them on myself yet, though. I gotta practice.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Today at Sephora: Cargo Lip Gloss in Geneva. I read about it and wanted to try it!


----------



## PrincessMe

today i bought kevin aucouin sensual skin enhancer thanks to jc's rave review!! i also bought mac makeup sponges 
i have to remember to buy those mac falsies, peach.. they look so nice !


----------



## peach.

PrincessMe said:


> today i bought kevin aucouin sensual skin enhancer thanks to jc's rave review!! i also bought mac makeup sponges
> i have to remember to buy those mac falsies, peach.. they look so nice !



Thanks! They look awesome once they're on, but I can't put them on! I struggled with them for 10 minutes this morning before I had to give up and be out the door. It seems you're on quite a MAC roll lately!


----------



## cristalena56

i just bought 3 sephora eyeliners.... flashy black and green-the flashy waterproof eyeliner, and a slim eyeliner pencil in green...


----------



## PrincessMe

peach. said:


> It seems you're on quite a MAC roll lately!


 I just got my pro card so im going buck wild


----------



## peach.

PrincessMe said:


> I just got my pro card so im going buck wild



Oh WOW! Are you an MA?


----------



## Divyaangana

alogram said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am new here,but just wanted to tell you both that I have this AND  IT.
> 
> The colors are great!



YAY!

I'm so anxious for it to get here so that I can start playing with it!


----------



## missisa07

GHD MKIV, Limited Edition Hot Pink!


----------



## elemente

I just got BB long lasting cream e/s and it is great as e/s base. 
Am waiting for my friend to pass me the Becca Sateen palette she helped me score at Singapore T3 (yes!). Hope she can manage to find the Duwop grey palette at Sephora in NY too. 
And waiting for my GA Lasting Silk UV foundation refill from HK.

Pending.... pending...


----------



## tokyogirl

Went crazy -- 

1.  Shiseido Elixir -- toner
2.  Shiseido Elixir -- oil based cleanser
3.  SKII -- base lucent (under foundation)
4.  Haku -- whitening lotion 
5.  Inoui -- liquid eye liner (haven't used one of these in a while)
6.  Shiseido -- pore minimizer
7. Maquillage (Shiseido brand, I think) -- shimmery double color eye shadow


----------



## _so_what?

missisa07 said:


> GHD MKIV, Limited Edition Hot Pink!


 
Hello missisa07! How does it work? Does it respect hair?


----------



## ellacoach

Ojon Thickening Shampoo
Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche
Chanel glossimer in paillettes
Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in beige


----------



## Divyaangana

missisa07 said:


> GHD MKIV, Limited Edition Hot Pink!



I have that iron!!! It's amazing and I hope you just love it!


----------



## PrincessMe

peach. said:


> Oh WOW! Are you an MA?


no but i act & model so I get a 30% discount with the card!!


----------



## fashingrl

MAC Falsies #7
MAC Paint Pot in base


----------



## Daydrmer

MAC 228 mini shader brush
MAC Minted Eye Kohl


----------



## kmh1190

My best friend and her husband were recently vacationing in Hawaii.  I sent them with a mission to Ala Moana Shopping Center's Sephora to bring me back (3) ID Bare Mineral foundations, Natural 4.0.  Bare Minerals has a color line for Asian skin tones that is only sold in Hawaii and Japan.  I discovered this line when I was in Hawaii 2 years ago and have had difficulty in obtaining more since it is not sold here on the mainland.


----------



## missjenny2679

kmh1190 said:


> My best friend and her husband were recently vacationing in Hawaii. I sent them with a mission to Ala Moana Shopping Center's Sephora to bring me back (3) ID Bare Mineral foundations, Natural 4.0. Bare Minerals has a color line for Asian skin tones that is only sold in Hawaii and Japan. I discovered this line when I was in Hawaii 2 years ago and have had difficulty in obtaining more since it is not sold here on the mainland.


 
That sucks that you can't buy that here....I wonder why they don't sell it here?? Have you thought about calling the company and asking why?


----------



## kmh1190

That sucks that you can't buy that here....I wonder why they don't sell it here?? Have you thought about calling the company and asking why?[/quote]

I actually contacted both Sephora and Bare Minerals about this.  Apparently they don't see it having much of a demand here and apologized that I could only get it in Hawaii and Japan (can't even buy it online). I think it would be great, especially here in California.  I used to get frustrated with make up because the sales associates at Sephora and Ulta used to match me with really dark foundations.  My skin tone is considered medium but because of my yellow undertones they would just keep going darker and darker.  I actually bought a foundation meant for an african-american which I ended up giving to my friend.  I don't think a lot of people know about the "Natural" shades.  I came upon it as a fluke-I happened to be in Hawaii and I needed a foundation because I had given my foundation to my friend.


----------



## missisa07

_so_what? said:


> Hello missisa07! How does it work? Does it respect hair?


Hi!  I haven't gotten it yet.  I ordered it online last night and it shipped out today.  I'll be getting it on Tuesday, exactly, so I'll most certainly post a review somewhere about it.


----------



## claireZk

I was good all week, but today I bought a few more colored mascaras.  I need them to go with my new UD liners and pop smokey palette 

I got Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara in Black Brown, MF Lash Perfection Mascara in Deep Blue and Almay Intense I-Color Mascara in Emerald Green.


----------



## PrincessMe

i just bought the "its a 10 leave in conditioner"  im such a beauty junkie..im itching to go hit up MAC rite now..good thing its sunday and they're closed..u know what that means...24 hr CVS!!!lol


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Chanel pink and blue satin nail polishes
Chanel Glossimer in sunset gold, Sesame, Imaginaire
Bobbie Brown Nude lip and eye palette
BB Nude, sandy beige lip glosses
Mac: Sinnamon,Plush me pink, Love nectar, Beaux

I'm set for summer


----------



## fashingrl

OPI Polish in Russian Navy
Too Faced Lash Injection (black)


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Teint Innocence Compact 
Chanel Natural Finish Pressed Powder
Chanel #16 Foundation Brush


----------



## miss gucci

i'm going make some make up shopping tommorow..i can't wait...


----------



## Redorfe

Aveeno sunscreen


----------



## minz

Chanel Azur & Blue Satin nail polish after visiting 3 Chanel counters


----------



## tiny dancer

claireZk said:


> I was good all week, but today I bought a few more colored mascaras. I need them to go with my new UD liners and pop smokey palette
> 
> I got Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara in Black Brown, MF Lash Perfection Mascara in Deep Blue and Almay Intense I-Color Mascara in Emerald Green.


 
hey Claire, have you seen the new Max Factor dual-ended coloured mascaras that are out?? They look really cool!


----------



## cristalena56

i got opi nail polish in enchantress and some bonne belle loose powder bronzer(its cheap but i like it!)


----------



## candice19

In my quest to find an INSTANT eye depuffing cream/gel... I bought L'Occitane's Express Eye Treatment today.  The guy at Sephora said they use this in Hollywood, but looking at the box it's a daily treatment.  We'll see...

(Unless anyone else has another product to suggest??)


----------



## claireZk

April_Skye said:


> hey Claire, have you seen the new Max Factor dual-ended coloured mascaras that are out?? They look really cool!


I read a favorable review of the blue and pink one in a magazine, but I haven't tried it yet... When I bought these 3, I kept going back and forth between the 2000 Calorie in Black-brown and the dual ended one in brown and gold.  I'll probably try one of the dual ended ones next


----------



## jstreete

Claire, I was eyeing the 2000 Calorie mascara yesterday but I ended up with Almay Brown Topaz. Could you give a review? I'd like to know what you think about it. Thanks!


----------



## listrikmu

Nivea Sun High Protection Sun Lotion SPF30 PA++


----------



## PrincessMe

Hit up MAC again today 

Im so happy i got one of the Heatherette Beauty Powders
Alpha Girl
MAC pigment in Tan
MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
MAC Zoom Mascara
MAC cleansing oil

and a Milani e/s in sand


----------



## Souzie

Olay definity intense hydrating cream and OPI nail polish in 'don't be koi with me'


----------



## PrincessMe

^^love the OPI name!!


----------



## PrincessGina

I got a gift with purchase for the above. An eye colour palette, samples of Primordiale Recharge skin cream, eye cream and serum, mascara and a makeup bag. 











I also got a free sample from the lady on the Estee Lauder counter for XL Mascara. Never tried it before - gonna try it tomorrow morning for work.


----------



## Pursefreak25

PrincessGina- I love Lancomes Mascara its great.^


----------



## PrincessGina

^^ Yeah, I like Lancome mascaras too. I havent tried their eyeshadows though. 

I havent tried Estee Lauder mascaras so I am glad i got that free sample. I love freebies!


----------



## .::Charisma::.

*+ Elizabeth Arden Shimmer Powder
+  Elizabeth Arden Color Intrigue Lipstick Trio Set
+ LOreal Rouge Pulp Perfect Lips Set w/lip liner
+ Olay Age Defying Revitalizing Eye Gel
+ Guerlain Satin Make-Up  Wrap
+ Revlon Limited Edition fFench Manicure set
*


----------



## Souzie

PrincessMe said:


> ^^love the OPI name!!


 
Hehe...OPI has the weirdest names.  There's even one called 'who comes up with these names'


----------



## kippeydale

Oh Goodness...
Luckily...everything has been cheap!

Milani Colour Brilliance Eye Pencil-Aqua (Gorgeous!!!)
Revlon Eyelash Curler (I don't typically curl my lashes---so I thought I'd give it a shot---the quality has definitely gone down since I used my mom's from the 80's)
Maybelline Torquoise Sea eye shadow
MK and Ashley Black Sparkle Mascara
Baby Shampoo

Then, I ordered a ton of things from Avon:
Mini Glimmersticks:  Mystery Mauve and Perfect Plum
Colortrend Mini Liner in Neutral
Glazewear Minis: Darling Pink, Berry Cool, and Iced Pink
True Color Eyeshadow:  Spring Pink
Beyond Color Plumping Liner:  Plum Fairy
Daring Definition Mousse Mascara: Brown


----------



## kippeydale

Oh...and I forgot...I bought Almay's Moisturizing Eye Makeup Remover hoping it would be like bifacil...it's not.


----------



## claireZk

jstreete said:


> Claire, I was eyeing the 2000 Calorie mascara yesterday but I ended up with Almay Brown Topaz. Could you give a review? I'd like to know what you think about it. Thanks!


I've tried 2000 Calorie in the past, but I can't remember it.  I'll probably use it tomorrow, and I'll post a review after doing so


----------



## MissTiss

Had to get a different color foundation from bare minerals...the other was a bit too pink. 

Golden Medium -  
NEW SHADE - Golden tone for medium skin with imperfections





It looks really yellow, but it's nice on. No mask and skin looks flawless. 






Everyone swears by these, I had to try them. And how could I possible resist pink?


Also, 
MAC eye shadow in Arena and Expensive Pink. 
Blush in Mocha

and the INFAMOUS 187 brush. I hear it's good for the application of mineral make up as well.  We shall see


----------



## PrincessGina

Just wanted to review the Estee Lauder XL mascara sample that i got yesterday. 

I've had it on since 7.30am and its now 3pm and I have no flaking whatsoever under my eyes which is GREAT! The mascara is nice and wet but not thick and gloopy wet (iykwim) and goes on very nicely and easily. It definitely lengthens and seperates but it does not thicken so its not too dramatic. Its very nice for day wear but if i were going out in the evening and doing the smokey eye thing, i would want thickening and lengthening. 

All in all though, i am pleasently surprised and give it the thumbs up!


----------



## RockRollCowgrl

I bought these from MAC:

Eye shadow- Knight Divine and Satin Taupe
Mascara- Mascara X
Lipgelee- Moonstone 
Primer- Prep + Prime skin
Eye Cream- Fast Response eye cream
And some brushes- 150, 242, 266, and 316


----------



## candace117

So I went kind of psycho the last few days...
This weekend: 
Coach lip gloss in Hibiscus
MAC Heatherette lipglass in Style Minx (so fuchsia and so sexy)
Rosebud brand Brambleberry Rose lip balm
Philosophy brand Senorita Margarita hot salt scrub

Today I went on a Redken spree, the salon I was at had it buy one, get one half off!!!

Blonde Glam Pure Pearl color activating treatment
Color Extend total recharge
Extreme Anti-Snap
Smooth Down heat glide
Smooth Down butter treat (really pumped for this)
Smooth Down detangling cream


I don't have particularly frizzy or unruly hair, but since I am lifting my hair up a few levels in the next couple weeks, I want to make sure I am mega-moisturizing and protecting my hair!


----------



## lv-lover

Last week, I got a Lancome eyeshadow quad and some Clinique moisturizer.


----------



## ShkBass

last week's purchase that pretty much set me for the next month was the
Chloe perfume.


----------



## daphodill84

I went on a bit of a nail polish binge...

Bought a few OPI india collection (I'm India mood for love, Lunch at the Delhi, Black Cherry Chutney)
-Russia collection (Russian Navy, Vodka & Caviar, Midnight in Moscow, Siberian Nights) and Boris & Natasha
-A bunch of Hard Candy colours - frigid, sky, hick, girlie, icky, normal, and my FAVOURITE from Elementary school (wow... it's been a looong time since I first bought HC!) Haze.
-Chanel blue satin

I think... I just got really bored and I will be good for nail polish for the next little while.


----------



## kippeydale

And...I just got some more...

Clinique's Body Butter---presell for their upcoming free gift
Matrix Shade Memory Sparkling Blondes Restorative System
Lancome's Aquatique


----------



## tiny dancer

OMG *daphodill84*, your going to have the prettiest nails in town! Now.. you just have to decide which to wear first! hehehe oh the horror...
*candace117,* how exciting is the Heatherette range?! Its so adorable! Nice going on the salon gear too - their always a wise investment!
oohh now i just cnat wait to go shopping again!


----------



## candace117

^Oh it is precious, April! Fuchsia is such a fun color to wear, I'm going to stock up on that gloss...for sure!!!


----------



## daphodill84

April_Skye said:


> OMG *daphodill84*, your going to have the prettiest nails in town! Now.. you just have to decide which to wear first! hehehe oh the horror...
> *candace117,* how exciting is the Heatherette range?! Its so adorable! Nice going on the salon gear too - their always a wise investment!
> oohh now i just cnat wait to go shopping again!


 
I've been changing on a daily basis!! yesterday was black cherry chutney, today was blue satin, debating what tomorrow will be... but i'm thinking haze!! 

Seeing all the ladies buy so much makes me want to buy too haha.  Which ended in my binge


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> So I went kind of psycho the last few days...
> This weekend:
> Coach lip gloss in Hibiscus
> MAC Heatherette lipglass in Style Minx (so fuchsia and so sexy)
> Rosebud brand Brambleberry Rose lip balm
> Philosophy brand Senorita Margarita hot salt scrub
> 
> Today I went on a Redken spree, the salon I was at had it buy one, get one half off!!!
> 
> Blonde Glam Pure Pearl color activating treatment
> Color Extend total recharge
> Extreme Anti-Snap
> Smooth Down heat glide
> Smooth Down butter treat (really pumped for this)
> Smooth Down detangling cream
> 
> 
> I don't have particularly frizzy or unruly hair, but since I am lifting my hair up a few levels in the next couple weeks, I want to make sure I am mega-moisturizing and protecting my hair!


 

LOVEEEE the butter treat! I have curls and I flat iron. It's great for either look. Curly or straight.


----------



## candace117

YAY!!!!! I just love buying stuff for my hair, LOL!!!!


----------



## itsnicole

Just ordered from Kiehl's: 
- Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado
- Ultra Facial Cream


----------



## surlygirl

Over the past month or so ...

NARS lip lacquer in Butterfield 8
NARS blush in Crazed
Giorgio Armani sheer powder in ??? not sure of the color
MAC beauty powder in Smooth Harmony ( from the Heatherette line, but it's the same color from the Diana Ross collection a while back. I've been trying to replace that powder forever. )


----------



## iheartpolish

recently ive purchased: 

chanel lip gloss in: spark
fekkai hair shea butter hair mask & glossing spray 
ysl's perfect touch foundation 
shu uemura's eyelash curler


----------



## listrikmu

Bought this 2 days ago on Wed:

MAC Powerpoint eye pencil in Bountiful brown...light brown w specks of gold...perfect!


----------



## Divyaangana

Sally Hansen Color Quick Nail Polish Pen in Red and Pale Pink


----------



## ellacoach

Just picked up Essie Great Expectations, a beautiful pale grey & OPI Yoga-ta Get this Blue.


----------



## jstreete

Smashbox Bronzer in Dusk.


Oh, I almost forgot. I also ordered a Custom Kit from Everyday Minerals. Can't wait to get it!!!!!


----------



## shoegal27

MAC 
Honey Lust, Embark, Rice paper, Siliver ring, Electra, Swiss chocolate, ~ shadows.

Sublime cutlure, Stripdown ~ lip liners


----------



## tiny dancer

*shoegal27*, i see the Kim thread inspired you to buy those MAC shadows LOL... Im guilty too! I bought Tan yesterday (and Provence as well) :-P
arnt we terrible?? lol


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Shoe, you went nuts  i LOVE it!@!!


----------



## claireZk

MAC shadow in sumptuous olive and pigment in green brown.  L'Oreal Star Secrets Kerry Washington bronze shadows and rosewood lipstick, MF 2000 Calorie Mascara in deep auburn.

I'm done for awhile!  I need to ban myself from shopping and save some money :s


----------



## fashingrl

Shoegal got me all excited with the KK thread too....so got quite a MAC haul today at Nordstrom, still need to order a few things online...

Embark e/s
HoneyLust e/s
Swiss Chocolate e/s
Painterly - paint/pot
Forgery - e/s
Scene - e/s
Print - e/s

and from Chanel

Inimitable Mascara in Black
Glossimer Lip Gloss in Gazelle


----------



## MichelleAntonia

chanel glossimer in galactic. there's so much other chanel i want tho!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Just bought from chanel....

Blue satin, white satin nail polish...
lipstick in curious....
lip gloss in giggle....
Teint innocence in cameo ivory.....

Dr. kaplan's lip treatment....love this stuff....

Then just today....serious skincare's vitamin C care kit....thought Id try it...

Im such a sucker for skin products.....sigh.....


----------



## fashingrl

Friends I went nuts again today....I had a 20% off your entire purchase coupon from Ulta and just didn't want it to go to waste 

So today's haul that set me back:


Nioxin Intensive Therapy Vitamins for skin/hair/nails (swear by these)!
New Spring 08 Chi pink Leopard flat iron (yes I just got a new flat iron last month - - - this will be my work one!
Stila eyeliner in onyx
Loreal Voluminous mascara in blackest black
Johnson q-tips in a cute pink floral holder (LOL)
Bare Minerals foundation in fairly light
Burt's Bees Original Lip Balm
Solar Balm
Paul Mitchel "super skinny" serum - small size for work


----------



## .::Charisma::.

fashingrl said:


> Friends I went nuts again today....I had a 20% off your entire purchase coupon from Ulta and just didn't want it to go to waste
> 
> So today's haul that set me back:
> 
> Nioxin Intensive Therapy Vitamins for skin/hair/nails (swear by these)!
> New Spring 08 Chi pink Leopard flat iron (yes I just got a new flat iron last month - - - this will be my work one!
> Stila eyeliner in onyx
> Loreal Voluminous mascara in blackest black
> Johnson q-tips in a cute pink floral holder (LOL)
> Bare Minerals foundation in fairly light
> Burt's Bees Original Lip Balm
> Solar Balm
> Paul Mitchel "super skinny" serum - small size for work



I've always wanted to try Burt's Bees Original Lip Balm. Is the product line good?


----------



## fashingrl

Charisma - I LOVE it, I have been using it for years...... I have to put it on my lips before I go to sleep - or I feel like something is missing!  When you first put it on you do feel a cool minty sensation...but I like that.  Their products are all natural and good for you.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I went bonkers and am LOVING IT!!  Oh yeah, baby!

- Lancome hypnose mascara in Deep Black
- MAC Zoomlash mascara in ZoomBlack
- Chanel le crayon yeux in Black (also has a cool firm angled smudger on the other end)
- MAC shadows:  knight divine, typographic, silver ring, electra and honey lust
- MAC paint pot in Bare Study
- MAC lipstick in Blankety
- NARS:  turkish delight gloss, plus lipstick in Promiscuous
- Smashbox Photo Finish foundation primer (da BOMB!!)
- Makeup For Ever foundation (alabaster...order should be in soon!)
- 3 Smashbox brushes
- 3 MAC brushes
- Benefit Smoooch...a clear lip treatment which I always wear under my lipstick no matter what...helps it stay put!

Whew, that should keep me busy, eh?


----------



## PrincessMe

wow pursegrrl !! I bought alot of the same things as you today 
I bought the smashbox primer
makeupforever eyeshadow
MAC knight Divine
MAC Honey Lust
MAC Fix+
MAC 180 brush

I tried on the makeup forever foundation and it really is amazing!! i wouldnt let myself buy it though until i finish up some of the other ones i just bought...
I have to try that Chanel le crayon you purchased, Purse  it sounds so nice


----------



## designer307

I stopped by Sephora and Nordstrom and here's what I bought...

~Urban Decay Primer Potion
~Make Up For Ever Liquid Lift Foundation
~Bobbi Brown Corrector
~Amazing Cosmetics Concealer


----------



## jc2239

my recent purchases:

Chanel liner in Celadon
Chanel liner in Vert Bronze
Chanel inimitable waterproof (don't like this at all)
Chanel glossimer in Gazelle 
YSL Everlong waterproof 
Cle de Peau gentle emulsion SPF 15 
SK-II facial cleansing oil
SK-II face masks
Lancome Primordiale lotion
Dior Hydraction eye cream with SPF
Sisley eye cream 

and other things i'm probably not remembering


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> wow pursegrrl !! I bought alot of the same things as you today
> I bought the smashbox primer
> makeupforever eyeshadow
> MAC knight Divine
> MAC Honey Lust
> MAC Fix+
> MAC 180 brush
> 
> I tried on the makeup forever foundation and it really is amazing!! i wouldnt let myself buy it though until i finish up some of the other ones i just bought...
> I have to try that Chanel le crayon you purchased, Purse  it sounds so nice


 
Woo hoo, nice work, PM!  Yeah, the Chanel le crayon is amazing and the spongey smudger thing on the end is so much fun.

I've never worn a foundation primer before as I thought it would be too heavy in addition to a light moisturizer but wow I am beyond impressed with Smashbox!!  It dries so light and unnoticeable, but really does its job keeping foundation in place.  I've never really had any issues with foundation slipping and believe me I've been wearing it since I was 14 but as my skin ages/changes I can use a little more help .

I've always been so into makeup and for the last few years have really been into a groove of LORAC shadows (they look similar to MAC in the round, black containers but a little more creme-y), Benefit Bad Gal kohl liner and Lancome definicils mascara.  But I am never one to get too entrenched in a routine so thanks to tPF I am having fun with DiorShow mascara as well as MAC shadows again...I tried MAC when they first came out (and believe it or not the lids used to unscrew completely rather than just pop open, LOL and HTH!).  

Ever since Lancome discontinued its Maqui Libre foundation in my shade (delicate porcelain) I've been on a search for a new HG for my extremely fair and ruddy skin (never outgrew those chubby pink cheeks, LOL!).  A Lancome SA tried to get me into Color Ideal in a light, ivory shade but it was a total bust...trying to counteract my porcelain, pinky skin with an ivory (warm toned) foundation does not work .  So, I'm hoping the makeup For Ever will be a great choice, otherwise the search continues!  How fun is that?


----------



## listrikmu

frm Sasa shop;

Travel size/short handle blush brush in goat hair (SGD24.90)


----------



## winniejo

designer307 said:


> I stopped by Sephora and Nordstrom and here's what I bought...
> 
> ~Urban Decay Primer Potion
> ~Bobbi Brown Corrector
> ~Amazing Cosmetics Concealer



i love all of these.  the urban decay eye primer is incredible.  

i just bought MAC lipgelees in valentines and cellopink.  never had these before and am loving them!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ ITA it really is fun!!Can't wait till you get your foundation..I really think you'll LOVE it!!


----------



## luralee

Went to an Arbonne product party a couple of weeks ago and ordered the entire skin regime!   Got it last week and have been using it for about 3-4 days.   So far I really like it.   Good thing, considering the price!
Also, hit Sephora and got some Lancome concealer and Sephora highlighting/bronzing powder (small) to carry in my cosmetic bag for touch ups.


----------



## candace117

After my weekend of psychotic buying, I did it again! weeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

Chanel Cils a Cils lash building mascara in VIOLET!  sets off the green eyes, rrrrowl!!!!
Exchanged my jacked up Chanel inimitable in Bronze for one that wasn't dried out and clumpy. I love the bronze 
Chanel glossimer in Sunset Gold (I am running out of options for ones I don't have...)
THREE MORE MAC Heatherette lipglasses...but ALL in the fuchsia Style Minx color (I'm going to save them, because I love this color so much on me).
MAC Fafi lipglass in Squeeze It
Chanel le vernis in Lilac Sky. I changed my toenail polish to this and love it. 
Redken smooth down shampoo and all soft conditioner
Victoria's Secret secret garden body butter in Sweet Daydream (it's a NEW ONE!!!! It's a coral color and it smells like apple, raspberry and vanilla. I LOVE IT.
The Body Shop bronzing powder in Shimmer Bronze


----------



## ellacoach

just picked up Chanel polish in Flamingo at lunch


----------



## Jahpson

NARS lipstick and NARS lipliner (Roman holiday and Miss Sadie)

I think im addicted to NARS makeup.


----------



## itsnicole

Cle de Peau concealer in ivory, and Bobbi Brown concealer brush.


----------



## candace117

I got the MAC Viva Glam VI Limited Edition lipglass, love it so much, I have a backup...also restocked my Chanel glossimer in Magnifique.


----------



## cammy1

Bought these yesterday;
Sk-ii facial cleansing oil
Bobbi Brown oil free foundation
Lancome bi-facial 
Clinique high definition mascara
Clinique anti blemish gel!


----------



## candace117

OOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG SOMEONE STOP ME...I AM GOING PSYCHO AGAIN!!!!
I just saw MAC's new DressCamp collection online...and I ordered 3 of the Fashion lipglass...it's a great pink color. ahhh!!!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Bought these last saturday but too lazy to upload.  I was only suppose to choose one but I couldn't help myself!!


----------



## bnjj

I just purchased Glow Fusion.  I hope this self tanner works well on me as I've tried many others with no success.


----------



## Divyaangana

candace117 said:


> OOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG SOMEONE STOP ME...I AM GOING PSYCHO AGAIN!!!!
> I just saw MAC's new DressCamp collection online...and I ordered 3 of the Fashion lipglass...it's a great pink color. ahhh!!!!!



I'm pretty sure you suck.

Just kidding. Sorry. I was really looking forward to this collection, but when I logged on to MAC after classes, I guess I was a few hours too late.


----------



## Divyaangana

opps....double post.


----------



## candace117

:shame: I can't help my addiction. I have spent more than 400 dollars in the last few weeks on LIP GLOSS!!!! 

<----horrified


----------



## rbeccatexas

I'm new to the thread but thought I'd share my purchases of the last month or so.  Some of these were ideas from this thread (thanks to all of you enablers around here,lol)  I've been looking for natural products that have oils in them since I'm 37 and my skin is aging.  Lately, when I put moisturizer on, it's like watering a plant, my skin literally soaks it up and then it's dry 5 minutes later.  Weird, I know.  Here goes....

Burt's Bees Radiance Healthy glow kit made with royal jelly- Comes with...
body lotion,body wash,bar soap,eye creme,day creme,night creme and lip shimmer.

Caudalie Vinogo weekend kit- 
Foaming cleanser,Beauty elixir(great stuff), contour cream eyes and lips, Energizing cream, lip conditioner(great stuff), Vine Peach shower gel (yummy), and body lotion.

Best of Korres-
Guava body butter(yummy)
Vanilla cinnamon shower gel
Basil-Lemon shower gel
Wild Rose 24 hr moisturizer with spf 6(great stuff)
Evening primrose eye cream spf 6 (great stuff)
sample of yoghurt cooling gel

Juice Beauty to go-
Cleansing milk,green apple peel, antioxidant serum, hydrating mist,oil-free moisturizer- just used this one tonight, so far so good.

Weleda Almond moisture cream travel size- picked this one up at Target on a whim the other day and it's terrific.  I'll go back to purchase the cleanser and face oil later.

Bath and Body works has a new one called Sugar it's tdf.  They make a lemon lip gloss that is gold and sparkly on one end and has a silver sugar powder on the other ( a little messy) but it's yummy. 

Bath and body works True blue spa stuff- foot cream with shea butter, body scrub and body lotion- I was very impressed with this line. 

OPI nail color- Teal the cows come home- it's a pretty "teal" color

Had to have Bliss travel size lemon-sage kit- comes with
lemon sage body butter, ls soapy sap, ls supershine shampoo, fabulous foaming face wash for all skin types, ls conditioner, and a ls soap bar

I also splurged and bought the big tube of lemon sage body butter, this stuff is awesome.

Ojon-
leave in glossing cream, hydrating styling cream and revitalizing mist

Juice beauty tinted moisturizer- not sure about this one...so I'm also going to try...

Lorac- protectint spf 30

Smashbox photo finish foundation primer

Caudalie radiance day fluid spf 8

L'Occitane- Feu d'orange soft skin oil (great stuff)

Shu Uemura mini eyelash curler- this is so cute!!!

Nars- The multiple- in South Beach- this is the best thing since granny's sliced apple pie!!!!

Tweezerman tweezers- zebra print- had to indulge myself with these, lol.

Korres wildrose regimen kit- have not started this one yet but something tells me it will be good.  Comes with-
Wild rose cream moisturising and brightening, wild rose mask, wild rose brightening serum, white tea fluid cleanser, evening primrose eye cream

Last but not least, I've ordered a bunch of Lush products that should be here tomorrow.  3 shampoo bars (Godiva,the blonde and ultimate shine)  and a bunch of bath bombs, can't wait.


----------



## Nymph

That's a whole lot of beauty purchases alright.

I just got Benefit's Benetint! Testing to see how long it lasts


----------



## hanina

I just bought the Laura Mercier Foundation Powder. 
After a few months of Bare Minerals my face FREAKED out and my skin got really ugly so I decided to give this a shot and I like it so far!


----------



## .::Charisma::.




----------



## Miyoshi637

In a week I've gotten all of this:





I love the NYX pearl's and I need to try all of my new EM Concealer's and finishing dust's to see which one's I like the best!


----------



## claireZk

^ Wow Miyoshi!  Great haul!! 

If you don't mind my asking, where did you find the NYX pigments? I've been looking all over for them and I can't find them anywhere besides the NYX site!


----------



## Booga1003

i just got the Heatherette lip glass from mac and a liquid eye liner from mac too.


----------



## JSH812

Today I needed a pick me up, so I headed to the mall to get my pre-sale and the latest Clinique gift at Macy's -

so I got:
Clinique City Stick (love this stuff for the weekends!)
Clinique shimmering tones powder quad

and I headed over to Mac where I got a lipstick in Bombshell (no other pink has matched me so well!)

The gift includes: Dramatically different lotion, mild cleansing soap, high impact mascara, 2 eyeshadows, a blush and 2 lipsticks.


----------



## fashingrl

I needed a major pick me up after missing the MAC dress camp collection yesterday.  So today I made a 200.00 online MAC purchase, will post that in the MAC thread when it arrives.  BUT, needed some immediate gratification, so stopped at Ulta on the way home and got:

Bare Minerals Acne Therapy - to treat the break-outs from the depresseion of the above

MaxFactor 2000 mascara in black
Rimmel lip liner - neutral color like mac spice
Rimmel lip gloss - neutral color


----------



## candace117

Oh honey, cheer up!!! My SA told me that there are a few new collections coming out May 1!!!!! One is called Naughty Nautical... it is supposed to be pretty bombshell to help you feel sexy while you imagine 'sailors coming home for leave and wanting to have fun'... One of the others is a body care line, such as a self tanner gel. The other...is supposed to have lipglass to remind you of the salt/sugar on the rim of a margarita. Very crystallized, is what he said.

SO GET PUMPED K HON???


----------



## Miyoshi637

claireZk said:


> ^ Wow Miyoshi!  Great haul!!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, where did you find the NYX pigments? I've been looking all over for them and I can't find them anywhere besides the NYX site!



Some of them were in stock on Cherryculture.com  And I think most of them still are.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Until recently, I was using lipglosses from Sephora:  In my makeup bag, I usually carried DuWop Lip Venom, Rosebud Strawberry LipBalm, The Balm:Strawberry My Daquiri Lipgloss and I also carried a Victoria Secret Lipgloss.  That was until I decided to leave my makeup bag at home (b/c I was picking up DH from work).  My 4 & 2 year old little girls, decided to paint there faces and my bedroom wall with my lipglossesAlthough 3 out of the 4 were clear, it was a pain in the behind to clean off my wall and even worst with the red mixed in.

After this experience, my lipglosses consists of Covergirl Wetslicks-Fruit Spritzers in Strawberry Splash and Wetslicks Lipgloss in Mauvelicious. (Which I make sure I have with me at all times).


----------



## lmkhlh2006

I just got
Urban Decay Lingerie and Galoshes (eyelash primer and waterproofer)
BE patience eyeshadow
BE 2000 eyeshadow
BE skyline eyeshadow
BE pond eyeshadow
BE clear radiance all over face color (I use as eyeshadow)
Lancome Bi-facial 
Tigi S Factor color savvy shampoo and conditioner
Lipfusion lip color (I'm drawing a blank on the color)


----------



## cathymd

candace117 said:


> Oh honey, cheer up!!! My SA told me that there are a few new collections coming out May 1!!!!! One is called Naughty Nautical... it is supposed to be pretty bombshell to help you feel sexy while you imagine 'sailors coming home for leave and wanting to have fun'... One of the others is a body care line, such as a self tanner gel. The other...is supposed to have lipglass to remind you of the salt/sugar on the rim of a margarita. Very crystallized, is what he said.
> 
> SO GET PUMPED K HON???[/quot
> 
> Candace, I can't wait to see those colors live too! I saw a preview on pursebuzz.com and they look so pretty!! Yay, more lipglosses to add to my never-ending collection ....I swear I'll find the perfect color one day


----------



## candace117

I can't wait! I am going to pre-order tomorrow or Friday!!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Too Faced Lash Injection -eh, not impressed, Maxfactor is way better, but for $8 not that bad


----------



## RealDealGirl

I love Smashbox glosses, I just got their Lip Enhancing gloss in Fame...


----------



## Purses

I had to restock and I'm telling you that it is worth every penny!  I really love this line...

This is what I just bought:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208480926262&ev19=1:1


----------



## claireZk

Miyoshi637 said:


> Some of them were in stock on Cherryculture.com  And I think most of them still are.


Last time I looked on Cherry Culture they'd just had a sale so they were all out of stock.  I'll have to check again!  Thanks!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Today I just bought MAC's underage lipglass.


----------



## betseylover

mac dress camp palette
sad that the pink dress camp lippie was sold out.


----------



## candace117

I got a new perfume...Island Michael Kors 'Hawaii'....It's AWESOME! Unlike anything I have in my collection. First a hint of orange and blossoms punches you in the nose, and then the right mix of florals waft in to remind you of laying out on the beach enjoying life in paradise.
Seriously, I love this perfume.


----------



## listrikmu

NYX Dome eyeshadow brush (something like the Mac #224) SGD 14.90


----------



## JAN!

Bourjois Clubbing eyeliner. I like the fine brush so far, but as for staying put for hours on end, it doesn't seem strong enough.






Bare Escentuals starter face kit. Overall, great kit. Love the kabuki brush and the mineral powders. The CD was a lame and needless addition though.






Sephora retractable lip brush. This has been a great contraption to play with when I am intensely bored.






Kevin Murphy Balancing Rinse conditioner. Smell is pretty strong and it _seems_ to work for the hair so far. But I have only used it once.


----------



## jc2239

I picked up:

2 MAC DressCamp palettes
MAC She-Gold Lipglass 
MAC Select SPF 15 foundation 
MAC Sheertone in Springsheen


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ wow what collection is that from!?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

great deal @ tjmaxx!:


----------



## jc2239

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^ wow what collection is that from!?



the palette and the gloss are from the MAC DressCamp collection.  there's a thread about it somewhere on here .



MichelleAntonia said:


> great deal @ tjmaxx!:



i saw this at my tj maxx too!  they had some amazing boxed perfume sets as well as cosmetics for great prices.


----------



## Pursefreak25

That smells good, that was at TJ. I gotta check out my local TJ.


MichelleAntonia said:


> great deal @ tjmaxx!:


----------



## sunnypoo

mac eyeshadows: patina, malt, ricepaper, jest
mac fluidline in dipdown
mac brush #266


----------



## ~KT~

jc2239 said:


> I picked up:
> 
> 2 MAC DressCamp palettes
> MAC She-Gold Lipglass
> MAC Select SPF 15 foundation
> MAC Sheertone in Springsheen



The dresscamp pallet packaging looks even better in candid pictures.


----------



## feelyou

great topic thank you


----------



## jc2239

~KT~ said:


> The dresscamp pallet packaging looks even better in candid pictures.



thanks!  I really love it.  i'm actually giving one away on my blog if you wanted it but didn't get a chance to buy it, as i know they were gone super fast!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^OMG I just commented you!! i cannot wait~~!!

today I picked up a duwop lip plumping balm.. I love this stuff..this is my second one


----------



## emilyharperfan

Clinique deep cleansing emergency mask
Clinique lash power mascara 
MAC Humid and Naked Lunch e/s
MAC Sharkskin shadestick
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
MAC Fafi Eyes 1
MAC Fafi Cult Fave lipgloss
MAC Fafi Not So Innocent lipstick


----------



## tiny dancer

PrincessMe said:


> ^^OMG I just commented you!! i cannot wait~~!!
> 
> today I picked up a duwop lip plumping balm.. I love this stuff..this is my second one


 
oohh i heard thats relaly bad stuff 
i really wanted to buy it but all the reviews ive read complain about the bad taste/smell and the intense (and unbearable) pain. Glad it works for you though. I wonder if I should go back and try it now...


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ maybe they meant the lip venom? the balm is like a primer, very much like chapstick except it gives a nice plumpness without the stickiness & burning of the lip venom


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Last week I bought MAC Viva Glam VI limited edition lipglass.


----------



## kwitthyy

emilyharperfan said:


> Clinique deep cleansing emergency mask
> Clinique lash power mascara
> MAC Humid and Naked Lunch e/s
> MAC Sharkskin shadestick
> MAC Blacktrack fluidline
> MAC Fafi Eyes 1
> MAC Fafi Cult Fave lipgloss
> MAC Fafi Not So Innocent lipstick



That is a great haul!  I love Fafi Eyes 1 especially 

I've been looking everywhere for Fafi Not So Innocent, where did you happen to find it?


----------



## emilyharperfan

kwitthyy said:


> That is a great haul!  I love Fafi Eyes 1 especially
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for Fafi Not So Innocent, where did you happen to find it?



Hehe, I know...I went haul happy. I'll definitely be getting more next weekend!

I found Not So Innocent at my local MAC counter in Belk. I live in Columbia, South Carolina. They surprisingly had a good bit of Fafi stuff left - not too much Heatherette though


----------



## kwitthyy

^ Thank you for the info!  I wonder if they would do a charge send for a few lipsticks...by the way, I googled Belk and just learned something new!  I didn't know about that dept. store before.


----------



## DiorKiss

I just bought Tommy Girl for about 50% off... love it!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I just got some juicy tubes for 50% off.


The colors I got were: Groseille, Marshmallow & Lychee.


----------



## candace117

I love juicy tubes! I haven't bought any in forever...I love the marshmallow and lychee ones...nice work!!! Love Spell is one of my other faves. 


Hmmmm today I bought more hair related stuff:

Redken Blonde Glam sham-pizzle...
Redken All Soft heavy cream...
Kenra Clarifying Shampoo (really really delicious smelling - grapefruit - and very clarifying, only use it once a month or so)
Designer Skin Tinted Love sun kissed body lotion - much better smelling than Jergens and the other 'mild self tanners'...and in a 20 oz bottle!


----------



## fashingrl

Today I bought -

It's a 10 miracle leave in product
Matrix Sleek Look Smoothing System
Mac Lip Liner in Stripdown
Mac Lip Liner in Subculture
Mac Lipstick in Angel
Nars Lip Gloss in Turkish Delight
Nars Lipstick in Belle De Jour
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Perfume

I really think I am done for awhile considering my last two MAC orders outside of the above haven't even arrived yet!


----------



## claireZk

^ Oooh! That's such good stuff!


----------



## Star15Rin

I just got Clinique Superbalm in Mango- a gorgeous peach color for spring. I also got the free gift that Clinque had going on with Macy's so- Dramatically Different Lotion, Cleanser, Like Mink eyeshadow/blush palette, two lipsticks (rasberry glace and beauty) and mascara in a cute make-up case!


----------



## itsnicole

Just got back from the mall, and got: 
1. Chanel Rose Flamingo Lipstick
2. Chanel Eyeshadow Quad in Oasis
Hoping to get the Seashell Glossimer tomorrow, if I can find it at another mall.


----------



## fashingrl

Ok, I am totally embarassed since I declared in yesterday's thread I was done for awhile, but had to use my Ulta coupon and since it is just around the corner from my house....  I came home with.....

OPI Nail Polish - Princesses Rule
OPI Nail Polish - Moon over Mumbai (thanks for the tip Claire!)
OpI Nail Polish - Elephanstic Pink
Too Faced California in a Compact (thanks Shoe!)
Hot Tools Professional Thermal (large) Rollers for my new do that I am not sure I like, need lift!
Earth Therapeautics Back Brush
Cover Girl Lash Blast - sucker for the ads!

STOP ME - My bank account is screaming - I think I have used any purse money I was saving.


----------



## kippeydale

Milani Runway Eyes Eyeshadow:  Beach Sand and Leaf Green

Clinique City Cover Compact Concealer and their new Quick Eyes Cream Shadow in Starlit Pink.  Also got the current Macy's free gift.

Lancome's Hypnose Onyx Sparkle Topcoat in Diamant


----------



## .::Charisma::.

Dramatically Different Lotion


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Crabtree & Evelyn Rosewater Hand Therapy Cream

My friend constantly raves about this product and I finally gave in and tried it because they had 20% off. It smells divine and isn't greasy!


----------



## yvalenz

Just stocked up on a few favorites: 

Prescriptives 
-- False Eyelashes Mascara in Plush Black
-- Colorscope Eyecolor in Mushroom, Sage, and Goldleaf. (perfect for summer!)
-- Lipcolor in Nude Cream
Laura Merceir Tinted Moisturizer in Sand
Clinique Touch Tint for eyes in Soft Heather
Bliss Lemon/Sage Body Scrubber (heavenly!)


----------



## jstreete

Headed to the mall today with DH. Stopped at Mac..
-187 brush
-Prism blush
-e/s: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, and Romp
Then off to Sephora
-Caudalie Beauty Elixir (I love this stuff!)
-Stila restractable brush (it's soo soft!)

I wanted to pick up the 219 brush at Mac but they were all out. I was thinking about going to Nordy's but was too tired by then. Maybe I'll take a little trip during lunch sometime this week.


----------



## irish_clover

MAC hyperreal foundation plus the heavy MAC concealer and a nail polish in steamy


----------



## cristalena56

yay i just found some wonder finish foundation on ebay  im sick of this break out i have gotten from make up i bought at sephora and this foundation i wish wasn't discontinued because i never breakout from it but anyways i am getting 2 for only 12.89 including shipping


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Glossimer in Seashell


----------



## jc2239

^^ great purchase!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Ulta-Nail Lacquer in Punch


----------



## annabellet

after shopping with 2 of my friends we ended up buying 300 dollars of Mac make up since one is a macpro member   i bought 100 worth of stuff at mac and paid 60 for it  yippie


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Smashbox O Glow blush
Fresh Lemon Sugar Soap.
Nina Ricci perfume.


----------



## candace117

I just picked up MAC Pro longwear lipstick in Fully charged! My lips look like a barbie doll!


----------



## claireZk

^ Uh oh! Jason will be happy!


----------



## candace117

LOL! Yes I will definitely restock on this before I got to Texas for a visit. It's a more wearable version of Chanel's Coco Pink


----------



## cristalena56

boo claire made me spend money today haha  i bought the too faced pink leopard bronzer and 2 pretty sephora lipsticks(were on sale for 6 dollars each ) and i got a free sample of a moisturizer


----------



## ellacoach

I was having a super crappy morning at work so at lunch I ran to Macy's and bought Chanel glossimers in Satinette and Moonlight.


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ ITA it really is fun!!Can't wait till you get your foundation..I really think you'll LOVE it!!


 
*Heya PM and goddesses everywhere...I finally got my makeup for ever foundation order in from Sephora...it's the Mat Velvet oil free in shade 15 (alabaster?).  I tried a dab tonight and it's amazing.*  I may have a new HG here but we'll see tomorrow.

Also got a refill on GHD Obedience Cream in that same order, a cool makeup for ever eyeliner sample, plus I picked up some Tigi Bedhead Superstar blowdry lotion at a salon while running errands tonight.  I usually swear by Tigi's control freak serum mixed with a dab of Jonathan Product create straight serum but this place was out of control freak and I was desperate.  So, it's always fun trying something new...we'll see!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cover Girl Bronzer
2 Loreal lipsticks in nude/bronze shades
Loreal Bare Naturale Minerals all over glow blush


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the new products @ b&bw- enchanted orchid and blushing cherry blossom. both so perfect for the warming weather


----------



## MissTiss

Just picked up Calvin Klein Euphoria. I need another perfume like a hole in the head, but whatever...


----------



## claireZk

I'm so on a beauty ban right now, but I was at Costco with my mom tonight and she offered to buy me this Smashbox set.  Being the makeup fiend that I am, I shamelessly accepted :shame:


----------



## rbaby

Nice! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## jc2239

i'd love to know what you think too *claire*!  i saw this at costco and was soo tempted.


----------



## luv my bags

Today I bought Shiseido mascara (lasting lift...my staple), Philosophy lemonade stand set, and the Vera Wang Boquet perfume. I just LOVE make-up!!


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> I'm so on a beauty ban right now, but I was at Costco with my mom tonight and she offered to buy me this Smashbox set. Being the makeup fiend that I am, *I shamelessly accepted* :shame:


claire i would have too! :shame:


----------



## jmcadon

Chanel lip liner  in nude and Eye Shadows in Tigre and Ivory. I love how the eye shadows come in the little felt bag like a dust bag!


----------



## listrikmu

So bored at werk yesterday so took off in the PM.  The N collection was still available at Tangs dept store at Vivocity!!! Got myself the Lipglass in 3N.


----------



## Star15Rin

I just ordered 4 new nail colors from 8ty8beauty. I ordered OPI Tangerine Scene, OPI Divine (from the designer series), Chine Glaze Unplugged and China Glaze Recycle. Can't wait to get them!!! 
Oh, and Claire, I absolutely would have accepted that offer as well!


----------



## MBart

I need to stay away from Sephora. I feel tho that I'll be back again this week! 

Yesterday I got a Nars Lip Gloss duo in Harlow/Sweet Dreams. And Stila eyeshadow in Storm.


----------



## jc2239

stopped by duane reade in my free time and picked up a bunch of wet n wild i-sparkle palettes (they're really pretty!) and some carmindy for sally hansen products


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> I'm so on a beauty ban right now, but I was at Costco with my mom tonight and she offered to buy me this Smashbox set. Being the makeup fiend that I am, I shamelessly accepted :shame:


 

Great Haul!  I am jealous.  I need a Costco card STAT!


----------



## MissTiss

Just ordered Everyday minerals.  After two test kits, I found my perfect color and one for when I get a bit o'sun. 

EM Foundation in Golden Olive
EM Foundation in Buttered Tan
Long Handled Kabuki
Concealer Brush 
NickNack Blush

All for 32 bucks! Hot damn! 

I love mineral make up!


----------



## MissTiss

fashingrl said:


> Ok, I am totally embarassed since I declared in yesterday's thread I was done for awhile, but had to use my Ulta coupon and since it is just around the corner from my house.... I came home with.....
> 
> OPI Nail Polish - Princesses Rule
> OPI Nail Polish - Moon over Mumbai (thanks for the tip Claire!)
> OpI Nail Polish - Elephanstic Pink
> Too Faced California in a Compact (thanks Shoe!)
> Hot Tools Professional Thermal (large) Rollers for my new do that I am not sure I like, need lift!
> Earth Therapeautics Back Brush
> Cover Girl Lash Blast - sucker for the ads!
> 
> STOP ME - My bank account is screaming - I think I have used any purse money I was saving.


 
Where  do I get an ULTA coupon? I am a member of the club, live in the same zip code, and shop at mine often. What does a girl gotta do for a coupon?  Do you know, cause this beauty obsessesed girl hasn't seen a thing.


----------



## omgblonde

Chanel - Pro Lumiere foundation. I haven't tried it on properly yet, but it seems nice!


----------



## Jahpson

Crest Toothpaste
Vaseline intensive care cocabutter lotion
Pond's dry skin cream
and astringent and face washes from CVS.

this count as beauty doesn't it? lol


----------



## Pursefreak25

lol! i dont blame you i would've accepted it too. my mom does me the same way and i always accept.


claireZk said:


> I'm so on a beauty ban right now, but I was at Costco with my mom tonight and she offered to buy me this Smashbox set. Being the makeup fiend that I am, I shamelessly accepted :shame:


----------



## candace117

Chanel Aqualumiere gloss in Candy Glow, Rose Diamond and Ironic Tonic...


----------



## claireZk

Ban, schman!  I caved _again_! I tagged along to Franklin Mills today, expecting to buy nothing, but I ended up bringing home $50 worth of make-up :shame:

I got 2 discontinued MAC eyeshadows and a pigment at the CCO (wrote about it in the MAC thread).  Then when I went in Off 5th, they had a ton of super cheap Napoleon Perdis makeup, plus there was a coupon for 30% your entire purchase! I got two foundations and an eye shadow for ~$12 (retail price would be $100)! 

The foundation colors are perfect for me too! I'm thinking about going back and buying more


----------



## listrikmu

Went for a frantic search yesterday...dunno why.  Finally got the MAC Heirloom BAsic brush set (the one in the gold python tube) at the Ngee Ann City MAC shop.  I think it's the only piece left.  SGD88 for the 5pc set..I'm thrilled!


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^Hey, but at least you got it for less than retail, right?! That's gotta be worth something!

I've been good lately. Just Bare Essentials Foundation in Medium from Sephora. I'm trying to save my bank account for the Naughty Nauticals MAC collection. Because I KNOW I'm going to be getting pretty much everything from it.....


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> Ban, schman! I caved _again_! I tagged along to Franklin Mills today, expecting to buy nothing, but I ended up bringing home $50 worth of make-up :shame:
> 
> I got 2 discontinued MAC eyeshadows and a pigment at the CCO (wrote about it in the MAC thread). Then when I went in Off 5th, they had a ton of super cheap Napoleon Perdis makeup, plus there was a coupon for 30% your entire purchase! *I got two foundations and an eye shadow for ~$12 (retail price would be $100)*!
> 
> The foundation colors are perfect for me too! I'm thinking about going back and buying more


i need to go shopping for make up with you claire haha


----------



## listrikmu

just came back frm lunch & I bought the NYX Large concealer brush #MB13...ekekeke.... I thought I'd use it for smoothing on eyebases or paint pots.


----------



## Ceremony3

Origins Modern Friction Dermabrasion

CHI silk infusion hair help-in the trial stages


----------



## fsubabe

Lancome's color fever gloss in engaging and lancome juicy tubes in copacabana coffee.


----------



## nvchampagne

Vaishaly Skincare Cleansing Balm, Night Nourisher and Night Cream.


----------



## candace117

MAC Strobe liquid and primer


----------



## cathymd

candace117 said:


> MAC Strobe liquid and primer


 
Candace, could you review the strobe liquid?  I guess if not here than in the reviews sticky.  I was at the MAC counter today and almost bought it...I would love to know what you think of it after a few days wear.  Thank you!!


----------



## cathymd

It's a pretty day today, and I wanted some bright eyeshadow colors so I raided the MAC counter! I bought:
Steamy
Juxt
Woodwinked
Moonflower

They are all so pretty, especially Steamy.  It looks aqua in the pan, but on it looks like a lovely green.  I can't wait to play


----------



## candace117

cathy, I will review it on Monday after I go through 'wedding weekend' with my friend, does that sound good? I will be paying a lot of attention to my makeup on Sunday (wedding), and we are applying our own foundation to save time (there are 10 of us getting makeup done)...so I will let you know!!!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Mario Badescu Strawberry Face Scrub and Buffering Lotion. Arrived today with a bunch of cute samples!!! So excited. 

Thanks to Claire for turning me onto MB. Gonna try that eye cream next!!    Even got a sample of it!! Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ETA:  Just got my Everyday Minerals Kit in as well! Mail Man and UPS...yayayayayay!

Foundations in Buttered Tan and Golden Medium.  
Tinted Silk Finishing Powder
Long Handled Kabuki
Concealer Brush
Blush in NickNack

Free stuff too: Start to Finish: Finishing Powder and All Smiles Pressed Blush.  

Rock On!


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> Mario Badescu Strawberry Face Scrub and Buffering Lotion. Arrived today with a bunch of cute samples!!! So excited.
> 
> Thanks to Claire for turning me onto MB. Gonna try that eye cream next!!    Even got a sample of it!! Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA:  Just got my Everyday Minerals Kit in as well! Mail Man and UPS...yayayayayay!
> 
> Foundations in Buttered Tan and Golden Medium.
> Tinted Silk Finishing Powder
> Long Handled Kabuki
> Concealer Brush
> Blush in NickNack
> 
> Free stuff too: Start to Finish: Finishing Powder and All Smiles Pressed Blush.
> 
> Rock On!


Ooh good haul!  I LOVE MB and EM!   

I'm so glad you're happy with MB too!  I keep hearing good things about the strawberry scrub, but I've never tried it.  I'll have to add it to my list of things to try


----------



## cathymd

candace117 said:


> cathy, I will review it on Monday after I go through 'wedding weekend' with my friend, does that sound good? I will be paying a lot of attention to my makeup on Sunday (wedding), and we are applying our own foundation to save time (there are 10 of us getting makeup done)...so I will let you know!!!!!


 
Thank you!! By the way, I like your new pic on your avatar  You look very pretty!


----------



## candace117

:shame:  Thank you!!!! 
I did use strobe liquid today, mixed WITH the prime+prep...it is awesome! I mean you can use it by itself...but since I put on bronzing powder I wanted to mix both together...

my skin is very illuminated!

But I will do a full review after a full weekend's use and running around and doing fancy stuff!


----------



## kimberf

Waiting for a few things to arrive!

From Barneys (who were out of literally half my order and didn't tell me until they actually shipped - I would have canceled and ordered from Sephora):
- Ren Neroli and Grapefruit body wash
- Malin + Goetz peppermint body scrub
- Philip B rejuvenating oil
- Care by Stella McCartney Radiance Youth Elixir

From Sephora -- my out of stock items from Barneys!
- Ren F10 Enzymatic Smooth Radiance Facial Mask
- Jojoba Microbead Purifying Facial Scrub

Everything is new to me, so I'm excited to try them all out!!


----------



## claireZk

Umm, hi... my name is Claire and I'm a makeupaholic :shame: 

I ordered 2 more things today ...

Laura Gellar Balance and Brighten powder and Tarte Natural Beauty Cheek Stain 








I am really excited about my purchases even though it was very, very naughty of me!


----------



## cristalena56

i still need to try those cheek stains! i always eye them :shame: but never buy them


----------



## GlamDiva

I got:
Lancome Sun Cherub Bronzer
Estee Lauder Pure Color Lipstick in Cherry Blossom


----------



## claireZk

cristalena56 said:


> i still need to try those cheek stains! i always eye them :shame: but never buy them


I'll let you know if I see a good sale on them.  I think this is the only one I've ever paid full price for and it's only because I've been wanting this color for months.  I started buying them when VS had them on clearance and now I have almost all of them  

*Glamdiva-* that compact is beautiful!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I bought Clinique clarifying powder foundation today for a summer foundation.


----------



## cathymd

claireZk said:


> Umm, hi... my name is Claire and I'm a makeupaholic :shame:
> 
> I ordered 2 more things today ...
> 
> Laura Gellar Balance and Brighten powder and Tarte Natural Beauty Cheek Stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really excited about my purchases even though it was very, very naughty of me!


 
Good choices!! The Natural Beauty cheek stain is beautiful on


----------



## stl

I got two new little boxes of eye shadow from Make up Forever.


----------



## Plain&Simple

Opi:
Its all greek to me
Vodka and caviar
My Chihuahua bites

Dior:
mascara

Redkin:
deep conditioner


----------



## claireZk

cathymd said:


> Good choices!! The Natural Beauty cheek stain is beautiful on


Oooh thanks!  Have you used the powder? I've been wanting to try Guerlain meteorites and it seemed like the same idea, but half the price.  It got pretty good reviews, but I'm _slightly_ worried about the color.

I'm sooo excited about the cheek stain!  I've never tried it or seen it on, but I tried it on my hand at Sephora *months* ago and I've been wanting it ever since!


----------



## cathymd

claireZk said:


> Oooh thanks! Have you used the powder? I've been wanting to try Guerlain meteorites and it seemed like the same idea, but half the price. It got pretty good reviews, but I'm _slightly_ worried about the color.
> 
> I'm sooo excited about the cheek stain! I've never tried it or seen it on, but I tried it on my hand at Sephora *months* ago and I've been wanting it ever since!


 
I haven't used the Balance and Brighten powder, but I do have the Laura Geller swirled blush in Golden Apricot, and it is so pretty!! Overall, I like Laura Geller's products, and I've read rave reviews about the Balance and Brighten. How are you worried about the color?


----------



## claireZk

^ I read some reviews saying it was too pink and some saying it was too orange 

The people who said that said they're super fair so hopefully I won't have a problem! *fingers crossed*


----------



## cathymd

^ I hope it works for you! By the way, Laura Geller's glosses are really nice too, and they have a great vanilla cake batter taste to them


----------



## resin

i got the dresscamp palette


----------



## cristalena56

^ can the 1st get here so i can see if i won! haha


----------



## thetoa

OPI atomic orange. Summer toes, here I come!


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> ^ can the 1st get here so i can see if i won! haha



lol i managed to get my hands on 2 fashion lipglasses and another she-gold lipglass.  i can't wait til they get here!


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Lipstick in Waikiki
Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel Soft Touch Bronzer in Desert Coral
Chanel Natural Finish Loose Powder 
Sisley Tropical Resins Complex


----------



## fashingrl

Yesterday was a great shopping day!  I got:

di*fi Molding Cream
Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo
Mac Brush #242
Mac Brush #252
Mac Shade Stick in Beige-ing
Lorac Sparkle Pencil in Midnight Sparke
Lorac Sparkle Pencil in Paparazzi Pencil
Rimmel Vinyl Gloss in Surreal
Essie Polish in StyleBerry
Stila rectractable Bronzing Brush (for my purse)!


----------



## may3545

I just got the Makeup Forever's Aqua Eyeliner-- OMG, it does not smudge or budge! I love it. It goes on like a pencil eyeliner, and you can smudge it around immediately for that smoky effect. Once you let it "set" for a few moments, you can cry your night away and your eyes will still look hot. Love love love! they only sell it at Sephora in the US, but it's mainly a French brand.


----------



## cristalena56

jc2239 said:


> lol i managed to get my hands on 2 fashion lipglasses and another she-gold lipglass. i can't wait til they get here!


 someone had the pallete online and they want like 125 or 155 for it  they had a care bear on the video for heatherette! haha  i know the palette is dresscamp but i went to the site to see how much the pallete actually was


----------



## Cheryl

i got 

La mer foaming face cleanser
La mer Hand Treatment
Hermes Kelly

Saks F&F sale


----------



## Kenia

MAC Lipstick Viva Glam V
MAC Lipglass Viva Glam VI 
MAC Lipglass Nymphette


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> someone had the pallete online and they want like 125 or 155 for it  they had a care bear on the video for heatherette! haha  i know the palette is dresscamp but i went to the site to see how much the pallete actually was



i got so lucky with the lipglasses!  a lovely TPFer PMed me to let me know that they were available on the site again and i ran over and snatched them up!


----------



## claireZk

I decided Walmart doesn't count towards my ban, since everything is so cheap!  

I picked up:

Nic's stick by OPI in Expression of Love
Revlon Floral Affair blush in Peachy Keen

LOVE both 

eta- I got some Banana Boat self tanner and Cetaphil spf 15 too.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i love that blush too!


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> I decided Walmart doesn't count towards my ban, since everything is so cheap!
> 
> I picked up:
> 
> Nic's stick by OPI in Expression of Love
> Revlon Floral Affair blush in Peachy Keen
> 
> LOVE both
> 
> eta- I got some Banana Boat self tanner and Cetaphil spf 15 too.


haha I  walmart  i just got some maybelline concealer-the lipstick kind  i like it wayyyyyyyyyyy better then the stila and sephora concealer i tried...


----------



## Funky38

I picked up a Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Satin Lip Colour in violent diamond (pink+purple) (Ltd. ed) at Nordstrom last week.  I've been looking for a perfect light pink + light purple combination lip colour for a while  now and found it!  I am very please w/the Chanel Rouge Allure.  I like Chanel lips & eyes product a lot.


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i love that blush too!


I was inspired to try it by the review on your blog! 

I've been eying MAC Spring Sheen (because peach+gold=heaven for me), so when I saw how similar Peach Keen looked I had to try it!  I'm a big fan of Revlon and I had actually looked at it before, but your swatches and review were what did it! 



cristalena56 said:


> haha I  walmart  i just got some maybelline concealer-the lipstick kind  i like it wayyyyyyyyyyy better then the stila and sephora concealer i tried...


I  Walmart too! Everything is at least $1 cheaper there than the drugstore and all those little things add up, so it really helps! I also love how they have all those combination/ BOGO packs you can't get anywhere else


----------



## pasdoy

Since you are showing what you bought I decided to put what I got too . I think its ok for a boy


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> I  Walmart too! Everything is at least $1 cheaper there than the drugstore and all those little things add up, so it really helps! I also love how they have all those combination/ BOGO packs you can't get anywhere else


i love their bogo packs! thats how i try different products :shame: I buy it just because it comes with something extra so it justifies me buying it haha :shame: I only buy at walgreens or frys when they are having a sale , if not its all about the w- the a-the l- the m- the a- the r and the t muaha  what does that spell... umm walmart?  ok im a dork haha


----------



## claireZk

LOL, Pasdoy! I'll have a gin and tonic, please


----------



## nycgr1

^^ Me too!
Umm... I have a question, I went to Target on friday and  saw the BM startup kit?I think that is waht is was, any way how do I find the color for my skin tone?I read the whole box,nada.


----------



## claireZk

nycgr1 said:


> ^^ Me too!
> Umm... I have a question, I went to Target on friday and  saw the BM startup kit?I think that is waht is was, any way how do I find the color for my skin tone?I read the whole box,nada.


What color do you wear in MAC again?  I know you told me once, but I forgot :shame:


----------



## babypie

Picked these up today .


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I was inspired to try it by the review on your blog!
> 
> I've been eying MAC Spring Sheen (because peach+gold=heaven for me), so when I saw how similar Peach Keen looked I had to try it!  I'm a big fan of Revlon and I had actually looked at it before, but your swatches and review were what did it!



then i'm soo glad you like it!!   i always worry about giving positive reviews because i don't want people to get the urge to buy it and then hate it and blame me .  i think it's one of my favorite blushes at the moment .


----------



## MissTiss

Picked up Clinque's Lash Power Long Wearing Mascara on a whim.

Will review it later this week after a few more wears, but so far I LOVE IT, and I never wear Clinique anymore...


----------



## kippeydale

This week, I bought Clinique's Quick Eyes Cream Shadow in Sunlit Palm.  Then, today, Walgreen's had a BOGO on Loreal foundations, bronzers, powders, and blushes....so....I bought loose Translucide powder in Light and True Match bronzer in cool light bronze.


----------



## kippeydale

oh yeah!

And I also got my Mario Badescu samples in today!!!
-Aloe Lotion
-Enzyme Cleansing Gel
-Ceramide Herbal Eye Cream
-Kiwi Face Scrub
-Strawberry Tonic Mask
-Drying Cream


----------



## candace117

kippey, how do you like them so far?

Today I was @ the MAC counter (again), talking to my MA about the wedding I was just in...
ended up with 100 pack of MAC wipes, Fix +, plushlash mascara in plushblack, aqualine liquid liner, and Lollipop Lovin lipstick (probably taking this back though...ugh).


----------



## kippeydale

I haven't tried the samples yet.  However, they have passed my "smell test."  Literally...I smell every product before I'll even consider it.  I can't stand to have anything that smells awful near my face at all.  As a result, I'm probably one of the only people you'll meet who actually likes fragranced skin care products like Lancome and Clarins!


----------



## xiannie

Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler
Nars Lipstick in Niagara (All time favourite lipstick!)
Nars Lipstick in Manhunt
Nars Blusher in Orgasm
Nars Blusher in Angelika

A little impatient for my package to arrive from the United States, the parcel forwarding service I am using is a bit slow lately!


----------



## pond23

Devacurl No Poo Shampoo
Olay Pore Refining Mousse Cleanser
Garnier Melting Masque


----------



## PrincessMe

makeup forever liquid lift
stila eyeliner
mac embark
mac vanilla pigment
ped egg


----------



## kippeydale

Dove SkinVitalizer
Ped Egg
Lancome's Purchase With Purchase that included:
Color Design Eye Pencil in Chic Black
Effercernes-Clair II
Lipstick-Vintage Rose
3 Brushes
Juicy Tube in Daquiri
Cils Booster
Definicils
Bifacil
Dual Finish Powder-Buff II
Blush-Aplum
4 eyeshadows:  daylight, click, statuesque, makeover

I've also ordered some brushes from Coastal Scents that I'm anxiously awaiting.


----------



## Geminiz06

baked / chopper urban decay eyeshadow
midnight cowboy lip liner
liquid vintage crash liner
2 ped eggs


----------



## PrincessGina

After using my little sample of this, i was so impressed with it I bought a full size version: 
Estee Lauder XL Mascara





Urban Decay Mildew Eyeshadow:



Urban Decay X Eyeshadow:








 The first two colours - they are on sale online so i thought id try them out. 

I got this body powder but in Champagne flavour - on sale for £3.50




And I also got this on sale to try for £3.50 also: 
Hard Candy Hint Tint in Peanut Butter Cookie. I havent tried it yet so have no idea what its like.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

*I went and ahead and bought these: I just can't resist. I ordered them and I am waiting for them to arrive!! I am soooooooo excited !!*


*



*


* THIS ONE IN NO. 001*

*



*


* and finally:*

*



*​


----------



## motubound

La Mer The Treatment Cream Foundation in Natural (#2)
La Mer Foundation Brush
Diorshow Blackout
Molton Brown Recover Eyes Firmlift
Abella Enliten Skin Bleaching Cream


----------



## Mrsmac10

I just bought some refills of my philosphy favorites, purity cleanser, and hope in a tube its my favorite eye cream ever, it feels really thick going on but i does the job.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I got all of this at Sephora yesterday.


----------



## claireZk

Oooh Charisma, I am drooling right now!  Dior palettes are so cute!


----------



## cristalena56

oo the dior palletes!  i just bought today at sephora 2 Bare Minerals eye shadows in patience and water lily


----------



## frostedcouture

PurseFreak25, I have seen that mascara in a tube before! If you have the time, would you please review it for us in the Review sticky thread? Thanks!! It looks interesting.

I will be getting an e.l.f haul soon.


----------



## minks

Laura Mercier:
tinted moisturizer
bronzer
finishing brush
face polish


----------



## listrikmu

MAC #224 e/s blending brush
Dove silky straight conditioner (I love this!)
So tempted to the 4-color e/s palette frm L'oreal from the Celebrity eyes line. I think it called 'Beige eyes' or something...sighhhh...


----------



## .::Charisma::.

* claireZk  - Thanks so much sweety! I think they are so adorable as well, I just couldn't choose so I got them all haha!! I thought they would be perfect for my purse.

**cristalena56 - Hehe yeah! Just sooo lovely!!!
*


----------



## Pursefreak25

Frosted Couture- I placed a review on the mascara in the tube in the review thread. Check it out.


----------



## frostedcouture

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I went to the women's show that they have in the Detroit area every and Macy's is a sponsor every year and I purchased Diorshow Waterproof Mascara in Chestnut on Thursday and I really like it.


----------



## perlefine

Turquoise nailpolish


----------



## alfiebach

laura gellar new baked products, the baked eyeliner and brush are amazing, i have to try mascara, but love models prefer at the mo, also gale hayman eye lift gel lovely alfie x


----------



## weiswomen

Prescriptives - Vibrant-C (love it!!) and their flawless foundation. Very pleased with both.


----------



## windycityaj

Stila concelear and eye liner

mascara (black)

OPI nailpolishes (3)



Anne


----------



## Mrsmac10

listrikmu said:


> MAC #224 e/s blending brush
> Dove silky straight conditioner (I love this!)
> So tempted to the 4-color e/s palette frm L'oreal from the Celebrity eyes line. I think it called 'Beige eyes' or something...sighhhh...


That Mac 224 is my fave brush ever, i think i am up to 5 of them now


----------



## cristalena56

i got the clearasil skin perfecting wash and the neutrogena free fomaing wash...


----------



## claireZk

alfiebach said:


> *laura gellar new baked products*, the baked eyeliner and brush are amazing, i have to try mascara, but love models prefer at the mo, also gale hayman eye lift gel lovely alfie x


I just bought the baked powder foundation and I'm loving it!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I just got OPI Russian Navy (second bottle!), Kreme de la Kremlin, I'm India Mod For love and Nic's Stick in Text Me. I'm so excited to try the stick!!!


----------



## Tiare

Opi "25 Years of Colour" nailpolish. Sort of a dark rose.
Dr. Hauschka Rhythmic Night Conditioners
Natura Bisse 50% Glycolic
A natural bristle brush


----------



## listrikmu

yesterday night I bought the L'oreal Star Secrets Color Appeal eyeshadow quad. It's the quad w the nude, gold, pink and dark chocolate.


----------



## cathymd

claireZk said:


> I just bought the baked powder foundation and I'm loving it!!!


 
Yay Claire, I'm glad you like the powder foundation!


----------



## LABAG

Mrsmac10 said:


> I just bought some refills of my philosphy favorites, purity cleanser, and hope in a tube its my favorite eye cream ever, it feels really thick going on but i does the job.


Yah, A fellow Philosophy lover. I just refilled  a Large tube of Hope in a eye tube, Purity Cleanser, Amazing Grace Emulsion lotion, and Dr. Denese Face serum and firming face pads-love these products!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

more lipstick, lipliner, lip gloss combo from MAC

Faux
Half-red
fluste-rose


----------



## miss gucci

i finally bought Dior bronze...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i love it.,..
and then i bought...*Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss Reflect*








*Dior Vernis Nail Lacquer*
*



*


----------



## frostedcouture

miss gucci, I love that nail polish! Gorgeous.


----------



## claireZk

So pretty Miss Gucci!


----------



## Cheryl

Miss gucci polish? WHERE? Sounds like a cool polish, what's it look like? where can you buy it?


----------



## Giavonna

*I have the 4 piece set...the body lotion, the shower gel, the splash and the eau de toilette spray. It's my favorite scent this season from B&B works. *

*Mac lipglasses in Lychee Luxe and Revealing*
*Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush in Punchy*
*Yves Saint Laurent Luxurious Mascara *





*Flowerbomb by Viktor&Rolf*


----------



## MissTiss

Loveeee that nail polish Gucci!  

I got Dr. Hauschka's Moisturizing Day Cream (which I actually use at night - lol)  It smells like oranges to me.  It's my first Dr. H product. I hope I like it.


----------



## cocobella

I picked up Chanel Aqualumiere Lipgloss in Candy Glow & Soleil Tan- Bronzer in Sable D'or.  I got a free Chanel Beaute drawstring bag with my purchase too.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Giavonna- that scent smells soo good i have the lotion and body spray.


----------



## nat_attak

this past weekend i bought:
-cargo blu_ray mascara
-ysl 4 set eyeshadow #5
-ysl touche eclat
-smashbox cream liner in picasso
-mac eyeshadow in botanical
-nars brightening serum


----------



## MissTiss

Went to Ulta on a whim and got:
Smashbox lip gloss in Siren - LOVE THIS  - it's a sheer cherry red. Very nice. 





(Buy Two Get One Free) OPI Polishes in:

Some yellow color I can't remember the name too, but it's goldy bright yellow. 





ElePhantastic Pink





Yoga-ta Get this Blue
​


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins self tan.


----------



## miss gucci

thanks everyone..just let u now..those polishes are just fabolous...
and they look fabolous on nails..i will post some mod.pictures but i need to wait for appoinment for my nails.....lol..


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I wanted something nice and cheap (and didn't really care that it's aimed for the pre-teen/teenage group) so I bought this Bonne Bell LipLites in Metallic Mocha.


----------



## frostedcouture

I had a lipLITES. It was pink and cookies and cream I think..something like that. it smelled good but it was so sticky!


----------



## vanessa_karie

I just bought a few things from Shu Uemura last weekend, a powdery foundation, an age delay eye cream and also a new face wash.. Love their products so much, it works so well wiv my skin..


----------



## frostedcouture

I got a random NYC Nail Glossies. (209) It's a sheer coral-y pink. Very pretty


----------



## kippeydale

Elizabeth Arden Color Intrigue Gel Eye Liner in Bronze Pearl.  I absolutely love it; I'm thinking about going back to get it in Black Pearl too!!!


----------



## jc2239

i just ordered stacked style perfume in dolce dew and la maison de vanille perfume from sephora.  i couldn't resist the cheapness 

but i'm saving myself til i get to a mac store next week for some real spending


----------



## meeowy

I just ran out of everything so I bought quite a bit this month!  I don't need to shop again until next year.  = )
Nars blushes in Gilda and Madly
Shu Uemura blush in pale pink
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Laura Mercier powder foundation compact
Chamomile eye cream from Body Shop
Benefit "that gal" face primer
Anna Sui and Lancome mascara


----------



## candace117

jc2239 said:


> i just ordered stacked style perfume in dolce dew and la maison de vanille perfume from sephora. i couldn't resist the cheapness
> 
> but i'm saving myself til i get to a mac store next week for some real spending


 
I'm going to a standalone MAC store today.... 
Do you want to see my list of what I'm going to look at/consider buying? 

Who am I kidding, of course you do...

Eyeshadows:
parfait amour
crystal
electric eel
clarity
vanilla
ricepaper
shore leave

Eye primer

Lipglasses:
Prr
trifle
snowgirl
pink lemonade

Pigment:
tan 
naked
pink bronze
golden olive (really pumped for this one)

I don't plan on getting half of it, but those are what I really wanted to play with today


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> I'm going to a standalone MAC store today....
> Do you want to see my list of what I'm going to look at/consider buying?
> 
> Who am I kidding, of course you do...
> 
> Eyeshadows:
> parfait amour
> crystal
> electric eel
> clarity
> vanilla
> ricepaper
> shore leave
> 
> Eye primer
> 
> Lipglasses:
> Prr
> trifle
> snowgirl
> pink lemonade
> 
> Pigment:
> tan
> naked
> pink bronze
> golden olive (really pumped for this one)
> 
> I don't plan on getting half of it, but those are what I really wanted to play with today



LOL candace and i thought my list was long!  but you deserve it after that promotion 

my list so far (i have a nordstrom's credit so i'mhoping the counter will have most of this):

shadows:  
illegal cargo
submarine
any bright pinks i can find 

lippies:
love knot
bateaux
ensign
hey sailor (i know i don't need all of them-but  i at least need to try them )
steppin' out
money honey
glamour o.d.

pigments:
tan (after all i've heard about this i definitely need to check it out!)
mutiny

and as for the rest i'll be winging it.  i really need to cut down on the lippies though!


----------



## candace117

Jen,
I don't know what texture you prefer of lipglasses/glosses/etc, but I find myself much happier with dazzleglass and lipglass. I tried the Naughty Nauticals collection on and half of them didn't provide much color on my lips, and they wore off very fast.  It made me sad because Hey, Sailor is a very beautiful color. But at least I know what I should stick to! I hope they decide to keep dazzleglass around...bring it  back to be permanent...but maybe put them in a regular lipglass container so you get more  the size is very misleading! They are only .06 fl oz compared to .17 that you get in lipglass!


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> Jen,
> I don't know what texture you prefer of lipglasses/glosses/etc, but I find myself much happier with dazzleglass and lipglass. I tried the Naughty Nauticals collection on and half of them didn't provide much color on my lips, and they wore off very fast.  It made me sad because Hey, Sailor is a very beautiful color. But at least I know what I should stick to! I hope they decide to keep dazzleglass around...bring it  back to be permanent...but maybe put them in a regular lipglass container so you get more  the size is very misleading! They are only .06 fl oz compared to .17 that you get in lipglass!



Awww it's too bad about the texture, the colors seem so pretty!  I'm definitely going to experiment at the counter and if I don't HAVE to have the colors, I'll probably sacrifice a lustreglass or two for more dazzleglass .  I'm kinda worried that all the dazzleglasses will look exactly the same on me, but everyone seems to love them so I'm going to give them a shot!  

And the size really is misleading!  I was all excited thinking that for a little bit more money you got a much bigger size!  But oh well, at least the packaging is really cute .


----------



## MissTiss

miss gucci said:


> i finally bought Dior bronze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it.,..
> and then i bought...*Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss Reflect*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dior Vernis Nail Lacquer*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

Gucci, I saw these at Sephora (well, the testers anyway) SOLD OUT!! You did so good!


----------



## candace117

Some people prefer that kind of texture though, and most of their collections are regular lipglass...so I can't blame them. Lustreglass seems more 'summer friendly'...but I don't like it. 

I think Ms. Fizz would show up beautifully on you. It is hot pink but with the bluetoned pearl, so it shows up very nicely! I got a lot of comments on it, so I'm going to get another one as backup. I think some of them would show up on you. You may like to try Like Venus, as it has bright pink pearl. I think the colors would show up on you...you'd be surprised


----------



## jstreete

meeowy said:


> I just ran out of everything so I bought quite a bit this month! I don't need to shop again until next year. = )
> Nars blushes in Gilda and Madly
> Shu Uemura blush in pale pink
> Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
> Laura Mercier powder foundation compact
> Chamomile eye cream from Body Shop
> Benefit "that gal" face primer
> Anna Sui and Lancome mascara


 
I love Madly. It's so pretty and very natural. 
Could you tell me how you like the Chamomile eye cream?


----------



## MissTiss

Purchased MAC Fluidline in Dipdown.  I think I need a different brush...they told me at the counter to use the 266, but I'm thinkin' not...

Anyway, I can tell I am going to like it alot.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Today I got:
Laura Mercier Solid Gold eyeshadow pot from the Gold Digger Collection
Laura Mercier Pink Mosaic
Laura Mercier Crystal Lip Gloss ( to go over a couple matte stains to Summer them up a bit)


----------



## winterpearls3

i just bought nar's duo eye cream, unconditional love, and a mat stick for the lips.


----------



## listrikmu

All frm MAC...

- PLushlash mascara
- Select Cover-up concealer
- Lipstick in Buoy o Buoy
- Paint Pot in Layin' Low


----------



## cranberrym

Last week I bought a "baby sparks" dazzleglass from MAC; wore it for two days and I totally fell in love with it. I immediately went back to get 3 more colors--comet blue, bare necessity and steppin' out.  They are just to die for. Now I am thinking of getting some more!!

Just so you know, I normally don't care much for lip gloss. The last time (before dazzleglass) I bought lip gloss was maybe a year ago. This shows you how much I love MAC dazzleglass


----------



## fieryfashionist

Uhh, oh boy, basically every single MAC dazzleglass l/g except for the blue haha! :shame:  I literally gasped when I saw them... I might need some backups!


----------



## thetoa

Chanel Lumières Polychromes, and Intensités d'Ombre Angéliques. I'm not too sure of what to do with the first though, the colours are much brighter than I'm used to.


----------



## fashingrl

I went a little crazy again this weekend and bought a mixture of things:

Bath Soap from Lush in Ice Blue
NARS l/g in Turkish Delisght (bought 2 this is my new fave l/g color & texture)
Shu Uemera eyelash curler - time for a new one!
MAC White Kohl e/l - thanks for the tips ladies!
YSL Masara - Volume Effet Faux Cils in Black (dying to try this)!
Tarte "we wish you happiness" mini cheek stain set (comes in a DARLING purple case/box) and I have been dying to try this stuff too!
Sephora Prof brushes in: angled eyeliner, smokey eye and all over eye shadow

Again, we won't talk about this week's purse purchase which I totall did NOT plan on buying!  Also after reading the post about thin hair I am looking into those cool Bumble & Bumble thickening products and may have found a great seller on Ebay!


----------



## emilyharperfan

209 brush
Myth lipstick
Illegal Cargo, Meet The Fleet, and Pandamonium e/s
Comet Blue, Sugarrimmed, and Baby Sparks Dazzleglasses
5 foaming soaps from Bath & Body Works (5 for $10 Woohoo!)
More brushes from Michael's


----------



## Star15Rin

Just ordered Bliss Lemon and Sage Soapy Sap (a must-have in my shower) and an Urban Decay eyeshadow palette with 6 shades from Sephora.


----------



## Rondafaye

Yeesh -- too many:

Dior Airflash Foundation
Ready to Wear Liquid Lift Foundation
Guerlain Lip Pencil - Cupidon
Laura Mercier Flawless Fix Pencil
Guerlain le 2 de Guerlain Mascara - Violet
Lancome Artliner in Blueberry and Cranberry

Skin Care:
Dr. Brandt Skincare Discovery Kit
Dr. Brandt Poreless Essentials Kit


----------



## Tiare

Some Sally Hansen plumping balms. 
Nuxe Creme Fraiche Light moisturizer for combination skin.
Urban Decay De-Slick powder (love this!!!! )

This thread is making me want to head to MAC for some Dazzleglass!


----------



## loveyouu

Nail Polish


----------



## dmitchell15

OPI three pack nail polish in PINK

Hairspray
Garnier Shampoo & Conditioner

All items bought at ULTA


----------



## itsnicole

Went to the mall again yesterday for the 4th time this week in search of an amazing foundation that would not oxidize, and would be a good color match for me... I think I've finally found one that I love, and I ended up with...

- La Mer Creme Foundation
- La Mer Loose Powder in Translucent 

and tons of samples from their skincare line. Now I know why everyone is always raving about La Mer, everything I've tried is great so far!


----------



## itsnicole

itsnicole said:


> Went to the mall again yesterday for the 4th time this week in search of an amazing foundation that would not oxidize, and would be a good color match for me... I think I've finally found one that I love, and I ended up with...
> 
> - La Mer Creme Foundation
> - La Mer Loose Powder in Translucent
> 
> and tons of samples from their skincare line. Now I know why everyone is always raving about La Mer, everything I've tried is great so far!



Forgot to add, Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Rose (already had pink, but I had to have this one too, so pretty)!


----------



## kmh1190

*MAC Plush lash mascara in black*. I'm not normally a MAC makeup person but I saw this used in a video on youtube. It has a huge brush and because I have short thin eye lashes, I need all the help I can get!
Check this youtube video out:


----------



## twin53

laura mercier lipstick in brown sugar
laura mercier tinted moisturiser in sand
lancome powder brush #1
bare escentuals powder foundation in golden beige


----------



## Jahpson

I absolutely adore Sephora Professional Platinum brushes. I got two brushes and more foundation [something new]

Makeup Forever Foundation in #65







Sephora Professional Plantinum Blush Brush #49 (Holy Grail!!!!)






Sephora Professional Platinum Smudge Brush #11


----------



## nycgr1

I just puchased this:RX for brown skin


----------



## cathymd

Today I bought:
Fiberwig mascara
Tricia Sawyer eye slept undereye brightener
Laura Geller Balance-N-Bronze

I  Sephora!


----------



## lwmaam3

I just bought my first La Mer lotion, the small 1oz bottle.  I am going to go wash my face and try it out.  I have read that it takes about 4-6 weeks to see results, i can't wait!


----------



## Lola

Nars Multiple Stick in Orgasm---i wasn't sure about purchasing this because I already have the powder blush in Orgasm but the stick makes the color look so different!  It is much more sparkly and a bit more pink I think.  I highly highly recommend it since you can also use it on your eyes and lips.  It's just fab!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lola said:


> Nars Multiple Stick in Orgasm---i wasn't sure about purchasing this because I already have the powder blush in Orgasm but the stick makes the color look so different!  It is much more sparkly and a bit more pink I think.  I highly highly recommend it since you can also use it on your eyes and lips.  It's just fab!



hmm, maybe i'll consider it! i was considering the gloss/nail polish set in orgasm too


latest purchases:

philosophy lip gloss in coconut (the new summer one)- it's sparkly and tastes and smells JUST like a macaroon..so divine

new dior ultra gloss from the summer collection in beige.

nars blush in deep throat



and i want so much more stuff! damn sephora


----------



## kippeydale

Mario Bedescu Drying Lotion, Clarins Golden Eye Pencil, Lancome's Color Fever Lip Gloss in Luxuriate


----------



## twin53

rimmel lycra lash extender mascara in black
mac lustre lipstick in sophisto
mac select cover up in nw30
ulta bubble bath in citrus and vanilla
clear make-up bag form ulta


----------



## claireZk

The other day I re-ordered my Everyday Minerals foundation and also Waffle Cone and Favorite Hoodie blushes...











And today I ordered MAC pigments in Blue Brown and Lovely Lily.


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chanel no. 19 perfume spray
Chanel no. 19 body lotion
Nivea body oil
Nivea q10 night cream
Nivea q10 day cream....I love Nivea!!!!!


----------



## jc2239

MAC pink pearl pigment
MAC expensive pink eyeshadow
MAC sushi flower eyeshadow 
MAC hey sailor gloss
MAC pro 12 shadow palette 

Shiseido mascara base


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Paint Pot in Painterly  
MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks 
MAC Dazzleglass in Steppin' Out
MAC 168 Brush (had to have it, have no idea what it's for...)
Heatherette Beauty Powder in Alpha Girl (I got the last one!!! It was meant to be)
MAC Sheertone Blush in Trace Gold


NVEY Eco Organic Erase (Concealer) -- it's completely natural! I can't wait to use it! Too bad I didn't need concealer today...


----------



## itsnicole

- La Mer Liquid Foundation in Ivory
- La Mer Powder Brush


----------



## frostedcouture

Package of MAC makeup removing wipes.


----------



## exotikittenx

I just got the free Smashbox Highlighting Quad!  Not a purchase, but still really good!


Will probably be getting a Smashbox lip gloss at some point, since they are amazing, but holding off for now out of guilt for my hundreds of glosses not in use.


Also got this, good stuff:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ole Henriksen Fresh Start Eye Cream


----------



## Jahpson

I absolutely adore Sephora Professional Platinum brushes. I got three brushes and more foundation [something new]

Sephora Professional Platinum Crease Brush








Sephora Professional Platinum Blush Brush #49 (Holy Grail!!!!)






Sephora Professional Platinum Smudge Brush #11







dont know where the photos are, lets try again.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Dazzleglass in baby sparks & shadow in rice paper.


----------



## fendifemale

Abercrombie & Fitch Ezra Parfum
MAC Plushglass (Big Kiss)
MAC Lipgelee (Lust is Lush)


----------



## candace117

Does a tattoo count as a beauty purchase?


----------



## fendifemale

LOL! Yes. PICS PICS PICS


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> Does a tattoo count as a beauty purchase?




ooooooh....i wanna see


----------



## candace117

nooooooo it's still healing...not the prettiest yet 

It's the eye of Ra on the inside of my right wrist. I'm getting the other wrist done when DH gets back from Texas in July, so it will be like the two eyes are looking out at you when my wrists are together. 
I'm also going to get a scarab on my foot  

Can you tell I love ancient Egypt???? Like, LOVE it???? 


I like the eyes because the story is that the eyes of Horus (one is RA, one is Thoth) are basically like yin yang - each one represents one side of the dualistic nature of life, together they make a whole.


----------



## candace117

ok ok...I snapped a pic with my phone so you guys could have a peek...it's a little tender and dries out fast, so it doesn't look the greatest. But I heart it


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> nooooooo it's still healing...not the prettiest yet
> 
> It's the eye of Ra on the inside of my right wrist. I'm getting the other wrist done when DH gets back from Texas in July, so it will be like the two eyes are looking out at you when my wrists are together.
> I'm also going to get a scarab on my foot
> 
> Can you tell I love ancient Egypt???? Like, LOVE it????
> 
> 
> I like the eyes because the story is that the eyes of Horus (one is RA, one is Thoth) are basically like yin yang - each one represents one side of the dualistic nature of life, together they make a whole.



it's gorgeous!  and i love the meaning behind the tattoo


----------



## Tracy

i just bought the Tarte enbrightener whitener and gloss in pearly pink. i can't wait to get it!


----------



## Tracy

candace117 said:


> ok ok...I snapped a pic with my phone so you guys could have a peek...it's a little tender and dries out fast, so it doesn't look the greatest. But I heart it


 
candace, that looks so cool! my 6 year old son is _obsessed_ w/ ancient egypt. he just soaks it all in like a sponge!


----------



## claireZk

It looks awesome Candace!


----------



## bnjj

Can I share too?  This is a pic of the tat I got done when in Vegas a little over a month ago. It is on my lower back and is in memoriam of my sister (her favourite song). It is taken in a mirror so is in reverse. Ignore the strings hanging down - they are from my camera cord.


----------



## frostedcouture

Cool tattoos bnjj and Candace


----------



## listrikmu

Ooooo...love those tatoos...if i cld get them, I'll prob be covered in them...ekekekeke. Anyway got these during lunch:

- Maybelline fruit Jelly lipgloss in Honey Berry
- Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Pearl Plum (this is a deadringer for Chanel's Glossimer in Imaginaire!!!)

Fooo...finally something non-MAC for a change...but it'll prob be MAC again tonite...sigh....


----------



## harlem_cutie

got some Vincent Long e/s from VS SAS
also bought VS lotion and other stuff


----------



## candace117

nolarice said:


> candace, that looks so cool! my 6 year old son is _obsessed_ w/ ancient egypt. he just soaks it all in like a sponge!



That is so cute, that's how I was!!!!  Watch out! He may want to ink himself when he's older, LOL. My schedule of events is to get the matching eye, and a scarab on my foot in July, and possibly a winged scarab (way more detail) sometime after the deployment. Can't decide where I'd want that though. Either the upper middle back or right above my hip.


Tell your son right on for liking ancient Egypt so much! He has a friend in me!!!!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Picked up some thing from the MAC Neo Sci-Fi collection:
e/s in Magnetic Fields, Femme-Fi, and Time and Space
Blush in X-Rocks

Some LUSH Products, my first ones ever:

Honey I Washed the Kids Soap
Honey Bee Bath Bomb
AvoBath Bath Bomb
You've Been Mangoed Bath Melt
Sweet Japanese Girl (this rocks!)


Got a free sample of a shampoo bar, and bottled shampoo (can't remember the name). 

And  gift with purchase:  Sea Vegetable Soap. 

I can't wait to use some of these this weekend. It will be like a mini spa!


----------



## Tracy

candace117 said:


> That is so cute, that's how I was!!!!  Watch out! He may want to ink himself when he's older, LOL. My schedule of events is to get the matching eye, and a scarab on my foot in July, and possibly a winged scarab (way more detail) sometime after the deployment. Can't decide where I'd want that though. Either the upper middle back or right above my hip.
> 
> 
> Tell your son right on for liking ancient Egypt so much! He has a friend in me!!!!!!


 
the winged scarab would look awesome on the upper middle back! i'll let him get a tat if he's smart about it and after he's 18!
he recently watched a show on History about the life and death of cleopatra. it was sooo long and he was fixated!


----------



## candace117

That is soooooo cute  AWWWW!!!! My little bro is like that with the wild west. haha. and classic rock!
Kids are great.


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> ok ok...I snapped a pic with my phone so you guys could have a peek...it's a little tender and dries out fast, so it doesn't look the greatest. But I heart it


Candace, love your new tattoo! My husband has an eye of ra on his chest...


----------



## candace117

Ella, that is so cool!!!!!!!  I love egyptian art, and what it symbolizes. Is it a big eye? I like that mine is kind of small, but if i had gotten it on my foot like i was originally thinking, i would have made it big!!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

today i bought Givenchy summer cocktail perfume & Clinique scrub


----------



## nycgr1

I ordered my free sample from EM.


----------



## frostedcouture

I got Prestige liquid eyeliner in 'Fame', some random Revlon Colorstay eyeshadow quad, TooFaced fuze guilt free lip gloss, and UDPP from Ulta


----------



## jpgoeth

I just received some NARS stuff today:

the multiple in orgasm
the multiple in south beach
deep throat blush

I was really hoping that I wouldn't like some of it so that I could return it (these things add up quick!), but I love it all


----------



## jpgoeth

I seriously think I want the multiple in every color


----------



## frostedcouture

jpgoeth said:


> I seriously think I want the multiple in every color



 They are nice!


----------



## MissTiss

nycgr1 said:


> I ordered my free sample from EM.


 

I Love EM. Once you find your color, you'll be hooked! 


I picked up MAC Fluidline in Sweet Sage and Blacktrack and a 212 brush. I saw my SA apply eyeshadow as a liner with this and had to have it!


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> Ella, that is so cool!!!!!!!  I love egyptian art, and what it symbolizes. Is it a big eye? I like that mine is kind of small, but if i had gotten it on my foot like i was originally thinking, i would have made it big!!!!


 
it's not huge, but it is bigger than yours. His has a bit of color in it, but I like that yours is all black!  I showed him yours last night and he thought it was very cool! 

I'm thinking about getting my son's astrological symbol (capricorn) done on my lower back, in all black....I just haven't quite taken the jump to go do it...


----------



## candace117

SO COOL! haha me and your hub are twins kinda! My DH has two griffins - one on each shoulder, each a radically different style. Beautiful artwork too...I want to stick to all black tattoos, the Irish lion on my back is all black....If I get a winged scarab though, I think his wings would look better in color. 

Just be careful on the back, it hurts a lot!!!!! It hurt so bad, that my wrist didn't hurt AT ALL! LOL. And that was 5 years later!


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> SO COOL! haha me and your hub are twins kinda! My DH has two griffins - one on each shoulder, each a radically different style. Beautiful artwork too...I want to stick to all black tattoos, the Irish lion on my back is all black....If I get a winged scarab though, I think his wings would look better in color.
> 
> Just be careful on the back, it hurts a lot!!!!! It hurt so bad, that my wrist didn't hurt AT ALL! LOL. And that was 5 years later!


 Yes, that's what worries me...the pain!!! But I have had a baby so it can't be as painful as that (I wonder)


----------



## miss gucci

i just bought Dior manicure collection...


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS lipstick in Belle du Jour and gloss in Supervixen!


----------



## bnjj

I just bought this:


----------



## omgblonde

I went Benefit mad today.. I got..

Nice Knickers Lipstick





Who Are You Wearing? Lipgloss





Erase Paste





& Talk To The Tan


----------



## Star15Rin

I just received my Sephora order! I got two of their triangle make-up bags, one in Zebra and one in Giraffe! http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P208323&categoryId=B70 These will be great for travel! 
I also ordered the Lorac Hollywood Heat set http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P210302&categoryId=C11246
And it is so cute! This will also be great for travel! Love the eyeshadow colors!


----------



## cristalena56

i ordered a few mac pigment samples... thanks claire!!  http://www.thebodyneeds.com/pigments.html


----------



## jpgoeth

that lorac set looks super cute!


----------



## bnjj

I went to Sephora again today and used a GC I had on hand to get:

This trio smells divine, especially the Belgian Waffles.  These can be used as shampoo, body wash and bubble bath.




Sephora Beach Glow Shimmering Body Oil Spray


----------



## itsnicole

Sephora Midnight Train Case


----------



## Pursegrrl

I just ordered Chanel's le crayon yeux (liner) in Coffee Bean.  I have it in black and it's amazing!

Also jumping on the Orgasm train (OK that sounds funny!)...and ordered the NARS lip gloss.


----------



## frostedcouture

I went to Ulta and got Max Factor volume Couture mascara in waterproof, NYC liquid eyeliner in pearlized black, Ulta Professional duo-fibre brush (like the 187, decided to get a smaller one too) and an essie nail polish.


----------



## ladystara

itsnicole said:


> Sephora Midnight Train Case



How do you like it?  I've been thinking about getting it!


----------



## itsnicole

ladystara said:


> How do you like it? I've been thinking about getting it!


 
I love it! I feel so organized now, since before getting this I had three different makeup bags at the same time with all of my stuff, lol. I was hesitant to get it at first because of the price, so I compared it to a Caboodles one I found at Target, but it was smaller than Sephora's and not as sturdy, so I ended up taking the plunge. Definitely worth it, and the fact that the dividers are adjustable helps a lot. I hope this helps, and if you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Pursegrrl

....almost forgot:
Ojon hair glossing mist (tried it on a whim at Sephora and I LOVE!)

And I went to Michael's and picked up a clear, round glass cylindrical vase and filled it with about 3000 clear beads...now I have my own Sephora-style brush holder!  yahoo!!


----------



## jc2239

i picked up urban decay de-slick mattifying powder, benefit lipstick in candy store, MAC pleasureseeker lipstick and like venus dazzleglass, thebalm plumping glosses in a few colors and a bunch of other goodies


----------



## pond23

MAC "Sweet Sage" Fluidline
MAC "Antiquity" Technakohl
MAC "Spirit" Lipstick
Lancome "Poolside Bronze" Double Ended Color Design Kohl Eye Liner


----------



## ladystara

itsnicole said:


> I love it! I feel so organized now, since before getting this I had three different makeup bags at the same time with all of my stuff, lol. I was hesitant to get it at first because of the price, so I compared it to a Caboodles one I found at Target, but it was smaller than Sephora's and not as sturdy, so I ended up taking the plunge. Definitely worth it, and the fact that the dividers are adjustable helps a lot. I hope this helps, and if you have any other questions feel free to ask.



Those are the same problems I had with ti!  The cabooles seems too much like cardboard and flimsy.  I'm debating to wait until sephora has a F&F.


----------



## listrikmu

went abit crazy at a local dept store warehouse sale yesterday evening...ekekekeke.

- Lancome Maquibase Shine-control Perfecting Makeup base SPF25 PA++
- Boitherm White Detox corrective makeup base SPF 25 PA++ (yellow, anti-darkening/dark circles effect)
- Biotherm Define Eyes eye pencil in brown
- Shu Uemura pressed eye shadow in IR Green 400 (this goes great with my MAC Sumptuous Olive!)

All the above are at least on 50% off....!!!


----------



## cheburashka

cristalena56 said:


> i ordered a few mac pigment samples... thanks claire!!  http://www.thebodyneeds.com/pigments.html



I'm so glad I got a few too, for myself and my mom !


----------



## irish_clover

MAC eyeshadow in parfait amour and an NYC bronzer. It's kinda cool, much bigger than a regular bronzer with a palm tree and beach scence printed into it in lighter shimmery colours.


----------



## exotikittenx

Lip gloss shade Pop.  Got 20% off at the smashbox site thanks to the deals and steals thread.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice job!!  That Smashbox primer is Da Bomb dot Com!!! HTH!!


----------



## Cheryl

Pursegrrl said:


> ....almost forgot:
> Ojon hair glossing mist (tried it on a whim at Sephora and I LOVE!)
> 
> And I went to Michael's and picked up a clear, round glass cylindrical vase and filled it with about 3000 clear beads...now I have my own Sephora-style brush holder!  yahoo!!



I couldnt help myself!!! I saw you say this about the vase and beads and did the exact SAME thing today... it is SOOOO nice and I love it!! Thanks so much for mentioning doing this.. i just love it


----------



## jpgoeth

I got another NARS multiple stick... in Cannes.  I'm a little obsessed:shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

cherthompson said:


> I couldnt help myself!!! I saw you say this about the vase and beads and did the exact SAME thing today... it is SOOOO nice and I love it!! Thanks so much for mentioning doing this.. i just love it


 
Glad you love it too, C, congrats!!


----------



## MissTiss

exotikittenx said:


> Lip gloss shade Pop. Got 20% off at the smashbox site thanks to the deals and steals thread.


 


 I LOVE POP!  Always carry it with me.  Great discount. I need to go over the the D&S forum more often.


----------



## claireZk

exotikittenx said:


>


I have an Endless palette like the one in that set and I use it alllll the time


----------



## ellacoach

lately I can't seem to stop buying nail polish. Today at lunch I just picked up 2 more from OPI: Russian Navy and Pompeii Purple.


----------



## jpgoeth

ellacoach said:


> lately I can't seem to stop buying nail polish. Today at lunch I just picked up 2 more from OPI: Russian Navy and Pompeii Purple.


 
The Russian Navy is HOT though!


----------



## fashingrl

Caress has some nummy new Body Washes (exotic line) - I got Brazilian and Moroccan - can't wait to use them.  Two exciting Dove deodorants (LOL) - cashmere mist and gor fresh ...it says energizing...wonder if it will wake me up in the morning.  And finally for my crows feet, I am going to try Olay's regenerist eye lifting serum...I have heard good things about this, but am curious if anyone out here has tried it.  If you want to PM me if you have feel free.


----------



## hippychick11

exotikittenx said:


> I got this at the Smashbox F&F too ! It will be here on Friday .


----------



## claireZk

I got Revlon Diamond Lust in Pillow Talk Pink for only $3 at Walgreens.  I've been eying this stuff forever, but I couldn't bring myself to shell out $13 for it. I love Revlon, but if I'm going to spend that much, I want MAC 

Anyway, here it is.  It's really shimmery and pretty IRL!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i  have that in some beige color and just picked up a gorgeous blush from that line for like $3 something-it's waiting to be reviewed


----------



## claireZk

^ Ok not to sound like a huge weirdo, but I actually thought of you when I bought it.  It reminded me of the sparkling pinks you wear :shame:


----------



## bnjj

claireZk said:


> I got Revlon Diamond Lust in Pillow Talk Pink for only $3 at Walgreens. I've been eying this stuff forever, but I couldn't bring myself to shell out $13 for it. I love Revlon, but if I'm going to spend that much, I want MAC
> 
> Anyway, here it is. It's really shimmery and pretty IRL!


 
I picked up a Revlon lipgloss today and almost bought this as well.  It's $15 in Canada though so I passed.  I might check out WalMart to see how much it is.


----------



## harlem_cutie

claireZk said:


> ^ Ok not to sound like a huge weirdo, but I actually thought of you when I bought it. It reminded me of the sparkling pinks you wear :shame:


 
dude that makes you a total WEIRDO. just kidding 

Duane Reade has the entire collection at 50% off. What is the Diamond Lust line all about?


----------



## frostedcouture

Claire, I thought of Jen when I saw your post!!  I love the pinks you wear Jen! So pretty


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ Ok not to sound like a huge weirdo, but I actually thought of you when I bought it.  It reminded me of the sparkling pinks you wear :shame:



LOL every time i pass the Tarte display at Sephora i think of you so i must be a weirdo too 




frostedcouture said:


> Claire, I thought of Jen when I saw your post!!  I love the pinks you wear Jen! So pretty



awwww-i love being thought of!   thanks so much frosted!  i do love me my pink


----------



## sa21726

Clinique high definition mascara in black and it came with gwp from Nordstrom


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehe Jen, me too!  In this thread in the general discussion I got a few compliments that made me blush so much. It feels good doesn't it?


----------



## tiny dancer

claireZk said:


> I got Revlon Diamond Lust in Pillow Talk Pink for only $3 at Walgreens. I've been eying this stuff forever, but I couldn't bring myself to shell out $13 for it. I love Revlon, but if I'm going to spend that much, I want MAC
> 
> Anyway, here it is. It's really shimmery and pretty IRL!


 
Ive been eyeing this off for ages!! Well.. actually, the other shades aswell! (I cant remember the names but theres a lavender, a silver, a bronze and of course, this one^^)
I already have the beige one (called 'champagne buzz') and I really love it. I wanted to buy this one aswell but my friend said because it has a subtle pink colour in it, it wouldnt look good. 
"You shouldnt wear any pinks/reds around the eye because it can make them look sore or swollen."
ooh... Is this true???
How do you like PillowTalk ClaireZk? Im curious to know! :shame:


----------



## fashingrl

While we are all gushing when I bought my little mini 3 tarte cheek stain set a couple of weekends ago, I thought of Claire too .... and when I wear my Honey Lust shadow I think of Tori..... this is fun.


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Hehe Jen, me too!  In this thread in the general discussion I got a few compliments that made me blush so much. It feels good doesn't it?



it definitely does!  



April_Skye said:


> Ive been eyeing this off for ages!! Well.. actually, the other shades aswell! (I cant remember the names but theres a lavender, a silver, a bronze and of course, this one^^)
> I already have the beige one (called 'champagne buzz') and I really love it. I wanted to buy this one aswell but my friend said because it has a subtle pink colour in it, it wouldnt look good.
> "You shouldnt wear any pinks/reds around the eye because it can make them look sore or swollen."
> ooh... Is this true???
> How do you like PillowTalk ClaireZk? Im curious to know! :shame:



champagne buzz is the one i have!  

and i'm not claire but i think pinks looks good on almost everyone!  it really depends on the shade of pink and your skintone (red looks horrible on me because i have a red to my skin) but i think with the right shade, pink eyeshadow looks gorgeous on everybody!  although i am a bit biased since everyone knows i love my pinks!


----------



## MissTiss

oooh I wanna gush too! I was talking about the Beauty Bar with my MAC SA and told her how I sent Candace her way (she's the one who took Candace's order) and I thought of literally all of you when I picked out my blue brown pigment! I figured you'd be proud I got over my fear and picked on up. LOL! 

I love my girls on tPF.


----------



## candace117

JC, I can find a way to put pink on everyone too  LEAVE IT TO US...we will convert everyone...

MissTiss! I am so happy that your SA took my order...she was very sweet  I wish I lived close enough to go over for a little visit! I love meeting new makeup artists! 
She got a good dose of what I like because I think most of my small order was freakin lip gloss, hahahhahahahha


----------



## fashingrl

I just went NUTS on MAC.com....I haven't even got last weeks order yet! I will list that stuff at the bottom....cuz I think I am getting a pretty good haul!!! Can't wait for this stuff to arrive 

*Todays Order:*

Pigment - Mutiny
Pigment - Lark About
Solarbits - BronzeScape
e/s - Brule
e/s - Patina
e/s - Daisy Chain
Tendertone - Deep Sigh
Tendertone - E-Z Baby
Tenderton - Pucker
Brush # 222

*Last Week's Order - haven't received it yet*

Pigment - Dark Soul (little unsure on this one)
Pigment - Blue Brown
Pigment - Chocolate Brown
Shade Stick - Fresh Cement
l/s - angel (running through this like crazy)
Neo Sci Fi e/s -Femme Fi
Neo Sci Fi e/s - Magnetic Fields

Wait I am not done........

*6 Pigments I won on Ebay (full size) for 50.00 woo hoo*

Dark Soul
Gold Dust
All Girl
Fuschia
Teal
Old Gold

*and I just won 3 MAC t-shirts on Ebay too*

Black too w/MAC in white
Barbie MAC tee
Viva Glam tee

OK, I am done....clearly someone needs to intervene my bank account is screaming!


----------



## frostedcouture

fashingrl, awesome purchases! Mutiny is such a pretty color, I'm wearing it today.


----------



## Geminiz06

Smashbox halo-LOVE LOVE LOVE- I have been looking for a powder that wasn't too shimmery but not flat matte. The just reflected off of the skin with a natural luminosity (I must say I love it) I tried it in the medium...I think it caould work as a great bronzer too
Buxom lips- Bare essential in kanani- and bianca
Vera Wang princess


----------



## tiny dancer

jc2239 said:


> it definitely does!
> 
> 
> 
> champagne buzz is the one i have!
> 
> and i'm not claire but i think pinks looks good on almost everyone! it really depends on the shade of pink and your skintone (red looks horrible on me because i have a red to my skin) but i think with the right shade, pink eyeshadow looks gorgeous on everybody! although i am a bit biased since everyone knows i love my pinks!


 
Hey thanks for the advice! 
I definatley wanna give it a try now. Those revlon shadows have just the right amount of shimmer IMO. Champagne Buzz is my favourite 'day' shade for work. I just had to ask coz Id hate to spend $25 on a shadow that might make me look like I have an eye infection LOL!
Thats next on my list of purchases... (The same goes with the lavender and the silver as well!)


----------



## fashingrl

frostedcouture said:


> fashingrl, awesome purchases! Mutiny is such a pretty color, I'm wearing it today.


 
Thanks FC, I wore one of my other light blue pigments today as a blue "base" can't remember the name with a dark blue e/s from the naughty nauticals collection and it looked good, so I am looking forward to this new color.


----------



## jc2239

April_Skye said:


> Hey thanks for the advice!
> I definatley wanna give it a try now. Those revlon shadows have just the right amount of shimmer IMO. Champagne Buzz is my favourite 'day' shade for work. I just had to ask coz Id hate to spend $25 on a shadow that might make me look like I have an eye infection LOL!
> Thats next on my list of purchases... (The same goes with the lavender and the silver as well!)



*april* that's crazy expensive!!  i saw them for 50% off by me today-so around $6 each (and i know walgreens had them on clearance for like $3 each!)


----------



## tiny dancer

jc2239 said:


> *april* that's crazy expensive!! i saw them for 50% off by me today-so around $6 each (and i know walgreens had them on clearance for like $3 each!)


 
LOL I know! but thats the downside of living in Australia... Those products are still relatively new here so its going to take a few more months for it to be reduced down in cost... But they're so pretty! I want them now! ush:
Ive also have my eyes on the Peachy Keen blush they released but at the moment, its still up around the $30 mark 
And this is at Target by the way...
Oh well... Patience is a virtue!


----------



## jc2239

^^^ ooooh peachy keen is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## tiny dancer

^^ It is but there were no testers when I saw it. Im intruiged... but it did look a 'tad' bit dark for me in the pack though..
(Im caucasian - as pale as you can get)
Nine times out ten, im the lightest shade in a series of foundations...
Peachy Keen has a bit of an orangey hue to it.. Or maybe Im just better off sticking to pinks?? LOL oh what am I saying?! If the answers were this simple, we wouldnt need to hunt for the right products...
Besides, it really is half the fun!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i blogged about this awhile back....let me dig up the the photos for you.  i'm pretty pale and peachykeen is absolutely beautiful!






and compared to MAC springsheen (they're pretty similar so if you have springsheen you have a pretty good basis for comparison )

Springsheen on the left, Peachykeen on the right


----------



## tiny dancer

Oh wow!! Thankyou so much *jc2239*! you're a gem! 
I see what you mean now! They are both very pretty shades and very similar - though peachy keen is definatley alot more sheer.
i love how they have a subtle golden glow about them. Just what I need after a long night out on the town!! 

*sigh* its hard being a girl sometimes...


----------



## frostedcouture

I like how sheer the Peachy keen blush is! It's also very pretty


----------



## tiny dancer

^^ Yeah it looks like a pretty universal shade that could suit anyone!


----------



## jc2239

April_Skye said:


> Oh wow!! Thankyou so much *jc2239*! you're a gem!
> I see what you mean now! They are both very pretty shades and very similar - though peachy keen is definatley alot more sheer.
> i love how they have a subtle golden glow about them. Just what I need after a long night out on the town!!
> 
> *sigh* its hard being a girl sometimes...



awww you're welcome *april*!  peachykeen really is gorgeous, especially on lighter skin tones.  i think it would look lovely on you!  i love it as an everyday blush-it's subtle but provides a beautiful glow to your skin.  



frostedcouture said:


> I like how sheer the Peachy keen blush is! It's also very pretty



it really is frosted!  it can definitely be more pigmented, but i prefer to apply my blushes sheerly and this gives you a gorgeous glow without screaming "look at my blush!!"


----------



## lv lover steph

Gosh, I would literally be posting something daily here - I spend WAY TOO MUCH on makeup and beauty items.  But today, it was a bunch of Laura Mercier eyeliner - I love her colors that arrived in the mail.


----------



## jc2239

picked this up recently (too faced retractable kabuki for travel)








LOOOOOOOVE -it's so so so soft!!!!!


----------



## fashingrl

oooh JC that is too cute, I love the pink color!  Of course it goes with all of your pinks


----------



## fashingrl

lv lover steph said:


> Gosh, I would literally be posting something daily here - I spend WAY TOO MUCH on makeup and beauty items. But today, it was a bunch of Laura Mercier eyeliner - I love her colors that arrived in the mail.


 
Post when you can!!  We make up lovers enjoy seeing what our tpf friends are buying!!!


----------



## candace117

Jen, I love kabuki brushes! Great pick!


----------



## jc2239

fashingrl said:


> oooh JC that is too cute, I love the pink color!  Of course it goes with all of your pinks



yes it does!   i kinda wish that the casing was made out of a sturdy plastic rather than the shiny (and somewhat thin looking!) metal it's actually made of, but oh well!  i love the flowers on the packaging though-they remind me of cherry blossoms  and of course th brush is super super soft.



candace117 said:


> Jen, I love kabuki brushes! Great pick!



this is the softest one i've ever tried!  LOVE that i can travel easily with it


----------



## Schmodi

I just bought Moroccan Oil-that stuff is amazing.  I also made up a new glycolic toner which overnight completely decreased the red irritation from a blemish I had


----------



## hippychick11

OMG  I was bad today, got the Chanel Palette in Naturelle at Macys and then ordered the palette in Tropicale at NM (comes with a gloss and a bag of samples ).


----------



## tiny dancer

^^Lucky!!! You should post some pics!
oohh ive been dying for some retail therapy these past 2 weeks


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> picked this up recently (too faced retractable kabuki for travel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOVE -it's so so so soft!!!!!


That is just too stinkin' cute!  lol

I just placed a Sasa order... I got some L'Oreal hair stuff, two mascaras and a Palgantong set with the new pearlized powder.  I'm so excited!


----------



## jc2239

^^^ ooooh that powder goes with my new brush!


----------



## tiny dancer

Inspired by some of TPF ladies raving on about sexy dark red/wine nail polishes, I snapped up a bottle of Revlons' "Vixen"
Very vampish indeed.... 
LOVE it!


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^^ ooooh that powder goes with my new brush!


I was thinking the same thing!  I was just looking at pink brushes the other day.  I'm convincing myself that I need one now


----------



## fashingrl

claireZk said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I was just looking at pink brushes the other day. I'm convincing myself that I need one now


 
Claire let me be an enabler, that brush is soooo cute and it would look perfect with your new items!  A girl must match right  (LOL)


----------



## jc2239

fashingrl said:


> Claire let me be an enabler, that brush is soooo cute and it would look perfect with your new items! A girl must match right (LOL)




^^  i agree you definitely need it!   how is your life complete without a pink brush?


----------



## claireZk

I just told bf that "the makeup girls" (that's what he calls tpf) said I need a pink brush  

Now he's like this: 

LOL!


----------



## Compass Rose

Best ever nail polish in the world....Sally Hansen 10-day No Chip!!  Enough supplies for a french manicure!


----------



## jpgoeth

Oh god, I just ordered a TON of vincent longo stuff from the bath and body works sale (posted in the deals and steals forum).


----------



## frostedcouture

claireZk said:


> I just told bf that "the makeup girls" (that's what he calls tpf) said I need a pink brush
> 
> Now he's like this:
> 
> LOL!



Hehe


----------



## fashingrl

Went to the local outlets today and got a haul of stuff!

CKINtu perfume 

and then at the Cosmetics Co Outlet we have all been talking about......

MAC Royal Assets Pallette in Smokey Eyes
MAC Royal Assets Pallette in Cool Eyes
MAC Pigment in Mauvement
MAC e/s in Earthly Riches (really excited to play with this)
MAC e/s in Dazzlelight (use so much of this...put it in my backstock)
MAC Shadestick in Gracious Me
MAC Shadestick in Overcast
Set of 3 Clear Lipglasses
MAC Brush #231
MAC Brush #242
Clinique High Definition Mascara in Chocolate Lustre

All of the above make-up/brushes outside of the perfume was $186.00 - CCO is a good deal!!


----------



## Cheryl

I went to my local outlet today and here is what i got 
Bobbi Brown Eye MU remover
Bobbi Brown Galaxy Long-wear cream shadow
Bobbi Brown Powder Pink Blush
Bobbi Brown Gel Liner
Bobbi Brown Gloss (I forget the color name)
Clinique Lip Gloss (I forget the color name)
Bobbi Brown Bronze Brick

I feel as though I didnt get enough there so I then went to Saks and go this stuff, LoL
Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine Eyeliner Brush
Bobbi Brown bronzed Pink tinted lip balm
Bobbi Brown Desert bronze tinted lip balm
Bobbi Brown 3 pan palette
3 Bobbi blushes for the palette (pink sugar, washed rose, & flame)


----------



## fashingrl

cherthompson said:


> I went to my local outlet today and here is what i got
> Bobbi Brown Eye MU remover
> Bobbi Brown Galaxy Long-wear cream shadow
> Bobbi Brown Powder Pink Blush
> Bobbi Brown Gel Liner
> Bobbi Brown Gloss (I forget the color name)
> Clinique Lip Gloss (I forget the color name)
> Bobbi Brown Bronze Brick
> 
> I feel as though I didnt get enough there so I then went to Saks and go this stuff, LoL
> Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine Eyeliner Brush
> Bobbi Brown bronzed Pink tinted lip balm
> Bobbi Brown Desert bronze tinted lip balm
> Bobbi Brown 3 pan palette
> 3 Bobbi blushes for the palette (pink sugar, washed rose, & flame)


 

You did good!  I love BB brushes, in fact most of my brushes are BB.  I have a lot of their shadows both cream and powder too.  Do you remember those cool smudge pallettes they had a couple of years ago, one was matte and the other frosted?  I love those!


----------



## Cheryl

^^ I actually just started getting into Bobbi Brown within the last month or so, Im just in love... great stuff


----------



## xiannie

JUJU Moisturizer!


----------



## MissTiss

fashingrl said:


> Went to the local outlets today and got a haul of stuff!
> 
> CKINtu perfume
> 
> and then at the Cosmetics Co Outlet we have all been talking about......
> 
> MAC Royal Assets Pallette in Smokey Eyes
> MAC Royal Assets Pallette in Cool Eyes
> MAC Pigment in Mauvement
> MAC e/s in Earthly Riches (really excited to play with this)
> MAC e/s in Dazzlelight (use so much of this...put it in my backstock)
> MAC Shadestick in Gracious Me
> MAC Shadestick in Overcast
> Set of 3 Clear Lipglasses
> MAC Brush #231
> MAC Brush #242
> Clinique High Definition Mascara in Chocolate Lustre
> 
> All of the above make-up/brushes outside of the perfume was $186.00 - CCO is a good deal!!


 
Daaaaaang! Great Haul! I wanted to go this weekend, but I was stuck in the house.  Maybe next weekend. I hope I do half as well....maybe I should wait until payday - just in case...I wouldn't want to pass anything up. Right?


----------



## claireZk

xiannie said:


> JUJU Moisturizer!



How do you like it?  I really love their lip creams!


----------



## ladystara

I just bought the Chanel Inimitable in the Emraude and it came with a free lipgloss!


----------



## Rondafaye

I have three orders from Sephora en route. I am a cosmetics addict!

I have a bunch of the Napoleon Perdis sale stuff coming, plus: 

Marc Jacobs Spash in Pear
Benefit Erase Paste
Laura Geller Spackle Trio
Laura Geller Contouring Powder
Jean Paul Gaultier LeMale (for my husband)

Then, I just tried Shiseido's Hydro-Power Eye Shadow and love it, so I ordered a bunch of shades: Violet Visions, Green Exotique, Lemon Sugar, Spring Plum and Whitelights.

Shiseido The Makeup Accentuating Color Stick in Peach Flush
Shiseido The Makeup Mascara Base (which really works for me)


----------



## cocobella

Just picked up Chanel Glossimer in Constellation & MAC Solar Bits Bronzescape.


----------



## pixiefrog

My latest Sephora outting this past weekend I bought the following Nars products...

NARS-lipgloss - Greek Holiday...gorgeous
        lipgloss - Supervixen... loves it!
Velvet matte lip pencil in Belle De Jour
Artist palette with lots of fun colors to play around with and I spent 2 much as usual


----------



## claireZk

I just placed an Ulta order.  Right now they have free shipping on all orders over $25, 20% off one item, and buy 2 get 2 on some brands 

I got this Japonesque eyelash curler.  The double pads/ no metal should mean no more ripped out lashes 





I also got two pen concealers, a green one for blemishes and a light-reflective one for eyes.  My favorite Bourjois concealer (the illuminating pen) was discontinued. I'm so sad!


----------



## tiny dancer

Nice job! I love my green concealer! Works like a dream!


----------



## fashingrl

I picked up Urban Decay's Mattifying Powder - been getting a bad case of the oiles lately.


----------



## cristalena56

i got 3 cream body washes, 1 shower gel, 1 full size body splash, and 1 travel size body splash at bath and body works. when they have items for $3, they are evil! haha :shame:


----------



## bebedawl

I bought these cold wax brow shapers and they are amazing!!


----------



## jpgoeth

Estee Lauder Double Wear Zero-Smudge Lengthening Mascara in black

The mascara quest continues....


----------



## Odette

- Chanel Nail Colors in Blue Satin and Organdy

- Korres Summer Essentials Kit - Watermelon Body Scrub, Watermelon SPF 30 face cream, and Yoghurt Cooling After-Sun Body Gel

- Clinique Even Better Skin Tone Corrector

I rarely spend money on beauty stuff so I am pretty excited for all this new stuff!


----------



## kippeydale

hmmm....Avon's Feeling Fine Ultra-Fine Eyeliner in Cobalt, Avon's Dual-Ended Eye Brush; Avon's Ergonomic eye liner brush; Napoleon Perdis's concealer, lip gloss in Paris, and eye shadow in 36 Rose.  Shiseido face brush.

And FINALLY...my Shu Uemura order came in...so I now have my Base Control in Green, mini-eyelash curler, and 3 samples:  Depsea moisture replenishing lotion; ACE reinforcing gel cream; ACE reinforcing gel lotion


----------



## Pursefreak25

Imasad- love the nail colours


----------



## jpgoeth

MORE mascara - 
imju fiberwig
givenchy eye fly


----------



## SimplyElegant

MAC dazzleglass in pleasure principle, tendertone in e-z baby, solar bits in sunpower and Cargo blush in Catalina.


----------



## LeMonde

I just got two *CHANEL Glossimer* (LEVRES SCINTILLANTES)
one Blizzard and one Jaipur - loving both! 
Still need two more (one in neutral / nude shade and one more for an evening, but can't decide which ones exactly lol)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lookee lookee what arrived from Saks.com today!

Nars lipgloss in Orgasm
Chanel le crayon yeux in Coffee Bean (I have it in black/noir and it ROCKS).  The angled sponge blender on the other end is the shee-ite!

...and I'm not sure if Saks does this routinely, but I got a bonus of free samples!
- Thierry Mugler Alien perfume (wow, love it!)
- Versace Bright Crystal eau de toilette
- Clarins repair concentrate serum
- MyBlend facial cleanser (haven't heard of this...anyone?)

And...a code for free online shipping for my next order!  Wowee, with no sales tax + free shipping I'm in love!


----------



## candace117

JackieG said:


> I just got two *CHANEL Glossimer* (LEVRES SCINTILLANTES)
> one Blizzard and one Jaipur - loving both!
> Still need two more (one in neutral / nude shade and one more for an evening, but can't decide which ones exactly lol)



For nude, I'd probably get Sarong, it's a very nude shade with a hint of shimmer but nothing over the top. 
For evening, if you want drama....hmmm...what colors do you usually go to? My fave evening color is Eclipse but I like sheer deep berries, and this one has a lot of sparkle.


----------



## Pursegrrl

pixiefrog said:


> My latest Sephora outting this past weekend I bought the following Nars products...
> 
> NARS-lipgloss - Greek Holiday...gorgeous
> *lipgloss - Supervixen*... loves it!
> Velvet matte lip pencil in Belle De Jour
> Artist palette with lots of fun colors to play around with and I spent 2 much as usual


 
I love it too!    Congrats!


----------



## lucywife

By Terry rose lip balm (again)


----------



## claireZk

I picked up a couple Colorstay eyeliners at Wegmans today (Black and Navy blue). I'm naughty.  I can't even shop for groceries without buying makeup.  The saddest part is that I felt guilty spending $15 on them, so I decided to put back some food :shame:


----------



## jc2239

^^ LOL claire


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ OMG Claire you crack me up!!


----------



## frostedcouture

LOL Claire, that's funny


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK this is getting insane...but in a good way.

Just ordered from saks.com:
Nars lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
Chanel glossimers in seashell and sundress.  I love NARS glosses and MAC too but Chanel is my first love...glossimers stay put far better than either, at least for me.


----------



## MissTiss

lmao @ Claire! I would do the same thing.  I've found myself having to scrounge around the pantry because I spent too much money on make up (or purses). 

Picked up Philosophy Turbo C Powder from Sephora
MAC Pigments in Rose, Melon, and Sweet Sienna.


----------



## dmitchell15

I went to bath and body work's summer sale today. I bought Pear Blossom body spray, lotion, and shower gel. I also bought Rainwater Leaves body spray, and flowering herbs body spray. I paid less than $10 dollars on 4 full sizes and one trial size.


----------



## LeMonde

candace117 said:


> For nude, I'd probably get Sarong, it's a very nude shade with a hint of shimmer but nothing over the top.
> For evening, if you want drama....hmmm...what colors do you usually go to? My fave evening color is Eclipse but I like sheer deep berries, and this one has a lot of sparkle.


Thank you for the advice. I'm not into a lot of sparkle though, still getting used to putting anything on my lips besides chapstick :shame: I'll try the Sarong again, don't remember exactly which one it was (last time at the store I must have tried almost all of them lol it's just so hard to choose with all these bright lights there, and after rubbing the lips with the tissue my lips get all red; only after I get back home I can really tell if I like it or not but then it's too late lol). I think I liked Giggle too; oh well, have to make another trip to Chanel counter :buttercup:


----------



## MBart

A Stila lip glaze in Mocha
More for my new philosophy habit - 
Hope in a Jar with spf
Purity Made Simple cleanser (love love love this)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I took advantage of Ulta's buy 2, get 2 free on their cosmetics.  I got a concealer, two waterproof eyeliners, and a lip liner for $15.50.


----------



## amiekbs8

I've been on an INSANE makeup kick the past week.

What I've bought:
Makeup Forever HD Powder
Urban Decay De-Mattifying Powder
Makeup Forever Cream Conealer
Makeup Forever Aqua Eyes eyeliner kit
Makeup Forever Eye Seal
Urban Decay e/s in Strip
Urban Decay e/s in Smog
Urban Decay e/s in Sin
Urban Decay e/s in Lounge
Urban Decay e/s in Maui Wowie
Urban Decay Brow Box
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Zero
Thermaclear
Tarte Lights Camera Lashes Mascara
Marc Jacobs Daisy Vanity Case (big one)

bunch of Mac shadows, about 18, I posted in the MAC purchases :shame:
Limited Edition Escada Perfume Mini Set (AWESOME)

That's all I can remember without physically going and investigating and then probably feeling like a complete nutter butter.


----------



## candace117

amieks, I wanted to get the mini Escada set - but I haven't smelled all the scents. What are they similar to???


----------



## MsTina

A new makeup bag! 

The big one is perfect for me to take all my beauty stuff on vacation (I'm going on a cruise!)






The smaller one came with the big bag and I use for my everyday makeup.


----------



## amiekbs8

candace117 said:


> amieks, I wanted to get the mini Escada set - but I haven't smelled all the scents. What are they similar to???



I find that the Escada scents are similar to themselves. They're all summer scents, very floral, very light, very fruity. I always get compliments on whichever one I wear (I'm an Escada summer fan) and this is great for traveling. They are all very feminine. You won't get a woody or oriental smell, but it isn't overpowering, very young and fresh. I encourage you purchasing it. $32 isn't bad, and to me, the scents are all wonderful, you're bound to love at least one if not all. 

The first scent is Island Kiss. Its more floral than fruity.

I've always been a fan of Rockin' Rio (2nd), I have 3 full bottles in my closet as backups. It's light and floral, it just smells good. Men compliment me on it, it's actually really funny: a friend came over for a party my apartment was throwing and I was still getting ready, I sprayed Rockin' Rio on me and he suddenly burst, "Oh my God, that smells so good!!!!" and proceeds to come at me and sniff me for a good minute.

The third is Pacific Paradise which is floral, it's a bit heavier than Rockin' Rio, but still very nice. I like to wear it for a night out.

The fourth is Sunset Heat which is more fruity than floral. It makes me think of the beach when I smell it.

The new scent is Moon Sparkle which I LOVE. I'm definitely purchasing the huge bottle. I can't describe this smell, it's floral but there is something else in it, something very ethereal about the smell. 

Nutty Alert: I put all 5 scents on my arms and neck (all spread out) and had my family sniff and choose their favorites. My brother liked them all, my daddio LOVED Moon Sparkle, and my mother loved Rockin' Rio and Island Kiss.


----------



## candace117

That is hilarious girl, thanks for writing that out. I am definitely heading over to Nordstrom today...


----------



## amiekbs8

lol Not a problem, I always love giving way too much info! Tell me what you think when you smell them!


----------



## candace117

I bought the set!!!  Love all of them...
I wish I could still get the old ones. I like Moon Sparkle but Sunset Heat is calling to me as is Rockin Rio


----------



## kippeydale

Today:

From Sally's:
Palladio liquid eyeliner in Golden Bronze (it was on clearance...so far I really like it.  I don't usually use liquid eyeliner, but this one is pretty easy to maneuver.)
Palladio Herbal Highlighter in Natural Glow (also on clearance)
Cuticle Remover cream
Savvy nailpolish in Sparkling Lavender
Savvy Color Lock top coat
Nail polish corrector pen

At Walgreens:

Jane Eye Contour Brush
Cover Girl Eyeshadow trio in Firecracker
Loreal HIP lip gloss in Dreamer (clearance
Maybelline Mousse eyeshadow in ???? (the lid wasn't printed for some reason)-clearance
Cover Girl Aquasmooth foundation in Creamy Natural (This was also on clearance...which worries me because this is one of my HG drugstore foundations.  I hope it's not being discontinued!!!)


----------



## LeMonde

Few days ago I ordered on NM website:
- Chanel Mascara Lash Enhancing Base (I love using the base under mascara)
- Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Long Lasting Eyeliner (tried it at the store, seemed great!)
And they had special promo - free deluxe sample of the new Aqualumiere Gloss with any Chanel purchase, so I'm getting two of these two  (sorry, this promo is gone now).

For more current GWPs pls check the link in my signature
:buttercup:


----------



## amiekbs8

candace117 said:


> I bought the set!!!  Love all of them...
> I wish I could still get the old ones. I like Moon Sparkle but Sunset Heat is calling to me as is Rockin Rio



Aren't they awesome!

Welllll you can use ebay (which I don't mind as long as the seller has a LOT of feedback and good ratings) or you can use www.fragrancex.com which I've ordered from for both Rockin Rio and a Givenchy that was only found in duty frees (and it was 4 days after that London liquid on airplanes thing and they wouldn't let us buy perfume in Heathrow AT ALL).


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Was in Ulta again (the SAs are probably getting sick of seeing me), and I found some lipsticks on clearance.  I got a cute fuschia shade for 49 cents!


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> I bought the set!!!  Love all of them...
> I wish I could still get the old ones. I like Moon Sparkle but Sunset Heat is calling to me as is Rockin Rio



YAY glad you got the set Candace!  Was this your first purchase of Escada perfume?  I got the set during the first Coach RAOK and the set is too cute to use I think.  LOL so I think I am just going to keep it because I would hate for the older ones to run out.

I absolutely love Escada perfume.  It is so fresh and fruity!  The only thing that sucks is that they are limited editions every year.  So I had to buy 3 large bottles of Pacific Paradise since that's my favorite.  Now that I am down to my last bottle, it makes me sad to use it because I no longer have a reserve.  Once this is gone, I am out of my ultimate favorite fragrance! 

I also have the a large bottle of Sunset heat and I haven't used that yet.  I will start soon.  I am such a perfume junkie, its ridiculous how many other unused bottles of perfume I have from Lacoste to Dior and everything in between.  And those end up not getting opened because I keep going back to my Escada!


----------



## candace117

amiekbs8 said:


> Aren't they awesome!
> 
> Welllll you can use ebay (which I don't mind as long as the seller has a LOT of feedback and good ratings) or you can use www.fragrancex.com which I've ordered from for both Rockin Rio and a Givenchy that was only found in duty frees (and it was 4 days after that London liquid on airplanes thing and they wouldn't let us buy perfume in Heathrow AT ALL).




YAY!!! Thanks for the website... I am going to get the 3.3 oz bottle of Moon Sparkle tomorrow...hahahhaha....AND I FOUND SUNSET HEAT!!! Which was the one I was really lusting after. I was so determined. I was waiting for my UPS man to get back to the warehouse with my MAC stuff so I drove to the shopping complex nearby and found it at Kohl's of all places...I never go in there, but I know they have random stuff so...It was the last bottle  





socaltrojan said:


> YAY glad you got the set Candace!  Was this your first purchase of Escada perfume?  I got the set during the first Coach RAOK and the set is too cute to use I think.  LOL so I think I am just going to keep it because I would hate for the older ones to run out.
> 
> I absolutely love Escada perfume.  It is so fresh and fruity!  The only thing that sucks is that they are limited editions every year.  So I had to buy 3 large bottles of Pacific Paradise since that's my favorite.  Now that I am down to my last bottle, it makes me sad to use it because I no longer have a reserve.  Once this is gone, I am out of my ultimate favorite fragrance!
> 
> I also have the a large bottle of Sunset heat and I haven't used that yet.  I will start soon.  I am such a perfume junkie, its ridiculous how many other unused bottles of perfume I have from Lacoste to Dior and everything in between.  And those end up not getting opened because I keep going back to my Escada!



It was my first purchase but I've smelled Escada before, my bff is obsessed with Escada and has ALL of them...as in, even the non summer ones...hahahaha...it's so cute. anyway I decided to try, because I was like 'why don't I have these yet? they are right up my alley'...
I was using Michael Kors Island Hawaii....and it is very close to Sunset Heat. Just FYI! 

Pacific Paradise is so pretty! Maybe try the website amieksb gave me????


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love almost all Escada's scents. I have moon sparkle and the strawberry notes are pretty strong on me.


----------



## candace117

Strawberry is my absolute fave, ever


----------



## Cheryl

I LOVE the new Escada Moon Sparkle... Soooo Yummy =)


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> It was my first purchase but I've smelled Escada before, my bff is obsessed with Escada and has ALL of them...as in, even the non summer ones...hahahaha...it's so cute. anyway I decided to try, because I was like 'why don't I have these yet? they are right up my alley'...
> I was using Michael Kors Island Hawaii....and it is very close to Sunset Heat. Just FYI!
> 
> Pacific Paradise is so pretty! Maybe try the website amieksb gave me????



:shame: LOL I have the regular Escada ones too!  I am a escada nut!  Of the regular ones Escada Into the Blue is my favorite.  It smells so crisp just like the ocean!

I'll have to check out the MK Island.  I have never tried any of his perfumes before though I do have his clothes and sunnies he he.  I am going to check it out the next time I go to the mall.  I probably would never have tried it with out your recommendation, so thanks for that.  I'll let you know how I like it.  Hopefully, I can snag some samples from the SA!


----------



## candace117

Yeah!!! Hawaii is very fruity, Fiji if more floral, and Capri is something else, I dunno what...most people don't like that one. I have regular Island and it smells like you were just out on a boat floating around the ocean enjoying the sun!


----------



## jc2239




----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


>


 
oooh pretty! 

What do you use Puffs for? Powder I guess....durrrr


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> oooh pretty!
> 
> What do you use Puffs for? Powder I guess....durrrr



i stuff the larger puff into my la mer powder even though it's a little too large






and i use the small puffs in the sifter jars   I use the sifter jars for traveling with various powders, and if you stuff two of the small puffs inside the sifter jar it fits tightly and no powder will get loose in transit


----------



## perlefine

Juicy Tubes Cerise


----------



## Cheryl

My latest order from Saks


----------



## hippychick11

My order from Neimans arrived today


----------



## GoldenAnkh

Here are my newest face care purchases:

La Mer Oil Absorbing Lotion, Oil Absorbing Tonic and Gel Cleanser.  Big purchases for me as I don't make a lot of money, but I am hoping they clear up my complexion and heal old acne scars.  Also, I hope they last a long time!


----------



## MissTiss

cherthompson said:


> My latest order from Saks


 


hippychick11 said:


> My order from Neimans arrived today


 

Good stuff!


----------



## sara999




----------



## candace117

I couldn't resist and got a HUGE bottle of Escada moon sparkle. I also got some shoes...but LADIES! I resisted buying any MAC! OMG This is huge...


----------



## Cheryl

candace117 said:


> I couldn't resist and got a HUGE bottle of Escada moon sparkle. I also got some shoes...but LADIES! I resisted buying any MAC! OMG This is huge...



Mmmmmm moon sparkle


----------



## sara999

i'm pleased with my purchase because i bought it on ebay and it's the professional size of the serum, the for purchase serum half that size was 2x the price!!!


----------



## candace117

cherthompson said:


> Mmmmmm moon sparkle


  I know, right?


----------



## amiekbs8

cherthompson said:


> Mmmmmm moon sparkle



That's what I'm wearing today!


----------



## Cheryl

I think ill wear it tomorrow.... all of this talk... it smells so yummy


----------



## candace117

I wore Sunset Heat today and I had some people go DAMN YOU SMELL...REALLY GOOD...


----------



## cristalena56

First of all we went to ulta today and all we spent was $10.85 










Then at B&BW I only spent $15 :





Then yesterday at the BX I got some Elizabeth Arden Tinted Moisturizer and got a bonus gift bag


----------



## amiekbs8

candace117 said:


> I wore Sunset Heat today and I had some people go DAMN YOU SMELL...REALLY GOOD...



 Isn't it awesome?! I'm glad I turned someone to the Escada side!


----------



## jc2239

i don't know if this qualifies as a "beauty purchase" but i just got about 6 inches cut off of my hair.


----------



## amiekbs8

jc2239 said:


> i don't know if this qualifies as a "beauty purchase" but i just got about 6 inches cut off of my hair.



wow! Did you get a certain style, or just straight chop? I'm sure you look great!


----------



## fashingrl

cherthompson said:


> I think ill wear it tomorrow.... all of this talk... it smells so yummy


 
I love the Escada bottles and am never sure of the fragrances on me, but all this talk.....I am going to have to go check them out again.....darn


----------



## jc2239

amiekbs8 said:


> wow! Did you get a certain style, or just straight chop? I'm sure you look great!



thanks *amiekbs8*!  it's kind of a shorter version of my old cut, with fewer layers, and sides-swept bangs.  it's definitely going to take some getting used to, but i figured i needed a chance with hot weather coming my way 

it looks pretty much like this, with a few more layers.


----------



## amiekbs8

jc2239 said:


> thanks *amiekbs8*!  it's kind of a shorter version of my old cut, with fewer layers, and sides-swept bangs.  it's definitely going to take some getting used to, but i figured i needed a chance with hot weather coming my way
> 
> it looks pretty much like this, with a few more layers.




VERY NICE!! That's a great cut and style. Congrats on your new 'do!


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> it looks pretty much like this, with a few more layers.



Ahhh that's adorable! 

I'm cutting my hair soon, too!  And I was thinking about collarbone length with sideswept bangs as well 

Anyway, back on subject:  I just ordered some Napoleon Perdis stuff from the Sephora sale. When I get my Sasa order, I'll post the entire haul


----------



## jc2239

amiekbs8 said:


> VERY NICE!! That's a great cut and style. Congrats on your new 'do!





claireZk said:


> Ahhh that's adorable!
> 
> I'm cutting my hair soon, too!  And I was thinking about collarbone length with sideswept bangs as well
> 
> Anyway, back on subject:  I just ordered some Napoleon Perdis stuff from the Sephora sale. When I get my Sasa order, I'll post the entire haul



thanks ladies!  

*claire* i can't wait to see what you got from sasa!  i was just browsing the site today to see if there was anything i wanted


----------



## rbaby

I just bought the clear lipglass from MAC (the one in the squeezie tube). I also picked up the Volcanic Ash exfoliator, which is awesome. Then I bought two eye shadows by Two Faced (Glamazon and Bon Bon), love them both! Okay, I'm done... this week!


----------



## fufu

Bought my first 2 Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners (given a free eyeliner brush and an eyemakeup remover) Very happy with my purchase, but sad for my account


----------



## jc2239

^^^ aww don't be the BB gel liners are so great and they last FOREVER


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> I wore Sunset Heat today and I had some people go DAMN YOU SMELL...REALLY GOOD...



I wore that yesterday too and people were like someone smells so good, who is it?  me of course!  LOL.  

I just went off my rocker and bought 3.4 oz large sizes of Escada Pacific Paradise, Escada Sunset Heat, Escada Island Kiss, and Escada Rockin' Rio!  Now I just need to get Moon Sparkle and I will have a large collection to go with the mini collection of those fragrances I already have.  

After this and the other bottles I have on reserve, I think I have enough Escada to last me a couple of years! :shame:


----------



## Sternchen

Got a new eyeshadow from MAC yesterday in Creme de Violet!


----------



## candace117

Awesome, socal!! I'm about to do that...hehehe


----------



## itsnicole

La Mer Moisturizing Gel Cream


----------



## bnjj

Using a GC, today I bought:

Nars Orgasm Blush







and this:

in light pink/bronze shimmer - it is so pretty!!






I also wanted the Orgasm lipgloss but they were out.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Today, mascara with mini brush and Revlon nail polish


----------



## Redorfe

MAC Tendertone in Sweet & Nice


----------



## Cheryl

Today I bought the new Bobbi Almost Bare Perfume, Bobbi Tinted lip balm in raspberry pink, Bobbi 4 piece lip gloss set, Armani LSF, and 2 opi polishes


----------



## candace117

A bunch of MAC, also got my friend two MAC glosses - her first ever


----------



## MissTiss

Right on, Candace. You are a good friend. 

I picked up a ton of Prescriptives stuff. Can't even list it all. Gotta bust out the camera and take a pic. Next to MAC, I love them almost as much.


----------



## alfiebach

i have had a kit come from qvc uk, smashbox, all pinky/coral colours, really nice,smashbox lipgloss imo the best, love models prefer mascara, and had some bare minerals id, come as well.so . misstiss what prescriptives stuff do you rate thanks alfie


----------



## Pursegrrl

I just ordered NARS Striptease lipgloss and the lipstick in Viva Las Vegas...along with some new Dior and Gucci sunnies!!  I am head over heels in love with berdorfgoodman.com.


----------



## amiekbs8

Bought Urban Decay's Primer Potion, more Tarte Mineral Pressed Powder, and a cologne for my daddio, John Varvatos Vintage (realllllllly good smell, if anyone needs recs for father's day).


----------



## GlamDiva

Diorshow Blackout Mascara
Philosophy Coconut body wash
Philosophy Coconut lipshine


----------



## candace117

amieks, we have the same tastes in cologne/fragrances...


----------



## peach.

All Dermalogica:

Multiactive Toner
Microfoliant
Active Moist
Skin Clearing Wash

My breakout-busting routine!


----------



## frostedcouture

candace117 said:


> A bunch of MAC, also got my friend two MAC glosses - her first ever



yay more MAC!!  That's really nice of you!


----------



## candace117

frostedcouture said:


> yay more MAC!!  That's really nice of you!


I told the story on the MAC thread  I gotta spread the love!!!!! She's busy with a job, husband, and four kids so she does like to shop for stuff but just kind of gets 'whatever'...


During our annual training, she is coming over for a week and I'm staying in her hotel room, and she asked me to bring ALL my makeup so we can experiment with colors on her and maybe she'll get some new stuff so she can have fun too!!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Sounds fun!  You can introduce her to some of the more practical things from MAC- like foundation, a few e/s, lipglass, mascara, etc. Then when she's totally in love (which will definitely happen) she can get all the other fun stuff with you!


----------



## candace117

oh yes - that's kind of how I got her yesterday. She only wears nude colors, she's a very tan skinned Latina gal, and for eyeshadow when she puts it on, is usually a light iridescent color so it's very pretty...but on her lips, brown tones only. So I showed her Viva Glam V and asked her if she liked it...she tried it on and flipped out!!!! And then she ended up liking Get Rich Quick!!!!! haha! She says she likes all my interesting color combos on the eyes and she wants me to show her how to do it. I think she really wants to take the leap


----------



## frostedcouture

Good for her!! MAC is awesome


----------



## BellaLuella

Clinique High Impact Mascara !


----------



## LeMonde

Dior Capture Totale Rituel Nuit Soft Peel
Dior Capture Totale Rituel Nuit Intensive Night Restorative
(absolutely love these products! as well as the Day line)​
Plus DIOR GWP
Plus NEIMAN MARCUS GWP
(love beauty shopping with gwps lol click link in my signature to find out more)​


----------



## MissTiss

alfiebach said:


> misstiss what prescriptives stuff do you rate thanks alfie


 

I love their Super Line Preventer 




The Multi Purpose Make Up Stick



The Virtual Skin Foundation



And their *Magic Illuminating Cream






And that's just for starters. 

I ended up getting a whole bunch of liners (a couple lip, three eye, and a brow), a pressed powder, a Lipstick and treatment, the skin brightening concealer, and flawless skin concealer (love this). I can't remember what else...  Oh! And a concealor Brush.  Love their brushes. I have 5 or 6 of them.

So much for being on ban. 

But I'll tell ya, I sure feel pretty today.


----------



## jpgoeth

Lunchtime Spehora trip!!!

I got:

Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral SPF 30 (Has anyone used this?)





Nars Eyeshadow duo in Bysance




And Kiss Me mascara to try


----------



## cheburashka

jpgoeth said:


> Lunchtime Spehora trip!!!




Wow, the colors of that eyeshadow duo look so rich and gorgeous !


----------



## kippeydale

Cover Girl Clean Powder compact-Creamy Natural


----------



## jpgoeth

cheburashka said:


> Wow, the colors of that eyeshadow duo look so rich and gorgeous !


 
They are!

The purple isn't _quite_ as purple IRL as in the picture but it's still really intense.  I can't wait to play makeup tonight!


----------



## xpuretoheartx

i just went and bought Skyn Icelandic Relief Eye Cream for my dark circles. i hope it works has anyone used it?


----------



## jc2239

jpgoeth said:


> Lunchtime Spehora trip!!!
> 
> I got:
> 
> Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral SPF 30 (Has anyone used this?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nars Eyeshadow duo in Bysance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Kiss Me mascara to try



i use the PTR instant mineral and like it alot.  it's great for touch-ups on the go and unexpected but necessary sun protection


----------



## emilyharperfan

Escada Collector's Edition Miniature Coffret


----------



## nycgr1

I purchased 




and




deep attraction


----------



## claireZk

^ Ooh la la!  Great purchases, NYC!!!


----------



## BAGAhOliCxx

The Chanel Robertson Blvd. Nail Polish Collection


----------



## tiny dancer

*Gasp!!* ^^^ No way bagaholicxx! Im so jealous!!


----------



## kippeydale

Thank God what I have been buying hasn't been expensive...

Today at Walgreens:

Wet n Wild Mega Eyes in Fine Wink

Wet n Wild kohl eyeliner in Sky Blue

Maybelline Dream Mousse eyeshadow in Turqouise Breeze

Basis Sensitive Skin Cleansing Bar---hope this works for me.  My skin has just been yuck after I started using a huge variety of products due to going sampling crazy.  I still haven't managed to get it completely under control, so I'm trying to find a simple, non-irritating skin care regimen


----------



## cristalena56

I got some JC perfume  i almost bought some marc jacobs daisy lotion yesterday as well.. should have


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

It was coupon mania for me at Ulta today! I used three BOGO coupons and a $3.50 off coupon and for about $12 I got:  

Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Shampoo
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner
2 packs of Ardell Surg-Wax brow shapers
Queen Helene Mint Julep Scrub
Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque

Without coupons, my total would have been about $30!


----------



## MissTiss

I'm pretty ticked that I have an Ulta less than 5 minutes from my house and I never get coupons. I even have their version of the beauty insider...

Great purchases, Candy! What's your coupon secret?


----------



## claireZk

^ Same here, Miss Tiss!  They just stopped sending me coupons, so I reapplied for their club card last week and got a coupon today!


----------



## babyjean06

I just got some face wash from lush, angels on bare skin, I would post a pic but its not cute  Works well for my oily t zone area, I have been washing my face at night and just a tone (breath of fresh air) in the am with my enzymion and my skin is looking better!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

MissTiss said:


> I'm pretty ticked that I have an Ulta less than 5 minutes from my house and I never get coupons. I even have their version of the beauty insider...
> 
> Great purchases, Candy! What's your coupon secret?



I don't have a secret.  I just get them all the time.  I noticed that the coupon on the front of the mailer has the club card number on it.  Perhaps that allows them to track whether or not you actually use the coupons?  Also, I go in there all the time and use the club card.  Maybe the more you use it, the more they send you coupons, because they know you'll be coming in?  There is a young guy who is a manager there and he has a nickname for me:  "Most Loyal Customer"!    He calls me that because I am in there pretty much every week buying stuff.  Yeah, I got a problem...  :shame:


----------



## Cheryl

Today was a very eventful day for me :shame:

T3 Featherweight Hair Drier
Guerlain LE Pearly Sun Powder
Guerlain Shadows in Blonde Metal 01 & Dark Metal 03 
Guerlain Gloss in 71 Pink Sun
Fekkai Sheer Hair Spray


----------



## Miyoshi637

On Sunday i bought Dior Show Mascara in black and blue and love them to death!


----------



## Cheryl

and...... 

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo
Fekkai Shine Spray
Philosophy Green Apple Shower Gel


----------



## MissTiss

cherthompson said:


> Today was a very eventful day for me :shame:
> 
> T3 Featherweight Hair Drier
> Guerlain LE Pearly Sun Powder
> Guerlain Shadows in Blonde Metal 01 & Dark Metal 03
> Guerlain Gloss in 71 Pink Sun
> Fekkai Sheer Hair Spray


Great Haul! I am looking for a good hair dryer. Let me know how you like this one....


----------



## Cheryl

MissTiss said:


> Great Haul! I am looking for a good hair dryer. Let me know how you like this one....



I sure will... Im hoping it lives up to its claims... Its MUCH lighter then my CHI turbo


----------



## momo43

well, over the last month:


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> ^ Same here, Miss Tiss! They just stopped sending me coupons, so I reapplied for their club card last week and got a coupon today!


 

WHAT?! I wonder if I have to reapply too. I am waiting for my coupon for all my purchase too...  I am going to go there and yell. 

Just kidding, but it does really make me MAD. I spend tons of money there too.


----------



## Peaches23

I just bought the urban decay eye primer and the smashbox o-gloss off of beauty.com

(first time buying these products so I hope they live up to their expectations!)


----------



## MissTiss

Peaches23 said:


> I just bought the urban decay eye primer and the smashbox o-gloss off of beauty.com
> 
> (first time buying these products so I hope they live up to their expectations!)


 

I just went through a sample of the UDPP. I liked it a lot. I'm going to try the Loreal version before I take the $17 plunge. 


I have the o-gloss. It's neat, but if you lather it on like regular gloos you'll have lips this color <-- Just like that hanky this smiley is using. LOL.   I just use a tiny bit and it's a good berry color.


----------



## peach.

MissTiss said:


> Great Haul! I am looking for a good hair dryer. Let me know how you like this one....



I have the T3 dryer and I loooove it. It's so light, dries my hair really quickly, and most importantly, it doesn't FRY my hair like the cheap Revlon dryer that I used to own. I got Ulta to give me 20% off because for some reason, the coupon I had at the time didn't have T3 as an exclusion in writing, although the SA there swore it was excluded. She just gave me a discount saying "only this time!"


----------



## Cheryl

peach. said:


> I have the T3 dryer and I loooove it. It's so light, dries my hair really quickly, and most importantly, it doesn't FRY my hair like the cheap Revlon dryer that I used to own. I got Ulta to give me 20% off because for some reason, the coupon I had at the time didn't have T3 as an exclusion in writing, although the SA there swore it was excluded. She just gave me a discount saying "only this time!"



WOW, Lucky Girl


----------



## Peaches23

MissTiss said:


> I just went through a sample of the UDPP. I liked it a lot. I'm going to try the Loreal version before I take the $17 plunge.
> 
> 
> I have the o-gloss. It's neat, but if you lather it on like regular gloos you'll have lips this color <-- Just like that hanky this smiley is using. LOL. I just use a tiny bit and it's a good berry color.


 
Thanks! I didn't want to spend the 16 dollars on the UDPP either but I figured if everyone says its awesome then it should work...i've been having problems with my eyeshadow creasing since its been so hot out!


----------



## twin53

MAC flat top kabuki brush #183

MAC lustre lipstick in sophisto


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## claireZk

Sasa and Sephora hauls, plus a close up of the awesome Napoleon Perdis blush


----------



## jc2239

^^ oooh claire more details on what you got form sasa please 

sooo pink....so purdy...


----------



## kmh1190

I just bought the PED EGG.


----------



## Tobbie

I was pregnant so mine would be the Novena Maternity line which has been excellent and I would highly recommend to anyone whether pregnant or not as I know I'll be continuing with this line for a very long time. www.novenamaternity.com


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^ oooh claire more details on what you got form sasa please
> 
> sooo pink....so purdy...


Yeah, this was the girliest package ever!  I was so excited when I opened it 

This is what I got:
- La Rose de Versailles Antoinette Volume Mascara: I don't even know the brand. I totally just bought it for the cute packaging :shame: 

- Lancome Hypnose mascara: I think this was originally a gwp, because it's a really odd medium size, but it was only $3 so whatever. 

- L'Oreal Elseve Nutri-Gloss Illuminating cream: a hydrating smoothing balm for hair.

- Palgantong Morning Set: little zippered bag with pink powder puff, BB Cream, and Theatrical Powder in pearl beige (a LE peaches and cream shade with slight shimmer <--LOVE!)


----------



## jc2239

^^ i totally want that set but they don't have it on the site anymore   it's sooooo cute!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Palgantong powder sounds interesting! Do you like it?


----------



## claireZk

frostedcouture said:


> Palgantong powder sounds interesting! Do you like it?


I love it! 

I normally use their regular powder in Light Beige, but the Pearl Beige is awesome. The sparkles give it a more luminous finish and the peachy color looks better on me than their normal shades (which are a tad pink IMO).


----------



## frostedcouture

Peachy? That sounds awesome!   I love peachy colored glosses and blushes..it's love


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

claireZk said:


> - La Rose de Versailles Antoinette Volume Mascara: I don't even know the brand. I totally just bought it for the cute packaging :shame:


You might be fascinated to know that this is tie-in product for the shojo anime/manga La Rose De Versailles.  There were mascaras, body lotions, and perfumes made for each character from the story.  Here's some info about the anime/manga:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rose_of_Versailles

Here's some pics of the available tie-in products:

http://www.larosadiversailles.com/ROV_COLL_cosmetics.htm


----------



## Laura101

Just the other day I got two new Revlon products:






ColorStay Mineral Foundation
In Fair (lightest shade!) 





ColorStay Blemish Concealer 
In Fair (yet again!)

The two products are simply wonderful, they literally give me flawless skin 
Next round I'm going to buy the ColorStay Mineral blush, not sure which shade though. ​


----------



## perlefine

Benefit her glossiness


----------



## Peaches23

4 opi nail polishes from ebay
-La-pazitively hot
-Strawberry margarita
-I'm In-dia Mood for love
-Lunch at the Delhi

and I also purchased some mac pigment samples from the body needs.com


----------



## claireZk

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> You might be fascinated to know that this is tie-in product for the shojo anime/manga La Rose De Versailles.  There were mascaras, body lotions, and perfumes made for each character from the story.  Here's some info about the anime/manga:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rose_of_Versailles
> 
> Here's some pics of the available tie-in products:
> 
> http://www.larosadiversailles.com/ROV_COLL_cosmetics.htm


Thanks for the links!!! 

It mentioned something about the anime packaging and it being LE, but I didn't realize that there was a whole line of products!  I want everything-- it's so adorable!!!


----------



## bnjj

My most recent acquisiton.  I highly recommend this product.

Matte Chance Matifying Lotion (Moisturizer) from Mark by Avon.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I did a major splurge from Bergdorfgoodman.com...Dior sunnies + Gucci sunnies...oh and a couple lil' NARS treats:  lipstick in Viva Las Vegas and gloss in Striptease!!


----------



## Nzsallyb

just brought moon sparkle my escada (yum!) and mac brush cleaner


----------



## surferchick2

Some skincare items:  The set from Protective Nourishment (Pumpkin toner, A Serum, C serum, and Cranberry moisturizer) and Jan Marini's Bioclear Lotion.  For makeup, Armani's new sheer foundation, Face Fabric #3.


----------



## VPT

Sick of Carboodles make up trains that give way at the hinges from too much use and wearing away of the lining with age, I bought a Plano fishing tackle box for my makeup!!!!!!!!!!





I'm happy as a lark! It's light, holds SOOOOOO MUUUCH and keeps tubes and pencils from rolling around.


----------



## amiekbs8

I bought the Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Light and I love it. My makeup went on super smooth, it's stayed perfectly matte even though it's hot as Hades outside. It feels better on my skin than the original formula. My skin looked better with it on even before my makeup went on. Enthusiastic two   !!


----------



## jstreete

Yesterday a co-worker and I headed over to Sephora during our lunch hour and I got the Caudalie Beauty Elixir trio set and also their eyes and lips contour cream.


----------



## itsnicole

- La Mer Tinted Moisturizer
- La Mer Cleansing Foam
- La Mer Radiant Infusion


----------



## Cheryl

itsnicole said:


> - La Mer Tinted Moisturizer
> - La Mer Cleansing Foam
> - La Mer Radiant Infusion



Wonderful haul!!! You are going to look and feel amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl

itsnicole said:


> - La Mer Tinted Moisturizer
> - La Mer Cleansing Foam
> - La Mer Radiant Infusion



Wonderful haul!!! You are going to look and feel amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## itsnicole

cherthompson said:


> Wonderful haul!!! You are going to look and feel amazing!! Congrats!



Thank you! I was trying to find the other thread to let you know how much I did end up loving the radiant infusion. All of these plus the gel cream work flawlessly! Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## frostedcouture

Nicole, awesome stuff! I really like La Mer products now   How is the tinted moisturizer?


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> Nicole, awesome stuff! I really like La Mer products now   How is the tinted moisturizer?



It's great! Of course it only gives minimal coverage since it is a TM, but it feels so light, and does give a nice glow. I really like it!


----------



## jpgoeth

I got the La Mer Miraculous Beginnings set in normal/oily.  It has:

- Creme de La Mer
- The Oil Absorbing Lotion
- The Lifting Serum
- the Lifting Intensifier
- The Cleansing Gel
- The Tonic
- The Eye Concentrate

And it came with the free La Mer gift and beauty gift from BG.  

I decided to take the plunge after using my sample Creme for two weeks - my skin has never felt nicer and even my boyfriend noticed so it must be working!


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> It's great! Of course it only gives minimal coverage since it is a TM, but it feels so light, and does give a nice glow. I really like it!



still waiting for mine to come   and once i can scrounge up the money, the radiant infusion is mine .  i've been wanting it for like a year now ush:.  good thing i had so many samples


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> still waiting for mine to come   and once i can scrounge up the money, the radiant infusion is mine .  i've been wanting it for like a year now ush:.  good thing i had so many samples



I want yours to arrive already, so you can see how awesome it is! I know you'll love it. You definitely need to get the radiant infusion once you finish your samples!


----------



## frostedcouture

Nicole, have you used Laura Mercier? because that's the one I'm using right now..how does La Mer compare to the Laura Mercier?


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> Nicole, have you used Laura Mercier? because that's the one I'm using right now..how does La Mer compare to the Laura Mercier?



Nope, I've never used Laura Mercier's TM. Sorry!  Maybe someone else can compare them. Next time you're near a La Mer counter you should ask for a sample, and if they don't have any (like it happened to me), they can make one for you. It's definitely worth trying!


----------



## frostedcouture

itsnicole said:


> Nope, I've never used Laura Mercier's TM. Sorry!  Maybe someone else can compare them. Next time you're near a La Mer counter you should ask for a sample, and if they don't have any (like it happened to me), they can make one for you. It's definitely worth trying!



Thanks anyway though, Nicole!  I am going shopping with my mom when she gets back..so I'm going to see if I can get a sample plus I need to get over to MAC for the F&F event!


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> Thanks anyway though, Nicole!  I am going shopping with my mom when she gets back..so I'm going to see if I can get a sample plus I need to get over to MAC for the F&F event!



You're welcome, and good luck! If you end up with a sample, let me know how you like it. I'm anxiously awaiting my MAC F&F code, so I can do some damage online.


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

*Bare Escentuals:*

Faux Tan kit (but I'm unsure about the tanning product, I might give it away)
Tenth Anniversary Kit (love the courage blush!)
Nude Beach (on waitlist)
Faux Tan Gradual Moisturizer (this is what I think I'll have better success with)
Prime Time primer
Krystal Buxom Lips (the Zena one in the TSV is gorgeous!)
A Little Sun kit

*Philosophy:*

Super size of the supernatural, poreless flawless spf (this product is great!)
Super size auto delivery bath gelees (I'm gifting some of them)
Supernatural make-up kit

And I wonder why it's taking me so long to achieve my first Hermes bag.


----------



## peach.

AHHH! I definitely need to hit up MAC for F&F!

I got this to try out:







I've used it once and I saw lots of little dead skin cells on the disk after rubbing my heels with it...ewwww!!


----------



## claireZk

I bought Fresh Scents by Terri perfume in Peachy Keen.  I was going to get some from L'Occitane, but I decided to go with this one instead, because it's more summery!


----------



## jpgoeth

peach. said:


> AHHH! I definitely need to hit up MAC for F&F!
> 
> I got this to try out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it once and I saw lots of little dead skin cells on the disk after rubbing my heels with it...ewwww!!



That looks awesome!  Did you get it at a drugstore?


----------



## peach.

jpgoeth said:


> That looks awesome!  Did you get it at a drugstore?



Yup, at CVS .


----------



## claireZk

My mom treated me to a few things at Ulta today 

- Revlon Golden Affair blush in Berry Daring.  Jen featured it on her blog and I've been lemming for it since.  I'm so glad I found it, because it's GORGEOUS! 

-Sally Hansen Natural Beauty inspired by Carmindy foundation, also fantastic.  Thanks again, Jen 

-Softlips chapsticks

-Lena Professional hair dryer, which I'm going to review after I use, but it seems good


----------



## frostedcouture

I have both the Revlon blush and Sally Hansen foundation too! Got the foundation thanks to Jen's amazing blog! 

I love Softlips chapstick too. Smells sooo yummy


----------



## socaltrojan

I got Bobbi Brown Makeup Sponges and the 3 lipstick compact.

I also spent $200 at MAC today.  Not bad for my first ever MAC purchase LOL!

Yay for 15 % off! 

I got the following things in store and online:  

volcanic ash exfoliator  
fix + spray
  plum perfect tinted lip conditioner spf 15
    splash proof lash mascara
brush cleanser
lightful softening lotion
tendertone lip balm sweet and nice spf 12
 prep + prime spf 50
  studio mist foundation
select sheer loose powder
tan pigment
melon pigment


----------



## PrincessMe

i bought kiehls coriander body wash & milky cleanser  oh and i bought neutrogena pore refiner toner..LOVE it!!


----------



## coachariffic

I got the Ojon Tawaka cleanser and conditioner. I'm liking if so far. I've read some good things about it. 

So far so good.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I went to the MAC counter to look again.  They only had three of the Naughty Nauticals pigments (Bell Bottom Blue, Lark About, and Lovely Lily), so I didn't get any of those.  The SA said they only get a few pigments from the new lines and that's it.  She said the MAC store or online would be my best bet.  I might go back again and get one of the Tendertones lip balms.  I was just looking at them online and they're quite pretty.  I could use a good lip balm, and having a nice tinted one would be great.  

I popped into Ulta again.  I ended up walking out with L'Oreal HIP pigment in Valiant.  HIP pigments seem rather similar to the MAC ones (albeit less expensive and they include a small brush), so I figured I'd try this and go for some MAC ones later if I really like it.  I tested some of the HIP pigment and I must say it's quite nice.  A little goes a long way too.  You could probably do both eyes with just a teensy sprinkle. The color is also pretty amazing.  It seems multi-dimensional.  It looks different in different light settings.  It also seems like you can really vary the intensity of the color by varying the amount used and how heavy handed you go.  I can't wait to actually do my eyes and wear it out.


----------



## pattylauren

I just placed an order at Sephora a couple of days ago... I got NARS Angelika blush and NARS Laguna bronzer. I also got some pressed powder from NARS just to try... and Too Faced's Tanning Bed in a Bottle


----------



## amiekbs8

I hit Sephora today again and bought:
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Light Travel Size (I can't travel with the biggie)
Sponge tip brush
Tweezerman Facial Hair Scissors
Sephora Exfoliating Brush
Bare Minerals Baby Kabuki Brush

and I got a bunch of Philosophy and Clinique samples.

Plus from Silk Naturals (I'm hooked on Nessasary Makeup's Blog)
Lip Demi Glosses in Divine, Capricious, and Mesmerizing

I didn't have time to go to MAC in the past week, but I liked a bunch of the pigments I ordered from bodyneeds so I'm getting full sizes for about half of them.


----------



## peach.

I got the MAC 187 brush with F&F! I only had the SE short-handle version of it, but it started shedding and bleeding blue like crazy all of a sudden (as in, yesterday). So now I finally have the full-size! I considered getting the dupe from Coastal Scents, but I thought, naaah. I don't think I can ever buy brushes from anywhere other than MAC.

Also: Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner and Foundation. I'm taking the foundation back because I reaaally don't like it. It's my first drugstore foundation in years and years, and I had read reviews on it and everything -- I'm so disappointed. Eyeliner, on the other hand, seems great! Not as creamy as MAC PowerPoint, but it actually seems to be staying put! I've just been wearing it in the house, but I'll wear it out tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## pond23

From MAC I bought:

-"Brave" Lipstick
-"Forever Green" Powerpoint Eye Pencil
-"X-Rocks" Blush from the Neo Sci-Fi collection


----------



## claireZk

My Everyday Minerals order came today (foundation, silk powder, and 4 blushes)







Swatches of the blush L-R: Walkee Talkee, Pink Ribbon, New Car Smell and Theme Park


----------



## ellacoach

just purchased the shu uemura eyelash curler from Sephora!


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> My Everyday Minerals order came today (foundation, silk powder, and 4 blushes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swatches of the blush L-R: Walkee Talkee, Pink Ribbon, New Car Smell and Theme Park


 

Whoot! I've been looking for good swatches of the blushes. I love EM but their photo representations suck. 

Oh and I love the silk powder (I have the tinted version).  It works well for me (controling oil that is...)


----------



## claireZk

^ Jen has some swatches on her blog too!  I think they're in the April archive.  

I put it on extra thick for the swatches so you can really see the color.  I have Theme Park on right now (applied lightly) and it's very sheer and natural.  Seeing the Silk Powder IRL, I wish I'd gotten the tinted one instead!  I kind of went back and forth between the two.  This one is translucent, but it's sooo pale!! :blink:


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> ^ Jen has some swatches on her blog too! I think they're in the April archive.
> 
> I put it on extra thick for the swatches so you can really see the color. I have Theme Park on right now (applied lightly) and it's very sheer and natural. Seeing the Silk Powder IRL, I wish I'd gotten the tinted one instead! I kind of went back and forth between the two. This one is translucent, but it's sooo pale!! :blink:


 
Yep, I can rarely do translucent colors. I don't care what anyone says, they white me out. Hate the smell of the silk dust, but it's only temporary, and it really works. 

I haven't checked Jen's blog in a while...maybe I'll do an archive search when I go to lunch soon. 

I really want to try more blushes form EM. I love the prices and the colors are really nice. I have nick nack and some samples of apple and some plum color. I like nick nack the best. It's a very pale matte rose-pink. Very nice. I loved my All Smiles pressed blush but I had to throw it out. I believe it "turned".  So I'll get the loose version of that one. It was the perfect peachy flushed cheek for me.  

Great now I want to order...LOL! Gotta love the prices, that's for sure!


----------



## jpgoeth

I got a few things from the Smashbox sale at Haulook:


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> Great now I want to order...LOL! Gotta love the prices, that's for sure!



I'm not sure if it's still good, but when I ordered they had a 20% code!  With shipping it was only $31 for the 6 item sampler!!  

I almost got the 10 item one, but I controlled myself.  Even with the 6 item one I got, I kept asking myself "Ok, do I reeeally need this?"  Then it occurred to me that when I was wearing Bare Minerals, I spent that much on ONE foundation.  EM is such a good deal, I  it!


----------



## frostedcouture

I got my whole MAC F&F haul that I posted in this thread earlier.  I am so happy with the products I got. The Cool Heat collection is awesome.  My volcanic ash exfoliator is on its way!


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> I'm not sure if it's still good, but when I ordered they had a 20% code! With shipping it was only $31 for the 6 item sampler!!
> 
> I almost got the 10 item one, but I controlled myself. Even with the 6 item one I got, I kept asking myself "Ok, do I reeeally need this?" Then it occurred to me that when I was wearing Bare Minerals, I spent that much on ONE foundation. EM is such a good deal, I  it!


 

Totally ordered a kit with FOUR blushes, and foundation and a finishing powder (I wanted to try that rice one...).  Gotta love it. Will post swatches when I receive it. I'm sorta hoping one will be a MAC-alike so I can contribute to your thread! 

LOL!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got a couple of items today.  It's not exactly a beauty product, but it's designed to hold them.  I got a Dooney & Bourke cosmetic.  My other one is getting too small.  

I also got a bottle OPI in Purple With a Purpose.  I've been wanting a purple nail polish forever.  Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## peach.

So after trying foundations on yesterday from the Laura Mercier and Chanel counters, I decided to get Laura Mercier! I got the Silk Creme Foundation and the Oil Free Foundation. The MAC Studio Fix Fluid really wasn't working for me anymore, looked gross, and I tanned so the color didn't match. I'm hoping the LM combo works out! Thanks for those who gave me suggestions!

I'm wearing the sample of Chanel ProLumier that I got yesterday, though, and my bf complimented on how natural it looks! It's heavy coverage, but doesn't FEEL heavy on my face. I may need to try out the full size when I run out of my LM or if it doesn't end up as great as I thought it is!


----------



## GlamDiva

I got:
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Oil
MAC eyeshadow in Tempting


----------



## monstamuffin

I'll try to remember the correct color names so here goes:

MAC: ravishing? lipstick
set of 3 metallic water/smudgeproof eyleliners...QVC
Vera Wang Princess perfume and body lotion
Thimbleberry nail polish (dark Coral)...Walgreens
Dior Show black waterproof mascara
Victoria Secret bronzing powder in a brush.......Love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well, i got a wild hair and am ordering some Stila for the first time ever! Free shipping too - weee.

eyeshadows in Cloud and Cassis

Liquid liner in Black.  I LOVE black liner and haven't tried any liquid in ages - can't wait!


----------



## claireZk

^ Yay!! I  Stila!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ cool, claire!  I feel like a total weirdo just ordering it without trying it first but the colors look so gorgeous and I'm really looking for good, neutral smokey plums...I love MAC as you know but the plums/purples are a little too vibrant for what I'm looking for.


----------



## frostedcouture

PG, I love liquid eyeliner! I recently just started wearing it too. Well almost a year actually..it SEEMS recent.


----------



## fashingrl

^^PG - You will gorgeous w/a liquid liner.  I switch back and forth - I find myself putting powder shadow over my kohls and crayons to keep them on, and liquid or gel stays on so much better.  Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashingrl said:


> ^^PG - You will gorgeous w/a liquid liner. I switch back and forth - I find myself putting powder shadow over my kohls and crayons to keep them on, and liquid or gel stays on so much better. Can't wait to see what you got!


 
Thanks, m'dear!  I wore liquid liner for YEARS in college but that was the cobalt blue liner (and mascara) days in addition to grey and black...my excuse was it stayed put and didn't strain or pull the skin on my eyes putting it on, which is true!  

Now I guess I've come full circle...I love the smudgey looks but I just can't get it to look right on me without looking like I haven't had enough sleep...I'm just more comfy with a more defined liner around my eyes whether thick or thin or just on upper lids or all around. 

Can't wait to show you guys when it gets here!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Picked up a bottle of J'adore.  Ulta was having a buy 2, get 1 free on OPI, so I got a new three-way buffer and two bottles of Avojuice lotion.  They were also giving $5 coupons for every $20 spent.  I got four $5 coupons.  I also got a free bath wrap with my fragrance purchase.  So, all in all I got a free bottle Avojuice, a bath wrap, and $20 worth of coupons in addition to my purchases.  I feel like I got a good haul.


----------



## fashingrl

^^ Awesome - I love when I get deals like that.  I have a coupon (I hope it hasn't expired), and I think I am going to go check out that Remingon Epilator that you did a review on.  I am admittedly scared it is going to hurt.  I had one YEARS ago and only was able to use it once, I nearly passed out LOL


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

*Philosophy:*

AG perfume roll-on (a gift for someone)
Pure Grace Bubble Bath (a gift for someone) and soaps (for me and my sister)
Supersize Supernatural Poreless, Flawless (love this stuff!)
Handmade handcreams (a gift for someone)
Baby Grace shower gel (for me)

*Proactiv:*

Skin care regime - including a super size of the acne wash

*Clinique:*

Almost Powder


----------



## fashingrl

I used my Ulta coupon and bought a Remington Epilator - it is pink, it is cute....it better not kill me.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Oooh, FG you better let us know how it works out for you!  Advil, anyone? LOL!!  That's what I need to survive waxings, hee hee.

Congrats!


----------



## socaltrojan

My new order from the Nordstrom Beauty Hotline:

MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliators X 2
Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion 
Mario Badescu Drying Lotion for Travel 
Mario Badescu Glycolic Acid Toner 
Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel 

UGH I have spent way too much on beauty products this past week.  I just spent $200 at MAC for F&F and add another $120 today from Nordstrom!  I better have passed my med school finals.    If I did my parents won't care and will happily pay for everything.   

LOL If I didn't ugh I can only imagine their wrath!


----------



## katriese831

Bobbi Brown binge...

Eyeshadow in Ivory, Mahogany, and Copper Sand
Cream eyeshadow in Beach Bronze
3 pan palette


----------



## fashingrl

katriese831 said:


> Bobbi Brown binge...
> 
> Eyeshadow in Ivory, Mahogany, and Copper Sand
> Cream eyeshadow in Beach Bronze
> 3 pan palette


 
Great Haul   Bobbi Brown is my fave after MAC!

p.s. - to those that read my purchase today of the remington Epilator - it works GREAT.  Mild stinging, I didn't faint and I am excited if it truly keeps my legs silky for four weeks!  It hurt more on my arm pits, and need to go over that area again, but def not as painful as waxing and WAY cheaper in the long run:okay:


----------



## frostedcouture

FashinGrl, I have an epilator and I think it's remington too! Is yours white and baby blue?? If so, I have the same one. Hehe


----------



## fashingrl

frostedcouture said:


> FashinGrl, I have an epilator and I think it's remington too! Is yours white and baby blue?? If so, I have the same one. Hehe


 

Actually mine in pink...with almost like little flower things on it.  It is totally cute....it has an adaptor to turn it into a razor.  I tried to find a pic of it online, but nothing came up...


----------



## frostedcouture

I wish mine was pink


----------



## justwatchin

I'm a sucker for free shipping and extras so..I have this coming:

Stila- convertible color in Peony, convertible eye color and ivy and stone

Nars-eye shadow in Bali and Edie and lip gloss in Chihuahua

Senna- lipgloss in Kissy

Saks-Tom Ford Black Violet EDP and YSL lip balm in Rose Cordial

Seriously, I am our of control when it comes to eye shadow and gloss


----------



## bnjj

I picked up a new body wash today.  I read about it in this month's Lucky and then happened upon it when at the drugstore today so picked it up.







I remember trying an epilator back in the 80's.  OUCH!!  Never again.


----------



## claireZk

^ OMG was it the Epilady? I'll never forget my sister BEGGING for that for Christmas and then hearing the blood curdling screams coming from the bathroom!!


----------



## frostedcouture

LMAO epilators do hurt..I got used to it though.


----------



## bnjj

> ^ OMG was it the Epilady? I'll never forget my sister BEGGING for that for Christmas and then hearing the blood curdling screams coming from the bathroom!!



YES!!  That thing was just a prettily packaged torture device.  *shudders*

I'll stick to waxing and threading, thanks.


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> ^ OMG was it the Epilady? I'll never forget my sister BEGGING for that for Christmas and then hearing the blood curdling screams coming from the bathroom!!


 

LOL! My mom had one of these, she used it ONE time and screamed through the entire process. She never used it again. 

Wonder if the epilator is as bad as the epilady. 

Here's a pic of the old school version (Epilady), in case anyone is curious.  Those coils could kill a person. LMAO.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Yes, except I don't think it pulls out as much hair at once.  Maybe that's good, but either way, it hurts.  I'm ok with using the epilator (mine is the blue and white one) in my bikini line (but not all over), and on my legs, except at the back of my calf (that hurts!).  Also can't use it under my arms.


----------



## illinirdhd

I found out we have a new LUSH store in Las Vegas, so I did a little damage there this weekend:

- Buttercream in Heavenly Bodies (Smells good, very soft and moisturizing, but looks like poop (literally) when you put it on!)
- Bath Bomb in Sex Bomb (was a free gift, haven't used yet)
- Soap in Rockstar (also a free gift, haven't used yet)
- Shower Jelly in Big Calm (haven't used it yet, but smells like a pina colada!)
- Baby Face (haven't used yet)
- Sweet Japanese Girl (Posted a review in Review Thread)
- Lemony Flutter (super moisturizing on hands & cuticles, feet, elbows, smells yummy!)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

fashingrl said:


> Actually mine in pink...with almost like little flower things on it.  It is totally cute....it has an adaptor to turn it into a razor.  I tried to find a pic of it online, but nothing came up...


Is it this one?  

http://www.remington-products.com/womens/Epilator.htm

I have the model that came out before this one. It's green and it didn't come with a shaver.  I still love it.


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I found out we have a new LUSH store in Las Vegas, so I did a little damage there this weekend:
> 
> - Buttercream in Heavenly Bodies (Smells good, very soft and moisturizing, but looks like poop (literally) when you put it on!)
> - Bath Bomb in Sex Bomb (was a free gift, haven't used yet)
> - Soap in Rockstar (also a free gift, haven't used yet)
> - Shower Jelly in Big Calm (haven't used it yet, but smells like a pina colada!)
> - Baby Face (haven't used yet)
> - Sweet Japanese Girl (Posted a review in Review Thread)
> - Lemony Flutter (super moisturizing on hands & cuticles, feet, elbows, smells yummy!)


 

Dang girl! Great haul! LAMO at the Heavenly Bodies observation. 




Got my Everyday Minerals haul today (packaged with love by Pati). 

*Light Tan Foundation for mixing in with my Golden Medium that's a tad too yellow.
*Start to Finish Rice Powder in Soft Bronze (totally just looks tinted to   me..., nothing bronze about it)
 Loads of Blushes!!

Theme Park
All Smiles (I LOVE THIS ONE!  It's the perfect bright flushed cheek for me). I was so sad when my pressed one started to smell funny. I won't ever get those again. 
Sunday Brunch
Walkie Talkie

My freebie blush was _Homework_.  It looks like a reeeeeallly dark bronze. I can't find a description on the website. .  I can't wait to play with it. I bet with a light hand (hello 187!), it could be pretty.

I love getting packages! It's like Christmas.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I stopped at my local beauty supply store i needed some eyeliner and lip gloss by NYX.


----------



## Corrinne

Over the weekend I picked up some Bobbi Brown Tinted Eye Brightener, Corrector, and the Creamy Concealer Kit


----------



## GlamDiva

I went to Sephora today and got:

-NARS eyeshadow in Galapagos
-Philosophy Coconut Body Butter
-Philosophy Coconut Body Scrub
-Sephora brand Beach Glow Melted Body Butter


----------



## illinirdhd

Corrinne said:


> Over the weekend I picked up some Bobbi Brown Tinted Eye Brightener, Corrector, and the Creamy Concealer Kit


 
I haven't used the eye brightener, but I love the corrector and concealer kit!  Use them every day!


----------



## frostedcouture

I got my Monistat Chafing Gel to be used as a face primer. It is HOLY GRAIL material..I don't know how I didn't pick this up before. I recommend it to everyone. Makes makeup go on so smooth and it makes your face matte! No need for blotting papers anymore, even in humid weather. I am so amazed. It's cheap too!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Picked up these over the weekend haven't tried them yet...
Bed Head Brunette Goddess [smells like dessert] & OPI Hearts & Tarts


----------



## candace117

So Jason's favorite smell in the world is Victoria's Secret Love Spell. I think it's throwback to his teenage years or something...hehehe....so anyway, he's coming home in less than 2 weeks (!!!!!) So I ran to VS to stock up on Love Spell for him. They have a 7 for 35 deal with a free item, so I got 3 eau de toilettes, two body cremes, a body butter, a shower gel and a body spray. I think I will be good for awhile!!!! It kind of goes well with Escada Moon Sparkle....hmmm....


----------



## candace117

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Picked up these over the weekend haven't tried them yet...
> Bed Head Brunette Goddess [smells like dessert] & OPI Hearts & Tarts



 Both are great picks!  I have used both.


----------



## cocobella

Today I picked up some drugstore items like Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque, Covergirl Tinted Moisturizer in Medium-Dark for lighter coverage & Neutrogena Makeup Remover Wipes.  Then at the mall I bought MAC Moistureblend NW35, MAC Iridescent loose powder, & Chanel Glossimer in Astral


----------



## peach.

frostedcouture said:


> I got my Monistat Chafing Gel to be used as a face primer. It is HOLY GRAIL material..I don't know how I didn't pick this up before. I recommend it to everyone. Makes makeup go on so smooth and it makes your face matte! No need for blotting papers anymore, even in humid weather. I am so amazed. It's cheap too!



I'm so convinced I need to go out and buy this NOW! I wonder who came up with this idea in the first place!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> So Jason's favorite smell in the world is Victoria's Secret Love Spell. I think it's throwback to his teenage years or something...hehehe....so anyway, he's coming home in less than 2 weeks (!!!!!) So I ran to VS to stock up on Love Spell for him. They have a 7 for 35 deal with a free item, so I got 3 eau de toilettes, two body cremes, a body butter, a shower gel and a body spray. I think I will be good for awhile!!!! It kind of goes well with Escada Moon Sparkle....hmmm....


 

I love Love Spell! Sadly, I've been trying a more natural approach to my body wash regimen and haven't used it much lately. That and the Strawberries and Champagne are my favorite.


----------



## illinirdhd

candace117 said:


> So Jason's favorite smell in the world is Victoria's Secret Love Spell. I think it's throwback to his teenage years or something...hehehe....so anyway, he's coming home in less than 2 weeks (!!!!!) So I ran to VS to stock up on Love Spell for him. They have a 7 for 35 deal with a free item, so I got 3 eau de toilettes, two body cremes, a body butter, a shower gel and a body spray. I think I will be good for awhile!!!! It kind of goes well with Escada Moon Sparkle....hmmm....


 
I just smelled Love Spell for the first time last night!  I got it with a bunch of VS goodies at my bridal shower, and just now got around to unpacking it!  Smells good to me, but DH is a little scent-sensitive.  He doesn't like many of them.  I'll try it, and if he hates it, I'm sending it to you!


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> I love Love Spell! Sadly, I've been trying a more natural approach to my body wash regimen and haven't used it much lately. That and the Strawberries and Champagne are my favorite.


 
If you're going for natural stuff, check out LUSH (if you haven't already!).  I noticed when I was in the store that they have lots of vegan products as well.  Don't think the baby-poop-looking soap was vegan though....


----------



## claireZk

candace117 said:


> So Jason's favorite smell in the world is Victoria's Secret Love Spell. I think it's throwback to his teenage years or something...hehehe....so anyway, he's coming home in less than 2 weeks (!!!!!) So I ran to VS to stock up on Love Spell for him. They have a 7 for 35 deal with a free item, so I got 3 eau de toilettes, two body cremes, a body butter, a shower gel and a body spray. I think I will be good for awhile!!!! It kind of goes well with Escada Moon Sparkle....hmmm....


Oh man, I would have sent you mine!  That's the blue one that smells kind of like shampoo, right?  I have a full bottle sitting on my dresser!  I've gotten it as a gift like 3 different times and I want to like it, but it doesn't smell good on me


----------



## frostedcouture

OMG I love Escada Moon Sparkle..I've been wearing it a lot lately.


----------



## peach.

Monistat Chafing Relief Powder Gel

I DID IT, GIRLS!


----------



## frostedcouture

peach. said:


> Monistat Chafing Relief Powder Gel
> 
> I DID IT, GIRLS!



YEAH GO PEACH!!   I hope you love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I stocked up on some of my favorite shampoos:
Pureology Anti Fade superstraight formula (blue bottles) shampoo & conditioner
Jonathan Product in the weightless smooth shampoo & conditioner - love his stuff!

Both are great on my wavy, highlighted hair that needs to calm down & behave, LOL!  With that and my GHD styler, I'm pretty well armed.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I brought home a major haul today.  First, I went to the MAC counter and purchased my first ever MAC products!  I got Fix+ and lip conditioner.  Then, I went to Ulta and got some more OPI topcoat, a polish corrector pen, makeup remover pads, L'Oreal HIP pigment in Fiery, and a new train case for all my nail stuff.  I will be using my old Caboodle box for extra beauty items like makeup remover, cotton balls, cold wax stips, and the Fix+.  I used three of the four five dollar coupons I got last week, so I got $15 off my total.


----------



## frostedcouture

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I brought home a major haul today.  First, I went to the MAC counter and purchased my first ever MAC products!  I got Fix+ and lip conditioner.  Then, I went to Ulta and got some more OPI topcoat, a polish corrector pen, makeup remover pads, L'Oreal HIP pigment in Fiery, and a new train case for all my nail stuff.  I will be using my old Caboodle box for extra beauty items like makeup remover, cotton balls, cold wax stips, and the Fix+.  I used three of the four five dollar coupons I got last week, so I got $15 off my total.



 Nice haul ArmCandy!  Let us know how you like the Fix +.  I personally love it and would probably buy it again, but it looks like it's going to last me a long time.


----------



## foxyqt

- Dior Tonique Magique Vivifiant (Energizing Toner)
- Dior Lait Magique Demaquillant (Cleansing Milk for Face & Eyes)
- MAC Moisturelush Moisturizer
- MAC Moisturelush Eye Cream
- Diorshow Mascara


----------



## candace117

claireZk said:


> Oh man, I would have sent you mine!  That's the blue one that smells kind of like shampoo, right?  I have a full bottle sitting on my dresser!  I've gotten it as a gift like 3 different times and I want to like it, but it doesn't smell good on me



Love Spell is purple and smells like peachy jasmine blossoms.


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> I just smelled Love Spell for the first time last night!  I got it with a bunch of VS goodies at my bridal shower, and just now got around to unpacking it!  Smells good to me, but DH is a little scent-sensitive.  He doesn't like many of them.  I'll try it, and if he hates it, I'm sending it to you!



Seems like a lot of men are either sensitive or picky or both...heehee. Kind of you to offer, DH will appreciate you contributing to his teenage fantasy world...


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> If you're going for natural stuff, check out LUSH (if you haven't already!). I noticed when I was in the store that they have lots of vegan products as well. Don't think the baby-poop-looking soap was vegan though....


 

I actually a bunch of LUSH stuff about a month ago and have yet to try it. I have no idea what the hell is stopping me. I guess because it wasn't cheap, I don't want to "waste" it. That's just a poor stupid excuse. 
In the past I've saved up stuff to the point that I couldn't even use it because it was old, out of style, expired, etc...

I've been trying to remember that tomorrows aren't guaranteed, so I might as well enjoy today.  

That's it. I'm trying my Honey Bee bath bomb tonight...or You've Been Mangoed bath melt...I ended up with a ton of stuff.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I used to do that too, so I have a ton of never opened stuff now!  I should have used it when I bought it, because now I don't even like some of the colors and smells!

I asked DH if we could put the bath bomb in the hottub, but he gave me that "are you nuts???" look.  And then said no.


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ I used to do that too, so I have a ton of never opened stuff now! I should have used it when I bought it, because now I don't even like some of the colors and smells!
> 
> I asked DH if we could put the bath bomb in the hottub, but he gave me that "are you nuts???" look. And then said no.


 

I know! It's such a waste. 

LOL! While I'm sure bath bombs aren't exactly made for hot tubs, it would have been so fun to try it out.  Shoot!  Maybe it can accidentally on purpose fall in when he's not looking. Then you should both get in because if course, you can't waste it.


----------



## claireZk

^ OMG I was thinking the same thing 
The only downside would be if it smelled bad, you'd have to drain and refill.


----------



## illinirdhd

I forgot to post this purchase (it's probably my favorite yet!). DH has been telling me that I have too much stuff on the bathroom counter. He has 3 sisters, he should understand that girls need stuff! Anyway, my makeup was in a decorative basket, my hair products, perfumes, lotions, etc in another basket, and then my hairdryer, curling iron, brushes, etc., in another basket. OK, so it took up a lot of room!

So when he came home last Friday from his business trip, I had organized everything in a 3-drawer chest!  I bought it at Wal-Mart for about $12.  (Thanks for the idea, makeup ladies!) Now, my makeup is all in there, and then my hairspray, contact solution, etc are tucked in next to it on the counter, and my perfumes, etc sit neatly on top.  I keep all my brushes in a cup, so that sits on top too. My everyday skin care and makeup are all in the bottom drawer, so I can just pull that out, use everything I need, and put it all away. The bathroom looks soooo much better, and DH is a happy man. Especially since he put up shelves in the shower for all my shampoos and body washes, etc.!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I forgot to post this purchase (it's probably my favorite yet!). DH has been telling me that I have too much stuff on the bathroom counter. He has 3 sisters, he should understand that girls need stuff! Anyway, my makeup was in a decorative basket, my hair products, perfumes, lotions, etc in another basket, and then my hairdryer, curling iron, brushes, etc., in another basket. OK, so it took up a lot of room!
> 
> So when he came home last Friday from his business trip, I had organized everything in a 3-drawer chest! I bought it at Wal-Mart for about $12. (Thanks for the idea, makeup ladies!) Now, my makeup is all in there, and then my hairspray, contact solution, etc are tucked in next to it on the counter, and my perfumes, etc sit neatly on top. I keep all my brushes in a cup, so that sits on top too. My everyday skin care and makeup are all in the bottom drawer, so I can just pull that out, use everything I need, and put it all away. The bathroom looks soooo much better, and DH is a happy man. Especially since he put up shelves in the shower for all my shampoos and body washes, etc.!


 
Right on! That's what I use also. I actually need another one since my ever growing MAC collection is taking over. :s   I prefer a clutter free counter so most of my items are underneath too! It's actually less stressful for me. Sometimes clutter makes me freak out.  That's saying something, because frankly, I'm a slob.


----------



## illinirdhd

Clutter freaks me out too sometimes. I can ignore it for a long time, and then I just can't, so I go on a cleaning spree. I have sooooooooo many bath products that I took the whole bottom shelf of a linen closet and have it full of stuff. And then under the bathroom counter (on my side and a little bit onto DH's side) is full of stuff. And then my everyday stuff. I'm really trying to start using some things up before I buy new stuff for a while. I haven't bought any new shampoos lately, even though I want to. I have to be careful, though, of things that will expire. I gave my mom a bunch of really high end self tanner, and it turned her green. Oops.  

I'm working on getting some of DH's unnecessary (IMO) stuff out.  Has to be done verrrrrry sloooooowly.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I used my last Ultamate cash coupon today.  I picked up a jar of Ulta Formativ Dark Circle Intensive Eye Treatment and an eyelash curler.  I've stayed away from curlers before, because they looked like torture devices, but after trying it, I don't know why I went without one.  Also, the dark circle cream works well.  I've applied it for the first time, and I already noticed my circles are lighter.  Hopefully, the lightening effect will increase with daily usage.  Good stuff.


----------



## candace117

So tonight at work, after formation, a random guy walks by me and goes OMG VICTORIA'S SECRET LOVE SPELL! MY FAVE!!!!


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

HAHA candace!!! you are too funny.  jason will be so pleased though!!!

i bought the palladio rice powder blotting sheets! i ahven't left the house yet today though...so no real chance to try them yet! but i can't wait!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> So tonight at work, after formation, a random guy walks by me and goes OMG VICTORIA'S SECRET LOVE SPELL! MY FAVE!!!!
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

LMAO! That's hilarious! I believe it's their most popular scent from the garden line.


----------



## purly

candace117 said:


> So tonight at work, after formation, a random guy walks by me and goes OMG VICTORIA'S SECRET LOVE SPELL! MY FAVE!!!!
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Maybe his girlfriend wears the same scent? 
Men are so funny about scent.


----------



## frostedcouture

candace117 said:


> So tonight at work, after formation, a random guy walks by me and goes OMG VICTORIA'S SECRET LOVE SPELL! MY FAVE!!!!
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LMAO. creeperr!!!


----------



## claireZk

candace117 said:


> So tonight at work, after formation, a random guy walks by me and goes OMG VICTORIA'S SECRET LOVE SPELL! MY FAVE!!!!
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've actually had the same thing happen with VS Srawberries & Champagne!  Guys are really weird about perfume-- I think my SO is the only guy ever who doesn't like VS scents though.  He likes all that fruity headache-y crap from BBW


----------



## SimplyElegant

MissTiss said:


> I actually a bunch of LUSH stuff about a month ago and have yet to try it. I have no idea what the hell is stopping me. I guess because it wasn't cheap, I don't want to "waste" it. That's just a poor stupid excuse.
> In the past I've saved up stuff to the point that I couldn't even use it because it was old, out of style, expired, etc...
> 
> I've been trying to remember that tomorrows aren't guaranteed, so I might as well enjoy today.
> 
> That's it. I'm trying my Honey Bee bath bomb tonight...or You've Been Mangoed bath melt...I ended up with a ton of stuff.


 The more time you wait, the less it's going to smell. LUSH stuff goes bad fast.

I bought some Philosophy shower gels, the chocolate ones, and they all smell amazing.


----------



## kippeydale

Love Spell takes me back to high school.  All of my friends wore Love Spell, BBW Country Apple, or BBW Sun-Ripened Raspberry.  I tried to be unique and wore VS's Secret Crush.  I still have an old body spray of it...and still love the scent.  Of course, it was discontinued.
I'm still bitter.


----------



## savhgirly

I got some Victoria Secret limited edition lipgloss yesterday for $3 havent used it yet but its a pretty shade of pink


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

kippeydale said:


> Love Spell takes me back to high school.  All of my friends wore Love Spell, BBW Country Apple, or BBW Sun-Ripened Raspberry.  I tried to be unique and wore VS's Secret Crush.  I still have an old body spray of it...and still love the scent.  Of course, it was discontinued.
> I'm still bitter.


When I was a teenager, my boyfriend's mom gave me an entire gift set of BBW Sun-Ripened Raspberry.  It had the body wash, the lotion, and the spray.  I think there was was some bubble bath in there too.


----------



## illinirdhd

SimplyElegant said:


> *The more time you wait, the less it's going to smell. LUSH stuff goes bad fast.*
> 
> I bought some Philosophy shower gels, the chocolate ones, and they all smell amazing.


 

Glad to know - thank you!  I will use my LUSH stuff, rather than saving for a rainy day!!!

Don't you just love the Philosophy ones???  My favorite is Cinnamon Buns.  And I love that you don't come out of the shower smelling like the body wash - it just makes your shower and bathroom smell good, but doesn't stay with you all day!


----------



## cristalena56

i bought some revlon custom creatings and mineral powder


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Last night I bought that Save-A-Blade device for DBF.  I don't shave (I have an epilator), but he burns through tons of razors.  Even though it's not quite a "beauty" item and it wasn't for me, I figured it would be of interest to the girls here, so I posted a review in the review thread.  Believe it or not, the darn thing works!


----------



## itsnicole

Just bought a bunch of stuff on Shu Uemura's site...
- High Performance Cleansing Oil
- Eyelash Curler
- Rogue Unlimited Crystal Shine Lipstick in Pink Melon
- Depsea Water Facial Mist in Lavender
I've never tried any of these before, so I'm excited!


----------



## MissTiss

SimplyElegant said:


> The more time you wait, the less it's going to smell. LUSH stuff goes bad fast.


 

Crap! Really?? I better get on it. I am such a weirdo about saving stuff...


----------



## frostedcouture

itsnicole said:


> Just bought a bunch of stuff on Shu Uemura's site...
> - High Performance Cleansing Oil
> - Eyelash Curler
> - Rogue Unlimited Crystal Shine Lipstick in Pink Melon
> - Depsea Water Facial Mist in Lavender
> I've never tried any of these before, so I'm excited!



Cleansing oil is the best!! If you use waterproof mascara, you will LOVE this. Takes it off like a charm.  Also the eyelash curler is terrific


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Today, I got Too Faced Kitty Glitter in Pussie Galore.  I like to have a little shimmer on my decollete and collar bones when I wear low cut tops and dresses.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

OMG...I just looked a back at all I bought in the past week and I just realized that I spent about $240 on beauty products alone!   You guys are the worst kinds of enablers!  It may be high time I got on a beauty ban...  :ban:


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> Cleansing oil is the best!! If you use waterproof mascara, you will LOVE this. Takes it off like a charm.  Also the eyelash curler is terrific



Yay! I can't wait to try everything out! I'm a little scared of the eyelash curler since I've never used one... :shame:


----------



## ladystara

I love their cleansing oil!  And I saw that Shu is doing a 20% off friends and family!  I'm going to stock up on the cleansing oil, the blush that someone (sorry I forgot who) suggested, and the eyelash curler (love it to death).  It's also free shipping!


----------



## frostedcouture

itsnicole said:


> Yay! I can't wait to try everything out! I'm a little scared of the eyelash curler since I've never used one... :shame:


Hehe don't worry, it's not scary unless you accidentally pinch your eyelid. Just be careful! Curl close to the eyelid, middle of the lashes and the tips to get a nice fanned out look, not a sharp right angle.  



ladystara said:


> I love their cleansing oil! And I saw that Shu is doing a 20% off friends and family! I'm going to stock up on the cleansing oil, the blush that someone (sorry I forgot who) suggested, and the eyelash curler (love it to death). It's also free shipping!


Awesome! I love MAC F&F and sephora.


----------



## socaltrojan

I bought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler and got the mini curler for free with the code shubabes and free shipping too!  

I already have the mini curler and that got me to wanting a full size Shu Uemura curler so I went for it with the promotion back again!  

YAY!

What was the 20% off friends and family code?  In my case the free mini curler was a better deal since that is $17 off the mini!


----------



## cristalena56

i went to vs today and they finally let me use my 10 dollar off coupon....

i only spent 6.47 cents


----------



## ladystara

Here you go!
PROMO CODE: SHUSUMMER  Offer: Free Standard Shipping + 20% all orders 
  Valid: from Thursday, June 26th &#8211; Sunday, June 29th at 11:59pm ET
  **Customers must be SIGNED IN and enter promo code SHUSUMMER to receive this benefit.


----------



## dee143

yesterday i bought:


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^where did you get the sunscreen? Do they sell that a stores or only online??


----------



## claireZk

Went to Walmart today and got Colorstay liner in brown and charcoal, sponge wedges, and L'Oreal HIP lip jelly in Savory


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^ Have you tried the jelly balm yet?  How is it?  I was looking at those.  I like the HIP pigments, so I wondered if I would like these.


----------



## claireZk

^ Yep, I put it on as soon as I got in the car! :shame:

I started to write an answer and realized I was reviewing it, so I'm going to just post in the Reviews thread


----------



## SimplyElegant

illinirdhd said:


> Glad to know - thank you! I will use my LUSH stuff, rather than saving for a rainy day!!!
> 
> Don't you just love the Philosophy ones??? My favorite is Cinnamon Buns. And I love that you don't come out of the shower smelling like the body wash - it just makes your shower and bathroom smell good, but doesn't stay with you all day!


Yeah it kind of sucks.

Haha I wouldn't mind if the smell lasted a bit on me. I really love foody scents. 

MissTiss- Yeah it's true. I actually do the same thing just because I want it to last but not with LUSH stuff. It's mostly with the creamy stuff like buttercreams, massage bars, masks etc. than toners and things like that.


----------



## itsnicole

Went to the mall tonight, and got...
- La Mer Refining Facial
- SKII Cleansing Oil (I just ordered the Shu Uemura one yesterday, but I wanted to test this one out too, lol)
- Creed Original Santal (Just finished my bottle today, so it was time to get another!)


----------



## savhgirly

Today I got some MAC pressed powder


----------



## Miyoshi637

Went to Longs with my Mama, and bought Maybelline Define a lash in the Volume one and one Lengthening one (B1G1F) and my mom found some sally hansen's nail polish she wanted.


----------



## littlemisslily

Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado
La Mer The Moisturizing Gel Cream
Laura Mercier Deep Cleansing Clay Mask
Jurlique Rose Silk Finishing Powder
Jurlique Balancing Foaming Cleanser
Jurlique Rose Hand Cream


----------



## Kansashalo

cristalena56 said:


> i went to vs today and they finally let me use my 10 dollar off coupon....
> 
> i only spent 6.47 cents


 
WOW! That was a good haul at full price too.  I may stop by VS today while I'm out shopping for foundation.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got a couple more things today (will the beauty madness ever end? *LOL*)!  I bought a bottle of OPI's Curry Up; Don't Be Late and Essie's Man-E-Cure.  Man-E-Cure is a matte clear coat designed for doing manicures on men.  DBF asked me if I could make his nails more presentable, so I got this for that very purpose.


----------



## hippychick11

Shu Uemura Compact brush set

Couldn't decide between the MAC and Trish McEvoy brush sets from Nordies anniversary sale so went for this instead.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fun day at Sephora!!

- Makeup For Ever High Definition loose powder (incredible texture and just what I need to set foundation that I use on my eyelids!!

- Smashbox color corrector (green, to counteract my super red cheeks!)
- Smashbox Photofinish primer (was almost out of my teeny travel tube!)

weeee, so fun!!  My SA was a kick in the pants...hilarious!


----------



## TheImportersWife

Alpha Hydrox AHA Enhanced Creme




Alpha Hydrox Foaming Face Wash 





Alpha Hydrox Oil-Free Formula 





Neova Night Therapy with Copper Peptide Repair Complex


----------



## claireZk

I finally got a Ped Egg, but I'm too scared to try it!! :shame:


----------



## shockboogie

Just ordered Shue Uemura 25TH BTB LIMITED EDITION, FLEUR DE ROSE PALETTE 
 and 2 drawing pencils (metallic blue and metallic plum) from the website a few minutes ago. I'm excited to get them in the mail this week!!!


----------



## mommylovesbags

The other day, from Neiman's, I ordered:

Kiehl's Pineapple and Papaya Scrub (got some Kiehl's freebies with it)
Estee Lauder's Take it Off -- like this a lot! (also received a travel pack of it free)
Guerlain single eyeshadow in a beige color (forgot the name)


----------



## dmitchell15

Dior's Pure poison perfume!


----------



## omgblonde

Soap & Glory - Feel The Knead





Urban Decay - Primer Potion





Sheer Blonde Colour Renew - Conditioner





Sheer Blonde Colour Renew - 3 Minute Tone Booster


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Today, I picked up:

L'Oreal De-Crease Shadow Base
OPI Nail Lacquer in Canberra't Without You 
Aveeno Fragrance Free Active Naturals Body Wash with Oatmeal (for DBF)


----------



## fashingrl

Today even though on self imposed ban, I had a bunch of MAC freebies coming due to B2M (I will post that in the MAC thread), but also made a detour to Sephora and got:

Bliss's FatGirlSleep - heck I don't care if this doesn't work, cuz it smells uber nummy!
Bliss's ingrown hair eliminating pads
Tarte cheekstain in Natural Beauty
A nice size sample of GHD's hair thermal protector


----------



## cheburashka

I just bought new Dior nail polish in Golden Nugget, the color is to die for.


----------



## fashion1sta

picked up some skin care products from Bliss~ LOVE their products.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, my Stila order came today - first Stila haul for me!

eyeshadows in Cloud and Cassis.  Cloud is a wonderful neutral light taupe and Cassis is a fantastic muted plum.  Fabulous!!
Black liquid liner.  I LOVE this.  It comes in a pen rather than the brush & tube dip method so it goes on great and doesn't look too thick and liquid-y.

I was totally inspired by this YouTube tut on a bridal look (NO...I'm not getting married anytime soon so calm down everyone, LOL).  I just love the soft, plummy shades here and they are GREAT with my skintone.  Many of you know I'm biased toward MAC shadows, but I hadn't found a muted plum I love just yet - most of the purples are more vibrant and in your face, at least on me.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SLGJTAfyG44


----------



## frostedcouture

^ She is so talented! I love her makeup looks and how she duplicates looks from music videos.


----------



## ellacoach

I'm so glad I'm not the only one that watches makeup vids on Youtube! My favorite is Loulud81. She's amazing and she has the best hauls! 
My husband thinks I'm nuts when he sees me watching these....oh well...at least he understands my purse addiction!


----------



## ellacoach

claireZk said:


> I finally got a Ped Egg, but I'm too scared to try it!! :shame:


 
Claire, you will love it! I promise. It doesn't hurt at all and your feet will be smooth like buttah after!!


----------



## peach.

I've been using the Pro Lumiere, but they don't have the exact shade equivalence in Mat Lumiere for some reason (the Pro Lumiere I use is in between 2 shades in Mat Lumiere) so the MA suggested the lighter one. It looked okay in the store, but I'm hoping it's not too light when I apply it tomorrow morning. I got the Mat because I heard it's more mattifying than the Pro but still luminous. Hope they're right!


----------



## frostedcouture

peach, if it's too light, just take a matte bronzer (if you have one) and lightly apply it all over your face. Maybe using our favorite 187??   Or a big fluffy powder brush will work.  That's what my favorite MAC girl told me


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, hair product junkie in me kicked in again...scooped up a bunch of Kerastase products and can't wait to try them!


----------



## ladystara

I'm so tempted to get the 187 tomorrow!!!


----------



## peach.

^^ I'm SO excited for you ladystara! You're going to love it, especially if you're going to use it with liquid foundation!



frostedcouture said:


> peach, if it's too light, just take a matte bronzer (if you have one) and lightly apply it all over your face. Maybe using our favorite 187??   Or a big fluffy powder brush will work.  That's what my favorite MAC girl told me



Cool trick! Thanks fc! That means I would be able to transition winter foundation over to summer! I only have something for contouring (MAC Sincere blush) but I'm not sure if I could work it all over the face. Are you giving me an excuse to drop by MAC?  If the foundation is really too light, I'm going to go exchange it. I deserve a correct shade!


----------



## frostedcouture

ladystara, I knew I could suck you in! hehee 

You're welcome! I think it's a great way, because sometimes you just can't get the perfect shade.  If it's very off, then I would go exchange for a different shade, but for those days where it's just a little bit too pale for your taste you can use the matte bronze. I say matte, because you don't want to have shimmer all over your face. It would look too unnatural. Save the shimmer for highlight or something   Why not check out the bronzing powders from MAC?


----------



## ladystara

FC...you are such an enabler!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

No kidding!  I totally am..I told ArmCandy that I was a MAC vampire, because of me she bought her first 2 MAC items.  I am happy to share the delights of MAC with everyone  Haha am I super corny or what?!


----------



## ladystara

..You're evil!!!  You're making me go out and buy a ton of MAC stuff..and I'm just in the beginning experimental stages!


----------



## frostedcouture

It hurts to be called evil  Hehehe


----------



## ladystara

I think I've bought 2 paint pots, 2 lipglosses, 2 eyeshadows, 1 quad, volcanic ash, etc since I've started trolling the beauty boards...my poor crying wallet!  And now I need to get brushes!!!

I really need to start on my skin care first though


----------



## scarlett_2005

While I was at Wild Oats today I picked up a blemish stick made by Burt's bees. I hope it works. Right now I have 2 huge zits on my face.


----------



## ladystara

OH!  Let me know if it works.  I want the Mario Basceu (sp?) Buffering lotion. I've heard good reviews from the ladies here


----------



## frostedcouture

Hey scarlett! Just saw you over in the Gen. Discussion   Our little chat is dying. It is so quiet there.

ladystara, I recommended that to peach in another thread  She is going to try it.


----------



## ladystara

Opps should I have chatted over there?


----------



## frostedcouture

What do you mean?  I'm confused


----------



## cristalena56

hmmm well besides what i bought my buddy  i got some more vs pampering foot lotion and at bbw-pear blossom body splash, fresh pineapple bodysplash, pearberry bodysplash, pearberry lotion,  and some pop culture melon shower gel! woohoo! i am obsessed i tell ya :shame:


----------



## Chanel Angel

I just bought six nail polishes from Zoya


----------



## Chanel Angel

wait, six more...too many good colors


----------



## frostedcouture

BETHY, Bath and body works pear blossom body splash is my new favorite smell!!!! I got it from the mega sale, it was too cheap. I love it so much.


----------



## cristalena56

frostedcouture said:


> BETHY, Bath and body works pear blossom body splash is my new favorite smell!!!! I got it from the mega sale, it was too cheap. I love it so much.


 only 65 cents woohoo!! i need to go get some more tomorrow if they are still there :shame: i dont know why they discontinued it so quickly


----------



## ladystara

I thought there was a chat thread on the general discussion forums instead!

I'll have to go smell the pear blossom body splash


----------



## frostedcouture

I got the huge bottle and I think it was like $2-3 but I'm not sure. My mom and I got 3 huge bags of stuff in one trip.  That was only from bath and body works too. We hit up Nordstrom where I got a Coach wristlet and mini skinny, Mom got Coach flip flops and we bought lots of makeup from the counters, AND we bought my dad a bunch of accessories for his iphone.  We made trips to the car to drop off bags 

ladystara, it smells quite nice. Very light and fresh and it really does smell like a pear. 
The gen. discussion chit chat thread is where a few of us (used to) frequently chat about random things. It's quite empty right now, but maybe we can get it back up and running!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I love Bath and Body works. Their sweet pea is my favorite scent!


----------



## cristalena56

sweat pea and cucumber melon are my fave! my favorite discontinued one you can still find is country apple and plumeria! there was this one blue one i wish they still made, i wish i could remember the name :shame: i also remember this pink watermelon they came out for the summer in 2001, that i was just in love with or was it 2002 :shame: i love autumn apple that smelled just like apples...  they always do away with the good scents, its like they only carry them for a couple months, boo!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love sweet pea too! Warm vanilla sugar is good too. The coconut lime verbena is yummy, as well as black raspberry vanilla. I am in love with their soaps, sprays and lotions.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Has anyone tried the pink lemonade one? I haven't been to a Bath and Body works in a long time and I noticed the pink lemonade on their website.


----------



## cristalena56

ooooo i saw the strawberry lemonade one and i forgot to buy it grrrrrrrrr, they only had one left and some lady took my whole break checking out  boo!!


----------



## linsea

Online at Chanel I bought: Gold Fiction and Kaléidoscope. I totally can't wait for them to come in. For some reason I've really latched on to my Monogramouflage Jasmine and want accessories in army green and gold.


----------



## sara999

urban decay heavy metal glitter eyeliner in purple










purple 24/7 eyeliner









purple mascara (in indigo)


----------



## illinirdhd

I bought a bunch of stuff for my RAOK buddy, but I guess I shouldn't post it here or she'll know who I am!  (Assuming she hasn't already tried to bribe Frosty the RAOK spy to see who her buddy is!)


----------



## frostedcouture

illinirdhd said:


> I bought a bunch of stuff for my RAOK buddy, but I guess I shouldn't post it here or she'll know who I am!  (Assuming she hasn't already tried to bribe Frosty the RAOK spy to see who her buddy is!)



LMAO


----------



## Redorfe

The photos don't do the colors any justice ush: but here goes anyway:

OPI Ape-ricot! 



OPI Stars in My Eyes



OPI Dazzle Me



OPI You Rock-Apulco



OPI Who are You Wearing?



and. . . .


----------



## Redorfe

OPI Have You Seen My Limo?



OPI Chip Skip


----------



## cristalena56

i bought something for my buddy


----------



## frostedcouture

rodarfe, nice polishes! Totally reminds me that I need to paint my nails soon.


----------



## mommylovesbags

Today I bought:  Estee Lauder's Bronze Goddess perfume and EL All Day Lipstick in Mocha Pink.  I had the nicest SA at the Estee Lauder counter today -- I got her card and I'll use her again!  She was incredibly helpful (even took the time to make up a sample eye cream for me in a little bottle) and very sweet.

Oh, and my dd (age 7) was very disappointed that I wasn't buying EL's hot pink nail polish!  LOL


----------



## socaltrojan

I got Mario Badescu drying lotion and buffering lotion today.


----------



## frostedcouture

socaltrojan said:


> I got Mario Badescu drying lotion and buffering lotion today.



OMG hope you like them!! I recommended those to another girl today.  MAC and MB need to start paying me for all the advertising. LOL


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> OMG hope you like them!! I recommended those to another girl today.  MAC and MB need to start paying me for all the advertising. LOL



Yeah LOL they are not new to me.  I have been using MB since 2003 and recommend it to EVERYONE I know too!  I needed some new ones because my all the liquid in my drying lotion evaporated!


----------



## frostedcouture

Holy crap I have terrible memory.   There's too many ladies around here !


----------



## socaltrojan

Oh LOL no worries frosty!  With your spy duties, I am sure you have a lot to be thinking about.  You are still the greatest enabler!    I wish I would have bought the 187 during F&F!  I don't know how I can wait until the next one. I think I may get the Nordstrom kit to hold me over and buy the 187 during the next F&F.  What do you think of my plan?


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehe I'm lovin the spy duty   I cannot wait until people get their packages, post pics and I can smile and know that I helped pick some of the items!!

Well honestly, I think you should just get the 187 full priced now.  Because you won't save_ that_ much from a F&F event. Also you won't be saving money really, if you buy the $50 kit from Nordstrom, KWIM?


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought Cynthia Rowley perfume, Hello Kitty Perfume, and Lovely Perfume. I'm on a fragrance kick lately!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I bought some Evian facial water today. 

Next week I'm thinking of getting the MB drying lotion. My skin has been breaking out like crazy lately. And I refuse to go back to Proactiv.


----------



## socaltrojan

scarlett_2005 said:


> I bought some Evian facial water today.
> 
> Next week I'm thinking of getting the MB drying lotion. My skin has been breaking out like crazy lately. And I refuse to go back to Proactiv.



IS the Evian Facial Water any good?  Is it just like putting regular toner on the face?  You will love MB.  It clears out the occasional breakouts I have overnight!


----------



## frostedcouture

I second everything that socaltrojan says. I would like to hear about the Evian! & you will love the drying lotion


----------



## scarlett_2005

^I wrote a short review about the facial water in th reviews section. The facial water is great for someone like me who can't use toners(too drying).


----------



## ladystara

I think everyone should not buy stuff cause of RAOK!!


----------



## frostedcouture

ladystara, get your butt over to the chat thread! We need to revive it girl!!


----------



## mon favori

I bought my first tube of NARS orgasm. Love the color!


----------



## ladystara

Hehe ... I tried to revive it   I post whenever I see an answer there!


----------



## MissTiss

Finally got MB Drying Lotion. It's the only MB product my local Nordies carries.  Last night I put this stuff everywhere, I looked like I had small pox. LOL
Have no idea what's with all these breakouts. My face was so good for a loooong time! Grrr 

Anyhow. This stuff rocks! The huge one on my cheekbone is all shrunk up and dry. The rest are really teeny. I can't wait to see what one more night of treatment does. 

BTW, what color is the top part supposed to be? Clear? Mines kinda yellowy...Is this bad?


----------



## lostnexposed

another facial water thats gd is the one by Avene. I think its called Avene thermal spring water or something. U cld get it at CVS and other drugstores. I like to use it to set m makeup.


----------



## fashingrl

I bought two revlon color stay eyeliners.... one in navy and the other in blackberry


----------



## frostedcouture

FG, missed you! Where have you been? I love Revlon colorstay eyeliners, they are the best.


----------



## spylove22

I bought Nars blush and Philosophy supernatural powder foundation.


----------



## xpurseloverx

today i brought estee lauder eyeliner, and plum lip gloss also i got a gift as well =D inside the gift a tote bag and a little pouch coin purse eye makeup remover, mascara, lip stick, brush, blush and some night cream =D


----------



## hippychick11

MaMa Lotion !  Arrived today and I just dabbed a teeny weeny bit on my chin and it's stinging .  I've wanted to try this for the longest time to see if it can get rid of some old stubborn acne scars so here's hoping my skin is not too sensitive for it.


----------



## Redorfe

frostedcouture said:


> rodarfe, nice polishes! Totally reminds me that I need to paint my nails soon.



thanks!


----------



## sara999

this amazing pnk nail polish frmo OPI...but i can't think of the name. i'm all about brights right now! i had to restrain myself from buying the entire brights collection!

i also bought OPI topcoat and drip dry drops.


AND i went buddy shopping and her gift is all done!


----------



## PorcelainBlonde

Gucci by Gucci eau de parfum 50ml. I  this perfume so much, I instantly felt it was "me", if that makes sense.

Guerlain Meteorites powder compact in Winter Radiance...gives a gorgeous polished glow.

YSL Lip Twins in Red Cristal...great classic red and the cutest packaging.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

haha i can't say. Everything i got was for my buddy & of course eveything I got her, I bought one for myself.:shame: couldn't resist!


----------



## talexs

Evian face mist
Too Faced Mineral Water eye pencil
shu uemera mini eyelash curler
Philosophy Murity made simple foaming cleanser
Bliss lemon and sage body butter
Pacifica Blood orange body butter and glycerine soap
Mor fruits of cornucopia perfume
Bond Chinatown (ran out and had to go a whole week without it)


----------



## fashingrl

frostedcouture said:


> FG, missed you! Where have you been? I love Revlon colorstay eyeliners, they are the best.


 

Hi Frosty - It was a crazy work week for me, and then busy with the holiday weekend...finally have had a break.  Missed you too sweets!


----------



## frostedcouture

thank goodness for breaks!


----------



## mcb100

Okkk well hair products count as beauty products, right? 
 I bought:
                     *Fredric Fekkai Luscious Curls Conditioner
                      *Fredric Fekkai Luscious Curls Cream
                      *Fredric Fekkai Anti Breakage Hair Mask
                      *Fredric Fekkai Technician Color Care, Color Protection Glaze
And then I went to Victoria's Secret, and bought some beauty stuff there. Not sure if their beauty stuff is worth listing but I bought:
                   *Make Me Starlet body lotion (I already have the matching airbrush spray moisturizer
                   *Butter Me Up whipped body cream
                    *Beauty Rush Slice of Heaven body double mist
                    *A big fluffy bronzer brush


----------



## jhazn85

Bare Escentuals Prime Time (amazing)
Shiseido mascara base
Shiseido lasting lift mascara
NARS blush in albatross (great for highlighting cheeks and eyebrows)
Too Faced Eyeshadow Primer
Murad Corrective Moisturizer

i can spend HOURS in sephora.  kill me.


----------



## omgblonde

Sheer Blonde - Colour Renew shampoo (OMG, I used the conditioner alone yesterday & my hair has never felt so soft!)
Soap & Glory - Wash Your Hands Of It hand wash
KMS California - Colour Vitality Protect spray


----------



## jc2239

-Clio blush and shadows (a Korean brand) and Palgantong set (i've wanted this ever since *claire* got it) from Sasa

-i also got a few items from sephora that i'll be keeping secret since they're for my RAOK buddy


----------



## talexs

mcb100 said:


> Okkk well hair products count as beauty products, right?
> I bought:
> *Fredric Fekkai Luscious Curls Conditioner
> *Fredric Fekkai Luscious Curls Cream
> *Fredric Fekkai Anti Breakage Hair Mask
> *Fredric Fekkai Technician Color Care, Color Protection Glaze
> And then I went to Victoria's Secret, and bought some beauty stuff there. Not sure if their beauty stuff is worth listing but I bought:
> *Make Me Starlet body lotion (I already have the matching airbrush spray moisturizer
> *Butter Me Up whipped body cream
> *Beauty Rush Slice of Heaven body double mist
> *A big fluffy bronzer brush


 
Just wondering how you like the Beauty Rush Slice of Heaven mist, I have always wanted tp purchase it but somehow it is always sold out in the VS I frequent.  If you like it and think it's worth a try I'll just buy it online.


----------



## speyta

I just picked these up:





YSL Automatic Eyeliner in black





YSL Everlong Lengthening Mascara in black





La Mer Cleansing Foam





La Prairie Lip Renewel Concentrate





Diorshow Powder in girly pink

I'm so dang addicted to makeup and skincare :shame:.


----------



## fashingrl

I broke my ban................... I just placed an order for:

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink (so pretty)
Bobbi Brown eye liner brush (short one)
Mario Badescu Drying Lotion

I was having withdrawals, what can I say...ush:


----------



## itsnicole

Prada Infusion D'Iris Perfume
MAC Retractable Lip Brush #318
MAC Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass


----------



## xpurseloverx

well today i got 5 vs lip gloss and a buncha perfume =D from there as well3


----------



## Odette

Clinique Redness Solutions Soothing Cleanser

pumice stone from Sephora for in-between pedicures


----------



## Odette

talexs said:


> Just wondering how you like the Beauty Rush Slice of Heaven mist, I have always wanted tp purchase it but somehow it is always sold out in the VS I frequent.  If you like it and think it's worth a try I'll just buy it online.



I love the Slice of Heaven scent.  It smells like vanilla cake batter, my DH loves it too.


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu Drying Lotion
Bumble and Bumble Seaweed shampoo
Kerastase Chroma Treatment
It's late, I;m bored I had to buy something...I couldn't control myself


----------



## fufu

Just ordered 5 pots of Alima's eyeshadows and eyeliners. >_< Can't wait to receive.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got a Stila quad and two more shadows to get my first four and had a kickass SA at Sephora!

I purchased Ray (shimmering copper) and Pigalle (shimmering wine) and they are now happy residing with Cloud (shimmering neutral grey) and Cassis (shimmering royal purple) in the quad.  

Wow, I'm a MAC girl but I love how wonderfully sheer these shadows go on and blend...


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> -Clio blush and shadows (a Korean brand) and Palgantong set (i've wanted this ever since *claire* got it) from Sasa
> 
> -i also got a few items from sephora that i'll be keeping secret since they're for my RAOK buddy


 
How cute are these!! Where do you purchase from?

ETA: Durrr. Sasa! I'm such a dork sometimes.


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> How cute are these!! Where do you purchase from?
> 
> ETA: Durrr. Sasa! I'm such a dork sometimes.



LOL *misstiss* you're too funny  

i'm trying to figure out what to give away for this month and i'm having the hardest time-mostly cuz i'm such a hoarder and i can't bear to part with anything i purchase .  i keep buying stuff for the giveaways and keeping them for myself!


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> LOL *misstiss* you're too funny
> 
> i'm trying to figure out what to give away for this month and i'm having the hardest time-mostly cuz i'm such a hoarder and i can't bear to part with anything i purchase . i keep buying stuff for the giveaways and keeping them for myself!


 

That would be me. I'm greedy, but I don't mean to be. That's why I'm having so much fun with this RAOK thing. One for me, one for buddy, one for me, one for buddy...
I was trying to ban myself so I didn't buy what buddy might get me. I'm working on that...it's a process. LOL


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> That would be me. I'm greedy, but I don't mean to be. That's why I'm having so much fun with this RAOK thing. One for me, one for buddy, one for me, one for buddy...
> I was trying to ban myself so I didn't buy what buddy might get me. I'm working on that...it's a process. LOL



they should have some kind of support group for people like us!  well i guess that's what the TPF is


----------



## Sternchen

Can't say, it's for RAOK!


----------



## Nzsallyb

yesterday i got:
Mario Badescu drying cream (magical - and i found it in NZ, which is even more of a miracle!)
2 mac eyeshadows
mac traincase!!
clinique all about eyes concealor
lush's honey mask, and the jelly bodywash


----------



## frostedcouture

Hope you like the drying lotion! It's great stuff.


----------



## candace117

DH got me huge bottles of Juicy Couture and Nina by Nina Ricci perfumes to replenish the ones I used up


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^^ aww, what an awesome DH, candace!!

OK, today the magic delivery man showed up with my latest NM haul:  Nars lipstick in Sexual Healing, Kiehl's deodorant cream (underarm cream in a small tube), and while it's not a beauty product my Dior sunnies (60s style) in mother of pearl also arrived and I just love them!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Candace, lucky you! 

PG, I love Nars lipstick!!!!  & you love your sunnies eh?


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> DH got me huge bottles of Juicy Couture and Nina by Nina Ricci perfumes to replenish the ones I used up


 

Nice! I love Nina Ricci. Smells g-iz-ood.  Glad to see ya back! Missed ya.


----------



## cupcakekiss

MAC parrot eye shadow on sale + MAC California Dreamin' lipstick for free = $13 altogether
Seacret Nail Buffer Kit $25

and some Kenneth Cole Reaction shades in smokypink $27 on sale
Victoria Secret had a buy any Pink item, get a FREE tote so i got One! $8 total


----------



## ellacoach

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^^ aww, what an awesome DH, candace!!
> 
> OK, today the magic delivery man showed up with my latest NM haul: Nars lipstick in Sexual Healing, Kiehl's deodorant cream (underarm cream in a small tube), and while it's not a beauty product my Dior sunnies (60s style) in mother of pearl also arrived and I just love them!!


 

ohhhhh post a pics of your Dior sunnies!!!


----------



## candace117

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^^ aww, what an awesome DH, candace!!
> 
> OK, today the magic delivery man showed up with my latest NM haul: Nars lipstick in Sexual Healing, Kiehl's deodorant cream (underarm cream in a small tube), and while it's not a beauty product my Dior sunnies (60s style) in mother of pearl also arrived and I just love them!!


 
Thanks PG! I agree! We will have to come up your way soon  

Love the Kiehl's deodorant...can't wait to see your Diors!!!!!!!!


----------



## candace117

MissTiss said:


> Nice! I love Nina Ricci. Smells g-iz-ood. Glad to see ya back! Missed ya.


 

Miss you too sweetie!!!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> Love the Kiehl's deodorant...


 

What's this? Is it good? I need a good deoderant.  Mine give up after a while and I have to switch. 

PG, let's see those sunglasses!


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> What's this? Is it good? I need a good deoderant. Mine give up after a while and I have to switch.
> 
> PG, let's see those sunglasses!


 
I switch between the Kiehl's, Secret Clinical and the Degree clinical one.  They all work, but they quit after a while for me too.


----------



## candace117

I've heard L'Occitane's deodorant is great too!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Thanks, I'll try that one too!!!


----------



## xpurseloverx

omg!! i was on a roll today! I went to elizabeth arden and got a lipgloss called rasberry glace, and i brought 2 lip sticks one called pink vibrations and another one called marigold and i got thier gift set, and i went to clinique and got a lip pencil and a lipstick and i got a gift from them as well i love when i buy a lot of stuff at once hehe


----------



## Pursefanatic85

A little something for my RAOK buddy & just ordered chanel melrose for myself


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> What's this? Is it good? I need a good deoderant. Mine give up after a while and I have to switch.
> 
> PG, let's see those sunglasses!


 
here's the Kiehl's deodorant:




$11.50 for a 1.7 oz tube.  I've been an unscented Dry Idea roll-on girl forever but just picked up the Kiehl's on a random whim.  It hardly has any scent which is hugely important for me, plus it does work great!!

The only con is that it's a cream, so it takes awhile to dry.  I put it on before I dried my hair (which is a 15 minute process at least) so it would have time to dry.  I'm not super wowed or knocked out by the Kiehl's but it's nice having an alternative.  Not sure how clear it would be with a sleeveless top, but good news it doesn't dry white or flake off!

Oh and feast your eyes on the Dior sunnies in here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/is-it-ok-post-about-dior-sunnies-here-306598.html


----------



## cocobella

I went a little Chanel crazy today and purchased 3 nail polishes, Melrose, Rodeo Drive & Kaleidoscope.  I also bought the two new glossimers, Delight & Gold Light.  Lastly, I picked up Pink Sugar lip liner.


----------



## socaltrojan

I just ordered the Chanel LA Sunset, Melrose, and Robertson Blvd. limited edition nail polishes from Chanel.com!

They were $25 each and then $7.95 for shipping.

I can't believe I just spent $82.95 on 3 nail polishes!!!! 

That is the most I have ever spent on nail polish! :shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

socaltrojan said:


> I just ordered the Chanel LA Sunset, Melrose, and Robertson Blvd. limited edition nail polishes from Chanel.com!
> 
> They were $25 each and then $7.95 for shipping.
> 
> I can't believe I just spent $82.95 on 3 nail polishes!!!!
> 
> That is the most I have ever spent on nail polish! :shame:



OHHH my goodness.  that's a lot! but the colors are GORRRRGEOUS


----------



## PrincessGina

Nars Cactus Flower:





Its not as bright on as it looks. and its got gold sparkles in it. very pretty 

Nars Copacabana:


----------



## juicy couture jen

Chanel Glossimer in Glow, love it!!!


----------



## toiletduck

MAC lipstick in Cherish!


----------



## MissTiss

PrincessGina said:


> Nars Cactus Flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not as bright on as it looks. and its got gold sparkles in it. very pretty
> 
> Nars Copacabana:


 
Those are pretty. I've never tried NARS.


----------



## savvy23

^^^ Nars has awesome colors!

This week: 
Too Faced Invisible Powder
Benefit D'Liner (invisible lip liner)
Nars Zardoz (black cake eyeliner)


----------



## juicy couture jen

Edit: I canceled my order for the Too faced teddy bear brush set and got the Marc Jacobs Daisy set instead for 35$ (originally 70)


----------



## Redorfe

China Glaze White on White & a makeup train case.  Finally, somewhere to put everything!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I bought another eyebrow pencil and eyebrow pencil sharpner.


----------



## Elsie87

I bought a 'Prismissime Eyes' eyeshadow palette from Givenchy in '5 Tempting Chocolate'. Just what I needed: 9 perfect shades of brown and gold. Luv it! 

Pics:


----------



## MissTiss

Elsie87 said:


> I bought a 'Prismissime Eyes' eyeshadow palette from Givenchy in '5 Tempting Chocolate'. Just what I needed: 9 perfect shades of brown and gold. Luv it!
> 
> Pics:


 

oooh, Pretty! 

I love this thread.


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow Elsie-they look gorgeous!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks ladies!


----------



## BellaLuella

I bought this 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/walk.yah.6285~6105

*A-D philosophy tour of philosophy 3 pc set     Auto-Delivery from QVC. So excited and plus I love waiting for stuff in the mail. I also get to try three differ products in each of the shipments which is what attarcted me to it.
Although I thin I am going to skip the lotion shipment.
*


----------



## frostedcouture

I got an NYX palette of 3 eyeshadows, all in neutral browns/cream.  I don't know the name, will check later.  Also a Burt's Bees chapstick, bobby pins  and cotton rounds from Ulta.


----------



## truegem

So Walgreens had the Loreal HIP line on sale- Buy 1 Get 1 Free. Perfect time for a rookie to pick up a few things to try out.   Of course I just stood in my bathroom and tried out almost everything.

Today I got from the Loreal HIP line:
Bright Shadow Duos Flamboyant
Bright Shadow Duos Flair
Bright Shadow Duos Snowy
Concentrated Shadow Duos Devious
Concentrated Shadow Duos Dynamic
Concentrated Shadow Duos Playful
Pure Pigment Shadow Stick Alluring
Pure Pigment Shadow Stick Mesmerizing
Pure Pigment Shadow Stick Captivating
Pure Pigment Shadow Stick Majestic
Shocking Shadow Pigments Fiery
Shocking Shadow Pigments Intrepid
Shocking Shadow Pigments Restless
Color Truth Cream Eyeliner Midnight Blue

All of the shadow sticks are going back.  To chalky for me.  Maybe I just don't know what I am doing but they did not feel good going on AT ALL.

I am taking back one of the shadows too.  Just not my colors.  But I plan on exchanging for a different color so YAY!!!

Going to get a couple more of the cream eyeliners as well!!!

A few days ago:
Almay Liquid Liner Black
Almay Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover Pads


----------



## MissTiss

Something for my buddy. That's all I'm sayin'. 

Box is done!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

CatWalk Shampoo & Conditioner
OPI Golden Rules Nail Polish
MAC Pigment Samples


----------



## PrincessGina

Elsie87 said:


> I bought a 'Prismissime Eyes' eyeshadow palette from Givenchy in '5 Tempting Chocolate'. Just what I needed: 9 perfect shades of brown and gold. Luv it!
> 
> Pics:


 
ooh that looks nice. How much was it? I love the packaging. i am a sucker for packaging! :shame:


----------



## PrincessGina

oh, forgot to post this: 






Seeing as i was desperate for new foundation, i tried a sample of this from a magazine and i was actually really pleased with the feel and look of it. so i went and bought one and its a perfect match for colour too. if i want to look a little dewy, i use a tiny bit of Stila illuminating tinted moisturiser underneath it (over my normal moisturiser) and if gives the skin a lovely glow.


----------



## Elsie87

> ooh that looks nice. How much was it? I love the packaging. i am a sucker for packaging! :shame:


 
Got it for 39&#8364; (£31/$62). Yes, the packaging is fantastic! I love it too!


----------



## silver_sage

I bought oscar blandi dry shampoo (I love it for traveling) and tart cheek stain in typsy, lorac mocktail in tequila sunrise, and lip polish in groovy fruit.  (i'm in a total summer mood  can ya tell?)


----------



## peach.

I'm India Mood for Love! I immediately painted my nails with this bright pink. I LOVE IT! I've gotten my nails done with OPI, but it's my first time purchasing/painting with it on my own :shame:. I found the brush a little difficult to use for some reason. It took me a lot of care to paint without getting too much/little polish on the brush. Someone give me pointers!


----------



## silver_sage

when I use polish my nails I wipe just one side of the brush on the bottle neck so that one side has that "ball" of polish and use that side to put the polish on first then I smooth it over with the side that I wiped. hope that helps


----------



## frostedcouture

silver_sage said:


> I bought oscar blandi dry shampoo (I love it for traveling) and tart cheek stain in typsy, lorac mocktail in tequila sunrise, and lip polish in groovy fruit.  (i'm in a total summer mood  can ya tell?)



Tarte cheek stain in typsy if one of my favorites!


----------



## silver_sage

I was hooked on blushing bride but tipsy has just replaced it as my favorite! gives my cheeks a great flush!


----------



## frostedcouture

Those two are so popular. Love them!  They are so pretty and it looks quite natural on me.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Today I picked up Essie polish in Loophole...


----------



## peach.

silver_sage said:


> when I use polish my nails I wipe just one side of the brush on the bottle neck so that one side has that "ball" of polish and use that side to put the polish on first then I smooth it over with the side that I wiped. hope that helps



Thanks, I'll give it a try next time! I find the OPI brush to be wider than other nail polishes I have, and it somehow picks up different amounts of product. I think I need practice. I'm not the best nail polish painter to begin with.

Btw, I love your user name! Sage is wonderful.


----------



## illinirdhd

I usually run both sides of the brush against the top of the bottle, so that maybe the top 3/4 of the brush is cleaned off, and there's polish kind of in a bubble at the bottom of the brush.  Otherwise, I get too much polish on my nail and it gets all goopy.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

oh yeah forgot to add chanel melrose! I'm about to do a mani, so I'll post pics in the "whats on your nails" thread.


----------



## peach.

illinirdhd said:


> I usually run both sides of the brush against the top of the bottle, so that maybe the top 3/4 of the brush is cleaned off, and there's polish kind of in a bubble at the bottom of the brush.  Otherwise, I get too much polish on my nail and it gets all goopy.



Mental note taken , thanks! I think I was trying to get too sheer of a coat each time. I tend to make that mistake since I'm afraid if I put on too much it gets runny and will form bubbles later.


----------



## Kansashalo

I just bought Philosophy supernatural foundation in extra rich and I love it!  I have oily skin and normally by noon, I'm all shiny but I have noticed that I can go the entire day without touching up.

Me likey!!!


----------



## everything posh

Just got La Mer translucent powder! It works GREAT!! I was surprised at the size of the jar it came in! It's going to last a VERY long time!


----------



## frostedcouture

everything posh said:


> Just got La Mer translucent powder! It works GREAT!! I was surprised at the size of the jar it came in! It's going to last a VERY long time!


The stuff is great   & it IS huge!!


----------



## Miyoshi637

I got home from school/work tonight and found this in front of my room!






QVC is going to be the death of me with their Today's Special Value!  I got the huge 32oz bottle of lotion and body wash for $49.92!

Plus I've been dying to try coastal scents eye proxy primer and thankfully it was on sale last weekend (And my Urban decay one is running low) I wanted to try out the glitter (can't beat $1.50 for so much product) and I got a free sample of any eye shadow! 

Size comparison. It's the baby, mama and grandpa versions!


----------



## yukon4

Shuuemura  DEPSEA Moisture replenising lotion
Foaming Cleanser
mini eyelash curler
blush  glow on  pink30
gift: Cleansing Beauty oil premium
Guerlain kiss kiss Rose lipstick


----------



## LABAG

Miyoshi637 said:


> I got home from school/work tonight and found this in front of my room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QVC is going to be the death of me with their Today's Special Value! I got the huge 32oz bottle of lotion and body wash for $49.92!
> 
> Plus I've been dying to try coastal scents eye proxy primer and thankfully it was on sale last weekend (And my Urban decay one is running low) I wanted to try out the glitter (can't beat $1.50 for so much product) and I got a free sample of any eye shadow!
> 
> Size comparison. It's the baby, mama and grandpa versions!


 I agree-I got two sets of Amazing grace and pure grace , but I just saw Philisophy 32 ounce amazing grace firming lotion at Nordstroms for 25.00!!!!! Its 39.99 at QVC regular price, so picked up a couple for meyself and gifts!!!


----------



## jc2239

everything posh said:


> Just got La Mer translucent powder! It works GREAT!! I was surprised at the size of the jar it came in! It's going to last a VERY long time!



my favorite powder!  i've been using it everyday for AGES and haven't even made a dent in it.  plus i've even given some of it away!


i got:




Givenchy's new Phenomen'Eyes Mascara.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## illinirdhd

jc2239 said:


> my favorite powder! i've been using it everyday for AGES and haven't even made a dent in it. plus i've even given some of it away!
> 
> 
> i got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy's new Phenomen'Eyes Mascara. Can't wait to try it!


 
I just saw this the other day!  Review it for us!


----------



## jc2239

^^i will as soon as it comes in the mail!


----------



## illinirdhd

ah, the Sephora email!  That's where I saw it too!  Loved the brush - looks like a sea urchin!


----------



## jc2239

i LOVE sea urchins!  that's a nice comparison-SO said it looks like something else that's not quite-so-appropriate for posting on here


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> i LOVE sea urchins! that's a nice comparison-SO said it looks like something else that's not quite-so-appropriate for posting on here


 

LOL! Let's stick with the sea urchin





ETA: Holy crap that picture is huge!


----------



## skyqueen

I guess you could call this a *MAJOR* beauty purchase. I just spent 2 hrs in my PS office getting injected with Radiance (deep) with Juverderm layered over it. Forehead, eye hollows and *every* wrinkle below the nose... plus nasal fold and chinline sculpting. I'm older than you gals so it takes a lot of work! Other then a little bruising and being swolen I think it's going to be good and natural. The undereye injections were a bit painful (even with numbing) all the other places are not that painful...even with Radiance. I look a bit freakish now but I hope, in a few days, I'll be my old/new self. Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ WOW!  I'd love to see before & afters if you feel comfortable posting them!  I'm not quite old enough for facial injections, but I will be before I know it!


----------



## jhazn85

Philosophy's Empowermint Bath Set!!
i'm so freaking obsessed with their bath products...ugghh


----------



## skyqueen

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ WOW! I'd love to see before & afters if you feel comfortable posting them! I'm not quite old enough for facial injections, but I will be before I know it!


You are a darling! Right now...I'm black/blue and swolen. My PS takes before pictures (EEK) but we'll have to wait for after pictures, probably 7-10 days. I'm having the eyes/eyebrows done in Feb. Time to take the bull by the horns!  It's a ***** getting old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ you're so brave to have gone through all that!  i was cringing reading it-i have a MAJOR fear of needles ush:

i can't wait to hear about your results once the bruising/swelling has died down.  i hope you have a swift recovery!


----------



## skyqueen

^^ Thanks, darling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Feel better (and more beautiful) skyqueen! 

I loved Philosophy's foundation so much, that I bought the concealer!


----------



## skyqueen

^^Thanks, sweetheart. Just had a NICE, BIG COCKTAIL...feel better already!!!
"Old age ain't for sissies"  Bette Davis


----------



## Pursefanatic85

mac naked & fairy lite pigments
sephora coconut body wash
sephora e/s brush


----------



## talexs

LUSH- ocean salt scrub, silky underwear dusting powder, mud flat bath bar, potion solid perfume, silky underwear solid perfume, coconut dusting powder


----------



## candace117

Chanel ROSE TOURBILLON nail polish from Nordstrom's anniversary sale. It's along the same lines as Flamingo, but way frostier and sparklier looking. I'm obsessed. I layered it over my french manicure....love at first sight!!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

my awesome friend presented me with a bunch of NYX jumbo pencils and a nude Clinique lipstick.


----------



## tatertot

Just bought an Lamcome Brow brush and stick, Lancome spray tan (thought I would give it a shot), MAC eyeshadow in cement, and some Ojon shampoo.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I need more shampoo and conditioner like a hole in the head.

I went to the Kiehls' store today and got Olive Fruit Oil nourishing shampoo and Extra Strength Conditioning rinse which has coconut oil - love the scents!


----------



## frostedcouture

I got Elizabeth arden sensitive skin peaux sensibles calming moisture lotion, review in the review sticky thread.  Ponds cold cream for makeup removal, Monistat chafing gel backup, Aussie hair stuff..I think that's it! Oh wait, a St. Ives tub of exfoliating scrub for your body. It works really well and smells delicious. It was only 3.99 and it will last me until college I bet.


----------



## fashion1sta

^I love St. Ives exfoliating scrub! It leaves my skin feeling really smooth/soft~


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH stuff. Totally can't remember the name right now. It's the citrusy bath gel. Also got Ocean salt, I hope this works for KP.  I have a bit on the back of my arms and a little on my legs...boooo

Got the cuticle butter too but it smells really weird. Completely different than the tester. It's going back.

Some samples of a few soaps. I love LUSH!!


----------



## socaltrojan

MissTiss said:


> LUSH stuff. Totally can't remember the name right now. It's the citrusy bath gel. Also got Ocean salt, I hope this works for KP.  I have a bit on the back of my arms and a little on my legs...boooo
> 
> Got the cuticle butter too but it smells really weird. Completely different than the tester. It's going back.
> 
> Some samples of a few soaps. I love LUSH!!



Oooh I love lush!  I have a bunch of goodies that I need to use.  

I wish I had better water pressure so I could get more bubbles out of the bubble bars.

Do you have Volcanic Ash too?  If ya do I would love to hear if you think the ocean salt works as well!  I really love the volcanic ash and it totally helped with my kp on my upper arms.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK....I'm getting the Stila smokey eye quad...total e/s junkie here!


----------



## frostedcouture

PG stop tempting me with your pretty Stila e/s.


----------



## MissTiss

socaltrojan said:


> Oooh I love lush!  I have a bunch of goodies that I need to use.
> 
> I wish I had better water pressure so I could get more bubbles out of the bubble bars.
> 
> Do you have Volcanic Ash too?  If ya do I would love to hear if you think the ocean salt works as well!  I really love the volcanic ash and it totally helped with my kp on my upper arms.



I bought a bubble bar but haven't used it yet. What do you do, throw it in under running water?  I'm a bit confused on that one...it can't be that hard (I'm dense on this subject. lol)

I'll let you know what I think of the Ocean Salt. I got it because I wanted to save the VAE for my face. I'm being stingy with it even though I have a backup.  
I remembered you said it was helping, but I thought I'd try the LUSH first since I'd heard good things. I'll report back soon. 

I also got a sample of a couple of the scrubs from Origins so we'll see how they all stack up.


----------



## socaltrojan

MissTiss said:


> I bought a bubble bar but haven't used it yet. What do you do, throw it in under running water?  I'm a bit confused on that one...it can't be that hard (I'm dense on this subject. lol)
> 
> I'll let you know what I think of the Ocean Salt. I got it because I wanted to save the VAE for my face. I'm being stingy with it even though I have a backup.
> I remembered you said it was helping, but I thought I'd try the LUSH first since I'd heard good things. I'll report back soon.
> 
> I also got a sample of a couple of the scrubs from Origins so we'll see how they all stack up.



For the bubble bars I stick the piece I am going to use in knee high stockings that I do not use anymore.  I put the bar in and tie it to the faucet and let the water run.  This prevents all the glitter and stuff from getting into the water, so I don't have to spend time cleaning my tub.  You also get more bubbles because if you just hold it under the water a lot of it will just clump off and fall in chunks into the water.


----------



## PurseFanatic

Chanel eyeshadow single in Bois Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and Chanel #4 eyeliner / shadow brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and from MAC - eyeshadow in Pink Venus


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> PG stop tempting me with your pretty Stila e/s.


 
Sorry....sheesh I have 30 MAC shadows not to mention LORAC and Chanel and some Stila and I hafta get this palette...I'm hopelessly pathetic.


----------



## xpurseloverx

yay i got some new goodies as well from the nordys sale  it was friday i brought estee lauder lip pencil in spice i got 2 of them and i got a gift the gift had 3 pouches and lip stick, creme, concealer and mascara and i believe that was it for estee lauder then i went to lancome, i LOVE lancome and from them i brought an setting powder for foundation and the gift had lipstick, creme, blush, eyeshadow, mascara and a pouch im soooo excited  i def want to add on more makeup 333
the more the merrier


----------



## illinirdhd

I finally got to Nordstrom, where I picked up the Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion and Drying Lotion. (OK, and I bought a new purse too!)

Love these!!!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I finally got to Nordstrom, where I picked up the Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion and Drying Lotion. (OK, and I bought a new purse too!)
> 
> Love these!!!


 

My Nordies only carries the Drying Lotion (the bastages).  Does yours carry the whole line?


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Yes, they had a huge display!  In fact, I think there were more products than they offer on the website.

Unfortunately, there was no one working for them, so I wasn't really able to ask any questions.  I did ask the girl who saw me wandering around about the 3 pc kit (buffering, drying and drying cream).  She found it, and I asked her if it was a better deal to buy all 3 together instead of buying them separately.  She had to get a calculator to be able to tell me that the $46 kit was the same price as buying them individually ($17 + $17 + $12).  Yeah.  At least she was nice!


----------



## frostedcouture

Illi!! You finally got em   Enjoy


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Love them so far!  Did you tell me that the Buffering Lotion was for cystic acne and the Buffering is for white heads?  I think that's pretty much what it says on the bottles.  But it _seems _like it should be the other way around for some reason...


----------



## frostedcouture

The buffering is for cystic acne, the drying lotion (which I think you must have meant inside of Buffering) is for other pimples such as white heads.


----------



## illinirdhd

That's how I read the bottles.  But it just seemed like the Drying (the one with the pink stuff in the bottom) would be for cystic acne.


----------



## fashingrl

My skin has just been terrible and suddenly seems to be revolting against my Dermalogica or it is the terrible stress I have been under.  At any rate it has been a long time since I switched skin care, so am trying Kiehls - I got:

Blue Herbal Gel Cleanser
Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion
Blue Herbal Moisturizer


----------



## MissTiss

fashingrl said:


> My skin has just been terrible and suddenly seems to be revolting against my Dermalogica or it is the terrible stress I have been under. At any rate it has been a long time since I switched skin care, so am trying Kiehls - I got:
> 
> Blue Herbal Gel Cleanser
> Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion
> Blue Herbal Moisturizer


 

I thought my Dermalogica was shutting down on me too. Come to find out I was having a reaction to the new stuff I was washing my brushes with.  I'm finally clearing up after switching back to cheap old baby shampoo. Should've never changed...


----------



## fashingrl

MissTiss - very interesting.....  hmmm - I wonder if that is what is going on w/me...I have used the BareMinerals cleanser the last few times I washed my brushes, but normally use baby shampoo and actually think that works best!


----------



## illinirdhd

Baby shampoo is best on my brushes too.  Also, I have been breaking out less since I quit using Bare Escentuals.  (Which is interesting because I broke out less for the first 2-3 years I used it!)  If the Kiehl's doesn't do it for you, maybe switch to a new foundation - I've heard good things about Everyday Minerals, but I use Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder and l-o-v-e it!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

LOL...all of my recent beauty purchases have been MAC, so I've been posting them in the MAC purchase thread.  However, I did make one non-MAC purchase.  I bought a eye shading brush from Ulta.  Funny enough, I bought it for my MAC shadows and it's a dupe of a MAC 242!  I've got MAC on the brain lately.  I actually go to bed thinking about eye combos!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> LOL...all of my recent beauty purchases have been MAC, so I've been posting them in the MAC purchase thread.  However, I did make one non-MAC purchase.  I bought a eye shading brush from Ulta.  Funny enough, I bought it for my MAC shadows and it's a dupe of a MAC 242!  I've got MAC on the brain lately.*  I actually go to bed thinking about eye combos!*



haha me too & it takes me forever to get to sleep!


----------



## Pursegrrl

fashion1sta said:


> ^I love St. Ives exfoliating scrub! It leaves my skin feeling really smooth/soft~


 
Dang I've been using this about 20 years and it STILL rocks.  Love it!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

mac moistureblend foundation & clinique light powder


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

In addition to the MAC l/g in Lil Hot Pepper I mentioned in the MAC thread, I also picked up a bottle of Ulta Nail Lacquer Drying Drops.  These are like OPI's Drip Dry Drops, but you get twice as much in the bottle for like half the price.  I figured I would give them a try.  If they work as well the OPI drops, I'll use them instead.


----------



## Alle

L'oreal Bare Naturale eye shadows and eyeliner. I'm a product junkie basically  Go into Walgreens to get 1 thing and end up spending 30$ on these shadows. I thought they looked neat with the brushes attached, although I get them home and well there not all that great. They seem ok but the whole brush attached actually makes it a little more difficult so I"ll be using my normal shadow brushes hehe I'm great at buying things and not using them!


----------



## itsnicole

From Nordstrom: 
- Bobbi Brown Coco Mauve Collection (Nordstrom Beauty Exclusive)
- YSL Faux Cils Mascara in Black
- YSL Everlong Mascara in Black

and from Sephora I ordered: 
- Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara in Black
- Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream


----------



## frostedcouture

Nicole; Jen and I both love the Everlong, I hope you do too   The Fekkai glossing cream is nice too, but too heavy for me sometimes. I love how it smells though and if you use the right amount it's awesome


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> From Nordstrom:
> - Bobbi Brown Coco Mauve Collection (Nordstrom Beauty Exclusive)
> - YSL Faux Cils Mascara in Black
> - YSL Everlong Mascara in Black
> 
> and from Sephora I ordered:
> - Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara in Black
> - Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream



lotsa mascaras nicole!  i can't wait to hear your thoughts on them all --although i'l be sad if you end up hating all three 

and thanks again 





frostedcouture said:


> Nicole; Jen and I both love the Everlong, I hope you do too  The Fekkai glossing cream is nice too, but too heavy for me sometimes. I love how it smells though and if you use the right amount it's awesome



yes we do frosty!


----------



## itsnicole

frostedcouture said:


> Nicole; Jen and I both love the Everlong, I hope you do too   The Fekkai glossing cream is nice too, but too heavy for me sometimes. I love how it smells though and if you use the right amount it's awesome



I've read too many great things from both of you regarding Everlong so I just had to try it, and decided I'd try Faux Cils too while I'm at it.  

 I actually bought the small glossing cream, since I'm scared of it being too heavy, but if it works out I'm getting the big one! I haven't been disappointed with any Fekkai products so far, so hopefully this is no exception.


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> lotsa mascaras nicole!  i can't wait to hear your thoughts on them all --although i'l be sad if you end up hating all three
> 
> and thanks again



You're welcome!  

I can't wait to try out the mascaras! I'm way too tired to start playing now, but I'll probably use one of them tomorrow morning, and let you know what I think. Don't be sad, I'm sure I'll love at least one of them, if not all!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I broke down and got the Stila Smokey eye quad...I have 30 MAC shadows plus some Stila and Chanel but I just love this quad...and it's the one where it has a sound chip you can play which talks you through how to apply the e/s.

I'll play around with it this weekend...my brushes are all washed and drying so can't play with makeup tonight!


----------



## shoegal27

Yesterday I got:
@ sephora~ Nars Turkish Delight, Philosophy purity facial cleanser, and Smashbox e/s in shell.. (gorgeous, btw).

@ Mac~ Fix and sublime culture l/l

@~ Abercrombie and Fitch~ 41 perfume.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Would you believe that Victoria's Secret actually has nice makeup brushes?  I was looking for another inexpensive eyeshadow brush that's a little fuller and stiffer than the one I bought the previous week.  I remember that I had seem some brushes in there, so went in on a whim.  I found a really nice shadow brush for $12.  It's really sturdy and the bristles are soft and full, but packed tightly for good control.  It's awesome!  The brush is also very sleek looking.  It's all black and shiny and the perfect size for popping into your makeup bag.


----------



## rubyjuls

I got some stuff from QVC's Super Saturday show today (I usually do every year).  How can you say no to half price and the money going to a good cause?

Vincent Longo eye shadow trios ($15 each!)
















skyn ICELAND cool therapy face mask


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mac Lotusland & sushi flower e/s
Mac fresco rose & bare study paint pots
Mac 217 brush
Dior-addict gloss in cotton petal &
chanel glossimer in sesame (& pin-up for my mom)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I picked up two items today.  I am low on cuticle oil, so I got another tube of it.  I also picked up Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes entirely on a whim.  I love my new MAC Plushlash, but it's not waterproof.  UDL&G is supposed to prime and waterproof mascara, so I figured this would help prevent any running or smuding (not that I have had that happen, but you never know when you may starting tearing up or get caught in the rain).  I tested a little out already.  It does take a little time for the waterproofer to dry, but it appears to work. I sprinkled water on my face and my mascara didn't budge.  The primer also helps lengthen my lashes more than the mascara alone.  Plushlash already does a good job, but as far as I am concerned, more is better.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Bought a lighted, magnifiying makeup mirror.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

mac tenderdusk beauty powder & sharkskin s/s

-->i think spent enough this week. so until next...


----------



## katrines

Makeup For Ever HD loose powder -- I needed something to set my makeup, and this is GREAT! It's super finely milled, and bright white -- but on my (admittedly pale) complexion, it sets everything and smooths it all out!


----------



## Pursegrrl

katrines said:


> Makeup For Ever HD loose powder -- I needed something to set my makeup, and this is GREAT! It's super finely milled, and bright white -- but on my (admittedly pale) complexion, it sets everything and smooths it all out!


 
right on, katrines!!  I LOVE this stuff too...sets makeup without adding color...it rocks!


----------



## hautecouture15

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_d...sp?productid=1027784&chanelProductID=MANPR010

I got the Chanel Le vernis nail varnish in noir ceramic!


----------



## MissTiss

MB Drying Cream 
MB Cuticle Cream


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Let me know how the cuticle cream works!


----------



## illinirdhd

I bought 3 bath bombs on Saturday at LUSH - 2 Sex Bombs and 1 Sakura.  Then I bought Sally Hansen Instant Nail Brightener (it works ok) at Magic Shave, which I now love!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I bought 3 bath bombs on Saturday at LUSH - 2 Sex Bombs and 1 Sakura. Then I bought Sally Hansen Instant Nail Brightener (it works ok) at Magic Shave, which I now love!


 

I'll let you know how it works. It's on order...should get it sometime this week. I'm dying for a good cuticle cream. Mine are hideous. 


Ooooh. Magic Shave, Shimma's recommendation. Where do you find it again? 

*goes off to search for the thread*


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I went to Sephora today and bought a couple of Hard Candy lipglosses:
Sweet Spot Lipgloss-Bohemian
Kiss & Tell Lipgloss-Fate

(The Hard Candy items are all 50% off at Sephora).


----------



## Couture_Girl

sephora: 
urban decay primer poiton
urban decay de-slick powder
stila kitten eyeshadow


MAC [CCO]
heatherette lipglass in sockhop
mac 224 brush
mac pigment in azreal blue


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> Ooooh. Magic Shave, Shimma's recommendation. Where do you find it again?
> 
> *goes off to search for the thread*


 
I bought it at Target.  Drugstores should have it too.  It's in a tin (almost like a baking powder tin) and with the men's shaving stuff (probably close to the black men's stuff, or the razor bump stuff).


----------



## KittyKat65

2 oz. Creme de la Mer


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bare Escentuals buxom lipgloss in Trixie
Bare Escentuals mineral veil


----------



## peach.

Thayers Alcohol-Free Rose Petal Witch Hazel Toner







Giving it a try!


----------



## lavidacampus

hm well amidst the high end things people are buying in this thread, i have bought the:

3 Minute Masque by Garnier Fructis from CVS. my newly permed hair is damaged at the ends so I'm trying to make things a bit smoother.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

In addition to my MAC purchases, I also got a cute retractable, duel-ended brush from Target.  It's from Sonia Kashuk's collection.  I wish I could find a pic.  One end is a goat hair shadow brush, and the other end is a sable, angled brush for lining and detailing.  Both ends are retractable with caps.  Overall, the brush is a sleek, steel tube.  Very nice.  I am going to put my other eye brushes in my train case and use this one in my makeup bag.


----------



## Nzsallyb

i brought the nivea creme that is made in germany (apparently the same as creme de la mer). used it last night - worked just as well as my la mer, smelt and felt like it too!


----------



## Cheryl

KittyKat65 said:


> 2 oz. Creme de la Mer



OOOooooohhhhh Great buy


----------



## elmel

Went on a bit of a splurge yesterday with mom!
I got the new Chanel kalediscope nail polish and another imitable mascara.
I also got two cream eye shadows from benefit.


----------



## Cheryl

elmel said:


> Went on a bit of a splurge yesterday with mom!
> I got the new Chanel kalediscope nail polish and another imitable mascara.
> I also got two cream eye shadows from benefit.



Ohhh now do you like the kalediscope? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This isn't a purchase per se, but I did get some beauty items.  I earned a level 8 Ulta Club Rewards certificate.  I redeemed my level eight certificate for a one ounce bottle of Armani Code and a bottle of OPI in My Private Jet.  Both the store manager and the girl who checked me out seemed pretty impressed that I had a level 8 certificate.  *LOL*


----------



## jhazn85

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips (lip gloss)
MD Skincare Alpha Beta peel (AMAAAZZZIIINNNG)


----------



## Odette

Bumble and Bumble Spray de Mode and Hair Powder
Benefit Erase Paste and Posie Tint
L'Oreal Mineral Eyeliner in Defining Slate


----------



## luvshopping90

I bought some of the Bobbie Brown skin care and I LOVE IT!!  I have used Chanel for a couple of years now and it just wasn't doing anything for me anymore.  I switched to Bobbie Brown and it has really helped my skin feel better.


----------



## karman

I buy a lot of my nail polish from eBay...OPI polishes here could cost anywhere up to $5 more than in the US, Zoya polishes cost $3 more than the US (that's 50%!!), and I can't find a place that sells China Glaze, Misa, or Lippmann collection...

Here's what I've purchased recently:
OPI - Strawberry Margarita, Russian Navy, Deer Valley Spice, It's a Doozi-Says Suzi, Birthday Babe, Altar Ego, Arose at Dawn-Broke by Noon, Rinse Charming (super excited about this one...metallic silver!)
China Glaze - China Rouge, Anklets of Amethyst, Drenched in Diamonds, Mom's Chiffon, Second-Hand silk, Innocence, White on White
Misa - Majestic Purple, Brocaded Burgundy, Lace Teddy, Enchanted
Lippmann Collection - Nefertiti (I'm excited for this too...it's a sparkly metallic gold!)
Zoya - Yasmeen, Ki, Angella, and a lot of 31 polishes on eBay for only $85 including shipping!!!

Yes I am on a nail polish craze!!!


----------



## rubyjuls

Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick in Crazed and Curious.


----------



## beauxgoris

Sally Hershberger hair stuff. 

A vintage bottle of Dior's _poison_ perfume :ninja:

B&B coco masque.


----------



## truegem

Drugstore Items:

Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black and Brown
Revlon Colorstay Lipliner in  Clear and Nude
Revlon Illuminance Creme Shadow in Skinlights and Wild Orchids

Hey it was Buy 1 Get 1 Free!!! so I figured I would try some new things!!!

Sephora.com:

Too Faced/Shadow Insurance
Bourjois/Shimmer Shine Liquid Eye Shadow/Rose Electron 
Sephora Piiink/My Miiistic Shadow/Stylish Beige 
Sephora Piiink/My Miiistic Shadow/Trendy Khaki 
Carol's Daughter/Tui Hair Smoothie

Walgreens:
Loreal HIP Jelly Balm- 4 of them--again Buy 1 Get 1 Free...lol

CoastalScents.com
88 Color Eyeshadow Pallette

I think I have enough to play with.  I am a makeup newbie so I have some experimenting to do!!


----------



## misskt

Today I just bought some *DiorShow Mascara*


----------



## xpurseloverx

yesterday i got john frida hairspray, mouse and heat serum, hot rollers, nyc lipgloss, revlon liquid liner, kabuki brush and bobby pins lol =D


----------



## sara999

i bought some tangerine nail polish at the drugstore to test it before taking the plunge with a nicer brand!


----------



## shallow-ish

Aveda Scalp Benefits shampoo.  It's kind of exciting for me because I got the large size and a pump - I've never had a shampoo with a pump before .  Yes I am easily entertained by new beauty purchases.


----------



## MissTiss

BOGO at CVS. 

Revlon Colorstay Lip Pencil in Clear and Eye Pencil in Charcoal (I think that's the name)

That Colossal Mascara (the bright yellow package)

Orly polish in Robo Romance - don't like it.


----------



## frostedcouture

my mom got me Oral Labs Essential extra moisture chapstick with spf 15.  Smells so good, almond swirl


----------



## randomgrandeur

(..from Sephora & The Body Shop)










Free Samples @ Sephora


----------



## scarlett_2005

Yesterday I got:

-St Ives apricot scrub (it was on sale!)
-Pink Nail polish (Sally Hanson)


----------



## Michie757




----------



## Michie757

I love this!


----------



## emilyharperfan

Picked up some of the Monistat chafing gel to test it out as a primer


----------



## bnjj

These arrived from ebay today.  They are definitely authetic.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^omg that is one heck of a lot!! i'm sure you're going to have fun w/ these.


----------



## frostedcouture

OMG that is awesome bnjj.  You have enough to last you a lifetime, then you can pass it down a few generations. seriously those things do NOT get used up at all


----------



## kippeydale

Hard Candy eyeshadow quad in Fringe, Hard Candy Thin Liner in Tarpit, Bourjois Blush in Ambre D'Or (which I love...I wish I had gotten all of them when I was at Sephora the other day.)  I was also received some gratis from Lancome today:  Magnifique---our new fragrance, Virtuose Black Carat mascara, Jaipur Spice lipstick, and Bengali Gaze Juicy Tube.


----------



## zilnro

bnjj said:


> These arrived from ebay today. They are definitely authetic.


 Awesome! I need to start shopping on ebay again! Have fun with all the pigment!!


----------



## rubyjuls

Chanel Aqualumiere lipstick in Formentera
Chanel Hydrabase lipstick in Great Copper
Chanel Delight Glossimer
Chanel Amberlight Glossimer

(Trying to buy the rest of what I still want from the already out Fall collection before the new stuff comes out later this month )


----------



## sara999

and YSL faux cils in purple!


----------



## lanechange84

I picked up the deluxe size of this cleanser at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale! I have been using dermalogica products for many years, but wanted a product that would remove make-up better. I have heard a lot of great things about it, so hopefully it will work out!


----------



## peach.

Just a small drugstore purchase:









lanechange84 said:


> I have been using dermalogica products for many years, but wanted a product that would remove make-up better.



Have you tried using Dermalogica PreCleanse before your cleanser? That removes ALL of my makeup, even waterproof!


----------



## talexs

I bought the Fresh sugar lip stuff and love it.  It doesn't clump and tastes really good


----------



## MissTiss

peach. said:


> Just a small drugstore purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried using Dermalogica PreCleanse before your cleanser? That removes ALL of my makeup, even waterproof!



Precleanse is awesome! I second this. It has emulsifiers (sp? - too lazy to look it up) that allow it to rinse away clean. Jojoba oil is a good substitute, but takes more work to remove. I use both as my whims direct.


----------



## rubyjuls

Today I ordered the Sephora  Metro pink train case. I was all over this when it first came out because I love pink, but held off because of the price.  Now that the smaller train case I had been keeping my Chanel makeup in is filled up, I figured it was time for an upgrade.  I also will have tons of freebies to play with when it arrives since I got the insider deluxe sample, my birthday freebie and that ultimate eye sampler they have atm.


----------



## MissTiss

Picked up Magic Powder (a la Shimmapuff's thread); can't wait to try it out this weekend!

And an Almay purple mascara for brown eyed gals. 

^^ have been eyeing that pink train case. I always pick pink if its available; electronics, clothes, why should makeup cases be any different? .


----------



## rubyjuls

MissTiss said:


> ^^ have been eyeing that pink train case. I always pick pink if its available; electronics, clothes, why should makeup cases be any different? .



I'm the same exact way! I even have a pink Clarisonic.


----------



## MissTiss

rubyjuls said:


> I'm the same exact way! I even have a pink Clarisonic.


 

OMG! I've been looking at that too! What do you think of it?


----------



## lv-lover

Picked out a couple things from the drugstore yesterday, St Ives Apricot Scrub (love it!) and Crest Vivid White toothpaste.


----------



## rubyjuls

MissTiss said:


> OMG! I've been looking at that too! What do you think of it?



I really like it.  I love that it has the different brush heads so it's perfect for any skin really (I use the sensitive and delicate ones since I have really sensitive skin) and that you can use your own cleansers with it.  I always used to wonder if I got all my makeup/what have you off and now that I use this, when I apply my toner, the pad is always completely clean (so it must be doing a good job!).  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Agent Kitty

Giorgio Armani Face Fabric! sooooooo good.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lv-lover said:


> Picked out a couple things from the drugstore yesterday, *St Ives Apricot Scrub (love it!)* and Crest Vivid White toothpaste.


 
St. Ives apricot scrub is da bomb dot com!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK woo hooooooooo, I got my Chanel glossimer in Delight...that gorgy shimmery light plum from the fall collection!!  Love love love!!!


----------



## *Lo

Guerlain Bronzer
Guerlain Primer (the one with the pearls) 
MUFE concealer pallette No3
MUFE Star Powder in pinkish gold color and a greenish purple color


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I am on a self-imposed shopping ban, but I guess it doesn't count if DBF buys me something.  I've been curious about Clinique's Almost Powder Makeup for a while.  I wanting something that would be gentle on my skin and give me light, natural coverage.  I was just testing it out at the Clinique counter and DBF offer to buy it for me.  I hesistated, but he insisted.  I got it.  I put some on when I got home.  It matches quite well an it really covered up my red spots and large pores on my nose.  Impressive!  I'll keep you guys posted as to how I like it over time.  The ads say it's guaranteed or my money back, so I kept my receipt.  Hopefully, I won't have to use it!


----------



## rubyjuls

^
I've been using that since it came out.  Love it. 

I got some older Chanel polishes from ebay today:
Patine Garland
Mercure
Wonderland


----------



## Lanier

Mason Pearson brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I had been wanting to try Laura Geller, so I bought this collection. I'm happy with everything except the lipstick color. And the mascara, nothing compares to Diorshow mascara!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

rubyjuls said:


> ^
> I've been using that since it came out.  Love it.
> 
> I got some older Chanel polishes from ebay today:
> Patine Garland
> Mercure
> Wonderland


I actually read that in one of your posts last night.  I did a search of this forum to see if anyone here had tried it and your posts came up along with a couple of others.  Everyone who mentioned using it here seemed pleased with it.  Most of the reviews on other websites were positive as well.  I am crossing my fingers.  I have never paid this much for a powder in my life!


----------



## MissTiss

Candy, Clinique makes some good stuff. I used them exclusively until I became addicted to MAC. 

I got some things for my buddy. 

LUSH Buttercreams in Buffy and another one that I can't remember the name of. It's kinda peachy colored. 

LUSH Porridge soap - smells so good.


----------



## shakti29

OPI Dancing in the Isles and two multidrawer cabinets for my expanding cosmetics collection.


----------



## bnjj

I just ordered this.  I hope it is not really small as there were no specs listed on the site.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

MissTiss said:


> Candy, Clinique makes some good stuff. I used them exclusively until I became addicted to MAC.



I have prior experience with Clinique's acne products.  Both the acne cleansing bar and the spot treatment work really well.  This powder looked really promising, so I was willing to spend the money.  I used it today for the first time.  It worked really well.  I got decent, natural-looking coverage.  I also didn't have that weird line along my jaw line that you get if your powder doesn't match exactly.  The medium one matches my skin perfectly.  It also did a really good job covering the few blemishes and larger pores I have.  The only problem I had was a slight bit of shininess on my nose later in the day, but I get that no matter what I use.  My nose is just oily.  The rest of my face stayed matte however.  This one's a keeper!


----------



## socaltrojan

My latest online purchases:  I think I bought enough to last me a while  LOL!  This does not include the MAC I picked up in store! I bought too much to type up HAHA!  I picked up some goodies for my RAOK buddy that aren't listed either.

I copied and pasted from my shipping summaries so that's why the prices there.  

MAC Colour Forms Pigment $19.50 ROYAL FLUSH
MAC Colour Forms Pigment $19.50 JARDIN AIRES
MAC Colour Forms Lipstick $14.00 POP CIRCLE
MAC Colour Forms Lipstick $14.00 INNER HUE
MAC Colour Forms 5 Advanced Brushes $49.50
MAC Colour Forms Powder $24.50 SUN CENTERED
MAC Colour Forms Richmetal Highlighter $16.50 ROSE BULLION
MAC Pink Grapefruit Lipglass $19.00
Lancôme OSCILLATION - Vibrating Infinite Powermascara/Black  $34
Lancôme 'Absolue' Concealer $30.00 ABSOLUTE ECRU MEDIUM
Estée Lauder 'Nutritious' Vita-Mineral Moisture Gel Creme $36.00
Estée Lauder 'Nutritious' Purifying 2-in-1 Foam Cleanser $18.00
Estée Lauder 'Nutritious' Vita-Mineral Radiance Serum $40.00


----------



## rubyjuls

^ 
I can't wait to hear what you think about the Lancome mascara when you get it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm going out on a limb and getting the Bourjois liquid e/s in chrome!  I've read great reviews on it but never tried any IRL so I'm just getting it and we'll see what happens! I love shimmery neutrals as a base for the rest of my eye makeup.


----------



## emilyharperfan

Picked up the following earlier:

- MAC mineralize skinfinish natural in light medium
- MAC lipstick in Vanity's Child (love this!)
- Mac Starflash e/s in smoke & diamonds (got the last one!!)
- Clinique superbalm moisturizing gloss in Passionfruit

Also placed an MAC order online earlier. I can't wait to get everything!!

- Dainty & Pleasantry mineralized blushes
- Feline & Orpheus kohl power liner pencil
- Brushes: 219, 217, 239, 182, 187, & 190
- Starflash e/s: Mink & Sable, Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, Go, Bold & Brazen, Lotusland, Sunset B., Glamour Check!


----------



## elmel

I was very bad today... I figure its beauty back to school shopping though...

Vera Wang Princess (the small one, i'm bored of my perfumes)
Bobbi Brown pressed powder
Bobbi Brown under-eye cream
Nars The Multiple in Orgasm
Urban Decay Eyeliner in some kind of purple
Benefit's Posietint!

yikes thats a lot of beauty products in one day!


----------



## rubyjuls

Two more Chanel nail polishes:
Ruban Ribbons
Matador 

  I need to step away from ebay...(but I think I'll wait until after the other polishes I'm watching end )


----------



## karman

More nail polish and I haven't even used the bottles that recently arrived yet!

Zoya - Suvi (green), Kotori (metallic blue), Sloane (deep eggplant), Blair (blackened red), Mikka (silver-frosted purple), Color-Lock system


----------



## Vienne

Dior Addiction Lip gloss #877 - new for fall!  
Dior HydraAction Skin Tint - this i'm thrilled about because my face looked flawless and the coverage great with spf 20 also.
NARS Butterfield 8 Lip Gloss
Shu Uemera lip brush


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Spice lip pencil
MAC PlushLash Mascara
MAC small pencil sharpener
MAC Lipstick in Rose Go Round
MAC Lipstick in Naked to the Core
MAC Mineral Blush in Dainty

Juicy Couture perfume set (Nordies Anniv.)
L by Gwen Stefani perfume set (Nordies Anniv)
Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume set (Anniv)

...it's like Christmas in the summer!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Just ordered from bloomingdales:: chanel denim eye definer & gold light glossimercan't wait til they get here!!


----------



## flaweddesignn

Benefit High Beam. I can't really see a difference since my bathroom light is super dim and the walls are a dark colour, but it makes me feel pretty when I'm applying it.


----------



## Miyoshi637

Just some bonnebell lipgloss from walmart.


----------



## rubyjuls

Yet another Chanel polish (what is with me and the Chanel polish spree this month ).  Color this time is Pulsion (that's an older and pretty htf color so I couldn't pass it up).


----------



## xpurseloverx

i got nivea creme and burts bees in pomegrante


----------



## Michie757

I brought Clinique make up 
Perfectly Real Liquid Foundation and almost powder SPF 15


----------



## mcb100

NARS lipstick in Belle De Jour. After a week or so of trying it out, I think that NARS lipstick is really good quality for lipsticks and it goes on very nice but the shade Belle De Jour is VERY natural and doesn't really show up on my lips all that easily. (And I have very light, pink lips.) I also got three samples of stuff from Sephora. One was a Too Faced Lip Injection sample, and I can't remember what the other two were right now.


----------



## zilnro

Here's the flash color that I've purchased within the last week. Oh, and my new perfume!! Very unique scent.


----------



## mcb100

Off topic but Zilnro, I seriously think we have the exact same laptop.


----------



## zilnro

^lol! I love this computer! Way better than our desktop!


----------



## cindy05

Burberry Summer perfume
Love Birds perfume (by nanette lepore)
MAC eyeshadows
MAC fluid line in nightfish (best eyeliner I have ever used! Stays put all day without smudging)
Clinique eyemakeup remover (the best I have tried to remove waterproof mascara)
Lancome Hypnose mascara (best mascara that I have ever used. Does not smudge and stays put all day!)


----------



## xpurseloverx

today i went to lancome by far lancome is my favorite makeup company 
i got a juicy tube in cherry burst and a fever gloss in femme petale and i also got thier free gift which is now at macys


----------



## Odette

I got a T3 Pro hair dryer today (the hot pink one)...my Hot Tools dryer started sparking this morning so I figured it's time to upgrade.  Hope it's as good as everyone says!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

So much for my ban.  I was looking at the Clinique website today, because I remembered that they had some sort of medicated cover-up for blemishes.  I found it.  It's the Acne Solutions Concealer Stick.  I got one today.  I like it.  It covered up everything perfectly.  I also like the fact that it contains salicylic acid to help heal my blemishes while covering them up.  I've used other Clinique acne products and they work well, so I am confident this will also work well.


----------



## mayen120

keratstase- chroma reflect- the best!!!!!!!!!!! so worth it


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ OMG, heck yeah, kerastase chroma reflect is worth every penny - nice purchase!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

grrr....i just got an email from bloomingdales that they didn't have my chanel gold light glossimer I ordered!!! Darn...everywhere online is sold out. Thankfully, NM just got them in stock, ordered from there this morning & I also had a code for free shipping


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

zilnro said:


> Here's the flash color that I've purchased within the last week. Oh, and my new perfume!! Very unique scent.



Cool!  I was flipping through my issue of Allure and they used Flash Color on the model's lips for one photo shoot.  It's the August issue with Victoria Beckham on the cover.  On pages 211 and 214, the model (who is an absolutely gorgeous Asian woman) is wearing Flash Color in 22 on her lips.  It's a vivid grapey purple.  It's really an interesting look for the lips.  I like it, but I don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i get sooo bored at work & end up shopping. From sephora-
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Fawn (now after going to LM's website I'm thinking i should have got sand) does anyone know what website shows the closest true color?
& Benefit Eye Bright


----------



## misskt

CHI hair straightener!


----------



## karman

MORE nail polish! Yay!

All OPI...OPI Ink (60% off!!), My Private Jet (60% off too!!), Eiffel for this Color, Parlez-Vous OPI?, I'm Fondue of You (last three from the new Collection de France)


----------



## lunatwinkle

More L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara. It was Buy One, Get One Free at Walgreens! 

I also picked up more Aussie hair gel, Aussie 3 Minute Miracle (I've heard great reviews, so I'm going to try it out), and more Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Cream with SPF 15. I love this stuff!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I needed some more OPI Avojuice.  I got a bottle of Vanilla Spice.  It smells absolutely  heavenly.  

I also picked up You Don't Know Jacques! from the France collection.  That collection has so many awesome colors.  It was hard not to walk out with all of them. I would love to have Parlez Vous OPI?, Louvre Me; Louvre Me Not, and Eiffel For This Color.


----------



## Lanier

Tigi Oatmeal cookie body lotion and shower gel


----------



## Miyoshi637

I went to sephora to see if they had the mini mascara set, but didn't.  The stupid SA got my hopes up saying they had a ton. BUt anywho, I got Bourjois liquid eyeliner in Bronze Dance floor and Black Fever b/c they were 30% off and they have great reviews on MUA. I can't wait to try em out!


----------



## zilnro

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Cool! I was flipping through my issue of Allure and they used Flash Color on the model's lips for one photo shoot. It's the August issue with Victoria Beckham on the cover. On pages 211 and 214, the model (who is an absolutely gorgeous Asian woman) is wearing Flash Color in 22 on her lips. It's a vivid grapey purple. It's really an interesting look for the lips. I like it, but I don't think I could pull it off.


 Oh cool! If you get a chance, not sure if they have a Sephora in Wisconsin, you should just touch your finger to the flash color. It blends SO well! I love that stuff! It's also a good blush too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I orderd 3 nail polishes:

Chanel - Gold Fiction
Sephora by OPI - Run With It (shimmering dove gray)
Laura Mercier - Avante Guard (deep eggplant)


----------



## shakti29

Too Faced 'Smoky Eye' Palette on it's way to me from Nordstrom


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

zilnro said:


> Oh cool! If you get a chance, not sure if they have a Sephora in Wisconsin, you should just touch your finger to the flash color. It blends SO well! I love that stuff! It's also a good blush too!



They have Sephora in Wisconsin, but it's nearly two hours from where I live.


----------



## rubyjuls

One more Chanel nail polish, Fire.  This shall be my last one for awhile (I was watching another one I really wanted, but I wasn't willing to pay the silly high price it went for :/).


----------



## pursemonkey

Lanier said:


> Tigi Oatmeal cookie body lotion and shower gel


 
Funny aside...my hubby actually uses this lotion on his face! He always had trouble with his face getting really dried out in the winter and one day he reached over to my side of the counter and borrowed this body lotion for it and the rest is history! He's hooked! It totally gets rid the dryness, though his face smells pretty damn girly


----------



## pursemonkey

Just got Ojon Rub-Out Dry Cleanser which is AWESOME for freshening your hair up at the end of the day or giving it a little volume at the roots, plus it smells amazing! 
Also got philosphy never let them see you shine face primer and D&G The One perfume, all from Sephora online.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Picked up Cafe' Cuties by OPI.

Eiffel for This Color
Louvre Me Louvre Me Not
Parlez-vous OPI?
Top coat


----------



## antakusuma

Just got HR feline lash queen- strongly recommended. Adds volume, but light and easy to remove. and the packaging is fierce.


----------



## Pursegrrl

it'sanaddiction said:


> Picked up Cafe' Cuties by OPI.
> 
> Eiffel for This Color
> Louvre Me Louvre Me Not
> Parlez-vous OPI?
> Top coat


 
Oh now that is TOO CUTE for f/w....nice choice!!


----------



## rubyjuls

I guess I fibbed about no more Chanel polishes.  I got a second chance offer on two I had bid on earlier and went ahead and bought them.  So adding to my polish collection Marilyn and Paparazzi.


----------



## Cheryl

rubyjuls said:


> I guess I fibbed about no more Chanel polishes.  I got a second chance offer on two I had bid on earlier and went ahead and bought them.  So adding to my polish collection Marilyn and Paparazzi.



Ohhhh 2 of my Fav's!!!! Paparazzi is my VERY FAVORITE POLISH EVER!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

I bought a new mascara yesterday because I'm a bit tired of my DiorShow's huge brush. So I went out looking for a mascara with a smaller brush and I found the perfect one: Le 2 de Guerlain (Mascara Deux Brosses - Regard 360°) - Guerlain.

I just love the fact that it has 2 brushes: a larger one (but still a good size for me) for 'Volume, Length, Curl and Defenition' and a smaller brush for the tiny lashes. 

It's in the colour '10: Noir 2 Noir' (black).

Originally it was 34, but with my loyalty card I got it for 27. A bit more expensive then my usual mascara's. 

I also love the packaging: very luxurious! 

Some pics:


----------



## rubyjuls

Cheryl said:


> Ohhhh 2 of my Fav's!!!! Paparazzi is my VERY FAVORITE POLISH EVER!!!!



I"m really excited and can't wait to get it. It looks like such a pretty pink shade and I'm always all over Chanel's pink, red, or orangey-melon shades.


----------



## karester

I bought Chanel polishes in Rodeo Drive and Melrose.  My first Chanel purchases!


----------



## MissTiss

I got Metro Chic from the Sephora by OPI collection. Here's a link to a swatch and review. When I saw it I had to have it. Sold on online so I rushed over to my local Sephora and there were only a few left. They're more expensive then OPI's regular line so I probably won't buy anymore unless the color is as unique as this one. 

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/sreview.asp/itemid=109430/rid=1316612/


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> I got Metro Chic from the Sephora by OPI collection. Here's a link to a swatch and review. When I saw it I had to have it. Sold on online so I rushed over to my local Sephora and there were only a few left. They're more expensive then OPI's regular line so I probably won't buy anymore unless the color is as unique as this one.
> 
> http://www.makeupalley.com/product/sreview.asp/itemid=109430/rid=1316612/


 
This is the one color that I really wanted too! Dang it, it's sold out already!!

My last beauty purchase was Chanel Rodeo Drive polish...it shipped today so I'll have it on Tuesday! Yay!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Needed a new blush brush, but didn't want to spend a fortune, so i got an Ecotools one.  Ecotools brushes are really nice!  The brush is soooo soft!  The fact that it was inexpensive and it's eco-friendly makes it even better!


----------



## Alle

MAC Plush lash black mascara 
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer
Mario Badescu Drying/Buffing Lotion, and Drying Cream (loved all the cute little samples I got!)
L'occitane hand cream 
Bliss Hand Cream 
Strawberry body better from Body Shop


----------



## Odette

Benefit Get Even pressed powder in medium, Creaseless Cream Eyeshadow/liner in tattle tale, and Her Glossiness lipgloss in who are you wearing (passion fruit pink).

Also Biosilk hot iron spray.


----------



## rubyjuls

karester said:


> I bought Chanel polishes in Rodeo Drive and Melrose.  My first Chanel purchases!



Those are both really pretty colors.  This should be the start of a new addiction for you.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK I got corrupted by a fellow tpf'er today at our meetup and I ordered CHANEL nail polish in Fantastic and Kaleidoscope.  I've been so bad at keeping my nails polished this S/S so hopefully that will improve this fall!!


----------



## caarlyntryl

Chanel's Inimitable mascara in Noir:





Stilo Yeux Waterproof in Black:






And a Glossimer in Sarong:


----------



## amiekbs8

The Sephora mailer sort of hit me like a 10 ton truck: Make Up For Ever's Aqua Eyes in 0L, Waterproof Liquid Liner, Smoky Lash Mascara, HD Primer in Blue, Urban Decay's S&M eyeshadow, Gunmetal eyeshadow, Apocalypse lipstick, and with the gift card on my defected ghd (overheated in Italy), I got the ghd Dark. Debated the Pure, but in the end, I love black.


----------



## ellacoach

amiekbs8 said:


> The Sephora mailer sort of hit me like a 10 ton truck: Make Up For Ever's Aqua Eyes in 0L, Waterproof Liquid Liner, Smoky Lash Mascara, HD Primer in Blue, Urban Decay's S&M eyeshadow, Gunmetal eyeshadow, Apocalypse lipstick, and with the gift card on my defected ghd (overheated in Italy), I got the ghd Dark. Debated the Pure, but in the end, I love black.


 
amiekbs8 I know exactly what you mean about the Sephora mailer! I was like "oh, I want that, and I want that, and I want that" 

I fell hard for the UD s&m and gunmetal shadows and I do plan to order them!


----------



## talexs

Clinique high impact mascara in black
Essie hand and body lotion in coconut and pineapple


----------



## randomgrandeur

The L'Occitane line that I bought a couple of pages back was horrible for my skin.  So, I threw it all away, just keeping the tea tree oil stuff from the Body Shop.

So, I bought this instead:

Shiseido Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam
Shiseido Pureness Balancing Softener Alcohol-Free
Aloe Soothing Moisture Lotion SPF 15 (from the Body Shop)


----------



## karman

Chanel Le Vernis in Rouge Noir (#18)


----------



## zilnro

Had a good day at MAC and Sephora....but, there are sooo many more products that I wish I could have bought.

Here is what I got today:
-MAC 231 brush
-MAC Sea and Sky mineralize eye shadow duo
-MUFE white flashcolor
-MUFE yellow flashcolor
-MUFE eye shadow #99 (bright red)
-MUFE Star Powder 24M (like mac vanilla pigment)
-Too Faced eye shadow insurance (primer)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel polishes in fantastic and kaleidoscope!


----------



## mayen120

Diorshow Iconic Mascara


----------



## DuRoBags

Got this over the weekend:

Lancome Hypnose mascara in black






Lancome Le Stylo waterproof eyeliner (for my mom) in noir




and I got a gift


----------



## lcterp

2 Tarte Lipgloss sets
(Anthony & Cleopatra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jake & Samantha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Tarte Concealer






Berry Couture Stain Set





Urban Decay Eyeliner in Gash





2 Sephora brand eyeliners of which I am returning as I don't like the brush and flake like crazy.  Also biting the bullet and picking up a train case and possibly some bold red lipstick.


----------



## caarlyntryl

I went back and got the Chanel glossimer in Gold Light.

And put my name down for the new mascara and the quad coming out this fall.


----------



## karman

Chanel Le Vernis in Fire (#159)


----------



## jc2239

dior iconic mascara, lancome oscillation mascara, mac lipgelee in valentine, mac plushglass in bountiful, and a few random l'occitane products


----------



## Pursegrrl

A little Sephora mini haul came on the doorstep...

- *Bourjois shimmering shine liquid eye shadow in blanc chrome*.  This is a shadow that has a sponge applicator similar to a mac lipglass and the shadow goes on liquid-y, not sticky, and dries to an amazing shiny finish.  So far, no creasing (testing it tonight) and also testing how it layers under other (powder) e/s.  So fun!

- sample of GHD fat hair lotion (I LOVE ghd so I'm excited to try!)
- sample of laura mercier foundation primer
- sample of blinc liquid eyeliner (it just peels off when you're done - ??)
- sample of too faced lip injection extreme...I can only wear this at night due to the sting so I guess that's when my lips are the plumpest, LOL.


----------



## jc2239

^^ oooh i love the bourjois shimmer shine liquid shadows they're so fun!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> ^^ oooh i love the bourjois shimmer shine liquid shadows they're so fun!


 
Yeah!  I wanted to get the pink one but they were out so I got this silvery one.  They take a few seconds longer to dry but so far I love it!!!  Do you layer other e/s or pigments over yours or just wear them alone, ooc?


----------



## frostedcouture

My mom and I bought some stuff online for a wedding gift and we got a little carried away with clicking.  
~~Kiehl's lip balm tube, never tried this but heard good things about it
~~Clinique liquid liner, black
(thats my stuff)
My mom bought a bunch of Kanebo stuff and Sk-II mask I think..


----------



## rbaby

Picked up Shiseido Hydro Powder eyeshadows in Tiger Eye and Gold Sand. This stuff got great reviews on MUA, so I decided to give it a try. I love these eyeshadows! They go on really smooth, don't crease, and last all night! Now I want more colors!!!

And I just order some more Drying Lotion from Mario Badescu (love this stuff), and before check out I added the Special Mask for Oily Skin to my cart. I couldn't help myself, I will let you guys know how the mask turns out!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> My mom and I bought some stuff online for a wedding gift and we got a little carried away with clicking.
> ~~Kiehl's lip balm tube, never tried this but heard good things about it
> ~~Clinique liquid liner, black
> (thats my stuff)
> My mom bought a bunch of Kanebo stuff and Sk-II mask I think..


 
aw, Frosty, that's great you and your Mom get to enjoy makeup together!  I love my Mom, but she just isn't into it too much or sharing what she does, oh well .

I LOVE liquid liner...so fun to do thick or thin and easy to wash off when you're done!

Congrats on your hauls!!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> Yeah!  I wanted to get the pink one but they were out so I got this silvery one.  They take a few seconds longer to dry but so far I love it!!!  Do you layer other e/s or pigments over yours or just wear them alone, ooc?



Ooooh I have the pink one! 

if i just want a quick natural look i use the pink alone.  it gives me a wide-eyed/refreshed look without any noticeable makeup.  other days i use it as base and of course it helps my looks stay put all day!


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> aw, Frosty, that's great you and your Mom get to enjoy makeup together!  I love my Mom, but she just isn't into it too much or sharing what she does, oh well .
> 
> I LOVE liquid liner...so fun to do thick or thin and easy to wash off when you're done!
> 
> Congrats on your hauls!!



Hehe thanks PG!!  Well actually I was just helping my mom find stuff, then I wanted to browse makeup.  I asked if I could buy something and she said yes.  So i have to pay for it, but it's okay   I can afford this mini haul.  hehe it's only like $20 or around there.  Now if you included my mom's stuff I couldn't.  I love liquid liner too!! it's less tugging at your eyes like pencil and it's so easy to remove.


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^ lol (: frosty your too cute 

my mom has a ton of makeup and she thinks i have too much of it even though she had 2x the amount if i do lol


----------



## jc2239

rbaby said:


> Picked up Shiseido Hydro Powder eyeshadows in Tiger Eye and Gold Sand. This stuff got great reviews on MUA, so I decided to give it a try. I love these eyeshadows! They go on really smooth, don't crease, and last all night! Now I want more colors!!!
> 
> And I just order some more Drying Lotion from Mario Badescu (love this stuff), and before check out I added the Special Mask for Oily Skin to my cart. I couldn't help myself, I will let you guys know how the mask turns out!



i love the shiseido hydro powder shadows!  you got some great shades


----------



## frostedcouture

Couture_Girl said:


> ^^ lol (: frosty your too cute
> 
> my mom has a ton of makeup and she thinks i have too much of it even though she had 2x the amount if i do lol



Lol I think both my mom and I have a lot, but I might have more because none of mine is really as expensive as hers.  we buy different things though.  my mom buys skincare and I am obsessed with eye makeup.  e/s! pigments! mascara! hehe. okay i'm a loser. :shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> Lol I think both my mom and I have a lot, but I might have more because none of mine is really as expensive as hers. we buy different things though. my mom buys skincare and I am obsessed with eye makeup. e/s! pigments! mascara! hehe. okay i'm a loser. :shame:


 
Heck no, you're awesome, Frosty!  And between you and your Mom you compliment eachother really well in what your interests are.

BTW, right on with the liquid liner and how easy it is to remove.  I think most everyone in here is getting sick of me saying how to NOT pull your eyelids when removing makeup and liquid liner is one of those where often you don't need that extra step of remover and a cotton ball after you cleanse...bonus!!  And no skin pulling!  [have I told y'all lately not to pull the skin around your eyes, LMAO....]


----------



## Miss Priss24

just bought make up forever all mat primer and there hd definition foundation..cant say i see all the hype out of this stuff just yet


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> Heck no, you're awesome, Frosty!  And between you and your Mom you compliment eachother really well in what your interests are.
> 
> BTW, right on with the liquid liner and how easy it is to remove.  I think most everyone in here is getting sick of me saying how to NOT pull your eyelids when removing makeup and liquid liner is one of those where often you don't need that extra step of remover and a cotton ball after you cleanse...bonus!!  And no skin pulling!  [have I told y'all lately not to pull the skin around your eyes, LMAO....]



hehe thanks PG ^_^  You're awesome too!  She chooses all my skin stuff which is a big relief. because I know it's not going to irritate me or something.

OMG thank you so much for reminding people.  I hate how some youtube girls are so rough with their eyes.  they pull their eyelid taut and apply liner and stuff it just makes me cringe. o_o sighh


----------



## mischka

Here's what I got:

Shu Cleansing Oil
YSL Touche Eclat
Benefit Lyin' Eyes
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer w/ SPF
Clinique Eye Cream
Tarte Cheek Blush in Tipsy (2 mini bottles)
Benefit Georgia (expecting it in the mail)
La Roche-Posay SPF 40 (expecting it in the mail)

I'm giving myself a makeover - thanks to Pursegrrl and Bellagigi:okay:


----------



## jc2239

mischka said:


> Here's what I got:
> 
> Shu Cleansing Oil
> YSL Touche Eclat
> Benefit Lyin' Eyes
> Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer w/ SPF
> Clinique Eye Cream
> Tarte Cheek Blush in Tipsy (2 mini bottles)
> Benefit Georgia (expecting it in the mail)
> La Roche-Posay SPF 40 (expecting it in the mail)
> 
> I'm giving myself a makeover - thanks to Pursegrrl and Bellagigi:okay:



wow you madesome great purchases!  *sigh* i wish i could afford to give myself a makeover


----------



## frostedcouture

mischka said:


> Here's what I got:
> 
> Shu Cleansing Oil
> YSL Touche Eclat
> Benefit Lyin' Eyes
> Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer w/ SPF
> Clinique Eye Cream
> Tarte Cheek Blush in Tipsy (2 mini bottles)
> Benefit Georgia (expecting it in the mail)
> La Roche-Posay SPF 40 (expecting it in the mail)
> 
> I'm giving myself a makeover - thanks to Pursegrrl and Bellagigi:okay:



Cool purchases!!!  I LOVE Shu cleansing oil, Laura mercier tinted moisturizer and Tipsy!!  you will love 'em too


----------



## MissTiss

Miss Priss24 said:


> just bought make up forever all mat primer and there hd definition foundation..cant say i see all the hype out of this stuff just yet


 

I did too. I'd been having trouble with color matching on my Px Foundation () that's so rare for Prescriptives (for me anyway) anyway,  I finally found one I think might be right, but I purchased the MUFE HD Foundation on a whim for comparison. I might like it. The color match is near perfect, possibly better than the Px.  I'm thinking I need to apply it with my 187 instead of the 188...for some reason I think I need a bigger, denser brush.  I'm holding off on my review until I figure out the application process. The MUFE website says apply with a kabuki and Kim Kardashian applies with a flat top (now discontinued) kabuki from MAC.

How have you been applying it?


----------



## Couture_Girl

frostedcouture said:


> Cool purchases!!!  I LOVE Shu cleansing oil, Laura mercier tinted moisturizer and Tipsy!!  you will love 'em too





frosty, in honor of you i got the mario badescu drying lotion (:

and i  got bluee peep fluidline today at the mall


----------



## illinirdhd

My MB Drying Lotion and Buffering Lotion are working!  My skin looks great!  Washing it more often, new products, more water, etc have made a big difference!  Love it!


----------



## regretless

... at... *costco*!! it was so weird to see it there haha
not that i'm complaining since it was $19.99


----------



## frostedcouture

dudee costco has so much now, including mac e/s and stila e/s kits.  very good deals there.  i love bi-facil but I use shu oil a lot more because you can use it all over the face. 
couture_girl and illi~~glad you guys got it.  illi, it's good that you like it )


----------



## yeahyeah

I'm on a no-buy and have stuck with that for maybe 2-3 months so YAY for me.  But my last purchase I think was bb creams


----------



## Purses

I forgot to post my recent purchases that I made last week.  I got Cle de Peau make up:
#15 eyeshadow (shades of purple and gold highlighter)
#102 lip pencil
#24 lipstick (neutral, good everyday lipstick shade)
#4 lipgloss (dark pink shade)
Chanel black waterproof eyeliner
Chanel black mascara
Anastasia Golden Blonde eyebrow powder
Anastasia #7 eyebrow brush


----------



## harlem_cutie

was @ Saks today preparing for EGC and ended up getting Chanel Glossimers in Blizzard and Sunset Gold, Inimitable in Black, Kiehl's deodorant, brightening toner and my fave scrub of all time, Soy Milk & Honey Body Polish. Almost bought some Creed but then realized that it has zero staying power on me


----------



## regretless

frostedcouture said:


> dudee costco has so much now, including mac e/s and stila e/s kits.  very good deals there.  i love bi-facil but I use shu oil a lot more because you can use it all over the face.
> couture_girl and illi~~glad you guys got it.  illi, it's good that you like it )



i saw some smashbox kits next to the lancome mascara/bi-facil but no luck with MAC or stila! darn!


----------



## mischka

jc2239 said:


> wow you madesome great purchases!  *sigh* i wish i could afford to give myself a makeover



LOL I think I _NEED_ this makeover. I'm 25 and people still think I'm in HS or just started college.


----------



## Miyoshi637

mischka said:


> LOL I think I _NEED_ this makeover. I'm 25 and people still think I'm in HS or just started college.



lol, me too!  Everyone thinks I'm 19 for some reason. I'm the oldest out of all my friends and I'm always the first one to get carded too! But when we're older, everyone will think we're in our 20's.  So it's not always a bad thing!

Oh and for stuff I bought, I couldn't pass up on Walgreen's B1G1F QHMJM and I also get some Dove shampoo and cond (also B1G1F, plus I had a 2.00 off coupon! I'm so cheap. )


----------



## godsavechanel

frostedcouture said:


> dudee costco has so much now, including mac e/s and stila e/s kits.  very good deals there.  i love bi-facil but I use shu oil a lot more because you can use it all over the face.
> couture_girl and illi~~glad you guys got it.  illi, it's good that you like it )


omgsh, we're getting a costco in like the next year or something! they'd better sell MAC here too


----------



## godsavechanel

oops i forgot to put my latest purchases, i got the chanel smoky eyes quad, excetionnel duo-liner, and the exceptionnel mascara in smoky noir (i think that's what it's called)


----------



## Miss Priss24

MissTiss said:


> I did too. I'd been having trouble with color matching on my Px Foundation () that's so rare for Prescriptives (for me anyway) anyway,  I finally found one I think might be right, but I purchased the MUFE HD Foundation on a whim for comparison. I might like it. The color match is near perfect, possibly better than the Px.  I'm thinking I need to apply it with my 187 instead of the 188...for some reason I think I need a bigger, denser brush.  I'm holding off on my review until I figure out the application process. The MUFE website says apply with a kabuki and Kim Kardashian applies with a flat top (now discontinued) kabuki from MAC.
> 
> How have you been applying it?






ive just been sponge applying it unlike my eyeshadows im not brush crazy when it comes to foundation lolol i have to keep playing around with it just got back from vacation so i havent really needed to apply it i havent decided if its the foundation or the mat primer underneath that im not liking just yet lolol


----------



## jc2239

mischka said:


> LOL I think I _NEED_ this makeover. I'm 25 and people still think I'm in HS or just started college.



LOL when i'm not wearing makeup people sometimes ask me when i'll be graduating from high school ush:  it can be a pain sometimes


----------



## MissTiss

Miss Priss24 said:


> ive just been sponge applying it unlike my eyeshadows im not brush crazy when it comes to foundation lolol i have to keep playing around with it just got back from vacation so i havent really needed to apply it i havent decided if its the foundation or the mat primer underneath that im not liking just yet lolol


 

I didn't get the primer. I do have a sample of the HD Powder that I finally whipped out. I think it needs that..still undecided though. I'm going to wear full "going out" make up to my MAC store's CofC event. I'll report back how my face held up.


----------



## shakti29

From Ulta yesterday, got Creative Stickey Base Coat, Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat, OPI Princesses Rule!, Cutex Nail Polish Remover Pads, Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask.


----------



## shakti29

frostedcouture said:


> dudee costco has so much now, including mac e/s and stila e/s kits. very good deals there. i love bi-facil but I use shu oil a lot more because you can use it all over the face.
> couture_girl and illi~~glad you guys got it. illi, it's good that you like it )


 
OMG, Costco has COSMETICS???? I'm going tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Not all of them carry everything.  my costco (well the closest one) only has Stila, Smashbox, that one costco brand and elizabeth arden I think.  I haven't seen mac or lancome bi-facil there.


----------



## illinirdhd

I haven't been to Costco in years.  My Sam's membership renews at the end of the year, so maybe I'll switch to Costco.


----------



## frostedcouture

Please don't hold me accountable if your costco doesn't have all the good stuff!! heh heh i'm not sure about all costco's and what they carry


----------



## shakti29

frostedcouture said:


> Please don't hold me accountable if your costco doesn't have all the good stuff!! heh heh i'm not sure about all costco's and what they carry


 
Oh, I know. They all have different stuff. But it's worth trying!


----------



## illinirdhd

Maybe DH and I will check out the Costco by us and see if we should be members there instead of Sam's.  I haven't bought anything at Sam's in a while.  I used to buy big bags of edamame there, but they don't carry them now.


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh costco has edamame!!  i just went with mom like a few weeks ago and we bought frozen edamame. good stuff! very good for your body too.


----------



## illinirdhd

I know!  I used to microwave it in my Pampered Chef plastic saucepans and eat it for dinner!


----------



## frostedcouture

hehe we love it.  it has replaced movie popcorn before at our house.  ^-^


----------



## shakti29

I love edamame too. Awesome on salads.


----------



## Redorfe

black liquid eyeliner, so useful.


----------



## godsavechanel

frostedcouture said:


> Please don't hold me accountable if your costco doesn't have all the good stuff!! heh heh i'm not sure about all costco's and what they carry


i never meant it that way either, but if they do carry MAC it would make my day


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehe I was just kidding   I just hope that everyone can find products they like!!  I would be really happy to see MAC there too.  the packaging it comes in is ridiculous.  there's all this plastic casing around it, probably the size of a sheet of printer paper. just for that little e/s pot.  weird!!


----------



## regretless

frostedcouture said:


> Hehe I was just kidding   I just hope that everyone can find products they like!!  I would be really happy to see MAC there too.  the packaging it comes in is ridiculous.  there's all this plastic casing around it, probably the size of a sheet of printer paper. just for that little e/s pot.  weird!!



seriously!
my bi-facil can in the plastic too. 
i guess they do it so people can't tamper with it, as they are pretty popular products

but why does it have to be so huge?


----------



## Miss Priss24

MissTiss said:


> I didn't get the primer. I do have a sample of the HD Powder that I finally whipped out. I think it needs that..still undecided though. I'm going to wear full "going out" make up to my MAC store's CofC event. I'll report back how my face held up.





lol please do let me know how it holds up


----------



## frostedcouture

I got 2 tubes of mint julep mask.  It was BOGO free at walgreens!!  
some new razors lol
Burt's Bees lip balms x 3 I use them very quickly
Aussie gel, shampoo and 3 minute miracle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I bought Ojon's Hydrating Thickening Spray. And I received a free L'Oreal lipstick with my Ulta rewards.


----------



## little p

I got LISA WATIER Portfolio Concealer yesterday at Shoppers 






and shu uemura false eyelashes in Luxe Brown plus false eyelashes glue at Holts today


----------



## frostedcouture

i love those eyelashes!! the criss cross is so cool.


----------



## itsnicole

- Guerlain Meteorites Light-Diffusing Perfecting Primer
- Dior Iconic Mascara


----------



## candace117

Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara in Smoky Noir
Chanel "smoky eye" quad
MAC Cult of Cherry lipglass, Rapturous mattene, and Silverstruck nail lacquer


----------



## dreamcherry

Here are my recent Chanel purchases:

- Irréelle Blush 60 Be-Pop
- Inimitable Mascara
- Gold Fiction Nailcolor
- Le Vernis 481 Fantastic Nailcolor
- Gommage Microperlé Hydration
- Rouge Allure 27 Excentric


----------



## dreamcherry

Ahhh! Forgot my L'Occitane purchases.
- The handcream has the ideal size for handbags and smells like this: 
- The "Beauty Milk" has shimmering micro-pearls in it and also smells extremely good.
- The nail cream is the best I've ever had. It's with 30% shea butter


----------



## Pursegrrl

...my Chanel nailpolish in Fantastic arrived yesterday!!  I'm still enjoying Kaleidoscope meanwhile...


----------



## MissTiss

Hmmm. I guess I need to check out Chanel *cringe*. I'm sure I'll love it and my wallet will suffer.


----------



## dreamcherry

MissTiss said:


> Hmmm. I guess I need to check out Chanel *cringe*. I'm sure I'll love it and my wallet will suffer.



Mine suffered quite a bit... 
But there's still soo much left to buy!


I think Chanel is a bit more expensive here... I spend about 175 Euros - that's about $260


----------



## regretless

dreamcherry:
i love that handcream!
it smells soooo good. &#9829;


----------



## MissTiss

I've never tried L'Occtaine. 

It's good stuff?


----------



## ellacoach

dreamcherry said:


> Here are my recent Chanel purchases:
> 
> - Irréelle Blush 60 Be-Pop
> - Inimitable Mascara
> - Gold Fiction Nailcolor
> - Le Vernis 481 Fantastic Nailcolor
> - Gommage Microperlé Hydration
> - Rouge Allure 27 Excentric


 
nice Chanel haul! I am in love with the Fantastic polish! I think that's next on my list!


----------



## Pursefreak25

*My b-day is coming up and Sephora sent me an email to get a free body wash so i did and i also got these things yesterday. *
*Too Faces- mascara*
*Lorac- eyeshawdow*
*Sephora brand- Asian ginger body butter and Vanilla Body wash.*


----------



## lcterp

Tarte Eye Couture Day to Night Palette






Finally bit the bullet and got it






 in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Romantico for my sister


----------



## GlamDiva

I bought OPI:
-Royal Rajah Ruby
-Eiffel for This Color


----------



## dreamcherry

MissTiss said:


> I've never tried L'Occtaine.
> 
> It's good stuff?



Everything fom L'Occitane is soooo good! Try it! I highly recommend the handcreams, footcreams, nailcream, body lotions! But they have wonderful soaps, too. You can't go wrong.
Good thing is, that their ingredients are mostly biologic and that they pay fair prices to the farmers. Plus, they cultivate they plants where they naturally grow. Like the shea butter in Afrika or lavender in France.

I love the their stuff with shea butter, especially the lipbalm, with lavender and with roses the last both really smell like heaven.


----------



## dreamcherry

regretless said:


> dreamcherry:
> i love that handcream!
> it smells soooo good. &#9829;



Yes, soooo incredibly good! Have you tried other handcream from L'Occitane, too? I currently use the Lavender handcream and it smells soo good!



ellacoach said:


> nice Chanel haul! I am in love with the Fantastic polish! I think that's next on my list!



It really is a fantastic color! All 3 new colors for fall are great!


----------



## xpurseloverx

over the past two days i got a little too much but hey more the merrier lol 
carmex, chap stick, blistex all on sale at target and my lips get too dry nyc lipgloss and loreal st ives scrub burts bees lip shimmer in watermelon then today i got clinque sp? gift and i got liquid liner in black two of them then finally i got dior lipgloss in i believe 577 its a super rich pink color =D


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Ombre eye shadow in Le Bronze


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Went to Pentagon City Mall & got:
*
Mac:*
cherry blossom l/g
tempting quad
blondes gold pigment
smoke and diamonds (free)

*Sephora:*
Benefit Boi-ing
Hope in a jar
Bare Minerals (10 day) sample

*Macys:*
Chanel Big Bang Glossimer
Chanel Party Red L/g


----------



## xpurseloverx

more goodies lol xD i got aveeno lotion clean and clear toner clean and clear clenser loreal lip gloss in entice false eyelashes my first time i got them in nyc brand and a maybeliene sp lip gloss lol =D


----------



## cocobella

Hair Products- It's A 10 Leave in Spray and Bumble & Bumble Surf Spray.  Makeup- MAC Jampacked l/g, Goldmine & Woodwinked e/s, Blot Loose Powder, & wipes. Nails- Essie Short Shorts, Mini Shorts, Seche Vite topcoat.


----------



## socaltrojan

MissTiss said:


> I've never tried L'Occtaine.
> 
> It's good stuff?



L'Occitane is AMAZING!  

I love their Citrus Verbena and the Feu d'Orange Products!

They smell amazing!

I also like their Shea Butter line and their candles smell heavenly!

They package every in great gift boxes and always give you a TON of samples!

Check out the L'Occitane outlets if you have one near you.  They only have a few in the US, but it is worth it because everything is like 50% off.  I went to one once on vacation and I wish I would have bought more!  I only bought a couple of things and then realized when I went to the boutique at home that everything was waay cheaper and that I should have bought it on vacation.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

I dont really like buying make ups but heres my recent purchase... Gotta buy new chanel foundation soon because its running out...

I got this all for 20 bucks plus shipping! and it works great


----------



## sara999

opi designer series in divine and st ives apricot blemish fighting scrub


----------



## Michie757

I brought some ESSIE nail polish  
468-Chich Boutique
572-Rock the croc
558-Flirt


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS lipgloss in Harlow.  It's a really nice light shimmery taupe!

OK...ummm I just counted and I have 21 lipglosses (not including lipstics). :shame:

I think I'm good to go.


----------



## amiekbs8

Chanel polishes in Kaleidoscope and Vamp


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ oooh verah nice...I'm wearing kaleidoscope right now - loves!!


----------



## Odette

Benefit Lemon Aid and Eye Bright










I look super refreshed today!


----------



## digby723

Napoleon Perdis (discounted at 75% off at sephora!!) long lash mascara and 2 bottles of his foundation primer. Boscia oil blotting sheets, red lipgloss by smashbox, mac eyeshadow, it's a combo of red and purple and lastly some neutrogena age shield hand cream that some of the ladies on here were recommending on another thread.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Here's a picture of my purchases that I had made today when I went to Walden Galleria in Buffalo, NY.  I have been wanting these items for awhile but was unable to get them b/c the COACH Boutiques in Canada do not carry cosmetics.  The funny thing is, the lipglosses are MADE IN CANADA but it's not sold in the boutiques here.  You can't purchase it online either.  I'm still awaiting the opening the Bath & Body Works but I couldn't wait anymore to make these purchases either.


From left to right: COACH Legacy Perfume sample; COACH Lipglosses:Gardenia, Heather, Hibiscus.  BATH & BODY WORKS: C.O. Bigelow: Cinnamint Mentha Lipshine, Mentha Liptint in Plum & VITAMIN MENTHA Tinted Lip Balm in Brown Betty Mint.


----------



## hippychick11

Chanel compact powder in Translucent 2
Chanel Joues Contraste blush in Rose Petale
Chanel Poudre Douce in Mimosa


----------



## dreamcherry

amiekbs8 said:


> Chanel polishes in Kaleidoscope and Vamp



I want the Kaleidoscope, too!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I popped into Sally's and got a small nail art brushes and two packs of art decals.  I did this:  











I used OPI's You Don't Know Jacques for the main color and OPI's Curry Up, Don't Be Late for the gold stripe.


----------



## peach.

ACL, that looks SO good! I love the color combo and the jewel in the middle is sooo cute.


----------



## bnjj

luvsbags&shoes said:


> Here's a picture of my purchases that I had made today when I went to Walden Galleria in Buffalo, NY. I have been wanting these items for awhile but was unable to get them b/c the COACH Boutiques in Canada do not carry cosmetics. The funny thing is, the lipglosses are MADE IN CANADA but it's not sold in the boutiques here. You can't purchase it online either. I'm still awaiting the opening the Bath & Body Works but I couldn't wait anymore to make these purchases either.
> 
> 
> From left to right: COACH Legacy Perfume sample; COACH Lipglosses:Gardenia, Heather, Hibiscus. BATH & BODY WORKS: C.O. Bigelow: Cinnamint Mentha Lipshine, Mentha Liptint in Plum & VITAMIN MENTHA Tinted Lip Balm in Brown Betty Mint.


 
I know!  Isn't that ridiculous that we can't get Coach cosmetics here!?  It's because French is not on the labels.


----------



## mcb100

I bought nars lipstick in belle de jour, mac pigment in golden olive, mac pigment in provence, bobbi brown bridal palette, mac lipliner in neutralzone, mac liquidlast liner in inkspill, mac lipglass in young spark, mac lipglass in glamoursun, origins eyeliner, mac lipstick in honeylove, origins mascara in black, mac 192 brush, mac 259 brush, mac 194 brush, and an estee lauder blush brush.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got shu uemura nail polish, color PA 101. Very pretty burgundy red with shimmers! Free samples of their Skin Purifier and Phyto-black lift.


----------



## peach.

Albolene Cleanser. This stuff is AMAZING and melts away makeup! I bought it as a replacement for my Dermalogica PreCleanse and it works just as well and for cheaper -- $12 for 12 oz!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Peach, I love that photo of your gold and white collection!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

clear base coat nail polish/ flat iron,hair spray


----------



## tmc089

Hopefully taking the plunge and getting a MAC 187 soon, thanks to Miss Frosty !!


----------



## peach.

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Peach, I love that photo of your gold and white collection!!



Thanks addiction! I've seen photos of your beauties over at Cat Lovers' and they're so cute. I want more kitties!


----------



## MissTiss

peach. said:


> Albolene Cleanser. This stuff is AMAZING and melts away makeup! I bought it as a replacement for my Dermalogica PreCleanse and it works just as well and for cheaper -- $12 for 12 oz!


 

Oooh, Peach! I'm low on Precleanse. I'm googling this now!

Edit: Shoot! Mineral Oil.  No can do.


----------



## peach.

Are you allergic to mineral oil?


----------



## NoSnowHere

OPI My Private Jet and Russian Navy


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Hopefully taking the plunge and getting a MAC 187 soon, thanks to Miss Frosty !!



woot woot :]  Hope you like it, Tricia-dear ^___^  it's expensive.  but it should last you a long time.  plus mine does not shed. it kind of did but wash it first and it'll be good.


----------



## tmc089

frostedcouture said:


> woot woot :]  Hope you like it, Tricia-dear ^___^  it's expensive.  but it should last you a long time.  plus mine does not shed. it kind of did but wash it first and it'll be good.



Haha I def. will Grace-dear! I usually wash mine like once a month buttt the ones I have are from Wal Mart :shame: they were good for a few weeks but now...not so much lol. Hopefully ordering it tomorrow!!


----------



## candace117

peach. said:


> Are you allergic to mineral oil?



Mineral oil is not really good for your skin...


----------



## flaweddesignn

Going to go pick some Trish Mcenvoy brushes soon !


----------



## peach.

candace117 said:


> Mineral oil is not really good for your skin...



I know there are lots of myths about mineral oil and it has a bad rep in general. Yes, it can cause clogged pores if left on your skin, but so can any oil on your skin as it creates a barrier. Same thing with silicone -- it does "suffocate" the skin since it is too large for the pores to be absorbed into the skin and hence creates a layer on top of the skin. But really, there's nothing wrong with mineral oil unless you happen to be allergic to it. Besides, this is a pre-cleanse to dissolve makeup and waterproof sunscreen and I wash off it all off with another cleanser. No harm done .

Some sites I found concerning mineral oil:

http://www.cosmeticscop.com/learn/art.asp?ID=178

http://futurederm.wordpress.com/2007/12/21/is-mineral-oil-really-bad-for-your-skin/


----------



## candace117

I was just repeating a sentiment I learned in several professional development classes for estheticians that I have particpated in


----------



## karman

Sephora Eyelash curler; Clinique Lash Power mascara; Nfu.Oh polishes 45, 48, 51, 52, 53, 59, 60, 69; Chanel Blanc Ceramic and Vamp


----------



## beauty k addict

i don't recall posting on this forum before how can i possibly miss it? ush: after all beauty stuff is my first love hence my tPF id. 

here's a few of my recent purchases..

Admission to a future beauty event. does it even count??






Daisy MJ beauty case and set of candles





Sephora Beauty Insider Gift: Shiseido Pre-Makeup Sample





Benefit Cosmetics Maybe Baby EDT





Daisy MJ pouch trio. Bliss hand cream. Diorshow Waterproof Blackout Mascara. Sephora pack of mints and Vincent Longo curl mascara sample (Sephora BIG)


----------



## amiekbs8

dreamcherry said:


> I want the Kaleidoscope, too!



It's available on neimanmarcus.com! That's where I bought both polishes. They are also giving a free Chanel beauty item, some lotion or something, I didn't really look closely. I'm dying for the package to show up!!


----------



## dreamcherry

amiekbs8 said:


> It's available on neimanmarcus.com! That's where I bought both polishes. They are also giving a free Chanel beauty item, some lotion or something, I didn't really look closely. I'm dying for the package to show up!!



Something free?! 
Do you know if they ship to Germany, too?


----------



## MissTiss

peach. said:


> Are you allergic to mineral oil?


 
No, I just try to avoid it as much as possible. I try to use natural products or the purest products where possible. Dermalogica is the closest I can get that works, besides good old jojoba oil. 

Mineral Oil and petrolatum products are a no no more me. Although I've been know to use them on my lips. *shrugs*


----------



## dreamcherry

Got the LE Magnolia Rose lipstick yesterday in Strasbourg... it was their last one!!!


----------



## MissTiss

dreamcherry said:


> Got the LE Magnolia Rose lipstick yesterday in Strasbourg... it was their last one!!!


 

ooooh that's purrrrrddddy. 

I got another QHMJM. I was out.


----------



## peach.

*MissTiss*, I tried pre-cleansing with pure oils (jojoba, sunflower, grapeseed) but it wasn't for me. I couldn't get over how greasy it felt to cleanse, plus they were hard to get off. I think I got spoiled by how easily Dermalogica's rinses off. I've been trying the Albolene and it feels really good. I thought putting vaseline/mineral oil/petrolatum would be INSANE but I like it as a makeup remover! I finish it off with the Special Cleansing Gel. 

OH, and thanks for reminding me that I need to get QHMJM too. I'm almost out!

*beauty k addict*, all the MJ Daisy stuff you got are SOOOO cute! 

*dreamcherry*, that's a pretty color! I need to learn to take photos like you do.


----------



## TheImportersWife

purchased last week:

MUFE HD Foundation (in 110)





MUFE Face & Body Foundation (20)





MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder (12)





Lancome Hypnose





Sephora by OPI
Meet For Drinks





Dior Addict Ultra Gloss
Beige Velvet 127




Lacr Apricot 147




Jersey Pink 157


----------



## TheImportersWife

AND

MUFE Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner
Medium Natural Beige 3C





Dior Impression Cuir Leather Couture For The Eyes 





Too Faced Lash Injection





Dior Diorshow





MUFE HD Foundation 125 (i think...or maybe it was 127)






BE Mini Mineral Veil




(I figured I would try the sample size first.)


----------



## karman

Chanel Gold Fiction and Shiseido eyelash curler...


----------



## Odette

Benefit You Rebel Lite tinted moisturizer and Benefit High Beam luminizer


----------



## MissTiss

Whoa, TIW! That's one great haul.  

I ordered Dermalogica Precleanse -- Tori's thread reminded me...

A few weeks ago I ordered MUFE's HD Foundation. Took two tries and two different trips to Sephora and two different Sephora SAs to get the right color match (118).  I like it.


----------



## jane

Today picked up CHANEL rouge allure lipstick in "Enthusiast" (no. 64). A bright and pretty orangey-red that looks good on my fair/olive complexion.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I popped into Ulta to get DBF more hair dye, but I also got a couple of things for me.  I needed to find a substitute for my beloved Garnier Soft Curl Cream.  They had L'Oreal Studio Line Curl Cream BOGO, so I grabbed two tubes.  I also got another EcoTools brush.  I love those. Now I wish I had just gotten the six-piece set!  I got the lash/brow groomer.


----------



## MissTiss

Candy. What happened to soft curls?  I have it too. Did they discontinue it?


----------



## tmc089

My 187 is on it's wayy!!! And I bought a pretty sweet book by Sephora, "The Ultimate Guide to Makeup, Skin, and Hair From the Beauty Authority." It has alot of good advice and tips, I'm only about halfway through it though.


----------



## NoSnowHere

TheImportersWife:  I  Dior Jersey Pink!  What a great choice!

Oh, and I love Mineral Veil as well.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

MissTiss said:


> Candy. What happened to soft curls?  I have it too. Did they discontinue it?


Unfortunately, they discontinued it.  They now have a curl gel in a tube instead.  I was going to get that, but I saw the Studio Line Curl Cream for BOGO, so grabbed that instead.


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> My 187 is on it's wayy!!! And I bought a pretty sweet book by Sephora, "The Ultimate Guide to Makeup, Skin, and Hair From the Beauty Authority." It has alot of good advice and tips, I'm only about halfway through it though.



yay!!! you have to let me know how you like the 187

I got a bunch of NYC nail polishes from target today


----------



## MichelleAntonia

TheImportersWife said:


> Dior Impression Cuir Leather Couture For The Eyes



wow, i've wanted this for a while! i'd feel bad for messing up the impression, though! so for that amount of money, i figured i couldn't risk not using it. lol. well, that's what i tell myself to feel better about passing it up


----------



## dreamcherry

peach. said:


> *dreamcherry*, that's a pretty color! I need to learn to take photos like you do.



Thank you!


----------



## TheImportersWife

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow, i've wanted this for a while! i'd feel bad for messing up the impression, though! so for that amount of money, i figured i couldn't risk not using it. lol. well, that's what i tell myself to feel better about passing it up


 
FWIW, the colors do not apply like they look in the compact, which kind of disappointed me. The colors are much more subtle when applied...very little shimmer. Good neutrals though.


----------



## TheImportersWife

NoSnowHere said:


> TheImportersWife: I  Dior Jersey Pink! What a great choice!
> 
> Oh, and I love Mineral Veil as well.


 

A couple of the Ultra Glosses were to replenish empty tubes! Jersey Pink was one them. Definitely one of my favs!!!!!!

I'm undecided on the Mineral Veil. I think I still prefer my MUFE powders over it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

...very dangerous and exciting as I now work about a 5 min brisk walk to a Sephora!!!

Frederic Fekkai glossing creme
Makeup For Ever high definition foundation.  I am not sure if I'm going to like it as much as the Liquid Lift foundation, but it's only now online at Sephora and I'm afraid it may be getting discontinued (the liquid lift).  I opened a separate thread on this....


XXXOO PGal


----------



## fashion1sta

TEINT INNOCENCE COMPACT
NATURALLY LUMINOUS COMPACT MAKEUP SPF 10 





LE PINCEAU TEINT
#16 FOUNDATION BRUSH


----------



## caarlyntryl

I haven't gotten it yet, but got the call today that my Chanel smokey eyes quad is in!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i want that so bad!


----------



## ellacoach

Pursegrrl said:


> ...very dangerous and exciting as I now work about a 5 min brisk walk to a Sephora!!!
> 
> Frederic Fekkai glossing creme
> Makeup For Ever high definition foundation. I am not sure if I'm going to like it as much as the Liquid Lift foundation, but it's only now online at Sephora and I'm afraid it may be getting discontinued (the liquid lift). I opened a separate thread on this....
> 
> 
> XXXOO PGal


PG, you are w/i walking distance to MAC and Sephora???? I would never be at my desk if I were you!!


----------



## rubyjuls

Got lots of goodies while at the mall yesterday. 

Chanel Smoky Eyes Quad
Sephora by OPI Curve-aceous 
Clinique Pefect Plum and Berry Freeze lipsticks, Pink Truffle liner, and Mimosa gloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pursegrrl said:


> ...very dangerous and exciting as I now work about a 5 min brisk walk to a Sephora!!!
> 
> Frederic Fekkai glossing creme
> Makeup For Ever high definition foundation.  I am not sure if I'm going to like it as much as the Liquid Lift foundation, but it's only now online at Sephora and I'm afraid it may be getting discontinued (the liquid lift).  I opened a separate thread on this....
> 
> 
> XXXOO PGal



That close to Sephora, you in danger, grrrrl!


----------



## peach.

fashion1sta said:


> TEINT INNOCENCE COMPACT
> NATURALLY LUMINOUS COMPACT MAKEUP SPF 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE PINCEAU TEINT
> #16 FOUNDATION BRUSH



Yaaaay you got Chanel foundation!  I'm glad you found a good shade for you!


----------



## godsavechanel

i got the aussie 3 minute miracle conditioner (i think that's what its called). i'd heard some good things about it on the reviews page so i thought i'd give it a try


----------



## ellacoach

Just purchased from Chanel - Fantastic nail polish, the new smokey eye quad and the new shadow liner duo!! 

Sorry about the gross pictures...I'm still learning the settings on my new camera...


----------



## hellosunshine

Yesterday I went on a big LUSH products kick....I purchased:

-Fresh Farmacy:





_Fresh Farmacy looks like soap and you use it in the same way, getting it wet and smoothing the light lather over your face, but it's a good deal more special. Wash your face (and even your whole body if you're prone to soreness) with our calming calamine, chamomile and rose facial bar. And if you're prone to breakouts, lavender and tea tree will banish pimple-forming bacteria. The result: happier skin and a fortune saved by not having to shell out on concealer._ 



-Tea Tree Water Toner:




_A spritz of Tea Tree Water here, a spritz there and all your worries soon vanish along with inflamed pores and pesky blemishes. We combine tea tree with grapefruit water and juniper berry to make this calming elixir. Use it daily or as a pick-me-up in any dry environment. Our special mixture tightens pores and lifts away dirt and oil so your skin can breathe. What more could you ask for?_ 


-UltraLight Moisturizer:




_Too much sunlight makes you look older faster and we can't have that! Ultralight is a protective face moisturizer to help skin recover from sun exposure. Mineral-rich seaweed nourishes, aloe vera and St. John's Wort soothe and evening primrose, olive, almond and jojoba oils soften. Use Ultralight as a day cream while the sun is beaming at you or even when it's stuck behind the clouds._


-Marilyn Hair Treatment:




_Chamomile, lemon and saffron brighten blonde hair. Use it regularly and get fairer hair. Linseed mucilage results in softer tresses and fresh, organic lemon juice adds a ton of shine. If you always wanted to be a "natural" blonde, here's how to go about it._ 

^althought this product is for blondes..it's actually really good for brunettes too. I'm a brunette and some reviews that I've read...it brings out the natural high & low lights of brown color too. Plus some people have said that they're hair has become so much stronger and shinier ever since they started using it.


And as you've noticed I purchased alot of acne-fighting items because I do not know what's going on with my skin but lately i've been breaking out a lot. Perhaps it's because i'm moving to a new city and i'm somewhat nervous/stressed out and my skin is paying for it. 

But yes, I love LUSH products. They use fresh, organic fruit and vegetables with finest essential oils and the safest synthetics without any animal ingredients. LOVE LUSH!


----------



## fashion1sta

peach. said:


> Yaaaay you got Chanel foundation!  I'm glad you found a good shade for you!


 

Yes i did! And thank you so much for helping me out! Their make up line is wonderful! My mom uses Shiseido, but she loved what i bought- so she's planning to switch to Chanel products .


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I'm going to do my nails with Fantastic tomorrow...what a gorgeous color!  Congrats on your Chanel haul!


----------



## Pursegrrl

NoSnowHere said:


> That close to Sephora, you in danger, grrrrl!


 
Danger, danger indeed!!    I am steps away (OK, a 5 min brisk walk but I need the exercise) from a major, major shopping area so I gotta hold on tight to the wallet.


----------



## emilyharperfan

From Coastal Scents:

28 Piece Eye Shadow Neutral Palette
Ultra Shimmer 88 Eye Shadow Palette  

Smashbox from QVC:

Brow Tech and Brush Set Taupe
Past, Present & Future of Beauty 10pc Collection
Eye Light Waterproof Eye Highlighter & Brush #34

Looking forward to getting everything!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mac:
Heatherette Trio 1
Heatherette lollipop loving l/s
Perky p/p
Feline e/l
180 brush
236 brush

OPI significant other color
Essie ballet slipper
*
My cousin was down that I haven't seen in 3 years, so we had fun at the mall! Great family bonding!!*


----------



## Kansashalo

Yesterday I stopped at the Chanel counter and purchased :
2 glossimers in Summer Plum and Spark
bois bleu eye shadow (from the fall collection)
exceptionnel de chanel mascara (the latest one)
blue satin nail polish

ETA: I also put my name on the list for the new Eau Premier Chanel N5 once it comes in stock.  It smelled really good and was not as heavy as the original.


----------



## feferity

MAC: Oversexed Plushglass, Plus Luxe Plushglass


----------



## itsnicole

It was a Guerlain filled day for me yesterday at the mall, with the exception of 1 MAC item....
- Guerlain Meteorites in Mythic
- Guerlain Pressed Meteorites in Mythic Parfait
- Guerlain Travel Touch in Mythic
- MAC Blooming Blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

feferity said:


> MAC: Oversexed Plushglass, Plus Luxe Plushglass


 
Ooh very nice on those...that Oversexed color is fantastic!!


----------



## ellacoach

Kansashalo said:


> Yesterday I stopped at the Chanel counter and purchased :
> 2 glossimers in Summer Plum and Spark
> bois bleu eye shadow (from the fall collection)
> exceptionnel de chanel mascara (the latest one)
> blue satin nail polish
> 
> ETA: I also put my name on the list for the new Eau Premier Chanel N5 once it comes in stock. It smelled really good and was not as heavy as the original.


 
Is this your first blue satin polish? I looveeeee this color! It's my fave!!!


----------



## socaltrojan

ellacoach said:


> Just purchased from Chanel - Fantastic nail polish, the new smokey eye quad and the new shadow liner duo!!
> 
> Sorry about the gross pictures...I'm still learning the settings on my new
> camera...



How do you like the liner duo?  I am picking it up tomorrow.  You should post your pics of the eye liner duo in the exceptionnel thread, there is only a pic of the eye shadow there.


----------



## ellacoach

socaltrojan said:


> How do you like the liner duo? I am picking it up tomorrow. You should post your pics of the eye liner duo in the exceptionnel thread, there is only a pic of the eye shadow there.


 
I haven't used it yet. I went sans makeup today since all I've done is take my 3 yr old to the playground and laundry! LOL. 

I haev a feeling I will love it though. I'll post my pic in the other thread definatley!


----------



## Cheryl

I would love to see a pic of it too, I need to get to the store STAT to pick one up!


----------



## itsnicole

I went back to the mall today & got...
- YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Lingerie Pink
- Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion
-  	T3 360° 'Refresh' Volumizing Dry Shampoo


----------



## lv-lover

I just got Diorshow Iconic, it's the best mascara I've ever used.


----------



## Kansashalo

ellacoach said:


> Is this your first blue satin polish? I looveeeee this color! It's my fave!!!


 
It is! I painted my nails yesterday and I love the color.  I thought it was going to be too "goth" for me (I'm 33 ) but it wasn't at all.  It looks really polished and not "trendy", kwim...


----------



## Tangerine

I'm asking here since obviously I am amongst pr0- makeup shoppers:



Is there a blog or somewhere online I can preview Chanel and maybe Dior and YSL makeup collections before they hit stores? THanks


----------



## illinirdhd

Colossal Mascara - was less than $6, so what the heck?  I'll try it!  And some Monistat Chafing Gel for another tPFer.


----------



## itsnicole

- YSL Rouge Volupte in #2 & #8 (these YSL lipsticks are officially my favorite!)
- YSL Touche Brilliance in Misty Pink
- MAC Lipglass in Jampacked


----------



## Pursegrrl

I am considering another hop back to Sephora at lunch (aaaaa!!) tomorrow to pick up a new Stila liquid eyeliner pencil, and Urban Decay liner in Zero (black).


----------



## ellacoach

I called this evening and found out that my Chanel counter was sadly out of Kaleidoscope polish and wouldn't be getting new stock of it for another 3 weeks! So I ordered a bottle from Nordstrom.com. I had to pay $8 for shipping, but oh well!!


----------



## candace117

I went to LUSH  YAY!!! I got Heavenly Bodies buttercream, Rock Star soap, Sonic Death Monkey shower gel (LOL), and Honey I Washed the Kids soap 
I got a huge sample of Angels on Bare Skin facial cleanser and the new Electro B soap.


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Oh i LOVE Lush... Your going to love the rock star soap... Its one of my fav's


----------



## candace117

mine too!!!! I needed a refill  So I got a bigger block this time   I use that stuff more than anything, I can ALWAYS use more! LOL!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ellacoach said:


> I called this evening and found out that my Chanel counter was sadly out of Kaleidoscope polish and wouldn't be getting new stock of it for another 3 weeks! So I ordered a bottle from Nordstrom.com. I had to pay $8 for shipping, but oh well!!


 
SO worth it!!!  Kaleidoscope kicks major booty.


----------



## Cheryl

ohhhh... I love it.. Sultana is my very fav.. have you tried that one?


----------



## candace117

YA I have in my shower: Porridge, Sultana, Demon in the Dark, and Rock Star. Tomorrow I will add Heavenly Bodies to the mix


----------



## littlefish

I just bought the latest nail colours from OPI, it's called cafe something..sorry I forgot the name.. three miniature of nail colours in one set. Loving it!


----------



## rbeccatexas

Lush had their grand opening at Baybrook mall on Saturday (the first Houston store) so of course I had to go...this is what I got....

Figs and Leaves soap (earthy orange garden)
I should coco soap (coco butter) 
Ceridwens cauldron bath melt (herbal brew)
Pop in the bath bubble bar (citrus scented)
Amandopondo bubble bar (lemon and rose scented)
Mange too honey massage bar
Ocean salt
Happy Hippy shower gel

We also got a goody bag with $45.00 purchase..
Frosty Gritter bubble bar- vanilla and lavender scented
Avobath bomb- (avocado,olive oil and lemongrass) 
butterball bath bomb
Honey I washed the kids soap


----------



## candace117

^^^ Happy Hippy is so good!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTiss

I love Happy Hippy too. I got Porridge a few weeks ago, but haven't tried it yet. Smells sooooooooooo good.


----------



## rbeccatexas

If I didn't know Porridge was soap, I'd eat it, lol.  It smells delicious!!!


----------



## illinirdhd

Tell me about Rock Star soap - I haven't tried it yet!


----------



## xpurseloverx

i got estee lauder lip conditioner blush in peach nuncance sp and lip gloss in berry and thier gift with purchase =D


----------



## SimplyElegant

LORAC cheek stamp. I think it was hibiscus but I love it. Perfect pinkish plum with a bit of shimmer.
Sephora #44 brush. Perfect brush for powder foundation.


----------



## karman

Chanel Kaleidoscope, MAC $$$$ Yes


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Ok so I put myself on a ban Sunday (until the new mac collections came out(9/25-)) & I was doing sooo well _until_ I got bored at work. LoL Just ordered Nars Orgasm blush b/c I've heard such great things about it. I had a 10% off purchase code & a bit of $$ on my saks gc so I thought why the heck not, it only cost me $10.00.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Nars Orgasm is definitely worth $10!  Good bargain!


----------



## Sternchen

I'm in the mood to buy some new foundation...The one I have from winter is too pale for my face, need one for summer (that's not too expensive..)


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> Tell me about Rock Star soap - I haven't tried it yet!


 

Rock Star soap is awesome. It's like candy and soda and all sorts of sweet yummy smells that make you totally feel like rocking out in the shower. HA! and it's pink, who can resist that?


PORRIDGE IS THE BEST. OMG. It exfoliates and smells so delicious...yeah I'm in love...


----------



## illinirdhd

My self-imposed bans aren't working.  LUSH here I come...


----------



## candace117

I could tell you about the NEW soap...B Electro....holy snap peas it's AMAZING, and it is NEON YELLOW!!!!!


----------



## illinirdhd

Oh, you're soooooo bad!


----------



## rbeccatexas

Lol, yall are so funny!!!  It's easy to over do it at Lush.  We just got back from Orlando.  That was actually my first visit to the Lush store.  I spent $250 easily.  Don't go there.....


----------



## ellacoach

today I bought Stella Sheer fragrance from Nordstrom.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got this cute Halloween-themed set of OPI minis: 

http://www.ballbeauty.com/opi_get_in_spidered.htm


----------



## Lanier

^ Those are so cute!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I got this cute Halloween-themed set of OPI minis:
> 
> http://www.ballbeauty.com/opi_get_in_spidered.htm



omg i love those! Too cute. I seen last years halloween pack at a store in the mall. they have some really neat designs. Did you order from that website? how are they?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ No, I just posted the link to the Ball Beauty site to show the product.  I actually got mine at Ulta today.  It was $9.95, but I had a 20% off coupon, so I got $1.99 off.  

Ball Beauty is a an actual beauty store in Los Angeles, so they are legit as far their products go.


----------



## Daydrmer

Bobby Brown Foundation Stick


----------



## jc2239

i've gone a little crazy but my favorite purchase by far has to be these aromaleigh blush samples (that i transferred to sifter jars).  LOVE the bright colors


----------



## Pursefanatic85

jc2239 said:


> i've gone a little crazy but my favorite purchase by far has to be these aromaleigh blush samples (that i transferred to sifter jars).  LOVE the bright colors



wow those are bright! But, beautiful.


----------



## godsavechanel

got 3 o.p.i nailpolishes today, my nails are finally long enough to actually be able to wear nailpolish i got "pinking of you", and two others that i can't remember the names of, ones a deep reddish-pink colour and the other is a pretty purple colour, its not for me though


----------



## jc2239

Pursefanatic85 said:


> wow those are bright! But, beautiful.



lol i promise i'm not crazy!  they're MUCH sheerer if you're not attempting to swatch them, although you do need a good skunk brush


----------



## KristyDarling

I recently bought Lancome's La Base Pro primer. I LOVE IT!!!! It's a soft and light transparent gel (oil-free), and it doesn't even feel like you're putting anything on your skin. It makes my foundation/powder go on smoother, and results in a more porcelain texture and appearance to my skin. Very perfect and smooth-looking!


----------



## Sternchen

Do you mind saying how much the primer cost??


----------



## jc2239

mel the primer is $42 here in the US.  i've been meaning to try this


----------



## Sternchen

Thanks   I just looked at the german equiv. of Sephora and they don't have it on their site...must not be able to get it here (yet)


----------



## LipGlossQueen

Oh I'm so excited that there is a beauty forum.

I just purchased alot of stuff for Fall:

Clinique Lipliner in pomegranate
Clinique Buttershine lipstick in Apple Brandy and Cranberry Cream
Clinique High Impact Lipstick in Nearly Violet and Honey Blush
Clinique Cream stick in Rosy
Makeup Forever Lipliner Rosewood 2C
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Rosewood/Passion
Anastasia Tinted Eyebrow Gel in Caramel
Sephora Cosmetic Case in Purple Patent. So cute.
OPI Nail polish in Bastille My Heart
OPI Cafe Cuties w mini polishes (Eiffel for This Color, Louvre Me Louvre Me NOt, Parlez-vous OPI? and a top coat)
Essie polish in Bahama Mama

I have been Very busy buying stuff for Fall. My Favorite time of Year.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^falls mt favorite time of year too & my anniversary's coming!!!

today i went insane at the nm event..they gave me my own personal shopper lol
i feel kindof bad though but im planning on using everything all year ..

i bought the giant la mer
la mer firming serum
la mer concentrate
chanel eye cream
chanel bronzer love it!!
chanel quad
kiehls body wash
2 clinique exfoliating scrub
2 clinique cleansing milk
clinique eye makeup remover

there might be more i cant remember i got so many gift bags though


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> ^^falls mt favorite time of year too & my anniversary's coming!!!
> 
> today i went insane at the nm event..they gave me my own personal shopper lol
> i feel kindof bad though but im planning on using everything all year ..
> 
> i bought the giant la mer
> la mer firming serum
> la mer concentrate
> chanel eye cream
> chanel bronzer love it!!
> chanel quad
> kiehls body wash
> 2 clinique exfoliating scrub
> 2 clinique cleansing milk
> clinique eye makeup remover
> 
> there might be more i cant remember i got so many gift bags though



great purchases *princess*!  i'm sure you'll get lots of use out of all this great stuff


----------



## Pursegrrl

I picked up Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Zero (black). Very nice and creamy...I'm testing it right now (evening) to see how long it lasts in my waterlines. I love the texture...i can put it right on the waterline with no pressure or pulling which is a huge plus in my book!


----------



## exotikittenx

**trumpets sounding*   

I have gotten the best makeup I've ever used in my life.... ever!

The colors are amazing and the quality is unbelievable.







YSL Golden Gloss in shade #3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and






YSL Blush Variation in Beige Fusion #11  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The SA also gave me a free mini YSL mascara and .25 oz Elle perfume!!!!  

*


PS  I also got Olay Regenerist Eye Serum with a free sample of DermaPods for eyes and SPF 30 Olay Complete


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ gorgeous haul...congrats!


----------



## exotikittenx

Thank you!    I am just so impressed.  I never bought their products b/c of the price, but I wish I'd tried them sooner, would have saved me from purchasing things I am not happy with.  The colors are just so flattering and exceeded my expectations.  The blush is such a nice fine powder that blends and looks natural, but still a pretty color, and the lip gloss not only has a great color and right amount of shimmer, but gives me lips some extra pout!  I am already wanting to try more things like eye shadow and the concealer!


----------



## talexs

My Hard Candy order finally arrived and I am sooo excited:
*eye shadow in Butterscotch and Buttered Popcorn (both are light peachy shadows with a slight shimmer)
*Stain and Shine in Piglet (my fave purchase by far, wish it had been available in other colors.  this is so natural looking and lasts forever, I have to order more)
*Glitter Eye Pencils in Hyper and Starlet (not so much in love with these but they are nice, I more or less purchased them on a whim bc they were 75% off)
*Super Slim Eye Pencil in Tarpit (this is seriously so thin, I love it)
*Shiny Sheets (you can never have too many)
*"Take Out" kit, "Secret Stash," and Workout Mix (LOVE these, the colors are all wearable and it is so small you could fit it in your smallest clutch)
*Benefit Rush Hour (great color, almost like Clinique Black Honey, swear this would look good on anyone)


----------



## cuddle x bear

my urban decay friends & family order arrived today. i picked up the 24/7 eye pencil in zero (black), and the new matte eye shadows in secret service (a medium/darkish brown) and electric (bright teal). I'm so excited to try some mattes for fall.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MAC lipglass in liquor. from the new cult of cherry collection


----------



## sara999

Pursegrrl said:


> I picked up Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Zero (black). Very nice and creamy...I'm testing it right now (evening) to see how long it lasts in my waterlines. I love the texture...i can put it right on the waterline with no pressure or pulling which is a huge plus in my book!


i really like the 24/7 eyeliner!




exotikittenx said:


> **trumpets sounding*
> 
> I have gotten the best makeup I've ever used in my life.... ever!
> 
> The colors are amazing and the quality is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Golden Gloss in shade #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
*i really like the YSL lip gloss!!! i tried some on on the store the other day...gorgeous


----------



## itsnicole

Yesterday...
- Chanel Smoky Eyes Quad
- Chanel Eyeliner Duo in Noir Lame


----------



## amiekbs8

Pursegrrl said:


> I picked up Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Zero (black). Very nice and creamy...I'm testing it right now (evening) to see how long it lasts in my waterlines. I love the texture...i can put it right on the waterline with no pressure or pulling which is a huge plus in my book!



The texture is fabulous on the UD eyeliner, but the lasting power wasn't awesome for me. I hope this works out better for you than for me! My parents have a restaurant and whenever I passed by the grill, this eyeliner ran and raccooned, no matter how long it's been on. I find Make Up For Ever's Aqua Eyes to be much better as far as lasting power and lack of running.


I picked up some more Chanel polishes:
Blanc Ceramic
Black Satin
Blue Satin
Lilac Sky

I love the quality of the polish and the brush is fantastic.


----------



## Pursegrrl

amiekbs8 said:


> The texture is fabulous on the UD eyeliner, but the lasting power wasn't awesome for me. I hope this works out better for you than for me! My parents have a restaurant and whenever I passed by the grill, this eyeliner ran and raccooned, no matter how long it's been on. I find Make Up For Ever's Aqua Eyes to be much better as far as lasting power and lack of running.
> 
> 
> I picked up some more Chanel polishes:
> Blanc Ceramic
> Black Satin
> Blue Satin
> Lilac Sky
> 
> I love the quality of the polish and the brush is fantastic.


 
Good to know...thanks for the scoop on the UD 24/7.  I don't wear eyeliner too much on my waterline except for going out sometimes so this wasn't a huge issue with me if it didn't work that way or last. I may try MUFE instead...thanks!


----------



## Cheryl

-Chanel Blanc Ceramic polish
- Chanel Splendeur polish


----------



## Miyoshi637

My Hard Candy order finally came!  I should have ordered more, but it's ok. Most of the things I bought are xmas presents.


----------



## rbeccatexas

Well, My 8 yr old son and I were at NM on Sunday b/c I wanted to catch the cosmetic event that was going on. I had been eyeing the Guerlain Meteorites (thanks to all of my fellow enablers here on tpf) so I went to go check them out. This is what I walked out with....

-Guerlain Meteorites- Voyage- the most expensive pressed powder that I've ever bought anyway...did I mention it's fabulous!!!
-Guerlain Terracotta Gloss & Shine #51- Spice Sun, love the color!!! bought for the packaging- my husband got a chuckle out of that one. It smells like vanilla too.
-A Sicily flat brush to go with my powder.

There was a Guerlain gift with purchase that came with these...

-Sample of the Kiss Kiss gloss with four shades- Rose Tentation, Vanilla Beige, Cherry Shine and Exces De Rouge.
-Sample of My Insolence fragrance
-Super Aqua Lotion Toner
-L'OR Pure gold make-up base
-Orchidee Imperiale exceptional complete care cream (what a name,lol)
-Super Aqua Serum- for optimum hydration

NM also had a give away bag that contained these...
-Sample of Fekkai ageless shampoo and conditioner
-Sample of Prada fragrance-smells good!!!
-Sample of Van Cleef and Arpels Feerie-delicious!!!
-Trial size of Molton Brown blue maquis fine liquid hand wash- smells terrific
-Trial size Kate Somerville Exfolikate intensive exfoliating treatment
-Trial size Laura Mercier eye primer
-Trial size Diorshow mascara in black
-Trial size Clinique lip gloss with spf 15 in Guavagold (I think) the writing is super small on the bottom of the bottle and I'm getting old 
-Coupon for $20.00 off a $100.00 purchase of Spanx tights,they look really neat btw.


----------



## candace117

amiekbs8 said:


> The texture is fabulous on the UD eyeliner, but the lasting power wasn't awesome for me. I hope this works out better for you than for me! My parents have a restaurant and whenever I passed by the grill, this eyeliner ran and raccooned, no matter how long it's been on. I find Make Up For Ever's Aqua Eyes to be much better as far as lasting power and lack of running.
> 
> 
> I picked up some more Chanel polishes:
> Blanc Ceramic
> Black Satin
> Blue Satin
> Lilac Sky
> 
> I love the quality of the polish and the brush is fantastic.


 
Lilac Sky is one of my faves!!!!


----------



## tomato4

i just discovered 8ty8beauty from you guys and put in an order! i think this might be the beginning of an addiction...

nail tek foundation ii
orly sec n' dry
china glaze rodeo fanatic, sass in a glass
opi eiffel for this color, st. petersburgundy, a dozen rosas


----------



## amiekbs8

candace117 said:


> Lilac Sky is one of my faves!!!!




I'm currently wearing Kaleidescope, but I definitely can't wait to try Lilac Sky!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ same here!  I love Kaleidoscope so much I'm on round two of a mani with this one!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I had to buy a new epilator.  I broke mine.  I was defuzzing my underarms.  I have some loose skin from my weight loss.  I didn't pull the skin taut enough, and it got caught in the epilator!  Yowch!  As a result, it broke.  I got a Remington EP-5000.  My old one was the EP-4000.  This one is very much the same, but also has an extra shaving attachment.  It's also pretty.  It's purple and has flowers on it.


----------



## Necromancer

Yesterday I bought an Yves Saint Laurent eye pencil - no. 2 white.


----------



## PrincessMe

Today I bought 
Chanel Powder Brush #6  makes my MU look 10000x's better!!

Chanel l/s in Coco Pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Been on a nail polish spree lately! 

Chanel Kaleidoscope - My current mani!
China Glaze Prize Winning Mare
China Glaze Yee-Haw!
Nail Tek II Base
Gena Hoof Lacquer Top Coat
Seche Vite Top Coat
Huge Bottle of Orly Nail Polish Remover


----------



## illinirdhd

I ordered Diorshow Iconic Mascara - will pick up at Nordstrom tomorrow!


----------



## godsavechanel

got some stuff from chanel today
smoky eyes quad (backup)
aqualumiere gloss in "candy glow"
liquid eye lines in "encre noir"


----------



## Miyoshi637

Ulta eyeshadow
Ulta Blush
2 Rimmerl Blushes
And all for less then $9!!


----------



## cathymd

illinirdhd said:


> I ordered Diorshow Iconic Mascara - will pick up at Nordstrom tomorrow!


 
It is the BEST mascara!! I hope you like it too!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

godsavechanel said:


> got some stuff from chanel today
> smoky eyes quad (backup)
> * aqualumiere gloss in "candy glow"*
> liquid eye lines in "encre noir"



omg I want that! I haven't seen it in person. Is it a coral-y pink? It looks gorgeous.


----------



## asamiramirez

it'sanaddiction said:


> Been on a nail polish spree lately!
> 
> Chanel Kaleidoscope - My current mani!
> China Glaze Prize Winning Mare
> China Glaze Yee-Haw!
> Nail Tek II Base
> Gena Hoof Lacquer Top Coat
> Seche Vite Top Coat
> Huge Bottle of Orly Nail Polish Remover



Gena Hoof Lacquer Top Coat is my all time favorite topcoat. It keeps my manicures nice for a long time and I swear the only time I break a nail is when I'm not wearing it. 

Let me know how it works for you!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I just bought NARS lacquer in chelsea girls and CARGO blu-ray blush.


----------



## nprotundo

I just bought La Mer's cleansing face stuff w/toner, face cream, eye cream, and hand cream. First time using this so i guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## PrincessMe

^oh i love the la mer cleanser..its smells so good


----------



## claireZk

I just re-ordered some skincare stuff from Sasa...  I've been trying to shop my stash, but I'm realizing that I abandoned all this stuff with good reason.  My skin is freaking out :s

Everything I ordered is from Juju's Aquamoist line, which I LOVE!


----------



## MissTiss

Chanel Kaleidoscope nail polish.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

I just bought an O.P.I nail colour yesterday.. Elephantastic Pink!! ~ new favorite colour!!  ..and some Avojuice Peach juice! mmm


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^ I love Avojuice.  Peach Juicie is heavenly.  I have Vanilla Spice.  That is yummy as well.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today on my lunch hour, I bought:

Chanel Blue Satin
Chanel Kaleidoscope
Chanel Black Satin
Chanel Skincare Samples

3 tickets to the Nordstrom Trend Show next month...

Shu lash curler

2 more MAC shadows (bought 3 shadows & a shadow quad yesterday too!)
MAC 242 Brush

I sooooooo need to join the Beauy Ban club...

(not all of it is for me - 2 items are for my RAOK buddy!!!)


----------



## itsnicole

- Estee Lauder Idealist
- Chanel Kaleidoscope 
- Kate Somerville Exfolikate


----------



## foxyqt

MUFE 0L Aqua Eyes liner.. its great!


----------



## amiekbs8

Went to Sephora today...Hi, my name is Amanda and I am addicted to beauty items:

Make Up For Ever Smoky Lash (my mother swiped mine! lol)
Make Up For Ever 3L Navy Aqua Eyes Eyeliner
Make Up For Ever 5L Olive Aqua Eyes Eyeliner
Nars Turkish Delight Lip Gloss
Benefit Benetint and gloss 

Smashbox Lip and Lid Primer but this is going right back. I don't know why I let the lady convince me to get it, I have a Lid Primer, I just wanted a Lip one, I'll probably end up getting the Guerlain Kiss Kiss Liplift lip primer.


----------



## exotikittenx

Got the Chanel Smokey Eye Quad  (love it)
Free sample of the new Chanel mascara  (good but I do just as fine with drugstore)
Lancome Kohl Eye Pencil in India Ink  (love it)

Here's a pic of the eyeshadow on for reference:


----------



## xpurseloverx

i got covergirl last blasts i wanted to see what the rave is about and it came with a eye liner, i also got an nyc lip gloss and i am now wanting to get get lancome mascara soon =D


----------



## Miyoshi637

I received my  huge 32oz of Philosophy microdelivery exfoliating wash today! I think this will last a good 6 months.


----------



## jannat84

xpurseloverx said:


> i got covergirl last blasts i wanted to see what the rave is about and it came with a eye liner, i also got an nyc lip gloss and i am now wanting to get get lancome mascara soon =D


 

OMG!! I LOVE LASHBLAST!! i hope u like it just as much as i do! one coat gives me natural defined lashes and a few coats gives me the fake lash effect...it's def my HG...let us know what u think!


----------



## loserxstar

i just used my Sak's mystery money to buy a Chanel Aqualumiere Lipgloss in Freeze


----------



## mischka

I was able to buy my HG lip gloss!!

Mark Glossblossom Ripening Tint
Bigelow Lemon Mint
Bigelow Magenta Tint
Bigelow Cinnamon Mint

I swear by mark Glossblossom!! It always gives me the very innocent yet flirtatious pink lips.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

loserxstar said:


> i just used my Sak's mystery money to buy a Chanel Aqualumiere Lipgloss in Freeze




that's the best color!  they're nice and subtle too.


i take it those are your doggies in your avatar? they are so incredibly CUTE


----------



## Pursefanatic85

yesterday:
mac two to glow mineralized e/s duo
mac vanilla e/s
mac sugar trance l/g
bbw aromatherapy body wash & foam bath in warm milk & honey (free)
true blue spa shea cashmere body lotion

may order a few more things from bbw since they aren't available in stores


----------



## talexs

Pursefanatic85 said:


> yesterday:
> mac two to glow mineralized e/s duo
> mac vanilla e/s
> mac sugar trance l/g
> bbw aromatherapy body wash & foam bath in warm milk & honey (free)
> true blue spa shea cashmere body lotion
> 
> may order a few more things from bbw since they aren't available in stores


 

Could you let us know how you like the shea cashmere body lotion, I stopped by BBW to pick up the warm milk and honey line (love it) and was looking at the shea cashmere lotion and body cream, but thought it smelled a little sweet, what do you think?  Thanks!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i love it! & it's more convenient to use w/ the pump too. The smell lasts for a long time & it's something different than the usual fruit & floral scents. My mom doesn't like it to much, she said after awhile of being on it smells like an old person


----------



## samuelmorgan

I just got home from Bloomingdales where I had a mini-beauty spree.

I brought home:
DiorSnow whitening moisture creme
Dior lipstick (color 619) Gorgeous color, I love it.
MAC studio fix powder
MAC Nail Laquer in Perplexing
MAC Lipstick in Paramount

and last night I bought the new Viva La Juicy fragarance. Hands down, my new favorite scent.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Gloss in Rose Sunset
Dior Ultra Reflect Gloss in Rose Organdi 257


----------



## Pursefanatic85

samuelmorgan said:


> I just got home from Bloomingdales where I had a mini-beauty spree.
> 
> I brought home:
> DiorSnow whitening moisture creme
> Dior lipstick (color 619) Gorgeous color, I love it.
> MAC studio fix powder
> MAC Nail Laquer in Perplexing
> MAC Lipstick in Paramount
> 
> * and last night I bought the new Viva La Juicy fragrance. Hands down, my new favorite scent.*



I have to agree. I finally was able to test it over the weekend & omg ....unfortunately i had to put it back I have way too many perfumes at the moment! Is this limited?  or Permanent?


----------



## peach.

Chanel Exceptionnel mascara! Yup, you ladies convinced me to get it!!! I also got some MAC stuff that I posted in the relevant thread .


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I'm a devoted fan of OPI, and today I got my very first Designer Series shade!  I got DS Diamond!


----------



## grammyr

OK, I bit the bullet and ordered my favs from La Mer- full size!  I got the Nieman Marcus gift, the La Mer gift, extra samples and I talked them into free shipping!  ( I called my store, on-line had free shipping so they gave it to me too!)  I'm so excited!  This is my first purchas of fuu-size products!  I usually buy the travel kit, it's got some nice sized things but not everything I use.


----------



## loserxstar

MichelleAntonia said:


> that's the best color!  they're nice and subtle too.
> 
> 
> i take it those are your doggies in your avatar? they are so incredibly CUTE


 
thank you, MichelleAntonia!  those are my babies  

i am excited since this will be my first chanel lip gloss!!!  and i got the best color!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Almost at the end of my recent Beauty Bender...one more haul coming after this...

NARS Super Orgasm blush (yes, I caved)
Jonathan's Get Dirty hair kit (from Sephora).  It has small sizes of Detox shampoo, spray Dirt and the original Dirt texture paste.  I LOVE Jonathan shampoo and am trying out the dirt and spray dirt and so far it's AWESOME on my hair!! And a light almond smell too...yum.


----------



## claireZk

I broke my ban and ordered this Laura Geller kit from Sephora.  I ordered an Everyday Minerals kit too :shame:


----------



## peach.

*Pursegrrl*, how's the Super O? Report back!

*Claire*, how cute is that kit?! That lip pouch must be huge to fit all the products in there!


----------



## Pursegrrl

peach. said:


> *Pursegrrl*, how's the Super O? Report back!
> 
> *Claire*, how cute is that kit?! That lip pouch must be huge to fit all the products in there!


 
will do, Peach!  Love the color...now second guessing whether sparklies in blush are a good fit for me.  However, I'm just getting back into blush after so many years skipping it.  Will let you know!


----------



## samuelmorgan

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I have to agree. I finally was able to test it over the weekend & omg ....unfortunately i had to put it back I have way too many perfumes at the moment! Is this limited? or Permanent?


 

I'm not sure how long they will have it. My roommate works for Juicy Couture and he doesn't even know if it's a permanent installment or a temporary one.
Hopefully it's permanent or else I'll have to stock up.


----------



## claireZk

peach. said:


> *Claire*, how cute is that kit?! That lip pouch must be huge to fit all the products in there!



Thanks!  It's got to be at least wristlet sized, because the 2 compacts are full sized products!  IDK why, but I  the big red lips.  I had to order it when I saw it!! :shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

peach. said:


> *Pursegrrl*, how's the Super O? Report back!
> 
> *Claire*, how cute is that kit?! That lip pouch must be huge to fit all the products in there!


 
Heya peach and everyone...I officially did the Super O (NARS) blush today for work.  

I didn't get random sparklies on my cheeks or elsewhere.  I love the color though.  I wasn't trying for sparklies as I was going to work but I think I will save this for going out or weekends just in case, LOL.  The color is gorgeous.

Keep in mind I'm a total (re)noob with blush...I used to wear it all the time but I'm super ruddy and for a good many years I just skipped it all together.  But now I'm rediscovering how it can help give a glow and shape my face so I'm adding in a little more time in the morning to dust a little on and see.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel order arrived today....Vamp nail polish (hello, I need a pedi asap!) and Exceptionnel mascara.  I loved my sample so much I had to get the full sized.


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> I broke my ban and ordered this Laura Geller kit from Sephora. I ordered an Everyday Minerals kit too :shame:


 i was admiring this at sephora on monday lol


----------



## cristalena56

went to ulta today to get the sugar-my daily diary and instead got sugar is a girls best friend. then got a free sugar palette  louie  drove me to pick it up at a different location since the one i went too was out of the free gift.


----------



## claireZk

^ I LOVE that second palette, and I love your pink nailpolish too!


----------



## peach.

^^ CUTE palettes!



Pursegrrl said:


> Heya peach and everyone...I officially did the Super O (NARS) blush today for work.
> 
> I didn't get random sparklies on my cheeks or elsewhere.  I love the color though.  I wasn't trying for sparklies as I was going to work but I think I will save this for going out or weekends just in case, LOL.  The color is gorgeous.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm a total (re)noob with blush...I used to wear it all the time but I'm super ruddy and for a good many years I just skipped it all together.  But now I'm rediscovering how it can help give a glow and shape my face so I'm adding in a little more time in the morning to dust a little on and see.



Well, remember that a natural flush is what all the women are trying to achieve with blush! It sounds to me like all you need is just some slight color when you want to change things up. Super-O sounds fun for the night time!


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> ^ I LOVE that second palette, and I love your pink nailpolish too!


 i got it at ulta for 3.99  its china glaze- shocking pink. i cant wait to try my palettes lol


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*Dior Tinsley pink!!* Found it on ebay (BNIB) for $10.50 LoL It was such a steal. For the color description in the title she only put pink & i was just browsing & woohoo. The only other one went for $36.00 or something, of course it stated tinsley pink in the title. I love when that happens


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ban?  What ban????

My glorious and dangerous mere 5 min walk to Sephora on lunch hour...

MUFE Smoky Lash mascara
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in Mat Black 

I so so so wanted the MUFE Kabuki brush but alas, sold out...online too, boooo.

I love the liner...it's creamy but waterproof (we'll see how well it removes when I take it off tonight).  The Urban Decay 24/7 liner is even creamier, IMO.


----------



## regretless

ecotools travel set
(powder brush, eye shading brush, concealer brush, baby kabuki, cosmetic pouch)

these are SOOO soft!
i've heard many good things about ecotools but i had my doubts b/c they're cheap and sold at drugstores,
but they are very nice quality!! no shedding and environmentally friendly!

sucks that they're only selling these at riteaid for a limited promotional period.  i bought the last one they had left~
i want the other kit that includes the eyeliner brush. the walgreens near me doesn't have them in stock either.. ._. guess i'll have to hunt them down at other walgreens! target is too far *sigh*


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I love EcoTools!  I have the blush brush and the lash/brow groomer.  The quality is awesome.  I only wish I had just gotten the five piece brush set instead of buying brushes individually.


----------



## illinirdhd

I went on a MAC spree again tonight - will post in the MAC Purchases thread...


----------



## regretless

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ I love EcoTools!  I have the blush brush and the lash/brow groomer.  The quality is awesome.  I only wish I had just gotten the five piece brush set instead of buying brushes individually.




i was debating about buying them individually online
but i decided that i'd rather test the mini ones out first ^_^;
i actually like the short handles on these travel version ones, but i wonder if the full sized ones are denser? i mean these are already quite dense, but are they perhaps even more dense? :o


----------



## cpooh

I hate putting myself on a ban, because this is what I do... and I only went on the ban for a few days. (!!!!!!!) 

MUFE HD Foundation
Stila Kajal Eye Liner
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion (x2)
Nude Cleaning Facial Wash & Clarifying Water
Chanel Inimitable Mascara
Mac Paint Pots in 'Painterly and Soft Ochre'
Mac 187 Duo Fibre Brush
Mac 217 Blending Brush
Mac Fix+
Mac Pro Eyeshawdow Pallets (x2) 
Eight OPI nail polishes


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hi again, I guess my bender still isn't over...

MUFE aqua eyes in star black (loving the matte black so far!)
Sephora/OPI nail color in Metro chic
Lancome bi facil makeup remover (usual refil)


----------



## mischka

regretless said:


> ecotools travel set
> (powder brush, eye shading brush, concealer brush, baby kabuki, cosmetic pouch)
> 
> these are SOOO soft!
> i've heard many good things about ecotools but i had my doubts b/c they're cheap and sold at drugstores,
> but they are very nice quality!! no shedding and environmentally friendly!
> 
> sucks that they're only selling these at riteaid for a limited promotional period.  i bought the last one they had left~
> i want the other kit that includes the eyeliner brush. the walgreens near me doesn't have them in stock either.. ._. guess i'll have to hunt them down at other walgreens! target is too far *sigh*



I just got the kit with the eyeliner brush and an extra powder brush!!!! Didn't find the kabuki brush though..


----------



## grammyr

I just received my La Mer creme, eye creme, and lifting liquid!  I'm in love.  It came from NM so I also got the two gifts, the La Mer gift was nice, but I thought that this NM gift was one of the best!  At least it had more of the things that I use in it!


----------



## pinkdiamond

opi purple with a purpose


----------



## godsavechanel

chanel golden eyes quad
and aqualumiere gloss in diamond rose


----------



## misskt

MAC's Plush Lash...can't wait to try it


----------



## missisa07

I've been on a total ETSY shopping spree lately.  I love how all of the beauty products on the site are handmade and organic/vegan.   





3 for $5
Made with all natural ingredients: Sweet Almond oil, Beeswax, Shea butter, Cocoa butter, skin safe Flavor oil, Vitamin E
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=15208506





Mango Papaya Splash Soap
$5.00 





Kahlua coffee sweet almonds and vanilla soap. 
$5.00
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=15276461





French Green Clay Mask
$7.25
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=15024004






Calendalu Tamanu Cream
$8.25
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=10499233





Nourishing Under-Eye Cream
$8.00
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=10499232





Deep Cleansing Facial Clay Mask for Oily Skin
$9.50
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=10499231


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I had an Ulta coupon, so I picked up a product I had been wanting to try:  Olay Total Effects Anti-Aging/Anti-Blemish Daily Moisturizer.


----------



## mcb100

i just bought Frederic Fekkai Protein RX reparative conditioner, and Frederic Fekkai Curls Cream. my hair is damaged, so i'm trying to get it healthy again.


----------



## rubyjuls

Finally made use of the ebay rewards code I had to get Chanel Sparkling Satins eye shadow quad (the Asia/Europe version with the round shadows).


----------



## regretless

mischka: yeah idk if they're just selling the kabuki set as a promo at riteaid cus i haven't seen it anywhere online!

DiorSkin Forever Compact Flawless & Moist Extreme Wear Makeup SPF 25





the nice SA got me a diorshow sample too, yay n_n;


----------



## angelicdust

cle de peau foundation
bobbi brown eyeshadow
bobbi brown bronzer
darphin cleanser
valmont hydrating mask
chanel makeup remover (this is great btw)


----------



## godsavechanel

chanel glossimer in volage
opi nailpolish in la-pazitively hot


----------



## Sophie-Rose

on sale: 3 mascara's for 8 euros!!!!!!!!!!
the V&D (Dutch store) is closing down the make up department to make way for Sephora!!!!!!! 







x2
&


----------



## sara999

poshe base coat (need something that won't yellow!)
OPI have you seen my limo
Essie Starry Starry Night
OPI DS Royal


----------



## lil_peanut

Cargo eyeshadow in Kashmir:





Cargo Plant Love lipsticks in Majella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Sam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Benefit big beautiful eyes and Full Finish lipstick in In The Sly:


----------



## rubyjuls

Stopped by Sephora today and got the following:
Ojon Rub-Out Dry Cleanser 
Ojon Tunu Elastik Flexible Finishing Hairspray
Korres Love Your Lips Collection 
Nars Super Orgasm blush
Sephora by OPI nail polish in Special Request


----------



## cocobella

CCO Purchases-
MAC Lustreglass in Love Knot
Pervette l/s
Sephora -
Make Up For Ever HD Invisible Cover Foundation
Make Up For Ever Eyeshadow #92 Matte Brilliant Purple


----------



## itsnicole

- SK-II Cleansing Oil
- YSL Semi-Loose Powder


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mac Valentines LipGelee
UD Book of Shadows Palette


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Guerlain Meteorites pearls in Winter Radiance


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I love those!  I get them out every now and then to use as a highlighter on my cheeks, nose, collarbones, etc.  They're perfect for my porcelain skin!


----------



## Necromancer

I bought 9 nail polishes on Sunday:
3 x Creative Nail (Breathless, Nail Noir, Hotski To Tchotchke)
3 x Beautiful Nails (#115, #117, #506)
3 x Sparitual (It's Raining Men, Femme Fatale, The Giving Tree)


----------



## candace117

a HUGE can of Kenra volume spray, and some whipped wax molding creme for texture.


----------



## Necromancer

I almost forgot, I also bought some Sebastian Evokativ Decadent gel from a hair salon last week. It's divine.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Another EcoTools brush.  I got the big powder brush this time.  It's soooo soft on my face, and my Clinique Almost Powder SPF 15 goes on so smoothly and naturally.  I still get great coverage, but I don't look as powdery as when I used the included sponge.  Clinique sells a brush to complement the Almost Powder, but don't bother.  Get yourself one of these instead!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I went into Ulta and they had a ton of OPI, Essie, China Glaze, and CND on clearance.  The Retro Fun in the Sun colors were in there.  Everything was $3.99.  I got OPI Sit Under the Apple Tree and Peach-a-boo.  I was hoping to get the blue color from the same collection, but they didn't have that.  They had the set of minis, Give Me A Coral Sometime, Lemonade Stand By Your Man, and Calendar Girl though.


----------



## beautyinside

I went overboard on nail polish this month. I blame all those amazing beauty blogs out there...Also, I had not bought nail polish in a few years, so I think I was making up for it.  Now for the list...

OPI Designer Series Glamour
OPI Designer Series Amethyst
OPI Designer Series Extravagance
OPI Significant Other Color
OPI Honeymoon Sweet
OPI Catherine the Grape
OPI See Ya Later, Sailor!
OPI Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not
OPI Merryberry Mauve
OPI My Private Jet
OPI Up Front & Personal
OPI Color of the Zen-tury
OPI Los Angeles Latte
OPI Kreme de la Kremlin
OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy
OPI Alpine Snow
OPI Natural Nail Base Coat
OPI Text Me Text You
OPI Time-Less is More
OPI At Your Quebec And Call
OPI You Don't Know Jacques
OPI Parlez-Vous OPI?
OPI Charmed By A Snake
OPI Bubble Bath
OPI Silent Mauvie
OPI Basque in the Sun
OPI Holiday Minis Tiny Tinsel Towners
OPI Nail Lacquer Polish Thinner

China Glaze Calypso Blue
China Glaze Ghoulish Glow
China Glaze Tree Hugger

Essie Short Shorts

 Zoya Roxy

Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat

...And I'm thinking about getting just a few more and then I'll stop for a long while.


----------



## bnjj

Stila "Smitten with Kitten" Trio:


----------



## dusty paws

MAC subtle pigment (x2)
pucker tendertone
sharkskin and royal hue shadestick
delft paintpot
woodwinked eyeshadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ooooh, I ordered the MUFE adorable kabuki brush!


----------



## regretless

finally got a hold of the other ecotools set!






i'm shocked at how big they are in comparison to my first set!


----------



## Cheryl

beautyinside said:


> I went overboard on nail polish this month. I blame all those amazing beauty blogs out there...Also, I had not bought nail polish in a few years, so I think I was making up for it.  Now for the list...
> 
> OPI Designer Series Glamour
> OPI Designer Series Amethyst
> OPI Designer Series Extravagance
> OPI Significant Other Color
> OPI Honeymoon Sweet
> OPI Catherine the Grape
> OPI See Ya Later, Sailor!
> OPI Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not
> OPI Merryberry Mauve
> OPI My Private Jet
> OPI Up Front & Personal
> OPI Color of the Zen-tury
> OPI Los Angeles Latte
> OPI Kreme de la Kremlin
> OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy
> OPI Alpine Snow
> OPI Natural Nail Base Coat
> OPI Text Me Text You
> OPI Time-Less is More
> OPI At Your Quebec And Call
> OPI You Don't Know Jacques
> OPI Parlez-Vous OPI?
> OPI Charmed By A Snake
> OPI Bubble Bath
> OPI Silent Mauvie
> OPI Basque in the Sun
> OPI Holiday Minis Tiny Tinsel Towners
> OPI Nail Lacquer Polish Thinner
> 
> China Glaze Calypso Blue
> China Glaze Ghoulish Glow
> China Glaze Tree Hugger
> 
> Essie Short Shorts
> 
> Zoya Roxy
> 
> Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat
> 
> ...And I'm thinking about getting just a few more and then I'll stop for a long while.


----------



## regretless

^ same reaction!!
my goodness, i'm so jealous of you, beautyinsider!
parlez vous opi is a very nice color!! i want to get one soon ;_;
oh! and i have CG tree hugger too!! i'm actually wearing it right now hehe &#9829;


----------



## talexs

I absolutely love OPI Bubble Bath, enjoy!


----------



## claireZk

bnjj said:


> Stila "Smitten with Kitten" Trio:


That set looks beautiful!


----------



## Magdeline

bnjj said:


> Stila "Smitten with Kitten" Trio:



Gorgeous! I love this shade! Wish I had seen it before I placed my Sephora order today. I just got Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue perfume, Benefit 10, & Fresh Sugar gloss (mmm, lemon sugar!)


----------



## bnjj

I know, girls!  Isn't it gorgeous?  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## claireZk

Magdeline said:


> Gorgeous! I love this shade! Wish I had seen it before I placed my Sephora order today. *I just got Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue perfume, Benefit 10, & Fresh Sugar gloss* (mmm, lemon sugar!)


Good stuff!


----------



## beautyinside

I was very surprised with Parlez-Vous OPI. When I saw the bottle, I wasn't blown away, but I was in love when I saw it on my nails. The colour looks ten times better on, and I love how it's a muted grayish purple, which is different than any other purples I own...more sophisticated and less sassy (if that makes sense).

Haven't tried Tree Hugger yet, but I can't wait. Aside from purple, green is my next favourite colour. They should make more polishes green!



regretless said:


> ^ same reaction!!
> my goodness, i'm so jealous of you, beautyinsider!
> parlez vous opi is a very nice color!! i want to get one soon ;_;
> oh! and i have CG tree hugger too!! i'm actually wearing it right now hehe &#9829;


----------



## beautyinside

Thanks. I can't wait to do a French manicure with it!



talexs said:


> I absolutely love OPI Bubble Bath, enjoy!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I just received my UD Book of Shadows!!I'm sooo pleased w/ it. I _love all_ the new colors. Most of the colors are very pigmented, the glittery ones are a bit harder to use. If you would like me to post swatches just let me know

Perversion-matte::dark tealish black
Last Call-shimmer:lum red
Grifter-glitter:inkish lilac
*NEW* Mayhem-duotone::Blue purple
Baked-shimmer::bronze
Smog-shimmer/metallic::copper bronze
*NEW* Sidecar-glitter::gold bronze
*NEW* Gridlock-shimmer(?) gold
Shakedown-taupe
Roach-shimmer::brown burgundy 
*NEW* Scandal-pinkish peach
Midnight Cowboy-glitter:ink champagne
Goddess-glitter::deep navy blue 
Shattered-shimmer/duotone::light blue green
*NEW* Absinthe-duotone::graffiti w/ a sheen
*NEW* Protest-shimmer/duotone::dark moss green w/brown black duotone


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ That is such a cool set!  I was eyeing it online last week.  How are UD shadows in terms texture, pigmentation, and wear?  Are they as good as MAC?


----------



## NoSnowHere

I got 2 Clinique post shave healers for dh so I could get the gwp at Dillards.

Also picked up MAC Lustreglass in Pinkarat.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ That is such a cool set!  I was eyeing it online last week.  How are UD shadows in terms texture, pigmentation, and wear?  Are they as good as MAC?



I think the quality is pretty much the same, if not better. seriously. I have an easier time getting UD shadows to show up on me than w/ mac's shadows. Next time you're at ulta or sephora you should def. try them out.


----------



## ellacoach

bnjj said:


> Stila "Smitten with Kitten" Trio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> so pretty! I've been wanting the Kitten gloss, I had no idea they had a new kitten silk shadow. Was this a set or did you purchase them individually?


----------



## bnjj

It's a set.


----------



## babevivtan

Just some random purchases I got 'recently' (not THAT recent)...






*Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock* for when I wanna go jaccuzi cos my GF has been telling me about how 'evil' the sun is for our skin.
*Body Shop Aloe Comforting Bath Oil* which is a bath soak for sensitive skin, can't wait to try
*Nivea Visage Refreshing Toner* since my current Loreal one is running low (altho I have another bottle of Loreal but hey, I need to replenish my stocks, yar?  Haha, excuses to shop)
*Clean & Clear Oil-Free Moisturizer* that I bring overseas and use for both face and body to save on load and space.  I figure what is good for face, must be good enough (or at least not harmful) for body; but not the other way round, I do not apply body lotion onto face)
*Body Shop Blushing Daisies* (Limited Edition) but as i find it too shimmering and light (cos my face is naturally rosy), I use it as en eyeshadow and sometimes, over O2 Skin eye shadow (a cream based one which tends to streaks esp due to my double eyelids during the day so I sometimes treat it as a primer/base and apply powder eyeshadow on top)


----------



## misstrine85

I bought chanel "fantastic" yesterday


----------



## babevivtan

misstrine85 said:


> I bought chanel "fantastic" yesterday


 

nail polish, right?  quick paint your nails and show on What on your nails Pics Please. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page) 

Can't wait!


----------



## MissTiss

I have avoided this thread like the plague so I am not accidentally enabled...  But I did get something yesterday...it was an essential so I don't feel bad.  It's the new grapefruit one.


----------



## misstrine85

babevivtan said:


> nail polish, right? quick paint your nails and show on What on your nails Pics Please. (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)
> 
> Can't wait!


 
Yup, ill post right away


----------



## Sternchen

babevivtan, I like that Nivea toner!  I use the same one.  I ran out of Clinique toner and really didn't feel like shelling out nearly 40&#8364; for it, so I just bought the Nivea, works just fine!  lol


----------



## ramonaquimby

MissTiss - This is new to me!  I am a die hard Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash user and love anything (pink) grapefruit.  Hope they have this in Canada!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I just got MUFE's duo mat. I love all of their foundations so I'm hoping this one is just as good.


----------



## angl2b

Christian Dior Night Diamond (Allover Diamond dust), Holiday collection, and Matte and Luminous Hydrating loose powder


----------



## jc2239

^^i've been wanting to get my hands on the night diamond, it looks sooo gorgeous from what i've seen!


----------



## maggiesze1

I just bought some of nail stuff and some perfumes from Yves Rocher. I got:

* Sparkling Nail polish in Rose Reflects, Mauve Captivant, Parme Feerique, and Argent Etincelant : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* French Manicure Pastel Beige Nail polish: 





* French Manicure Pastel Rose Nail polish: 





* French Manicure Pastel Mauve Nail polish:





* Vanilla Candy Jar, which contains EDT spray, shower gel, lipbalm and candy jar:





and 

* "Passionately" EDT: 




      javascript:getList('FTCOLOR','3',1);


----------



## hah116

OPI - Indi-a Mood for Love
OPI- Got the Blues for Red (I was lead to believe this was a Maroon shade... the lighting in the store was VERY deceiving)
OPI- Rapidry Top Coat

Tweezerman- Filemate on-the-go


----------



## candace117

I got some soaps from the Body Shop: Strawberry, Satsuma and Coconut; Monoi oil; and bath mitts.


----------



## regretless

got to use the $5 off $20+ purchase coupon @ walgreens! total = $16.63 (:

the neutrogena grapefruit wash smells so good!


----------



## babevivtan

Sternchen said:


> babevivtan, I like that Nivea toner! I use the same one. I ran out of Clinique toner and really didn't feel like shelling out nearly 40 for it, so I just bought the Nivea, works just fine! lol


 
Hi Sternchen - Glad to know that.  I need toner to clean of the remnants of makeup.  I usually remove makeup with facial wipes then proceed to wash with Body Shop Tea Tree Foaming Facial Wash while I shower then use the toner with cotton wool pad to wipe clean (can still see a little make up on the cotton pad).


----------



## itsnicole

- Chanel JC Blush in Narcisse

I also stopped by Lush, and finally made my first purchase...
- Godiva Solid Shampoo
- Seanik Solid Shampoo
- Think Pink Bath Bomb
- Ocean Salt Scrub
- Yummy Yummy Yummy Shower Gel


----------



## bnjj

I just got this and it smells divine.  I find these cleansers from Philosophy are extremely gently hair shampoo.  I also use them as body wash but have not tried them as bubble bath as yet.


----------



## slavetohermes

The tool/machine is to die for if you have blackhead probs!!!!

The best buy you will make...

Cheers!
Kiley


----------



## claireZk

^ I seriously need to try that!

*BNJJ-* I love Philosophy 3-in-1 too!  How does the pumpkin spice smell?  Is it subtle or pretty spicy?  I'm looking for pumpkin scented stuff without toooo much cinnamon.


----------



## ValleyO

-Chanel bronzer in "Desert Corail"- love this shade!! Great for fair skin types when darker colors look clowny.

-Aveda defining whip- LOVE LOVE LOVE this product!!! I've been using it for years- has amazing hold but isn't sticky or heavy like most gels/pastes.


----------



## bnjj

claireZk said:


> ^ I seriously need to try that!
> 
> *BNJJ-* I love Philosophy 3-in-1 too! How does the pumpkin spice smell? Is it subtle or pretty spicy? I'm looking for pumpkin scented stuff without toooo much cinnamon.


 
It is quite spicy.  Smells SOOOOO good.  I have been using the Belgian Waffles, which also smells divine.


----------



## Pursegrrl

oooh....my adorable Makeup For Ever Kabuki brush arrived today!!  weeeeeeee.


----------



## mommylovesbags

I was at Saks last Saturday and broke down and purchased:

Cle de Peau concealer in beige
Cle de Peau lipstick -- number 1

LOVE them both!  I'll be buying more from this brand -- but SLOWLY as it's so expensive!


----------



## MAGs

I had fun at the Jo Malone counter earlier. I replenished my Nectarine Blossom and Honey cologne and bought Orange Blossom cologne and body lotion. I bought pure rose for my SIL....  The SA gave DH tons of samples, too.


----------



## MAGs

sorry... it's Red Roses by Jo Malone not Pure Roses


----------



## SimplyElegant

bnjj said:


> I just got this and it smells divine. I find these cleansers from Philosophy are extremely gently hair shampoo. I also use them as body wash but have not tried them as bubble bath as yet.


I had to use too much of mine to get a decent amount of bubbles. I think they're better off for the other two uses.


----------



## Jenita143

Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Brick Compact --> beautiful to look at and on!  
Bobbi Brown Bridal Set --> love the brush and eyeliner!!

All for a great deal at The Cosmetic Company


----------



## ckie

Benefit- justINe case





Shu Uemura eyelash curler


----------



## sara999

i can't wait for them to arrive! i need to be on a nail polish ban, 10 polishes in 1 week!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*FYI-Ulta now carries Benefit!!*


----------



## rubyjuls

Chanel nail polish in Flamenco, Sirene, and Electric
Chanel eye shadow quad in Dreams (Asia/Europe version)


----------



## stayjuicy

in birthday cake from 

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5679193&order=&section_id=&page=1

amazingggggggggggggggggg


----------



## illinirdhd

I just bought Chanel nail polish in Rouge Noir on evilBay!


----------



## GlamDiva

I got Estee Lauder's Smoked Sapphire eye liner, it's so soft and smooth!


----------



## rubyjuls

illinirdhd said:


> I just bought Chanel nail polish in Rouge Noir on evilBay!



This is a gorgeous color!


----------



## beautyinside

I just ordered that set, too! I especially can't wait to wear the glittery green one!



sara999 said:


> i can't wait for them to arrive! i need to be on a nail polish ban, 10 polishes in 1 week!


----------



## PrincessMe

i just bought Too Faced Snow Bunny Bronzer & Kabuki Brush ..I LOVE this brush; it feels so good on my skin


----------



## illinirdhd

I was baaaaaaad at MAC today.  I posted my goods in the MAC Purchases thread!


----------



## itsnicole

Stopped by Lush again, and bought...
- Dream Cream 
- Lemony Flutter 
and at Macy's I got...
- Shiseido Hydro-Powder Eye Shadow in Rose Tulle


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I was baaaaaaad at MAC today. I posted my goods in the MAC Purchases thread!


 
And yet.....so bad it was goooooooooooooooood .


----------



## MBart

Bare Minerals kit from Sephora. Almost a bubble bath by Philosophy, but I had too much to carry home already. I'm excited for the BM!!!


----------



## claireZk

I bought some Cetaphil today.  My skin is freeeeaking out and IDK why.  I think I need to go back to Cetaphil and very little foundation


----------



## Cheryl

I bought some Chanel Lipstick in Tender, Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer, Laura Mercier concealer, and a tarte tinted lippie


----------



## Tangerine

Marc Jacobs Daisy.

The full size one was 46$ at Costco!


----------



## itsnicole

Recently got a gift card to Saks, and I just finished ordering... 
- La Prairie Cellular Treatment Loose Powder in Translucent 1


----------



## bebedawl

I bought a clean and clear blackhead eraser.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i need that!

i got a 3.4oz bottle of vera wang princess


----------



## candace117

Last night, I got YSL Golden Gloss #7


----------



## baglover1973

Just got a chanel palette, but have to exchange it as the sales assoc gave me the wrong one...booooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## itsnicole

- SK-II Facial Treatment Masks


----------



## regretless

finally got my 88 palette
around $22 shipping included from ebay!
i'm so happy! &#9829;

close up of some of my favorites:


----------



## grammyr

I just bought a blush and eyeshadow from Target from the N.P. line. Nice!


----------



## echoluster

Bought Peter Thomas Roth Max Complexion Correcting Pads with many free Sephora samples. Also grabbed a white highlighting eyeshadow from the clearance Napoleon Perdis line.


----------



## beautyinside

My eyes cannot take it all in! It's too beautiful! If I had that, I would keep opening it just to admire. I just love those greens.



regretless said:


> finally got my 88 palette
> around $22 shipping included from ebay!
> i'm so happy! &#9829;


----------



## regretless

beautyinside said:


> l! If I had that, I would keep opening it just to admire.



that's exactly what i've been doing all day yesterday! hahaha
i actually had to put it away in my drawer so i would stop getting distracted by it


----------



## baglover1973

chanel pallete lumiere tropicale so pretty!!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Diorshow Iconic Mascara* 









Benefit's BADgal Plum Mascara 








Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in 

Bourbon (glimmering dark brown)





& 

Yeyo (metallic white)








Nars Single Eye Shadow
Galapagos (rich bronze with gold flecks)


----------



## Necromancer

Today: YSL lip liner #13.


----------



## itsnicole

I'm officially a huge Lush addict! 
- Ghost Shower Gel (2)


----------



## Pursefanatic85

itsnicole said:


> I'm officially a huge Lush addict!
> - Ghost Shower Gel (2)



did you get that yesterday @ the online chat party? I wanted to get some stuff, but have never tried lush yet. & i totally forgot about it until 10PM & by then everything i wanted was sold out


----------



## itsnicole

Pursefanatic85 said:


> did you get that yesterday @ the online chat party? I wanted to get some stuff, but have never tried lush yet. & i totally forgot about it until 10PM & by then everything i wanted was sold out



Nope! I completely forgot about the chat party, and when I checked Lush this morning they still had it in stock, so I ordered 2. I've never tried this before, but based on the reviews and descriptions, I think I'll like it. I just tried a bunch of Lush stuff for the first time this past weekend, and I've become obsessed! It seems that just about everything from the chat party is sold out, but I just checked again and the Ghost shower gel is still in stock, if you're interested!


----------



## illinirdhd

I ordered a few Lavendar Vanilla bath bombs and a Flowerbomb roll-on perfume from Bathed & Infused!  Should be on its way!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I just had to have the Maybelline Colossal Mascara. I absolutly love it. It works wonders on my lashes.




http://w1.funformobile.com/blog/sendBlogWAPurl.php?uid=bzfhxpwt7w&blog=divat27&owner=latoya


----------



## Sternchen

baglover1973 said:


> chanel pallete lumiere tropicale so pretty!!!!



Oohhh, very pretty!


----------



## shockboogie

A week ago, I gave in and bought the Chanel smoky eye quad and the YSL Rouge Volupte in 17 Red. Then yesterday I made more damage by ordering the Bobbi Brown Lip Palette from NM.

I better stop now....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^love the chanel & ysl!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

AH, Miss Q, plum mascara! Now I want it!

I just received a mass of Zoya nail polishes.


----------



## GreenEyedMommy

My most recent purchase was the Clean and Clear Blackhead Eraser.  I have horrible problems with acne and blackheads.  I figured it couldn't hurt to try this new little gadget.  After 2 uses I can tell a HUGE difference.  Although my blackheads are completely gone, there are not as many.  I believe that about 85% of them are gone!  I plan on continuing to use the eraser.  I feel good about my skin and I can't wait to see what my makeup is going to look like now that the blackheads are almost gone.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I ordered the Alterna White Truffle shampoo and conditioner from sleekhair.com.

Big shout out to *Sunshine *for recommending this site!  There IS a heaven on the internet (in addition to tPF!!)


----------



## KPKITTY

Clinique's Almost Powder and the superbalm gloss in ginger.


----------



## beautyinside

Nice haul! I especially like the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th one from the left. Pretty!



it'sanaddiction said:


> I just received a mass of Zoya nail polishes.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mac (CCO):
stowaway quad
sunpower solarbits
bronzescape solarbits
sock hop l/g

NYX (Cherryculture):
Lemon, yogurt, strawberry milk, & pots & pans jumbo e/s pencils
fanta pigment


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Needed a retractable lip blush.  Got a Sonia Kashuk one from Target.


----------



## Pursegrrl

...I'm still on a beauty bender, LOL:

I love the Chanel Exceptionnel mascara so much in the black that I picked up the navy shade, too!!


----------



## foxyqt

i got *Chanel Sun Illuminator* (Bronze Universel de Chanel) and its amazing! its a bronzer in a solid cream/gel formula.. applies wonderfully, doesnt look blotchy, and has a nice smell too 

the SA told me that it is being discontinued and that i got the last piece they had left.. but i think she might have been mistaken because its still up on the Chanel website.. i love this stuff!


----------



## shakti29

I went crazy at Ulta today:
Jet Stream Hair Brush
OPI Chip-Skip with a free bottle of An Affair in Red Square (deep, dark red)
OPI Up Front and Personal (sparkly gold...I love it)
China Glaze Fairy Dust (silver sparkle, rather clear, would probably look good OVER another color)
Piggy Polish Dream out Loud (I used on my toes...not a big fan of the finish)
OPI Drip-Dry
Creative Super Shiney
OPI Pink Before you Leap (sparkly rose)
OPI Princesses Rule (my favorite, so I got a 2nd bottle of it)
Cutex Polish Remover

I think that is enough for now.  But I am totally loving the OPI gold polish.


----------



## MsTina

Calvin Klein nail polish in Steel
Sally Hansen nail polish in Flirt and base and top coat


----------



## Dawn

i bought OPI nailpolish in "Suzi Says Da!"
i got a pedicure w/this color a couple of weeks ago and i LOVE IT.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MsTina said:


> Calvin Klein nail polish in Steel
> Sally Hansen nail polish in Flirt and base and top coat



where do you get the ck brand cosmetics? none of my sephoras have them...


----------



## itsnicole

Went to Lush yet again... 
- Big Shampoo (love this, it smells so good)
- Mask of Magnaminty (great stuff... it left my skin really soft)
- Godmother Soaps (my favorite!)
- Porridge Soap
- Olive Branch Shower Gel (smells great!)
and I ended up with a bunch of samples as well. I love Lush!


----------



## lil_peanut

Chanel lipstick in Poise. 
I bought a couple because usually as soon as I love a certain color it gets discontinued. Bah.


----------



## Sternchen

One of my profs. canceled class today so I walked around the city for a while to kill time and I ended up buying a Fekkai conditioner that I badly needed and an Essie nail polish


----------



## illinirdhd

After trips to about 6 different Walgreens, I finally found Incoco nail stuff! I bought 2 sets of french manicure tips (wearing them on my hands and toes today!), a set of french manicure with a sheer pink and a set of soft pink toe ones! For anyone who didn't see my thread, these are nail polish appliques that make french manicure application SOOOOOOOOO much easier! I'll let everyone know how long they last for me! I have the tips on with 2 coats of Poshe fast drying topcoat.  My toes didn't turn out that great - I wasn't being very patient putting them on.  They're fine, but not as perfect as I'd like.  

Here's an after picture!


----------



## tatertot

I went crazy since Nordies is having their beauty event. I scored some Green Apple body wash from Philosophy, a huge Clinique set for my RAOK buddy, Bobbi Brown Beach lotion, and a set of winter Essie nail colors.


----------



## lcterp

OPI polishes


----------



## SimplyElegant

NARS penny lane cream blush
MAC flower mist dew beauty powder

I think these will look gorgeous layered over each other. I can't wait to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## lcterp

Laura Mercier Creme Lip Color in Brown Plum
Lorac Eyeshadow in Pewter
DuWop reverse lip-liner
Pencil Sharpener
Too Faced Lash Injection Pin Point Mascara


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Clarins Pure Melt Cleansing Gel


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Chanel l/g in BonBon
Chanel l/s in Santa Barbara
Chanel l/p in Nude
The whole freakin' MAC-Ungaro collection... it was too gorgeous to just get one item.


----------



## candace117

Today I got:
MAC lipglass in Pastel Emotion from the Ungaro collection
Chanel polishes: Perle Rose, Haute Chocolat, and the holiday trio with Allegoria/Rouge Noire/Tulip Noire
Viva La Juicy roll on perfume


----------



## choozen1ne

How do you like the new Juciy perfume ? I have the first one and love it and I am thinking about getting the new one


----------



## illinirdhd

My Chanel Rouge Noir came today!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Placed an order at Sephora for:

Diorshow Mascara in Plum! Can't wait!





Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick in Cranberry Coquette




Pop Beauty Liner Cake


----------



## jpgoeth

I've been seeking the perfect tropical/floral/not fruity shower gel and lotion.  In the past few weeks I've bought:

 - Jo Malone Blue Agava and cacao body creme and cologne







Which I like a lot, but it's too subtle for my moods these days.  It's great for date night, but not so much for a "Calgon take me away" moment.

 - Beauty of Bathing coco monoi body creme and shower gel







Which I'm eagerly anticipating

and

 - This:




Which I didn't like AT ALL


----------



## candace117

choozen1ne said:


> How do you like the new Juciy perfume ? I have the first one and love it and I am thinking about getting the new one



It's a lot different!!! It doesn't punch you in the face at first, like the original Juicy does. I love both for different reasons. The new one is more like food based and smells like something guys like. Though guys love when I wear JC, it's weird, I get more comments on that scent than any other perfume I own put together!!!!


----------



## GlamDiva

I got:
Chanel Haute Chocolat nail polish
Chanel Teint Innocence foundation in Shell
Chanel eyeshadow in Platine
Lip Venom in Pink Shimmer


----------



## MissTiss

Pink Manish from the MAC Manish Arora collection.


----------



## angl2b

got these this past weekend


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

I also went shopping this past weekend and ended up buying:

Youngblood Crushed Mineral Blush in Coral Reef

Mac Prep+Prime base for skin.

So far i love them both


----------



## candace117

The whole MAC Manish Arora collection, minus the lipstick because I don't wear it


----------



## illinirdhd

I finally received my infomercial InStyler!  I posted a review in my InStyler thread if anyone is interested!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Picked these up today


----------



## michtiu_888

i just bought this this today on ebay
bb cream highly raved foundation product from korea.


----------



## KristyDarling

$5.99 from Walgreen's. Some of the best smoky eye shadow I've ever tried: Rimmel Colour Rush Quad Eye Shadow, Smokey Noir.


----------



## susanpom

Can not stop going to Blommie's at lunch hour-can not stop buying Dior's lipgloss's-I am vowing to stay away so instead went to MAC and bought Stubborn Brown eye pencil and then to Clinique for an old fav Egyptian eye pencil


----------



## itsnicole

Thanks to Jen's recent blog post on Caron... I called, and went a little crazy ordering a few things over the phone... 
- Loose Powder
- Powder Puff
- Kabuki Brush
- Mini Loose Powder Compact


----------



## godsavechanel

got benefit badgal mascara
and georgia blush
i've never tried benefit before, and now my shoppers sells it
and i got 4 opi's
ones a top coat, and i can't remember the names of the rest, but i got one free!


----------



## samoXenina

i just purchased my first mac brush the 217 blending brush...
a couple days ago i got 
Makeup forever HD foundation
Chanel concealer
Chanel brush set
Dior Iconic Mascara


----------



## regretless

DHC deep cleansing oil & samples
$18.xx shipped from ebay! (after live.com rebate)

i tried to switch to a cheaper alternative after my last bottle ran out.
but i just can't find anything as good as this stuff! &#9829;


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> Thanks to Jen's recent blog post on Caron... I called, and went a little crazy ordering a few things over the phone...
> - Loose Powder
> - Powder Puff
> - Kabuki Brush
> - Mini Loose Powder Compact



i hope you like everything!  i purchased a loose powder and a magenta swan down puff


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> i hope you like everything!  i purchased a loose powder and a magenta swan down puff



so beautiful!  i can't imagine not liking everything, it's all too gorgeous!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I didn't buy anything too spectacular today.  I just picked up a tube of Too Faced Shadow Insurance.


----------



## illinirdhd

itsnicole said:


> Thanks to Jen's recent blog post on Caron... I called, and went a little crazy ordering a few things over the phone...
> - Loose Powder
> - Powder Puff
> - Kabuki Brush
> - Mini Loose Powder Compact


 
Just out of curiousity...  how are their prices?


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> Just out of curiousity...  how are their prices?



the loose powder runs $45 for one ounce, the medium powder puffs (which fit the loose powder perfectly) from $45 each as well, the mini travel loose powder compact which comes with a mini down puff is also $45 (notice a patter?)  and the kabuki brush is $35.

the loose powder is available in 19 different shades that come in a variety of formulas, ranging from sheer to full coverage and shimmer to matte.  HTH!


----------



## illinirdhd

OMG, definitely a place I'd have to visit in person!  I'll remember that next time I'm in NYC!


----------



## claireZk

KristyDarling said:


> $5.99 from Walgreen's. Some of the best smoky eye shadow I've ever tried: Rimmel Colour Rush Quad Eye Shadow, Smokey Noir.


I will have to try this!  I don't buy Rimmel a lot, but I've been impressed with everything I've tried


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

I just purchased Mac eyeshadow Da Bling and Guerlain Meteorites loose powder in Beige Chic

Ordered them online so can't wait to try them out


----------



## Miss_Q

*Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect* in Lace Beige 587 








Kevyn Aucoin - *The Flesh Tone Lip Pencil* in Medium (medium nude beige)









Laura Mercier *Lip Colour - Crème* in Dusk (rosy mauve)










Nars *Lip Gloss* in Turkish Delight (pink sorbet)


----------



## Pursegrrl

...just got my first order from sleekhair.com (thank you, sunshine, for posting this link!).  Alterna's white truffle shampoo and conditioner.  I'm a hair product junkie, alterna especially.  weeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## candace117

^PG, I got like 2 huge boxes from sleekhair.com...hahaha!!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

China Glaze Unplugged and fast forward top coat.  They are only $3.25 each with your Sally's card.


----------



## moloko

i was looking for a new foundation (i use bare minerals, but i was unhappy w/ the amount of coverage) so i had narrowed it down to chanel, giorgio armani, and laura mercier. 

i almost bought the entire collection. 






heres what i bought:
bobbi brown gel eyeliners (the BEST!) in violet ink & hunter ink
laura mercier tinted oil free moisturizer
laura mercier translucent loose setting powder
laura mercier eye basics in "wheat"
boots no 7 makeup primer
laura mercier secret camouflage pot
maybelline eyeshadows
cargo eyelighter

i also bought 3 new mascaras (lash discovery, great lash, & define a lash), a sonia kashuk eyelash curler, and some brushes by her as well.


----------



## pond23

I had a Nordstrom gift card, so I bought La Mer's Moisturizing Gel Cream. I hope it lives up to its hype!


----------



## illinirdhd

I didn't know Nordstrom carried La Mer! Wonder if mine does?!


----------



## Pursegrrl

My new job's gonna put me on the road/in the air in the next few weeks (woo!), so I ordered a few goodies from Sephora:

T3 overnight/travel dryer:




And the adorable popup travel brush...the bristles retract back into the compact!





And, Sephora by OPI in Caffeine Fix.  Honestly, OPI polishes chip horribly on me which totally sucks, but I picked up the Sephora/OPI line in Metro Chic and this brand lasts so much longer!


----------



## jc2239

^^ that mini brush is so cute, and even cuter because a portion of the proceeds go towards promoting breast cancer research!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ aww, major bonus, jc! Had no idea until after I ordered...sounds good to me!!


----------



## Sternchen

I went shopping in the city yesterday because I had to go pick up my new glasses 

I didn't buy much..just some hair bands, some hair clips, bobby pins, a nail corrector pen and a compact travel brush like Pursegrrl   Not too much


----------



## Odette

It was a good beauty day:

Chanel Haute Chocolat nail polish





Benefit "10" Boxed Powder




Korres Guava Body Set (body wash, body butter, and lip balm)


----------



## Onederland

shu uemura cleansing oil. i needed to restock!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> ^PG, I got like 2 huge boxes from sleekhair.com...hahaha!!!!


 
OMG i love it, candace!  Nice job, m'dear.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well, wouldn't YOU like to know what I purchased today, LOL.  It's RAOK time and I got started on my goodies for my RAOK buddy.  So, I'm not telling.  Neeners.

But I did go to a large makeup store that starts with "S" and to a makeup counter at Nordstrom that starts with "M" and ends with "C", ha ha ha.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ImASadGiraffe said:


> It was a good beauty day:
> 
> Chanel Haute Chocolat nail polish




is that the holiday one?

love your avatar btw


----------



## illinirdhd

My mom is in town, so we went to a professional beauty supply yesterday and I bought...

2 OPI polishes for my RAOK buddy (they were on her wishlist!!!!)

for DH:  Tend Skin and a foot file

for me: 
OPI Chip Skip (having trouble keeping my dark polishes from chipping at the ends - hope this will help!
OPI Base Coat & OPI Top Coat
OPI Midnight in Moscow
OPI Play til Midnight
Redken hairspray

And then at MAC, four eyeshadows.


----------



## Odette

MichelleAntonia said:


> is that the holiday one?
> 
> love your avatar btw



It is the holiday one!

Thanks.


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Miss_Q said:


> *Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect* in Lace Beige 587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevyn Aucoin - *The Flesh Tone Lip Pencil* in Medium (medium nude beige)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Mercier *Lip Colour - Crème* in Dusk (rosy mauve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nars *Lip Gloss* in Turkish Delight (pink sorbet)


 

Miss Q, I love your color choices!  Looks like we have similar taste, now I have to try them...


----------



## ima_ailurophile

I'm always finding something I "need" so I'll start joining in this thread.    Over the last couple weeks:

Jack Black "It's the Balm" lip balm trio
Laura Mercier Almond Coconut Milk Honey Bath
Prescriptives Pressed Powder Leaves / Rose Baroque
Origins A Perfect World Liquid Moisturizer
MAC Studio Fix / N3
MAC blush / Strada
Estee Lauder Lip Conditioner
Flowerbomb body lotion, shower gel, bath oil
Bobbi Brown Basic Lip Palette
Living Proof No Frizz hair products
MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer / Blue
Lavanila body wash / Vanilla Grapefruit
Clinique Almost Lipstick / Black Honey

And the current Nordstrom beauty gift with purchase - great stuff, large/travel size samples!


----------



## Juniblar

Coach Lip Gloss from the Coach boutique!


----------



## Drdolphin

Laura Mercier Lip Stain in Mulberry
Laura Mercier Kohl Eye Pencil in Stormy Grey
Laura Mercier Lustre Eye Colour in Celestial
Laura Mercier Undercover Pot in #2
Stila Eyeshadow quad in Greys


----------



## mcb100

today i bought Frederic Fekkai Glossing Conditioner. I always use F&F hair products because they work really well for my hair, and my local mall's Bath & Bodyworks carries them. I ran out of the Protein RX Conditioner and wanted to try something new. It has a nice smell to it, but I think I like the F&F Curls Conditioner better.


----------



## amiekbs8

In the past two weeks, I've been severely bad...

GHD Firm Hold Spray
Davines Relaxing Fluid
Chanel Nail Trio (Tulipe Noire, Rouge Noire, Allegoria)
Lipstick Queen Medieval Lipstick
MAC NC30 Pressed Powder
MAC Viva Glam IV Lipstick
MAC Dubonnet Lipstick
MAC Vegas Volt Lipstick
MAC See Sheer Lipstick
MAC Angel Lipstick
MAC Sweetie Lipstick
MAC Pink Swoon Blush
MAC Brow Finisher
MAC Stripdown Lip Liner
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
Urban Decay Book of Shadows
Guerlain KissKiss Liplift


----------



## hippychick11




----------



## rubyjuls

Last night I ordered a few things from Mac for my Holiday RAOK buddy (but those are a secret! )

I was at Tanger's today and after Coach popped into Perfumania to get: 
L de Lolita Lempicka 
Flowerbomb (finally!)

Then several hours later I called the Chanel counter at Saks and presaled a ton of items from the Holiday collection (I kind of over did it, but I always miss the Saks F&F so while I have money for it this year I couldn't resist taking advantage of the 15% off):
Gold Highlighting Powder
Rouge Allure in Exaltation
Rouge Allure in Audace
Rouge Allure in Ardent
Rouge Allure in Nude
Brush on lip color in Praline Rose
Crayon Precision eye definer in noir scintillent
Nail Polish in Haute Chocolate
Nail Polish in Perle Rose
Eyeshadow quad in Beiges de Chanel
Glossimer in Red Shine
Glossimer in Gold Shine
Liner duo in Brune-Lame

That should about do it for personal beauty purchases through the new year.


----------



## Miss_Q

ima_ailurophile said:


> Miss Q, I love your color choices! Looks like we have similar taste, now I have to try them...


 

Thank you   I am going to return the lip pencil from Kevyn Aucoin. My Mac lip liner in Stripdown is a better match for me.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Today I went to a store in my area called Beauty Brands and they sell everything I got me and my RAOK buddy some opi polish. I'm going back this weekend to get more.


----------



## candace117

OPI polishes: Eiffel for this color, Russian Navy, A Oui bit of red, Louvre me Louvre me not, Black satin
Essie polishes: Over the top, cherry pop, strawberry shortcake

Joico K-Pak shampoo and conditioner


----------



## peach.

OPI Siberian Nights
OPI Dating a Royal
Essie Mini Crystal Nail File

I wanted some dark purple and blue -- I'm excited to try these. I really like the look of solid/glossy nails instead of shimmery/frosty these days. If anybody has more suggestions for great solid colors, LMK!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Today I got Stila Eyeliner, Stila Shadow Pot and Joey Eye Makeup Remover.


----------



## sara999

i had $30 paypal credit so i bought the zoya downtown set from 2007. no more nail polish!


----------



## VanessaJean

I just bought the GHD but it hasn't arrived yet. I am so excited to get it!


----------



## bnjj

This is on its way to me:

Sephora 10-year anniversary set includes a 16 oz Purity Made Simple One-Step Facial Cleanser, 2 oz Hope In A Jar Moisturizer, 16 oz Amazing Grace Perfumed Shampoo, Shower Gel & Bubble Bath, 16 oz Amazing Grace Perfumed Firming Body Emulsion, 2 oz Amazing Grace Spray Fragrance, and an 8 oz The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash, plus a black tote with a white "philosophy" definition. 






I have a new found love for all things Philosophy.


----------



## sara999

i'd love to try some philosophy stuff!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got a Sonia Kashuk Essential Eye brush set.  I've used Sonia Kashuk eye brushes before, and I like them.  This set was under $10!  I probably won't use the sponge tip, but the rest of the brushes will come in handy.

http://www.target.com/Sonia-Kashuk-Essential-6-pc-Case/dp/B0014A2BIY/qid=1224017454/ref=br_1_3/601-7027084-8827316?ie=UTF8&node=726920011&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1


----------



## exotikittenx

Not really a purchase, but I got a free Origins Lip Balm with a coupon from the Deals & Steals section.

And then a free Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss set with a sweater purchase!

The rest, I'm holding off for the Sephora F&F.


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Joico Color Endure Shampoo
Joico Color Endure Conditioner
Joico Brilliantine Spray Gloss


----------



## illinirdhd

La Mer Powder in Translucent with the Saks F&F code!


----------



## foxyqt

i bought the _Bourjois French Manicure 3-Piece Kit_ and i cant wait to try it out!


----------



## sara999

ummmm i bought more nail polish stuff. i couldn't resist it was a holiday special!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, my Sephora order came today!

- T3 travel dryer (Bespoke).  I have had an Andis tourmaline dryer for a few years but it's starting to get hard to clean out the lint screen area and it's too big for the travel I will have in the near future.  So...this new one will either be my backup or switch to my new main one!!
- Sephora by OPI polish in Caffeine Fix
- Cute travel brush...bristles retract back into the compact:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

finally found the OPI Holiday collection @ Blooming Beauty. Just picked up You're A Doll. Going back for baby it's "coal" outside, brand new skates, & a couple from the new designer series (which i thought i wouldn't find anywhere)


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I just picked up You're a Doll!  The question is, was it for me or for my buddy???


----------



## MissTiss

^^Nope. It was for me.


----------



## designer307

With the Saks F&F code I got...

~Chanel Glossimers in Seashell and Sunset Gold
~Chanel Nail Colour in Vamp and Madness
~Gucci by Gucci Eau de parfum
~Kiehl's Lip Balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

With Saks F& F I got

Chanel Haute Chocolat nail polish


----------



## jane

Just picked up La Prairie Retexturizing Booster serum today. Returned an unopened Kiehls scrub and used Nordstrom Notes, so I ended up getting it for about 50% off.


----------



## ladystara

I got..the bobbi brown ultra fine eyeliner brush after a recommendation of IlliniRdhd.  I love it!!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ SO glad you love it!  It's one of my FAVORITE brushes!


----------



## claireZk

I bought MAC Strobe Cream, Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Peony and Mac Metal-X e/s in Virgin Sliver.  Ban? What ban?!  

Seriously though, I went out of my way to go to different outlets, because I wanted to _avoid _the CCO.  Little did I know, these outlets have one too. Damn it.


----------



## candace117

^^^LOL it was worth a shot, Claire!!!

I got Northern Lights top coat by inm (Out The Door). It's holographic!


----------



## claireZk

^ I love everything I bought so much-- it was worth it.  It's just funny because I told bf I didn't want to go to the other mall because of the CCO and he was like "Whaaaaaat?  You love that place! " I told him that place is like some kind of crazy money-sucking black hole.  I simply *cannot* go in there without spending a crapload of money


----------



## rubyjuls

I decided to get a few more things from Saks while Friends & Family is going on and got some Trish McEvoy makeup to fill up a half filled page I had.  I got two eye shadows and a blush.  Also got a bottle of the treatment foundation and the set of three beauty booster lip glosses with the red case.  The MA even threw in the Saks and Trish McEvoy gift with purchases she had left from the recent beauty event.


----------



## NoSnowHere

got a mac lipstick and gloss.


----------



## beautyinside

I just ordered a bunch of nail polishes.


----------



## misskt

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Moisturizer SPF 15, can't wait to try!


----------



## octopus17

Medik8 White Balance
Creme de la Mer The SPF18 Fluid Tint in Light
Nars The Multiple in Orgasm
Shu Uemura UV Under Base 
Shu Uemura Cleansing Beauty Oil Premium A/O

Love it all, but a bit iffy about the Medik8 White Balance at the minute ...


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Sephora - The Lash Stash
Shiseido eyelash curler

and the token Sephora online order samples


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Ulta got a shipment of discontinued OPI Designer Series shades, and they were all marked down to $4!  I wanted something coppery or orangey for fall, so I grabbed DS Treasure.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

new mac mineralize in soft&gentle


----------



## foxyqt

i bought some Fekkai hair products after reading this thread 

- Protein Rx Reparative Shampoo
- Protein Rx Deep Nourishing Conditioner (i couldnt find the Reparative Conditioner..!)
- Shea Butter Hair Mask

i hope i can see some good results from these ..


----------



## itsnicole

Beiges de Chanel Quad


----------



## ellacoach

From MAC:
181 Brush 
MSF in Soft & Gentle
Stark Naked blush
Irridescent Pressed Powder in Belightful 

From Saks: 
Bobbi Brown Night Sky Long-Wear Eye Palette


----------



## Pursefreak25

I bought some nail polish for my bubby. And I'm on my way out to do more shopping.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Bought my raok bubby some nail polish. And I'm off to do more shopping.


----------



## bnjj

My Philosophy bundle is out for delivery today according to the tracking number but it is not here yet.  I want it now!!


----------



## luvbags3

bnjj said:


> My Philosophy bundle is out for delivery today according to the tracking number but it is not here yet. I want it now!!


 

what did you get???


----------



## chessmont

I just bought Olay Definity Color Recapture. It has the definity skin- smoothing properties, with a little foundation color.  Typically these 'tinted moisturizer' type products are way too little coverage for me, but this was better than any I have tried.  If I am in a hurry, or not in the mood to go full makeup, this works for me, with just a little dab of Revlon neutralizer creme on some of the reddish areas.

Overall, not too bad, and with some pretty, young skin I think it would look very nice with no other spackling, LOL!


----------



## peach.

OPI Polishes!

Parlez-Vouz OPI?
Baguette Me Not
Boris & Natasha

Ulta is having a buy 2 get 1 free on OPI polishes. RUN THERE, ladies! I also got a $5 off $10 coupon in the mail, so I got all three polishes for under $13. I believe you can always print their coupons off their website.


----------



## sara999

so i might be the worst beauty banned person ever (how many nail polishes have i purchased? don't even KNOW anymore!!!!) but i did buy a new line of shampoo after reading about it in some random beauty blog i link hopped to called joico. i've been a huge b&b fan but i'm scraping the bottom of my bottles and just not all that sure much has changed with my hair. is it way healthier and softer than it used to be? yes. is it so soft i equate my hair with melted chocolate? no! so i'm searching for melty hair products. haha! will post a review once i get them!


----------



## candace117

I need to find someone in Europe to mail me bottles of Elnett hairspray! LOL! No Targets near me have it


----------



## Miyoshi637

I just got a whole bunch or cosmetic cases from ELF for xmas gifts. And of course, I'm keeping one for myself! Plus I just ordered a huge kit from EM, it should be here by the end of the week!   I'm so bad at makeup bans!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

candace117 said:


> I need to find someone in Europe to mail me bottles of Elnett hairspray! LOL! No Targets near me have it



I think you can order it off Target.com.  

I got that same $5 coupon that Peach mentioned, so I picked up a bottle of Cetaphil (it seems to get recommended here a lot as a good daily facial cleanser) and a bottle of 100% acetone nail polish remover.


----------



## candace117

I got some nail polishes!!!

OPI: Black Satin, Midnight over Moscow, A Ruby for Rudolph (from new Holiday in Toyland collection), Yes I can-can! (from France collection), Extravagance (from designer series)

Essie: Cherry Pop, Over the Top, and Strawberry shortcake


----------



## candace117

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I think you can order it off Target.com.



Sadly, you can't


----------



## bnjj

candace117 said:


> I need to find someone in Europe to mail me bottles of Elnett hairspray! LOL! No Targets near me have it


 
Can those be mailed since they are flammatory?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

candace117 said:


> Sadly, you can't



I was able to add it to my cart on Target.com.  This UV protection version seems to be available.  There are a couple of other versions that aren't available for another couple of weeks.  Here's the link to what I am talking about:  

http://www.target.com/LOreal-Elnett-Extra-StrongHold-Spray/dp/B001DITLI0/sr=1-1/qid=1224640158/ref=sr_1_1/601-7850199-1159350?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k%3Aelnett&page=1

Edited to add:  it does say the item can't be shipped to PO boxes though, so if you get your mail at a PO box, that's a no-go.  =(


----------



## candace117

Thanks Candy! I couldn't find it for some reason....I may be stupid...LOL


----------



## peach.

More OPI polishes:

You Don't know Jacques
Japanese Rose Garden
Natural Nail Base Coat


----------



## lantana19

peach. said:


> More OPI polishes:
> 
> You Don't know Jacques
> Japanese Rose Garden
> Natural Nail Base Coat


 
I'm loving the You Don't Know Jacques!

I just bought Skineceuticals Clarifying wash and Skinceuticals blemish gel, let's hope I like them. So far I haven't been impressed with my dermas choices.


----------



## paintednightsky

Just bought the Clarisonic brush, DDF Ultra Light moisturizer (Love this stuff!  Never breaks me out and seems to clear up my face), and Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation (a new one for me) at the Skinstore with the 20% discount.  I hope the clarisonic brush is as good as everyone says since that is a huge chunk of change!


----------



## peach.

lantana19 said:


> I'm loving the You Don't Know Jacques!



I'm really excited to try it out! It's unlike any other polish I own.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

candace117 said:


> Thanks Candy! I couldn't find it for some reason....I may be stupid...LOL



You're not stupid!  With so many thousands of items on websites, it's easy to get lost.  It happens to me too.  

If you get a can (or two), post a review.  I am dying to know it this stuff lives up to all the hype.


----------



## Imaprincess07

Yesterday I purchased NARS lipgloss in Tempest, Stiptease and Stolen Kisses. Smashbox lipgloss in Sand. Maybelline mascara Lash Sylist my HG and Covergil lashblast I heard some girls talking about it on here so decided to give it a try. Tomorrow I'll hit up MAC and post those purchases.


----------



## jane

Today: Chanel Audace Rouge Allure lipstick. Bright, warm red, and I LOVE how it feels on my lips!


----------



## lv-lover

I just got a Chi Nano flat iron. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*fyi-hard candy is now at 5 below!!! *


----------



## sunkist_baby

I kind of splurged..=/ I got the Urban Decay Book of Shadows finally!  16 colors - and they're not small either! Got MAC holiday 6 eyeshadow palette in warm eyes, Artifact Paint Pot, and Shale eyeshadow =)


----------



## luvbags3

two weeks ago until today finally took time to take a picture


----------



## luvbags3

opps forgot to take a picture of fever gold chanel highlighter, thought about it for a while but bought the last one my department store had didn't want to regret it and pay more for it on evilbay with the possibility of a fake.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^they were already out of the holiday collection?!?! 

btw, AWESOME buys!


----------



## sara999

alright so i don't know if this counts but my hair salon is doing 50% off all treatments and products so i booked a hair appt to get re-highlighted (thank GOD these roots are KILLING ME)!! i'm so excited!!! it's always too expensive so i never get my hair done (so i have gnarly roots always) but yay!!!!!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

luvbags3 said:


> two weeks ago until today finally took time to take a picture



oh wow i'm jealous! what is the name of the pink mac lipstick? please & thank you:]


----------



## luvbags3

It's speed dial from the cremesheen collection, love it I mix it with the creme d'nude and it makes the best light bright pink ever.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Yesterday picked  up mac standing ovation lipglass & flowerplay lipstick @ the cco. Also picked up all 3 of bath & body works holiday body creams & foaming hand soap & the blueberry swirl body lotion from their new kids collection. Can't wait for my package to arrive!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Since I have the Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit from MAC's holiday collection coming to me from Nordies, I figured I better pick up a tube of lash glue.  I was in Wal-Mart picking up a prescription, so I grabbed some one the way out.  Not exactly the most exciting beauty purchase, but it gave me an excuse to nose around the cosmetics without DBF rolling his eyes at me...LOL!


----------



## Odette

OPI Ink nail polish
OPI Princesses Rule! nail polish
Essie Nude Beach nail polish
orange sticks
toe separators
Essie Good to Go quick drying topcoat
OPI Correct & Cleanup Corrector pen
Kiwi Blow Silk


----------



## illinirdhd

Last night I bought a bunch of staples: QTips, cotton pads, acetone, and a couple of packages of Incoco nail appliques for my french manicures.

But today was a different story.  My mom and I hit up a professional beauty supply!

Esuchen RD Protein treatment
Esuchen Olive Shampoo
Esuchen Olive Conditioner
Esuchen Olive Sculpting Creme
Esuchen Olive Instant Treatment
Esuchen Olive Hair Spray

And then a clarifier, an after-color treatment, hair color and developer.  These are from some new line (to me anyway) with a ton of patents.  Can't wait to try them!  I'll review when I do!


----------



## emilyharperfan

Got my sephora order today!! I'm super excited because I received my first NARS products! 

- Sephora Slim Lip Pencil in Nude 114
- NARS blushes in Orgasm & Sin


----------



## luvbags3

emilyharperfan said:


> Got my sephora order today!! I'm super excited because I received my first NARS products!
> 
> - Sephora Slim Lip Pencil in Nude 114
> - NARS blushes in Orgasm & Sin


 
yay for you nars has the best blushes ever, great color payoff and they last forever


----------



## ginag

Chanel Haut Chocolat nail polish (still not sure about this one)
Prescriptives Perfect Every Line eyeliner in licorice and cocoa 
Prescriptives Anywear powder foundation (loving this so far - it's replacing my BE)


----------



## emilyharperfan

luvbags3 said:


> yay for you nars has the best blushes ever, great color payoff and they last forever


 
I can't wait to try them out! I've heard so many great things about their blushes!


----------



## Odette

ginag said:


> Chanel Haut Chocolat nail polish (still not sure about this one)
> Prescriptives Perfect Every Line eyeliner in licorice and cocoa
> Prescriptives Anywear powder foundation (loving this so far - it's replacing my BE)



I really love that Chanel polish.  I think you will too!


----------



## randomgrandeur




----------



## candace117

From MAC: Cool Eyes palette, Plum Lips palette, and DH got me the face brush set
OPI Polishes: Don't Toy With Me and Baby It's Coal Outside


----------



## Pursefanatic85

china glaze for audrey & sexy in the city!!


----------



## chloehandbags

Yves Saint Laurent 5 Colour Harmony for Eyes, in #3 Tawny.


----------



## claireZk

I placed a little Sephora order using my Insiders code 











Samples: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Plus I also got free shipping and the Beauty Insiders tote bag!  The total after the code came to under $35!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

chloehandbags said:


> Yves Saint Laurent 5 Colour Harmony for Eyes, in #3 Tawny.



oooh, wow 

is that holiday?


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss -- Lace Beige







Korres Suger and Spice shower gel set






Korres Lip Butter -- Plum







Sephora by OPI brush on cuticle oil


----------



## rubyjuls

Picked up my Chanel Saks f&f haul (which was most of the holiday collection) and stopped by MAC at Nordstrom where I got petticoat skinfinish, stark naked blush, threesome eye shadow trio, and soft pause lipstick.


----------



## fashion1sta

I have just purchased them online from sephora (minus the Chanel foundation)~ so it'll take a few days to get them. Along with these of course, I was able to get 3 samples along with a deluxe sample (Benefit High Beam 0.9 oz.) which is bigger than a sample size. I was also able to receive BE rare minerals therapy bonus gift (i don't know what i'll use this for.... but since it was free~ oh well).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

rubyjuls said:


> Picked up my Chanel Saks f&f haul (which was most of the holiday collection) and stopped by MAC at Nordstrom where I got petticoat skinfinish, stark naked blush, threesome eye shadow trio, and soft pause lipstick.


----------



## luvbags3

rubyjuls said:


> Picked up my Chanel Saks f&f haul (which was most of the holiday collection) and stopped by MAC at Nordstrom where I got petticoat skinfinish, stark naked blush, threesome eye shadow trio, and soft pause lipstick.


  we are alike Chanel and Mac are my big downfalls (love everything)


----------



## chloehandbags

MichelleAntonia said:


> oooh, wow
> 
> is that holiday?


 

Thanks, Michelle! 

Oh, I'm not sure - I think they may just be a new addition to their regular range? 

I saw the Tawny palette in British Vogue (they did a feature on sepia-coloured make-up) and as I love YSL eyeshadow, have been looking for a nice chocolate and gold combo and as I also like how orangey colours make blue eyes seem bluer, it seemed perfect! 

I don't know about you, but normally, when I see palettes with more than two or three shades, there will invariably be a colour I don't really like and/or know won't suit me, but in this case, they're all great. 

Even the highlighter is a lovely colour.

Here's a link to the US details:


http://www.yslbeautyus.com/MAKE-UP-...>-5-Colour-Harmony-for-Eyes/product_info.html


----------



## Imaprincess07

This is what I got from Mac yesterday. Strobe liquid, Black eye liner pencil, blush, paint pot, 4 eye shadows, tinted moisturizer, creme color base, and a lip gloss. I think thats it.


----------



## JSH812

My haul was boring (compared to you gals!) at Clinique yesterday!

I came home with:
Wash Away Gel Cleanser 
Liquid Facial soap for oily skin
Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief

and Color Surge Eyeshadow in Chocolate Chip

It was pretty basic, as I didn't need much makeup - but can you believe my total was $98?! I was shocked... I said "all I got was soap!" (or at least that's what it felt like, lol)


----------



## claireZk

Nice haul, *Rubyjuls*!  What is that bright pink/red glossimer?  It's so pretty! I love the MAC haul too.. I think I'm gonna go get that Threesome e/s trio tomorrow


----------



## rubyjuls

^  That glossimer is Red Shine, a beautiful sparkly red color perfect for the holidays!   You should get the eye shadow, it's super pretty.


----------



## itsnicole

Yesterday I passed by Ulta, and picked up: 
- Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Pencil in Zero
And I just placed a very small order on Sephora: 
- Dior Nail Polish in Black Sequins
(and I used the promo code for the Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy, and ended up with the Sephora Tote as my deluxe sample).


----------



## jh4200

Just bought a whole bunch of new things:

Bobbi Brown shimmering nudes palette - love this!






Also replaced my BB gel liners in black and espresso, and my UDPP, since they were running low.  And picked up MAC paint pot in Girl Friendly and shadow in Knight Divine.


----------



## illinirdhd

I picked up 2 OPI polishes - My Private Jet and Black Cherry Chutney
Mario Badescu Hyaluronic Eye Cream
MAC Zoomlash in Black
A Freeze 24/7 travel size kit to try their anti-wrinkle products!
And a bunch of hair stuff


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I finally found the OPI Holiday colors.  Trade Secret had them.  I don't know why Ulta didn't.  I got Baby, It's Coal Outside.


----------



## claireZk

rubyjuls said:


> ^  That glossimer is Red Shine, a beautiful sparkly red color perfect for the holidays! *  You should get the eye shadow, it's super pretty.*



I went and bought it after work tonight.  I got mineralize blush in Merrily too


----------



## Miyoshi637

I picked up urban decay's 24/7 eyeliner sets in both VIP and Velvet rope.  They were too pretty to pass up!


----------



## jane

Bought my first Lippmann polish: "I Dreamed You." It's a very pretty sheer, iridescent ultra-pale pink. I tried it on at Nordstrom on a whim, and fell in love with it.


----------



## ellacoach

^^ jane, I think you will love the Lippmann polish. I have about 6 of her polishes and they are fabulous. 

Today I purchased OPI Brand New Skates & Baby It's Coal outside.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Clea de Peau Concealer
Clinique Almost Powder
Korres Lip Butter, Quince & Wild Rose
Philosophy Shear Splendor Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## dee-dee

UDPP, my first time trying it and I can't believe I didn't buy this a long time ago.


----------



## peach.

OPI polishes: Vodka & Caviar, Teal The Cows Come Home, 20 Candles On My Cake


----------



## Pursefanatic85

_finally_, chanel haute chocolat n/p


----------



## sunkist_baby

OPI Design Series in Design, Couture, Exclusive, and Sapphire!  Love them!  Also got MAC All that Glitters, Hepcat, and Cranberry =)


----------



## itsnicole

SK-II Air Touch Foundation


----------



## PrincessGina

too faced starry eyed liner set


----------



## PrincessGina

also bought this but a boxed gift set with body polish and lotion:


----------



## Purses

Hi, these photos that I am posting is from the web site.

http://www.lauramercier.com/product...e_body_creme/creme_brulee_souffle_body_creme/

http://www.lauramercier.com/products/tools/brush_sets/holiday/new_face_brush_set/

http://www.lauramercier.com/products/body_and_bath/moisturizers/hand_cremes/creme_brulee_hand_creme/

I got the Soufle body cream and hand cream in creme brulee scent.  And a mini face brush and a tiny container to store your loose powder in it.


----------



## chris7891

Stila Lip Pallette


----------



## Miss_Q

I used my Sephora coupon- $15 off $35 

Nars Lip Gloss in All Night Long - 
(plum berry)






Stila *Cheek Color Duo* 
Bronze/ Rose (light pink & rose)







Urban Decay- *24/7 Travel Size Set Of 5 - Velvet Rope* 
The Velvet Rope set features Yeyo (metallic white), 1999 (plum with teeny gold glitter), the #1 best-selling black Eye Pencil, Zero (zealous black), Bourbon (brown with teeny gold glitter), and Stash (dark green/gold).


----------



## claireZk

^ Very pretty 

I ordered a Juicy tracksuit from Saks for my sister's xmas gift and it came to $136 with the super high shipping.  BUT, there was a free s&h code with $150 purchase, so I added a NARS blush in Zen for her and a Clinique lipstick in Tenderheart for me, to make it an even $150.  I used to LOVE Tenderheart back in the day, so I'm excited to try it again!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Diorshow Iconic mascara!!  Could be for me...or perhaps my RAOK buddy...hehehehehe


----------



## Miss 2 A

Body shop oil atomizer (LOVE IT!) 





3 makeup cases in various sizes, lovely mettalic shimery fake leather material! 
And one facial exforliator pad.






Some of the few items I picked up from the body shop.


----------



## mariah9999

OPI Glamour Game, OPI Brand New Skates, Creative Stickey, Super Shiney, Seche Top Coat


----------



## Miyoshi637

I bought two BE eye shadows, that I didn't really need, but I had a 10 off coupon and then 30% off. Plus I bought some Ojon leave in cond. and Smashbox lipgloss set from Sephora. (I had the $15 off $35 coupon and $25 e gift card from my Angels from Summer RAOK)  I really need to go on a makeup Ban!


----------



## peach.

Gosh, I keep buying nail polish. I got OPI in Tickle My Francey, Louvre Me Louvre Me Not, and Senorita Rose-alita.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

claireZk said:


> ^ Very pretty
> 
> I ordered a Juicy tracksuit from Saks for my sister's xmas gift and it came to $136 with the super high shipping.  BUT, there was a free s&h code with $150 purchase, so I added a NARS blush in Zen for her and a Clinique lipstick in Tenderheart for me, to make it an even $150.  I used to LOVE Tenderheart back in the day, so I'm excited to try it again!



i loved tenderheart too!! i need a new one!


----------



## cathymd

I just bought these yesterday during the Halloween 31% off sale:










I'm so excited to try the Smoke in Olive Branch. It gets good reviews at MUA!


----------



## mariah9999

OPI Ruby for Rudolph, OPI Don't Toy With Me, Seche French Guides, Poshe Topcoat


----------



## claireZk

cathymd said:


> I just bought these yesterday during the Halloween 31% off sale:


I was looking at this, too!  I decided against it, because it's so similar to MAC Threesome, which I just bought.  It looks so preeeety and sparkly though!!!


----------



## foxyqt

today i bought:

~ *Chanel Pro Lumiere Professional Finish Makeup Foundation w/ SPF15*

~ *NARS Alhambra eyeshadow duo* - Im sooo excited I finally found this! it was the last piece at the store


----------



## jc2239

makeup forever HD primer in the green shade and skin79 gold bb cream


----------



## rubyjuls

Made use of my $20 off $50 Sephora coupon 






and the $25 gift card I won for makeup.com from alllacqueredup


----------



## jc2239

^^those meteorites pearls are so pretty!  i was tempted to use my $10 off code on them but i figured i'd force myself to wait until F&F so that i could think about it a little more


----------



## godsavechanel

got some opi
my private jet
princesses rule
and oh so glam
the lady at the store remembered me, i don't know if that a good or bad thing


----------



## rubyjuls

jc2239 said:


> ^^those meteorites pearls are so pretty!  i was tempted to use my $10 off code on them but i figured i'd force myself to wait until F&F so that i could think about it a little more



I've wanted to try meteorites forever and that coupon code was just too good to pass up.  I wasn't sure which to get, but figured it would be best to get the limited edition one that just came out since the other three 'basic' ones will always be around.


----------



## jc2239

^^ you made a great choice!  these are bigger than the conventional meteorites and have much better color pay-off, plus they're just plain prettier and yes since they're LE they won't be around forever. i hope you love them they give off such a pretty soft shimmer


----------



## ima_ailurophile

I'm a sucker for free/bargains/buy&get so...


Origins Smileage Plus Liptint in Vintage (free shipping + two deluxe samples)








Bath and Body Works (coupon for free product w/$10 purchase)

Sensual Amber creamy body wash (cheap cop-out to layer w/Flowerbomb body lotion LOL)







C.O. Bigelow® Vitamin Mentha Tinted Lip Balm  Brown Betty Mint 







Aromatherapy Hand Cream  Sleep - Lavender Chamomile


----------



## cathymd

claireZk said:


> I was looking at this, too! I decided against it, because it's so similar to MAC Threesome, which I just bought. It looks so preeeety and sparkly though!!!


 
I know! I can't wait to play with the preeetiness!!


----------



## jenny70

I purchased mac brushes 275, 213 and the brush cleaner.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I just bought my *first ever* Chanel product!  I got *Gold Fiction nail polish*!  Yay for me!  I am going to put it on.  I think I am in trouble.  I feel another addiction coming on.  I am dreaming of a rainbow of pretty Chanel bottles like *rubyjuls* posted in the collection thread.


----------



## jc2239

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I just bought my *first ever* Chanel product!  I got *Gold Fiction nail polish*!  Yay for me!  I am going to put it on.  I think I am in trouble.  I feel another addiction coming on.  I am dreaming of a rainbow of pretty Chanel bottles like *rubyjuls* posted in the collection thread.



congrats deb!!  hopefully this is the first of many many more chanel purchases


----------



## rubyjuls

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I just bought my *first ever* Chanel product!  I got *Gold Fiction nail polish*!  Yay for me!  I am going to put it on.  I think I am in trouble.  I feel another addiction coming on.  I am dreaming of a rainbow of pretty Chanel bottles like *rubyjuls* posted in the collection thread.



Oh, awesome!  Once you get one, you'll never stop!


----------



## luvbags3

From Bobbi Brown

4 pan palette
gloss in Soiree Pink
blush in Pink Sugar
eyeshadows in Petal and lilac 

and lipstick in Salmon

From Mac

lipsticks in
Myth, Siss, and Pure Rose

eyeshadows in
Filament, phloof, and all that glitters

blush in Well dressed

lipglass in
dreamy and Pastel emotion

Pigment in Vanilla

and Beauty Powder in Flower Mist Dew


----------



## mariah9999

I just had to try Dior Black Sequins...Got the last bottle at Sephora yesterday.


----------



## Anoka

I ordered a bunch of stuff from ELF for my birthday (even though it wont be here for a while...)


----------



## bnjj

I picked up a few stocking stuffers at the beauty supply store.


----------



## lantana19

Aquaphor for my mummified lips, Jane blush in Blushing Blossom to replace Nars Orgasm cuz I just didn't feel like shelling out $25 on one thing of blush, and Max Factor Couture mascara.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

bnjj said:


> I picked up a few stocking stuffers at the beauty supply store.


Can I hang my stocking at your house?


----------



## kippeydale

I finally bought a few things from MAC.  I wanted a specific shade of eyeshadow from Lancome, but it only came in an LE palette...but I didn't want any of the other colors.  I figured that MAC was probably my best bet for finding a single dupe of the color.

Soooo...I bought a pan of Deep Truth, an empty palette, and a bottle of Studio Fix (since I was curious about MAC's foundation---and after working at Lancome---I found it to be reasonably priced).  I'm apparently super-duper pale as I'm NC15.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mariah9999 said:


> I just had to try Dior Black Sequins...Got the last bottle at Sephora yesterday.




i'm so sad that holiday collections are ALREADY selling out!!! 

i wonder if there's an off chance that some places will get more stock of it? it's only the very beginning of november!!!


----------



## lantana19

I just found out that the Jane Blushing Blossom actually replaces Benefit Dandelion, which is ok, cause I've been wanting to try that too. So tomorrow, I'll be purchasing the Milani blush in Luminous to replace Orgasm.


----------



## bnjj

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Can I hang my stocking at your house?


 
LOL!! Well, I do know how much you love nail polish.


----------



## Odette

GHD flat iron, pink!  Can't wait!


----------



## Divyaangana

A ton of stuff from MAC and all in shades of green. 

My best friend in the whole world has her boyfriend returning from Iraq in 2 weeks and so I promised her that I would help her find the perfect look for when he steps off the plane.


----------



## lantana19

V05 Vanilla Mint Tea Clarifying shampoo to replace Neutrogena Anti Residue shampoo because I just can't take the smell anymore.


----------



## jc2239

Divyaangana said:


> A ton of stuff from MAC and all in shades of green.
> 
> My best friend in the whole world has her boyfriend returning from Iraq in 2 weeks and so I promised her that I would help her find the perfect look for when he steps off the plane.



awww that's so sweet of you to help out your friend like that!  i'm sure she'll look amazing.


----------



## luvbags3

ImASadGiraffe said:


> GHD flat iron, pink! Can't wait!


 

Congrats!!!
that is going to be my next buy too, hear such great things about it. 
Just waiting for the 20% off at Sephora F&F.


----------



## jh4200

Yes, congrats on the GHD!  I'm planning on getting one from FF as well - I hope they don't sell out before I place my order!


----------



## jh4200

Got some new OPI polishes - Baby It's Coal Outside, Brand New Skates, Play Till Midnight, Bastille My Heart, Eiffel for this Color, and Tickle My France-Y.


----------



## perlefine

Bourjois Delice de Poudre Illuminatrice


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Even though I probably don't need anymore nail polishes, I felt that I had to at least get one vampy creme polish, so I picked up OPI's We'll Always Have Paris.


----------



## asamiramirez

I bought Sephora by OPI's "Because I Said So," the drying drops that everyone has been raving about, (Love them,) and Benefit's High Beam.


----------



## Odette

luvbags3 said:


> Congrats!!!
> that is going to be my next buy too, hear such great things about it.
> Just waiting for the 20% off at Sephora F&F.


 
I got mine at thecosmeticmarket.com, 30% off with code marieclaire.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Gala
LM makeup brush set for my mom for Christmas


----------



## mariah9999

OPI Suzi Loves Sydney and FINALLY China Glaze's Sleigh Ride - yeah!  I love that green!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

1st Lush purchase-As soon as I paid, everything but the santa is out of stock. It's all approved, it's just really weird. Of course everything that was out of stock that I wanted while shopping is now instock


Creamy Candy Bath Melt
Candy Cane
Ickle Baby Blue Angel
Mr. Butterball x2
Snowcake
Strawberry Santa


----------



## Odette

L'Occitane Almond Shower Oil
Jonathan Redo spray
Dior Holiday Eye Palette in Cool
Dior Diorshow Iconic Mascara
LORAC Eyeshadow Palette in Starlet


----------



## lantana19

I made a drugstore haul today, I bought:

Milani Disco Lights nail polish, it's a clear base with pale pink glitter

Jane Out Spoken Pink blush, to use as a highlighter rather than blush, like Benefit Dandelion, contrary to its name, it's actually a very pale pink

Cover Girl blush in Snow Plum, to use the same way as the Jane, it's a VERY pale pink











And last but not least Milani blush in Luminous to replace my Nars Orgasm.


----------



## Imaprincess07

I didn't need much from Sephora so all I got was 
Smashbox blush in Radiance (fuscia)
Smashbox lip gloss in Icon (sheer deep reddish brown)
Smashbox lip gloss in Expose (sheer pale peachy nude)
MAC lipgelee in cellopink ( sheer fuscia) purchased at mac online


----------



## lantana19

Sally Hansen polish in Emerald City
Sinful Colors polish in Pearl Harbor
Sinful Colors polish in Daddys Girl (Wallgreens is having sale on Sinful Colors, 2 for $3)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^those polishes look so cool!


----------



## lantana19

Thank you! The Sinful Colors are really a steal, so cheap and they go on very nicely!


----------



## illinirdhd

I just put Midnight in Moscow over my Rouge Noir - just needed a little touch up!


----------



## GlamDiva

I got:

Nars eyeshadow in Night Life
Lip Venom Moon Venom
Sephora eye make up remover
Chanel glossimer in Red shine
Chanel glossimer in Constellation


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GlamDiva said:


> Nars eyeshadow in Night Life
> 
> Chanel glossimer in Red shine
> Chanel glossimer in Constellation



are these items new and/or limited edition?


----------



## malleysmama

Chanel Glossimer in Sesame
Chanel Glossimer in Jaipur (love!)
BE Diamond Buxom Babes gloss
I'm on a lip gloss craze!


----------



## Miyoshi637

Ordered some stuff from Beauty.com since they were also having 20% off plus no tax!

I got Stilla Smudge pots
Rosebud Salve
Rosebud Salve in strawberry
and two things for my RAOK buddy
And free samples! woohoo

Plus everything I bought was about the same price of the smudge pots plus tax. Totally need to be on a ban now!


----------



## tatertot

got some goodies from the Sephora F&F. 
Philosophy "you are my sunshine" shower gel
Marc Jacobs large train case (such a deal because it was already half off)
BE foundation
some dark purple Sephora polish
 and the free traincase full of goodies (love their samples)


----------



## Katie68506

I just got back from TJ Maxx with:
Lancome Juicy Tubes Smoothie Lip Gloss - $6 (reg $18)
Lancome Le Vernis Nail Polish, Refined Red - $8 (reg $18)


----------



## rubyjuls

MichelleAntonia said:


> are these items new and/or limited edition?



Red Shine is one of the two new Holiday glossimers and it's a LE.


----------



## Odette

I posted in the Sephora F&F thread but I just did a second online order and got:

Smashbox Eye Illusion
Benefit Eyecon
Clinique Colour Surge Eyeshadow Duo in Coffee Shop


----------



## rainrowan

A white Khasana kohl liner 99cents at the supermarket

brushes from Michael's Craft store:

Loew-Cornell 2013 Rose Petal (angled brush for eyes)
Loew-Cornell 1" 270 Maxine's Mop (large cheek/contour brush)
8 Royal Soft Grip SG 155 (soft yet stiff taklon for brows)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tee hee, a little stop into Sephora today:

Benefit Smooooch lip moisturizer (this always goes on under my lipstick and it's fab!)
Perfekt skin perfecting gel in Luminous (got a small sample tube)
Sephora/OPI nail polish in Don't Go There.  I LOVE these polishes...they stay put!

And...I got a couple new beauty cases:  one is a Tory Burch black patent with white trim and logo and a Burberry small case in the gorgeous shimmer check!  Woot!


----------



## cheekypig

I recently purchased *OPI* *Suzi Says Da!* and it is such a beautiful shade of rich, chocolate fudge!  

Here's my picture (on MUA) of *Suzi Says Da!* taken in direct (evening) sunlight:  

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/6/1/7/1111382.JPG

For more of my pics and reviews, check out: http://www.makeupalley.com/p~cheekypig


----------



## lantana19

I bought a butt load of Loew Cornell brushes, all but 2 off the EnKore video.

Essie polish in Hard To Get
Essie Polish in Looking For Love
Essie Polish in Handle With Flair
Rimmel polish in Zeitgeist


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Pursegrrl said:


> And...I got a couple new beauty cases: one is a Tory Burch black patent with white trim and logo and a *Burberry small case in the gorgeous shimmer check!* Woot!


----------



## ima_ailurophile

*From Beauty.com sale*

Too Faced Borderline anti-feathering lip pencil





Korres vanilla cinnamon body milk






*From Bath and Body Works*

Shea Cashmere hand cream




not beauty but...

Slatkin creamy nutmeg candle and cinnamon & clove buds candle






Sleep warm milk & honey body lotion and bath/shower gel


----------



## layla

CdP concealer and CdP extra silky l/s


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cheekypig said:


> I recently purchased *OPI* *Suzi Says Da!* and it is such a beautiful shade of rich, chocolate fudge!
> 
> Here's my picture (on MUA) of *Suzi Says Da!* taken in direct (evening) sunlight:
> 
> http://img.makeupalley.com/6/6/1/7/1111382.JPG
> 
> For more of my pics and reviews, check out: http://www.makeupalley.com/p~cheekypig




wow! so perfect for the season


----------



## pinkgoldfish

*Body shop: honey moisturising shampoo and conditioner*
_bought after reading promising reviews on the make-up alley_
*garnier: fresh and clean toner*
_same here_
*bourjois: violet eyeshadow, comme après 10 heures de sommeil, effet eyeliner mascara*
_love the eyeshadow with my brown eyes and blonde hair. I also love the fond de teint, it's so light ad still makes me face look nice. Have to try the mascara out._
*John Frieda: straightening spray*


----------



## Odette

Aerie Kiss Stick in Heart
Aerie Kiss Water Gloss in Bright Pink
Aerie Kiss Soft Gloss in Pink Delight
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Mosaic Eyeshadow in Smitten
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Dazzling Liquid Shadow in Crystal


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Sean John Unforgivable Woman
Dolce & Gabbana The One
Philosophy Purity


----------



## ReRe

Nars orgasm blush stick & matching nail polish
Bare Minerals tsv on qvc champane diamond collection
bare minerals lipstick gloss & liner in nude


----------



## cristalena56

sephora....$40 with f&f and e bates
Philosophy The Recipe Box
 Smart Samples - LORAC Breakthrough Performance Foundation in SMS 2 
 Smart Samples - MD Skincare Hydra-Pure Antioxidant Firming Serum 
 Smart Samples - Fekkai Glossing Shampoo and Glossing Cream Duo 
 CARGO Boogie Nights&#8482; Eye Pencil Set - Boogie Nights&#8482; Eye Pencil Set  
 Clinique Naturally Glossy Mascara - Jet Black


----------



## bagladyseattle

Just bought Creme de La Mer (1)moisterizer and (1)eye concentration.


----------



## rubyjuls

Nordtsrom:
Clinuque Long Last Shine Lipgloss set 
Trina Turk GWP

Sephora:
Chanel No5 Eau Premier
Guerlain Meteorites Illuminating Pressed Powder - Mythic Parfait 01 
			  					 							 									 									  		Guerlain Meteorites Brush
Guerlain Meteorites Light-Diffusing Perfecting Primer
			  					 							 									 									  		Clinique Great Lips, Great Cause Lipstick Set
NARS Blush - Crazed
NARS Blush - Torrid
NARS Blush - Orgasm 
NARS Blush - Angelika 
NARS Creme Blush - Lokoum 
NARS Creme Blush - Cactus Flower
NARS Creme Blush - Gueule de Nuit 
NARS Creme Blush - Penny Lane 
Sephora Brand Deluxe Fragrance Sampler Set
Urban Decay Book Of Shadows Palette
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion 
Sephora by OPI Nail Colour Remover - 4 oz


----------



## luvbags3

Mac little darlings pigments both sets

Clinque 7 day scrub and acne spot gel
Plus nordstroms GWP

Clarisonic at www.thecosmeticmarket.com

*From Sephora F&F*
GHD iron
T3 Pro Dryer
Shiseido mascara base
Shiseido cream shadow in Rose Tull
Chanel No5 Eau Premier
Shu Uemura gold curler
Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo
UDPP
Sephora blemish extractor
Fekkai glossing cream
Fekkai glossing mist
Givenchy Couture Palette
*Nars*: Blush
Albatross
Zen
Deep Throat
Torrid
*MUFE:*
HD powder w/ brush
HD Primer
Camouflage Cream palette
Duo Mat Powder
*Philosophy:*
Eye Believe
Booster Caps
Shear Splendor Shampoo
Shear Splendor Conditioner
Shear Splendor Serum
Handmade
Supernatural Mineral Makeup

*NO MORE FOR ME UNTIL NEXT YEAR!!!*


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Cover Girl Exact Eyelights mascara in Black Ruby

Get 4x brighter eyes* with Exact Eyelights Mascara! Light-reflecting metallics and a hint of tint bring out your blues, browns, hazels and greens, while our patented no-clump brush helps define lashes. 
* Vs. bare lashes


----------



## JuneHawk

Opi I'm India Mood For Love





Opi Curry Up, Don't be Late!





Opi Catherine The Grape


----------



## mariah9999

OPI Think Merry! Pink Merry!, OPI Merriest Mauve, OPI Baby It's "Coal" Outside, Maybelline Express Finish in Jade Flash (gorgeous color)!


----------



## Odette

OPI Baby It's "Coal" Outside, OPI Bastille My Heart, Essie Base Coat, GHD Thermal Spray, Matrix Biolage Fortifying Conditioner


----------



## Imaprincess07

ima_ailurophile said:


> Cover Girl Exact Eyelights mascara in Black Ruby
> 
> Get 4x brighter eyes* with Exact Eyelights Mascara! Light-reflecting metallics and a hint of tint bring out your blues, browns, hazels and greens, while our patented no-clump brush helps define lashes.
> * Vs. bare lashes


 
Ohh! I think I'm going to pick a couple of these up tomorrow. Do you know if these are limitied?


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Imaprincess, I don't know if they're limited or not.  Here's a thread about them specifically where we're putting in our .02:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/am-i-the-only-one-wanting-try-eyelights-383453.html


----------



## claireZk

Sephora:
Guerlain Meteorites Primer
Guerlain Butterfly Meteorites 
Bourjois Creme des Levres in Brun Oncteaux
Napoleon Perdis Foundation Stick Bronze Luminizer
Napoleon Perdis Long Black Mascara
Sugar Double Wink Mascara
Urban Decay Big Buddha Brush
Benefit Silky Finish lipstick in Sunset Shimmer

Beauty Habit:
Paul & Joe Disney Flower Face Color in Classic Pink

Bliss:
Bliss Sink Side 6 Pack
Laura Mercier Lip Evolution palette in Plum Suede
Laura Mercier Eye Quad in Wild Violets
Laura Mercier Lip Plumper in Bronzeberry
Sue McDevitt Starbrights in Elecktra
Trish McEvoy Petite palette in Be Prepared Pink
Trish McEvoy Petite palette in Simply Chic

.... 

I'll post pics when/if I find my USB cable


----------



## Katie68506

As a newly formed Recessionista, I hit TJX & Beauty Habit today.
Beauty Habit:  (BHCANDY 25% off code thanks to Bagaholic)
Rescue beauty lounge polish -25% off & no tax
The Laundress cashmere wash -25% off & no tax
TX Maxx:
Escada Moon Sparkle $19 w/$10 off coupon
Sugar Cosmetics Pump'em up mini gloss set $5

I wanted, but didn't get:
Sugar Cosmetics I taste like sugar mini gloss set
2 Lancome eye shadows
Lancome Nail polish
Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume
Burberry perfume.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

no pics
1 Nude Face wash(Love it)
2 Fekkai shampoo and conditioner 
3 Dior Lip plumper
4 Too Faced lip plumper
5 Juicy Couture rollerball
6 Lush "sexy peel" soap
7 Lush "sex bomb" bath bomb


----------



## tatertot

a beauty blender sponge. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Went in for a bottle of Armani Code, and I ended up getting the gift set that includes the bottle of Eau De Parum and a bottle of body lotion.


----------



## cristalena56

i went to bbw yesterday..
i got the 3 for 10 antibacterial soap- enchanted orchard, rainkissed leaves, and sensual amber(for my mom). also for my mom a $5 sensual amber body lotion, and a sensual amber gift set for $19.50. i got a free $10 gc for spending at least $30


----------



## ramonaquimby

May have gone overboard in Hong Kong and Tokyo...Posted here.


----------



## Odette

Urban Decay eyeshadow in Cherry
Smashbox Color Correcting Photo Finish primer
Benefit Cream Eyeshadow/Liner in Honey Bunny
Sephora hanging bag in zebra stripe
Sephora purse atomizer spray bottle


----------



## savvy23

Cle de Peau Concealer in Ochre ( best $70 if HAVE EVER SPENT on concealer)
Jonathan Straigthening Serum
MAC Dazzle Lash in Black
MAC Taupe Matte Lipstick


----------



## rubyjuls

From QVC:


----------



## staciesg26

^^Rubyjuls, those sound wonderful! YUM!


My recent purchases:
Harajuku Lovers set of 5 soild perfumes



Bath & Body works: 4 antibacterial soaps and a couple of mini antibacterial gel things for my purse and desk at work.  Plus a couple of body splashes in Sweat Pea and Cucumber Melon.

China Glaze nail polish in Red Pearl, Champagne, and a lovely turquoise/ sky blue color called For Audrey.  

TJMaxx has tons of perfume sets right now so I bought a mini set of the Marc Jacobs (original) perfume and it comes with a small lotion, small perfume and a compact of red lip gloss. 

And  finally bought a new train case/organizer for all my make up.  it's wonderful! 


And yes,  it's a caboodle!!  I loved them when I was a kid and still love them now!


----------



## *Katie

I bought the new Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick, so pretty...




and also Tangerine lipgloss and apricot blush, I'm falling in love with Bobbi Brown all over again :d


----------



## claireZk

^ OMG that's gorgeous


----------



## lantana19

[/quote]And yes, it's a caboodle!! I loved them when I was a kid and still love them now! [/quote]

I still have my kaboodle  I still remember that I wanted to be different than all the other little girls that went to my dance school, so I got one without pink of any kind and in shades of blues and greens 

I still use it too and it works great


----------



## VanessaJean

Smashbox antishine primer
GOSH glitter mascara


----------



## Odette

staciesg26 said:


> And  finally bought a new train case/organizer for all my make up.  it's wonderful!
> View attachment 596295
> 
> And yes,  it's a caboodle!!  I loved them when I was a kid and still love them now!



I just bought a new Caboodle too!  I got the pink train case, I love it.


----------



## elizat

Sephora:

Tarte Vanity Palette
Sephora Citrus Shower Gel
Sugar gift set for cousin

Target:
OPI polish
Eyeliner brush

Etsy:
7 four oz. bath bombs for a great price- $14 total! I ordered birthday cake, lavender vanilla, vanilla, honeysuckle, milk and honey and something else.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sephora:
Frederic Fekkai Technician Shampoo and conditioner (travel sizes - off to Chicago this week!)
Frederic Fekkai Glossing creme (also travel sized; I was too lazy to squirt some of my fullsized into a small container, LOL)
Sephora's travel dental set which has a teeny toothbrush, floss and colgate toothpaste inside.  OMG it's so cute!  
I'm so freakin frustrated having to get everything in the 1 quart ziplock bag for carryon airport security, grrr.  No offense to our TSA out there; they're just doing their jobs to keep us safe in the air but having to pack doll-sized containers of everything is ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## frostedcouture

NYX e/s in cream cheese, black, and pinky blush 
Dior Iconic mascara  
a really cute hand sanitizer from bath and body works!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Stila shine on lipgloss set and stila cream blush in "lillium"(sp?)


----------



## rubyjuls

I find myself completely unable to resist all these Friends & Family sales and special offers this month.

Bath & Body Works (used F&F 20% off):
Santa Bubbling Wallflowers Diffuser
Evergreen Wallflowers Refill
Winter Wallflowers Refill
Frosted Cranberry Wallflowers Refill
Frosted Orange Cream Anti-Bacterial Foaming Hand Soap
Winter Candy Apple Anti-Bacterial Foaming Hand Soap
Vanilla Bean Noel Anti-Bacterial Foaming Hand Soap

L'Occitane (used F&F 25% off):
Hand Cream Bouquet

LUSH (first time trying LUSH products - couldn't resist the free gift w/$50 purchase offer):
Stardust Gift Set (includes Mr. Butterball, Stardust, Twinkle Bath Bomb, Vanilla Fountain, Christmas Morning, Flosty Gritter, Snow Fairy Shower Gel, Angel's Delight Gift Star) 
Sex Bomb
Free gift: Relax, Take a Bath Gift Set (includes Bathos, Dreamtime, Waving Not Drowning) 

Before the 18th, I see myself placing an Urban Decay order as well...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*MAC (CCO)*
evening aura e/s
cashflow p/p
girlfriendly p/p
electrosky p/p
long stem rose s/s
bombshell l/s
naked space l/g

*B&BW*
2 blueberry swirls 3 in 1 bath gel (signature kids collection)


----------



## mariah9999

Incoco White Cloud French Tips, Maybelline Express Finish Nail Polish in Ruby Luster (a very pretty shade for the holidays - be sure to check it out!)


----------



## cocobella

Sephora-
MUFE HD Foundation- backup
NARS Lip Treatment in Sabrina
Shu Uemura 24k Gold Eyelash Curler

& sephora.com
Laura Mercier nail polish in Caviar Dreams


----------



## Imaprincess07

This is what I purchased over the last couple of days

MAC couunter:
fluidline in black track (back up)
eye shadow in green smokie
mineralize satin finish foundation (back up)
mineralize skinfinesh

Mac online:
lip gelee in cello pink
pp in quite natural
pp in black ground
cream color base in improper copper
cream color base pearl
eye shadow silver ring
129 brush
168 brush

Sephora.com:
MUFE blush in Lavender


----------



## lovecoach

how do you get the friends and family coupon?


----------



## regretless

it smells so yummy!


----------



## Miyoshi637

Went to Ulta today with my mommy to get my cousin some things for Xmas and she bought me some drying Drops.  OMG, why did it take me so long to get these? They're freakin' great!

Oh and just bought some soaps off of Etsy for me and xmas presents.


----------



## mariah9999

Maybelline Express Finish in Special Sparkle!  Another cute one in their holiday line.


----------



## claireZk

regretless said:


> it smells so yummy!


It looks so pretty, and it sounds yummy! I love anything peach or apricot!


----------



## ellacoach

Bond No 9 The Scent of Peace 100ml bottle.

This is now the most expensive fragrance I own and if my husband finds out how much it was I will probably have to sell it to pay for my divorce lawyer.

oh yeah...I forgot the other day I also bought from Sephora.com, MUFE HD foundation (yay! Can't wait to try this) and Dior lipgloss in Beige Velvet (thanks to how gorgeous it looked on Veelyn!)


----------



## cocobella

ULTA-
Chi Large Ceramic Boar Bristle Round Brush
OPI "Ink"
OPI "Baby, it's Coal outside"
OPI "Brand New Skates"

MAC Store-
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass & Pastel Emotion lipglass (backups)
__________________


----------



## ellacoach

cocobella said:


> ULTA-
> Chi Large Ceramic Boar Bristle Round Brush
> OPI "Ink"
> OPI "Baby, it's Coal outside"
> OPI "Brand New Skates"
> 
> MAC Store-
> Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass & Pastel Emotion lipglass (backups)
> __________________


 
ha,ha, Cocobella last week (or maybe it was the week before) I bought OPI Brand New Skates (have it on my toes now!) and Baby it's Coal outside! I think you'll love them! They are sooo pretty!


----------



## claireZk

I got my 3rd and final F&F order today:
-Bourjois Yes to Volume Mascara
-Napoleon Perdis e/s x 4 
-Napoleon Perdis Barely Blushing x 2
-Napoleon Perdis Concealer 
-Hard Candy Sweet Cheeks liquid blush 
-L de Lolita Lempicka deluxe sample with lotion and shower gel
-Benefit You Rebel Sample
-Miss Dior Cherie Sample
-Ole Henriksen Sample of some sort

I also ordered Kai Eau de Parfum, but haven't gotten it yet...


----------



## rubyjuls

Placed my Urban Decay Friends & Family Order:
Shotgun Eyeshadow
X Eyeshadow
Chopper Eyeshadow
Green Goddess Eyeshadow
Heat Deluxe Eyeshadow
Midnight Cowboy Rides Again Best of Urban Set


----------



## rubyjuls

Got a few Mally Beauty kits from QVC today as well.  I ordered the eyeshadow set that was a Holiday Surprise during the show this afternoon and now also purchesed these other two kits since I just noticed they're both on easy pay (I'd been eyeing the third one especially). 












Let's see if I can manage to not buy anything when Shu Uemura premiers on QVC tomorrow night (I still can't believe Shu is going to be on QVC; I just found out Trish McEvoy will be on QVC in December as well, be still my heart )


----------



## enilorac

My favorite body cream, Bliss Lemon + Sage Body Butter! It's so creamy and yummy.


----------



## bellacherie

Purple GHD set, rec'd today


----------



## mariah9999

Ulta's OPI Season's Sparklings - I wish the OPI color Season's Sparklings came in a full size bottle!  I love that color.  I know I'm going to use it up in a flash!


----------



## rubyjuls

bellacherie said:


> Purple GHD set, rec'd today



The box is so shiny! I'm off to see if you posted pictures in the thread about this.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

rubyjuls said:


> Let's see if I can manage to not buy anything when Shu Uemura premiers on QVC tomorrow night (I still can't believe Shu is going to be on QVC; I just found out Trish McEvoy will be on QVC in December as well, be still my heart )


My mom and I were watching QVC when they showed an ad for Shu and I was like, "OMG!  Shu is going to be on QVC!"  My mom looked at me like I was nuts and said, "Who is Shu Uemura?"  My mom buys most of her makeup from the drugstore.  I've been lusting after Shu's brushes, but many are out of my price range.

Edited to add:  I made some purchases of my own today.  I bought Matrix Biolage Cooling Mint Shampoo and Conditioner, a bottle of Ulta Nail Polish Drying Drops, and a bottle of Ulta Silk Wrap Base Coat.  The Ulta products were BOGO.


----------



## rubyjuls

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> My mom and I were watching QVC when they showed an ad for Shu and I was like, "OMG!  Shu is going to be on QVC!"  My mom looked at me like I was nuts and said, "Who is Shu Uemura?"  My mom buys most of her makeup from the drugstore.  I've been lusting after Shu's brushes, but many are out of my price range.



I haven't actually tried any Shu products yet, but I always lust after them each collection.  I'm hoping they'll have the Holiday eye palettes and that they'll be on easy pay.   I'm so excited to see the line on QVC, though I'm even more excited Trish McEvoy will be on next month!  Who'd have thought it?!


----------



## Katie68506

I ordered a couple of things from Sephora inorder to get the traincase full of samples, but the order got cancelled.  But while I was out at Dillards I saw the Lancome train case for $50 ($339 value) with a $36 purchase so I bought that instead.

Includes:
- Définicils Pro Curved Brush Mascara [Full-Size] in Black
- Cils Booster XL Super-Enhancing Mascara Base
- Maquicomplet Complete Coverage Concealer in Correcteur
- Two Le Rouge Absolu Reshaping & Replenishing LipColours [Full-Size] in Coquette and Ruby Silk
- Color Design Sensational Effects Lipcolor [Full-Size] in Work It!
- Color Fever Shine Sensual Sheer Color  Vibrant Lip Shine [Full-Size] in Boiling Point
- Juicy Tubes Jelly Lip Gloss in Magic Spell
- Juicy Tubes Smoothie Lip Gloss in Spring Fling
- Color Design Sensational Effects 7 Eye Shadow Compact in Creme Lustre, Kitten Heel, Guest List, Filigree, Mochaccino, Bikini Golden and Designer
- Blush Subtil Powder Blush Duo in Aplum and Miel Glace
- Bi-Facil Eye Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover [Full-Size]
- Rénergie Microlift R.A.R.E. Superior Lifting Cream SPF 15 Sunscreen
- 3-Piece Brush Set
- Lancôme Signature Train Case

MU ban? What MU ban?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

These came today.

Lippmann Icing on the Cake




ROC Eye Cream


----------



## Imaprincess07

Yesterday I got Rimmel kohl eye liner and Max factor volume couture mascara in black


----------



## mzedith

valtsa said:


> Ran out. TIme for a refill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo spray. Have been dieing to try this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fekkai Full Volume Shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Devitt Eye intensifier in Surat (deep shimmering bronze)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo-Nka Pamplemousse PS. My skin has been SO dry lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo-Nka Lotion PS Toner
> 
> I think that's it for this weekend.



awesome taste in perfume.. love love Fresh perfume.. i have 4 of them. (different ones).


----------



## peach.

OPI Baby It's "Coal" Outside!, Don't Toy With Me!, Play 'Til Midnight

Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## claireZk

it'sanaddiction said:


> These came today.
> 
> Lippmann Icing on the Cake


I love this color!!


----------



## surferchick2

Pimple Eraser (my new HG for anti-aging)

Zia clarifying cleanser

Mac California Dreamin lippie (had to get it from ebay since it's disc)

Protective Nourishment Intensive A serum


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coloresse Rescue Treatment Masque
China Glaze Avalanche
China Glaze For Audrey
China Glaze VIII
Softie Pink Buffer


----------



## Lanier

*Jonathan Beauty Water Shower Purification System*






*Jonathan Green Rootine Nourishing Shampoo*


----------



## cristalena56

bbw of course :shame:
velvet tuberose- body cream, cream body wash, bubble bath, and body splash for mil
sweat pea- body cream for me 
sensual body splash for my mom
and after my $10 gc it was $20 plus tax 

i also went to walgreens and got a fake nail kit(4 full sets, stickers, file, nail glue) on clrx for $2.49 and green nail polish 

ohhhhhhh, and the bbw lady told me on BF they will be opening at 2am!!  lol


----------



## SugarRx

Kat Von D's eyeshadow line at sephora--all 3 sets of them.  The colors go on light or strong depending on how much you put on, they all complement each other, and they all rock as liners!  Love them!


----------



## mariah9999

OPI A Ruby For Rudolph and Essie JAG-U-ARE
They are both gorgeous holiday reds!  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## pinklady77

Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black
L'Oreal Carbon Black Lineur Intense felt tip liquid liner
N.Y.C Chroma Face Glow in Sunstone & Moonstone
Revlon Colorstay foundation in Medium Beige
CoverGirl Shimmering Sands trio
BonneBell Cappuccino l/g
Equate Facial Cleansing Towlettes
Neutrogena Clear Pore Cleanser/Mask


----------



## foxyqt

i got two NARS multiples today! *South Beach* and *Portofino*


----------



## VanessaJean

Miami Glow fragrence by JLO. Love it. One of my faves!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^where do you buy it? it's discontinued, i see it on some discount sites sometimes but that's it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Shoppers Drug Mart. I work there. I heard that it was discontinued too but every so often we get a shipment of it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got a refill of Makeup For Ever Smokey Lash mascara...LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got two things today:  the three-piece "Best of Smashbox" kit from their holiday collection.  It comes with a mini lipgloss in Aura, a tube of Bionic Mascara in Jet Black, and Fusion Soft Lights in Dusk.  I mainly bought it to get the Fusion Soft Lights.  It was a bargain at $19.  I actually split up the set and give my mom the lipgloss and the mascara.  She was so pleased.  

I also got a pack of Ardell brow stencils.  These are just like the Anastasia ones, but they are waaaaaaayyyy cheaper at only ~$4 per pack.  You get four styles to choose from.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice, ACL!  Let me know how you like the Bionic mascara!


----------



## rubyjuls

Ordered some Bobbi Brown stuff from QVC today:









I haven't tried many things from Bobbi Brown (just a lip palette years ago) so I'm excited about trying these out.


----------



## Kansashalo

I bought the Laura Mercier's eye colour palette





as well as her concealer brush.  I also got her GWP as well. It came with a lipstick, body scrub, primer and concealer #2 (plus a really nice case).


----------



## Odette

China Glaze For Audrey
China Glaze Cashmere Creme
China Glaze Vermillion
China Glaze Congo to my Cabana
China Glaze Cherry Crystal
Tend Skin


----------



## Plain&Simple

(this is 3 orders worth, 1 from sephora, 1 from 8ty8beauty, and 1 chanel)

Sephora:
Dior Black Sequins
Sephora OPI Curve-aceous

Chanel:
Haute Chocolat

8ty8beauty:
China Glaze Ruby Pumps
China Glaze X
China Glaze Unplugged
China Glaze Branding Iron

Oh and local salon:
OPI mini holiday set
OPI Ruby for Rudolph
OPI Russian Navy
OPI Dont Toy with Me
OPI Eiffel for this Color
OPI Baby its 'Coal' Outside
OPI Its a Doozi Says Suzi

PHEW!! Oh (guilty face) and my dad said he ordered the Zoya Color Lock system with Pulse for me (the buy one get 1 deal) for christmas/hannakuh (my mom is christian, he is jewish)

wow...reading it all.....wow....lol


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ nice, ACL!  Let me know how you like the Bionic mascara!


I'll have to let you know how my mom likes it as she has it now.  I didn't need another tube of mascara, so I gave it to her.


----------



## bnjj

I came across a kiosk in the mall that had bath bombs, milk bath, etc., 10 for $20 and they smell just as good as the ones from Lush for less than half the price.  I picked up 5 combos and am not sure yet if I am going to package all the combos up in cello tied with a ribbon and give them out separately or if I will make a basket out of them for my cousin.

I got Mango Mania, Very Vanilla, Hawaiian Sunrise, Triple Berry and Anti-stress.






Packaged separately in cello:


----------



## Plain&Simple

^^cute!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Today I got:

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero and Bourbon
Urban Decay Heavy Metal liner in Spandex
Bourjois Shimmering Shine Liquid e/s in Rose Electron
NYX eyehadow trio in Purples


----------



## kirsten

Last night I bought some Urban Decay eyeshadow and eyeshadow primer.


----------



## regretless

LUSH godiva solid shampoo &#9829;


----------



## rubyjuls

I returned the fragrance sampler I had gotten from Sephora during F&F today and used the refund gift card toward the Urban Decay Shadow Vault set they have that I've been lusting after.  I also was able to use the beautybox code to get the train case w/15 samples, the Lolita Lempicka 100 point insider deluxe sample and the Sephora 360 palette *free* for 500 points.   









I also got two more Bobbi Brown items from Nordstrom since I had a Nordstrom note burning a hole in my wallet:


----------



## cathymd

rubyjuls said:


> I returned the fragrance sampler I had gotten from Sephora during F&F today and used the refund gift card toward the Urban Decay Shadow Vault set they have that I've been lusting after. I also was able to use the beautybox code to get the train case w/15 samples, the Lolita Lempicka 100 point insider deluxe sample and the Sephora 360 palette *free* for 500 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got two more Bobbi Brown items from Nordstrom since I had a Nordstrom note burning a hole in my wallet:


 

Wow, I love your haul!! What do you think about the Bobbi Brown pallete?


----------



## Pursefreak25

I bought some MAC nail polish, Dark Angel. Its very pretty on.


----------



## VanessaJean

Receiving my very first Sephora order today! Will post when I pick it up! So excited!


----------



## NoSnowHere

All MAC
Shadows in woodwinked, trax & naked lunch
Pro colour palette
Little darlings pink gloss collection


----------



## VanessaJean

It's here! I Love Sephora!
Here's my very first (but not last) order:
Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Beethoven  
Dylan's Candy Bar Chocolate Cupcake Soda Pop Shower Gel 
Philosophy Acne Kit  
Philosophy The Recipe Box  
Philosophy Coconut Frosting Lip Shine 
Samples- Anastasia Brow Powder Duo, Benefit You Rebel, Cover FX Skin Prep
Deluxe Sample- Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil Mini Black
So excited to try everything!


----------



## VanessaJean

Also my Bath and Body Works order came today:
1 Vanilla Bean Noel handsoap and 1 body wash
3 Twisted Peppermint handsoaps and 1 body wash
2 Winter Candy Apple handsoaps and 1 body wash
1 Cucumber Melon handsoap
1 Coconut Lime Verbena bodywash
1 Dark Chocolate Mocha bodywash
1 Honey Almond bodywash
1 Brown Sugar and Fig body lotion for my Mom
5 Sheer Liplicious lipglosses in Frozen Daiquiri, Cherry Vanilla, Black Cherry, Cotton Candy and Pineapple Juice
That's enough for me for a while!


----------



## peach.

China Glaze polishes at Sally:

Lasso My Heart
Moonlight
Turned Up Turquoise
Awakening
Blue Sparrow
Tempest
For Audrey
Lubu Heels
Top Coat

all for around $20! I also got a pair of Ardell lashes.


----------



## rubyjuls

cathymd said:


> Wow, I love your haul!! What do you think about the Bobbi Brown pallete?



I'll post in the review thread after I get it in the mail.


----------



## Odette

China Glaze polishes at Sally:

Tempest
Coconut Bar
Heaven


----------



## NYCBelle

Sally Hansen Lip Inflation in Sheer Pink (don't see any difference but they feel plump)
Sally Hansen Lip Plumper and Conditioner - unopened still
Blistex Deep Renewal


----------



## kirsten

Been wanting this for awhile now!

I'm also going to Sephora tonight.


----------



## aillae

I just bought two bottles of Chanel nail polish in Lilac Sky and Blue Satin. The latter is going towards my SIL's Xmas present. I also gave her the Chanel Lipgloss in "Glossimer Imaginaire." I was going to keep it for myself, but I don't wear lipgloss at all, so it's going towards my SIL's present.

Lastly, I bought three bottles of China Glaze for Audrey nailpolish! I cannot wait for it to arrive! I'm excited. Gonna give one to my SIL and another to my lil brother's GF.


----------



## lantana19

kirsten said:


> Been wanting this for awhile now!
> 
> I'm also going to Sephora tonight.


 
SO JEALOUS! I want some of this and can't buy right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, maybe next month.


----------



## Necromancer

Today I bought two Yves Saint Laurent Eye Pencils - No. 1 and No. 12, and a Rive Gauche gift pack containing shower gel, body lotion and 50 ml perfume. I bought a small tube of Rosken Skin Repair cream too. (I like to keep it in my handbag for whenever my hands feel a bit dry.)


----------



## regretless

i finally dropped by sally's today!!


chinaglaze, buy 2 get 1 free! 




ravishing dahling, shower together, awakening ($3.25 each w/ a sally's card)

and seche vite top coat!




$4.95 (with a sally's card) 


will def be going back for more CG soon (:


----------



## lothlorien14

I've gone mascara crazy...................... Yesterday i ordered the Lancome hypnose, Elizabeth arden double density maximum volume, 2x Avon super full mascaras (love this). And today i just ordered Chanel exceptionnel and inimitable mascaras. 

Yikes.................. 6 in total. I'm going to throw my others and keep these in rotation. I currently have the avon super full, Lancome virtuose (hate) YSL faux cils (loves), Diorshow (ok)

My HG is YSL faux cils but i want to try the Chanels. 

No more mascaras for me.........I am addicted.. lol


----------



## keodi

smashbox master's class vol 3.
rosebud salve lip balm
MAC lipliner in chestnut
jo malone blue agava cacao


----------



## vasiliki

kirsten said:


> Been wanting this for awhile now!
> 
> I'm also going to Sephora tonight.


 
i got a sample of this from sephora.....its definitely yummy!


----------



## sara999

nail polish!


Creative - Hyde in the Dark 
ZOYA - Richelle [462] 
ZOYA - Shivon 
ZOYA - Zara 
Creative - Rock Royalty
essie - Bermuda Shorts
OPI - Coronation
OPI - Extravagance 
OPI - Classic
Creative - Souvenir Junkie 
Creative - Heiress  
essie - Exotic Liras 
essie - Can't Filmfest
essie - Strawberry Shortcake
essie - Aruba Blue  
essie - Coral Reef  
essie - Jelly Apple
essie - Double Indemnity
essie - Jewel


----------



## NoSnowHere

aillae said:


> I just bought two bottles of Chanel nail polish in Lilac Sky and Blue Satin. The latter is going towards my SIL's Xmas present. I also gave her the Chanel Lipgloss in "Glossimer Imaginaire." I was going to keep it for myself, but I don't wear lipgloss at all, so it's going towards my SIL's present.
> 
> Lastly, I bought three bottles of China Glaze for Audrey nailpolish! I cannot wait for it to arrive! I'm excited. Gonna give one to my SIL and another to my lil brother's GF.


 
I am in love with For Audrey!!!  It's so pretty .


----------



## exotikittenx

*Chanel Rosee shimmery powder*  This- I only paid $2.50 for!  I received a free Neiman Marcus gift card by mail.  








And a free mini Dior J'Adore parfum.


----------



## Pursegrrl

oooh, a little fun with Sephora online tonight:

Sephora/OPI nail polish:
I'm with Brad
It's somewhere in my Purse
Never Enough Shoes
Run with it!

T3 Liquid Iron Booster (LOVE how this smooths down my hair)


----------



## claireZk

exotikittenx said:


> *Chanel Rosee shimmery powder*  This- I only paid $2.50 for!  I received a free Neiman Marcus gift card by mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a free mini Dior J'Adore parfum.


Oh wow!  That's awesome! 

Neimans hasn't sent me one of those cards in a loooooong time!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Pursegrrl said:


> oooh, a little fun with Sephora online tonight:
> 
> Sephora/OPI nail polish:
> I'm with Brad
> It's somewhere in my Purse
> Never Enough Shoes
> Run with it!


 I have had my eye on all of these!


----------



## Odette

Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil in Gunmetal
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Gunmetal
L'Occitane Almond Supple Skin Oil


----------



## exotikittenx

claireZk said:


> Oh wow!  That's awesome!
> 
> Neimans hasn't sent me one of those cards in a loooooong time!




I know!  It was actually my first one ever and I felt quite lucky.  I wish they sent them more often!  Do you know when or to whom or how they decide to send them out?  I get depressed when everyone's like "Oh, I got my free gift card!" And then I don't get one!


----------



## keodi

today I got urban decay 24/7 in zero and rockstar! love it!


----------



## tmc089

Last night I went to CCO and got some stuff for my RAOK buddy and some Bobbi Brown lipgloss in Petal for my mom (for xmas). I also picked up some Fix+ for myself!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Been wanting to try Dermalogica, so I saw the Skin Therapist at Ulta and she hooked me up with one of their kits to get me started.  I am looking forward to seeing what this does for my skin.


----------



## peach.

*ArmCandy*, you're going to love Dermalogica. I believe I purged at first, but once my skin got used to it I fell in love. Everything is very gentle.

I got:

Seche Vite top coat
4 pairs of false lashes

I'm getting into lashes lately...I still have hard time applying them though!


----------



## Pursegrrl

barbie_slayer said:


> I have had my eye on all of these!


 
Go for it!!  The Sephora/OPI polishes are a steal at $9 IMO...they last forever and don't chip (for some reason OPI polishes chip horribly on me but these don't, LOL).


----------



## richprincess

I went to Sephora today and I got:
Nars Bronzing Powder (Laguna)
Nars Lip Gloss (Chihuahua)-my new favorite lip gloss!!
Rosebud salve
L'Occitane hand cream
Too Faced Lash Injection
and a free L'Occitane Cleansing Foam

Overall Im very pleased with my loot today. I love everything I purchased.


----------



## frostedcouture

i spent a lot of time shopping today with my mom! 
got L'Oreal HIP e/s duo in Foxy and Gunmetal.  I'm going to use them as liners because they are so bright and fun  
Nivea lip care x2, one for my mom too 
(from ulta)

then at the mall~~Sephora
Urban decay 24/7 in zero!!!! i'm so excited that i finally got it
urban decay e/s (maui wowie)  really pretty and simple.


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks to you guys, I went to Sally's and bought some China Glaze colors as well as the Seche Vite top coat. I got the buy2, get 1 free deal plus used my Sally's card!







Colors are (left to right)
Sexy Silhouette, Chiaroscuro, and Unplugged


----------



## Pursefanatic85

mac jardin aires pigment & colourforms warm palette


----------



## fufu

Bought a dior eyeshadow palette  Loving the colours but haven't have the time to experiment it 

Also bought a lancome virtuose mascara


----------



## Rondafaye

I bought the Guerlain Kohl eyeliner in Noir and loved it so much, I ordered it in Blue, Brun, Oriental Bronze and Oriental Metal. I watched YouTube to see how to apply it the traditional way -- and it worked!


----------



## sara999

Nars - night star
Mac - brown down e/s 
Mac - teddy eyeliner
Mac - nylon e/s
Chanel - vitalumiere (SO amazing)


----------



## regretless

frostedcouture said:


> i spent a lot of time shopping today with my mom!
> got L'Oreal HIP e/s duo in Foxy and Gunmetal.  I'm going to use them as liners because they are so bright and fun
> Nivea lip care x2, one for my mom too
> (from ulta)
> 
> then at the mall~~Sephora
> Urban decay 24/7 in zero!!!! i'm so excited that i finally got it
> urban decay e/s (maui wowie)  really pretty and simple.


oh i love nivea lip stuff! what kind did you get? 




Kansashalo said:


> Thanks to you guys, I went to Sally's and bought some China Glaze colors as well as the Seche Vite top coat. I got the buy2, get 1 free deal plus used my Sally's card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are (left to right)
> Sexy Silhouette, Chiaroscuro, and Unplugged


i have unplugged too! it's such an amazing color (:


----------



## NoSnowHere

I just ordered from Sephora:  Purity Made Simple, Sephora brand blending eye shadow brush, and a $2 nail polish thingy to get free shipping.


----------



## rubyjuls

Used my Sephora $15 off $35 gift card to get:





Then made use of the friends & family code at Shu Uemura to get:


----------



## VanessaJean

100 ml Britney Spears Fantasy perfume for 19.99! I love my work!


----------



## frostedcouture

regretless said:


> oh i love nivea lip stuff! what kind did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> i have unplugged too! it's such an amazing color (:



it says a kiss of moisture on the tube


----------



## kippeydale

Stocked up on VS Coconut Sugar bath/body products
Lancome's new LE eyeshadow Up Until Dawn


----------



## frostedcouture

I went to Ulta to buy more doorbusters but they didn't even have any left!  lol. But I got some body washes (they were BOGO free) and a Blistex silk and shine for some reason although I have enough chapsticks


----------



## MichelleAntonia

rubyjuls said:


> Used my Sephora $15 off $35 gift card to get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then made use of the friends & family code at Shu Uemura to get:




which color is that? i love it!


----------



## Katie68506

Used my Sephora $15 off $35 gift card to get the LORAC Croc Case - Full Face.  The colors are much prettier in person, ideal for the holidays.


----------



## rubyjuls

MichelleAntonia said:


> which color is that? i love it!


Petal Shine 809


----------



## Miyoshi637

I'm super excited about this. I went to the dollar tree with my mom yesterday morning to get some Xmas bags, since it's the cheapest place to get them. And I always have to look at the beauty section. And they had Crackle nail polish!!!! Only in blue and yellow, but still. Since seeing it on the Halloween nail thread, I've been dying for it and it came in a 2 pack with another color. So for $3 I got 6 nail polishes


----------



## elizat

Fekkai Curl Creme (which I am on the fence about- not a HG product, but maybe w/ a much needed cut it will be)
4 nail polishes- OPI, China Glaze and Ulta brand


----------



## MichelleAntonia

rubyjuls said:


> Petal Shine 809




thanks!


used my sephora code to get nars dolce vita lipstick. a must have staple!


----------



## zenzen

I just ordered these last night: 

-the Givenchy Holiday 2008 Prismissime Eyes Tempting Chocolate eyeshadow palette for myself
-the Sephora Beauty Insider exclusive Vincent Longo Flower Shadow Collection to split up and give as gifts 
- Shiseido The Makeup Eyelash Curler 

^_^ can't wait to get the packages in the mail.


----------



## lantana19

Stainless slanted Tweezermans, Japonesque brush cleaner, flat top badger brush from Coastal Scents which was 25% off TODAY ONLY!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Nars Rated R:: pic borrowed from photobucket.


----------



## claireZk

zenzen said:


> I just ordered these last night:
> 
> -the Givenchy Holiday 2008 Prismissime Eyes Tempting Chocolate eyeshadow palette for myself
> -the Sephora Beauty Insider exclusive Vincent Longo Flower Shadow Collection to split up and give as gifts
> - Shiseido The Makeup Eyelash Curler
> 
> ^_^ can't wait to get the packages in the mail.


That Givenchy palette is sooooo gorgeous IRL


----------



## pinkdot

Just recently bought a burt&bees soapbark and chamomile facial cleanser. I really like it.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Today I bought:

Nars blush in Casino
Nyx lipgloss in Natural(love it!)
and Nyx shimmer eyeshadow in a golden color( cant remeber the name)


----------



## NoSnowHere

From MAC:  paint pot in Painterly and eye shadow in shale


----------



## renie

Bobbi Brown gel liners in espresso, black and bronze - they are having a FF sale


----------



## rubyjuls

Got a few things from ebay:
Shu Uemura Lolishine Reflects Lipstick #316
Shu Uemura Lolishine Reflects Lipstick #366
Chanel JC in Reflex


----------



## babevivtan

*Sparkle Eye Palette 02*
"A choice of two palettes each containing five, smooth, crease-resistant eye colours in dramatic, tropical shades and embossed with a unique motif, containing marula oil sourced from Namibia through the unique Community Trade programme."

I got the one below.






*Sparkle Eyeliner*

"This seasons must-have accessory! Discover three glittering colours in wild, striking tints to add definition to the eyes and complete your winter look, each containing all the benefits of Community Trade aloe vera sourced from Guatemala."

I got the green and silver.


----------



## mariah9999

OPI Happy Anniversary
OPI Yoga-ta Get This Blue!


----------



## mariah9999

Lippmann Collection *****es Brew...Thanks Karman!  Amazingly beautiful color!!!


----------



## sara999

mario badescu foaming glycolic cleanser
opi my private jet (new version)
redken extreme fuel
bumble & bumble red hair powder


----------



## Cate14

DiorShow Mascara
DiorShow Blackout Mascara
Sonia Kashuk lip pencil
Creme de la Mer (sample given at counter--does that count?)


----------



## VanessaJean

I just ordered a bunch of stuff from the Philosophy website but I will wait until it comes to post it all.


----------



## lantana19

Skinceuticals Phyto Corrective Gel


----------



## Pursegrrl

WOW, the day after my fabulous RAOK package arrived, I got a Sephora delivery!

Sephora/OPI polishes
I'm with Brad
Never Enough Shoes
Run with it
It's somewhere in my purse

T3 Heat seeking liquid iron booster:  I'm a hair product junkie and am always looking for a great way to smooth my frizz (esp with rain this time of year, yuck) and smooth out my waves.  I use just a tiny dab after blow drying my hair to where it's just drier than damp and then continue drying and smooth with my GHD flat iron.  Works great!!


----------



## elizat

Tarte Smooth Operator foundation
Stila Gift of Glaze set


----------



## sara999

lantana19 said:


> Skinceuticals Phyto Corrective Gel


i use their b5 serum, i love it!


----------



## foxyqt

i got some new stuff from sephora:

- Too Faced Retractable Kabuki Brush (sooo cute!)
- Benefit Gilded Highlighting Pencil
- Stila 3-Pan Pallette
- Philosophy The Holiday Cookbook


----------



## lantana19

sara999 said:


> i use their b5 serum, i love it!


 
That's cool, I just ordered this because my derma recommended it, but I'm actually getting tired of Skinceuticals and thinking of switching to Mario Badescu, their products are a lot cheaper.


----------



## jane

At the Nordstrom Private Shopping event last night:

+ Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick "Ardent"
+ Chanel Nail Color "Marilyn"
+ Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Foundation "Gentle Ivory" (love this!)
+ Shisiedo Pureness Oil Blotting Papers
+ La Prairie Refining Lotion toner
+ La Prairie Time Release Moisturizer


----------



## NYCBelle

I'm starting to try and experiment with eye shadows so i bought a Maybelline compact.  Its called Crown Jewels and I love that it has Lid, Crease and Brow Bone printed on the eye shadow lol because if not I'd be totally clueless.  I've been using the same Clinique compact for years...yeah i hardly wear make up


----------



## exotikittenx

Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencils in Bourbon and Rockstar





Chanel D'Or Gold Fever Highlighter





Laura Mercier Lip Stain (free BI gift from Sephora)


----------



## KickinKitty

exotikittenx said:


> Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencils in Bourbon
> 
> Laura Mercier Lip Stain (free BI gift from Sephora)


 
was this full size? according to the oz. size they listed it is, but theyve been wrong before...


----------



## perlefine

Clean Fresh Laundry


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Does a Coach wristlet being used as a makeup bag count as a beauty purchase? 







More piccies here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/new-goodies-reveal-lots-of-pics-to-come-393841.html


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mac snowgirl, pink grapefruit, & bonus beat lipglasses & OPI Brand new skates n/p


----------



## exotikittenx

KickinKitty said:


> was this full size? according to the oz. size they listed it is, but theyve been wrong before...



It said it was, so we'll see!  I hope so.  The last time I got a full size Benefit eyeshadow as a gift.  I'll let you know if it is once it arrives!


----------



## paintednightsky

Urban Decay 24/7 in Rockstar
Dior Iconic (I like the Diowshow so much better!  The Iconic is so generic like a drugstore brand mascara and I was disappointed.)
Two China Glaze polishes in LOL and Radiofanatic.  I tested these both out and love them!
Seche Vite Top Coat (first time trying this out)


----------



## mariah9999

OPI I'm a Princess, You're Not!
Essie Groovy Grape


----------



## Anoka

My mum and i went out Christmas shopping and i picked out a bunch of polishes for christmas. I got:
OPI Russian Navy
OPI Yoga-ta get this blue
OPI Significant Other Color
China Glaze Sexy in the City
China Glaze Ruby Pumps

I'm so excited to try them all, but i don't get them until christmas morning.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got refills on my two favorite Kiehls products!

Olive & Fruit Oil nourishing shampoo:



Extra strength conditioning rinse with coconut oil:



While I have no product loyalty, LOL, I DO adore these products.  And the Kiehls deodorant cream (comes in a small tube) is amazing as well!


----------



## rubyjuls

Decided to take advantage of the Bergdorf Goodman Beauty Gift card event:
Chanel Narcisse JC
Chanel Splendeur Nail Polish 
Trish McEvoy Platinum Little Black Card


----------



## luvbags3

Took advantage of Benefit F&F

Badgal plum mascara
Get Bent angled eyeliner brush
Her glossiness- didn't hear it from me
Non fiction foundation Vol.2


----------



## barbie_slayer

Stila Gift of Glaze (currently on sale at Sephora!!!), Vincent Longo curling mascara


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Pretty much all of this was purchased for my sister for Christmas

OPI
Merry Holly-days
Russian Navy
Midnight in Moscow

Urban Decay Primer Potion (one for me one for my sister)

BE
Guilty Pleasures 2 eye shadow set
Buxom babes diamond lips kit
Mineral Veil Trio

Ecotools brush set (one for me and one for my sister)

3 Lush bubble bars


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hi, I have no life so I am purchasing more from Sephora (LMAO), as a little treat to getting a ton of Christmas shopping done yesterday!

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer:  it's received great reviews, and I'm always looking for a backup to my favorite Smashbox primer just in case (Intuit photo shoot is great too but sometimes a little too creamy and too long to dry depending)


----------



## kippeydale

Pursegrrl said:


> Hi, I have no life so I am purchasing more from Sephora (LMAO), as a little treat to getting a ton of Christmas shopping done yesterday!
> 
> Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer: it's received great reviews, and I'm always looking for a backup to my favorite Smashbox primer just in case (Intuit photo shoot is great too but sometimes a little too creamy and too long to dry depending)


 
I like Clarins Instant Smooth, but it is completely different from Smashbox, or any primers that come in a pump, are clear, or have a gel-like consistency.  It is peachy-pink and feels/looks like a lip balm.


----------



## lantana19

Shikai Color Reflect shampoo in Deep and Shikai shower gel in Yuzu, I'm trying to get away from sulfates.


----------



## VanessaJean

2 packs of Marcelle facial cleansing wipes.


----------



## rubyjuls

Sephora:
Nars Arabesque Nail Polish
Nars Saratoga Nail Polish (_finally_ back in stock)
Nars Pussy Galore Nail Polish
Deluxe Sample - full size Laura Mercier Mulberry Lip Stain


----------



## ElizaHoneyShed

Dr. Murad Soothing Skin and Lip Therapy, 
Seems to be the only thing that works for my chapped winter lips - everything else wears off in seconds.


----------



## regretless

eyelash curler! yay!


----------



## sheanabelle

^oooh, I need a new one.


----------



## cheekypig

Ooh! I got my very first ever China Glaze's! These aren't even available where I live (New Zealand) and so I'm so excited that I made an order on h2t for a few ChG's that look so lovely! I can't wait to try them! H2T is a great place to buy polishes, esp if you're in NZ or international; so cheap in NZD; under half the price of an OPI bottle and that includes the shipping! 

I'll just post some bottle pics and my order!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

^
Pretty colors!

Today I got OPI "Brand New Skates" and Essie "Jag-U-Are" and Good to Go topcoat...on a quest to find OPI "Baby it's Coal Outside" now...


----------



## mariah9999

^^I love those China Glaze colors Cheekypig!  I just got Rescue Beauty Lounge Recycle.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## claireZk

I just ordered some Avon lippies...
24k gold in Golden Raisin, Natural Gold, Pink, and Ruby in Gold, and Color Rich Mousse in Delicate Pink


----------



## pbandj

Ive been good this week but now I should leave because this thread makes me wanna buy stuff


----------



## barbie_slayer

I've been good so far...but I am visiting MAC and Sephora later todayush:


----------



## exotikittenx

KickinKitty said:


> was this full size? according to the oz. size they listed it is, but theyve been wrong before...




It is full size, 0.21 oz as listed on the website, but the packaging is slightly different than the one in the store (I think...).


----------



## jane

Exchanged Chanel rouge allure lipstick "Ardent" for "Remarkable" instead.


----------



## blushingbaby

I have purchased the Miss Poplular Highlighter from Benefit, DuWop Venom Lip Primer and YSL Touche d'Or from the Bow Collection.


----------



## pond23

I've been good about my makeup purchases lately.

I picked up MAC "Spirit" lipstick and "Strada" blush last week.


----------



## lilgooseberry

I've been obsessed with this new make-up line called illamasqua, cannot resist purchasing something when i walk past... so today i treated myself with....
Illamasqua creme eye shadow- crumble (right)
Illamasqua powder eye shadow- melodrama (left)
Dior nail varnish- black sequins


----------



## claireZk

I re-ordered Tocca solid perfume and Dior Shimmer Star blush from Sephora.  I'm *really* hoping the order actually goes through this time


----------



## missjenjen

I bought from sephora 
 			  					 							 									 									  		Philosophy Handmade - 4 oz 
 			  					 							 									 									  		2-Stila Shine On Gift Of Glaze now $22 at sephora  i bought it for $28 
another purchase
			  					 							 									 									  		Philosophy Hope in a Jar - 0.5 oz (so small)
			  					 							 									 									  		Philosophy Purity Made Simple To Go - 3.5 oz 
			  					 							 									 									  		Tweezerman Slant Tweezers - Assorted Colors - Red 
			  					 							 									 									  		Sephora Brand Colorful Eye Shadow Palette - Timides S'Abstenir 06


----------



## barbie_slayer

Dylan's Candy Bar soda pop shower gel & lip balm in chocolate cupcake...Sephora has these packaged together for $24, which is a slight savings.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Clarins Instant Smooth (a primer) and a small sample of Missoni Acqua perfume.

So far I'm really liking this primer (small test patch this evening)...it's unscented and looks like it would be a really thick eye cream consistency - it comes in a jar - but it goes on super light and dries immediately!


----------



## truegem

Dior-Diorshow Mascara-Plum 878 

With my $15.00 off and free shipping code I was a happy camper.  Plus another 10% I hope to get from shopping through my credit card company's website.


----------



## hah116

Today I purchased:

All OPIs...
Koala-Beary
Dating a Royal
Oh... to be 25 again
Tickle my France-y
My Chiahuahua Bites
Holy Pink Pagoda
Coney Island Cotton Candy
Goin' Ape-ricot


----------



## pond23

From Sephora.com:

Philosophy "The Supernatural Airbrushed Canvas SPF 15" in "Sand"
Philosophy "The Cocktail Party"


----------



## cheekypig

Like I mentioned a couple days ago, I purchased a few China Glaze polishes. I have a few photos of one of the colours. 

It's absolutely beautiful and definitely my favourite; *China Glaze 2NITE*! 












Indoors:


----------



## iThwl.u.m

I bought from Sephora:
BE starter kit
urban decay eye premier
got some free samples and a LM&#12288;lip stain

I bought from Smashbox.com
Award winner kit


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered Chanel Rodeo Drive Nail Polish from Chanel.com. They wrapped it for me and included 2 deluxe sized samples. 





http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq106/623debbie/Picture-7.jpg


----------



## VanessaJean

From Philosophy:
Candy Cane body wash
Holiday Angel body wash
Holiday Angel lip shine
Melting Chocolate lip shine
Sweet Coconut Milk lip shine
Tiki Hut gift set (for my Mom for XMas)
Microdelivery free sample
Hope in a Jar moisturizer free sample
Amazing Grace shower gel
Philosophy tote with awesome free samples- some are huge!


----------



## angellisa

i just made a sephora.com order, and here is what I got:

* Givenchy Phenomen Eyes Mascara in black (sooo excited to try this!!)
* Benefit BADgal Plum mascara (i thought i'd try a new color, and i hear plum is flattering with green eyes)
* Disney Pumpkin Spice Lip Balm, and Disney White Tea Lipbalm (these were too cute to pass up)
* Anastasia Universal Brow Pencil (I have no idea if this will be too dark for me, but it said it flatters most brows)
* Viva la Juicy Roller Ball (since I wanted to try out the scent)


----------



## lantana19

Merlot grape seed moisturizer


----------



## claireZk

Damn these sales!  I ordered some Philosophy 3-in-1's, since they were having the 3 for $33 deal.  I got Blackberry, Lime Light and Fresh Cream


----------



## exotikittenx

A new angled blush brush


And Benefit Creaseless Cream Eyeshadow in "Birthday Suit"


----------



## jc2239

it'sanaddiction said:


> I ordered Chanel Rodeo Drive Nail Polish from Chanel.com. They wrapped it for me and included 2 deluxe sized samples.



love the wrapping paper and how great that you got to awesome samples!


----------



## cocobella

Sephora-
NARS Angelika
NARS Super Orgasm
NARS Sweet Dreams
CK Intense Euphoria (for bf)
& ghd Pink IV Styler!

MAC-
Graphblack Technakohl liner- backup
Snob l/s

CCO-
MAC twinks e/s
Femme-Fi e/s
Steppin' Out Dazzleglass

Chanel-
Exceptionnel Mascara Smoky Noir- backup


----------



## VanessaJean

L'Oreal- Telescopic Mascara
It was recommended by my friend who is a cosmetician so I am going to try it.


----------



## hsiaolin

This is one of my purchases this year, but I didn't take any pictures for other items. I have been looking for a good brush set for a while, and this one is totally worthy. Although it's a bit pricy, it's very good in quality.  I paid $175+tax from Saks.


----------



## talexs

Nude facial cleansing oil- I love this stuff
Philosophy "By the Fire" gift set
LaVanila lip gloss
Bliss Lemon and Sage body butter


----------



## Odette

Thank you Mom for the giftcard to Sephora...

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Bourbon
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Shotgun
Benefit Cosmetics Ooh La Lift
Bliss Salved 20-in-1 Wonder Balm

Use code FYP96 through 12/14 to get 15% off your online order...


----------



## barbie_slayer

MAC pearlglide eyeliners in Black Russian, Wolf, Rave, Miss Fortune, Bankroll, Molasses, and Spare Change

MAC beauty powder blush in Stark Naked!! I finally found it at Bloomingdales today!


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome's Aquatique and the latest PWP that included 2 lipsticks, 4 eyeshadows, blush, mascara, cils booster, and Renergie Microlift RARE


----------



## keodi

-*Urban Decay primer potion* this awesome I tested it last light when I got ready for my christmas party and my eye make up stayed on all night.
*Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in dime*.


----------



## Angel1988

I just realise I've gone a little makeup crazy lately... And I'va also ordered the Guerlain cleansing creme. Anyway, here are my purchases, for reference I have fair skin, dark green eyes and golden blonde hair.


- Guerlain black liquid eye liner
- Guerlain black loose kohl (great for the waterline and a very subtle shimmer, it's also cool applying it the eastern way)
- Guerlain kiss kiss lip gloss in 800: crystal pearl and in 803: intriging butterfly
- Guerlain eye shadow quad: 403 mysterious butterfly
- Guerlain pinceau to apply eye shadow 
- Guerlain météorites gold temptation compact holiday 2007
- Dior: Iconic mascara in noir
- Chanel: mono eye shadow: black star, I also own the matching white: platine
- Armani: designer foundation (creme) in number 2
- Armani: eye lash curler 
- Kérastase chroma riche shampoo
- Kérastase masquintense for fine hair

And here are some pics (I didn't take them myself though):


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Thanks to a nice little cash gift from my mom and dad, I was able to treat myself to a tube of Exceptionnel De Chanel mascara.  I have love it since I tried it for Allure Experts, but I was having a hard time stomaching paying $28 for mascara.


----------



## regretless

supermodel perfume: free! 
but they said i had to get something else b/c the total can't be $0.00. so i got a lollypop (why are those things $2.00? it's crazy! ) 





love spell 





co bigelow lipgloss & a free lambie


----------



## Pursefanatic85

regretless said:


> supermodel perfume: free!
> but they said i had to get something else b/c the total can't be $0.00. so i got a lollypop (why are those things $2.00? it's crazy! )



ugh I went to use my $10.00 GC & got the same thing, but had to pay $5.00  b/c it couldn't be double discounted so i had to pay regular price of $15.00 - $10.00 = $5


----------



## latte-grande

Chanel blush in rose Tweed


----------



## scarlett_2005

I finally used my 15% off Sephora discount last night. I ordered Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer(oil free). 

I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## cupcakekiss

shu uemura cleansing oil
urban decay VIP eyeliner bundle
sephora compact mirror


----------



## kippeydale

Revlon's Hushed Blush and Peachy Keen (clearance at Walgreens) and 4 Jane endless liquid eyeliners:  midnight, darkest blue (metallic), charcoal (metallic), and some shimmery bronze (the name escapes me)


----------



## Dawn

fresh sugar deodorant/antiperspirant
bioelements decongestant cleanser
bioelements equalizer (toner)
bioelements pumice scrub


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH:

Sonic Death Monkey Shower Gel
2 Mr. Butterworth Bath Bombs
Christmas Cake Soap (free)
Ma Bar Bubble Bar
Chocolate Whip Stick Lip Balm
Vanilla Fountain Bath Bomb

Philosophy Baby Grace Fragrance 
Philosophy Cinnamon Buns Bath Gel (my first time using one of their gels)


----------



## grayxie

Got a package from Sephora from my bff:
Nars female trouble gloss
Nars orgasm blush
nail brush


----------



## xocoachxo

Ralph Lauren Perfume Coffret 
Frederic Fekkai Shampoo, Conditioner and Lotion (Sephora Special Trio only 20.00!)
Philosophy Red Velvet Cake Shower Gel

Several Samples of Ojon Shampoo and Conditioner
Several Ren Products-moisturizer, mask, night cream and cleansing gel!
Pretty good freebies today!


----------



## VanessaJean

Benefit Badgal mascara (XMas gift from my Mom). I haven't tried it yet so I am really excited to.


----------



## nordia5

Makeup Forever - 5 cream concealer palette


----------



## mariah9999

OPI An Affair in Red Square
OPI Queen of West Web-erly (I didn't even know this was out yet!)
OPI You Don't Know Jacques!


----------



## MissTiss

nordia5 said:


> Makeup Forever - 5 cream concealer palette


 

I got that too. 

Plus: 
BE Buxom Lips Gloss in Roxanne
BE Diamond Lips Collection


----------



## Odette

For me:
Incoco White Cloud french mani tips

For friend for Christmas:
Benefit Justine Case (California Kissin', Benetint, Eyecon, concealer)
Benefit Her Glossiness lipgloss (sugar plum color)


----------



## lantana19

Order from Everyday Minerals:

Carrot cuticle butter

Girl's Day lip color

eye color in Mistletoe

free sample makeup kit with Foundations in Cool-Fair (Matte),Buff-Fairly Light Neutral (Matte) ,Buff-Linen (Matte), Blush in Theme Park, and Intensive concealer in fair.


----------



## VanessaJean

Tresor by Lancome for my Mom for XMas
My Philosophy order from last week was slightly damaged so I emailed them and they are replacing the entire order and expediting it so it can be here in time for XMas. I love Philosophy! Great customer service.


----------



## baglover1973

Creme de la mer 2oz
La mer lifting serum
Bobbi brown shadow/gloss compact
Bobbi brown nude shimmer lip gloss
du wopp "best of du wopp" 
Fiberwig mascara


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

My Chanel nail trio came today.  I got Allegoria, Tulipe Noir, and Rouge Noir in a cute little Chanel case.  The case is designed to fit 3 Chanel polish bottles perfectly, and it has a sparkly fringe on the edge of the closure.  Cute!


----------



## godsavechanel

opi's play til midnight and brand new skates
i was sooo happy when they had these, i checked last week and they were all gone, but I guess they got more


----------



## MissTiss

MAC stuff (posted in the MAC purchases thread)

And MaxFactor Volume Couture mascara in Rich Black - so far I really like it!

China Glaze Ruby Pumps - to wear at Christmas.


----------



## Imaprincess07

T3 evolution dryer and T3 travel dryer from QVC. Couldn't resists the easy pay.


----------



## shakti29

From Sephora:

A new atomizer

NARS Orgasm blush

Sephora by OPI: Skinny Jeans and Meet for Drinks


----------



## Angel1988

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> My Chanel nail trio came today.  I got Allegoria, Tulipe Noir, and Rouge Noir in a cute little Chanel case.  The case is designed to fit 3 Chanel polish bottles perfectly, and it has a sparkly fringe on the edge of the closure.  Cute!



Congrets on your purchases.
Please post a pic when you put on the Tulipe Noir, I'm looking for a new dark red nail polish, though not as dark as Rouge Noir (which I already have) and I was thinking about Tulipe Noir of Red Dream.


----------



## sickness

baglover1973 said:


> Creme de la mer 2oz
> La mer lifting serum
> Bobbi brown shadow/gloss compact
> Bobbi brown nude shimmer lip gloss
> du wopp "best of du wopp"
> Fiberwig mascara



got the bobbi brown nude shimmer lip gloss as well. it's for my lady btw!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Angel1988 said:


> Congrets on your purchases.
> Please post a pic when you put on the Tulipe Noir, I'm looking for a new dark red nail polish, though not as dark as Rouge Noir (which I already have) and I was thinking about Tulipe Noir of Red Dream.



Antoher member posted pics of Tulipe Noir here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-nail-polish-are-you-currently-wearing-184248-248.html#post9019523


----------



## karman

Picked up Lippmann Holiday, Lady Marmalade, Shut Up and Drive, Pump Up the Jam and Chanel Tulipe Noir, Perle Rosee, and Red Dream


----------



## missjenjen

I bought these from beautycrunch.com

eye shadow trio: pretty pansy     1     $8.00  $8.00
eye shadow trio: ravishing ros    1     $8.00  $8.00
blanc                             1     $8.00  $8.00
noire                             1     $8.00  $8.00
gift of glaze                     4     $5.50  $22.00
The Stila Stars Set               3     $25.00  $75.00

total of $139.96


----------



## twin53

from coastal scents:  italian badger deluxe fan brush. i love it


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Laura Mercier caramel lipstick
MAC penultimate eyeliner &
Chanel Django nail polish

oh yeah & VS Winterberry lotion


----------



## VanessaJean

Calgon body spray 4 pack
Ed Hardy for women fragrance
Maybelline XXL Extensions mascara
Quo powder brush
Harajuku G fragrance
L'Oreal Double Extend mascara


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM free sample kit and 6 pc. custom kit


----------



## mariah9999

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Uptempo Plum (couldn't resist the color)


----------



## Jahpson

Giorgio Armani second skin nude makeup!!

the product is just as good as raved. You cant really tell that I have foundation on and its so light and makes my skin feel silky smooth!!

Highly recommended.


----------



## Karenada

Ciate nail varnish in plastic fantastic and guest list
Maybelline 'The Colossal Volum' Express' Mascara


----------



## foxyqt

Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in 4.5 Sand .. I gave my Chanel Pro Lumiere to my mom as it was the wrong shade for me, way too dark!

and I also got Benefit Badgal eye pencil.. both are good so far


----------



## perlefine

L'oreal Hip Jelly Balm in Savory
Weleda Coldcream "Everon Face Balm
Rimmel London Renew & Lift Smoothing Concealer


----------



## regretless

glittery stuff from cherryculture (:


avon







lipbalm / mini glimmersticks








ultra luxury eyeliner &#9829; / purple, blue and black mini mascara





OPI tickle my france-y / kyoto pearl

sephora





bath & body works:





the b&bw's in my city are all of of the lambie blankets ):
i still wanted to use my giftcard & coupon so i got some glossing creams instead (:


----------



## mcb100

Well I got a Vanity Limited Edition Palette by Tarte. 




It's actually useful for creating makeup looks, it has a lot of cool colors and if you ever wanted to take it with you somewhere it folds up in this really cool, gold-colored little box. 

I also needed new makeup brushes since I have a few Mac ones but they're really old, so I just got this little mini set from Sephora and it's cute. The brushes are soft, too.


----------



## cristalena56

too faced illuminating powder from the smurfette collection


----------



## Pursegrrl

MUFE concealer creme palette #1
NARS bronzing powder in Laguna:  looking for a very light contouring shade!!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Philosophy warm by the fire- it was on sale today


----------



## talexs

Another Philosophy warm by the fire (i just love it), Kerastase shampoo and conditioner, and some Fekkai glossing cream (everybody that I know loves it, but I have fine hair, I hope it works well)


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^That glossing cream is amazing.. just make sure you don't too much or it'll look start looking greasy very quickly.


----------



## Pursegrrl

LanaThaSTAR said:


> ^That glossing cream is amazing.. just make sure you don't too much or it'll look start looking greasy very quickly.


 
Yes, start with a teeny bit and build up from there until you know how much your hair can take.  I have thick, wavy hair with highlights and can normally tolerate a lot of product, but the Fekkai glossing creme is SUPER greasy even if my hair gets too much.  Less is more!

Enjoy!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ I'm going to get me that glossing cream w my gift card. Is it great for taming frizz??


----------



## Pursegrrl

NoSnowHere said:


> ^ I'm going to get me that glossing cream w my gift card. Is it great for taming frizz??


 
It is!  I have tons of similar products as I'm always searching for a HG that calms my frizz, especially since I'm in rainy weather a good chunk of the year (except for all the SNOW we've had recently, LOL).

I actually use the FF glossing creme after my hair is completely dry, rather than damp.  I use a GHD product for the final part of drying my hair, smooth my hair with my GHD styler, start the basics of my makeup (foundation, powder) and then go put a little FF creme in my hair, wash my hands and continue doing my makeup.  

Maybe that was more info than you needed!  I just re-emphasize to everyone to NOT use too much of this product...once you get to that too greasy stage there's no way to fix.


----------



## coachwife6

Chantecaille tinted moisturizer, Dior compact with bronzer and other shades (don't know what it's called but it has shimmer), Kate Somerville exfoliator, T. LeClerc mascara, Fresh Rice body lotion, Sonya Dakur body scrub...a few others but I can't remember at this point. I finally had to stop!


----------



## cristalena56

bbw lotion..... 3 body butters- cucumber melon, sweet pea, and velvet tuberose.. and 3 body creams- rainkissed leaves, enchanted orchid, and velvet tube rose. i also got a healing garden gift set i had hidden at walmart *teehee* in passionate rose!


----------



## VanessaJean

Quo brush set with storage box


----------



## talexs

LanaThaSTAR said:


> ^That glossing cream is amazing.. just make sure you don't too much or it'll look start looking greasy very quickly.


 
Thanks for the advice, I used the tiniest amount possible, and it worked so well.  At this rate I will have this forever


----------



## elizat

Today at Ulta- lots of sale on polishes- tons of the OPI holiday colors on sale...

I picked up:

Essie Body Language (gray w/ a bit of pink)
Essie Handle w/ Flair (merlot color)
Orly Mysterious (a plum color)
OPI Sheer Your Toys (gray w/ a bit of sparkle)


----------



## Miyoshi637

Went a little LUSH crazy today

2 holiday gift boxes
3 snow shower jellies
Chunk of Keep It fluffy, Spice Curl, and Angel's Delight

Not too much, but they didn't have too much on sale. If their face stuff was on sale, I would have went nuts! Plus I'm a shower type of girl, so I didn't get any bath bombs or bubble bars.

Tomorrow I'm off to Sephora!


----------



## luvbags3

Went a little crazy Chanel has the new spring collection out at Macy's

Glossimer in Beige Guitare
Nail Polish in Vendetta (dark purple)
Quad eyeshads in Mystic Eyes
eyeshadows in Magic night and liberty

Stila kitten eyeshadow

Mac lipglass in
Hot Frost
Frozen Dream

Shroom eyeshadow

Fafi bag on Ebay

Loreal Hip Kohl liner in
Brown and navy


----------



## candace117

^I am interested in the Beige Guitare, too! Did you look at Wild Rose?


----------



## luvbags3

candace117 said:


> ^I am interested in the Beige Guitare, too! Did you look at Wild Rose?


 
I did see Wild rose but it looked like a warm pink/ muave with silver shimmer.

I like lighter lips so I knew I wouldn't use it. 

The whole collection is TDF! Much better than the holiday one.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sigh....I never met a liquid liner I didn't like:

I'm getting Chanel's:


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

luvbags3 said:


> Went a little crazy Chanel has the new spring collection out at Macy's
> 
> Glossimer in Beige Guitare
> Nail Polish in Vendetta (dark purple)
> Quad eyeshads in Mystic Eyes
> eyeshadows in Magic night and liberty
> 
> Stila kitten eyeshadow
> 
> Mac lipglass in
> Hot Frost
> Frozen Dream
> 
> Shroom eyeshadow
> 
> Fafi bag on Ebay
> 
> Loreal Hip Kohl liner in
> Brown and navy



Are you liking the Mystic Eyes quad? I have a few Chanel quads and while they're gorgeous, they're almost all lacking pigmentation


----------



## MichelleAntonia

luvbags3 said:


> I did see Wild rose but it looked like a warm pink/ muave with silver shimmer.
> 
> I like lighter lips so I knew I wouldn't use it.
> 
> The whole collection is TDF! Much better than the holiday one.



you look so pretty in your avatar pic! and the makeup job is gorgeous


----------



## MichelleAntonia

today i went crazy at mac- 2 lipglasses, 2 e/s and a glitter from the 'chill' collection. and a beauty powder and lipstick from dame edna


----------



## luvbags3

Pursegrrl said:


> Sigh....I never met a liquid liner I didn't like:
> 
> I'm getting Chanel's:
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/18/_73678.jpg


 
I recommend the liquid liner pen from Mac it came out with the Chill collection and I LOVE it.


----------



## luvbags3

LanaThaSTAR said:


> Are you liking the Mystic Eyes quad? I have a few Chanel quads and while they're gorgeous, they're almost all lacking pigmentation


 
Love the colors in the quad but I get what you say about the pigmentation. You can use a moist brush and it is amazing the difference. Magic Night (metallic burgandy) very pigmented!!


----------



## luvbags3

MichelleAntonia said:


> you look so pretty in your avatar pic! and the makeup job is gorgeous


 

Thank you on the picture I was making my own Chill Look, Fade and Vellum eyeshadows. Plus Icescape lipglass
Ohh and almost forgot Diorshow mascara in azure blue which everyone asks "is that blue mascara you are wearing??" lol


----------



## Angel1988

I just purchased a new Mason Pearson brush (mixted) in dark ruby.  the color. I have long (almost waist length fine hair).


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


> I recommend the liquid liner pen from Mac it came out with the Chill collection and I LOVE it.


 
Oooh, glad to hear that!  My latest MAC order is somewhere in UPS land, LOL...can't wait to try it!


----------



## Odette

From Lush:
-Marzibain bubble bar
-Vanilla Fountain bath bomb
-Smitten hand cream

From Sephora:
-Bliss You Look Spa-Velous! Kit
-Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo Spray
-Philosophy Red Velvet Cake lip gloss
PLUS a huge packet of samples for Beauty Insiders - comes with a coupon for free shipping if you purchase any of the full-size products featured in the sample.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Lola Shimmer Powder Brush in Gold.  This is a nice tube of shimmer powder with a built in brush.  Right now, all of the Lola cosmetics at my local Ulta are marked down to $3.99!  If you live near an Ulta that has Lola, you might want to take a look.


----------



## talexs

ImASadGiraffe said:


> From Lush:
> -Marzibain bubble bar
> -Vanilla Fountain bath bomb
> -Smitten hand cream
> 
> From Sephora:
> -Bliss You Look Spa-Velous! Kit
> -Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo Spray
> -Philosophy Red Velvet Cake lip gloss
> PLUS a huge packet of samples for Beauty Insiders - comes with a coupon for free shipping if you purchase any of the full-size products featured in the sample.


 
I have a quick question for you:
 Does your Blandi dry shampoo ever run out after like one use?  I knwo this sounds weird but I bought one like a week or so ago (the 4th one I have purchased) and I used it one morning and placed the cap back on and left, a few days later I went to use it again and the can was absolutely completely empty?  This just seemed so weird I was wondering if anybody else had the same problem or if it's just me, and this isn't the 1st time this has happened to me.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^I've used up a full can in 3 uses! Either they're not filled all the way, or the cap keeps getting clogged.. I tried to unclog it w/ hot water, but it didn't work - so I'm really beginning to think that it's not filled all the way. For $20 something, you'd expect more than 3 uses!
I just ended up switching to his dry shampoo in a bottle.. you can actually see the powder, and even the little travel sized one has lasted me months!


----------



## regretless

CG ruby pumps & silver glitter nail stripe polish


----------



## Odette

talexs said:


> I have a quick question for you:
> Does your Blandi dry shampoo ever run out after like one use?  I knwo this sounds weird but I bought one like a week or so ago (the 4th one I have purchased) and I used it one morning and placed the cap back on and left, a few days later I went to use it again and the can was absolutely completely empty?  This just seemed so weird I was wondering if anybody else had the same problem or if it's just me, and this isn't the 1st time this has happened to me.



This is actually my first time purchasing.  I got the small can (the $11 one) just to see if I like it.  I have a Bumble & Bumble one that is for brunette hair but it smears on my hands so I wanted one that wouldn't do that.  I hope it lasts more than a few uses!


----------



## cocobella

Macy's at Herald Square- 

Chanel Glossimer in Beige Guitare
Chanel Le Vernis in Vendetta


----------



## talexs

LanaThaSTAR said:


> ^I've used up a full can in 3 uses! Either they're not filled all the way, or the cap keeps getting clogged.. I tried to unclog it w/ hot water, but it didn't work - so I'm really beginning to think that it's not filled all the way. For $20 something, you'd expect more than 3 uses!
> I just ended up switching to his dry shampoo in a bottle.. you can actually see the powder, and even the little travel sized one has lasted me months!


 
It's so weird and I'm kind of over it, it's really frustrating, I have tried the Bumble and Bumble and didn't love it.  Maybe dry shampoo just isn't for me


----------



## Scorpio1101

Macy's
got a Versace fragrance gift set that was misplaced on a sale display (reg $89) for $37.50.  

Also bought a bunch of 50% off gift sets at Beauty Express


----------



## talexs

Just got back from BBW and Nordstroms

BBW- just the usual sale stuff, but I love how you can sometimes find discontinued products, bought a few Goldie nail polishes and lipglosses.  I had never tried the glosses before but love them, they aren't too sticky and they had so many great shades.  I also bought a few Jonathan hair products and a Vincent Longo blush.
Nordstroms- time to stock up on Mario Badescu, don't want start the new year with crummy skin, picked up a silver powder, drying lotion, and whitening mask.  Also bought a Trish McEvoy Blackberry and Vanilla EDP and a few Dame Edna items for my Mom, I don't like the colors or the product, but she loves Dame Edna (????) so I thought it would be a cute gag gift.


----------



## itsnicole

Lush- Snow Fairy shower gel, Snowcake soap, and Rockstar soap. 

Sephora- Nars The Multiple in Orgasm, and Laura Mercier gloss in Bellini


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got a refill of Graham Webb's stick straight smoothing gel.  This was my first love before discovering Fekkai glossing creme and I still keep coming back to it.  I use a tiny bit after my hair is dried and flat ironed to give it a little texture & piece-y look which is great on my wavy, highlighted hair!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Scorpio1101 said:


> Macy's
> got a Versace fragrance gift set that was misplaced on a sale display (reg $89) for $37.50.




wow! so because it was in the wrong place, they agreed to give you a sale price for it?


----------



## Imaprincess07

Nars blush in Exibit A and Gilda. Nars l/g in Sunsetstrip and Scandal.


----------



## Scorpio1101

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow! so because it was in the wrong place, they agreed to give you a sale price for it?


Yeah, the SA said that they had temp help setting up for the day after Christmas and she was sure they didn't know what they were doing, so she gave me the sale price.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Lancome's *Fatale* and *L'Extreme* mascaras.


----------



## Angel1988

Lancôme's foundation brush. I just tried it with my Armani designer creme foundation and altough I already had make up on, it looks great so for.

Oilily hart shaped soap (for my little sister)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Fekkai glossing cream. Can't wait to try.


----------



## GnomeNisse

I dropped $170 at Sephora today and then $320 at Ulta. 

Some of the things I stock up on and can't get enough of:

O-GLow, Smashbox
Photo Finish Primer, Smashbox
Shadow Potion Primer, Urban Decay
newfound love- lipglosses by Cargo
Fracas,Fracas and more Fracas because I can't smell less than heavenly
DiorShow Mascara, Dior
PosieTint, Benefit (love it on my lips)

The entire line of Youth As We Know It, Bliss


----------



## regretless

china glaze passion $3.2x with sally's card!
china glaze emerald sparkle $2.99! on sale at sally's! 





mac fluidline black track





jaqua hand creams





sheer freesia body cream $3.00
rain kissed leaves lotion $3.00


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^ that emerald sparkle is so pretty!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Today I bought Urban Decay eyelid primer, Smashbox face primer, and Benefit Bad Gal Lash Mascara. I cannot wait to play later!


----------



## GnomeNisse

cosmogrl5 said:


> Today I bought Urban Decay eyelid primer, Smashbox face primer, and Benefit Bad Gal Lash Mascara. I cannot wait to play later!


 

You got amazing products!   I love them all.


----------



## xpurseloverx

lancome hypnose lancome virtouse estee lauder foundation and concealer estee lauder sensoues (cnt spell) and and six lotions from bath and body works rain kissed leaves country apple dancing waters peoney sprakling peach cucumber


----------



## lantana19

All from the Body Shop~

Cranberry shower gel
Cranberry Bubble bath
Cranberry shimmer lip balm
Vanilla Spice shower gel

Can you tell I like cranberry?


----------



## Pursegrrl

I need another mascara like a hole in the head, but I picked up Maybelline the Colassal Volum' Express mascara in Glam Black.






Love it so far!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Pursegrrl said:


> I need another mascara like a hole in the head, but I picked up Maybelline the Colassal Volum' Express mascara in Glam Black.
> 
> maybelline.com/images/products/thumbNails/500VEC_xl.jpg
> 
> Love it so far!!


 
Love this one too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh WOW...one of my deliveries did make it here after all!  

MUFE concealer palette #1.





and NARS bronzing powder in Laguna:




These are both wonderful with my fair skin tone; I've been looking for a bronzer/contouring powder that is not too dark (too dark is too harsh and makes my face look dirty, LOL)...this shade is fabulous!


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^ I've heard that the mufe concealor palette is awesome!


----------



## cosmogrl5

GnomeNisse said:


> You got amazing products! I love them all.


 Thanks!  I was pretty excited and am SO happy with both primers!  I cannot get over how much better my makeup looks now!  I still have $10 left on my Sephora gift card too, so I might head there today.  

I also ordered some new products from Everyday Minerals, such as their version of Mineral Veil, a bronzer, and a new concealer.  I cannot wait until they arrive!


----------



## Odette

GnomeNisse said:


> I dropped $170 at Sephora today and then $320 at Ulta.
> 
> Some of the things I stock up on and can't get enough of:
> 
> O-GLow, Smashbox
> Photo Finish Primer, Smashbox
> Shadow Potion Primer, Urban Decay
> newfound love- lipglosses by Cargo
> Fracas,Fracas and more Fracas because I can't smell less than heavenly
> DiorShow Mascara, Dior
> * PosieTint, Benefit* (love it on my lips)
> 
> The entire line of Youth As We Know It, Bliss



I love this on my lips too!


----------



## Dawn

Chanel glossimers: glaze, brilliance, and wild rose


----------



## elizat

Quick stop at Ulta...

Essie gift set on clearance for $5, includes two polishes and hand lotion. 

Polishes are Adore-a-Ball (white-ish pink) and Lady Godiva (a brown toned red).


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Fig Apricot body cream and EDP
DDF- Wrinkle relax, Silky C, Brightening cleanser, Ultra lite peel with elm extracts, C3 plus serum
Bliss- Thinny thin chin, steep clean, spiff upper lip, steep clean mattifying toner pads
Clinique- Even better skin tone corrector, Turn around 15 minute facial
NUDE- Miracle mask, Nude lips

This is more than I usually buy at once (I tend to buy a few things at a time bc I love the whole Sephora shopping experience), but I have been having serious guy troubles lately.


----------



## lantana19

Sit Under the Apple Tree and Play Til Midnight by OPI, both on sale at Ulta

Pureology Blowdry Amplifier in the small version, I want to try it our before committing a lot of money to it.

Cranberry hand soap from the Body Shop


----------



## Odette

talexs said:


> Fresh- Fig Apricot body cream and EDP
> DDF- Wrinkle relax, Silky C, Brightening cleanser, Ultra lite peel with elm extracts, C3 plus serum
> Bliss- Thinny thin chin, steep clean, spiff upper lip, steep clean mattifying toner pads
> Clinique- Even better skin tone corrector, Turn around 15 minute facial
> NUDE- Miracle mask, Nude lips
> 
> This is more than I usually buy at once (I tend to buy a few things at a time bc I love the whole Sephora shopping experience), but I have been having serious guy troubles lately.



I do this too when I'm stressed.


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace EDP


----------



## mariah9999

OPI Pink Before You Leap, OPI Blushingham Palace, OPI Play Til Midnight


----------



## Wildflower

Here's my purchases this week -- can't wait for them to arrive!

Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in espresso ink
Bobbi Brown ultra fine eyeliner brush (short handle)
Bobbi Brown blush in Blushed
Bobbi Brown blush brush
MAC 187 brush
MAC 188 brush
MAC brush cleaner

Essie polish in Aruba Blue


----------



## emilyharperfan

Diorshow Iconic mascara


----------



## Scorpio1101

Gucci fragrance set


----------



## lmkhlh2006

I bought a few OPI nail polishes on sale today at Ulta

Baby it's coal outside
Girls just want to play
You're a doll
Teal the cows come home
Kyoto pearl


----------



## xpurseloverx

yay i just came back from VS i got two lip blams 2 glosses 4 nail polishes in nip (not sure) pet, cocktail, & vex a nail file 2 lotion a spray and 3 eyeshadows =D i want to go get more >


----------



## Imaprincess07

From Victorias Secret sale 6/$35 Body butter, body spray, and body wash in Love spell and Pure seduction.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## candace117

Chanel glossimer in Beige Guitare and Shanghai Red nail polish


----------



## candace117

OK I AM CRAZY....and bored...well really just bored....I ordered Chanel LA Sunrise/Sunset  and Gold Fiction polishes.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ While some have debated whether or not Gold Fiction is worth the $30 asking price, because there are so many cheaper gold polishes out there, I think it was worth it. It's the truest gold polish I've ever used.  It's absolutely gorgeous when you step out in the sun with it on.


----------



## claireZk

^ Now you're making me want to order it!  Sheesh! 

I just ordered a full sized bottle of Masaki Matsushima Mintea perfume and the Givenchy Couture holiday set.  Totally unnecessary, but oh well


----------



## Pursegrrl

I had an Amazon gift card from my Director, so I ordered the Stila contouring kit (thank you *rondafaye* for the tip in your FOTD!)


----------



## cristalena56

mary kay timewise cleanser and moisturizer.. i used some of my cousins a few weeks ago and it seemed to be ok... hopefully i like it!


----------



## Odette

-four new brushes at Ulta (they are buy 2, get 2 free thru 1/17/09) - eyeliner, shading, fan, and concealer
-Ulta brush cleaner


----------



## bnjj

Exchanged my MAC Dazzle Lash Mascara for Plush Lash.  I like it much better.


----------



## anneonimiss

I had a little makeup shopping spree the other day.  I got:

Bobbi Brown concealer
Revlon ColorStay eyeliner in brown
Revlon ColorStay pressed powder (which I've been using forever and I )
Chanel blush in Rose Dust
Revlon Renewist Lipcolor in Mauvelous
a Bobbi Brown Foundation brush
Chanel Inimitable mascara
... I ordered some Bobbi Brown Even Finish foundation, but haven't gotten it yet...

YAY!!!


----------



## candace117

bnjj said:


> Exchanged my MAC Dazzle Lash Mascara for Plush Lash.  I like it much better.



oh, good! Plushlash is much better for me too. I have both colors. I also like Zoomlash but I find myself using plushlash more often.


----------



## candace117

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ While some have debated whether or not Gold Fiction is worth the $30 asking price, because there are so many cheaper gold polishes out there, I think it was worth it. It's the truest gold polish I've ever used.  It's absolutely gorgeous when you step out in the sun with it on.




oh for sure. I was just too lazy to get it earlier...! Same with the Robertson stuff. But I already have Organdy and Lilac Sky so didn't want to get the other two, they are almost identical.

I think I have already proven I am nutso and don't mind paying 30 bucks for polish because I got the Moscou collection without thinking twice about it


----------



## kippeydale

BBW 2 bottles of Rice Flower & Shea lotion
VS 2 bottles of Coconut Sugar body wash & 1 Coconut Sugar lotion (why do I always love limited edition scents?!)


----------



## Odette

candace117 said:


> oh for sure. I was just too lazy to get it earlier...! Same with the Robertson stuff. But I already have Organdy and Lilac Sky so didn't want to get the other two, they are almost identical.
> 
> I think I have already proven I am nutso and don't mind paying 30 bucks for polish because I got the Moscou collection without thinking twice about it



I love Chanel polishes but I really have to think twice about every one because they are so darn expensive.  I always use my Macy's cashback certificates to buy bottles.

Although I really feel like I need Allegoria and Django...they are sitting in my wishlist just tempting me to buy!


----------



## thenorthwood

Cast A Spell by Lulu Guiness Eau de Parfum


----------



## barbie_slayer

Too Faced the leopard bronzing powder!


----------



## mellyjr

Karens Body Beautiful Hair Milk. I love this stuff. 
http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> I had a little makeup shopping spree the other day.  I got:
> 
> Bobbi Brown concealer
> Revlon ColorStay eyeliner in brown
> Revlon ColorStay pressed powder (which I've been using forever and I )
> Chanel blush in Rose Dust
> Revlon Renewist Lipcolor in Mauvelous
> a Bobbi Brown Foundation brush
> Chanel Inimitable mascara
> ... I ordered some Bobbi Brown Even Finish foundation, but haven't gotten it yet...
> 
> YAY!!!


Impressive haul, Annie!


----------



## candace117

ImASadGiraffe said:


> I love Chanel polishes but I really have to think twice about every one because they are so darn expensive.  I always use my Macy's cashback certificates to buy bottles.
> 
> Although I really feel like I need Allegoria and Django...they are sitting in my wishlist just tempting me to buy!



Nail polish and lip gloss are my 'special things'. I don't buy a lot of bags, so I decide to splurge on those two types of items the most. They just raised the prices again to 23 dollars for a bottle of regular nail polish.


Allegoria is nice, but not something I use much. Django is much more up my alley, probably because it has that mild shimmer in it that makes it apply so much easier. Allegoria doesn't look that great on me, either. Oh well - I wanted the other two in the special set so I got it anyway ush:


----------



## Odette

candace117 said:


> Nail polish and lip gloss are my 'special things'. I don't buy a lot of bags, so I decide to splurge on those two types of items the most. They just raised the prices again to 23 dollars for a bottle of regular nail polish.
> 
> 
> Allegoria is nice, but not something I use much. Django is much more up my alley, probably because it has that mild shimmer in it that makes it apply so much easier. Allegoria doesn't look that great on me, either. Oh well - I wanted the other two in the special set so I got it anyway ush:



Yeah I don't buy a lot of bags anymore either - I have one bag now!  I did just put a deposit down on a Belen Echandia  but makeup is not something I've spent a lot of money on - until recently!


----------



## candace117

What BE did you get?  That is exciting. I have a few bags and there are others that I want but I am not obsessing...haha. I love buying new shoes and makeup probably the most. But I don't wear foundation, concealer, or anything like that. I only wear eyeshadow/primer, mascara, loose powder and lip gloss. So I guess I can focus my spending on just a couple of areas. Makes it a LOT easier!


----------



## Puggles

New Year, new face!!! My mom came out to visit recently and was appalled that the only thing I put on my face in the morning was moisturizer and sunscreen.  she's 78 and is always FLAWLESS! I conceded that I would wear it but it would have to be a 5 minute face!  here are the products;

Benefit - Browzings
            Bad gal mascara and liner
Bobbi Brown - stick foundation - Almond
                   blush - brown berry
                   shadows - toast and stone
                   lips - kir and kir sugar gloss for day
                          ruby for night

I have gotten so many compliments...(I hate when she's right! lol!)  47 years old and still rebellious!


----------



## zenzen

^Aww, what a cute story. And the names of most of your new products sound delicious, lol! Almond, brown berry, toast, sugar gloss...

I recently purchased L'Oreal's Double Extension Beauty Tubes mascara in Blackest Black --totally my HG!!! I never thought I'd find something that improved the appearance of my short, straight lashes so dramatically while being so drama-free to apply and wear! 
& Guerlain's KissKiss Laque in Rouge Hollywood--a gorgeous, supershiny, ruby red liquid lipstick. I am in love.


----------



## hairsprayhead

Some of my favorite new purchases from Sephora a week ago:

-Laura Gellar Candlelight Face & Body Glow
This adds a really nice light shimmer to my face- it adds a radiance I simply can't get from foundations or moisturizer.  I love it!

-Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Last Call & Hot Pants[/url]
Last Call is a pretty purple color, Hot pants a pretty pink.  I typically stick to browns and golds and bronzes for my brown eyes, so these are a nice change!

-Cosmedicine Primary Care Moisturizer
This moisturizer is amazing, seriously.  It's so lightweight (almost like a gel) and gets rid of all of my flakies.  I have very dry skin in the wintertime, and this moisturizer gets rid of it without being heavy or oily.  Love it!


----------



## Odette

candace117 said:


> What BE did you get?  That is exciting. I have a few bags and there are others that I want but I am not obsessing...haha. I love buying new shoes and makeup probably the most. But I don't wear foundation, concealer, or anything like that. I only wear eyeshadow/primer, mascara, loose powder and lip gloss. So I guess I can focus my spending on just a couple of areas. Makes it a LOT easier!



I put my deposit down for a Love Me Midi in Matte Grey 

Yeah I'm a full-face gal - I don't wear much foundation (just powder) but if I don't wear concealer, I have raccoon eyes!  I need to sleep more and stress less...


----------



## NYCBelle

My company gives us discounts to the The Company Store which sells discounted designer make up to company employees.

I bought:
*MAC Royal Assets 6 Cool Eyes Eyeshadow Palette...got it for $25
*MAC set of small eye brushes (5) with small clutch...$33
*MAC lipgelee in She-Boom! for $10

I'm really getting into eyeshadows so I'm starting out slowly lol but love all these colors..My new favorite makeup tutorial site is Temptalia.com...great tutorials and make up advice.


----------



## PHENOMENON

grey nailpolish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I bought polish too! Two from the Spring Collection - China Glaze 

Cherish & Admire


----------



## Anoka

I just got my newest polish order in today, I'll take pics later when i have better light. I got CG For Audrey, CG Let's Do it in 3D, CG Recycle, CG 2Nite, CG Emerald Sparkle, and Seche Vite Top Coat. I'm having serious problems deciding which one to wear!


----------



## sw0pp

Some Body Shop goodies (they have a nice sale going on right now):
- Vanilla Spice shimmering body lotion
- Passionfruit Body Butter
- Ginger Shampoo

Some drugstore hairgel, or rather glue...: got2b Glue (holds your hair in place... best gel like thing out there, but water alone can't get it out...)
A cheap drugstore makeup remover that works really well (it's the Balea waterproof one by DM if there is any Germany or Austria resident reading this post ^^)


----------



## courty

By Terry 'rose melba' lipstick- it's a nice bright pink. my lips aren't very pigmented, but somehow lippies that look really garish and bright in the tube look nice on.


----------



## oscarcat729

I got the limited edition sephora combo set thingy as a gift. Any experiences with it, good or bad?
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P220561&categoryId=S11505&shouldPaginate=true#


----------



## jane

Just bought :

Chanel Rouge Double Intensite Ultra Wear Lip Colour "Violet Sapphire" (It is neither violet nor sapphire, but rather a gorgeous reddish-bronze)
Chanel Quad Eyeshadow "Mystic Eyes"
Chanel Professional Eyeshadow Base


----------



## layla

jane said:


> Just bought :
> 
> Chanel Rouge Double Intensite Ultra Wear Lip Colour *"Violet Sapphire" (It is neither violet nor sapphire*, but rather a gorgeous reddish-bronze)
> Chanel Quad Eyeshadow "Mystic Eyes"
> Chanel Professional Eyeshadow Base



The bolded comment reminds me of _Coffee Talk_ on SNL, "violet sapphire...it is neither violet or sapphire...discuss! Talk amongst yourselves." 

Back to topic...is the "Violet Sapphire" on the warm side? Red bronze sounds lovely and what about the formula? Also, what colors are in the "Mystic Eyes?" TIA! Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Sophia1025

jane said:


> Chanel Quad Eyeshadow "Mystic Eyes"


 

I just got this also.  It's my first Chanel e/s so I haven't touched it yet.  Just enjoying looking at the newness of it all.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, had a delivery show up today - perfect timing as I had a really crappy day:

Chanel Ecriture liquid eye liner...

and some other stuff which I'll post in the MAC thread, hahaha.


----------



## monokuro

Bought....
Chanel Glossimer in Summer Plum.
LUSH Sweet Japanese Girl Cleanser.


----------



## candace117

layla said:


> The bolded comment reminds me of _Coffee Talk_ on SNL, "violet sapphire...it is neither violet or sapphire...discuss! Talk amongst yourselves."




LOL


Rhode Island....neither a road, nor an island. Discuss amongst yourselves!


----------



## candace117

monokuro said:


> Bought....
> Chanel Glossimer in Summer Plum.
> LUSH Sweet Japanese Girl Cleanser.




Summer Plum was my very first glossimer!!!


----------



## jane

LOL you guys!

Yes, the Violet Sapphire is nice and warm, but richly pigmented, and can definitely be worn for daytime with neutral eye makeup. It's a long-wearing color, so you paint it on, let it dry, and add a gloss on top. It's the only long-wearer I own.

The shadow quad had to be ordered from another store, Nordstrom didn't have it. But it's TDF. From a MUA review: "Mystic Eyes has four lovely shades, all of which look like an earthy, almost metallic take on neutrals: a very pale shimmering pink, a shimmering mid-tone dove gray, a shimmering sandy brown that flashes copper, and a deep shimmering plummy brown. To my eyes the colors are neutral, maybe a little on the warm side. I am very impressed by the richness of the shimmer; you really must see them in person to appreciate the depth they have. "


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Too lazy to get up and take pictures but I'm really starting to LOVE make-up.  I'm into eye make-up the most.  So, the other day I got some new eye-shadows/eyeliners.  

I got:

MAC expensive pink eye-shadow
MAC Club eye-shadow
Urban Decay Urb eye-shadow
Urban Decay Flash eye-shadow/eyeliner
Urban Decay Asphyxia 
Urban Decay Grifter
Sephora eye-shadow brushes

I was a bad girl....but, I couldn't help it!  They were calling to me!  Plus, I love experimenting with colors, so it was nice to extend my color family!


----------



## layla

jane said:


> LOL you guys!
> 
> Yes, the Violet Sapphire is nice and warm, but richly pigmented, and can definitely be worn for daytime with neutral eye makeup. It's a long-wearing color, so you paint it on, let it dry, and add a gloss on top. It's the only long-wearer I own.
> 
> The shadow quad had to be ordered from another store, Nordstrom didn't have it. But it's TDF. From a MUA review: "Mystic Eyes has four lovely shades, all of which look like an earthy, almost metallic take on neutrals: a very pale shimmering pink, a shimmering mid-tone dove gray, a shimmering sandy brown that flashes copper, and a deep shimmering plummy brown. To my eyes the colors are neutral, maybe a little on the warm side. I am very impressed by the richness of the shimmer; you really must see them in person to appreciate the depth they have. "



Thank you so much for the descriptive accolades Jane. Wow! Sounds beautiful, especially the "Mystic  Eyes" quad. I am tempted to order sight unseen from your descriptions. 

I haven't tried the Chanel Rouge Double Intensite Ultra Wear Lip Colour only the glossimers and the rouge allure lipsticks. I am all for the "long-wearing, 
richly pigmented, nice and warm lip color."


----------



## layla

candace117 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Rhode Island....neither a road, nor an island. Discuss amongst yourselves!



That's a good one candace!  I laughed out loud reading it and reminiscing about the skit of years gone by. Oy, I'm feeling a little verklempt.


----------



## VanessaJean

My last Sephora order for a long time arrived yesterday. I ordered it before XMas so I was really excited that it finally arrived!
I got the following:
Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow palette
Philosophy Warm by the Fire set
Kat Von D Autograph eyeliner- Black Metel Love
Best of Urban Decay set
Samples- DKNY body lotion duo, Snowflake fake eyelashes, Lab Series men's face wash and lotion (for my DF), Ojon Restorative hair treatment
Deluxe sample- Bare Minerals Blemish Therapy


----------



## itsnicole

Placed an order with Sabon NYC... 
- Body Lotion in Patchouli Lavender Vanilla (with scoop)
- Hand Cream in Patchouli Lavender Vanilla
- Soap Flakes in Vanilla (with 2 sheer organza bags)
- Body Oil in Vanilla


----------



## claireZk

^ Ooooh I love Sabon!  I never knew they had a website!! 

Patchouli Lavender sounds fantastic.  I've tried their Rose soap, Ginger Orange lotion and Mango (?) butter.  Everything was great!


----------



## itsnicole

claireZk said:


> ^ Ooooh I love Sabon!  I never knew they had a website!!
> 
> Patchouli Lavender sounds fantastic.  I've tried their Rose soap, Ginger Orange lotion and Mango (?) butter.  Everything was great!



I'd never heard of Sabon until my mom got back from New York two weeks ago, and told me she'd bought some stuff for us. Well, the stuff arrived yesterday, and I'm so in love! It was a shower gel, scrub, and 2 soaps. The shower gel and scrub are both patchouli lavender vanilla, and they smell so great. So, of course I had to place another order for more!

I'm glad to hear you liked all of those scents... I'll definitely be checking them out when I order again (because I'm positive there will be a next time in the near future, lol).


----------



## jane

Found a good picture of Mystic Eyes quad, though it doesn't quite capture the sparkles.


----------



## VanessaJean

jane said:


> Found a good picture of Mystic Eyes quad, though it doesn't quite capture the sparkles.


 That is gorgeous! Do you know if there is anywhere in Canada that would have it?


----------



## candace117

so I am stocking up on stuff to pack in my foot locker that gets shipped ahead of me to Iraq, the most exciting to me was:

Pureology liters of Purevolume shampoo and conditioner
4 Cans of Elnett hairspray
shower caddy


----------



## ellacoach

made a little "stop" at Chanel today...bought Django polish, the mystic eyes e/s quad, and a tinted moisturizer!


----------



## candace117

YAY! I love Django!!!!!


----------



## xpurseloverx

yesterday i got my first ever mac lip glass in wonderstruck and today i got nutra nail and 2 st ives lotion one little one and a bigger one they both smell amazing =D


----------



## GnomeNisse

2 bottles of Chanel Django.

I will buy more.  I see myself using this color for a long, long time.


----------



## candace117

^Same here. I am thinking of getting a couple more bottles as well.


----------



## lushfashionista

Small order from Sephora, I needed a new makeup bag and tweezers!


----------



## lovemysavior

I just went crazy on the MAC website.  I just purchased :

Patina e/s
Contrast e/s
Goldmine e/s
Carbon e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Copper Sparkle Pigment
231 e/s brush
239 e/s brush

Thank God for the big discount they're offering right now.  I can't wait to get them in my hands.


----------



## Camper

wegmans.com/prodimg/495/500/099800000495.jpg

Revlon Plum Attraction Nail Enamel.... Finally, I decided to be a tad adventurous and move away from reds, pinks and mauve..


----------



## Rondafaye

I've gone a little overboard lately. Time to pull back.

All of the new L'Oreal HiP Loose Kohls.
Benefit PowderFlage
Benefit mascara in Badgal Blue
Nars Lip Gloss in Revolt
Nars Firming Foundation - Mont Blanc
Nars Loose Powder -- Snow
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish -- Petticoat and Soft and Gentle
shu uemera Gloss Lacquer -- Irrational Purple
MAC Charming Garnet set -- Glamour Basics
MAC Penultimate Eyeliner
MAC Dame Edna Lipstick -- Gladiola
MAC Brushes -- 109, 190, 191, 187, 182
By Terry Lumiere Veloutee Foundation -- Ultra Fair
By Terry Enhancer -- Apricot

Oh -- adding a few more I won on EBay: MAC Peach Spritz blush (my new HG and it's discontinued); MAC Fluidline in Non-Coformist, Blue Peep and Royal Wink


----------



## barbie_slayer

Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer!!! I am in love, simply because I absolutely love leopards


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got the Stila contouring trio!  I was worried the shades might be too yellow-y on me, but they are super neutral...can't wait to play!  The palette is so cute...it's the fun silver Stila color and little lights light up inside around the mirror when you open it!


----------



## Rondafaye

Pursegrrl said:


> Got the Stila contouring trio!  I was worried the shades might be too yellow-y on me, but they are super neutral...can't wait to play!  The palette is so cute...it's the fun silver Stila color and little lights light up inside around the mirror when you open it!



I love my Stila contouring trio but mine doesn't have lights.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> I love my Stila contouring trio but mine doesn't have lights.


 
Oh wow...I wonder why this one does?  Anyway, the lights are cute but don't give an accurate coloring if you KWIM.  

Thanks again for suggesting this trio, RF!


----------



## mariah9999

OPI DS Chiffon
OPI DS Jewel
Sally Hansen Jumpin Jade
Can't wait 'til they get here and I can try them out!


----------



## yello0984

From Chanel:
Orchid Rose JC, my first JC!!!!!
Poudre Universelle Libre in Translucent 2

From the MAC FF sale:
Carbon, Humid, and Freshwater eyeshadows
Soft Ochre paint pot
217 and 239 brushes
Brush cleanser


----------



## itsnicole

- Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose
- Chanel Nail Polish in Vendetta
- DDF Sulfur Mask


----------



## candace117

^YAY! I love Vendetta  Did you try Django? I've worn it 3 times in the last 2 weeks, it's a record for me!!!!


----------



## regretless

b&bw 75% off sales!! (:









mini gift set (: $3.00








goldie - pansies $1.75





lippmann collection 'how far from heaven' $3.75





swatch; 'how far from heaven' is the one on the right





lip balms $1.00 each





mini lotions $1.00 each


----------



## jane

Two Chanel eye shadow brushes, #3 and #12


----------



## cmars

I've gone a bit nuts since I had some time off of work!!

I got:
Philosophy Micro cleanser (morning use)
Fresh Soy (nightly use)
Bobbi Brown creme eyeliner in Indigo & Hunter
Vincent Longo Lipstain Americana
Vincent Longo Gloss Pink & Red (can't remember the actual names)

I plan on going out today to get UD eyeliner and some mascara...Um, my name is Cmars and I'm a beauty product junkie


----------



## lesparkley

i went on a post-holiday spree!

chanel teint innocence foundation
chanel smokey eye quad palette
chanel waterproof pencil eyeliner
lancome effacernes undereye concealer
boscia daily hydration spf 15
l'occitane ultra rich face cream


----------



## Wanted

Regretless - I didn't know they sold Goldie in the store! I was actually looking for it during the sale and was told that it wasn't available. I've only ever been able to get it from B&BW online.


----------



## nordia5

China Glaze - Mom's Chiffon
China Glaze - Prize Winning Mare
Color Club - Rock Candy
Color Club - Sugar Rush
Art Club - Fine Gold Glitter Striper
Art Club - Titania Gold Striper
Seche French Guides

All from 8ty8beauty ... extremely fast shipping! though, i am in CT and they ship from NY. Gonna place another order soon


----------



## lantana19

Walgreens is having a huge clearance sale!!! Even if you don't need anything you should go!!!

I got: 

Loreal Color Juice lip gloss in Golden Splash, Berry Burst, and Sugar Coated for $1.99 ea

Sally Hansen Diamond lip gloss in Brilliant Blush, Rose Petals, and Antique Bronze for $2.29 ea

Revlon Shiny Sheers lip color in Peachy Sheen, Dewy Blossom, and Cherry Pop for $1.89 ea

Revlon A Floral Affair blush in Pinking of You and Hushed Blush for $2.89 ea

At CVS they are having BOGO on Loreal so I got 2 of the HIP eye duos in Riotous and Mischief.


----------



## godsavechanel

opi's baby its coal outside
clinique pore minimizer instant perfector


----------



## talexs

Murad exfoliating fruit enzyme mask to go
Sephora mat mono eyeshadow in mat no.4 and no.11
Bliss steep clean mattifying toner pads


----------



## Rondafaye

From Coastal Scents --

88 Piece Eye Shadow Palette
88 Piece Ultra Shimmer Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## regretless

Wanted said:


> Regretless - I didn't know they sold Goldie in the store! I was actually looking for it during the sale and was told that it wasn't available. I've only ever been able to get it from B&BW online.



wow, really?!
they *always* have goldie stuff at the b&bw here in san francisco 
i've been to 2 and they both have a ton (literally boxes and boxes) of makeup stuff at 75% off
(nail polishes, blushes, bronzers, eyeshadows, lipglosses) and their tinkerbell/alice in wonderland stuff too


----------



## regretless

Rondafaye said:


> From Coastal Scents --
> 
> 88 Piece Eye Shadow Palette
> 88 Piece Ultra Shimmer Eye Shadow Palette



i have the non shimmer palette! it's wonderful! 
i regret not buying the shimmer one too now


----------



## Rondafaye

^^The shimmer set is back in stock -- just ordered mine.


----------



## Loquita

Terax Crema Conditioner, Terax Delicato Shampoo, Terax Sculpting Wax, & T3 mini pro pink flat iron.

(Yes, I went on an ULTA binge).


----------



## bnjj

Eminence Stone Crop Whip Moisturizer.  This winter is wreaking havoc on my skin.


----------



## jane

Well I returned the Chanel longwear lip color and eyeshadow base. The lip color was a bit drying and I realized I wouldn't use it much -- I just love putting on lipstick tbh and do not mind reapplying. 

And the applicator for the eye shadow base was absolutely ridiculous. Impossible to use, one of those brushes you have to spin the end so it clicks to bring thr product into the bristles. Awful. I'll use Clininique canvas instead, it's great and half the price.

So with my refund I kept $55 of it (!!) and used the rest on a new Lippmann polish! "Love Shack", which is a creamy peachy pink. Perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## gina1023

After a Sephora binge I'd bought NARS eyeshadow duo in Earth Angel and Portobello, Fresh eyeshadow palette in Lost World, Phtyo Phytojoba deep conditioner, three Urban Decay eyeshadows, BE Mineral Veil, BE Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy, Smashbox Cream Eyeliner in Midnight Brown, and another Diorshow Iconic Mascara.    I may be broke now, but at least I'll look decent!


----------



## mariah9999

RBL's nail polish in Teal


----------



## lovelydays

I miss Victoria's secret make-up line:s I remember when they first launched it, it took up an entire section...now it's a small box in the corner. The long lasting lipstick was a lighter color than I anticipated, still a nice color but I was really hoping for a darker color.


----------



## nordia5

MAC blushcreme's in - Brit Wit and Ladyblush
MAC eyeshadow - tete a tint
MAC brush cleaner


----------



## Miyoshi637

I really needed some brush cleaner. So I bought Sephora's brand. It's pretty good.


----------



## pmburk

My last purchases were: OPI Natural nail basecoat, Seche Vite topcoat, OPI "Suzi Says Da" polish, Sonia Kashuk "Arch Alert" eyebrow kit, and CO Bigelow mentha lip shine in "Hot Fudge Sundae."


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Ulta purchases from last week and today:  

a bottle of Onyx Professional acetone
a Spornette hair brush
a Mebco wide tooth comb
a Vidal Sassoon brush (for DBF)
a bottle of Orly In a Snap topcoat 

I am trying this topcoat, because I am sick and tired for how OPI's topcoat keeps getting goopy and bubbling on me.  I have had to think my OPI topcoat several times in order to make it workable.  This Orly coat gets good reviews on Makeupalley, and it is not too thick.


----------



## jane

NARS nail color "Orgasm"


----------



## candace117

I kind of went nuts at Sephora and ordered: 

2 tins of Rosebud Minty Rose balm
1 tin of Rosebud Strawberry balm
1 tin of Rosebud Brambleberry Rose balm
(I love these balms for my cuticles, they keep my manis very fresh!) 

Carol's Daughter Kizzi pomade (thought I would try something new for my short do)

Ojon Tawaka Ancient Tribal Rejuvenating Cleanser

Ojon Revitalizing Mist 
(I am new to Ojon and wanted to try some fun stuff)

Jurlique Rose body lotion (good for face too...the day spa I worked at in college used to sell the full Jurlique skincare line...it is AWESOME! I got certified at an 8 hour Jurlique class even though I am not a cosmetologist)

And a TON of samples! wEEEE!


----------



## candace117

jane said:


> NARS nail color "Orgasm"



AHH Jane I would have given you mine! I used it once and didn't want it anymore!


----------



## jane

LOL I still have the receipt... Are you coming up soon? I could pm you my address if not


----------



## candace117

If I don't come up on the 24th I will put it in the mail! LOL. Anything to save a friend 20 bucks!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Chanel glossimer in Equinox


----------



## lantana19

Mini Wal-mart nail polish haul:

Petites polish in Black Rouge which is a dupe in color for China Glaze Lubu Heels, they also have a black base with purple glitter that is called Black Amethyst I think, but I didn't get it this time. 

Petites polish in Jewel which is a pretty pale lavender shade with gold shimmer

Pure Ice polish in Mint Dream which is a mint green iridescent with turquoise shimmer

Pure Ice polish in Scandal which is really dark eggplant creme


----------



## candace117

Cherrasaki said:


> Chanel glossimer in Equinox




I love Equinoxe!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Alterna's Hemp line of shampoo and conditioner in Repair...I LOVE the scent of these products!


----------



## Cheryl

Today with my SAKS EGC Card I got
La Mer Gel Creme (To replact mine thats almost gone)
La Mer Powder Brush 
Chanel Wild Rose Glossimer
Chanel Lipstick (I forget the color, its pretty though, hehe)


----------



## Jahpson

CHANEL blush in "Horizon"

couple of cotton pads and Q-tips


----------



## Cherrasaki

candace117 said:


> I love Equinoxe!  Enjoy it!!!


 
I'm loving it!


----------



## Rondafaye

Used the Ulta F&F 20 percent off coupon for Kinerase products, incluidng Extreme Face Lift, Extreme Eye Lift, C6 Peptide Intensive Treatment and Gentle Daily Cleanser. I also got several Big Sexy Hair products for straightening hair, because they were buy 2 get 2 free.


----------



## candace117

Had way too much fun this afternoon at my Chanel counter. I wanted to find a variety of 'MLBB' glosses so I can still feel like a lady in Iraq.

I got:
Vanilla, Bonbon and Candy Glow aqualumieres
Sirop glossimer
and Big Bang glossimer for fun!!!!! 
Also, my SA found Kaleidoscope polish for me, so I have that on the way as well as Rodeo Drive and Melrose! 

So far, my 'MLBB-Iraq edition' includes: Vanilla, Bonbon, Candy Glow, Sirop, Rose Sand, Diamond Rose (all Chanel); Nymphette, Live and Dye, Viva Glam VI SE, Strobe Beam lip conditioner sticks (MAC) and tins of Rosebud Minted Rose lip balm.


----------



## Odette

At Ulta F&F:

Redken Fresh Curls spray
Jonathan Redo spray
Covergirl Eyelights mascara for blue eyes
Maybelline clear mascara/brow gel
Essie Bridal Collection '08 mini bottles (reg. $15.99, on clearance for $6.99!)


----------



## lantana19

Lots of deals today!

Walgreens:

Jane shimmering blush in Wisteria for $1.59
Sally Hansen Line Smoothing Mineral Lip Treatment in Rose Quartz for $3.19
Milani Glossy Tubes in Hot n' The Sun, Love Affair, and Smoothie for $1.09 each

Bath and Body Works:

Black Amethyst Shower Gel for free because I had a coupon
2 Peony glycerin soaps and 2 Sweet Pea glycerin soaps for 87 cents each
Sweet Pea shampoo and Black Raspberry Vanilla shampoo for $3 each
Black Raspberry Vanilla perfume for $4.62
Sparkling Peach perfume for $4.62
Midnight Pomegranate perfume for $4.62


----------



## foxyqt

i bought *Talika Lipocils*! i have very high hopes for it..


----------



## Wanted

Carolyn NY nail polish:

Brooklyn
Summer in the City
Brownsville
Hangin on the Stoop
Handball Courts

Chanel:

Biarritz nail polish

Mac:

All's Fair lipstick

Sephora:

Cover FX foundation

Lancome:

Lipshine in Electric Pink


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel polishes in vendette, lilac, & fire
Glossimers in wild rose and the other new one.. beige something
Chanel blush in coral tweed


----------



## JulieDee

I bought this after christmas but still--it was my latest purchase.

Chanel:
- Rouge Allure in Exaltation--last one ever from the Holiday collection
- Django nail polish
- Vendetta nail polish
- Fandango blush

now I am on a spending ban for at least a school quarter and I hope my next purchase would be the Mystic Eyes quad (which I am growing to love every time I see it) and the Magic Night eyeshadow and the Rose Rebelle lipstick and the new eyeliner--hopefully neither are limited edition. I'd like to also get something from the Moscow collection too.

Yeah...i'm a Chanel makeup collector


----------



## Odette

Super excited - two bottles of OPI Paris Couture for Sure topcoat!  Great eBay find!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

China Glaze in Awaken, Black Diamond and Lubu Heals and Pallido Rice powder in translucent.


----------



## jane

Chanel Vendetta polish
Lippmann Cuticle Oil treatment


----------



## ellacoach

La Mer loose powder
DDF Fading Gel 4


----------



## sand

I am on a clothing ban (until I lose some weight) so have indulged in Chanel nail polishes this past month to take my focus away from food  - white satin, tulipe noire, azur, django, india, feu de russie and or de russie.


----------



## Rondafaye

Brush sets by Trish McEvoy and A'Squirrel. I hear the A'Squirrel ones are luxuriously soft and delicious.


----------



## candace117

jane said:


> Chanel Vendetta polish
> Lippmann Cuticle Oil treatment



I love cuticle oil. Know what ends up being less messy that I love? Getting those pots of Rosebud lip balms...and rubbing them into my nails every morning after my shower. Keeps my mani looking fresh (pedis too!)


----------



## shakti29

I've been on a spending spree the last month or two:

Sephora atomizer

NARS Blush in Orgasm

Sephora by OPI Skinny Jeans
Sephora by OPI Meet for Drinks

MAC Adoring Carmine: 3 Neutral Lips

smashbox Beauty Shortcuts 7-piece Color Collection from QVC

Mario Badescu Oil-Free Moisturizer SPF 17
Mario Badescu Glycolic Foaming Cleanser
Mario Badescu Acne Facial Cleanser
Mario Badescu Seaweed Night Cream
Mario Badescu Whitening Mask


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

I'm obsessed with mineral makeup! But one of my new years resolution is to stop buying so much cosmetics! Looks like I just broke it when I purchased this from smashbox.com the other day. My justification...ITS ON SALE!! 

smashbox.com/DOUBLETAKE-COLOR-KIT


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

I'm new to this forum and I cant seem to get my pics displayed...can anyone help me with that? thanx! 



ShopGurlaholic said:


> I'm obsessed with mineral makeup! But one of my new years resolution is to stop buying so much cosmetics! Looks like I just broke it when I purchased this from smashbox.com the other day. My justification...ITS ON SALE!!
> 
> smashbox.com/DOUBLETAKE-COLOR-KIT


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I load mine to photobucket.com, then post here. Also there is more info on this here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just received my order from Bobbi Brown;

Creamy Concealer
Concealer Brush
And samples of: Pot Rouge for lips & Cheeks - Extra Balm Rinse


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

Thanks for you help! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I load mine to photobucket.com, then post here. Also there is more info on this here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel polishes in Orient and India


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel - Django polish, Wild Rose glossimer and a sample of Exceptionnel mascara.


----------



## candace117

Cheryl said:


> Chanel polishes in Orient and India


 
Where did you find those


----------



## talexs

Bigelow is having a HUGE sale so I bought:
Rosewater skin tonic
Rose wonder cold
Gentle oil absorbing clay cleanser
Seaweed soothing mask
Dr. Galen herbal skin tonic
Eye- de- puff gel
    I love all of it!!!


----------



## candace117

2X Chanel Paillettes glossimer
2X Chanel Vanilla aqualumiere gloss


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

here is what I bought...



ShopGurlaholic said:


> I'm obsessed with mineral makeup! But one of my new years resolution is to stop buying so much cosmetics! Looks like I just broke it when I purchased this from smashbox.com the other day. My justification...ITS ON SALE!!
> 
> smashbox.com/DOUBLETAKE-COLOR-KIT


----------



## Sophia1025

The Chanel bug hit hard this January. My excuse is that once I had kids, I had no time for me and stopped using makeup. Now that they are a little older, I have time to take care of me so this past Christmas I asked for makeup and OMG, I love getting all made up. So basically I am starting from scratch with the few items I got for Christmas and trying to catch up on all the basics plus some things from different color families also. So here's all the goodies for this month. 

MAC
Femme-Fi e/s
Henna e/s

Chanel
Beiges de Chanel e/s quad
Mystic Eyes e/s quad
Fandango blush
Unity glossimer
Freeze aqualumiere
Fabulous l/s

And a free Chanel Coco Mademoiselle lotion


----------



## candace117

Good for you!!! You got some wonderful things and you deserve to be made up as much as you want!


----------



## shakti29

Forgot one:

smashbox eye shadow in Obsidian


----------



## Pursefanatic85

*FYI-Chanel is having free shipping w/ any beauty or fragrance order until 2/2/09!!*


----------



## Pursefanatic85

oops sorry **2/12/09*


----------



## Cheryl

Jo Malone Orange Blossom Perfume  Oh my! I need a serious Beauty Ban!


----------



## pond23

Smashbox Halo in fair, YSL Rouge Volupte in #3


----------



## mariah9999

Essie Love, Beverly Hills  
I thought this would be pretty for V-day manis.


----------



## babevivtan

mariah9999 said:


> Essie Love, Beverly Hills
> I thought this would be pretty for V-day manis.


 
Can't wait to see more of your V-Day Manis; you are sooo


----------



## Odette

Two bottles of Clinique SPF 50 sunscreen
Frederic Fekkai curl cream
Living Proof No Frizz cream


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Three bottles of Zoya - Moxie, Cassi, Harley
Qtica Lime Zest Hair & Body Wash
Nocti polish - Bikini
Free sample Zoya Remove


----------



## luckycharms

YSL Spring 2009 Rouge Pur Rose Romantic Pink 146
YSL Rouge Volupte Fetish Pink #8
YSL Collector Powder for the complexion 

12 nail varnishes by China Glaze 

Shiseido Skincare Elixir Superieur


----------



## Sophia1025

candace117 said:


> Good for you!!! You got some wonderful things and you deserve to be made up as much as you want!


 
thanks, it's such a confidence booster


----------



## tatertot

I am so excited! I scored a bottle of the new deep purple Chanel polish for spring 09. I love this shade and was so afraid it would sell out before I could get my hands on it. I have been waiting for the perfect Chanel deep purple to go w/ my black and blue satin shades.


----------



## coach4me

Stila oil free illuminating TM
Vincent Longo loose pwder- but I got the wrong color! It's going back for an exchange. 

And something for my TBD RAOK buddy, but I can't reveal that!


----------



## ouga

I got ony two things:
- Foundation Pro lumière by Chanel
- Poudre compacte Terracota by Guerlain
that's it!


----------



## cocobella

Chanel Django Nail Polish
MAC Icescape l/g
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MUFE HD Foundation- needed a winter one
& Ulta 20% off I purchased some more Chi Iron Guard & Redken Blonde Glam Shampoo


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

My beauty purchase of day:  a can of Elnett.


----------



## candace117

Candy, I packed like 6 cans of Elnett into my foot locker that is getting shipped to Iraq. LOL!!!!


----------



## blushingbaby

YSL Touche Éclat and Poudre compacte éclat


----------



## talexs

Kiehl's Lip Balm in:
Cranberry, Coconut, Mint, and Pear


----------



## ellacoach

Today's purchases: 

Chanel Aqualumiere in Vanilla
MAC lipglass in Hot Spot
Redken Body Full shampoo
Redken Body Full weightlifter


----------



## foxyqt

i got myself some Lush yesterday!

- Angels on Bare Skin Cleanser 
- Buffy Body Butter
- Aqua Mirabilis Body Butter
- H'Suan Wen Hua Hair Treatment x 2

and i got a free tin for the body butters ;D im so glad i finally found the H'Suan treatment, it is always sold out at the store!


----------



## xocoachxo

I went into Sephora and only bought one thing-for myself
Miss Cherie Dior  And I Love It!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel nail polish in Rodeo Drive...with my tPF budsters downtown at Nordstrom!  Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## candace117

Yesterday Jason and I went to Seattle to meet up with PG^ and others! YAY!!!!

From there, I got nail polishes: Chanel Orange Blossom and Violette, Lippmann Makin Whoopie, YSL #16; along with YSL lip and nail balm.

I got home and received two polishes in the mail: Chanel Kaleidscope (my SA called like 10 stores to find it for me!!!!) and China Glaze For Audrey.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

OPI Lourve me or Lourve me not, We'll always have Paris and Aphrodite's pink nightie
NYX triple eyeshadow sets in black/grey/white and golden/rust/walnut bronze
and a couple of things for my RAOK buddy


----------



## monstar

chanel kaleidoscope! i found it at duty free when i was at the airport today!!!!!!! so lucky my terminal got changed to the international one :]


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I went to the MAC store earlier and got:

Moon's Reflection e/s
Mont Black e/s (but I'm going to use it as eye liner)
Blushbaby blush
Spicemix nail polish (Beautiful!!  I can't wait to put it on!)


----------



## orchidsuns

most recent purchases was the sephora beauty insider boscia kit and clean & clear toner


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in smokey violinne....I already love it it in the black and navy shades!


----------



## candace117

^LOL PG you are unstoppable!


----------



## Cheryl

CHANEL TI compact in Natural
CHANEL Power compact in Beige
CHANEL Concealer Pen
CHANEL Blanc Primer Stuff (for my red blotchy cheeks )

Thinking about getting a flowerbomb lotion!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I spurlged within these two days on some beauty products;

- GHD IV Styler from Sephora
- Aquolina Pink Sugar Hair Perfume
- Boscia Enlivening Amino-AG Eye Treatment
- Kiehl's Panthenol Protein Face Cream
- and Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 in Pear


----------



## Cheryl

^^ How is the Kiels lip balm? I have been wanting to try it.


----------



## tatertot

BeautiControl Brown Sugar Body Scrub ~ Not a big purchase but I can't live without this stuff.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Cheryl said:
			
		

> ^^ How is the Kiels lip balm? I have been wanting to try it.


 
I've only used it a day, but I like how it feels on my lips. It isn't sticky, but like an oily texture which eventually absorbs into the lip. It's still too early too tell, but there's been a lot of hype about it and so far it's worth a try. =)


----------



## Odette

Stuff for my RAOK buddy...


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> ^LOL PG you are unstoppable!


 
Pot...meet Kettle, LOL!!


----------



## fuyumi

I've used Kiels lip balm for my winter trips and it's fabulous! I never had dry or cracked lips when I used it. It's not sticky and feels like petroleum jelly.


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't know if you would consider this a beauty product, but I bought these great makeup brushes at my local Nordstrom Rack.  You get this little zip lock looking clear bag with like 6 different makeup brushes.  They are so cool.  It contained: Powder Brush, Lid color brush, Smudge brush, Brow brush, crease/blend brush, and lip brush.  All these are long handle and cost under $15!  I love them and they don't shed either.


----------



## pond23

Yesterday I received the Living Proof "No Frizz" Styling Cream for straight hair. The bottle is so tiny! It is only 4 ounces. Hope it is worth the price.


----------



## Cheryl

Pinkcaviar said:


> I've only used it a day, but I like how it feels on my lips. It isn't sticky, but like an oily texture which eventually absorbs into the lip. It's still too early too tell, but there's been a lot of hype about it and so far it's worth a try. =)



Ohhh bummer, im an oil fobe, lol Jo Malone has a vitamin E lip conditioner that I wanted so bad, i got a sample and its oily and I just couldnt, lol It stinks!
Thanks for the review of it though


----------



## NoSnowHere

China glaze polishes in Delight and Golden Meringue
Seche Vite top coat
Cuticle nippers


----------



## Jahpson

got more Cetaphil


----------



## claireZk

I placed a Sasa order today.  I got back-ups of a couple products I like, sunscreen, a new primer to try and Elnett hairspray


----------



## lantana19

Just made a major haul at cherry culture because of their 20% off deal.

LACNP027319
BS4S4C5R1 LA Colors Nail Polish    *Options:* 
	Chocolate Shimmer        $1.75   1 $1.75     LACNP027277
BC1S2C1R1 LA Colors Nail Polish    *Options:* 
	Sparkling Apricot        $1.75   1 $1.75     NYXEL076017
BS4S6C5R1 NYX Candy Glitter Liner    *Options:* 
	Disco Ball        $3.00   1 $3.00     NYXLG002001
BS4S4C4R3 NYX Diamond Sparkle Lipgloss    *Options:* 
	Rose Sparkle        $4.00   1 $4.00     NYXLG012006
CR2S3C5R3 NYX Fruit Gloss    *Options:* 
	Peach        $2.00   1 $2.00     NYXEP005011
BS5S3C4R2 NYX Single Eye Shadow    *Options:* 
	Iced Mocha        $3.50   1 $3.50     NYXEP005027
BS3S3C5R2 NYX Single Eye Shadow    *Options:* 
	White Pearl        $3.50   1 $3.50     NYXEP005160
BS6S3C6R4 NYX Single Eye Shadow    *Options:* 
	Africa        $3.50   1 $3.50     NYXEP005039
BS6S3C2R2 NYX Single Eye Shadow    *Options:* 
	Slate        $3.50   1 $3.50     NYXEP005090
BS4S3C6R2 NYX Single Eye Shadow    *Options:* 
	Apricot Moose        $3.50   1 $3.50     NYXEP005050
BS6S3C3R1 NYX Single Eye Shadow    *Options:* 
	Salmon        $3.50   1 $3.50     SANNP014024
BC1S3C1R1 Santee Nail Polish    *Options:* 
	Gold Glitter        $0.00   1 $0.00     SANNP014025
BC1S3C1R1 Santee Nail Polish    *Options:* 
	Pink Speckle        $1.50   1 $1.50     STASE034003 Starry CD Eyeshadow    *Options:* 
	Pixi        $3.50   1 $3.50     SUGTM031 SUGAR Cosmetics Body Brush    *Options:* 
    $26.00   1 $26.00


----------



## Odette

pond23 said:


> Yesterday I received the Living Proof "No Frizz" Styling Cream for straight hair. The bottle is so tiny! It is only 4 ounces. Hope it is worth the price.



I got two bottles of that from the recent Sephora promo.  I haven't tried it yet but am giving it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## claireZk

Lantana- I tried getting on their site earlier and it was soooooo slow.  The things I was interested in seemed to be sold out too.  I finally just gave up!


----------



## lantana19

^^ Yeah it was slow for me too, it took me about an hour to get my order together, and it helped that I had a lot of what I bought in my wishlist already, which sped up the placing in the cart process. But I got a lot of stuff for not much money, heck half my order was the Sugar brush I had been lusting over. The extra percentage off was what I had been waiting for!!!! I'm really excited to get my package.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yay, got my Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in smokey Violine!  Now I have the black, navy and violet, LOL!  I LOVE this mascara, plus the colored ones are very understated, not like 1980s colored mascaras LOL.  I can even wear them to work!


----------



## lantana19

Ulta mini haul:

Giant bottle of Brocato Cloud 9 shampoo
NYX shadow trio in Cherry/Cool Blue/Hot Pink
NYX Lip gloss in plush red
OPI polish in Give Me a Coral Sometime


----------



## Pursegrrl

More Kerastase!!  Such a fun splurge:

Bain Chroma Riche shampoo:




and Fluid Chroma Riche conditioner:




My hair's been so dry recently (probably this tough winter)!


----------



## foxyqt

I bought two new nailpolishes!

- Essie Plaza Sweet
- Chanel Vendetta


----------



## lantana19

I made a Rite Aid haul, since there aren't any around me where I live. 

I'm loving the sparkly Cover Girl polishes right now, I got:

Ruby Dust
Amethyst Mist
Disco Dazzle
Pink Twinkle

I also got the new Revlon chocolate polish in Chocolate Truffle

I also found these super cool looking lip glosses by Jesse's Girl, they look like they're under a black light even when they aren't! I got two, one in Wicked, the other in Violet.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, Federic Fekkai glossing shampoo and conditoner in trial sizes....ready to hit the road again soon!
And...Missoni Acqua perfume in a super cool 3.4 oz size.  I ADORE this perfume...


----------



## PHENOMENON

It's very sheer & light


----------



## itsnicole

- Kanebo Sensai Fluid Foundation in Soft Beige
- Cle de Peau Lipgloss #3


----------



## cristalena56

too faced smurfette lip gloss


----------



## lunatwinkle

Just received my Coastal Scents order!  

-88 Shimmer Palette
-5 of the Pink Oval Fluff Shadow Brush (seriously, such a good deal! Only $1.67 each and they're such AWESOME eyeshadow brushes for any use!)


----------



## lantana19

Zoya polish in: Lola, Anthea, and Melodie

Styli-Style lip gloss in Sweet


----------



## perlefine

Banana Republic W


----------



## foxyqt

HydrAction Deep Hydration Sorbet Creme, by Christian Dior


----------



## lmkhlh2006

I bought a couple of small things for my RAOK buddy and then the following things for me,

2 bottles of Loreal medium intense auburn red and developer (it's on my hair right now hopefully it comes out okay)
mixing bowls and bottles for hair dye
Some mascara (forgot which one)
2 bottles of stripe right nail polish (1 white, 1 pink)
A package of french manicure strips (stickers to help paint the white tip)


----------



## Odette

beauty supply store fun:

Matrix Curl Life shampoo, conditioner, and spray activator
OPI Teeny Bikinis South Beach Collection
OPI Sea Ya Later Sailor
Essie Bootleg
Essie Great Expectations
OPI Kreme de la Kremlin


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

cristalena56 said:


> too faced smurfette lip gloss


 
I just got this too!  Plus some Bliss hand cream and a little something for my raok buddy


----------



## xpurseloverx

Lancome nail polish in safron rose a discontinued color


----------



## love2shop_26

Lancome Mineral Foundation and Mineral Setting powder.


----------



## floridasun8

Bare Escentuals Earthy Chic kit


----------



## lantana19

Sigh, I see the beginning of a problem........

I bought more Zoya polish in:

Kotori

Erika

Beyonnce


----------



## jenny70

MUFE concealer pallet #1


----------



## Sophia1025

The Chanel love is still going strong.  I got

Smokey Eyes quad
Attitude l/s
Sarong glossimer


----------



## SunnyT

Kiss Me mascara
CHI iron guard thermal protection spray


----------



## Odette

Lush Bubble Bars: Creamy Candy, It's a Date, Temple of Truth, A French Kiss, Two Timing Tart


----------



## kabaker

Clinique Perfectly Real Foundation in 02
NARS blush in Deep Throat
Vincent Longo Lip Vinyl in Fellini Red


----------



## asamiramirez

floridasun8 said:


> Bare Escentuals Earthy Chic kit



Oh... the "Mini Sandy Buxom Lip Polish" looks sooooo cute! 

If you've tried on your new goodies, do you like the colors on?


----------



## Corrinne

today I got a Sonya Kashuk (sp?) concealer brush,  Bobbi Brown Eye & Lip Palette and Protective Face Lotion w/SPF15 - oh and a sample of the Vitamin Enriched Face Base


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> MUFE concealer pallet #1


 
jenny, how do you like it so far?  It's AWESOME.  Congrats!! :okay:


----------



## viba424

My A.D.D. is way too bad to remember color names. I just go to the store and pick one.


----------



## lantana19

Cover Girl glitter top coat in Gold Rush and Cover Girl polish in Bronze Beauty


----------



## Wanted

OPI Fireflies
Color Club Coastal Creme
Misa Dirty Sexy Money
China Glaze Sass in a Glass
China Glaze Power of Red
2 Sephora polish correctors
MAC Chintz lipstick


----------



## aliburke84

Clinique All About Eyes (the thicker formula)


----------



## Rondafaye

MAC Cremesheen l/s in Lavender Whip, Cremesheen Glass in Ever So Rich, Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC20.


----------



## talexs

Body Shop:
Moroccan Rose Body Butter
Strawberry Body Butter
Coconut Soap
Buriti Baby Body Lotion
and a pretty cool GWP that has a mini body butter, body wash, lipgloss, and Vitamin E cream- they're all pretty good sizes and you only had to spend $25 to get the free gift


----------



## Makeup.lover

One word...BARIELLE awesome nail & skincare products!

http://www.barielle.com/shades


----------



## lantana19

Wanted said:


> OPI Fireflies
> Color Club Coastal Creme
> Misa Dirty Sexy Money
> China Glaze Sass in a Glass
> China Glaze Power of Red
> 2 Sephora polish correctors
> MAC Chintz lipstick



Ooh, I've been thinking about getting fireflies, I've read it looks great over black!


----------



## cammy1

YSL perfect touch foundation (think thats what it's called)
YSL- that mascara veryone raves about (too lazy to look it up)lol!
And rimmel eyebrow pencil- I bought a cheap brand to 'try' out an eyebrow pecil as I have never had one before.


----------



## lovemysavior

Just got back from Sally's and I bought:

China Glaze: China Rouge, Your Touch, and Strong Adhesion Base Coat.  

I just signed up for their Sally's card the other day because I never bothered to ask what is was for and boy was I glad that I did.  I got $5.00 off my entire purchase today.  My polishes with the card only cost me $3.49 plus they had a $1.00 off coupon so I ended up paying $3.50 total for three polishes .

I just got my shopping thrill of the day.


----------



## Cheryl

I just restocked my La Mer

Gel Creme
Foaming Cleanser
Radiant Infusion
Eye Concentrate


----------



## Pursefanatic85

lovemysavior said:


> Just got back from Sally's and I bought:
> 
> China Glaze: China Rouge, Your Touch, and Strong Adhesion Base Coat.
> 
> I just signed up for their Sally's card the other day because I never bothered to ask what is was for and boy was I glad that I did.  I got $5.00 off my entire purchase today.  My polishes with the card only cost me $3.49 plus they had a $1.00 off coupon so I ended up paying $3.50 total for three polishes .
> 
> I just got my shopping thrill of the day.



where did you get the $1.00 off coupon? Did they give it to you when you signed up for a sallys card?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CND Almond Soothing Creme
And some polishes for Spring -
Essie - Flawless
OPI - Bikini Envy
New York Summer - Hot Baby Blue


----------



## Jackie[:

lovemysavior said:


> Just got back from Sally's and I bought:
> 
> China Glaze: China Rouge, Your Touch, and Strong Adhesion Base Coat.
> 
> I just signed up for their Sally's card the other day because I never bothered to ask what is was for and boy was I glad that I did. I got $5.00 off my entire purchase today. My polishes with the card only cost me $3.49 plus they had a $1.00 off coupon so I ended up paying $3.50 total for three polishes .
> 
> I just got my shopping thrill of the day.


 
I was at Sallys last weekend and had to convince myself not to buy any nail polish because I was buying gifts for someone else. :[ Lucky you for the deal!



I ordered UDPP, my GHD (yay) and a load of samples from Sephora.


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursefanatic85 said:


> where did you get the $1.00 off coupon? Did they give it to you when you signed up for a sallys card?


They had the coupon on the nail polish rack.  It's one of those in-store coupons, tear down coupons.  I thought it was a great deal.  Getting them for $3.50 vs. $5.99 with the Sally card was already a deal for me, but adding that $1.00 off made it a better deal.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

MAC studio fix fluid, OPI Conga Line Coral and Feelin Hot Hot Hot, plus some stuff for my buddy...


----------



## talexs

Target Shopping:
Pixi by Petra eye bright kit in fair/ medium
Pixi by Petra sparkle stix
Pixi by Petra rose lip treat
Pixi by Petra eye beauty kit in Minimum
Jemma Kidd show stopper


----------



## GlamDiva

Lorac- Tantilizer bronzer
Too Faced- Extreme Lip Injection plumper
Lancome- Cils Booster XL
Lancome- Artliner in Brown


----------



## mariah9999

OPI - Done Out in Deco
Essie - Eternal Optimist
Samy Dry Spray Shampoo


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

C.O. Bigelow-Mentha Lip Shine in Bare Mint


----------



## Pumpulikukka

Clinique Rinse-off foaming cleanser
Chanel le vernis - Django


----------



## Angel1988

Guerlain secret de pureté cream cleanser: I LOVE the glass jar it comes in and it's very effective: I could even take of my eye make up with it while I was on holiday and had forgotten my eye démaquillant).

Guerlain lip gloss from the Paradis Exotique collection: the green one: pomme du désir. It looks clear on the lips with lots of bright green shimmers when you're in bright light and it certainly doesn't make your lips look green like the tube.

Valmont Fresh Falls gel cleanser: effective, cool fresh feeling afterwards but I don't like the smell. It's weird because I am absolutely in love with the smell of their Nature line: it makes me feel like I'm somewhere in the Swiss Alps.

Chanel Vendetta nail polish, which is like 'purple satin' to me.

Dior Lip Maximizer lip gloss

A new Dior Iconic mascara in black: it doesn't last a long time but is very good while it lasts.

La Prairie: Refining Lotion: it's a toner in big glass bottle which well last you a very long time and considering that it's not a superexpensive product I think. To me it tones ('refines'), hydrates and may be 'desensitising' but I think that's because of its hydrating properties; has a very nice smell too, a different one from their f.e. cream cleanser.

Armani skin retouch concealer in 2, it goes wonderful togethet with my Designer creme foundation that I also have in 2 and comes with a mirror which is very convenient to me for touch ups during the day.



OMG, this makes me realize that I've bought way too much fancy beauty stuff lately (like the past 3 weeks) and I should save up for 'more important things', like bags and clothes,...


----------



## mcb100

i think that this thread should become a sticky.

But anyways, I just bought one of MAC's glitter brillant pigments in Silver. I love it. I have to go light on it when applying though because its *extremely *sparkly. 

my only complaint with MAC though is that they often discontinue their products, and then I have to go searching around on The Bay for them, and I'm always wary of buying makeup products from Ebay


----------



## 007andabit

Here are the photos - My Laura Mercier and MAC haul.  Laura Mercier MA was sooo nice and gave me THREE bags of gifts!!!  Their contents are fabulous - generous size skin care and cosmetics trials and FULL size mascara (retail about $22+).  BTW, I love the LM mascara.  
Oh and yes, the MAC MA was also nice - gave me three samples of their skin care products 

LM:

 - Moisturizing foundation
 - Secret concealer
 - Secret brightening powder
 - Illuminating tinted moisturizer
 - Basic Eye - buff

MAC

- Hello Kitty brush set
- Cosmetics bag
- Their new concealer brush (forgot to include in the photo)

I'm HAPPY!!


----------



## 007andabit

My MAC concealer brush photo - 195


----------



## NoSnowHere

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Zero


----------



## Pursegrrl

NoSnowHere said:


> Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Zero


 
LOVE that stuff!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Refill on MUFE smokey lash mascara.
Sephora's nail polish remover.


----------



## nativenydesigns

last weeks' TSV on the Q-BareMinerals Purist kit


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pursegrrl said:


> LOVE that stuff!!



great!  I can't wait to try!


----------



## jhazn85

Shiseido mascara base
Philosophy Coconut Frosting salt scrub
Lancome Artliner in Smoke (best liquid liner I've ever used)

I can spend hours on Sephora.com!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Maybeline Colossal Lash Mascara in Glam Black


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome mini-haul:
La Laque Fever in Pink Dimension
Color Fever Gloss in Piha Black
Eyeshadow Quad in Irreverent Madame
Le Crayon Kohl in Black Coffee
Color Fever lipstick in Noir Romantique

Plus a free gift:  Creme Radiance cleanser, High Resolution 3x Fill, Eyeshadow Quad, Definicils, 2 lipsticks: Luxe, The New Pink, 5 Juicy Tubes: Daiquiri, Miracle, Bolole, Simmer, and another one.


----------



## mariah9999

OPI Overexposed in South Beach
OPI Suzi & The Lifeguard
OPI Party in my Cabana
OPI Miami Beet


----------



## lantana19

Cynthia Rowley perfumes in Flower and Petal and Avon Advanced Eye Perfector


----------



## Sophia1025

MAC Hello Kitty Lucky Tom e/s quad


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Went to Ulta 

Peter Thomas Roth Toner
Peter Thomas Roth Cleanser
Sally Hansen Polish Remover
Bare Minerals Brush Cleaner
Creative Nail Polish - Plexi Pink


----------



## sillywahine

Hello Kitty MAC blush in Fun & Games and cremesheen glass in Boy Bait


----------



## Cheryl

I bought hubby and I the Clairsonic "yours & mine" brushes! they are so cute, The gray one says 'Yours' and the pink one says 'Mine'


----------



## Lec8504

just did some re-stocking:

moroccan oil for my hair (love love love this stuff!)
frederick fekkai pm repair cream
tarte primer
chanel night cream
l'occitane olive oil hair mask
l'occitane body butter cream in their new scents..i bought 3 because of their promo that they had


----------



## Anoka

14 China Gaze polishes.
And i may have another order coming soon...


----------



## lantana19

^^ Wow, go you! Nail polish is so addicting! I bought like 20 bottles while I was out in CA, it's scary how much weight they can add to a suitcase!


----------



## Anoka

^ Polish is beyond addicting. And i can ony imagine how much extra weight that would be!


----------



## asamiramirez

I bought Benefit's "Realness of Concealness" kit.


----------



## peach.

OPI Miami Beet with some decals!
Short Sexy Hair Rocked Out pomade. I'm loving this stuff!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mac Bloomberry/Tigerlily Blush Duo
Mac Orchid/Roseland Blush Duo &
OPI Overexposed in South Beach


----------



## xocoachxo

Just got back from Macy's with Viva La Juicy , I Love it!


----------



## nordia5

Sephora retractable powder brush
Sephora glass nail file
Sephora birchwood sticks
OPI for Sephora "Note to Self"
and a free deluxe sample of sephora's "coconut cream body butter"


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac fast friends lg & 217 brush


----------



## lantana19

Yay! I finally got some heart shaped glitter topcoat. Maybelline has some for Valentine's in pale pink which is called Sweet Valentine and silver which is called Clearly In Love, I got both!


----------



## lantana19

Got some stuff from the Lorac clearance:

For my mom:

Eye shadows in Beige and Suede

For me:

Eye shadow in Kiwi

All over face kit in Island Escape

Lipstick in Ruby


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Yay! They restocked some items that were sold out, i was able to get Popster TLC


----------



## flowinq

My recent beauty purchases:

HK Eyeshadow Quad: Too Dolly
HK Lipstick: Strayin'
HK Lipglass: Sweet Strawberry
HK Lipglass: Nice to be Nice
HK Lip Conditioner: Popster
HK Beauty Powder: Pretty Baby
NK Nail Lacquer: Something About Pink
HK Brush Set
HK Free Tote
Lipglass: Lusterrose
Cremesheen Glass: Melt In Your Mouth


----------



## vhdos

Purchased today at Sephora:  Nars single eyeshadow in Baby Girl (a neutral peach with flecks of gold), BareMinerals new Buxom Lash in blackest black (I am a mascara addict so I hope this one works!!!), and the BareMinerals Earthy Chic 5-Piece Color Collection.  I also ordered on line my third tube of Jan Marini Age Intervention Eyelash.  It makes my lashes SUPER long.  It takes aboout 3 months to work because that's how long it takes to grow a new eyelash, but it's so worth it.  My lashes will be touching my sunglasses by summer


----------



## EmeraldStar

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny daily shampoo/conditioner

I got an awesome deal on the liter size from JCPenney Salon!


----------



## elmel

I just went on a nail polish binge:
OPI Suzi and the Lifeguard
OPI Done out in Deco
OPI sand in my suit
OPI Overexposed in south beach
and the new Zoya collection sampler!


----------



## luvbags3




----------



## SheLovesLV

1. Hello Kitty Beauty Powder in Pretty Baby
2. 2 Helly Kitty Tinted Lip Conditioner in Pink Fish. OMGG amazing! I didnt even think I'd like this but its wonderful!
[[Its like a watered down version of Angel Lipstick!!!]]
3. Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC35. LOVE IT!
4. Hello Kitty Pigment in MILK
5. Eyeshadow in Phloof!
6. Cremesheen Lipstick in Creame Cup
7. Cremesheen Lipstick in Lavender Whip
8. Ligelee in Goldensoft


----------



## ramonaquimby

Shiseido Eyelash Curler
L'oreal Beauty Tubes Mascara
Mavala Double-Lash


----------



## Odette

luvbags3 said:


>


----------



## daphodill84

Nice haul!! 


luvbags3 said:


>


----------



## xpurseloverx

i got meet for drinks opi sephora


----------



## Odette

OPI for Sephora in I'm Wired, IM Beauty, and Casting Call


----------



## Cheryl

I just placed my 3rd MAC Hello Kitty order..

Strayin' l/s and Big Bow l/s


----------



## luvbags3




----------



## lantana19

Mario Badescu Botanical Facial Gel and Calma Mask


----------



## MissTiss

excuse my bed sheets. LOL


----------



## lantana19

^^


----------



## MissTiss

lantana19 said:


> ^^


 

what happened? Did my picture disappear? I was messing around in my photobucket, so let me know...


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^It's there now, I love the HK stuff!


----------



## MissTiss

^^Thanks. I'm still new to the photobucket thing. 

Yes, I'm very excited about my Hello Kitty stuff. It's so dang cute.


----------



## lantana19

Yep it's there now. Haha! All I saw was something about the photo had been removed and then your comment about the bed sheets, haha, that was too funny!

Nice HK haul BTW!


----------



## lovemysavior

I bought Laura Mercier's Brown Sugar GlossStick Lipstick.  OMG, if you guys haven't tried these, you should.  They are the best.  They feel so smooth and have a nice shine that's not overwhelming.  Love it!  I'm hooked and will definately be buying more colors now.


----------



## shakti29

I just went on a little crazy shopping spree online! 

Drugstore/Beauty.com:

Nailtiques Nail Protein Formula 2 Treatment
Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat
Smashbox Jet Set Waterproof Eyeliner in dark brown
Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
elf Blotting Sheets
Clean and Clear Blotting Sheets

Free samples of:
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
Jane Iredale LipDrink Lip Balm
Aquolina Pink Sugar

Sephora:

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Yeyo
NARS Dolce Vita Set (comes with Dolce Vita gloss and a blush duo with Albatross and Lovejoy). I really just wanted the Albatross, but figured I would have more fun with the set!

Samples:
Ralph Lauren Notorious
Jean Paul Gaultier MA DAME
Miller Harris Tangerine Vert 
Sephora Brand Body Butter in Coconut Almond Deluxe Sample

And best of all, free shipping from both places! I love getting packages!


----------



## lovemysavior

shakti29 said:


> I just went on a little crazy shopping spree online!
> 
> Drugstore/Beauty.com:
> 
> Nailtiques Nail Protein Formula 2 Treatment
> Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat
> Smashbox Jet Set Waterproof Eyeliner in dark brown
> Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
> elf Blotting Sheets
> Clean and Clear Blotting Sheets
> 
> Free samples of:
> Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
> Jane Iredale LipDrink Lip Balm
> Aquolina Pink Sugar
> 
> Sephora:
> 
> Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Yeyo
> NARS Dolce Vita Set (comes with Dolce Vita gloss and a blush duo with Albatross and Lovejoy). I really just wanted the Albatross, but figured I would have more fun with the set!
> 
> Samples:
> Ralph Lauren Notorious
> Jean Paul Gaultier MA DAME
> Miller Harris Tangerine Vert
> Sephora Brand Body Butter in Coconut Almond Deluxe Sample
> 
> And best of all, free shipping from both places! I love getting packages!


How fun!  I love getting packages at my door.


----------



## Pursegrrl

More fun with Sephora.com (aka, my Crack, kidding...)

Tarte ReCreate&#8482; Anti-Aging Foundation With Wrinkle Rewind, 00 Porcelain.  Heard great stuff about this and the tester IRL was good...crossing fingers!  [MAC's Studio Sculpt is not working out for me turns out, bummer...and I'm looking for a good alternative to MUFE just in case].

Smashbox primer Light (looks white but goes on clear)...I finally worked through my cool teesy sample tube while traveling and am ready for more...loves!

MUFE primer in the blue tinted shade...anyone have any yea/nay feedback on this one?  It's supposed to "brighten" skin and frankly, while I'm ruddy, I'm so fried but tired all the time, LOL that I'm always up for some brightening.


----------



## lantana19

Pure Luxe Haul:

Eyeshadows in: Ghost Mist, Antique Lace, Rapture, Chocomint, Chocolate Blueberries, Elysium, Wicked Ways, Demure, Brick, Spirit, Trust, Nutmeg, Dusk, Sepia. 

Foundation in: Buff and Suntan

Blush in: Tender and Vanity

Liner Ultimates in: Orchid and Vortex

Lip Wands in: Sexxxy and Lewd

Color Corrector in: What Red?

Lippies in: Centerfold and XOXO


----------



## ladystara

you ladies make me want to go on a shopping spree!!  I still have a Sephora and a Nordstrom gift card - tempting!!


----------



## sand

I just received my Bobbi Brown order: NM Exclusive Runway Kit which includes an eye shadow shimmer brick, lip gloss (with sparkle), mini lip brush (with lid), mini eye shadow brush packaged in a small silver metallic makeup case.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

MAC Cool Heat eyeshadow. I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Shella13

I just received my Lorac order today!!!!! Their website has some killer deals right now! I bought 4 eyeshadows (for $5 each) in: joy, olive, lush, and goddess (so clearly, I'm a sucker for green eyeshadow!); two eyeshadow/liners (also $5 each) in:24K gold and pink diamond; and a palette called "island escape" that was normally $40, and I got it for $10!! Wooooo!!!!! 

I also bought Covergirl's lash blast luxe mascara in black emerald and and lash blast in blackest black, and one of their new lipstains (all CG was 50% at a local grocery store!!!). I really like all of the CG products!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

OPI Done out in Deco and Suzie and the lifeguard
Prestige mineral eyeshadow trio (don't know what the colors are called)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^ I got Suzi & the Lifeguard too!
And: OPI on Collins Ave.
Misa Dirty, Sexy, Money
Mac - Asiatique
Crystal Nail File


----------



## digby723

I went to the CCO earlier and got MAC's Earthly Riches e/s...can't wait to use it tomorrow!


----------



## cristalena56

i got "i'm beauty" and "skinny Jeans" opi nail polishes made for sephora  I cant wait to try them out!


----------



## GnomeNisse

I got way too much to list.  I blogged about it.  Can we link blogs here?


----------



## cristalena56

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^ I got Suzi & the Lifeguard too!
> And: OPI on Collins Ave.
> Misa Dirty, Sexy, Money
> Mac - Asiatique
> Crystal Nail File


oo love that Misa Dirty, Sexy, Money color!!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Where I now blog about my beauty purchases...

x


----------



## Nat

GnomeNisse said:


> I got way too much to list.  I blogged about it.  Can we link blogs here?



No, you may advertise your blog in your signature only.


----------



## Nat

Here are my Chanel purchases 

* Coco Mademoiselle Eau de Parfum
* Les 4 Ombres Quad - Bleu Célestes
* Rouge Hydrabase Lipstick - Magnolia Rose


----------



## asamiramirez

I ordered a Konad nail art set. (10 image plates, 10 stamping polishes, 1 topcoat, 50 gemstones and some other bits and pieces.) I also ordered 3 separate image plates to go with it.

Other recent beauty-related purchases were:
Imju Fiberwig "Tiny Sniper" mascara.
Bare Minerals eyeshadow in "Soul."
Sephora by OPI nail polish in "Access 24/7."


----------



## BagEssence

Ok, so, I'm broke, but happiest gal in the suburb (presumably).
Here are the purchases of today's insanity session.
More but haven't had a chance to resize the pic.


----------



## Swanky

GnomeNisse said:


> I got way too much to list.  I blogged about it.  Can we link blogs here?



only in your signature.  We don't allow people to post about their blogs or post links in threads - trying to get traffic to their blog.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Beautylicious said:


> No, you may advertise your blog in your signature only.


 
Thanks!


----------



## talexs

Korres Lip Butter- Wild Rose
Urban Decay Marshmallow Body Powder
Bliss Lemon & Sage Body Butter
Sephora Whipped Body Souffle
Too Faced Hot Chocolate Lash Injection
Dr. Pepper Cherry Vanilla Body Butter
Bliss Steep Clean Toner Pads
7-Up Lip Balm
Juicy Fruit Lip Balm
Murad Fruit Enzyme Mask
Cocoa Butter Body Gel
Hello Kitty Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder
Hello Kitty Fun & Games Powder Blush
Hello Kitty Deep Blue Green Pigment


----------



## lovemysavior

An Ecotools eyeshadow brush
Petites nail polishes in: Plum Frost, Pink Crush, Cabernet, and Berry Mocha

I also bought some corn meal and pure honey to make my own body/face scrub (it's the best).


----------



## BambiKino

A bottle of Hermes' Eau des Merveilles and Fresh's Cannabis Santal.


----------



## lantana19

Miss Dior Cherie perfume

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey

Korres Body Butter and Shower Gel in Fig

Rosebud Salve in Minted Rose and Brambleberry Rose

Sephora Coconut body butter with was a free gift

Crabtree and Evelyn body spray in Grapefruit Cucumber


----------



## foxyqt

i bought *Kiehl's Abyssine* eye cream to replace Clinique's All About Eyes, for the little lines under my eyes.. i hope it works!


----------



## shallow-ish

Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber mask....I'm hoping it will calm the oily yet red skin I've been experiencing.


----------



## BagEssence

ok, here's my stash...sans the ones that had already been used.

i'm:banned:till next year.


----------



## elle tee

*BambiKinob*, good choice on the Eau des Merveilles, it's been my everyday perfume for a couple years now and I get so many complements on it!

Yesterday I picked up the MAC felt-tip pen eyeliner, and a couple LUSH massage bars and their fair trade foot lotion which I love so far.


----------



## mbarbi

shu uemura cleansing oil, b spot perfume.


----------



## halunfishie

Jo Malone Body Cream, Body Lotion and Hand Cream.  Love their scents!


----------



## susanpom

lovemysavior said:


> An Ecotools eyeshadow brush
> Petites nail polishes in: Plum Frost, Pink Crush, Cabernet, and Berry Mocha
> 
> I also bought some corn meal and pure honey to make my own body/face scrub (it's the best).


 Please tell what else you add to this to make face scrub?  ANything besides cornmeal and honey?


----------



## cheburashka

susanpom said:


> Please tell what else you add to this to make face scrub?  ANything besides cornmeal and honey?



I have to be honest, it's not that great of a scrub. If anything this reminds me of my mom growing up in communist Soviet Union, trying to make skincare products using food ingredients. I've tried this before - cornmeal is too rough if you have a sensitive skin, it will literally scratch you, honey just has this sticky gooey feeling to it and takes a while to wash it off. I wouldn't imagine using it on your face, when you can just buy a decent scrub.


----------



## NoSnowHere

the supernatural tinted SPF by philosophy


----------



## lovemysavior

susanpom said:


> Please tell what else you add to this to make face scrub?  ANything besides cornmeal and honey?


Nope that's it.  I just mixed it together in this neat little container that I bought at Sally's. It's the little container you use to mix your hair dye.  What I love is that it has that little handle which I used to hang from my shower door while I finish showering then I used the scrub before I got out of the shower.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## lovemysavior

cheburashka said:


> I have to be honest, it's not that great of a scrub. If anything this reminds me of my mom growing up in communist Soviet Union, trying to make skincare products using food ingredients. I've tried this before - cornmeal is too rough if you have a sensitive skin, it will literally scratch you, honey just has this sticky gooey feeling to it and takes a while to wash it off. I wouldn't imagine using it on your face, when you can just buy a decent scrub.


It can be rough but if you mix the right amount of honey then the texture feels much better.  It works for me so that's why I recommend it.  I have sensitive skin too.


----------



## digby723

Today I got:
2 Rimmel London Stay Matte foundations
MAC Time & Space e/s
MAC Love Connection e/s
MAC Bold & Brazen e/s


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I just ordered my first MAC items! I ordered Honey Lust eyeshadow, Pearlglide eyeliner in Black Russian, and the MAC pencil sharpener. I've heard good things about Honey Lust, I hope it looks good on me!


----------



## flaweddesignn

Today I got the dermalogica sheer tint with spf!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Sephora brand lip peel.

Jury's stil out.  Verdict in tomorrow!


----------



## Cheryl

Guerlain Meteorites Primer
La Mer Power Brush 
Guerlain Mascara


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I wanted a retractable kabuki, and I ended up getting the EcoTools one from Walgreen's.  It was only $9.99, and it's a billion times softer than some of the more expensive retractable kabukis I looked at.


----------



## lantana19

^^I have an eyeshadow brush from EcoTools, I really like it. I want to get more of their brushes, I didn't know they had a retractable kabuki, hmm.......lol.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I also have their large powder brush, their blush brush, and a brow and lash groomer.  I've noticed that different stores have different brush sets.  Most of them have the original 5-piece set, some stores have the travel mineral makeup set, and others even have a brow grooming set.


----------



## prettygurrl19

http://www.beautifulmakeupsearch.com/storage/la_mer_foundation.png


----------



## elizat

2 eyeliners at Ulta on clearance for 40 cents each

At home highlight kit


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Fig/ Apricot Body Cream
Kerastase Shampoo
Kiehl's Milk, Honey, and Almond Scrub


----------



## Pursegrrl

After a good but tough Monday, here's what the postman brought me!

MUFE high def primer in the light blue shade
Smashbox light primer (white)...small tube for my ziplock bag for airline travel, LOL.
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 Porcelain.  Ding ding....I think we've got a winner!  I tried a little of this over my current (tired) FOTD and it immediately perked me up...great shade for me!  

Thanks Rondafaye for the foundation tip!

XXXOO PG


----------



## digby723

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ I also have their large powder brush, their blush brush, and a brow and lash groomer.  I've noticed that different stores have different brush sets.  Most of them have the original 5-piece set, some stores have the travel mineral makeup set, and others even have a brow grooming set.



I've got the 5 piece set with the MU apron...I love these tools, you are right, they are very soft!


----------



## BambiKino

Vivienne Westwood's Boudoir Sin Garden 
Kiehl's Coriander Essence Oil
Kiehl's Creme d'Elegance Repairateur
Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2


----------



## lantana19

Just took advantage of the Carolyn NY polish sale and got 12 for $1.94 ea. and that's with shipping!

I got: 125th Street History, Brooklyn, Castle Hill, Lincoln Center, Mulberry Street, Spanish Harlem, Taking In A Show, The Bronx, Times Square, Tribeca Spirit, West 4th, and Spring Street.


----------



## misstrine85

2 Essie nailpolishes: Wicked and Ballet Slipper.


----------



## asamiramirez

Bare Minerals Sweet Decadence Eyecolor Collection. 
BE Buxom Lash Mascara.
Palladio Clear Brow Gel.
China Glaze polish in "Avalanche."
5 Second Condition Cuticle Oil Pen.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

I recently bought:

Clinque cleanser and toner
11 different essie nail polishes -- they were on sale at ulta!! 99 cents to 2.99!!!
no chip polish
yummy lavender cuticle and hand lotion
makeup drawer and brush holder 
and i posted i the mac purchases part but....these too!!

I got:
Brush # 266 - which i had and i lost so i had to buy it again  
Brush # 189
Fluidline - blacktrack
Eye shadows - samoa and kid
paint pot - delft
studio sculpt - NC 42


----------



## aliburke84

The UPS guy just brought me such a FUN order of nail polish!!!

I got:
China Glaze - OMG
                - Sexagon
                - Let's do it in 3D
                - FYI
                - 2nite
OPI - Done out in Deco (which ended up being the most conservative of the bunch!!)

Can you tell I was in a bit of a funky mood when I ordered these?? I'm so excited to get home and use them though!!


----------



## Jahpson

Lipstick in Shanghai Red
Lip Gloss in Coral Reef

both by Chanel


----------



## cristalena56

ecotools set, i got my 10 day BM sample in Fairly-light from ulta, and i just ordered my free sample kit from EDM


----------



## luvbags3

Diorskin Nude foudation in Peach
Dior Iconic Mascara
Dior Porcelain nail polish


----------



## coach4me

Smashbox primer, and the smashbox GWP at Ulta, which had a lipgloss, a bronzer, and brown eyeliner pencil, under eye illuminator, and bionic mascara. 

Not sure how I feel about the mascara... I expected more from it. it doesn't seem to lengthen or thicken too well. Anyone have any thoughts on it?

I also bought two NYX liners... in silver, and white, and two sets of Andrea false lashes last week... for mardi gras.


----------



## DesignerDiva011

chanel lip gloss - candy glow


----------



## luvbags3

Diorskin Nude powder makeup shade 020 light beige
Stila lipglaze in apricot
Stila illuminating tinted moisturizer
Stila foundation stick shade a and shade b
Stila major lash mascara
Cargo Reverse lip liner for lipgloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got the Clarins Hydra-Quench starter kit from Sephora today....has a cleanser, masque, serum, eye makeup remover - these cute sizes are perfect for my business travel!


----------



## regretless

got my zoyas from their nail polish exchange promotion!!









anastasia & ki // richelle & trixie








tart & irene // lael & felicity 

my other new NP's!




bijou blue, sapphire blue, lavender pearlescent, french white creme





only tried one color b/c the UPS truck pulled up with my zoyas! &#9829;


----------



## sw0pp

OMG regretless, I also got some Zoya recently ^^ but at a cosmetics fair.
So what I got on my Taiwan trip:
-Zoya Tangy
-Zoya Blair
-OPI DS Shimmer
-Seche Vite Top Coat (works soooo well!)
-Nfu Oh Mother of pearl pieces for nails
-MAC MSF Blonde
-MAC Lipstick in New York Apple (B2M)
-Shu Uemura Lash Curler
-Shu Uemura Mini-Lash Curler


----------



## PrincessGina

Got a gift with purchase with the above of eye and face cream, mascara, mini perfume, eyeshadow and bag but cant find it to post a pic. 

Mac Angel: 





Mac Silver Ring eyeshadow
Mac Knight Divine Eyeshadow






 in blondish but is NO WAY meant for blonde hair. its more light brown. very disappointed that i didnt buy the white one. wasted my money


----------



## PrincessGina

750ml sizes of these to try: (they were in the sale)






and thought id try this as a change from my trevor sorbie:


----------



## MissTiss

All LUSH:
A French Kiss BB
Amandopondo BB
Hot Milk BB
Ma Bar BB
Pop in the Bath BB
The Comforter BB
English Countryside Bomb
Think Pink Bomb
Floating Island Melt


----------



## newcoachlover

Today:
Too Faced shadow insurance
MAC HK TLC in popster (found in store yeaa)
MAC HK nice to be nice l/g (ordered online yesterday)

Yesterday:
Bloom (My Dillards is discontinuing the product so got them for 50% plus 40% off)
 Eye Shadow trio - Cool (I guess that's the color)
 Liquid Eyeliner in Jet Black
 Blender Brush for eyes
 Covered Powder brush
 Eye Paints in Mauve

Earlier this week I bought a MAC eyeshadow in mink & sable from their starflash line from CCO.


----------



## lantana19

At my salon:

Davines Nounou shampoo and conditioner
diPrima boar bristle round brush from Spain for my mom

At Sally's
Flat boar bristle brush for my new cut
China glaze polishes in: Chiaroscuro, Awakening, Wagon Trail, and Thataway

At Target:
Rimmel polishes in: Hit That and Street Wear


----------



## luvbags3

Nars hula hula shadow duo
Nars lipgloss in sweet revenge
Nars blush in Nico


----------



## talexs

Crabtree & Evelyn:
Gardeners Hand Therapy
Gardeners Hand Recovery
India Hicks Hand Wash
OPI:
We'll Always Have Paris
Sephora:
Pacifica Blood Orange Lotion
Sephora Brand makeup towelette thingies


----------



## Cheryl

La Mer The Powder Brush (Just came in today)
La Mer Hydrating Infusion (Figured Id try it since my skin is so dry right now due to this darn weather)


----------



## Imaprincess07

Yesterday at Sephora I got another train case because my other one is over stuffed and I'm tired of keeping my stuff in plastic drewars. Nars blush in marta hari and thre new highlight duo I forget the name. Yesterday in the mail from Sephora Nars blush in Taj mahal and nars l/g in supervixen.


----------



## catabie

went nuts at NM during beauty event.  bought serum and toner from Amore Pacific and Natura Bisse's peel and serum..


----------



## xpurseloverx

im with brad opi sephora nail polish and a cube that is for buffing nails from sephora as well


----------



## lovemysavior

I just bought UD Deluxe Eyeshadow in Underground and UD 24/7 encil Liner in Zero.  I also got a whole bunch of samples made at Sephora so that I can try them out and hopefully buy the product.  The samples I got were Dior Nude in Linen, Nars Bronzer in Laguna, L by LAMB fragrance, Fracas fragrance, and Kelly Caleche fragrance.   I also requested a sample of Living Proof product for my hair.  We'll see which one's I like.


----------



## BellaLuella

Bought the Blue Peep from SK at target, 3 differ foundations from cvs since I am switching off BE. I bought Nuetrigena rapid clear, sheer mineral powder, and maybelline dream air thingy liquid


----------



## luvednotspoiled

i just bought 2 more drawers for my makeup!  Yay no more clutter!

I also bought travel sized evian spray...love it! 

From MAC i got:
- wipes (100 sheets)
- Prep + Prime face protect with spf 50
- Blot film
- lip conditioner stick spf 15
- Lip brush 316
- lipstick in party line 
- Brush 129


----------



## Pursegrrl

More Sephora madness - so fun!

- LORAC color me coutoure eyeshadow palette:  honestly I am hoping this is a way for me to keep enjoying LORAC despite my more recent MAC obsession.  I LOVE Lorac but my e/s are going on 2 years old and I don't know if that's a good thing or not.  Meanwhile, this new palette will be good for travel, good smokey neutrals, etc.
- IM nailpolish - cool buttercup yellow color
- Benefit's Bathina shower cap - too cute...I need this on the days I don't shampoo after I get my hair highlighted.


----------



## Imaprincess07

Max factor mascara backups Volume couture and 2000 calorie extreme from Ulta.


----------



## lantana19

I made an ELF (eyes, lips, face) haul:

Nail Block
Toe Separators
Nail Polish in Blush
Brightening Eyeliner in Black
Studio contour brush
Studio eyeshadow C brush
Studio small smudge brush
Lavender Blossom body butter
Blushed and Bronzed duo, which is supposed to be a dupe for the Nars Orgasm/Laguna duo
Studio eyebrow lifter and filler duo pencil in Ivory/Light
Studio eye primer and liner sealer in Natural
Studio under eye concealer and eye highlighter duo in Glow/Fair
Waterproof eyeliner pen in Black


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mac BLM Pearl Blossom BP &
Chanel Trophee Nail Polish


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

MAC Mythology e/s
MAC Viva La Glam lustre (?) l/s
Almay Liquid e/l black


----------



## regretless

ebay | urban decay 24/7 eyeliners in velvet rope














swatch:




goes on sooo smooth! i love these!! i want more colors now 





victoria's secret | free lotion sample 





bath & body works | butterfly flower mini lotion 
it smells exactly the same as honeysuckle to me! O_O





ebay | razors + free gift


----------



## cristalena56

i really want to try those ub eye liners. i got my sister the other set for christmas.. I wanted to keep them for myself lol


----------



## WaterMe

Major major purchase - Getting my hair colored professionally (first time ever! usually i'm a haircolor-in-the-box kind of gal)

Reddish highlights on brown/black 

Sorry the lighting is awful!


----------



## elizat

^ Very pretty!

Regretless, love the liners!

Not a fun thing, but Clinique loose powder for setting foundation at the CCO. I'm not buying makeup or nail polish until I use things up.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Diorshow mascara aaaannndddd Sephora toner to get free shipping.


----------



## goodmornin

I recently bought:

MAC
Prep+prime face protect spf 50+

Nailpolishes:
OPI - Siberian Nights
OPI - Let them eat rice cake
China Glaze - Ruby Slippers
China Glaze - White Kwik Silvr
China Galze - Devotion
Misa - Wishing on a Star - currently wearing right now!

also.. thinking about getting a couple of things from the NM beauty event! will post back


----------



## nordia5

Zoya - Trixie


----------



## nordia5

Zoya Richelle


----------



## Odette

Clinique Sparkle Skin Body Exfoliator

I'm going to try to go a month without buying a new beauty product...ha!


----------



## MissTiss

^^That's a good goal.


----------



## amiekbs8

2 MAC silver brush sets (different sets, one face, one eye) off ebay from the heirlooms collection. I need a 'sleeping out' set of brushes and one of the sets comes in a cute cylinder holder.

A second MAC 180 brush
LORAC Color Me Couture palette
Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer
NARS Desire blush
Korres yogurt moisturizer
Kat Von D liquid eyeliner
Beautyblender sopnges + cleaner

and I'm debating the Kat Von D Beethoven eyeshadow palette...


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh, I forgot! I also bought an angle liner brush and italian badger angle blush brush from coastal scents. I ordered it last night and it shipped today! Hooray!


----------



## kippeydale

UD Primer Potion (My Aquatique eyeshadow base seemed to just stop working or something...weird...so I took it as an opportunity to try UDPP.)
(and Dior lipstick sample)
China Glaze in Admire

I also presold for Estee Lauder's free gift at Macy's.  I bought three things from the Bronze Goddess collection:  Sunblush Illuminator, Duo-Tone Eye Pencil in Aqua/Teal, and High Gloss in Golden Goddess.

Then...I just checked online and saw their Vivid Garden collection---the highlighting powder is sooo pretty!  I'm such a sucker for pretty powders!


----------



## cristalena56

just some epsom salts and cottonballs.. nothing exciting lol I bought epsom salts because of the beauty secrets thread


----------



## mangujowa

Ojon tawaka rejuvenating conditioner
Ole Herkinson walnut complexion scrub
Urban Decay primer potion 

part 2... later tonight


----------



## GnomeNisse

I went nuts at Chanel.

I got 2 nail polishes, 3 glossimers, 1 lipstick, 2 eyeshadow duos, one lip/eye/face palette in pinks, lip liner, liquid eyeshadow and the collector's double C logo lip compact.


I am feeling like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I got my Ulta rewards freebies today.  I got a bottle of Armani Code, a bottle of Orly In a Snap topcoat, and a 200-count bag of quilted cotton squares.  I am using the squares to remove polish.


----------



## yello0984

Amiekbs8, 
    where did you purchase your MAC 180 brush?



amiekbs8 said:


> 2 MAC silver brush sets (different sets, one face, one eye) off ebay from the heirlooms collection. I need a 'sleeping out' set of brushes and one of the sets comes in a cute cylinder holder.
> 
> A second MAC 180 brush
> LORAC Color Me Couture palette
> Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer
> NARS Desire blush
> Korres yogurt moisturizer
> Kat Von D liquid eyeliner
> Beautyblender sopnges + cleaner
> 
> and I'm debating the Kat Von D Beethoven eyeshadow palette...


----------



## Cedes

Go figure that my Sephora order came today, right after the 15% off coupon code was published. 

Nars e/s in Fez
BE e/s in Bubbly (can't get enough of this color), Faux Mink, Citrus Twist, and Pacific Heights
BE Glimpse in Water Lily and Cupcake <-- this is possibly one of the BEST colors I've ever seen in my life
Sephora by OPI in Shopping Frenzy and Domestic Goddess

and finally I found my HG of light-purple-reminds-me-of-candy nail polishes, at Walgreen's of all places. Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Violet Sparks.


----------



## gina2328

Mac 217 Brush
Mac 239 Brush
Mac Paint Pot in Painterly (like this better than TFSI)

From Sephora with 15% off Code:
MUFE HD Foundation in 115
Benefit Boi-ing Concealer in Medium
Benefit Erase Paste in Medium
Anastasia Brow Duality in Matte Camille/Sand Shimmer
Clinique Makeup Brush Cleanser


----------



## sillywahine

ELF 9 piece brush set


----------



## Imaprincess07

Finally purchased the MUFE HD foundation and HD primer with the Sephora 15% coupon. I got a sample last week and I love it the perfect match. What took me so long.


----------



## Wanted

GnomeNisse said:


> I went nuts at Chanel.
> 
> I got 2 nail polishes, 3 glossimers, 1 lipstick, 2 eyeshadow duos, one lip/eye/face palette in pinks, lip liner, liquid eyeshadow and the collector's double C logo lip compact.
> 
> 
> I am feeling like a kid on Christmas morning!


Oooh, which ones if you don't mind me asking? I have the lip compact and I refuse to actually use it...I can't bring myself to do it, lol! 

My most recent purchases are a haul of nail polishes from Transdesign & Head2Toe.

From H2T:

Color Club Revvvolution (wearing it now )
Color Club Fashion Addict
Color Club Vintage Couture
Misa Radiant
Misa Decadent Drfiter

From TD:

OPI Sand in My Suit
OPI Conga-Line Coral
OPI Up Front & Personal
OPI Bikini Envy
OPI Peach-A-Boo
OPI Lemonade Stand By Your Man
OPI Queen of West Web-erly
China Glaze Watermelon Rind
China Glaze Strawberry Fields
China Glaze Blue Without U
Nicole Ice Princess
Times Square Hudson Salmon

Now I have absolutely no excuse to buy anymore nail polishes....
_*who am I trying to kid?*_


----------



## GnomeNisse

Wanted said:


> Oooh, which ones if you don't mind me asking? I have the lip compact and I refuse to actually use it...I can't bring myself to do it, lol!


 

I got Vamp, which I've been without for too long.  It's been a favorite for so long.  I also got Blue Satin for my stepdaughter.

I got Collection Essentielle in Lumiere Tendress, the pale pink palette is just gorgeous.

Eye shadow duo in River Light.  

Glossimer in Iris
Aqualumiere Gloss in  Diamond Rose  (Not actually a glossimer so oops)
Glossimer in Glow
Hydrabase lipstick in Sirocco

Lip liner in Nude-  a staple for me. 
Crayon Khol liner in Graphite

I don't think I can bust out the CC lip compact.  I had a hard time ever using my Jeans de Chanel eye quad because it was SO pretty...We'll see.  I don't think I'll ever do anything but admire it.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Oh the other shadow duo is Cristal Dusk.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Wanted, you've made me want to go polish shopping!


----------



## Wanted

GnomeNisse said:


> I got Vamp, which I've been without for too long.  It's been a favorite for so long.  I also got Blue Satin for my stepdaughter.
> 
> I got Collection Essentielle in Lumiere Tendress, the pale pink palette is just gorgeous.
> 
> Eye shadow duo in River Light.
> 
> Glossimer in Iris
> Aqualumiere Gloss in  Diamond Rose  (Not actually a glossimer so oops)
> Glossimer in Glow
> Hydrabase lipstick in Sirocco
> 
> Lip liner in Nude-  a staple for me.
> Crayon Khol liner in Graphite
> 
> I don't think I can bust out the CC lip compact.  I had a hard time ever using my Jeans de Chanel eye quad because it was SO pretty...We'll see.  I don't think I'll ever do anything but admire it.


What an awesome haul! NP's, Glossimers, Aqualumiere Gloss (), Eye Shadow/Liner...sigh  And Vamp is gorgeous! I have yet to get this one. I'm always worried about missing the LE items and I forget to check out some of the perm collection. But you never know when something will just up and disappear from the perm line, I gotta watch out for that! 
I almost want to buy a backup of the lip compact so that I won't feel the guilt of using it....but for $60 I can't bring myself to do it.  
NP shopping is always a treat! I go to nailgal.com and see which swatches I like, then look for those shades...such great deals on those two sites (and 8ty8). Don't want to be an enabler, I'm just saying....


----------



## aliburke84

I got some super summery polishes today!

Misa - Speed of Life (orange)
OPI  - The It Color (yellow)
OPI - Greenwich Village (green)
ChinaGlaze - Agent Lavender
ChinaGlaze - Admire

Arggg why is it that everytime I get an order I realize there are more that I should have gotten!


----------



## pond23

I bought a Bobbi Brown "Sandwash Pink" Pot Rouge for my sister since they were out of the blush sticks. I hope she likes it!


----------



## coach4me

Something about spring (at least it's spring here already, LOL!) always makes me want to buy make up and skin care products... this last week or so I've bought:

Loreal visible lift pressed powder - love this... who knew a DS powder would work so well on me?
Alpha hydrox 12% souflee - broke me out terribly! back to Ulta it will go
Neutrogena Alpha hydrox... we'll try this one next
LOreal cream cleanser for (ahem) mature skin... since my 36th b-day is around the corner
Mac e/s in honey lust
mac e/s in sumptuous olive
mac HK l/g in sweet strawberry

Waiting for (from Sephora)
Clinque eye cream 
NARS striptease gloss

Waiting for: from 8ty8beauty
china glaze ridge filler
china glaze lubu heels (for toes!)
Orly flash dry

I also bought a three drawer caddy from target... my beauty products were crowding DH out of the bathroom (how I wish we had two master baths in this house! It's the secret to a happy marriage...separate bathrooms! LOL) But I may have to re-organize and purge... I seem to have filled it already!


----------



## Jahpson

my beloved UD primer potion and Diorshow mascara.

now, what do I do with the MAC paint pot? I really like the little container it comes in, but dont like the product.


----------



## nordia5

Jahpson said:


> my beloved UD primer potion and Diorshow mascara.
> 
> now, what do I do with the MAC paint pot? I really like the little container it comes in, but dont like the product.


 Take out the product and put ... idk ... chapstick in it or something?


----------



## goodmornin

Went on a crazy NM beauty event binge yesterday just to get the Natura Bisse gift!

*Natura Bisse* 
- Stabilizing Toner
- Stabilizing Cleansing Mask
- Oxygen Cream
- Glyco Peeling 50%


The Natura Bisse Gift includes:
- Tensolift Hand Cream, 0.7 oz.
- Diamond Extreme Eye, 0.2 oz.
- Tensolift Neck Cream, 0.5 oz.


----------



## coach4me

Jahpson said:


> my beloved UD primer potion and Diorshow mascara.
> 
> now, what do I do with the MAC paint pot? I really like the little container it comes in, but dont like the product.


 
do you mean, how to use the product? I use it (Bare Study)  as an eyeshadow base. Love it. It also looks nice on days where I just don't want to bother with eyeshawdow... just a little swipe brightens me up. 

My SA told me to apply it using an artificial bristle brush. Not sure why. I hate dipping my finger into the pot. Yucky!


----------



## winniejo

Some Nars stuff at NM and the free gift 

Powder foundation and Botan brush
Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Roman Holiday


----------



## lantana19

Revlon matte eyeshadows in Riviera Blue and Rich Sable

Cover Girl Wetslicks Amazemint lipgloss in Happy Hour which is this really cool blue shade and Everything's Rosy which is a nice neutral to cool pink.


----------



## Jahpson

coach4me said:


> do you mean, how to use the product? I use it (Bare Study) as an eyeshadow base. Love it. It also looks nice on days where I just don't want to bother with eyeshawdow... just a little swipe brightens me up.
> 
> My SA told me to apply it using an artificial bristle brush. Not sure why. I hate dipping my finger into the pot. Yucky!


 
no, im dumping it out. I hate it, and it doesnt work on me. I do like the container it comes in.


----------



## mcb100

Mac lip liner in Little Tease, a Fusion Beauty lip plumper gloss (i forget the exact shade but it's a light pinkish color), and Too Faced eyeliner in black


----------



## MissTiss

coach4me said:


> do you mean, how to use the product? I use it (Bare Study) as an eyeshadow base. Love it. It also looks nice on days where I just don't want to bother with eyeshawdow... just a little swipe brightens me up.
> 
> *My SA told me to apply it using an artificial bristle brush. Not sure why*. I hate dipping my finger into the pot. Yucky!


 
Synthetic hairs don't soak up as much product - means less waste.  Natural fibers (think hair) soak up products kinda like your hair and conditioner. With the synthetic more goes on your skin. In general, they are best for any cream or emollient product.


----------



## coach4me

^^^ interesting! Now I know. thanks Tiss!

Jahpson, too bad it doesn't work for you. I hate to spend $$ on something to have it not work. But, I agree, love that little glass jar... it's got such weight to it, doesn't it?


----------



## hippychick11

from Neiman's beauty event:
Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer
Kevyn Aucoin Celestial Powder
and the gwp was the Ethereal pressed powder


----------



## lantana19

I just bought the pink train case by Doll Face and the pink lighted makeup mirror by Godefroy. Love them both


----------



## flowinq

Clarisonic Brush in Pink from beauty.com
Vitamin C Face Polish from The Body Shop
Vitamin E Day Cream from The Body Shop
Vitamin E Face Mist from The Body Shop
MAC Hello Kitty Kouture Compact
MAC Prep + Prime SPF 50
MAC Moisturelush Cream


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oooh, a little package from Sephora arrived today!

Sephora/OPI polish in IM Beauty (that wonderful pale yellow)
Benefit's Bathtina shower cap (so retro!)
LORAC Colour me Couture eye shadow set:






This pic doesn't do it justice - the shades are gorgeous, the brush is pretty decent and the casing is a fabulous rich looking black and gold fabric with sequins....very elegant, the kind you wouldn't mind whipping out in public to do a quick touch up!

There's a reason they don't show the inner mirror in this pic - it's awful.  It's like trying to see your reflection in a tin can.  But that's not a deal breaker for me - I just love it!  And quite a steal at $37, IMO.


----------



## talexs

Bigelow Lemon Hand Treatment
Origins Modern Friction


----------



## gnourtmat

here are some of my all time favorites: 

nars blush in orgasm 
christian dior diorshow mascara
shu uemura eyelash curler
mac lip gloss in florabundance


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Oooh, a little package from Sephora arrived today!
> 
> Sephora/OPI polish in IM Beauty (that wonderful pale yellow)
> Benefit's Bathtina shower cap (so retro!)
> LORAC Colour me Couture eye shadow set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic doesn't do it justice - the shades are gorgeous, the brush is pretty decent and the casing is a fabulous rich looking black and gold fabric with sequins....very elegant, the kind you wouldn't mind whipping out in public to do a quick touch up!
> 
> *There's a reason they don't show the inner mirror in this pic - it's awful. It's like trying to see your reflection in a tin can.* But that's not a deal breaker for me - I just love it! And quite a steal at $37, IMO.


 
I am a dork...it helps to REMOVE the protective plastic from the inner mirror, der...ush:.  The mirror is great!  I stand corrected!  

And just another comment, the shadows are far more richer and elegant IRL than the pic from Sephora...


----------



## omgblonde

Christian Dior - Diorskin Airflash spray foundation
Christian Dior - HydrAction deep hydration extreme creme


----------



## scarlett_2005

Yes to Carrots body scrub
Olay face wash
Aspirin (can't wait to try the mask!)


----------



## regretless

looks better used -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fyrinnae | eyeshadow samples | $21.00


----------



## regretless

sephora | sephora eyeshadow to liquid liner transformer 
sephora | urban decay primer potion








+ free samples








riteaid | nail polishes


----------



## Needanotherbag

Had some fun in Sephora tonight...

Stila eyeshadow duo in Dragonfly
Smashbox set of 4 eyeliners (a steal at $36!)
LORAC oil free Dry Powder Makeup


----------



## Cheryl

I just put in an order for some of the new Laura Mercier Stuff.. I got
Stickgloss -Azalea
Stickgloss -Tiger Lily
Lip Stain -English Rose 
Lip Stain -Hibiscus

I also ordered some of the New South Beach OPI Collection
Done out in deco
Party in my cabana
Feelin' hot hot hot!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Chanel Glossimer #84 Imaginaire  which is not nearly as purple as it looks in the tube
Chanel lip liner in Pink Sugar
Chanel nail color in Paparazzi
The PERFECT traveling make up case by Chanel, which is so ideal I can't wait to use it.  I looked online and can't find a link to it but it was sitting there at my Chanel counter so it's around.  It has so many compartments, zippered mesh bags, lipstick slots, liner pencil slots-  it's just perfect.   

For my friend, I got 3 eye shadow brushes and Glossimer in Wild Rose.

The Chanel lady was super generous today, too.  I got oodles and oodles of samples. More than I've ever gotten from one counter, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Odette

Broke my beauty ban for Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream.


----------



## MissTiss

*Regretless,* what kind of camera are you using? Just curious.

Just some chapstick at CVS.


----------



## nordia5

REGRETLESS, why are your pictures so cool looking?


----------



## Sunshine

Regretless....where in the world do I find the friannae eyeshadows? The colors are TDF! (Ok, I just read your blog...maybe they just look pretty! lol) Not so user friendly


----------



## lantana19

^^ Looks like here: http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php

I'm interested to try them as well.


----------



## MissTiss

Regretless, you have some admirers of your photography skills.  Spill.


----------



## Odette

I sent in 8 bottles of old nail polish for the Zoya exchange last week - they shipped today and are arriving UPS on Wednesday!  I'm going to start a Zoya thread for all of us doing the exchange.


----------



## xpurseloverx

2 revlon nail polishes they are sheer a pink and purple one then 3 china glaze spontaneous, for audrey and evening seduction


----------



## lantana19

Perfume samples from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab in: White Rabbit, Marie, Alice, Snake Oil and Amsterdam.


----------



## regretless

MissTiss: Canon PowerShot SD1000!
nordia5: b/c canon rocks! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
Sunshine: yep, fyrinnae.com! yeah they could def be better @_@; still fun if you have some pocket change lying around though


----------



## Pursegrrl

ooh, a fun delivery from Sephora today!

Smashbox HALO hydrating powder & brush set (comes with a primer sample too).  The little kabuki brush is super cute but teensy; I'll likely use a larger powder or blush brush to use this:






MUFE Aqua Eyes in Black Purple, 6L:


----------



## ChristyR143

Benefit Cream Shadow/Liner in Stiletto.


----------



## Nat

Coco Mademoiselle Eau de Toilette
Lancome Nutrix
Chanel Rouge Hydrabase lipstick 158 Rose Rebelle
Bourjois Liner Effect Mascara
Numerous Chanel samples


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pursegrrl said:


> ooh, a fun delivery from Sephora today!
> 
> Smashbox HALO hydrating powder & brush set (comes with a primer sample too).  The little kabuki brush is super cute but teensy; I'll likely use a larger powder or blush brush to use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUFE Aqua Eyes in Black Purple, 6L:



PG, pls let us know how you like Halo. Will you use it as a foundation?  How's the coverage?


----------



## claireZk

lantana19 said:


> ^^ Looks like here: http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php
> 
> I'm interested to try them as well.


I ordered Fyrinnae samples at the same time as the Pure Luxe ones.  To be honest, I like Fyrinae 1000x better!  They have much more shimmer and better color pay off than most mineral shadows. You definitely have to tap the excess shadow off the brush to avoid fall out, and you can blend gently-- as long as you're not rubbing or smudging with the brush it's ok


----------



## lantana19

claireZk said:


> I ordered Fyrinnae samples at the same time as the Pure Luxe ones.  To be honest, I like Fyrinae 1000x better!  They have much more shimmer and better color pay off than most mineral shadows. You definitely have to tap the excess shadow off the brush to avoid fall out, and you can blend gently-- as long as you're not rubbing or smudging with the brush it's ok



Hmm, thanks for that comparison. I went on their site and I'm kind of disappointed that the samples are almost as much as the full size jar, but maybe if the color payoff is better, it might be worth it to try out at least a few shades. Any shade recommendations? I really like shades where the shimmer is a different color than the base color.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nioxin shampoo & conditioner 1
Essie Sugar Daddy


----------



## lovemysavior

Just went to Sally's real quick and picked up a few nail polishes.  I bought China Glaze's: Up All Night, Shower Together, and Magical.  I also bought a french manicure one from Orly called Je T'Aime.


----------



## pond23

MAC Forever Green Powerpoint Pencil
Laura Mercier Pink Champagne lipstick for my mom (It's her favorite color.)
MAC Fix+ Spray


----------



## lantana19

Walmart purchases:

Escada Sunset Heat perfume on clearance for $15

Nicole by OPI polish in Fanatical Fuschia

Sally Hansen polish in White On and Marine Scene


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I did the Zoya polish exchange. Most of them are cream polishes.







Also recently got Chinag Glaze Shimmer Finishes - Orange Marmalade and Strawberry Fields - Orly Prisma Gloss in Silver


----------



## Pursegrrl

NoSnowHere said:


> PG, pls let us know how you like Halo. Will you use it as a foundation? How's the coverage?


 
Hey, m'dear!  I will have more time to play with it over the weekend and will post...for now I think it will be a good finishing powder over my usual liquid foundation in the t-zone.  I've tried it over bare skin too and it IS really nice, unlike a lot of mineral foundations which just settle into my skin and don't give it any vibrancy. The coverage is luminous, not too matte at all.  [I'm 41 so for me mineral makeup in general is not the best given my skin is getting drier].

I LOVE how this compact has the 'shaving' mechanism to just portion off exactly what you need...honestly, the swirl/tap mineral makeup method for me is a little tiresome, LOL.  This is a great alternative!


----------



## sillywahine

I bought the LUSH Sampler kit for $20! I got 2 face creams, moisturizer, 2 tablets, and a face mask.  I thought this promo was a great deal but I calculated each item and there is only a $3 difference if i bought this all separately. LOL....

and to top things off, as I walked out all happy with my new purchase I saw a $50 parking ticket on my car....:cry: what an expensive shopping trip...


----------



## GnomeNisse

My loot from Ulta was light today.  I'm tryng to scale back and hold off and refrain from new products until my Chanel appt next Saturday.   I know I'll go overboard then....so my mini-loot today:

Smashbox O-Plump   (so far, I like it ok enough)

Essie     - Blanc  (opaque white)
Essie     -Forget Me Nots  (pepto-bismol pink)
China Glaze - Aqua Baby  (great blue for toes or tips with dots!  so cute)

1 black leather quilted wide headband 
3 oversized flower pins/hairclips  (a underrated accessory)

It felt weird to buy so little....lol


----------



## TenYearsGone

- MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation (NC25)
- MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (Medium)
- Select Moisturecover (NW20)
- MAC Studio Finish Concealer (NC30)
- MAC Moisturelush Cream
- MAC Fix+Spray
- MAC Plush Lash
- MAC Brush 188
- MAC Brush 182
- MAC Brush Cleanser
- MAC Hello Kitty e/s in "Lucky Tom"
- MAC Slimshine Lipstick in "Scant"
- MAC Mineralize Blush Duo in "Intenso"
- Benefit "That Gal" Face Primer
- UDPP in "Sin"
- Sephora Brand Nail Lacquer in "Chamallow" 
- OPI Nail Polish in "Baguette Me Not"

Phew!..that was all bought yesterday and today. :shame:


----------



## caxe

China Glaze Fast Forward
China Glaze Strong Adhesion
Konad SP Pink
Konad SP Red
Konad SP Black
Konad SP Blue
Konad SP Yellow
Konad Image Plate Holder

I got the China Glaze clear polishes to go with the two China Glaze colors I bought earlier this week--and the 20  colors I have coming in the mail, each of which I'll post about when they get to me.  Sally's has these on sale with the card, so I signed up for it; the membership was free!  I hate to admit it, but I'm going back tomorrow to buy even more nail polish.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

caxe said:


> China Glaze Fast Forward
> China Glaze Strong Adhesion
> Konad SP Pink
> Konad SP Red
> Konad SP Black
> Konad SP Blue
> Konad SP Yellow
> Konad Image Plate Holder
> 
> I got the China Glaze clear polishes to go with the two China Glaze colors I bought earlier this week--and the 20  colors I have coming in the mail, each of which I'll post about when they get to me.  Sally's has these on sale with the card, so I signed up for it; the membership was free!  I hate to admit it, but I'm going back tomorrow to buy even more nail polish.



Whaaaaaat?? I just paid $5 for a membership! Are you in the military or something?


----------



## caxe

pipsqu3ak said:


> Whaaaaaat?? I just paid $5 for a membership! Are you in the military or something?



Yes.  I thought it was for active duty only, but she accepted my tan dependent card, as I'm not in the military but my hubs is retired.  On the plus side for you guys who paid: you'll get $5 gift certificates.  We forfeit those.


----------



## cristalena56

i just ordered my everyday minerals kit  I got the flat top brush, fair in original glo and intensive, the fair concealer, start to finish fair, and the lavendar eye palette


----------



## qcescada

China Glaze Midnight Ride
China Glaze On the Prowl
China Glaze Magical
China Glaze TreeHugger
China Glaze Ridge Filler
Alba Hair Conditioner
MAC 15pan Palette


----------



## Odette

Philosophy Purity Made Simple cleanser
Benefit Get Even powder


----------



## claireZk

lantana19 said:


> Walmart purchases:
> 
> Escada Sunset Heat perfume on clearance for $15
> 
> Nicole by OPI polish in Fanatical Fuschia
> 
> Sally Hansen polish in White On and Marine Scene


I did some Walmart haulin' too 

I got:
L'Oreal Color Riche l/s in Sandstone
HIP Presso l/g in Chic 
Revlon Colorstay lip liner in Clear
... I LOVE everything! 

From Drugstore.com I ordered:
Revlon Colorstay e/l in Cocoa
Revlon l/s in Plumalicious
Max Factor l/s in Hipster

The Dupes thread has totally rekindled my love for drugstore makeup!


----------



## caxe

Today I bought:  

Another CG Fast Forward
Another CG Strong Adhesion
CG Golden Meringue
CG Chiaroscuro
CG Jamaican Out
CG Your Touch

All nice neutrals.



I always keep a ton of nail polish on hand.  I rarely go for more than two days without changing the color.


----------



## caxe

claireZk said:


> I did some Walmart haulin' too
> 
> I got:
> L'Oreal Color Riche l/s in Sandstone
> HIP Presso l/g in Chic
> Revlon Colorstay lip liner in Clear
> ... I LOVE everything!
> 
> From *Drugstore.com* I ordered:
> Revlon Colorstay e/l in Cocoa
> Revlon l/s in Plumalicious
> Max Factor l/s in Hipster
> 
> The Dupes thread has totally rekindled my love for drugstore makeup!


 
I wasn't aware that they sell cosmetics!

Next month (I think I'm done with buying cosmetics for March, and I HAVE TO STAY OUT OF THESE THREADS) I might check them out.


----------



## claireZk

caxe said:


> I wasn't aware that they sell cosmetics!


Oh yes! 

I love them, because they sell all the different drugstore brands and they usually get the new products right away.  Oh and they have reviews too! Although their prices aren't the best, they do BOGOs and sales.  Where I live, certain stores only carry certain brands and it drives me nuts!  I don't want to make 3 trips for 3 products, so I just order it.


----------



## kippeydale

Miss Dior Cherie gift set (with body lotion and shower gel)


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu drying lotion
        *summer shine lotion
        *olive lotion
        *enzyme gel cleanser


----------



## GnomeNisse

I've been bad AGAIN!   I have no self control when it comes to beauty products.

Today-  

DiorSkin Nude fluid foundation
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect in 517- Clutch Pink
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect in  137-Trenchcoat Beige
Dior Vernis in Nude Chic

China Glaze Carribbean Bue
China Glaze Touch of Glamour

Joico Reconstruct  (love it)
Q-Tips
Cotton balls
Baby oil
Kerasal
Nail polish remover
nail files


----------



## tmc089

I'm about to buy my first GHD!!!


----------



## HauteGlam29

I see we are all a bunch of product junkies. I got the Queen Helene Mask(green).


----------



## lantana19

Walgreens BOGO sales:

Revlon Matte lipstick in Nude Attitude and Mauve It Over

Rimmel Sexy Curves and Glam Eyes mascaras both in Extreme Black


----------



## lantana19

caxe said:


> Today I bought:
> 
> Another CG Fast Forward
> Another CG Strong Adhesion
> CG Golden Meringue
> CG Chiaroscuro
> CG Jamaican Out
> CG Your Touch
> 
> All nice neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep a ton of nail polish on hand.  I rarely go for more than two days without changing the color.



I just bought the Chiaroscuro too, I LOVE IT!


----------



## cristalena56

nothing major.... got these each on clearance($2.99)

Essie Ploish in Guilty Pleasure
REvlon Mineral Eye Shadow Kit in Whisper Sweet Neutrals


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> I'm about to buy my first GHD!!!


 
W00t!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey, m'dear! I will have more time to play with it over the weekend and will post...for now I think it will be a good finishing powder over my usual liquid foundation in the t-zone. I've tried it over bare skin too and it IS really nice, unlike a lot of mineral foundations which just settle into my skin and don't give it any vibrancy. The coverage is luminous, not too matte at all. [I'm 41 so for me mineral makeup in general is not the best given my skin is getting drier].
> 
> I LOVE how this compact has the 'shaving' mechanism to just portion off exactly what you need...honestly, the swirl/tap mineral makeup method for me is a little tiresome, LOL. This is a great alternative!


 
Hey all, just a follow up to this post about the *smashbox HALO hydrating loose powder...*

This stuff is GREAT.  I am totally in love with the wide opening and 'shaving' mechanism, and the coverage is really great.  The mornings I'm up and am working out with my trainer, well this is great to just buff on with a loose powder brush and not worry about how it's going to look because it just cuts back on redness without looking overly powder-y if that makes sens.  This stuff ROCKS!!


----------



## ChristyR143

I like coming to this thread! Makes me feel normal.

Today I got:

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Lip Pencil in Heavy ( see my review)
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Brown Black
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Brown

I got these the other day:

Urban Decay e/s in Lounge
Benefit Creme Shadow/Liner in Stiletto

And coming from Sephora in a couple of days:

Make Up For Ever All Mat Primer
YSL Faux Cils Mascara


----------



## nordia5

First time placing order with Trans Design:
China Glaze -Sprinkles (bought because of Karman!)
China Glaze -Strawberry Fields 
MISA -Fatal Affair
MISA -Dirty Sexy Money
MISA-Fashionista


----------



## mayen120

i got a GHD IV from sephora  i love it!!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey all, just a follow up to this post about the *smashbox HALO hydrating loose powder...*
> 
> This stuff is GREAT. I am totally in love with the wide opening and 'shaving' mechanism, and the coverage is really great. The mornings I'm up and am working out with my trainer, well this is great to just buff on with a loose powder brush and not worry about how it's going to look because it just cuts back on redness without looking overly powder-y if that makes sens. This stuff ROCKS!!


 

I totally agree! I ordered it from Sephora, just arrived on Friday. I also ordered the Photo Finish Color Correcting Foundation Primer (green). I use it first to cover the redness on my cheeks, then a quick cover with Halo and a little blush. It feels so much lighter than wearing my old liquid foundation. Love both products


----------



## niseixtenshi

Estee Lauder - Shadowstick in 'Black pearl'
Philosophy - Purity cleanser
MAC - Brush Cleanser
Chanel - Vitalumiere foundation


----------



## Imaprincess07

MUFE aqua eyes in black, UDPP, Sephora black glitter eyeliner


----------



## tmc089

mayen120 said:


> i got a GHD IV from sephora  i love it!!!!!



I'm getting the same one from the same place!! I am so so so excited. I feel like I'm gonna hav ea good hair day everyday now lol. I figured I'd get it from Sephora bc of free shipping and samples. AHH!! I can't waittttttt.


----------



## NoSnowHere

niseixtenshi said:


> Estee Lauder - Shadowstick in 'Black pearl'
> Philosophy - Purity cleanser
> MAC - Brush Cleanser
> Chanel - Vitalumiere foundation



is the MAC brush cleaner a must have?  I use baby shampoo but would like something quick to use.


----------



## LVmom

Stila Malibu Barbie tin from Sephora.


----------



## lantana19

Just bought the set of 43 eyeshadows that NYX has for 80% off. Totally don't need that many but it was such a good deal!


----------



## claireZk

^ It is a good deal!  I was looking at the lipstick set, but I've bought 6 lippies this week.  I reeeeally don't need more :shame:


----------



## lantana19

^^ I know I was looking at the lipstick set too, but there were more colors that I could use in the eyeshadow set so I went for that one, but both were so tempting!


----------



## GnomeNisse

I mentioned this weekend that I picked up the new Dior Nude liquid foundation.  I just have to say it's the BEST.   I love it.  

Today I picked up some nail supplies, toe seperator, buffer, cuticle oil.  I also started shopping for a new blow dryer but need reviews and recommendationd first.


----------



## GnomeNisse

HauteGlam29 said:


> I see we are all a bunch of product junkies.


 

Thank goodness for that.  I don't feel so alone!


----------



## tmc089

My GHD will be here Thursday!!


----------



## ChristyR143

NoSnowHere said:


> is the MAC brush cleaner a must have? I use baby shampoo but would like something quick to use.


 
I like it because it works REALLY well, it conditions the brushes, you don't have to rinse it (contrary to what the directions say) and it dries really fast.  At only $11.00, I think it's a pretty good deal, because you get a good amount and it should last a while. You only need a couple of drops per brush.


----------



## choozen1ne

GnomeNisse said:


> Thank goodness for that. I don't feel so alone!


 i feel the same way ,some of the people i work with make me feel like a freak because U have 8 lip glosses in my bag and change my nail polish everyday - and then I think of all the product junkies on here and don't feel so alone 



Today I picked up Finger Paints polish in It's An Orignal and Artistic Azure and I bought a couple of Hard Candy palletes at TJ Max for $3.99 !


----------



## Bitten

Picked up some SK II essence the other day and was back at DJs this morning and bought Bobbi Brown tinted moisturiser, creamy concealer, and Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk pressed powder. That should do me for a while.


----------



## cristalena56

i took my "im beauty" np back(staines your nails yellow..) and got the queen of everything polish. i love this color  i can wear it with blue, maroons, purple, certain pinks.. yay!


----------



## NoSnowHere

ChristyR143 said:


> I like it because it works REALLY well, it conditions the brushes, you don't have to rinse it (contrary to what the directions say) and it dries really fast. At only $11.00, I think it's a pretty good deal, because you get a good amount and it should last a while. You only need a couple of drops per brush.


 

Thanks ChristyR143!  I'll have to get it.


----------



## lovemysavior

From Walmart:
Acetone and a spray that is supposed to dry your nails faster


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ile de Tahiti Coconut Vanille body wash and body lotion [Bath and Body Works], MAC e/s in Blanc Type and MAC Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## lantana19

Revlon np in Peach Nectar and Sally Hansen by Carmindy lip gloss in Juicy Cherry


----------



## GnomeNisse

Shalimar, it just evokes so many fond memories for me.
Benefit Powderflage
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Dominique
Sephora eye smudge brush (pony hair)


I am looking forward to test driving the Powderflage.  I'm too sick, though.  =(


----------



## choozen1ne

I was really bad , I bought 5 or 6 bottles of OPI from Trade Secrets today


----------



## talexs

Nothing too exciting- Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm
Lavender essential oil (thought I'd apply this to pulse points to help me sleep)


----------



## luvbags3




----------



## Cheryl

BBW le de Tahiti Coconut Vanille body wash and body lotion (Thanks to a lovely TPFers recommendation!)


----------



## itsnicole

- REN Rose Facial Serum
- REN Hydra-Calm Global Protection Day Cream (to be used at night)
- La Mer SPF 30 Protecting Fluid
- Bobbi Brown Platinum Pink Shimmer Brick
- MAC Consume Me Tri-Color Lipglass
- MAC Just Dessert Tri-Color Lipglass
- The Lip Slip by Sara Happ (got this the other day, and had to order another one. it is the most amazing lip balm I have ever used)
- The Lip Scrub by Sara Happ


----------



## caxe

talexs said:


> Nothing too exciting- Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm
> Lavender essential oil (thought I'd apply this to pulse points to help me sleep)



Burt's Bees counts?

I bought some of their Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream and Farmer's Friend Hand Salve a couple days ago, as well as one of those trial-size packs with four different sample products (the two I mentioned plus ResQ ointment and the lip balm).  It's also time for me to buy another full sized ResQ ointment.  That stuff is wonderful.


----------



## devoted7

*my recent purchase...




*​


----------



## mariah9999

MAC Peppermint Patti Nail Polish
MAC Tricolor Gloss Just Dessert
MAC Eyeshadow Sugarshot


----------



## GnomeNisse

Nothing today.   It took strep and the flu to prevent me from shopping.   :buttercup:

(i just like the buttercup icon lol)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got my Bobbi Brown order. The entire order was 25% off, good thing I ordered two brushes.

Powder Brush and Bronzer Brush


----------



## TenYearsGone

MAC 239 brush
MAC Beautiful Iris e/s


----------



## webbie

finally bought the paul mitchell lavender mint shampoo from an online drugstore and
made some impulses purchases at sephora:


benefit badgal mascara in blue
clinique lash primer
toofaced shadow insurance
bare escentuals buxom babes lip gloss duo in destiny and amber
smashbox o-gloss


----------



## Sophia1025

Chanel
Plein Soeil e/s quad
In Love JC blush
Ginger Shimmer gloss

Mac
Cakeshop s/s
Butternutty s/s


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Essie nail polishes from Ulta for $.99
Cocktail party
Style Berry
E! Live from the red carpet
Hard to Get

Too Faced Glamour to go 
Too Faced Love Lisa 

Smashbox lipgloss set with 6 different colors

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in zero

Jane mineral blush in Rose Satin


----------



## lovemysavior

I bought two nail polishes from Urban Outfitters.  One is grey and the other is Navy.  I don't see a name for them so that's the best that I can describe them, but they are both really great colors.  Plus you only need to apply one coat and they dry super fast.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

lmkhlh2006 said:


> essie nail polishes from ulta for $.99
> cocktail party
> style berry
> e! Live from the red carpet
> hard to get



great deals on the essie!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wet n wild bronzeberry gloss as a dup for Chanel Blizzard. It's 1.99!  I also picked up one of their liquid liners in plum.


----------



## Necromancer

100ml Diorissimo perfume, by Dior.


----------



## ItalianFashion

From mac 
polish 
2 peppermint patti 
2 varicose violet

eyeshadow
sugarshot
aquavert
stars n rockets

Lipstick
St germaine

Victorias secret
coconut craze body souffle
2 cupquake body rush gloss

Fragrance
Gucci envy me 1.7 oounce
Gucci envy me lotion


----------



## Vinyl

Just bought the Bare Minerals starter kit from Sephora!  Hope it's a good investment, lol.


----------



## itsnicole

- Viktor & Rolf- Flowerbomb (running out of my current bottle, and I can't be without this!)
- MAC Mineralize Blush in Love Rock


----------



## talexs

Trish McEvoy eye base essentials
Tan Towels


----------



## regretless

bobbi brown | MU wedges $5.50





bobbi brown | free samples

yay sephora 15% off ^_^:






sephora | urban decay 24/7 liner in ROCKSTAR $13.60




sephora | sephora brand flashy waterproof liner in FLASHY COPPER $6.80
swatch:









sephora | philosophy purity made simple cleanser $17.00
MY NEW HG MU REMOVER/CLEANSER ^_______^ it takes everything off and my face feels amazing afterwards~~ and i have really dry skin :3





sephora | sephora brand waterproof eyemakeup remover $8.50
sephora | sephora brand fluid makeup remover $2.13





sephora | free samples


----------



## regretless

cherry culture | NYX pigments in mocha and nude $1.50 each





cherry culture | free lipgloss gwp


----------



## cristalena56

^how are the nyx pigments?? 

Clearasil Ultra Skin Perfecting Wash(i love this.. havent used since i ran out.. so awhile ago lol) and some hydrocortisone.. a buggy bit my neck up at the bus stop.. theres 6 or 7 bumps there now  i made them worse by scratching them all day long at work.. oops :shame:


----------



## regretless

^ i love them!
i've never tried MAC pigments so i don't know how they are compared to that 

but they stick on easily unlike fyrinnae loose e/s if you've ever tried that
they are very pearl-y and it's great for the price imo

the only con that i could find with these is the packaging
the opening is sooooooooo small... i can't even fit my angle liner in it
so i transfer them to empty jars

here's a great site with swatches~
http://shimmerkisser.blogspot.com/2008/04/nyx-ultra-pearl-mania-pigment-swatches.html


----------



## mayen120

i finally caved in and got lancome's oscillation mascara....it's pretty good!!!
made my lashes longer and stayed curled all day long


----------



## TenYearsGone

Miss Dior Cherie perfume and lotion.


----------



## Odette

Benefit foundation brush
Sephora Eye Shadow stick


----------



## scarlett_2005

I went a little crazy at Ulta today. I got:

OPI-Miami Beet
OPI-Clubbing Until Sunrise
OPI-Done Out in Deco
OPI-Feelin Hot Hot Hot


----------



## ShkBass

lamb perfume set with lotion & shower gel
Dior lipgloss & iconic mascara set (L.E from sephora)
B.E - medium beige foundation


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel glossimer in glaze. This is the one lip product that I consistently buy when I run out.


----------



## elmel

I went a little overboard when Bobbi Brown had 25% off last week.

Blush in Pale Pink - So pretty!
Shimmer eyeshadows in Mica, Ballet, and Silver something? Really shimmery and gorgoeus.

And then I stocked up on my concealer, foundation, and my favorite moisturizer ever!!


----------



## talexs

Aloe Vera Toner
Mario Badescu:
Drying Cream
Enzyme Cleansing Gel
Acne Facial Cleanser


----------



## NymffBach

http://www.theorganicpharmacy.com/p...=27&product_sub_group_ID=2&product_group_ID=1
this
http://www.theorganicpharmacy.com/p...213&product_sub_group_ID=1&product_group_ID=1
and this

great stuff :]


----------



## Cedes

I found the best lipgloss ever at the pharmacy today.. it's just some generic Hello Kitty (not even Sanrio brand, it's made by Nakajima USA) gloss but it's got the BEST berry color, it's the un-stickiest lipgloss I've ever had on, and it came in the cutest packaging! But they only had the one and I haven't seen them anywhere else. :/


----------



## lantana19

All perfumes:

Midnight Fantasy

L de Lolita

Blue Sugar


----------



## Pursegrrl

A little somethin' somethin' from Sephora:

Stila hydrating primer (I got a sample of this from a prior order and I'm VERY impressed)

Stila Major Major lash mascara
Smashbox focal point lash building mascara 
[I recently had to toss a Chanel and a MAC mascara as they were done so I decided to try something different on a whim...will let you know what I think of these two!]

Can you believe it??  No MAC, LOL!


----------



## sugarskull

Monistat chafe gel.  WHY didn't I know about this earlier?!  Thanks to everyone here that uses and has mentioned it I tried it yesterday and bought 2 tubes.  OMG is this stuff great for $6  No more $30 primer for me.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Sephora Bronzer Brush!! I can't wait til it gets here:]


----------



## regretless

cotton swabs 

andddd...













not really a 'purchase' since it's free but i got my clean & clear bzzkit from bzzagent! (:
i really like the eye mu remover so far!


----------



## trapt204

Just picked up the Loreal Everpure UV protection spray, and then the Lollypop Loving l/s and Club e/s from the MAC Sugarshot collection


----------



## ItalianFashion

A bunch of mac items from hello kitty and sugarsweet and below just got in all my elf items I bought during the sale for 28.00


----------



## NoSnowHere

Revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner.  I hope it's good.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Mac Creemsheen ever so rich x2 
Mac HK Lipgloss fast friends x2
MD Perricone Neuropeptide Moisturizer x2 
Mac HK Girl Groove Glitter eyeliner
Gucci envy lotion


----------



## frostedcouture

NYX round lip gloss~~baby pink and whipped
NYX moss eyeliner


----------



## ChristyR143

Rimmel lipliner in East End Snob


----------



## Virginia

No pictures but I bought the Clinique Superdefense SPF Moisturizer at Macy's yesterday since they're having a GWP promo right now.  I'm also gonna go back to buy their Clarifying Lotion and some eyeliner (not sure which one yet).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

DuWop Revolution - Bronzing Body Moisturizer with SPF 15
Murad Sheer Tint - Face Tinted Moisturizer with SPF 15
MAC Lipglass - Corps-de-Ballet
Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner - Granite Ink
(not pictured) Bobbi Brown Creamy Lipstick


----------



## SuperChloe

MAC Pigment in Teal
MAC Paint Pot in Bare Study
Sunsilk Daring Volume Volumizing Spray
...and a new eyelash curler because mine broke


----------



## Barlow

I hit up the Too Faced vintage sale!!

After Glow Ice Cube - Love

Eye Shadow - Pearl Necklace

Status Gloss - Billionaire Boyfriend

Magic Wand - Lightning 

The Decade of Glamour Make-Up Collection

Add it up - $40 *WOOOOOT*


----------



## itsnicole

Picked up a few things at Nordstrom today... Dior Addict Lipstick #359 (Pink Empress), Chanel Lipstick in Imagination, Chanel Aqualumiere in Diamond Rose, and Bobbi Brown Touch-Up Stick in Porcelain.


----------



## malleysmama

Dior Ultra gloss #147 LOVE IT!


----------



## gwendolen

Lancome Mascara - can't remember the kind.


----------



## cheburashka

I got the sexiest prettiest silver smoldering eyeshadow ever - Bobbi Brown in Galaxy !  I can't believe I never tried it, considering I own a ton of Bobbi Brown shadows !


Galaxy + Dior Eyeshow in 092 black + YSL Rouge Volupte in 01 = sexiest smokey eye look ever !


----------



## pinkinthecity

BeneFit Benetint Lip Balm
MAC Cremesheen Gloss in Melt In Your Mouth
MAC Cremesheen Gloss in Petite Indulgence


----------



## Odette

Revlon Custom Creations foundation
Matrix Curl Life curl activator and spray gel
OPI Ridge Filler
OPI Cozu-melted in the Sun nail polish


----------



## talexs

Organix:
Coconut Milk anti- breakage serum
Coconut Milk self- heating coconut oil


----------



## lunatwinkle

I went to Sephora yesterday and bought the Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder (I love this stuff! It's my 3rd one!) and the Shu Uemura eyelash curler. I finally caved and purchased the curler after reading all the reviews.


----------



## ChristyR143

Prestige lip liner in Silk
Stila Convertible Color in Lilium


----------



## xlana

Olay Total Effects fragrance free daily moisturizer.

I'm hoping it'll work as a great night cream.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash mascara...me likey!  I had to stop at Sephora today after getting my brother's b-day present picked out at Nordstrom...and the Sephora SA is a totally OTT fabulous guy who knows his sh*t about makeup.  I love him.


----------



## flaweddesignn

NARS Orgasm + Tuomota Multiple!


----------



## regretless

sephora | iconic diva set $27!! such a great deal =D it's like getting a free lippie sample & mu bag














also got a complimentary skincare sample from origins for recycling ^_^









boscia moisturizer sample from sephora
murad moisturizer sample from sephora
shiseido samples from nordie's


----------



## MissIndependent

Thies goodies from E.L.F


----------



## Wanted

DiorSkin Nude Fresh Glow Hydrating Makeup
Lorac Tantalizer Baked Bronzer
Guerlain Kiss Kiss Gloss in Pomme du Desir
Nars Gueule de Nuit cream blush
Sally Hansen Forsythia nail polish


----------



## webbie

nyx makeup mega-sale finally arrived!
two toofaced vintage sets


----------



## talexs

Organix:
coconut milk conditioner
coconut milk split ends mender
OPI:
moon over mumbai
canberra't without you
Sonia Kashuk coral brush set


----------



## rubyjuls

QVC:
Mally Beauty Celebrate! Brightening Eye Shadow
Aura Collection Smokey Eye Kit in Soho Silver


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OMG I went crazy on the Opi...

OPI Nail Polish-Call My Cell-ery 
OPI Nail Polish-Azure For Sure 
OPI Nail Polish-I'd Like to Thank... 
OPI Nail Polish-Stars in My Eyes
OPI Nail Polish-Can't You Sea? 
OPI Nail Polish-That's All Bright with Me 
OPI Nail Polish-And this Little Piggy... 
OPI Nail Polish-Goldilocks Rocks!
OPI Nail Polish-DS Diamond 
OPI Nail Polish-Curry Up Don't Be Late!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Clinique stay matte sheer powder in Neutral
Clinique shimmer stripes powder blusher in cabana pink
Lush bath bombs in fluff bun and honey bun
VS hand creams in coconut and candy baby
VS squeaky pink shower shave gel in warm and cozy
VS coconut shower gel
VS mint beauty rush gloss
Philosophy - 
3in1 shower gel philosophy scent x2
sugar plum fairy hot salt scrub
sugar cane hand cream 
Grapefruit bath bubbles
purity made simple face wash
Mac HK pink Fish
Perricone stimucell
Perricone neuropeptide moisturizer
smashbox eyebrow brunette w/ wax
GO Smile starter kit
umm i have a problem I think  :s


----------



## ItalianFashion

regretless said:


> sephora | iconic diva set $27!! such a great deal =D it's like getting a free lippie sample & mu bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!  I want one of these


----------



## rubyjuls

That iconic diva set is a really great value.  I looked for it at Sephora today, but didn't see it (is it online only?).

I got several things from Sephora today:
Ojon Hairspray
Ojon Dry Shampoo
Clarisonic Delicate Brush Heads (2)
Stila Precious Pearls palette
2 Dior Lipsticks

Pictures of the non boring stuff from that list:


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Couple of China Glazes. Strawberry Fields and Grape Juice.  Buy 2 get 1 free on all nail color at Sally's!


----------



## leothelnss

LOTS of smashbox on ebay. Got some really awesome deals...
Brushes - mini blusher brush ($2), retractable mini lip brush ($2), double retractable eye brush ($5)
Highlighter quad ($6), smashbox pvc makeup bag ($2), brow tech quad ($4), lipgloss adjusters ($3), bella skin tint ($4), eye shadow duos in golden/eggplant and viewpoint ($3, $3.50), smolder eye shadow quad ($8.50), 3 mini lip liners ($6) and a lipgloss trio ($3.50)
I've found some awesome new sellers and can't wait for my stuff to get here! I only have a couple of smashbox items right now and love them so much I decided I need to start a collection


----------



## coachwife6

By Terry eye shadow
Sonya Dakur primer
T. Clerc mascara
By Terry skin bronzer


----------



## Malinda

I love OPI.  I just purchased two Chanel Boutique exclusive nail polishes last month: the deep red metallic fleck one Feu de Russie  and the one with teal/peacock flecks Nuit de Russie.



bunnymasseuse said:


> OMG I went crazy on the Opi...
> 
> OPI Nail Polish-Call My Cell-ery
> OPI Nail Polish-Azure For Sure
> OPI Nail Polish-I'd Like to Thank...
> OPI Nail Polish-Stars in My Eyes
> OPI Nail Polish-Can't You Sea?
> OPI Nail Polish-That's All Bright with Me
> OPI Nail Polish-And this Little Piggy...
> OPI Nail Polish-Goldilocks Rocks!
> OPI Nail Polish-DS Diamond
> OPI Nail Polish-Curry Up Don't Be Late!


----------



## ellacoach

This was within the last week or so:

YSL Young Sexy Lovely fragrance
John Paul Gaultier Classique fragrance (summer version in limited edition bottle)
MAC shadestick in Lemon Chiffon
MAC lipstick in Pervette 
Cetaphil cleanser
Cetaphil Moisturizer (for face)
China Glaze for Audrey polish
Harajuku Lovers Lil' Angel fragrance
Chanel Foundation brush


----------



## LVCRAZED

In the last wk....nail polish stuff!!

Opi -  Do you lilac it?
Opi - Gargantuan Green Grape
Opi - Hey! Get a Lime!
Zoya - Charisma
Sally H. Nail Art Pen - Light Pink
Sally H. Nail Art Pen - Red
Sally H. French Manicure White Tip Pen


----------



## regretless

ItalianFashion said:


> Pretty!  I want one of these


you should get one if you want to try the iconic! 




rubyjuls said:


> That iconic diva set is a really great value.  I looked for it at Sephora today, but didn't see it (is it online only?).


they are OOS online  i wanted to get it online too lol!
my sephora had like 8 boxes in stock but there was no display of the set so i was confused (i thought the boxes were for some kind of long palette at first!) it's kind of hidden :o


----------



## Wanted

I got my order from Transdesign today!

OPI Isn't it Romantic?
OPI I Pink I Love You
China Glaze Breakin'
China Glaze Sneaker Head
Orly Country Club Khaki
Orly Prim & Proper
Amour Empire State


----------



## couturequeen

Nars blush - Madly
Revlon kohl eyeliner - Black
Stila eyeshadow - Forest clove


----------



## couponmakeup

Clinique Pore minimizer &
Clinique Spot healing gel  (in order to get the Clinique Bonus @ Macy's)
2 Maybelline eyeshadow quads
Ecotools Cellulose facial sponges


----------



## bagladyseattle

Creme de La Mer
La Mer Lifting Serum


----------



## gjaneco

Sephora heated eyelash curler
Benetint
Benefit That Gal 
Makeup Forever primer


----------



## mcb100

how does that heated eyelash curler work? i've been going back and forth on whether i should buy one or not.


----------



## ellacoach

John Paul Gaultier Madame perfume
Essie Sexy Divide polish
YSL Perfect Touch Radiant Foundation
MAC lipbrush 316
MAC Dazzleglasses in 'Rags to Riches', 'Moth to Flame', 'Stop Look', 'Extra Amps'


----------



## purplewithenvy

Sephora Sun Disk
Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit
Bare Minerals Mineral Veil


----------



## enilorac

I bought Benefit Get Gorgeous foundation & Clinique 3-Step Skin Care system to use that benefit Sephora code.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Urban Decay book of shadows  (LOVE it!!)


----------



## winnie83

Korres silicone-free face primer


----------



## Cheryl

La Mer Powder Foundation
La Mer Toner
Cle De Peau Concealer
Fredrik Fekkai Shampoo & Conditioner


----------



## Karenada

My recent beauty purcahse are.....
Model's own nail polish in Coral reef
Model's own nail polish in purple grey... AND
Barry M's glossy tube in plae bronze


----------



## elle tee

Last week:
Lush Sweet Japanese Girl
Lush Eau Roma toner
Lush Coalface soap (for SO)

This weekend:
Korres  Wild Rose lip Butter
Sephora OPI nail hardener
some Clinique skin care for SO
and at Sephora, I had enough points to get a deluxe sample, so I got the UD Primer Potion in Sin which is a Champagne color.... tried it today and I FINALLY get the fuss over primer!  My eyeliner is more intense, went on easier, and is lasting longer than usual.  I may pick this up in the original non-tinted shade, since the shimmer in Sin is a little much for my everyday look.


----------



## regretless

bath&body works lotions
i loooove white citrus! smells like lemons. 

since it's their new scent, it's only $1! you can also get a 3 fl. oz. travel size lotion for free (with any purchase). just google for the coupon! 









also got this from the smashbox gilt sale
the lipgloss smells HORRIBLE!! do all smashbox glosses smell this bad?? it's like this weird plastic smell.. i can't describe it. :/ but i love the color, too bad i can't stand the scent. the blusher/eyecolor is really cute though!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Dior Nude Chic nail polish
Nars Orgasm Blush
Duwop Lip Venom 
Sephora Eyeliner brush (it's super thin, yay!)
L'Occitane hand cream


----------



## latinrose222

MAC:

MSFs in Warmed, So Ceylon, Petticoat
Velvet Moss e/s
Bronzer in Bronze
Otherworldly blush
Love Nectar & Flashmode lustreglasses
Tropic Glow slimshine
Immodest Mattene
Hue l/s

Smashbox gloss in Pout
Calvin Klein Euphoria
Revlon Colorstay foundation (I like this better than EL Double Wear)
Some random NYX stuff (mauve l/l, midnight e/s, jumbo pencils in Milk & Black Bean)


----------



## mordant

MAC eyeshadow in Aquavert
MAC fluidline in Blacktrack
Smashbox High Definition concealer
Very Sexy mosaic bronzer in Gilded
Very Sexy liquid liner pen in Bittersweet


----------



## pond23

Creme de la Mer "Moisturizing Cream" 2 oz. for my sis.


----------



## itsnicole

Did some damage at the Shu Uemura counter at NM on Saturday and today... 
- Lipglosses in PK378S & PK325N
- Lipstick in PK369
- Powder Foundation Natural Glow Finish 
- Face Architect Remodeling Cream Foundation
- Loose Face Powder (colorless)
- Eyebrow Manicure in Forest Black
- Eyebrow Pencil in Stone Gray
- Drawing Pencil in Khaki
- Cream Eyeshadow in Taupe
- Pressed Eyeshadow in IR Green 450
- Base Control in Green


----------



## pipsqu3ak

regretless- omg, mine smell weird too! I bought the 3 pack of glosses from the gilt sale and they all smell like rancid plastic. UGH.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Chanel Blush duo - tweed rose  ** LOOOOVE it!


----------



## regretless

pipsqu3ak said:


> regretless- omg, mine smell weird too! I bought the 3 pack of glosses from the gilt sale and they all smell like rancid plastic. UGH.



i don't know what to do with the gloss anymore!! lol
i thought that maybe i could put a nice smelling clear gloss on top of it to cover up the smell.. but i don't like my lips to look too glossy :/
i'd hate to throw it out since it's new, but i can't passing bad smelling lipgloss to a friend either!!

i also just read some reviews on MUA, some ladies said their glosses smelled like vanilla!! (but there were people who wrote about the rancid plastic smell too) 


-----










VS lotion, shower gel + panty for only $9.xx shipped!! (used the $20 coupon)


----------



## imashopaholic

Just bought Parlez-Vous OPI? and You Don't Know Jacques. It's fall here in Oz at the moment so I plan to wear both of these colours from now through winter (especially that gorgeous taupey grey one!).


----------



## regretless

^ parlez vous opi? looks sooo pretty!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just rec'd my head2toe order

Essie - Sag Harbor
Essie - Greenport
China Glaze - OMG
Seche - French Nail Guides


----------



## talexs

Tokyomilk Lip Balm:
Rosewater
Sweet Cream
Honey Blossom
Opera Mint

Melissa Flagg clementine solid perfume


----------



## leothelnss

Hi girls! Those who bought smashbox from Gilt... I just smelled my two lipglosses that I got, one of them smells a little weird, but not bad. And the other smells fine.
I guess it depends which set you got


----------



## leothelnss

Most recent purchases:
Recieved my smashbox "bare beauty" kit w/ 2 glosses & 1 shadow palette (only cost me $3 including shipping w/ $10 instyle link & $25 account credit)
On ebay I bought 3 lipsticks (maven/vibe/charming) for $4.02 + $3.50 (s/h) = $7.52
and 
smashbox develop 2 for $.99
smashbox eyelash curler for $1.04
smashbox "smashing edition" lip pencil for $.99
Total $3.02 + $4.14 (s/h) = $7.16

My point... Go buy on ebay! Awesome deals right now.


----------



## trulyobsessed

I just bought stuff from sephora....shoulda waited to get the 15% 

Bare Escentuals Buxom lipgloss Jessica
Shu Uemura Mascara Base 
Korres Thyme and Honey 24hr Moisturizer
Urban Decay Get bake Eye set


----------



## rubyjuls

Yesterday was a good makeup shopping day for me.  I went to CCO for the first time (zomg, love!) and got Bobbi Brown and MAC goodies then went to Saks to get some La Mer while F&F is going on.  

Pictures!


----------



## ellacoach

imashopaholic said:


> Just bought Parlez-Vous OPI? and You Don't Know Jacques. It's fall here in Oz at the moment so I plan to wear both of these colours from now through winter (especially that gorgeous taupey grey one!).


 
I just bought both of these a couple of weeks ago and they are both my new favorite OPI shades!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered before the 15% discount 

Peter Thomas Roth Peel Pads
Sephora by OPI Underwater Fantasy


----------



## rubyjuls

^ have you used the PTR pads before?  I've always been curious about them.  I see he has a gentle complexion correction pad too now.  May have to try that before the 15% off is over.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

rubyjuls said:


> ^ have you used the PTR pads before? I've always been curious about them. I see he has a gentle complexion correction pad too now. May have to try that before the 15% off is over.


 
Yes, this is my second purchase of these pads. I'm not sure if they really work on wrinkles, but they definately work on blackheads and reducing pore size. I use them 3 or 4 times a week. I also use PTR toner.


----------



## rubyjuls

^ Thanks for the info.  I think I may give these a try with the coupon.

Just placed my Urban Decay F&F order:
URB Eyeshadow
Kiss Eyeshadow
Asphyxia Eyeshadow
Stalker Eyeshadow
Sin Primer Potion
1999 24/7 Eyeliner
Gunmetal 24/7 Eyeliner


----------



## lmkhlh2006

I just ordered a bunch of Alima samples.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

FaceFront pigment in Weekend Warrior. GORGEOUS purple, hope it's as pretty when I get it!


----------



## paintednightsky

pipsqu3ak said:


> FaceFront pigment in Weekend Warrior. GORGEOUS purple, hope it's as pretty when I get it!


 
If you like FaceFront, you'll love Fyrinnae.  I've tried so many mineral brands, but Fyrinnae has the most wow factor color impact and it stays on vibrant throughout the day like no other mineral brand.  You can get samples to find what suits you as well and they're real cheap for what you get.  Neo Universe and Android Angel are so far my fav purple shades from them and I love purple!

Wanted to add I saw some other posts complaining about it not being good.  You have to read how they tell you to apply it to get the awesome effects.  Takes a little experimenting, but once you get it down you'll be amazed by the color payoff and how long it lasts.  No other brand gives me such effects with it lasting throughout the day.

Now for what I've bought lately, from sephora I bought the Stila Illuminizing powder in gold and 2 OPI shades, mermaid to order and 24/7 access.  The mermaid to order looks especially gorgeous and I'll be getting them in the mail on Monday!   I am highly tempted to use my $15 coupon but I just used the 15 percent off one :/

Wanted to add I also ordered a bunch of minerals from egminerals and aromaleigh LE shadows as well!  I love egminerals foundation.  The best mineral foundation I've used up to date and long wearing!  Today I used the NYC nail polish I bought in Chinatown (dark purple).  I have been really surprised by the quality of NYC lately and have been buying more of their MU.  Only 2 coats needed and as good as OPI.  I've been trying out a bunch of cheaper brands lately as opposed to all the higher end brands I usually buy and have been pleasantly surprised!


----------



## indi3r4

Benefit Hello Flawless in Beige
Benefit YouRebel Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## shakti29

Used my Ulta 20% off coupon today:
OPI in Breathe Life and Sand in my Suit
Ulta Brush Cleaner
j'adore!!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## itsnicole

Stopped by the Shu Uemura counter yet again, and bought...
- Glow On Blush in Pink 30 and Gold 91
- False Lashes- Smoky Layers
- Natural Brush 27
- Natural Brush 7.5
- Ultimate Expression Mascara


----------



## octopus17

Just bought Clarins Eau Dynamiste fragrance spray and also their Shower Mousse. I know they now do a blue one and a summer (orange) one, but I just love the original (red) one. So fresh and lovely for Spring/Summer!


----------



## cristalena56

mario badescu drying mask


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Stila Lipgloss in Inviting
Ojon Essentials 5 piece kit
Too Faced Lockdown in Jailbait and Prisoner of Love
Essie nail polish in Shelter Island and Greenport
OPI nail polish in Mediterranean Moonlight and in Berry Berry Broadway


----------



## Angel1988

I finaly bought some new stuff of the perfumerie (I had put myself on a ban for 3 months).

- Cartier: Le Baiser du Dragon, EDP 50ml

- Armani Luminous Silk foundation in n° 0 (to blend with my Vitalumière which is too dark)

- YSL: Everlong in n°5 (bordeaux)

- Sisley: eye pencil in 'snow' (white), and sadly I'm afraid I'm allergic to it.

- Lancôme: color design mono eyeshadow in 605 (amethyst strass): a bordeaux with shimmer

- Chanel: a new Black Satin n° 219 and Naturel (topcoat) n° 50

- Dior Skinflash in n° 002, 'candlelight'

- Kérastase: Bain Chroma Riche & Masque Chorma Riche


----------



## designer307

~Chanel Glossimers in Myriade and Equinoxe
~Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## NoSnowHere

Comptoir vanille coco and Clinique post shave healer for DH.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up some random items at Ulta, some discounted, some not.
Opi
Happy Anniversary!
DS Elegance
RapidDry Top Coat
Sand In My Suit





ORLY (both disc.)
Heat Wave
My Beau


----------



## steenface

I ordered two Dazzleglasses from MAC - Bare Necessity and Smile. UPS says it's delivered and waiting on my doorstep!!


----------



## monokuro

Fun @ my bf's moms private nail supply shop. ^^;






From Left to Right:
Seche Vite - Fast Dry Top Coat 4$
ORLY - Cashmere Cardigan - 2.75$
China Glaze - Agent Lavender - 2$
OPI - Just Groovy - 4$
China Glaze - Rain Storm - 2$
ORLY - Calypso Breeze - 2.75$
China Glaze - Eyes Like Sapphire 2$
Color Club - Power Play - 2$
Essie - Punchy Pink - 2.75$
China Glaze - Pink Chiffon - 2$
China Glaze - Rosita - 2$

Total: 28.25$


----------



## kippeydale

Beauticontrol:  
Herbal Serenity Foot Creme
Herbal Serenity Show of Hands cuticle salve
Extra Help Concealer
Cream to Powder foundation
Wet/Dry Powder foundation

Clinique:
Bamboo Pink lipstick
Rosette lipstick

Free Gift:  peony blush, eye makeup remover, liquid facial soap, lash-doubling mascara, raspberry glace lipstick, chianti lipstick


----------



## kippeydale

oh, and I forgot!

Loreal Extra Volume Collagen Mascara


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus - It's gorgeous, tons of sparkle!


----------



## bags07

Sisley soap for face and cream. This is my first time using them. I just started this week, and I know that I like it already. I don't know, it's kind of expensive for me ...don't know why I bought them though.


----------



## elizat

Physician's Formula Mascara- which is actually quite nice for $3.

Second Zoya polish exchange- sent in 10 bottles for the swap.


----------



## Jahpson

CVS brand makeup remover and cocoa butter lotion.


----------



## Lemson

yeah so i found this on the weekend at a Zellers in a mall somewhere in Toronto.  5 bucks!  it's a nars make up bag, 3 compartments which can be taken apart and inside the big pocket, there is a #6 blush brush.  I'm not sure if this was a gift with purchase leftover item, but I thought that this was a total steal!!  I don't believe Zellers purchase things that are counterfit, but this seemed a little too good to be true, so I picked one up!  5 bucks for the entire thing!


----------



## NYCBagSnob

*The Clarisonic Skin Care Brush (pink), arrived yesterday, I used it last night although it wasn't fully charged (couldn't wait), and I absolutely LOVE it!*


----------



## LindaLove

Went out on Sunday with a friend of mines and wasn't looking to buy anything but I was totally wrong. Came home with:

*ORLY Top coat
China Glaze Naked
China Glaze Fairy dust
OPI Feelin' hot hot hot
OPI Gargantuan Green Grape
Essie Greenport
Essie Movers & Shakers
DeMert nail enamel dryer
Artec Texture Hotstyle*


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dazzleglass in bare necessity & goldyrocks


----------



## mcb100

i just bought a pair of MAC false eyelashes, #2. Lol.


----------



## stylelaw

Nars Laguna bronzer....however I might be returning for casino. I am not really that dark (MAC 30-35) But I feel like it hardly shows up!


----------



## samoXenina

NARS lipgloss-turkish delight
MAC lipglass in Perky
MAC lipstick-Angel
MAC lipliner-subculture
MAC glitter in reflects blue
MAC blush in shy beauty
 also got a free sample of BadGal lash mascara from Sephora


----------



## nordia5

Just got Sheer Mystery Powder from HK, in dark secret! I love the powder and the compact. Def a good blot powder, which I need.


----------



## Inem

Shu Uemura Hard Formula H9 eyebrow pencil in Sound Black. I totally love this product. It makes my sparse eyebrows appear fuller & it doesn't look like I put anything on it at all.


----------



## talexs

Final Sephora 15% off Purchase:

Bought a few atomizers, they're only $5 so I couldn't resist, and
Juice Beauty Cleansing gel
Juice Beauty Blemish serum
Juice Beauty Green apple peel


----------



## roxys

Nars The Love Set: Orgasm Blush, Pillow Talk Lip Gloss, Sex Machine Velvet Lip Pencil
Lorac Cover Up Concealer - C4
Laura Mercier Lip Glace - Blush
Ojon- Restorative Hair Treatment


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

i went to CVS during my lunch break and they were having a 40% off on physician formula cosmetics so I brought these...


----------



## itsnicole

Inem said:


> Shu Uemura Hard Formula H9 eyebrow pencil in Sound Black. I totally love this product. It makes my sparse eyebrows appear fuller & it doesn't look like I put anything on it at all.



This is the best eyebrow pencil I've ever used. I got it almost 2 weeks ago, and I've been using it every day... love it!


----------



## zacorey

*Recently trying out new make-up/skincare and here's what I bought in the last 2 weeks (and I am going broke and I want to buy more! lol)*

Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
Dermalogica Microfoliant
Dermalogica Precleanse
Dermalogica Intensive Moisture Balance
Dermalogica Barrier Repair
Smashbox Halo
Smashbox High Definition Foundation
Bourjois powder
Lorac aquaprimer
Benefit Hoola
Rimmel lipstick in airy fairy
Stila set ('Ulta'mate set) that includes ~
e/s in kitten, golightly, wheat & mystic 
illuminated tinted moisturizer
convertible color dual lip and cheek cream in peony
lipglaze in "ulta"mate pink
major lash mascara


----------



## Loquita

zacorey said:


> *Recently trying out new make-up/skincare and here's what I bought in the last 2 weeks (and I am going broke and I want to buy more! lol)*
> 
> Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
> Dermalogica Microfoliant
> Dermalogica Precleanse
> Dermalogica Intensive Moisture Balance
> Dermalogica Barrier Repair
> Smashbox Halo
> Smashbox High Definition Foundation
> Bourjois powder
> Lorac aquaprimer
> Benefit Hoola
> Rimmel lipstick in airy fairy
> Stila set ('Ulta'mate set) that includes ~
> e/s in kitten, golightly, wheat & mystic
> illuminated tinted moisturizer
> convertible color dual lip and cheek cream in peony
> lipglaze in "ulta"mate pink
> major lash mascara



All I can say is Dermalogica rocks!  It's so $$, but my skin looks much better now.


----------



## Loquita

I just got a nice little box from Beauty.com with:
 -Susan Posnick Colorflo mineral powder foundation
- Susan Posnick Colorcorrect concealer
- Butter London ( this brand) Melt Away Cuticle Remover
- David Babaii Bohemian Beach Spray (my hair addiction)

Haven't been able to find any info. around here on the Posnick stuff...hope it works out!


----------



## talexs

Viva La Juicy edp


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hit 2 Ulta stores I had never been to and got a bit from their clearance section 





And some FP items.


----------



## ellacoach

^ I wish there was an ULTA near me!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ellacoach said:


> ^ I wish there was an ULTA near me!!!


I did some research last night, I've got like 3 ... and I can hit each of them w/in about 20 min of the next one... it's bad newz for the wallet


----------



## zacorey

Loquita said:


> All I can say is Dermalogica rocks! It's so $$, but my skin looks much better now.


 
Thanks* Loquita*!!!  I am really giving Dermalogica a chance!  I heard you need to let your skin adjust to new products for 30 days or so. So far so good except for the microfoliant which I cannot use everyday on me b/c my skin is sooo sensitive.  I am taking a break from it for a few days and limiting it down to 2 or 3 times a week. I need to find out how others feel about this product and how much they use it! Sorry for my ramble!


----------



## mayen120

i got a t3 hair dryer from sephora and some chloe perfume at the saks ff....

still waiting for the fedex/ups guy


----------



## chessmont

Loquita said:


> All I can say is Dermalogica rocks!  It's so $$, but my skin looks much better now.



- I have overall dry skin, not just on my face; I LOVE the Dermalogica Ultrarich Body Cream


----------



## shakti29

I just ordered a Sedu flat iron. I just couldn't stand the thought of paying over $200 for a GHD...and alot of girls on the BB seem to like the Sedu!


----------



## gappgirl18

Today I bought some Aveda Shampure shampoo and condition, also the Mask for brunettes.  I love the Aveda line and the way it smells, makes my hair so clean and shiny!


----------



## rnp1987

Oh gosh this subforum is bad for my wallet!! Here is my loot from today

MAC-
Amber Lights e/s
Antiqued e/s
Phloof! e/s
Embark e/s

Diorshow mascara in noir (I tried to go drugstore for a few months, but it just doesn't compare)

Lancome Juicy Tube Pink Horizon

Nail Polish-
Essie Mademoiselle
Essie Charleston
OPI Senorita Rose-alita
OPI Second Honeymoon
OPI Russian Navy


----------



## ItalianFashion

shakti29 said:


> I just ordered a Sedu flat iron. I just couldn't stand the thought of paying over $200 for a GHD...and alot of girls on the BB seem to like the Sedu!


 

Let me know how this works! That was my second choice if I did not get the GHD.  I have heard some good things about it.  I had wanted the sedu for years but decided on GHD because of the amazing things said here.  I tried out my ghd today and it is awesome compared to my chi and infrashine.  My hair looks like it would after getting it done at a salon .


----------



## ItalianFashion

Loot this week

Go smile starter kit

Philosophy 
shear splendor shampoo
cinammon buns senorita margarita and philosophy scent 3 in 1
salt scrub sugar plum fairy


*CCO*
Mac Painterly Paint Pot
Bobbi Brown black pearl gloss

*Sephora*
GHD pink iron
2 pacifica travel sets in hawaiin Guava
1pacifica  set in Brazillian Mango
pacifica solid perfume in malibu lemon blossom
fresh sugar set
atomizer
juicy tote and brushes
Bliss youth as we know it

Dept store
Mac Rose romance for B2M empties
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess

B&BW outlet
scentportables
coconut edt small and large
Freshwater cucumber edt x 2 small
2 Tropical room sprays
Pumpkin Pie temptations lotion


----------



## _bebee

Recently ive been getting mainly hair products

-Joico Body Luxe Thickening Shampoo
-Joico Body Luxe Thickening Conditioner
-Joico Silk Result Smoothing Conditioner
-Joico Silk Result Thermal Smoother
-Joico Curl Activator
-Joico JoiShape
-CHI Thermal Protection Spray

and i bought some makeup products:
-Dior Bronze Powder Spray
-Dior Powder Blush
-Smashbox Cream Eye Liner
-Smashbox Concealer
-Smashbox Under Eye Brightener
http://www.chi-hair-products.com/info.php?asin=B000BX5FS8&lang=us


----------



## mayen120

just received my T3 featherweight hair dryer from sephora


----------



## itsnicole

- Armani LSF (giving this a 2nd chance after reading all of the great reviews everywhere)
- Chanel Soft Pressed Powder in Rosee


----------



## pipsqu3ak

China Glaze in Ruby Pumps, Shower Together, and Turned Up Turquoise. Is anyone else SUPER upset that Sally's bumped the price of ChGs from $3.25 to effing $4.49???? The whole reason I got a Sally's card was to get ChGs that cheap, and now it's barely better. I may as well just order online from now on.


----------



## sara999

the lip slip by sara happ - by far the BEST lip product i have EVER used. i want to buy 5 more even though i know the one little tub will last ages


----------



## itsnicole

sara999 said:


> the lip slip by sara happ - by far the BEST lip product i have EVER used. i want to buy 5 more even though i know the one little tub will last ages



i'm obsessed with this! i bought a 2nd tub as a back-up, because i love it that much, but i'm no where near even 1/4 of the way through, lol. i love the lip scrub by her too!


----------



## Jenmbraun

I'm new to the beauty bar and an devoted Bare escentuals user. Recently I purchased the BE Rare minerals face wash and moisturizer, which caused my skin to break out. So I returned it. Today, after much research and encouragement from the hubbs I went to neimans and directly to La Mer. I spoke to a visiting esthetician who helped me with todays purchases:
The Refining Facial
The Cleansing Foam
The Toner
The Moisturizing lotion
and finally Creme de Le Mer.

She and the SA were kind enough to give me TONS of samples.
4 samples of the face serum
2 body creme tubes
the eye concentrate along with several others.

I really wanted to thank everyone on the board for the tips they've posted and the reviews made of various products. I was a bit uneasy about spending so much on La Mer, but I thought back to the reviews I read and it's helped put me at ease.


----------



## itsnicole

Jenmbraun said:


> I'm new to the beauty bar and an devoted Bare escentuals user. Recently I purchased the BE Rare minerals face wash and moisturizer, which caused my skin to break out. So I returned it. Today, after much research and encouragement from the hubbs I went to neimans and directly to La Mer. I spoke to a visiting esthetician who helped me with todays purchases:
> The Refining Facial
> The Cleansing Foam
> The Toner
> The Moisturizing lotion
> and finally Creme de Le Mer.
> 
> She and the SA were kind enough to give me TONS of samples.
> 4 samples of the face serum
> 2 body creme tubes
> the eye concentrate along with several others.
> 
> I really wanted to thank everyone on the board for the tips they've posted and the reviews made of various products. I was a bit uneasy about spending so much on La Mer, but I thought back to the reviews I read and it's helped put me at ease.



great haul! you got some of my favorites from la mer (refining facial, cleansing foam & toner... and i love their body creme and eye concentrate... use the eye concentrate every day!). the gel cream is really great too, which is what i use as my moisturizer. i hope everything works out for you!


----------



## mizz852

just purchased Stila Tinted Moisturizer - oil free SPF 30 today, very excited to try it out!


----------



## BagLady324

The last things i got where at the drugstore:

Covergirl:Foundation;Clean Makeup Oil Control in 525 Buff Beige.





 							covergirl.com/prodimages/clean_oil_control_foundation_makeup_1.jpg
and, 

Covergirl:Blush: in Natural Twinkle 183

 							covergirl.com/prodimages/cheekers_blush_1.jpg
I really like these products. The Blush i pretty shimmery but if you use a lite hand it would look really nice and for the foundation it just needs a light powder to go over and set that.


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu:
Buffering Lotion
Keratoplast Cream Soap
Botanical Facial Gel
Bobbi Brown Beach Lotion
Tan Towels


----------



## keodi

neutrogena spf 30 sun stick
carols daughter tui oil for the ends of my hair..


----------



## Tangerine

MAC ruby woo

and HoneyLove too


----------



## foxyqt

i fiiinally got Benefit *Coralista* blush! it is sooo gorgeous, i LOVE it!


----------



## ShopGirl647

SARS lipgloss in Stolen Kisses...only one I use...love the colour, I hope it never gets discontinued.


----------



## mcb100

haven't received it yet, as it is coming through the mail to me: YSL Rouge lipstick in Kittens Lingere (not sure if its called kittens lingere, or lingere pink)


----------



## Inem

itsnicole said:


> This is the best eyebrow pencil I've ever used. I got it almost 2 weeks ago, and I've been using it every day... love it!



what colour are you using *itsnicole*?

i know! it's such a brilliant product,isn't it! I can't live without mine.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A few bottles of polish:

MAC - Love & Friendship
Essie - One of a Kind
OPI - Venus Di Violet
OPI - Cancun Fiesta


----------



## ShopGirl647

ShopGirl647 said:


> NARS lipgloss in Stolen Kisses...only one I use...love the colour, I hope it never gets discontinued.


 
Corrections - NARS - Stolen Kisses


----------



## gina1023

Quite a bit in the last week:

Dior Natural Glow Fresh powder (refill - beats BM hands down for me) in Ivory 010
Guerlain Terracotta Gloss and Shine Beige Sun 52
Benefit High Beam
Diorshow Mascara
2 Clinique Superbalm Glosses in Black Honey 
Cargo Bronzer in Light


----------



## gappgirl18

I ordered this from the Sephora website a few days ago, hasnt arrived yet


----------



## Spoiled Royalty

My last purchase isn't anything pricey, but I heard it works, for break outs and so far it's been good to me. It's called IKB Soap, the package says made in England and I think only comes in the form of a soap bar. It only cost me $2.00, yes $2.00. I haven't met anyone else that uses it, so it would be nice to hear what other ppl think whose used it before. The bad thing about it, is that it kind of smells like Ajax a little, but so far it has made my face very clear!!


----------



## talexs

Organix coconut milk instant repair treatment


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Spoiled Royalty said:


> My last purchase isn't anything pricey, but I heard it works, for break outs and so far it's been good to me. It's called IKB Soap, the package says made in England and I think only comes in the form of a soap bar. It only cost me $2.00, yes $2.00. I haven't met anyone else that uses it, so it would be nice to hear what other ppl think whose used it before. The bad thing about it, is that it kind of smells like Ajax a little, but so far it has made my face very clear!!


wow, keep me informed on how it works, I might have to try it myself if it doesn't affect rosacea.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mac lipgelee in sapalicious
mac lipstick in craving

before that, a bunch of stuff from rose romance


----------



## sign_coach925T

Sorry i am bit late but with final exam and end of spring semester. It ha sbeen a bit crazy but in last two weeks this is what i purchased:
Le crayon Khol 63 marine
Glossimer 109/197
Excecptionnel DE chanel smoky noir 10 ( re-fill purchase love it)
La ligne de chanel 
La vernis ballerina nail colour
Ombre essentielle 61 silvery


----------



## itsnicole

Armani Designer Shaping Cream Foundation
Armani Light Master Primer
MAC MSF Natural in Light


----------



## shakti29

ItalianFashion said:


> Let me know how this works! That was my second choice if I did not get the GHD. I have heard some good things about it. I had wanted the sedu for years but decided on GHD because of the amazing things said here. I tried out my ghd today and it is awesome compared to my chi and infrashine. My hair looks like it would after getting it done at a salon .


 
I love my Sedu so far! Just used it today, there is 100% humidity today and my hair is VERY straight!


----------



## LVilla1

I recently purchased:

*MAC* 129short brush

(I am such a new die-hard fan of *Smashbox*) 
Photofinish Foundation Primer
Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder -- "Medium"
Camera Ready Full Coverage Concealer -- "4.0"
Anti-Shine
Bronze Lights -- "Suntanned Matte"

and

*Chanel*
JOUES CONTRASTE POWDER BLUSH -- "Orchid Rose"
AQUALUMIÈRE SHEER COLOUR LIPSHINE SPF 15 -- "Como"

and 

*Bobbi Brown *Customize, Simplify, Organize 
4 Pan Palette/giftcard for a friend


----------



## NoSnowHere

I picked up L'oreal True Match compact foundation in warm3.  I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## gappgirl18

Today I ran to Walgreens and pick up some Burts Bees Honey Lip Balm and some Burts Bees Sugar Beet Shampoo


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I just ordered a whole bunch more of Opi nail polishes LOL , I would list them here, but I don't want my RAOK buddy to recognize them when some of them arrive as their package ;p


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sephora bronzer in riviera.


----------



## gappgirl18

Stopped into CVS and picked up Neutrogena liquid eyeshadow in Prime, Neutrogena creamy body scrub, Seabreeze Astringent, and lots of Burts Bees lip balm.....I go through a tube a week....lol


----------



## TaylorEsq

Picked up a couple of MAC eye shadows - Satin Taupe and Naked Lunch


----------



## talexs

L'occitane Mom and Baby Water
L'occitane Frangipani Flower Ultra Rich Body Cream
L'occitane Vanilla Flower Ultra Rich Body Cream


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Baby Doll perfume
YSL Bronzer in Golden Sun
China Glaze polish in Gussied Up Green
NARS blush in Madly
John Freida Root Awakening Health Boosting Detangling Spray


----------



## itsnicole

- armani micro-fil loose powder 
- armani lip wax #5 and #7


----------



## rubyjuls

From Haute Look's Josie Maran sale:
Bronze Smokey Eye Kit
My Mom My Rose Set
Lip Gloss 6 pack

From QVC:
Bobbi Brown TSV (early, yay!)


----------



## luvbags3

Chanel Lèvres Scintillantes in mica, venus, silex, and meteore


----------



## bag_hag

MAC eyeshadows and brushes








MAC and Bobbi Brown products








Assorted cosmetic brands























LANCOME skin care products


----------



## bag_hag




----------



## gappgirl18

^oooo, you got a lot of fun makeup!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Anastasia Brow Gel-   Love it!!

Urban Decay's Pocket Rocket gloss in "James".    Again, LOVE IT!

My list this weekend will be ginormous.  I'm headed out to the lega-Sephora tomorrow and plan to just go crazy.


----------



## bag_hag

Last but not the least, I didn't exactly buy it but this set is a gift from a dear friend.


----------



## bebedawl

^ You got a HAUL!!


----------



## Odette

From the CCO:

Mac "Twink Pink" nail polish

From the beauty supply:

OPI "And This Little Piggy..." nail polish

Plus stuff for my BB RAOK buddy.


----------



## chinahopes

i just got dior iconic in the mail yesterday.. i have to say, for the price, i'll still with voluminous.. it's not 27 bucks worth of greatness, that's for sure


----------



## devoted7

*MAC's Tricolor Lipglass in Tasty, Simply Delicious, and Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed, Steppin' Out, and Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium Dark. *​


----------



## devoted7

i also bought lots of goodies for my BB RAOK buddy!


----------



## kippeydale

Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Very Black and Volume Express Collosal Waterproof in Glam Black (BOGO at Walgreens)
I also received "The Little Black Bag" from Sephora.  It included: Buxom Lipgloss in Claire, Sephora blotting papers, Smashbox Mini Bionic Mascara, DuWop Revolotion, Benefit Mini Cream Shadow/Liner in RSVP, and Korres Evening Primrose Eye Cream and perfume samples of Prada Infusion D'Iris, SJP Lovely, and LAMB L LAMB.
I also received fragrance samples of Stella McCartney, Lolita Lempicka, and Versace Bright Crystal.

Then, this week, I went to a beauty event at Macy's called Girl's Night Out where I bought:
Lancome Le Vernis nail polish in Exotique Kiss and pre-sold for the GWP coming in May.  I received samples of Renergie Microlift RARE day cream, Magnifique, and an eyeshadow quad of Latte, Off the Rack, Bikini Golden, and Guest List.
Then, I bought a bottle of Estee Lauder's Doublewear Foundation and Take It Away makeup remover and received a sample of their Gentle Eye Makeup Remover, Idealist serum, Hydra Complete Moisture creme, Pure White Linen, and High Gloss in Berry.

I also bought (on a whim) Love by Nina.

THEN, I also received fragrance samples of Guess, Heiress by PH, CanCan by PH, and Paris Hilton AND won the drawing for the Lancome gift basket.
Lancome Gift Basket:
3.4 oz bottle of Tresor
full size High Resolution day cream
Full size Flash Bronzer self-tanner for face
Full Size Absolue Premium sunscreen
3 Lipsticks:
Red Light, Chiffon Blush, Satin Fuschia
Full Size Color Fever Gloss in Combustible
Trial Sizes of:
Definicils, Absolue day cream, Absolue Ultimate Night serum, Creme Radiance cleanser, Bifacil, and a color palette of Dual Finish powder in Matte Buff II, Blush in Violet Sunrise, and eyeshadows in Latte, Off the Rack, The New Black, and Snap

I have sworn off shopping...until June.


----------



## _bebee

bought some eyeshadows from make up for ever, and guerlain mineral bronzing powder


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I got that Nivea lip stuff but in a non-color tone at the grocery store, trying the berry flavor balm by Yes to Carrotts , also trying their makeup remover stuff, and some sort of shampoo that's carrotts (not tomatoes, etc).


----------



## mcb100

i'm still waiting for YSL pink lingere lipstick to arrive.

I also currently just bought (I'm waiting for these too, I just placed an order yesterday): 

Too Faced Sun Bunny Bronzer

Nars lipgloss in Turkish Delight

i'm also thinking about picking up another pair of MAC falsies, false lashes are always kinda disposable to me. (Some break, some fall off, the hairs on some get messed up.) So I always buy my MAC and Shu Umera ones from Ebay, for cheaper prices.


----------



## ijen0311

I got that Tanda light system for acne. Seems to be helping my breakouts so far but it's way too much work... it will probably end up back at Sephora.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some Ulta finds, ALL discounted, some really heavy :0 Bunny loves deals, and clearance stuff  
Some ORLY colors, just put the Secret Admirer on tonight and will take pics tomorrow I hope.












Some hair products, never tried the outer ones before, but i'll try anything once :0
The middle product line I like, but I get the feeling Ulta has stopped selling their line as most of their products have been clearanced.


----------



## _bebee

-Givency : Very Irresistible Givency Summer Sorbet perfume


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Benefit Bad Gal Lash mini
Burnt Burgundy, Bell-Bottom Blue, Deep Purple, Vanilla pigment samples
Fyrinnae 1.22 Gigawatts e/s, Magic Missiles e/s sample

All today. :shame:


----------



## Jenmbraun

Chanel:
Double perfection Compact
Exclusive Lumiere Romantique Palette
Tendresse Palette
& Inimitable Mascara Multi-Dimensional
I LOVE THEM ALLLLLLL


----------



## NoSnowHere

From B&BW for my mom for Mother's Day;

Patricia Wexler cleanser, Bigelow pomegranate/lemon lip care, and Chapped Hands relief.  I love my mom!


----------



## godsavechanel

ud get baked eye kit
ud eyeshadows in toasted, ydk, and stray dog
ud primer potion
and tarte eyeliner sharpener
I've never tried urban decay before, so hopefully I like it!


----------



## itsnicole

Shu Uemura UV Under Base SPF 10
Shu Uemura Lash Repair


----------



## pipsqu3ak

L Lamb perfume, 3.4 oz on sale for $30 at TJ Maxx!


----------



## itsnicole

Armani Fluid Sheer #7
Armani Sheer Lipstick #8


----------



## regretless

kat von d liquid liners





sephora lash/brow comb





prescriptives
empty compact, eyeshadow applicator, mascara sample, eye makeup remover sample
$3.2x shipped! 





wet n wild mega eyes eyeliner 




i really like these! they don't smudge and are sooo cheap!!! wish they made more colors!
$2.99


----------



## Sophia1025

Mac Viva Glam VI SE lipstick
Mac Viva Glam VI SE lipglass
Mac Love & Friendship nail lacquer
Mac Of Summer eyeshadow


----------



## regretless

just bought

essie - sag harbor

from ebay!!   i've been wanting this color for a very long time


----------



## pinkinthecity

Benefit Cosmetics' Benetint


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Sonia Kashuk synthetic flat top brush. Okay, seriously, I've got to stop.


----------



## Cheryl

I got the new Armani SPF 20 foundation and Armani Fluid sheer 3 for glow!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Korres Body Scrub - Basil Lemon
MAC Nail Polish - Lady Minx
MAC Eyeshadow - Frisco


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Mineralize Skin Finish - Perfect Topping

From Bath and Body Works:

Fragrance splashes in:  japanese cherry blossom, midnight pomegranate, mango mandarin and sea island cotton.  Also a lotion in mango mandarin.


----------



## itsnicole

Armani Lasting Silk Foundation (thanks to Cheryl's help!)


----------



## Cheryl

^^


----------



## jassthomass

Chanel Glossimer in Meteore. Deep Coral/Pink lots of sparkle 
Pretty.


----------



## nordia5

a sephora glass nail file =]


----------



## talexs

Origins:
A Perfect World Body Cream
Rich Rewards (hair mask)
Calm To Your Senses Body Souffle
Modern Friction
Facial Sponges


----------



## ShopGirl647

Peppermint intensive foot rescue from The Body Shop - my heels have a tendency to be a bit dry during the summer from wearing sandals, great product!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance!  I've been wanting this forever but just now got it.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Yesterday I got 4 NYX shadows from Ulta...


----------



## ladystara

I bought Sonia Kashuk's Highlighting brush today (the skunk one)!  
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

All Clinique:

At CCO: Almost Lipstick, Black Plum; Wash Away Gel Cleanser; Sparkle Skin Body Scrub

At Macy's: Almost Powder and the tinted Pore Minimizer


----------



## pipsqu3ak

ladystara said:


> I bought Sonia Kashuk's Highlighting brush today (the skunk one)!
> Has anyone tried it?



No, but I'm definitely interested! Post a review or something.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

At the Rite Aid that was 50% off store wide (thanks store closing!):
Revlon Matte lipstick in Really Red
Jane Eye Zing in Rock Star
Jane Shimmering Blush in Natural Blush
Maybelline waterproof Full 'n Soft
Almay One Coat Nourishing/thickening mascara

And I got a tip from the very friendly cashier that everything would probably be going to 75% off tomorrow.


----------



## mordant

I went to Sephora to pick up my birthday gift and ended up getting the Kat Von D True Romance eyeshadow palette in "Gypsy". I love all the greens and the texture of the shadows. I will probably pick up the "Beethoven" palette as well.


----------



## talexs

Fresh Orange Chocolate soap
Philosophy Beach Party Shower Gel
Lavanila lip shine
Too Faced First Base
Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Sephora eyeliner in wild spirit
Sephora eyeliner in pearl beige


----------



## yello0984

Stopped by the Dior counter after buying a Mother's Day present, bad idea!!

Diorskin Nude foundation
DiorShow Iconic mascara (I hope its good)
Creme de Gloss in 741-Plum Elixir


----------



## i_wona

Clinique Advance Stop Signs Eye preventative cream SPF 15







Clinique Superdefense SPF 25 dry to combination


----------



## ellacoach

YSL pressed Powder
NARS blush in Madly
and 2 Chanel lipsticks (too lazy to go check the names)


----------



## PurpleRose

I've bought way too much recently, owing to the fact that it was my birthday & I felt like celebrating. :shame:

Stila stuff:
Purrfect Eyes kit
Barbie Loves Stila Paint Can in 1959 Ponytail Doll
Barbie Loves Stila Paint Can in 2000 Jewel Doll
My Mother, My Hero kit

Other goodies:
LORAC ProtecTINT tinted moisturizer
Bare Escentuals SPF 30 Tinted Sunscreen for face & body
Benefit Coralista blush
DuWop Payoff color intensifier

I love seeing everybody's hauls! BTW, for those who asked about the Sonia Kashuk skunk brush, it's really good. It has a tendency to shed a bit, but it's a great brush for applying foundation or blush.


----------



## GnomeNisse

My daughter led my husband and son on a Mother's Day shopping spree for me.  Clever girl!  She knows how to endear herself to me.  lol

I got:

Urban Decay Pocket Rocket in Julio
Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin
Too Faced Lip Injection
Buxom Lips in Jessica
Too Faced shadow pallette
Bliss Youth As We Know It moisturizer
Bliss Peeling Groovy
Bliss Lemon & Sage body butter

And a $100 Gift Card to Ulta.

FUN!


----------



## GnomeNisse

PS-  Not a shabby list for a 10 year old girl! I have to hand it to her!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Stuff I got recently... (last week?)  Don't worry buddy, not on my RAOK list


----------



## sendmeonacruise

*^ droool!*


----------



## ladystara

PurpleRose said:


> I've bought way too much recently, owing to the fact that it was my birthday & I felt like celebrating. :shame:
> 
> Stila stuff:
> Purrfect Eyes kit
> Barbie Loves Stila Paint Can in 1959 Ponytail Doll
> Barbie Loves Stila Paint Can in 2000 Jewel Doll
> My Mother, My Hero kit
> 
> Other goodies:
> LORAC ProtecTINT tinted moisturizer
> Bare Escentuals SPF 30 Tinted Sunscreen for face & body
> Benefit Coralista blush
> DuWop Payoff color intensifier
> 
> I love seeing everybody's hauls! BTW, for those who asked about the Sonia Kashuk skunk brush, it's really good. It has a tendency to shed a bit, but it's a great brush for applying foundation or blush.



I think I'll keep mine!  I had heard that it was bad for foundation.  It's supposed to be hard to find!


----------



## samuelmorgan

MAC Fix+rose

I'm currently obsessed with anything rose scented.


----------



## pond23

Skinn Cosmetics firming facial serum for my Mom from ShopNBC


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Sonia Kashuk Highlighting Brush and flat eyeliner brush
ecoTOOLS retractable kabuki


----------



## ladystara

pipsqu3ak said:


> Sonia Kashuk Highlighting Brush and flat eyeliner brush
> ecoTOOLS retractable kabuki



Yay you go the same brush I got


----------



## _bebee

YSL pressed powder
YSL multi-action concealer
YSL liquid eyeliner


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Sigma 224 brush. I am hopeless.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

ladystara said:


> Yay you go the same brush I got



Yeah! I found 2 left at my Target.


----------



## cristalena56

opi short story and top coat in a cute bag at ulta for $4.95 ande i got a biolage gift set but im going to take it back to buy 2 get 2 free and use my $5 off coupon since it doesnt exclude hair care!


----------



## Sofia Mena

Yesterday at Sephora:  Flora by Gucci, plus generously sized samples of Tocca Stella, Tocca Cleopatra, Tocca Brigitte, D&G The One, and Versace Versense.

Why yes, I am on a perfume kick right now!


----------



## yeppun_1

imju fiberwig mascara


----------



## Bitten

I bought Bvlgari Jasmine Noir on the weekend - it came in a pack with body lotion and shower gel. I'm going to a black tie wedding this weekend, think it will be nice to wear this fragrance for it...


----------



## NoSnowHere

Tarte lights, camera, lashes!
Shiseido gloss in G14 pretty pink.


----------



## coach4me

OPI I only drink Champagne
China Glaze love letters
China Glaze Coral Star
Orly Bonder base coat


----------



## NoSnowHere

China Glaze Sexy in the City and Flying Dragon.  Also a generic CHI heat protector spray.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

lancome juicy lip gloss set and miracle forever body lotion


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

and a whole bunch of stuff from Kiehl's


----------



## beauty k addict

*since i love posting my stuff on flickr i'll share a couple of my may beauty buys so far! *

soap&glory hand cream + moisturizing mist, botanics toner and kings&queens shower gel






coach signature body cream


----------



## talexs

Fresh brown sugar body cream
Benefit bad gal in plum


----------



## Sweetwon

Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder
Too Faced First Base Eye Shadow Base
Red Earth Eye Shadows (75% off!) Rose Noir and Caribbean Sea
Red Earth Lipstick (75% off!) Cinderella and Crystal Rose
Eco Tools blush brush
Opi Short Story and Top Coat in the cute bag
China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## MichelleAntonia

beauty k addict said:


> *since i love posting my stuff on flickr i'll share a couple of my may beauty buys so far! *
> 
> soap&glory hand cream + moisturizing mist, botanics toner and kings&queens shower gel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coach signature body cream



great stuff and i LOVE your vanity!


----------



## chinkee21

I haven't gotten any beauty stuff in months! So I went a little nuts last week. :shame:

I got MAC Plushglass in Bigkiss, Lustreglass in Love Nectar, Angled Contour brush, Mineralize Sheersheen Loose Powder in Lucent, Hello Kitty Strayin' and Fresh Brew Lipstick, Beauty Powder in Pretty Baby. Pigment in Dark Soul, Brush Cleaner, Liquid Foundation in NC25.

Benefit "Gee..that was quick" make-up remover.


Nars Fire Down Below, Flamenco & Tanganyka Lipstick
Nars Eyeshadow Duo's in Habanera, Pandora, South Pacific and Demon Lover
Nars Eyeliner in Kitty
Nars Push Eyeliner Brush
Nars Smudge Brush
Nars Highlighting Blush Powder in Albatross
Nars Blush in Luster


On the way are MAC Cremesheen in Creme Anglaise, Dame Edna Possum Nose Pink & Splendid Lipslass and Kanga-rouge Lipstick.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche (sp?)


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Phew.

ChG Custom Kicks, Sky High Top, Laced Up, Recycle
3.4 oz Ralph Lauren Romance
mini Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer/blush
MAC Sea & Sky mineralized e/s duo (bought this on 5/7, still waiting... this is what I get for buying from Canada)
MAC 15 pan palette
MAC Moon's Reflection pan

All these sales on livejournal are getting me in trouble, lol.


----------



## Jahpson

enormous lash


----------



## xpurseloverx

my first time getting fix + i hope i like it and i got rocker nail polish


----------



## _bebee

-nars "baby girl" eyeshadow 
-nars "bai" eyeshadow 
-nars "bombshell" eyeshadow 
-smashbox concealer 
-smashbox waterproof eyeliner 
-MAC liquid foundation


----------



## mcb100

i feel like this thread should be a sticky.

but anyways here is what i recently bought:

*Morracan Oil
*Frederic Fekkai Technican Color Conditioner
*little sample sizes of Tea Tree Oil treatment shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in cream.


----------



## itsnicole

went to the mall today and picked up... 
- la mer gel cream 
- la mer powder foundation
- chanel glossimer in nebula


----------



## xpurseloverx

i totally forgot to say that i got the ghd a couple weeks ago and fekkai shampoo


----------



## NIUiceprincess

My Benefit Playsticks foundation has finally run out and I'm going to a wedding next week so it's time for some purchases.

I liked the Playsticks but I wanted something with a lighter texture so my fave Benefit consultant suggested their new "Hello Flawless" coverage powder, which I totally love. I got it in "All the world's my stage" which is a beige.

I also got their "That Gal" face primer. I tried it today by itself over my regular moisturizer (currently using Aveeno Ultra Calming, but when that runs out I want to upgrade to Laura Mercier!) and it brightened and evened out my complexion, even without the Hello Flawless. It was also softened and moisturized my skin even more. I'm a fan 

And I bought a new tube of Benefit Bad Gal Lash mascara (waterproof).


----------



## rubyjuls

Went to Ulta for the first time today and got several Essie and OPI polishes!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

rubyjuls said:


> Went to Ulta for the first time today and got several Essie and OPI polishes!



You're gonna tell us which ones, right?


----------



## sweet8684girl

I bought MAC's Nordstrom exclusive a rose is a rose quad from the rose romance collection today...just have to go down to Nordstrom and pick it up sometime after work this week. My nail polish order came in today, too...I got OPI's in over the taupe and a grape fit! and two for a swap...done out in deco and suzi and the lifeguard.


----------



## Odette

Went a bit nail polish crazy...

Essie Nail Polish-Shindig 567
OPI Nail Polish-Pink-o de Gallo NLM22
China Glaze Nail Polish-QT 80807
China Glaze Nail Polish-BFF 80803
China Glaze Nail Polish-Strawberry Fields 80224
Essie Nail Polish-Anniversary Gala 562
Essie Nail Polish-Movers & Shakers 644
Essie Nail Polish-Fruit Sangria 165
Essie Nail Polish-Charmeuse 398

Only $44 with shipping, not bad...


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Facefront pigments in Aqua Marina, Early Spring, Pow Bam Wow, and Radio Waves.
NARS Orgasm which is going back to the store tomorrow.


----------



## ellacoach

I just made my first purchase from Coastal Scents...an angled gel eyeliner brush and a zippered brush case. Can't beat the prices...hopefully I love what I got!


----------



## pond23

4 bottles of Phytovolume Actif from Bath & Body Works since they were 50% off.


----------



## ellacoach

^ I had no idea B&BW sold Phyto!


----------



## princesschic

been going bit crazy at sephora trying to get my skin in order. today i got:
philosophy oxygen peel
philosophy hope in a jar
philosophy help me
philosophy microdelivery wash
philosophy microdelivery peel pads
philosophy vitamin c microdelivery peel sample
ole henriksen walnut complexion srub sample
korres wild rose mask sample
small bottle of fekkai glossing conditioner


----------



## chinkee21

Shu Uemura 18R Powder Brush in Red and Cleansing Oil.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Buxom Lashes by Bare Escentuals.  I like it but it's no DiorShow.
Lip Injection Extreme by Too Faced
Urban Debay 24/7 in two  colors but I can't remember the names-  electric blue and teal..I'll have to look.
O-Bronze by Smashbox-  haven't really played with it yet but I want to give it a try.
Tan For All Seasons by Bliss.  Again, I just want to try it.


----------



## miumiu_lover

patty wang falsies - 4 boxes
opi nail polish x 1
china glaze polishes x 4
mac lip balm
mac lip stick
mac lipgloss
mac e/s palettes x 3
bobbi brown mini brush set
bobbi brown e/s


----------



## chinkee21

I just placed another order. Someone take my CC away!

MAC Lipglass Naked Space - Neo Sci-Fi 
Mac Eye Shadow Expensive Pink - Neo Sci-Fi 
Mac Eye Shadow-Evening Aura *Neo Sci-Fi* 
Mac Lustre Lipstick Astral Neo Sci-fi Collection 
Mac Hello Kitty Beauty Powder Blush Tippy
Mac Eye Shadow - Aquavert (Lure Collection) 
Mac Eye Shadow-Magenetic Fields *Neo Sci-Fi*


----------



## AmandaHW

Went to the Dior counter on Saturday and made my first Dior purchase ever 

Forever Foundation
Loose Powder
Concealer
Lipgloss


----------



## Stella Fleuret

I just bought a Chanel Aqualumiere lipgloss today at Nordies. The color is called,  Candy Glow. It's really pink in the bottle, but when it's applied over my MAC lip conditioner, it really blends in but leaves a nice shine. I simply love it.


----------



## princesschic

ooops i ended up back at sephora again today. just got dr. perricone ceramic skin smoother.


----------



## couponmakeup

Everyday Minerals Sample kits  and some samples of their eye shadows!


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks! 



MichelleAntonia said:


> great stuff and i LOVE your vanity!


----------



## beauty k addict

*more may beauty buys for me! i'm a huge rusk fan for some reason though i haven't tried  this line yet.. but as long as it says volume on the bottle i'm sold!





*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Got some discounted Sheer Blonde conditioner/shampoo, dermalogica (sp?) medi something kit for adult acne (may use, not sure yet), some discounted nail products, the seche nail thinner which WORKED GREAT on some of my old and dried up polishes! at Ulta


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome purchases with GWP:
Color Design Eyeshadow Quad in Coral Paradise
Le Crayon Khol Kajal eyepencils in Midnight Glimmer and Gold Blaze
Color Fever Shine lipstick in Nude Lustre
GWP:  L'Absolu Rouge in Luxe Mahogany


Then...I was watching HSN one day and randomly bought Signature Club A's Nefertiti Bronzer (I like it so far).  It came with a longlasting liquid lipstick which is sort of a lip stain in a natural berry color.  My only problem with it is the overpowering fragrance.  It smells like an old woman's bath powder!

I also have some makeup orders from MAC, Lancome, and Sephora, on the way though!
The good weather makes me want to buy make-up!  Well...any type of weather makes me want to buy make-up...


----------



## jassthomass

chanel glossimer mirage and silex


----------



## GlamDiva

I have bought way too much lately:

Lancome:
Effacernes in Clair II
Cils Booster XL
Eyebrow pencil in Taupe
Tropiques Mineral loose bronzer in Natural Golden
plus free gift

MAC
Blush in Honour 
Dazzleglass in Girl's Delight
Iridescent pressed powder in Belighful

Estee Lauder Equalizer foundation in Desert
Clarins moisturizer Multi Active Cream
Laura Gellar baked eyeshadow in Devils Food
Dior Diorshow blackout
OPI No Room for the Blues polish
OPI OPI Ink polish


----------



## mbarbi

lancome lipstick.


----------



## NoSnowHere

From MAC studio fix liquid foundation in shade nc25
And Nico lipglass, the oldest shade ever for MAC.


----------



## chinkee21

Last night I went to my local MAC store and got:

Pro Pallete 4's pan
Eyeshadow pan in Juxt, Aquadisiac, Crystal Avalanche & Satin Taupe
Singel Eyeshadow in Sushiflower
Fix +
Mineralize Skinfinish in Soft & Gentle
Prep + Prime with SPF 50
209 Eyeliner Brush
Fluidline Gel Eyeliner in Blacktrack

Online I got:
Pur Minerals 4-in-1 Pressed Mineral Makeup 
Pur Minerals Color Correcting Primer - Peach      
Pur Minerals Radiance by Pur Minerals 

And from the beauty.com anniversary sale:

Too Faced Retractable Kabuki Brush
Nars Single Eyeshadow in Thunderball, Nepal & Party Monster
Ardell Brow & Lash Accelerator
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer


----------



## beauty k addict

yesterday..






and from 2 days ago (a close up of my previous post)..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Great haul, LOVE LipFusion.
I'm on a huge Kiehls kick right now...

Herbal Moisturizer (for my hubby)
All Sport foot cream (for my hubby)
Eye Alert 
Cleansing Milk
Swimmers cleansing rinse for hair & body)


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks* Trolley*!



Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^ Great haul, LOVE LipFusion.


----------



## GlamDiva

OPI- Shorts Story polish
Essie-Mesmerize polish


----------



## trulyobsessed

Just received the Sigma SS 224 brush. Really loving the brush....and they sent me  an ELF eyeshadow quad with it. Ill be buying more brushes from them!!


----------



## luvbags3

I bought three lip items from YSL

Pure Gloss shade #47 Pure Peach
Rouge Volupte #7 lingerie pink
Rouge Pur #144 Silky Apricot


----------



## chanelcloset

1 lip balm from YSL that I don't think I love


----------



## leothelnss

I just recieved my order from CherryCulture, I got 2 NYX lash kits & 3 of the glitter palettes that I've wanted for a couple of months, along with a couple of other random cheap items


----------



## shakti29

Diorshow mascara
Murad APS Oil-Free Sunblock SPF 15 Sheer Tint 
L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof Mascara
Too Faced Refresh Oil Blotting Papers 
Ojon Hair Ritual Kit, Shine & Protect 
Mario Badescu Drying Cream and Buffering Lotion
Stila ES in Kitten, Heather and Grace


----------



## leothelnss

Just bought a smashbox ultimate beauty palette off of ebay... I'm being so bad, but I'm only getting things I've really wanted for a while. It was only $35 shipped so I'm feeling pretty good about it


----------



## bunnymasseuse

leothelnss said:


> Just bought a smashbox ultimate beauty palette off of ebay... I'm being so bad, but I'm only getting things I've really wanted for a while. It was only $35 shipped so I'm feeling pretty good about it


You know, I SERIOUSLY thought about getting that, but since I have so much already, I'm not sure what I'd do with that much variety since I go through what I have right now SOOO slowly...


----------



## _bebee

Guerlain terracotta mineral bronzing powder
Guerlain terracotta spray
Cargo "sunshine coast" blush


----------



## mayen120

i finally caved in and got a clarisonic @ beauty.com's FF


----------



## Necromancer

This morning I bought some YSL Rive Gauche perfume. This is the first time I've ever bought perfume online.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC eyeshadows in Illegal Cargo, Cool Heat, Stormwatch, Gulfstream & Deepshade.
MAC Blush in Spaced Out.
MAC Beauty Powder in Smooth Harmony.
MAC Lipglass in Styleminx, Soft & Slow, Pink Grapefruit & Style Warrior.
MAC Heatherette Eyeshadow Trio #2.
MAC Shadestick in Lucky Jade & Beige-ing.
MAC Lipsticks in Sunsational & Tribalist.
MAC Pigment Samples in Gilded Green, Lovely Lily, Kitschmas, Pinked Mauve, Jewelmarine, Teal, Blue Storm & Entermauve.

OPI nail polish is Over the Taupe, Yoga-ta Get This Blue, You Don't Know Jacques & Russian Navy.


----------



## Cheryl

Mario Badescu Orange Mask
MB Strawberry Scrub
MB Drying Cream
MB Drying Lotion


----------



## Nat

Chanel Aqualumiere Lipstick - Positano #91

Lovely soft and neutral color.


----------



## leothelnss

bunnymasseuse said:


> You know, I SERIOUSLY thought about getting that, but since I have so much already, I'm not sure what I'd do with that much variety since I go through what I have right now SOOO slowly...


 
72 eye shadows, 2 blushes, 4 mini brushes... I bought one for BIN of $35 & free shipping, I think it's still available. Definitely a better value than buying lots of different full sized shadows. You should go for it!


----------



## kippeydale

I received my MAC order today: Nocturnelle eyeshadow and Pinch Me blush

I also bought a bottle of Cutler volumizing spray yesterday.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Today I picked up a tube of Diorshow, a 4-piece introductory BareMinerals kit, a pair of cotton spa booties, and a pair of cotton spa gloves.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC eyeshadow pan refill in Creme de Violet & Gleam.
MAC 219 & 187 brushes
MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot
MAC eye kohl in Heirloom


----------



## bunnymasseuse

leothelnss said:


> 72 eye shadows, 2 blushes, 4 mini brushes... I bought one for BIN of $35 & free shipping, I think it's still available. Definitely a better value than buying lots of different full sized shadows. You should go for it!


I'm definitely going to consider it  Thanks dearie!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Another raid at Ulta in MD...
More Greenland Shower Gel in Cranberry and Pomegranate
Orly BonBon
Piggy Polish Walk The Lime


----------



## talexs

Body Shop Brazil Nut Moisture Mask and "No More Rough Stuff" pumice


----------



## pond23

Clarins Extra-Firming Night Cream for Dry Skin for my Mom
Neiman Marcus Lavender guest soaps


----------



## Fashionista_

Hey ladies 

I just got back from NY and bought quite a bit home with me. It's too long-winded to post again so here's my blog post on my haul

http://vexinthecityx.blogspot.com/2009/05/new-york-haulage.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dolce & Gabbana just came out with a line of makeup..lipsticks are great colors


----------



## cheburashka

hotshot said:


> Dolce & Gabbana just came out with a line of makeup..lipsticks are great colors




Which colors did you get ? Did you try the nude ?



I just bought Pureology essential repair line - shampoo, conditioner and split end treatment. I AM IN AWE ! Yes, it doesn't smell great but I see the results in how healthy my hair looks after literally 2 washes and the split end treatment is divine. 


I also just bought a Dior Smoky eyes new quint for my ceremony and it awesome. It is the ultimate smokey eye palette and it even has a liner  in !


----------



## sandraswan

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mn/NM-0MCF_mn.jpg

Prada powder, lovely.


----------



## mayen120

trish mcevoy mascara from the nordstrom sale yesterday


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in Nude Beige
Urban Decay e/s in Toasted


----------



## noon

Nars blush in Mata Hari
Bronzer brush from space nk
Lancome amplicils mascara
Lancome eyeliner that is like a pen not sure what it is called.
Chanel bronze universal


----------



## itsnicole

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I hit 2 more Ulta's today.. that I had never been to before, so more clearance raiding 

Piggy Polish Mermaid
Piggy Polish Walk the Lime (another, might give to a friend)
OPI A True Ab-Original
Korres Sunscreen Face Cream Watermelon 30spf
Befine Lip Serum with Chamomile & Beets
Avojuice berry Juicie

Garden Botanika Items Below (1/2 off, Ulta apparently isn't carrying them anymore)((The only product I've used from GB is their calming lotion so much of this is a minor investment at 1/2 the normal costs))
Conceal & Reveal Firming 2in1 Foundation (never tried it before) in Vanilla
2 of the Fresh Mint Protective Lip Therapy SPF 15
Lipstick in Platinum
Calming Moisture Cream
Hydrating Moisture Cream
Skin Perfecting Loose Powder in Sheer Sand
Balancing Moisture Lotion
Vitamin E Stick (Much like the one that Aveda has)
Onyx Mascara
Tinted Volumizing Lip Balm in panama peach and bora bora berry


----------



## whatswithamy

I recently bought N.Y.C black eye liner! Cheap, and works so good!

http://flyingakite.blogspot.com


----------



## Vinyl

Jordana black eyeliner pencil.


----------



## kippeydale

I received my airbrush foundation brush from Sephora...it's great!


----------



## nwhite

Becca - Beach tint in peach and suede matte shadow


----------



## sbelle

Armani foundation primer.....love the stuff


----------



## Odette

Dermalogica Skin Brightening Kit - expensive, so hope it works!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 items from Peter Thomas Roth - Unwrinkle & Ultra-Lite Anti-Aging Cellular Repair cream


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Eyeshadow in Copperplate, Mystical Mist, Claire de Lune & Charred.
MAC Beauty Powder in Alpha Girl.
MAC Paint Pot in Moss Scape.
MAC Pigment in Circa Plum.
MAC #165 Brush.
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Natural in Light Medium.
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Blush in Warm Soul.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Evian facial water
Creative Super Shiny(can't wait to try this stuff!)


----------



## pipsqu3ak

VS Very Sexy Velvety eyeshadow in Prowl, Rich, and Vice
VS Very Sexy convertible lip brush


----------



## chinkee21

Studio Moisture Fix Lotion
Eyeshadow Pan refill in Lil' Lily
Fuidlines in Waveline & Macroviolet
Paint Pots in Bare Study & Delft 

Pond's Cold Cream


----------



## Vinyl

Maybelline ExpertWear Eyeshadow
Jordana blush in Tawny Beige
QVS eyeshadow brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I bought this Clarins Travel kit because I wanted to try their Night Cream. The UV Plus and the lip gloss were free with purchase!


----------



## chinkee21

MAC eyeshadows in Grand Entrance, Cosmic & Evening Aura.
Obagi Exfoderm, Eye Cream & Action.


----------



## Mila_Pops

Tigi Bed Head Massive Shine Hairspray!  I LOVE that stuff!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Who knew Ulta sold NYX?? I sure didn't. They were running a buy 2 get 2 free special, so I bought jumbo pencils in Pacific and Baby Blue, and then two jumbo lip pencils in Deep Red and Iced Coffee. It wasn't until I got home that I realized Baby Blue and Iced Coffee weren't sealed... ewwww. Exchangeville tomorrow!


----------



## MissPrincess88

L'Oreal Everpure Moisture Deep Restorative Masque
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner
NYX Eyeshadow Trio in Ceramic
Revlon Moon Drops Lipstick in Lilac Champagne
Ardell Eyelashes- 111
Nailtiques Formula 2
Color Club Polish- Lazer Pink, Pink Rush, Screamin' Fucshia, Revvvolution
OPI- Done Out in Deco
China Glaze- Bahamian Escape, For Audrey


----------



## ejoy43

Aquolina Pink Sugar creamy body lotion
MAC eyeshadow in Shadowy Lady


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu:
  Seaweed Cleansing Lotion
  A.H.A. Botanical Body Soap


----------



## purplewithenvy

MAC:
Eyeshadows in Cranberry & Expensive Pink
Fix+
Select MoistureCover Concealer in NW20
Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Light/Medium
Makeup Remover Wipes Bulk Pack
Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
Paint Pot in Painterly 
Pigment in Tan
195 Concealer Brush

NARS Orgasm Blush
Essie Boathouse Polish
OPI Polishes: Designer Series in DiamondDust, Don't Think Just Pink, Do You Lilac It?, Louvre Me or Louvre Me Not, & Elephantastic Pink. 
OPI Rapid Dry Top Coat, OPI Drip Dry Drops.


----------



## leboudoir

I got the SS219 from Sigma!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

leboudoir, how does it measure up? I got the SS224 and wasn't pleased with it. Scratchy and waaaay too big. Is the brush on the fluffier side, or is it more precise?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

purplewithenvy said:


> MAC:
> Eyeshadows in Cranberry & Expensive Pink
> Fix+
> Select MoistureCover Concealer in NW20
> Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Light/Medium
> Makeup Remover Wipes Bulk Pack
> Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
> Paint Pot in Painterly
> Pigment in Tan
> 195 Concealer Brush
> 
> NARS Orgasm Blush
> Essie Boathouse Polish
> OPI Polishes: Designer Series in DiamondDust, Don't Think Just Pink, Do You Lilac It?, Louvre Me or Louvre Me Not, & Elephantastic Pink.
> OPI Rapid Dry Top Coat, OPI Drip Dry Drops.


I love the DS series, and I only use my Rapid dry TC now, I almost hate the old TC but I do use the Drip Dry spray instead over it to help it out.


----------



## sugarskull

Sephora Nail Polish in a cool silver "Queen of Everything"
and Stila mini lipglosses.  I'm in love with Starfruit.


----------



## Pursegrrl

chanel Exceptionnel mascaras in black and the smokey violet color - refills!! I just love these.

And, Chanel polish in Django, as part of a friend's early b-day present, hee.


----------



## queennadine

I just got my first Bare Minerals starter kit! I'm so exciting to start using it! =)


----------



## nwhite

Got some stuff at the VS sale the other day.

-3 lipsticks in Shhh..., Reveal Me, and Whisper
-Lipliner in Nude Plum
-Brazilian Bronzer
-Shimmer eyeliner in brown

Also ordered Smashbox's Untamed double-ended eye brightener


----------



## Loquita

I just bought some amazing hair oil!  I was a bit skeptical at first, but have come to love it...it's the Coconut Amla Revitalizing Hair Treatment by Global Goddess.


----------



## meow509

L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream
L'Occitane Cherry Blossom Perfume
L'Occitane Cherry Blossom Hand Cream
L'Occitane Rose Hydrating Face Mist
L'Occitane Rose Shimmering Lotion 
L'Occitane Rose Shower Gel 
OPI - Passion
OPI - Makes men blush

I can't wait to use them..it's my first time trying L'Occitane products


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nwhite said:


> Got some stuff at the VS sale the other day.
> 
> -3 lipsticks in Shhh..., Reveal Me, and Whisper
> -Lipliner in Nude Plum
> -Brazilian Bronzer
> -Shimmer eyeliner in brown
> 
> Also ordered Smashbox's Untamed double-ended eye brightener


I havn't gotten that yet, let me know how you like it, as I'm nervous to buy it and hate it... even tho that barely happens with SB


----------



## Loquita

meow509 said:


> L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream
> L'Occitane Cherry Blossom Perfume
> L'Occitane Cherry Blossom Hand Cream
> L'Occitane Rose Hydrating Face Mist
> L'Occitane Rose Shimmering Lotion
> L'Occitane Rose Shower Gel
> OPI - Passion
> OPI - Makes men blush
> 
> I can't wait to use them..it's my first time trying L'Occitane products



Oooo....you are going to love the hand cream, it's wonderful!  And their shea butter foot cream is my favorite.  I always give the little sets of the hand cream as gifts, everyone appreciates them because a little goes a long way.


----------



## jmcadon

I just got a cream concealer by Bobbie Brown...this is incredible!!!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Revlon Doubletwist mascara & Seche Vite top coat -- both $4.99 @ Ulta this week!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I can' wait to try this!

Chanel - Galactic Touch


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome order:
Aqua Fusion moisturizer
Samples:
Color Design lipstick in Work it! (full size)
Color Rush juicy tube
Genefique youth activating concentrate
High Resolution Refill-3X day cream
Dual Finish Matte Buff powder
Color Design eyeshadow quad:  creme lustre, model, strut, chic


I just placed an order on the estee lauder website...it's going to be a massive samples haul because they was a free gift, plus I had a bonus code, plus the 2 samples you get for ordering anyway...


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm a sucker...got the Urban Decay Book of Shadows a la eBay!  Yay!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I got some B&BW that I revealed in the recent thread round' here


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome...again...
Cils Booster XL
Natural Mauve lip pencil
Blending Brush

and mineral makeup sample


----------



## PurpleRose

MAC: 
Circa Plum pigment
Silverthorn eyeshadow
A Rose Romance lipstick
Perfect Topping Mineralize Skinfinish

Drugstore:
Maybelline Loose Shimmer Powder in Pink Crystals (love!)
HIP shadow sticks in Dazzling, Exquisite, Mesmerizing, and Alluring (75% off)
L'Oreal Glam Shine lipcolors in Goddess and Prima Donna (75% off)
L'Oreal Colour Riche lipglosses in Soft Pink, Rich Pink, and Soft Wine (75% off)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it'sanaddiction said:


> I can' wait to try this!
> 
> Chanel - Galactic Touch



WOW! is that a new one!?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Yes, just released online like a week ago. I just went to Chanel.com, I wanted another color and they are completely sold out


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oh no!  maybe they're rerelease it as a permanent color due to popularity? like they did with black satin... ? let's hope


----------



## alatrop

From Ulta on Tuesday:
- Essie Steel-ing the Scene
- Orly Star of Bombay
- Herbal Essences Hydralicious Shampoo
- L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara
- nail polish remover

Yesterday:
- BioSilk Conditioner


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Palladio translucent rice powder
China Glaze Pink Voltage
China Glaze Watermelon Rind


----------



## EmeraldStar

Mistral Milk body lotion
Mistral Lychee Rose mini bar soap
L'Occitane Cherry Blossom shimmering body lotion


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Stuff:
Pigment samples in Reflects Antique Gold, Golden Olive, Gold Mode, Cocomotion, Old Gold, Dazzleray, Mauvement, Melon, Provence, Steel Blue & Sunnydaze.
Eyeshadow in Bright Sunshine & Gorgeous Gold.
Blush in Strada.
Makeup bags in Mini, Small & Medium.
Lipstick in Modesty. 

Pond's Cleansweep Makeup & cleansing towelletes.
Beauty without Cruelty Facial Mask.
Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara.
Pond's Cleansweep Makeup & cleansing towelletes Travel Pack.
Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder.
Pur Minerals Chisel Brush.
Pur Minerals Mineral Glow Powder.


----------



## sand

Trish McEvoy Even Skin Foundation refill

Chanel Nail Polish - Galactic Touch and Blue Wish from the Tokyo Happening Collection

Sunscreen/Primer from a company called Zo Skin Health...had a sample from Nordstroms and loved it so I ordered the full size from the company directly ($20 cheaper AND they gave a travel version with the purchase)


----------



## alexandra28

Yesterday i purchased, the Nude Dior foundation and the Chanel lipglass in Mica.
This week i also purchased the Sephora #55 airbrush foundation brush, which btw is amazing.


----------



## Crystalina

Clinique Superbalm in Lilac....it's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## talexs

Kerastase:
Chroma Protect leave in treatment
Chroma Reflect mask
Bain Miroir shampoo
Micro- Voile Protecteur (some kind of sunscreen spray thing to protect your color)
Lotion Densitive (a thickening treatment spray)


----------



## pond23

Bobbi Brown "Stonewashed Pink" Pot Rouge for my sister. She is so upset that they are discontinuing this!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Sigma 187 brush. Hopefully I like it better than the 224 I got from them!


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu Drying Mask
BBW Exotic Coconut Body Splash
Marilyn Brush
Burt's Bees Hand Sanitizer Spray
BBW Aromatherapy Cold & Flu Roller Ball thingy


----------



## Cheryl

while on Vacation I picked up
chanel mica polish
Shu uemera balancing cleansing oil
Shu uemera natural mascara

All are great products.


----------



## Bay

Boo I bought make up for 300 bucks today..I never spend that much!!

Went to ULTA, picked up:

Cover girl mascara
Smashbox primer
Smashbox brushesx2
Smashbox eyebrow colors
Highlighter
1 foundation brush, 1 blush brush
Blush from I.D Mineral?
Dermablend foundation
Brush cleaner
Make up remover

Can't remember brands for all..I am a make up noob!


----------



## floridasun8

Went to Ulta yesterday:

OPI Sand in my Suit
OPI Alpine Snow
OPI (some pink color, cant remember the name right now though)
Ojon restorative hair treatment (still undecided on whether this works or not after only 1 treatment)
Acetone


----------



## GlamDiva

Philosophy Coconut Frosting body scrub
Nars the multiple in South Beach
Laura Geller- Baked blush-n-brighten in Sunswept


----------



## alexandra28

Ooppsss i Did it again!

Sephora:
Metro Chic Sephora OPI nail polish
Cargo blush in Tonga

Salon and Spa that i go to:
Wonder Brow Gel in brown
Brow brush applicator - one side it has what looks like a mascara brush and the other side what we would use as a brow or eye liner brush. Really neat.


----------



## fendifemale

christian dior lipgloss
 banana republic alabaster perfume
smashbox foundation compact


jane tinted moisturizer
victoria's secret powder foundation compact


----------



## fluffy614

Clarisonic Pro! So far loving it!!


----------



## qcescada

Finger Paints Natural Talent
Finger Paints A Heart for Art
Finger Paints Turquoise Tile
Finger Paints Silver Sculpture
China Glaze Jetstream
Queen Helene Pomegranate Face Scrub


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Foundation and blush from Alima
Eyeshadow samples from Alima
Essie nail polish in great expectations and carousel coral
A couple of NYX eyeshadows (too lazy to go look at the colors)
A bunch of stuff for my RAOK buddy


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Bronzescape Solarbits
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Fascinating Eyekohl


----------



## fieryfashionist

Bought this when Style Warrior was released:


----------



## kippeydale

alexandra28 said:


> Yesterday i purchased, the Nude Dior foundation and the Chanel lipglass in Mica.
> This week i also purchased the Sephora #55 airbrush foundation brush, which btw is amazing.


 

Yesss!  I am absolutely obsessed with mine!  It makes me WANT to put on foundation...as though I didn't want to before...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm addicted to collecting all of the OPI Designer Series 
Had to get the following to try to complete my collection (still not done)

DS:
Limited
Reflection
Reserve
Tapestry
Chiffon
Royal
Sapphire
Sensation
Glamour
Amethyst
Couture


----------



## Hallway

I just purchased these Noxzema 'brow Shapers


----------



## Odette

Nars Baby Girl eyeshadow


----------



## pinkinthecity

Korres Lip Butter ($9) - My co-worker was raving about this, so I picked it up from Sephora after work.  It reminds me of Benefit's Benetint Lip Balm, but for $11 less.  I considered getting Korres' tinted moisturizer, but I just bought a new tube of Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer over the weekend.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pinkinthecity said:


> Korres Lip Butter ($9) - My co-worker was raving about this, so I picked it up from Sephora after work.  It reminds me of Benefit's Benetint Lip Balm, but for $11 less.  I considered getting Korres' tinted moisturizer, but I just bought a new tube of Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer over the weekend.


I got this for my BH in early Feb while we were in NYC and even tho he's not a fan of lip stuff, he does like it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

EL Doublewear
mac pretty baby hk
mac blonde and redhead msf
lots of B&BW 
Fresh mascara duo
Fresh lipgloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got refills of Chanel Exceptionnel mascaras in black and violet...LOVE!

AND...Chanel polish in Django, as an early birthday gift for a great friend of mine


----------



## chinkee21

fieryfashionist said:


> Bought this when Style Warrior was released:


 
Love all the nail lacquers! Great haul!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

And yet, MORE DS... /sigh
 Dazzle  
 Signature  
 Original  
  Exclusive 
 Divine   
 Passion


----------



## keodi

today I purchased a personalised mac quad for a green smokey eye look
1. nylon-for the brow bone
2. humid-crease
3.plumage-crease
4. bitter for the lid!
I bought blacktrack fluidline and brush 252 for shading
I also took my 6 empty containers and I got a  lipglass in madcap.


----------



## rbeccatexas

Stopped by the Kiehl's counter at Neiman's today and picked up 3 of the rollerball scents.  Vanilla, Grapefruit and Coriander.  They smell wonderful.  I didn't get the musk because I already have some by Kuumba Made that I got at Whole Foods.


----------



## misskt

Blistex DCT
Baby Oil


----------



## tatertot

I just picked up a Chanel Glossimer in Beige Guitar and also some Bobbi Brown Beach perfume and lotion.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC travel brush set.


----------



## nordia5

A new seche vite and china glaze coconut kiss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Beach Lotion
Laura Mercier Body Cream GWP
Laura Mercier Peach Shadow
Chantecaille Lip Balm in Dragonfruit
Le Metier Nail Polish in Phlox 
Background is GWP tote bag


----------



## fieryfashionist

A little (well, a lot haha), Sephora and MAC therapy!  I LOVE the UD liquid liners... I owned every color like five years ago, but need to repurchase them, since my older ones are obviously no good.


----------



## keodi

make up forever kabuki brush
buxom lash mascara.


----------



## ellacoach

^ I have and adore the MUFE Kabuki Brush! 

Okay today was very bad for my wallet!!

At MAC I bought the Honey Light Highlight powder and the hand/body cream from the Naked Honey Collection

At Chanel I bought a glossimer in Mica and Inimitable waterproof mascara

At Sephora...Make Up For Ever HD primer...and...MUFE HD Powder...

Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some random items from a local beauty store:
Cuticle cutters, since BH lost our joint one, I got 2, so we each can lose our own and not screw the other over  hehe
Comb (because after reading that how to take care of your hair thread I felt guilty and got a comb to start using on my hair to be kinder towards it)
Thymes Green Tea roller-ball roll on cologne w/ a small sample of lotion


----------



## bunnymasseuse

And nail polish, in my desire to collect the ENTIRE DS series, and a few others.




DS Chiffon & Couture




Opi Ink
DS: Reflection, Reserve, Limited, Tapestry








DS: Royal, Sapphire, Glamuor, Sensation, Amethyst




ORLY: Tiara
Opi: Plugged In Plum, Midnight Blue Glitter, Dominant Jeans


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow in Love Connection
MAC Eyeshadow in Stars N' Rockets
MAC Blush Pan Refill in Pink Swoon


----------



## itsnicole

amore pacific enzyme peel


----------



## tracyree

*MAC eyeshadow:*
Shroom
Girlie
Seedy Pearl
Idol Eyes

Then stopped by Sephora and picked up Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Oh! and some Kenra silkening gloss for my hair


----------



## Swtest2Lips

-Philosophy Vitamin C booster powder
-Clear makeup bag
-Mac Moon River mineralize blush duo
-samples of Makeupforever hd primer and powder


----------



## _bebee

-MAC bronzer
-MAC liquid foundation
-MAC blush


----------



## Sweetwon

Kabuki Brush
Too Faced Mascara Layering Kit
Swax Spray Wax
Urban Decay Sparkler Pen ~ Dynamite
OPI Nail Polishes
Mermaid to Order
I'm With Brad
My Private Jet
OPI Ink


----------



## NoSnowHere

Philosophy Beach shower gel.


----------



## pond23

Arcona Triad Pads from Beauty.com.


----------



## kippeydale

Last week, I went outlet shopping and picked up some discontinued eyecolors and blushes from the Cosmetics Co Store and the Designer Fragrances & Cosmetics Store.
CCO:
Estee Lauder eyeshadows in butter (x2) and ivy (x2)
MAC eyeshadow in Cool Heat

DFC:
All Lancome:
eyeshadows:  
wear it well (x2), pink zinc (x2), copper rush (x2), daylight glow, provence
powder blush: amber amour (LE)
cream blush: copperazzi
Rose Royale nail polish


----------



## mcbaglovin

keodi said:


> make up forever kabuki brush
> buxom lash mascara.



i am in no way a makeup newb but.. what is a kabuki brush used for? lol i just dont use a lot of face stuff. my major makeup addiction was eyeshadow.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^ its used to buff in powdered makeup (mineral makeup, finishing powders, etc)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Finished bottles needed to complete the OPI DS collection!









OPI DS: Dazzle, Signature, Original, Exclusive, Divine, Passion

All of the DS together


----------



## AmandaHW

Dior compact with 4 eyeshadows and the cream liner...I really like this one for my bag 

New Dior lipstick in #714...says its called Brown Mannequin but it doesn't really look brown to me.


----------



## gina1023

Benefit Hello Flawless in Me Vain Champagne

Lancome Virtuose Black Carat

Clinique Wash Away Gel Cleanser

Redken All Soft Shampoo and Redken Fabricate 03 Heat Active Texturizer

Matrix Vavoom Gold Heat Iron in Volume


----------



## qcescada

MAC Eyeliner in Smolder - It's the perfect dark dark black that I have been searching for but I just remembered that I got some cream kajal from an Indian store that is just as dark so maybe I just need a new brush for that.

Bulgari Eau Parfumée
Bulgari Rose Essentialle (Eau de Parfum)
Burberry Classic Eau de parfum


----------



## healthyskingirl

Barielle's French Manicure Kit - so easy to us and a must have in the summer.  Saves plenty of money on manicures as well as pedicures!  Long lasting polishes, no chips here!


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Ordered three samplers today from Sephora - refrained from ordering the other seven available LOL  

*Lashstash Mascara Deluxe Sampler *
*Get Pink'd Pink Lip Deluxe Sampler *
*Naturally Gorgeous Skincare & Make-Up Sampler *


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Just ordered Shock Tart and Laguna Sunrise from Facefront Closet for $19 shipped! Yay!


----------



## _bebee

MAC concealer
MAC brushes


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

A little Ulta haul:  
L'Oreal Studio Line Curl Shaping Cream-They were $4.99 each, but they had buy 1, get 1 50% off, so I grabbed two.  
Ulta Silk Wrap base coat, Ulta nail polish drying drops, and Ulta nail polish corrector pen.  They are normally $6.50 each, but they had a 3 for $10 special going on.  I also had a coupon for $3.50 off.  Total savings: ~$15.50


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Thanks to kiss_p, told me that there was discounted OPI DS so I went and got a few spares of my colors that were difficult to find...  at TRADE SECRET!








DS: Design, Desire, Couture, Divine, Extravagant(sp?) (I believe) these will be spares, at 5$ a pop!





OPI Goin' Ape-Ricot (or something like that)


----------



## chinkee21

From MAC F&F Sale I got:
Eye Shadow Apres Ski 
Eye Shadow Beautiful Iris 
Eye Shadow Fig 1 
Eye Shadow Shimmermoss 
Mineralize Eye Shadow Duo Illusionary/Burning Ambition 
Mineralize Eye Shadow Duo Brightside/Gallery Gal 
Solar Bits Scatterrays 
Lipstick Speak Louder 
Lipstick Crosswires 
Lustreglass Springbean 

From Cherryculture.com I got:
NYX Jumbo eyeshadow pencils in Pots N Pans
Horse Radish
Oyster
Iced Mocha
Purple
Bronze
Yellow

NYX Single eyeshadow in Blondie
Herb
Silver
Golden Bronze
Grey
Kiwi
Prune
Rootbeer
Red Bean
Green Tea
Peach
Chic
Toffee
Algae
Gypsy
Wild Fire
Olive Green
Dune
Seafoam Green 
Mediterrenean


----------



## bunnymasseuse

And since I used my 3000 pnts at Ulta today for my Deluxe Skin Treatment... I looked for more goodies...




My SIL has used lady bugs to decorate my niece's room, but I'll let HER use these instead 




Yep, more Garden Botanika stuff
Mineral Foundation in Buff and Linen
Skin Firming Face Treatment
Trying that MaxFactor stuff that another boardie recommended before they totally are hard to find: Volume Couture in Soft Black




Now some 75% off RED EARTH stuff... 
secret potion eye n' glow eye shadow in Pistachio








RED EARTH eye shadows, from top left to bottom right...
After Eight, American Pie, Mystic Garden, Black Panther


----------



## pinkinthecity

I picked this Stila eyeshadow palette for $10 + tax -- Stila Charmed Eye Shadow Palette.  Such a good deal!


----------



## chinkee21

I got more MAC stuff:
Eyeshadows in Shale, Shroom, Humid, Swimming and Ricepaper.
Lipglass in Lychee Luxe.

Nars Eyeshadow Duo in Balthazar & Underworld.
Nars Single Eyeshadow in Ondine.
Paula Dorf Transformer.


----------



## Cedes

My credit card & I are totally shopped out for awhile!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bobbi brown - Sheer Cheek Tint in Sheer Pink
bobbi brown - Creamy Lipstick in Retro Pink


----------



## cailinzheng

Cedes said:


> My credit card & I are totally shopped out for awhile!



Nice haul! Would you please share what colors of the chanel glossimers did you get?


----------



## chinkee21

I am curious to know too! I love Glossimers but they are too sticky.


----------



## jassthomass

I think I see venus, silex and mirage?????? lol lets wait for the answers

Nice haul


----------



## Cedes

Haha I meant to post colors but I got sidetracked! The Chanel glossimers are L to R: Silex, Venus, and Waterlily. Waterlily is more on the purpley side and it's hard to see in the pictures but it is a GORGEOUS color. I didn't like it so much when I first got it in the mail but once I tried it on it was fantastic! Looks amazing with Funtabulous dazzleglass over it. 

& Chinkee I don't usually do Chanel glosses because they're thick and sticky but these are all really smooth and workable.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

ARTEC color reflecting shampoo and conditioner(getting my hair highlighted next week).

OPI's Yoga-ta Get This Blue


----------



## _bebee

urban decay liquid eyeliner


----------



## chinkee21

Cedes said:


> Haha I meant to post colors but I got sidetracked! The Chanel glossimers are L to R: Silex, Venus, and Waterlily. Waterlily is more on the purpley side and it's hard to see in the pictures but it is a GORGEOUS color. I didn't like it so much when I first got it in the mail but once I tried it on it was fantastic! Looks amazing with Funtabulous dazzleglass over it.
> 
> *& Chinkee I don't usually do Chanel glosses because they're thick and sticky but these are all really smooth and workable*.


 
Oh, wow! I may have to check my local Chanel counter! I remember I bought 1 before and absolutely loved the color but not the formula!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

*Cedes, *I noticed you recently purchased the Shu Uemura glosses and I was curious to know what you think about them?

I was going to purchase one today at my local Neiman's but I was a little worried of how it would wear... Thanks so much in advance, I'm usually just a lurker (usually in jewelry) in this thread but I have seen the items you purchase/post and I must say u have great taste!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Last of my MAC Haul from F&F:

Slimshine Lipstick in Funshine & Cocoamour. There was suppose to be another Slimshine & Lipglass that wasn't in-stock. Boo.


----------



## Cedes

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> *Cedes, *I noticed you recently purchased the Shu Uemura glosses and I was curious to know what you think about them?
> 
> I was going to purchase one today at my local Neiman's but I was a little worried of how it would wear... Thanks so much in advance, I'm usually just a lurker (usually in jewelry) in this thread but I have seen the items you purchase/post and I must say u have great taste!!!




Aww, thanks Sprinkles.  They wear pretty sheer (which I like) but Shu Uemura made a line of matching lipsticks to go with them in case you want more of an opaque look. The only thing I really don't like about them is that they are HEAVILY fragranced. To the point where if I accidentally taste any of it it tastes like perfume. Yech.

The peach color one is super gorgeous and my favorite so far. I absolutely love the way it looks on!


----------



## cailinzheng

Cedes said:


> Haha I meant to post colors but I got sidetracked! The Chanel glossimers are L to R: Silex, Venus, and Waterlily. Waterlily is more on the purpley side and it's hard to see in the pictures but it is a GORGEOUS color. I didn't like it so much when I first got it in the mail but once I tried it on it was fantastic! Looks amazing with Funtabulous dazzleglass over it.
> 
> & Chinkee I don't usually do Chanel glosses because they're thick and sticky but these are all really smooth and workable.



Thanks to Cedes' enabling, I bought the silex today. It looked so pretty!


----------



## Cedes

cailinzheng said:


> Thanks to Cedes' enabling, I bought the silex today. It looked so pretty!



 Happy to help!  Have you tried it on yet? I think it's a really really great summer lip color.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cedes said:


> My credit card & I are totally shopped out for awhile!




holy crap, i want all of it!!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks Cedes! I can't remember what the name of the one I liked was but it was from the new ones that just came out and its a really pretty baby doll pink, I also did not know if I would like the applicator, it looks kinda different... I might still go ahead and buy it hehe


----------



## lattegirl007

i bought 4 tubes of c.o. bigelow lip gloss at bath & body works.  they were having a sale and i couldn't resist!


----------



## leboudoir

so flippin happy about this buy! 

*my new M.A.C graphic garden brush set!!! *


----------



## sbelle

The Lash Stash collection from Sephora.  Mini-sizes of different brands of mascara.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Woah *leboudoir* where did you get that set?! I thought that it wasn't coming out until Nordstrom's anniversary sale?!


----------



## chinkee21

All MAC Stuff this time:

Goldyrocks Dazzleglass.
Shadowy Lady Eyeshadow Quad.
Neo Sci Fi Collection Lipstick in Pleasureseeker.
Shadestick in Overcast.
Tendertone in Tread gently.
MAC Pink Manish & Shine Manish Lipglass.
MAC Infatuating Rose & Intriguing Scarlet Eyeshadow Pallete's.


----------



## xpurseloverx

got 4 loreal nail polished and two liquids liners from them and liquid liner from wet n wild and a sparkly sliver nail polish lol total drugstore haul


----------



## mcb100

Biolage by Matrix hydrating shampoo
Biolage by Matrix hydrating conditioner
Frederic Fekkai protein hair mask
pink little Tweezerman tweezers 
cheetah print headband (i have yet to wear it, but it's really cute. and not the thin, hard plastic kind. it's a wide headband and satiny.)
false lashes


----------



## GnomeNisse

Benefit's Erase Paste  (actually purchased by stepdaughter but that's another story)
Laura Geller's Spackle
Too Faced Wrinkle Injection
Fekkai Shine Mist
DiorShow Blackout


I gave my  cents on some these products in my blog.


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

I never really buy make-up at all, but my friends and I went to IMATS in Pasadena yesterday and found such great deals..

Make Up Forever
HD Primer in clear
HD Liquid Foundation
HD Setting powder
HD Concealer

Lisa Watier Portfolio concealer


----------



## kabaker

Beauty steal today, Orly nail polish in "Tie the Knot"....75 cents!


----------



## leboudoir

purplewithenvy said:


> Woah *leboudoir* where did you get that set?! I thought that it wasn't coming out until Nordstrom's anniversary sale?!



THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO!  but im on a holiday and had a stop over in singapore and saw the collection on sale! i didnt even think they'd have it. i didnt even bother asking for a price and said, i'll take this one! 

it's ABSOLUTELY beautiful imho. WAY better than the hello kitty brush set and the 194 brush is amazing for a SE brush

p/s: i'm lovin your display pic hehehehe


----------



## Miss Socialite

Let's see, about 10 to 12 bottles of OPI polish and 5 to 6 Essie polishes. Yes, I have a serious obsession. :shame:


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Haha! Me too! I bought way too many nail polishes than I need! And Now I am on a MAC kick!


----------



## Cate14

All Bobbi Brown products, purchased from the online, 25% off sale:

pressed powder in white (I'm about as pale as one can be)
gel eye liner in expresso
gel eye liner in indigo ink
foundation brush, eye liner brush, and blush brush

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the gel eye liners and the eye liner brush--have been able to create both a smokey eye look as well as a natural one.


----------



## kippeydale

Saturday, I received my Estee Lauder GWP and presold items:
Re-Nutriv Comfort Eye cream
High Gloss in Coral Goddess

GWP: 2 lipsticks: sugar honey and nectarine
daywear plus cream
Take it Away makeup remover
Projectionist mascara
Plus, my friend who is a BA gave me two samples of Advanced Night Repair and Idealist serums and a cappucino eyeshadow duo sample

The other day I ordered a shimmer powder and eyeshadow brush from EL to get the online free gift of:
perfectly clean cleanser & toner
hydra bright moisturizer
High Gloss in Rose and Jewel
lipstick in Tiramisu
Eyeshadow Palette (mulberry, sugar cube, smoky pink quad, lavender, & berry ice)
Double Wear shadow stick in pink shell
Nutritious mineral make-up in Intensity 3 (too dark so I've giving it to my friend)
deluxe sample of Idealist Dual-Action refinishing treatment
Samples of Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia and Pure White Linen perfumes

I also ordered the Stila Charmed eyeshadow quad


----------



## tater_tits

At IMATS, Make Up For Ever was 40% off!!

so i bought...
HD Primer
HD Foundation
HD Powder
Smokey Lash Mascara

i wanted the waterproof liquid eyeliner but they ran out! =(


----------



## chinkee21

MAC eyeshadows in Antiqued, Arctic Grey, Elite & Star Violet.


----------



## Cedes

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks Cedes! I can't remember what the name of the one I liked was but it was from the new ones that just came out and its a really pretty baby doll pink, I also did not know if I would like the applicator, it looks kinda different... I might still go ahead and buy it hehe



I'm not wild about the applicator, either. It has no give and it feels like I'm trying to color my lips with a marker, or something. But the colors are pretty enough for me to get past that.

You can always order from Sephora.com and return it later on if it isn't what you were expecting. I don't know how lax Neiman Marcus' return policy is, though!


----------



## Cheryl

New Armani powder and LM TM


----------



## mcb100

Lancome flash self tanner
Jergens self tanner for the face
Sunsilk Hairapy hair mask for damaged hair


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Zoya Matte Polish in Posh


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Blush in Devil.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I blame Ladystara for telling me that Ulta had some good discounts... and thus I felt inclined to go...




Few more Garden Botanika items, another befine for the lips, some discontinued Blonde John Frieda items, and Smashbox!!! Muse items were in the discount bin too! Got some lip paints and a purple mascara.


----------



## regretless

b&bw sale &#9829;
tutti dolci creme brulee body wash $3.00
jaqua pink champagne body polish $5.00
raspberry buttercream frosting hand lotion $2.00
peach parfait lip whip $3.50

h2o+ sale &#9829;
apricot peach body wash $5.99


----------



## Dancing Nancies

omigosh I have become so addicted to buying things from Sephora lately...

A few weeks ago I bought some of Urban Decay's Primer Potion, and Clinique's Pressed Powder Foundation.

Last week I bought Urban Decay's 'Sustainable Shadow Box'...

And this week I bought Urban Decay's 'Baked Bronzer', and a small retractable Sephora brush to apply it with.

 I'm crazy!


----------



## digby723

Smashbox photo finish lid primer (been wanting to try this!) and Sephora #21 brush


----------



## ellacoach

GHD Mini styler!


----------



## randr21

tons of vincent longo for 50% off. most of which are going back.


----------



## GnomeNisse

I'm so excited. I have loads of cash set aside today just for a Sephora spree.  I plan to come home later with at least a dozen new items to play with.


----------



## Barlow

The Tarte Spring Greening Reusable Straw Palette that was advertised in email last week and all my freebies (Bday and order)


----------



## Loquita

MoroccanOil Styling Cream...I am dying to try it!


----------



## Gatsby

All MAC:
e/s Haux, Embark, Sketch, Charcoal Brown (for eyebrows)
Angled Brow Brush
Plush Lash Black
Flashmode Lipglass

Had eyebrows waxed and hair cut and highlighted while I was at it


----------



## bnjj

GnomeNisse said:


> I'm so excited. I have loads of cash set aside today just for a Sephora spree. I plan to come home later with at least a dozen new items to play with.


 
Please post pics!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Sephora by OPI:
How Cute is That?
I'm Wired 
Nonfat Soy Half Caff (for mom)

I picked up a Revlon blush/bronzer duo @ CVS in Peach for .50. I don't have a whole lot of drugstore make up, but couldn't resist the price plus it will be great to bring when i leave for vacation this week. I don't want to bring too much expensive make up incase "something" happens.


----------



## GnomeNisse

My spree turned out to be slim.  I was so lost in conversation with my good friend that I was rather scatterbrained and found it hard to really shop.

But I walked away with some things...

Dior Brow Gel  (going to see if Anastasia is indeed the best)
Dr Brandt Microdermabrasion scrub
Fresh Strawberry Flowers perfume
Sephora Get Pink'd Lip Deluxe sampler
Benefit's Hello Flawless concealer powder
Benefit's Dr Feelgood
Bliss Lemon and Sage body butter
Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit in Nude


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome Pure Empreinte Mask and I got the latest PWP:
Star Bronzer powder in Bronze Solaire
L'Absolu Rouge lipstick in Rouge Framboise
Palette with:
eyeshadows:  drape, off the rack, waif, the new black
blush: Sheer Amourose
Absolue Premium Bx Serum
Absolue Day Cream
mini kabuki brush

Plus the tote bag...which is actually one of the best made PWP bags I've gotten.


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu Drying Lotion & Drying Mask
Tan Towels
Crabtree and Evelyn Goatmilk Soap & Milk, Soy, and Sugar Body Lotion


----------



## gina1023

Little spree in the last week:

Urban Decay- 24/7 eyeliners: Covet, Bourbon, 1999, Lucky, Stash and Rockstar
                   Eyeshadows: Chains, Purple Haze, Blunt and Flipside
                   Urban Ammo eye palette w/ UDPP

Ulta- Eyeshadows: Toast, Sandstone and Plum Noir
OPI- Avojuice Grapefruit
Make Up Forever- Diamond Shadows in Diamond Green
Smashbox- eyebrow wax
Dior- Diorskin Forever powder foundation in 01

Seriously done on the eye makeup front for a while I think!


----------



## Odette

Tarte Spring Greening Reusable Straw Palette
Too Faced Shadow Insurance


----------



## boomie

Fresh Sugar Scrub


----------



## chinkee21

MAC e/s refill in Woodwinked & Greensmoke.


----------



## Loquita

Went a little nutty with the nail polish today and yesterday:

Essie:  Fiesta, Greenport, Love Dovey

Zoya:  Malia, Heidi, Yummy

Now I just have to grow out my broken nails a bit...


----------



## godsavechanel

NARS blush in orgasm (finally caved and bought this)
UD 24/7 liners in zero and baked


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I hit an Ulta's discounted section in York, PA yesterday...









Garden Botanika:
Skin Rejuvenating Face Treatment
Anti-Aging Lip Treatment
Eye Shadow in Angelic?
Age Reverse Brighten & Lighten Serum
Skin Firming Face Treatment
Volumizing Lip Shine Palette in Just Desserts
Age Reverse Night Recovery Lotion


----------



## AmandaHW

Hanae Mori Butterfly EDP (love this)
TM's Angel (still deciding on this one...)


----------



## BeccaS

Vegan sample pack from punkmedics!!!!
http://www.bodyartpro.com/punkmedics/vegan-sample-pack-p-361.html


----------



## Gatsby

Clarins Self Tanner
Sun Self Tanner
Guerlain Bronzer for Blondes
Sephora Bronzer Brush
Essie Cute as a Button
MAC e/s Omega and Carbon
MAC Flashmode Lipglass
Bliss Lemon and Sage soap


----------



## Odette

B&BW Sale

Midnight Pomegranate - creamy body wash, fragrance spray, hand lotion, and body butter
Wild Honeysuckle - body wash, body butter, and fragrance spray
Anti-Bac foaming hand sanitizer in Cucumber Melon
Liplicious lip gloss in Cherry Vanilla


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ran by CVS after getting cat food from my vet....




All 50% off:
Befine Travel Pouch and samples
Single serve Befine of Daily Moisturizer and 2x Night Cream
Burt's bees In the Pink Duo
1 oz samples of Befine in Night Cream, 2x Daily Moisturizer w/ spf 15 and 2x Pore Refining Treatment Scrub
1 oz Juice Organics Nourishing Cleanser
2 oz Juice Organics Apple Exfoliating Peel
2 oz Vickery & Clarke Pillow Mist x2
.22 oz Fantasy makers Nail Color in Black x2
Wet & Wild Wild Shine Clear (may use for frankenpolishing?)
ORLY Dream Boat
ORLY Dressed In White
Sally Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Blue IT


----------



## chinkee21

godsavechanel said:


> NARS blush in orgasm (finally caved and bought this)
> UD 24/7 liners in zero and baked



How do you like Orgasm? I am an NC25 skintone and find the Orgasm doesn't show up on my cheeks!


----------



## kippeydale

From *bay today:
All Lancome...I really should branch out...ha...
Caribbean Crush lipstick (failed to buy it when it was out and was LE)
Ice Pink Sparkle lip liner
Color Design Artist Palette in Stylish Neutral (due to be discontinued I believe, if not already)


----------



## lovemysavior

Hair color from Sally's was the last beauty product apart from two eyeshadow's from MAC.


----------



## beauty k addict

finally picked up chanel bronze compact. this is the only designer beauty purchase i made this month.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Mac Dame Edna "Hot Frost" lipglass


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Another Ile de Tahiti body wash from B&BW. My absolutely favorite B&BW scent:] & Rescue Beauty Lounge Starfish Patrick.


----------



## peach.

I'm in LOVE with L'Occitane Peach Blossom scent! I got the lotion, eau de toilette, and lip balm. It really smells like a REAL peach!!!  I only just discovered it yesterday. Too bad the lip balm doesn't actually taste like peach, but I'm addicted nonetheless. Apparently, the scent is limited edition, but I hope it becomes permanent! It's now my signature scent for obvious reasons.


----------



## coach4me

MAC blankety l/s
MAC she's star l/g
MAC crystal avalanche e/s
MAC carbon e/s
MAC Nocturnelle e/s
Smashbox Primer
Chanel Vamp l/s
Eco tools brush set
China Glaze Strawberry Fields n/p


----------



## ellacoach

I just bought an Armani foundation from Neiman Marcus. can't wait to try it!


----------



## Cheryl

laura mercier foundation primer
laura mercier tinted moisturizer 
laura mercier mineral foundation
laura mercier mineral foundation brush

thats all


----------



## exotikittenx

Abba shampoo, conditioner, and shine serum


----------



## Pursegrrl

ooh I am going to get some new shampoos this weekend, but I just got online from Sephora:

NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement.  I LOVE the Laguna shade as a contour and this should be fun too!

And, a Juicy Loves Sephora velour wristlet, awwww.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

It's my birthday month, so I HAD to place my order at Sephora

Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Travel Kit
MUF Eye Pencil 
Birthday gift from Sephora - Set of 3 Sephora Lipglosses
Deluxe Sample - Cute mini bottle of Nina Ricci perfume


----------



## Loquita

MoroccanOil Styling Cream.... it!


----------



## kippeydale

Rimmel Long Lasting Lipstick in Dare and Paradise (BOGO)---I really like the color, but I don't care for the fragrance...

W&W Silk Finish Threesome blush (clearance)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Benefit silky finish l/s in Born Ready
China Glaze polish in Shower Together


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3, and a set of mini Stila lipglosses. I got a bunch of samples with my Sephora order, too... the new Bare Escentuals matte foundation, Ralph Lauren perfume, Fresh face primer, and MD Skincare tinted moisturizer.

I should probably ban myself from beauty purchases


----------



## exotikittenx

Some necessary purchases:  *Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunblock SPF 60*

I must say that this stuff is AMAZING!!!!!!!!  It is non-chemical sunscreen, waterproof, and not greasy at all. It is perfect for the face and doesn't make you all pasty looking, it's great under makeup... It's made for babies, but who cares?  It works for sensitive skin, no fragrances, etc.  I have very finicky skin, and this is truly an amazing product, for only $9.99!!!


Also got Coppertone Waterbabies Pure & Simple SPF 50 for the body.  Very nice formulation.


----------



## Corrinne

I had a rough month - decided to do a small cheer-me-up at Macys:
MAC Fix+
Shroom e/s
Benefit Erase Paste #1
Benefit Powderflage kit


----------



## candace117

I went a little psycho......I couldn't help it. I was on Nordstrom.com and just couldn't say no!!!!

I got:

MAC Look in a Box in Sun Siren
Chanel glossimer in Muscat
Chanel glossimer in Courtesane
Chanel glossimer in Jupiter
Chanel glossimer in Nebula
Chanel glossimer in Mirage
YSL golden gloss in #2 Golden Praline
YSL golden gloss in #9 Golden Garnet
Chanel Le Vernis in Rose des Vents
Chanel Le Vernis in Cosmic Violine
Chanel Le Vernis in Mica Rose
Chanel Le Vernis in Gondola


----------



## candace117

BUT I am very frustrated because I ordered some LUSH shampoo with my store in Oregon, amongst a bunch of other stuff, and it is STILL NOT HERE after 3 weeks!


----------



## ellacoach

I went to the MAC counter at Macy's to get some Euristocrats II stuff and they didn't have it! They said it was Nordstroms only? 

So I got a MAC l/s in snob...


----------



## candace117

That's weird, since Euristocrats 2 is on maccosmetics.com I ordered most of the collection online.


----------



## ellacoach

candace117 said:


> That's weird, since Euristocrats 2 is on maccosmetics.com I ordered most of the collection online.


 
that's what I thought since it's on the MAC website. I'll just have to order the Via Veneto DG online!


----------



## chinkee21

I got MAC Naked Honey perfume.


----------



## kabaker

Urban Decay Get Baked Palette
ULTA pencil sharpener
NYX Jumbo eyeshadow pencil in gold


----------



## Loquita

- A mini bottle of MoroccanOil for travel (and another one to give to my sister!)
- Essie Exotic Liras
- Esssie Greenport
- Orly Matte Topcoat (I am dying to try the matte look on my nails)


----------



## talexs

Kerastase anti damage shampoo


----------



## beauty k addict

Soap & Glory shower gel + lotion + hand cream
Benefit Cosmetics benetint pocket pal + lemon aid 

i would post pictures but i always end up changing the license on my flickr account from public to private and vice versa. it has become an annoying habit!


----------



## kashmira

Vincent Longo water canvas foundation


----------



## gina1023

More Urban Decay eyeshadows:
Green Goddess, Ecstasy and Naked
UD pigment in Smog.  

I keep saying I'm done on the e/s front, but I always end up getting more!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wow!! 





candace117 said:


> I went a little psycho......I couldn't help it. I was on Nordstrom.com and just couldn't say no!!!!
> 
> I got:
> 
> MAC Look in a Box in Sun Siren
> Chanel glossimer in Muscat
> Chanel glossimer in Courtesane
> Chanel glossimer in Jupiter
> Chanel glossimer in Nebula
> Chanel glossimer in Mirage
> YSL golden gloss in #2 Golden Praline
> YSL golden gloss in #9 Golden Garnet
> Chanel Le Vernis in Rose des Vents
> Chanel Le Vernis in Cosmic Violine
> Chanel Le Vernis in Mica Rose
> Chanel Le Vernis in Gondola


----------



## Bella613

3 Tarte cheek stains--Tipsy, Flushed and ???
Max Factor panstick foundation
CG Lip stains
Too Faced "Don't Hate Me" lip gloss


----------



## luvbags3

had a chanel weekend


----------



## regretless

my gilt groupe order came!!! 
laura mercier signature toolbox





















the mini eye pencil is in 'black gold'
sooo pretty!!


----------



## Loquita

Tan Towel Plus
Dermalogica Active Moist
Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
Microplane Foot File
And I got a full-sized Dermalogica Multi-Active Toner for free!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kiehl's olive and fruit oil shampoo
Kiehl's conditioner with coconut oil (both refills...these are amazing!)

NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement.  Ooh, this might be a little too orange-y for me (I LOVE the laguna shade bronzer), but I might pair it up with MAC's Warm Soul or Earth to Earth mineralize blushes which are a little more in that same color range.


----------



## chinkee21

Bare Escentuals Active Mineral Skincare System.
Bare Escentuals Get Started Complexion Kit- Light.

OPI Nail Polish in The "It" Color, Black Cherry Chutney, Jewel of India, Siberian Nights, Sea? I told You!, Over the Taupe, Yoga-ta Get this Blue, Tickle My France-y.
Creative Nail Design in Hotski to Tchotski.
Demert Nail Enamel Finishing Spray.
Ardell Wispies.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some 'bay Stuff.... arrived last week or week before?


----------



## Nishi621

Nars "Deep Throat" blush
Sephora brand deep brown lipgloss
Sephora brand make up remover
Stiletto mascara in black
Smashbox Halo Face Powder
Opi by Sephora nail polish, a deep pink, can't remember the name now


----------



## randr21

chinkee21 said:


> Bare Escentuals Active Mineral Skincare System.
> Bare Escentuals Get Started Complexion Kit- Light.
> 
> OPI Nail Polish in The "It" Color, Black Cherry Chutney, Jewel of India, Siberian Nights, Sea? I told You!, Over the Taupe, Yoga-ta Get this Blue, Tickle My France-y.
> Creative Nail Design in Hotski to Tchotski.
> Demert Nail Enamel Finishing Spray.
> Ardell Wispies.


 
Let us know how you like the BE complexion kit, since I just recommended it on another thread!  BTW, I got the light as well.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Will do!


----------



## Dancing Nancies

- Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Sand
- Bare Escentuals Tinted Mineral Veil
- Bare Escentuals Complexion Booster in Rose Radiance
- Bare Escentuals Angled Brush
- Stila Mini-Lipgloss Pack in Starfruit, Apricot, and Brown Sugar
- Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3
- Clinique 'Take the Day Off' Makeup Remover


----------



## talexs

Body Shop:
   Tea Tree Oil Facial Exfoliator
    Vitamin E Illuminating Face Cream


----------



## cocobella

Chanel
-Intermezzo Nail Polish
-Ecriture Automatic Eyeliner in Noir
-Coco Pink l/s


----------



## tejava

I've recently bought quite a few Perricone MD skincare products, but I hate the smell!


----------



## Blue_Star

Coastal Scents gel liner in maroon and peach bellini


----------



## chinkee21

I just placed my order for MAC MSF's in Cheeky Bronze, Perfect Topping & Smooth Merge.
MSF Blush in Style Demon.
227 Brush.
Prep+Prime Lash.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
OPI Black Cherry Chutney
4-in-1 Buffer for toes
Free OPI top coat(gift with purchase) from Ulta


----------



## ajskyz

My new purchases: 
LUSH- Angels on Bare Skin
LUSH- Mask of Magnaminity
LUSH- Sweet Japanese Girl
LUSH- Vanishing Cream (luv this)


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Strada blush & Plastique lipstick.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Assemblage mineralize e/s quad 
MAC 226 brush
MAC 131 brush
MAC Fresh Brew lipstick
Chanel Intermezzo nail polish
Fredric Fekkai Full Volume spray


----------



## LovePinkCoach

-Lorac volumizing mascara

-Bare Minerals makeup


----------



## cocobella

-Fekkai Color Technician 3 Minute Mask
-Redken Blonde Glam Conditioner
-Essie Funky Limelight
-OPI Over The Taupe


----------



## talexs

MAC:
*Naked Honey Hand & Body Cream
*Naked Honey Skin Salve


----------



## Loquita

Fekkai Salon Hair Color in Warm Dark Golden Brown (excited to try this!)
Tocca Solid Perfume in Cleopatra
Acqua di Parma Blu Mediterraneo -- Mirto di Panarea


----------



## pond23

Makeup.com:
-Lola Cosmetics "Cashmere" lipstick (2)
-Lola Cosmetics "Pout" lipstick (1)


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu:
Acne Facial Cleanser
A.H.A. Botanical Body Soap
Terax Original Crema


----------



## Loquita

talexs said:


> Mario Badescu:
> Acne Facial Cleanser
> A.H.A. Botanical Body Soap
> Terax Original Crema



Terax Original Cream is the BEST!!


----------



## talexs

Good to know , I was wandering Bluemercury and totally bought it on a whim, I can't wait to try it.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC 131 brush.
MAC Improvise & Daft Pink Mineralized blushes.


----------



## vhdos

Yesterday I purchased the Smashbox DNA mascara.  It's heavenly!  Absolutely no clumping, feathery-light formula, chunky brush for great coverage.  I am a mascara junkie and this one gets rave reviews by me.
I also bought a Lip Venom nude-colored gloss.  I didn't notice quite as much plumping as I have with the regular Lip Venom, but the gloss application is SO much easier compared to that sticky vial.  Good, neutral color too.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

- Bare Escentuals 'Free to be Naturally Classic' Kit
Link


----------



## luvbags3




----------



## claireZk

^ O...M...G....! 

That's such a great haul!!!


----------



## english_girl_900

MAC 
219 pencil brush
Politely Pink lipstick
Funtabulous dazzleglass
Spring Bean Lustreglass

Urban Decay
Deluxe eyeshadow palette
Indecent lipstick

Lush
Sonic Death Monkey shower wash
Whoosh! shower jelly


----------



## kippeydale

Other than the MAC shadows (posted on the MAC Purchase thread)...
From the Sephora line:
Nano Eye liner in Lagoon
Flashy (eye)Liner Waterproof in Flashy Pink (love this on!)
Nano Lip Liners in Pure Pinky and Cool Coral

Lancome Juicy Tube in Rose Fishnets
Nars lip gloss in Belize

I also bought a ring at Coach and the SA gave me samples of both Coach perfumes.
Then...I received more Lancome orders...(it's totally beginning to feel like a game to see how many samples I can get between special offers and codes, etc.)
What I bought:
Lancome Photogenic Lumessance Foundation in Ivory2C (FINALLY ran out of something...so this was a replacement)
Eyeshadow Brushes in 11 and...17 (I think)

Free Gifts/Samples/Promos:
2 cosmetic bags
Effacil
Bifacil
Genefique
Definicils mascara (2)
3 brushes
Primordiale Eye Skin Recharge
Renergie Night (2)
Lipsticks in Provocative & The New Pink
Glow Sensuelle
Primordiale Skin Recharge (2)
2 Shadow Palettes:
daylight, volcano, makeover, the new black
daylight, visionary, snap, statuesque


must stop...


----------



## Loquita

Tan Towel Daily Glow Body Moisturizer
Tan Towel Daily Glow face Moisturizer
Tan Towel Plus Full Body Towlettes
Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Hot Pink
Bobbi Brown Lip Color - Roseberry


----------



## chinkee21

Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss in Lacy Apricot.
Chanel Glossimer in Galactic.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

More Ulta Discounted finds...
missing from the pic, the "GODDESS" Smashbox waterproof shadow Duo...





SB long lip gloss in the lightest pink, the SB Quad Eye pencils from the Muse line, and the John Frieda stuff was 1$ each after discount since the line appearance changed and some colors are gone now.


----------



## yw8808

loungegirl said:


> 1.  SK II Whitening Source Brightener  ($130!  I finally decided to try it!)
> 2.  Shiseido Hydro Liquid Refill Compact - I've used this for years!
> 3.  YSL Touche Eclat - was influenced by TPF
> 4.  Laura Mercier Primer - was influenced by TPF


hey could you let me know how is the SKII cream??? i've been wanting to try but the price makes me really reluctant!

hehe thanks1


----------



## Blue_Star

NYX:
Candy glitter eyeliner in tangerine and green
Eyeliner pencil in moss and emerald city
Liquid eyeliner in salmon


----------



## claireZk

I got some cheapies at Target & the grocery store today ....

- a 2pack of Revlon Colorstay e/l in Cocoa (my favorite!) for only $6.29
- L'Oreal Extra Volume Collagen mascara
- Nerds candy flavored chapstick lol
- Freeman Beauty Papaya & Lime Overboard Shine shampoo, only $1.99
oh, and a sleep mask that's supposed to reduce eye puffiness :shame:

The grand total for everything was under $20


----------



## ramonaquimby

L'Oreal HIP eye shadow duo in Forgiving
Revlon Illuminance Creme eye shadow quad in Wild Orchids


----------



## xpurseloverx

revlon nail polish tropical temptation and essie tangerine


----------



## hairsprayhead

Pixi Water Blush from Target- the color is great and it goes on well, but it's VERY concentrated- a little bit goes a long way!  But I love it, definitely something I'll be re-purchasing!





Fresh Umbrian Clay Foundation- I really like the coverage (light but it still covers everything that needs to be covered!) and it wears well all day.  The colors work well with my pale skin, too- they have a lot of options for people both with pink undertones and with yellow undertones, which is awesome.  I think it's meant for oilier skins, but it works on my dry/combination skin just as well.


----------



## kiss_p

bunnymasseuse said:


> More Ulta Discounted finds...
> missing from the pic, the "GODDESS" Smashbox waterproof shadow Duo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB long lip gloss in the lightest pink, the SB Quad Eye pencils from the Muse line, and the John Frieda stuff was 1$ each after discount since the line appearance changed and some colors are gone now.


 
What Ulta are you going to??  My ulta (in Springfield, VA) doesn't have great deals like you get!  Congrats on the deals!


----------



## peach.

Chanel Double Perfection Powder. I was using Chanel Pro Lumiere, but liquid foundation is getting waaaay too melty in the hot summer heat!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kiss_p said:


> What Ulta are you going to??  My ulta (in Springfield, VA) doesn't have great deals like you get!  Congrats on the deals!


I've been to: Dulles, both Fairfax ones, the Woodbridge one, the Springfield one, the Annapolis one, the Silver spring one, and the Rockville one 

Oh, and the one up off of Rt95 outside of columbia


----------



## gina1023

More Urban Decay:
Sellout e/s
Twice Baked e/s
Skyscraper mascara (on a search for the HG still...)
24/7 eyeliner duo in Zero and Bourbon
Surreal Skin Cream to Powder foundation (new for fall)


----------



## godsavechanel

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Lucky
MUFE eyeshadow 127


----------



## tejava

I've purchased quite a few Perricone MD products lately, but oh boy, they SMELL so bad!  There is this cream called Facial Conformer that smells like smoky salmon!


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Triple Fusion MSF
MAC 109 brush
NARS The Multiple in Copacabana


----------



## chinkee21

Laura Geller Balance n Brighten.
Laura Mercier Mineral Finishing Powder.


----------



## talexs

Bareminerals Hydrating Mineral Veil
Korres Wild Rose Brightening Mask
Bliss Naked Body Butter


----------



## NoSnowHere

chinkee21 said:


> Laura Geller Balance n Brighten.
> Laura Mercier Mineral Finishing Powder.



Can you post a review of the balance n brighten?  Did you buy it to use as a foundation?


----------



## Cheryl

Kinerase cleanser, moisturizer, & eye cream


----------



## KPKITTY

i bought lip venom v just for the fun of it...


----------



## chinkee21

NoSnowHere said:


> Can you post a review of the balance n brighten? Did you buy it to use as a foundation?


 I plan to use this with foundation whenever I feel the need of a full coverage, but let's see how the consistency is.., I will post a review after I've tried it!


----------



## Necromancer

On the weekend I bought some perfume (YSL Rive Gauche) and a new lip pencil (YSL #13).


----------



## girlygirl3

Motives Cosmetics Little Black Dress eyeliner
Motives Cosmetics Angled Eye liner brush


----------



## Dancing Nancies

A .99 cent bottle of nail polish haha~ It got the job done.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got some new polishes for fall.

Lippmann - 10th Anniversary Set with Superstar, Funky Chunky and Ruby Red Slippers






Nail Tek Citra
China Glaze - Stroll, Cords and Thunderbird


----------



## Necromancer

^^ I like those China Glaze colours, they look awesome.


----------



## qtyuki

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## kippeydale

Revlon Brightening Mineral powder


----------



## jane

Chanel "Gondola" nail polish
Chanel "Ironic Tonic" Aqualumiere lip gloss
Kiehl's "Close Shaverettes" shaving lotion


----------



## ladystara

jane said:


> Chanel "Gondola" nail polish
> Chanel "Ironic Tonic" Aqualumiere lip gloss
> Kiehl's "Close Shaverettes" shaving lotion



I'm so tempted to get Gondola also!!


----------



## jane

It is really really stunning. I am getting a pedicure tomorrow (now too pregnant to do my own toes) and I'm bringing it along.


----------



## ladystara

OH   It'll be so pretty!!!  Have you used their nail polishes before?


----------



## rubyjuls

I love when HauteLook has Stila sales.

Pearl Shimmer Gloss
Charmed Eye Shadow Palette
24kt Gloss in Radiant Sunset 
24kt Gloss in Precious Coral
24kt Gloss in Brilliant Pink
Barbie Loves Stila Ponytail Paintcan
Barbie Loves Stila Shoe Palette


----------



## jane

Oh yeah, I now have ten Chanel polishes  They are my favorite polish because many times you only need a single coat, they dry quickly, don't chip, and have beautiful colors.


----------



## kippeydale

k...here goes...from saks.com
Lancome Secret de Vie cleanser (yes...totally over what I would spend for a cleanser, but I was ohsocurious!)
Gift:  bag, genefique (which I lovelovelove), Absolue daycream, definicils mascara, crushed rose lipstick, pale lip lipstick, eyeshadow palette of the crystal rose duo plus ivory opulence and crowned in pink
And surprisingly (I've never ordered cosmetics from saks prior this) two other samples:
Trish McEvoy eye base and My Blend Power Veil sunscreen


----------



## pinkinthecity

NARS Modern Love Palette, the most gorgeous palette, ever.  I am on a makeup ban, but I figure I came out ahead considering there are 6 eyeshadow colors for the price of about 3.5 eyeshadow colors.


----------



## Loquita

Zoya polish in Lulu
Zoya Get Even Base Coat
Zoya Remove +
Swedish Clover File
Sephora by OPI Let's Do Lunch
Sephora's  Exclusive Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit (Oil-Free)...am _dying_ to try this one out!!


----------



## missliu

Took advantage of smashboxes "Let's do Lunch" yesterday and bought PHOTO OP UNDER EYE BRIGHTENER and got a full size SOFT LIGHTS for free plus deluxe samples. 

Such a good deal!


----------



## rubyjuls

Was able to take advantage of the Saks Lancome gift with purchase now that they readded what I wanted to the site (I kept checking back).  I got Lancôme Génifique which I have been dying to try along with the cool color choice gift with purchase.  Génifique is on backorder so I'll get it by the 15th of August, but the gift with purchase is getting shipped right away which makes me happy. 

Sunday I'm going to Nordstrom to pick up the beauty exclusives I had preordered.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC 4-shadow palette & satin taupe e/s.


----------



## Odette

nail polishes today:

Orly Matte topcoat
China Glaze Grape Juice
China Glaze Chiaroscuro
China Glaze Jetstream


----------



## Loquita

^I just got the orly Matte topcoat, too!!  What a cool product...it works wonderfully!

Today I stopped by Sally's really quickly and grabbed:

China Glaze V
Orly Bare Rose


----------



## missmollypolly

manicure at Red Door


----------



## candace117

Jane, let me know how you like Gondola. I ordered like 5 Chanel polishes last week sight unseen, and they are getting delivered to Jason's parents since they can't ship polish overseas. I will be waiting months to use them!


----------



## kippeydale

rubyjuls said:


> Was able to take advantage of the Saks Lancome gift with purchase now that they readded what I wanted to the site (I kept checking back). I got Lancôme Génifique which I have been dying to try along with the cool color choice gift with purchase. Génifique is on backorder so I'll get it by the 15th of August, but the gift with purchase is getting shipped right away which makes me happy.
> 
> Sunday I'm going to Nordstrom to pick up the beauty exclusives I had preordered.


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Genefique.  It is one of the best Lancome skincare products I have ever used...and I have used...well, most.


----------



## kippeydale

Well..I finally had to breakdown and buy a new hairdryer.  Last night, my trusty Conair Cord-Keeper began popping and shooting out pieces of plastic...yikes!
I didn't spend too much, but it was more expensive than another Cord-Keeper.  It's a Hot Tools Ionic that came with a couple of little attachments.  I have had the same Hot Tools curling iron for at least ten years, so if I manage to keep it for even a third that long, I'm doing well!
I also received a Beauty Ticket order I had totally forgotten!  I bought a couple of Smashbox Glow powders and two Clarins nailpolishes: a bubblegum pink that only has a number (223) and Golden Red (221).
My free gift was a pair of tweezers.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Package of 8 TanTowel Full body plus self tanning towels


----------



## beauty k addict

i took advantage of my drugstore's 20K bonus points beauty event today. i spent $165 and it's equivalent to $55 worth of freebies on my next purchase! 

Benefit Cosmetics - SOFIA edt
Lancome Bifacil
Biotherm Aquasource moisturizer
QUO brow/ lash brush
QUO liner/ brow brush
QUO makeup sponges (2 bags)
QUO nail clipper
face cotton pad


----------



## rubyjuls

kippeydale said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Genefique.  It is one of the best Lancome skincare products I have ever used...and I have used...well, most.



I have heard so many good things about it when I saw the great Saks gwp I had to give in!  Other than their eye makeup remove I haven't used any Lancome skincare.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Recent Hauls...





Those were from another Ulta Clearance run....




LE smashbox set from Nordies


----------



## bunnymasseuse

This is what happens when I discover the SB stuff on QVC, lol!




Travel Size Halo in Fair w/ mini kabuki




Dark purple color (forget true name) of waterproof eyeliner/shadow? w/ brush




Beauty Shortcuts Box




and said contents of such box...


----------



## Loquita

Orly Sheer Peche French Manicure Polish
China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le (the coolest color I have seen in a long time!)
Denman D3 styling brush (recommend by allure for styling bob bangs...I could use some help, mine are driving me )


----------



## NoSnowHere

Placed an order for five makeup brushes from Coastal Scents:  3 eye brushes, 1 foundation and 1 blush brush.


----------



## pond23

I bought a bottle of Smashbox Foundation Primer (the regular formulation) for my sister.


----------



## mdlcal28

Two weeks ago, I needed to restock the perfume - so I decided to try something different.....got suggestions from all you lovely TPFers.....
ended up getting John Varvatos and Versace Versace......
I almost bought Lanvin Rumeur, but didnt.
Saks gave me some samples and one was Jeanne by Lanvin....LOVED it...but Saks online and almost every other department store didnt have it....I thought WTH?
Went to Dillards Thursday looking for it, and they didnt have it....BUT...they had Rumeur marked 75% off!!!! $90 bottle for $27! 
Was in Bham yesterday and ran in Saks to see if they had Jeanne in store.....they did. I bought.
So, 4 bottles of perfume in 2 weeks, plus my Midnight Pomegranate from Bath and Body....


----------



## Necromancer

I bought some perfume this morning - a 40 ml bottle of Bulgari's Omnia Amethyste.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

most of it was purchased in the last month or 2....could have bought a new LV wallet or damier speedy


----------



## Odette

Vera Wang Rock Princess perfume
DevaCurl travel set (gel, spray, sulfate-free shampoo/conditioner)
Fekkai Glossing travel spray


----------



## ShkBass

I bought all 3 grab bags from Laura Mercier. Sadly, this is going to be my last splurge on makeup for quite some time.
Photos will follow once I get them in my hands.


----------



## jc2239

stopped by nordstrom this weekend and picked up:

lancome declaring indigo brush set





and got this GWP





and clarins UV Plus duo (LOVE this stuff!)





and another great GWP!


----------



## jane

Splurged on a complete set of Boscia skincare -- I've been using their samples and decided to go for it. Bought from the company web site, so free shipping and no tax, plus a 30-day return policy.

Oil-free Daily Hydration SPF 15
Recharging Night Moisture
Clear Complexion Cleanser with Botanical Blast
Clear Complexion Treatment with Botanical Blast
Clear Complexion Tonic with Botanical Blast


----------



## Couture_Girl

CVS haullllllll 


Revlon ColorStay Under Eye concealer in Medium
Maybeline longwear lipgloss in ...nude? 
Black HIP cream liner
Revlon Beyond natural primerr


----------



## Blue_Star

Revlon mineral lipglaze in lasting shimmer and everlasting blush


----------



## Loquita

MAC & NARS for me today...and yes, I am going for the Kim Kardashian look:  

MAC Stripdown lip liner
MAC Myth lipstick
MAC Seasonal Peach nailpolish (couldn't find a proper dupe so I broke down and bought it, despite the fact that it requires 2+ coats)
NARS Turkish Delight Lip Gloss


----------



## bonchicgenre

BE buxom lips Dolly (my FAVORITE lip color)
BE buxom lips charity (actually got this free at Sephora, full size  )
A sample of BE matte (Free)
and some curly hair stuff from Paul Mitchell that my sister said is amazing.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Maybelline Pulse Perfection Vibrating Mascara
More Fall Nail Polishes
Zoya - Ciara, Drew and Anaka
Zoya Remove+ polish remover


----------



## keodi

laura mercier moisturizer spf 20


----------



## keodi

it'sanaddiction said:


> Maybelline Pulse Perfection Vibrating Mascara
> More Fall Nail Polishes
> Zoya - Ciara, Drew and Anaka
> Zoya Remove+ polish remover


 nice! I like the nail polish on the far right..


----------



## Bag Lady 923

8ty8beauty haul... China Glazes in Designer Satin, Autellier Tulle, Recycle, Mediterranean Charm, Spontaneous, For Audrey, Bermuda Breakaway, Paint the Town Red, IX, X and some Seche Vite top coat!


----------



## chinkee21

More MAC stuff for me!

Lippies in Viva Glam V & VI(se), Blankety, Angel, Costa Chic, Madly Creative & Colour Crafted
Back up Honey Salve
Eyeshadows in Goldmine, Steamy & Silvering
On a Mission Blush
Back up Porcelain Pink MSF


----------



## beauty k addict

more benefit cosmetics stuff..
GINA + LEE LEE edt from the crescent row collection
that gal brightening face primer
eyecon brightening eye cream

soap & glory body lotion
nexxus sleektress shampoo + hydra sleek conditioner
biotherm aqua trio sampler kit
duwop lip venom


----------



## ellacoach

This has all been within the last week:

Shiseido Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam
Shiseido cleansing massage brush
MAC Color Crafted lipstick
Chanel eyeshadow brush #3
Chanel eyeshadow in Safari
Chanel eyeshadow in cinnamon
shu uemura gloss unlimited PK325N (from the new Pink Collection)


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I finally bought the perfume I've been lusting after for a few weeks -- a bottle of Ralph Lauren's Romance 'Always Yours'. Yay! I got it at a good price on eBay, too... so hooray for saving a little bit of money!


----------



## girlygirl3

These just arrived today:

Sephora palette - a nice deal for $15!
Sephora: Sephora Brand Makeup Palette To Go ($50 Value): Combination Sets
Smashbox Jetset waterproof eyeliner in dark brown
Sephora retractable angled eyeliner brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fekkai Sheer Hold Hairspray
Bare Minerals Brush Conditioning Shampoo


----------



## _bebee

dior liner


----------



## Lapis

mac
226, msf and mes, plus I b2m for 4 lippies since I depoted and had some fluidline I didn't trust to use anymore 

sephora- I needed bright liners
ud liners

my first lush order
Aqua Mirabilis
The Soft Touch
Angels On Bare Skin
Dark Angels
Celestial
Snake Oil Scalp Massage Bar
Reincarnate
Soak And Float
Honey I Washed The Kids
Rock Star


----------



## keodi

MAC Oyster girl lipglass, and a package of 2 empty mac  travel bottles.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior nail polish in Black Plum


----------



## pinkinthecity

Urban Decay Brow Box


----------



## brittluvscoach

Clinique Fresh Bloom Allover Color in Peony! (Mostly for the summer bonus, but its still pretty!)


----------



## Loquita

*Ulta Binge:*

Benefit Coralista
Sula Peel Off Nailcolor in Sorbet (curiosity got the best of me)
Sula Top/Base Coat
Queen Helene Grapeseed Peel-off Mask
Terax Collagene Shampoo 
Terax Life Drops (from a fantastic BOGO offer)
Mario Badescu Dryling Lotion ( this stuff)


----------



## keodi

urban decay primer potion and bliss poetic waxing kit.


----------



## gina1023

That Dior polish is gorgeous!

Yet again, more UD eyeshadows:
S&M
Maui Wowie
Crash 

and one of the new Sephora double ended brushes, the orange eyeshadow one.


----------



## ladystara

I love the Dior polish also!  Tempted to diversify my nail polish collection more


----------



## RealDealGirl

I never tried Dior polish, but that is stunning!


----------



## beauty k addict

h20 plus bath and body/ skincare stuff (for some R&R).. 

sand and sea tote	 (4 pc sampler + tote)
softening mint foot rub	 x2
hand and nail cream
shower radio (it was on sale)
the ultimate spa collection (5 pc. reg size spa products with gift box)
lip Oasis 48-hour plumping gloss x2 (tickle + tipsy shade)


----------



## wigglytuff

Fresh Vanilla Soap Bar
Fresh Sugar Face Polish
Fresh Brown Sugar Body Cream
Fresh Sugar Gift Set
        with Sugar Eau De Parfum , Sugar Body Polish deluxe samples, Sugar Bar


----------



## Pursegrrl

I picked up a few things from Paula's Choice:
3-step skin care (cleanser, toner, moisturizer)
Sample of Best Face Forward foundation
Exfoliating 8% AHA Gel
Matte eyeshadow in granite
Lush mascara in Black
...plus a free copy of her Beauty Bible!

I am a HUGE fan of Paula and her philosophies so I'm super excited to try these products!


----------



## talexs

Remede Alchemy Antioxidant Moisture Lotion
Aquaphor


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've never tried Dior either, but when I saw that color I decided it was time  I'll post pics when I use it.

My recent purchase from Sephora:
L'Occitane Milk Concentrate Cream
Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara


----------



## rubyjuls

Sephora Dark Room nail polish so I could get my birthday lipglosses and the deluxe sample of Bare Escentuals Matte w/the mini brush.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ooh I also got the Sephora Dark Room polish (yay!) plus a Dr Brandt Pores No More sampler.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I ordered Dark Room too! Beauty insiders club, hehe


----------



## peach.

I bought the Shu Uemura eyelash curler to replace my Shiseido one, but so far I am not in love with it! I don't know why, but I have to curl and recurle before I get a satisfactory angle and I can put on mascara. Hmm.


----------



## Cedes

Curse Sephora!!  I think I'm going to have to impose a ban for awhile now.






The little bottles are just so cute!






Here are flash/no flash pictures of Courtisane but neither one does the color justice. It's so much (read: unbelievably!) prettier in person.


----------



## kabaker

Just bought my first Chanel cosmetic item ( If you don't count their fragrances cause I have owned Chance for years now) I bought their Glossimer in Magnifique and so far.... I am hooked. Why do I love everything that is so expensive!


----------



## luvbags3

I'm out on Vacation and bought more than I should have. Here are some things that I bought in this week. And I wonder why my bags weigh so much.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bought another nail polish, Sephora by OPI Sample Sale (red shimmer)


----------



## foxyqt

beautiful eyeshadow palettes, *luvbags3*!


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara 
Too Faced Neutral Eye Palette


----------



## gina1023

MUFE Mist and Fix & Illamasqua Matte SPF 15 Primer.  New line from the UK Sephora has now, thought I'd give something out of it a go.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Cedes said:


> Curse Sephora!!  I think I'm going to have to impose a ban for awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little bottles are just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are flash/no flash pictures of Courtisane but neither one does the color justice. It's so much (read: unbelievably!) prettier in person.


Cedes! You love Incanto too? Its freaking amazing and I always receive sooo many compliments wearing them! Ive been collecting the big bottles and they're sooo pretty sitting on my counter.


----------



## Cedes

Swtest2Lips said:


> Cedes! You love Incanto too? Its freaking amazing and I always receive sooo many compliments wearing them! Ive been collecting the big bottles and they're sooo pretty sitting on my counter.



I do! I just can never use perfume fast enough so when I saw the mini set I picked it up. I love the bottles, as well.. so feminine!


----------



## valerian2223

*Aquage Beyond Shine spray (love this stuff, I use a flat iron on my hair at least once a week and with this no split ends in almost 2 months), MAC Fix+, Maybeline quad in Amethyst Smokes, MAC liquid eyeliner in Boot Black and MAC Lustreglass in Venetian.





*


----------



## ladystara

trenddelacreme said:


> I got the Smashbox Tokidoki Soft Lights from beautyticket.com   I wanted one of these for a long time. So cute



How do you like it?  It's so cute!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Plushlash in black
Lipglass in viva glam vi.


----------



## TygerKitty

Ohhh Cedes I love the Incanto fragrance set too!  I bought that one a while back but I think I want to dump them into an atomizer or something... the bottles are adorable though.

What does the strawberry flowers thing smell like?  Does it smell like strawberries or just floral or hmmm?


----------



## FrankieP

I bought makeup yesterday! I'm still stunned! 

I'm NOT a girly girl and makeup for me is lip gloss and mascara if I can be bothered, and only then if we're going out or something or I'm meeting friends in the city, but I was sitting here yesterday and wanted to get onto StrawberryNet to get some more face wash stuff, but couldn't because of interwebz restrictions, so tried Mecca Cosmetica instead and that worked. 

MC didn't have the SKII stuff I wanted to look at though so I went to Nars and was looking at makeup, and remembered I had no eyeshadow other than some crappy old stuff that's been rattling around forlornly in what passes for my makeup bag for years, so figured I'd get some. I found the Multiple Duos and got this one in *Maldives and Riviera*, I like pinks and nudes so this due is perfect. Ugh I can't link to their pic of the exact colours, but click on the compact pic and it goes to the page, you can see my colours second from top.



​

Then I kept cruising and found this gorgeous Limited Edition palette called *Pleasures of Paris *- look at these beautiful colours!!!!!!! I hope they suit me. I've no idea what to do with them all but there are bound to be instructions out there on the interwebz of cool ways to do eyes! 



​
How yummy does this sound? I wish I knew how to work makeup, LOL! 


_*Nars NEW LIMITED EDITION Pleasures of Paris Palette*
A perfect amalgamation of delicate shadows, shimmering accents, and deep colors is brought to life in this breath taking eye palette. Sweep your lids with the earthy neutrals and floral hues of this enchanting collection. Dust the lavender and shimmering rose shades to brighten the eye, and layer with a delicate pearl sheen for ultra femininity. Build color for a more dramatic effect with the attention grabbing indigo or invoke a sultrier persona with the velvety cocoa or shimmering sooty dark brown. 

Shades in this palette:
- Nepal (top left) Rose with Shimmer
- Violetta (top middle) Smoky Lavender
- Demon Lover (top right) Deep Indigo
- Fez (bottom left) Velvety Cocoa
- Abyssinia (bottom middle) Delicate Pearl Sheen
- Cordura (bottom left) Shimmering Sooty Dark Brown 
_


----------



## frostedcouture

Back from a mini trip and I got some beauty products! 
~LUSH grease lightening
~LUSH lemony flutter
~LUSH none of your beeswax lip balm 
~MAC studio tech
~wet n wild white eye pencil
~revlon nude attitude matte lipstick
~Max Factor volume couture waterproof mascara (backups x3)


----------



## lovemysavior

Bought a couple of M.A.C eyeshadows the other day which I posted up on the M.A.C thread.  Also got me a new Voluminous mascara.  Also thinking about changing my foundation for the hot summer days to something maybe a shade darker to match the rest of my skin.  Anyone else do this?  If so do you buy the same brand or a less expensive brand specifically for the summer.....


----------



## girlygirl3

FrankieP said:


> I bought makeup yesterday! I'm still stunned!
> 
> 
> Then I kept cruising and found this gorgeous Limited Edition palette called *Pleasures of Paris *- look at these beautiful colours!!!!!!! I hope they suit me. I've no idea what to do with them all but there are bound to be instructions out there on the interwebz of cool ways to do eyes!
> 
> meccacosmetica.com.au/images/product/fulls/444110211.jpg​
> How yummy does this sound? I wish I knew how to work makeup, LOL!
> 
> 
> _*Nars NEW LIMITED EDITION Pleasures of Paris Palette*_
> _A perfect amalgamation of delicate shadows, shimmering accents, and deep colors is brought to life in this breath taking eye palette. Sweep your lids with the earthy neutrals and floral hues of this enchanting collection. Dust the lavender and shimmering rose shades to brighten the eye, and layer with a delicate pearl sheen for ultra femininity. Build color for a more dramatic effect with the attention grabbing indigo or invoke a sultrier persona with the velvety cocoa or shimmering sooty dark brown. _
> 
> _Shades in this palette:_
> _- Nepal (top left) Rose with Shimmer_
> _- Violetta (top middle) Smoky Lavender_
> _- Demon Lover (top right) Deep Indigo_
> _- Fez (bottom left) Velvety Cocoa_
> _- Abyssinia (bottom middle) Delicate Pearl Sheen_
> _- Cordura (bottom left) Shimmering Sooty Dark Brown _


 
Hey FrankieP,
This palette sounds lovely!  I hope you use these beautiful colors!


----------



## girlygirl3

I returned the Smashbox JetSet waterproof eye liner in dark brown and got instead the Smashbox Cream Eye Liner in Picasso (blue).  I love this color and it goes on beautifully.

I also got these:
Lorac Visual Effects Mascara in Midnight Blue
Smashbox eye liner brush (love it!)
Sephora Professional cream eye shadow brush


----------



## TygerKitty

Frankie... WOW love that set of six... totally gorgeous shades!  And, even though you don't know how to "work" makeup... just play around.. get some brushes, get some makeup remover handy and play around with the colors, mixing, blending, etc until you find something you like!  Make it fun and your natural beauty is sure to shine through!!


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Benefit's 'Erase Paste'.


----------



## FrankieP

Thank you *Girly* and *Tyger*! I'm definitely going to try using them and will have fun playing around. I have zero skillz so have to get over my worry about wasting good expensive products in having a play as I have to learn somehow. 

I do already have a bunch of beautiful MAC brushes so have the basic tools to get going at least... wish me luck! 


ETA: *Tyger*, omg LOVE your avatar!!!!!! How AWESOME is that??!


----------



## TygerKitty

Hehe thanks!  Only problem with the av is that it makes me hungry all the time LOL!

And, actually... don't be worried at all because usually expensive product goes a LOT further (more pigments, etc) and it will be easier to apply!  There's no comparison and nars is great product!


----------



## _bebee

urban decay eyeshadows


----------



## ladystara

The mini set of Urban Decay Liners!


----------



## Samia

I don't post in this forum normally but have been lurking around thes days.
Yesterday I got "Dior Color Secrets" it a sort of all in one thing with:
Face Powder (Leight Beige)
Blush ( Natural Rose)
Four eyeshadows (Black, grey, pink and a goldish highlighter)
Lipgloss (Rose)
Lipstick (rose mirage)
And 3 Application brushes

Its this one but my colors are different


----------



## FrankieP

*Samia* what a super handy palette, great for travelling and popping into your purse!  


Wellll I got onto Strawberrynet today and made a whopping great order of Darphin plus a couple of extras.. Their prices are wayyyy cheaper than Mecca Cosmetica in Australia in the first place, but I then had a 5% discount for multiple items and then another 10% discount for being a new member on top of that, so I'm very happy with my purchase price! Also they had larger bottles of some items too that Mecca didn't stock.

Darphin - Clear White Whitening & Hydrating Cream
Darphin - Clear White Whitening & Soothing Serum 
Darphin - Niaouli Aromatic Care ( Salon Size )  
Darphin - Lipid Enriched Soothing Cleansing Cream  (Salon Size)
Darphin - Mild Aroma Peeling ( Salon Size )  
MD Skincare - Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel Two-Step System 2x 30pads  
Elizabeth Arden - Eight Hour Cream Sun Defense For Face SPF 50


----------



## karester

China Glaze "For Audrey"
China Glaze "Exceptionally Gifted"
Sally Hansen Double Life Base and Top Coat
Sally Hansen "Blushing Bride"


----------



## ladystara

karester said:


> China Glaze "For Audrey"
> China Glaze "Exceptionally Gifted"
> Sally Hansen Double Life Base and Top Coat
> Sally Hansen "Blushing Bride"



How do you like for Audrey?  I just ordered it also!


----------



## chinkee21

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've never tried Dior either, but when I saw that color I decided it was time  I'll post pics when I use it.
> 
> My recent purchase from Sephora:
> L'Occitane Milk Concentrate Cream
> Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara


 I just got Hypnose myself! Have you tried it? How do you like it?


----------



## chinkee21

Cedes said:


> Curse Sephora!!  I think I'm going to have to impose a ban for awhile now.


 
You have to tell me what color that blue Chanel gloss is!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chinkee21 said:


> I just got Hypnose myself! Have you tried it? How do you like it?


 Haven't tried it yet but I bought the new Maybelline vibrating mascara at the same time to compare them. I was so happy with the Maybelline I forgot about the Hypnose until I read this! How dumb is that?


----------



## chinkee21

MAC e/s in Fashion, Rated R & Unbasic White.
Pearlglide Liners in Rave & Black Russian.
Dazzleglass in Phiff! & She-Zam.

Ok, I recently got into LUSH, and these are my first 4 hauls!
Soaps:
Quinquereme of Nineveh
Rockstar
Porridge
Honey I washed the Kids
Alkmaar
Banana Moon
Miranda
Sulatana
Demon int he Dark
I Should Coco
Honey Waffle
Queen of Hearts

Bath Bombs:
All that Jas
Luverly
Kiss me Klimt

Bubble Bar:
Two Timing Tart
Pleasure Dough

Buttercreams:
Emperor if Ice Cream
A Ring of Roses 
Almond Butter

Gels & Smoothies:
Dreamwash
Gumback Express
Creamed Almond & Coconut

Facial Cleanser:
Angels on Bareskin
Aqua Marina

Scrub:
Sugar Babe

Foot Care:
Running to the Embassy

Gift Sets:
Viva Lush Vegas
Happy Bathday
Hello Gorgeous
Honey Farm
Bunty

Ok, I went a little nuts...:shame:


----------



## chinkee21

it'sanaddiction said:


> Haven't tried it yet but I bought the new Maybelline vibrating mascara at the same time to compare them. I was so happy with the Maybelline I forgot about the Hypnose until I read this! How dumb is that?


 
Haha! Wow, I didn't know Maybelline came out with a vibrating mascara as well, I first saw Lancome had the Oscillating mascara, which is also vibrating...but it's so expensive!


----------



## sillywahine

went to ULTA today:
3 Revlon colorstay eyeliner in charcoal <- my HG!
1 Revlon LG in nude lustre

I love their BOGO sales!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chinkee21 - Wow, I'd say you went a little nuts, look at all the Lush stuff, LOL! 

The Maybelline is way cheaper than the Lancome, but high for a Maybelline. Runs about $15. I'm going to compare tomorrow, I'll report back.


----------



## mcb100

i'm planning on straightening my thick curls at least every three days until summer's over, so today I went to the drugstore and picked up a few things:

*NYX lip plumper in Champagne
*Max Factor 2000 calorie mascara in Black
*Chi Infra moisture therapy shampoo
*Chi hydration thermal protectant spray
*Dove Heat Defense Therapy conditioner
*Biosilk

and also, lots of sunscreen.

= )


----------



## karester

ladystara said:


> How do you like for Audrey?  I just ordered it also!



I love it!


----------



## pinkinthecity

Lancome Juicy Tube Jelly in Miracle


----------



## Pursegrrl

My Sephora order showed up today!

Sephora/OPI nail polish in Dark Room (can't wait to try this on a summer pedi!)

Dr. Brandt Pores no More sampler kit (cleanser, cream, and a tinted refiner in a small tube kind of like tinted moisturizer but is supposed to keep the skin matte).


----------



## chinkee21

More LUSH stuff for me!!

Ne Worry Pas Bath Bomb
The Sicillian  Bath Bomb
Uluru  Bath Bomb
Ice Hotel Bubble Bar
Happy Birthday  Bubble Bar
Softy  Bath Bomb
Fox in the Flowers  Bath Bomb
Auntie Pamela  Bubble Bar
It's a Date  Bubble Bar
Melomint  Bubble Bar
Gingerman Bath Bomb  
Gingerman Soap 
King of Skin  Body Butter
Buffy  Body Butter
Body Butter Tin


----------



## it'sanaddiction

it'sanaddiction said:


> chinkee21 - Wow, I'd say you went a little nuts, look at all the Lush stuff, LOL!
> 
> The Maybelline is way cheaper than the Lancome, but high for a Maybelline. Runs about $15. I'm going to compare tomorrow, I'll report back.


 
I like the Lancome mascara very much. To me, the lashes are a little thicker than the Maybelline, but just as long.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got a couple of deals at The Cosmetic Company today on Bobbi Brown Products.

Shimmering Nudes palette for $35
An eyeliner brush $13 and a cream shadow brush $17


----------



## keodi

OPI I'll take the cake and lincoln park at midnight. I also got  DR. Susan taylor for brown skin cleanser and toner...


----------



## kippeydale

random purchases from *bay
Lancome blending brush 17
Lancome Precision Shadow Brush 12
Shiseido Lunar Phases quad
Smashbox lipgloss in Trendy
Smashbox eyeshadow in Swift---though, I'm kind of wondering if it is real---only paid a smidge for it though...and I know, I know...shouldn't buy cosmetics on *bay, but it was SO TEMPTING!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Essie mattifying top coat.


----------



## chinkee21

it'sanaddiction said:


> I like the Lancome mascara very much. To me, the lashes are a little thicker than the Maybelline, but just as long.


 
Well, good to hear that these expensive mascara's are worth it! I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## _bebee

-smashbox "medium" liquid foundation
-NARS "zen" blush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Stila - Bronzed Glow Set
Sephora by OPI - Dark Room
Aqualina - Pink Sugar Roller Ball
MAC - Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## girlygirl3

I'm obsessed with getting the "right" blue mascara -

I recently purchased/now returned Lorac Visual Effects mascara in midnight blue.  It's the perfect blue!  Unfortunately, the brush is retarded - it doesn't brush on but glops on.  I have to use a lash comb to get all the excess off.  It's supposed to be a curling formula, but it's hopeless on my straight asian lashes.

When I went to Sephora to make the return, there was no other blue like it.  I came home with Benefit's BadGal mascara in blue.  Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## TygerKitty

girlygirl3 said:


> I'm obsessed with getting the "right" blue mascara -
> 
> I recently purchased/now returned Lorac Visual Effects mascara in midnight blue.  It's the perfect blue!  Unfortunately, the brush is retarded - it doesn't brush on but glops on.  I have to use a lash comb to get all the excess off.  It's supposed to be a curling formula, but it's hopeless on my straight asian lashes.
> 
> When I went to Sephora to make the return, there was no other blue like it.  I came home with Benefit's BadGal mascara in blue.  Does anyone have experience with this?



I haven't tried that one but I'm pleasantly surprised with the blue beauty rush mascara from Victoria's Secret in "indiglow"!  It's a bright cobalt blue; not sure what color you're looking for exactly but I was surprised at how much I liked this one!


----------



## kippeydale

Smashbox Muse eyeshadow Palette
Coastal Scents Order:
Hot Pots S05, S29, S13, S12 (looks almost exactly like MAC's Cool Heat in the pan...I can't believe I may have gotten a dupe for one of the few MAC shadows I have!)
12 pan empty palette
56 Blush/Eye Shadow Palette
Pink Kolinsky lip brush
Synthetic fine liner brush


----------



## mordant

Lush "Mask of Magnaminty"
Essie "Waltz" nail polish
Essie "Limo-Scene" nail polish


----------



## Loquita

Essie Mattifying top coat
A _bunch_ of MAC stuff (posted in that thread)
Essie Cantaloupe (part of my _never-ending_ search for the perfect peach creme nail polish for olive skin)
MorrocanOil Shampoo and Conditioner
Benefit Hoola
NARS lipgloss in Giza ( it!)
Orly cuticle remover
Sephora white nail pencil (the lazy woman's (that's me) French manicure)


----------



## talexs

Kiehl's Drawing Paste
Kiehl's Coconut Lotion
Banana Republic Rosewood perfume


----------



## girlygirl3

TygerKitty said:


> I haven't tried that one but I'm pleasantly surprised with the blue beauty rush mascara from Victoria's Secret in "indiglow"! It's a bright cobalt blue; not sure what color you're looking for exactly but I was surprised at how much I liked this one!


 
Thanks TygerKitty!  I'll have a look.  The Benefit BadGal Blue is not for me either


----------



## gina1023

Illamasqua Matt Primer
MUFE Mist and Fix


----------



## Odette

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks TygerKitty!  I'll have a look.  The Benefit BadGal Blue is not for me either



Not sure what shade of blue you are going for but I really like the Covergirl Lashblast Luxe in Black Royale which is a deep blue.

http://www.covergirl.com/products/product.jsp?productId=lashblast_luxe_mascara


----------



## daphodill84

I went into sephora for a moisturizer and left with a whole lot more... but no moisturizer!!!

-Philosophy Unconditional Love perfume
-Too faced lash injection
-Too faced mood swing lip gloss
-Too faced glam to go (??) palette
-givenchy phenomeneyes mascara
-bare escentuals buxom lashes and lips duo
-the sephora makeup kit (for 500 points)
-MUFE color case... I have no idea when i'm ever going to use it but I fell in love with the vibrant colours!!!


----------



## Odette

Essie "Shelter Island" nail polish


----------



## bunnymasseuse

2 small Smashbox eye shadow sticks from da 'BAY









Smashbox Reign items:
Lip Gloss in Crowned
Double Take Lip Color in Currant (will be taking back for the lighter version when they get it back in stock at Ulta)
Lash Dna in Plum
Revlon Makeup Remover toweletts (never used, going to try them out)
Mario Badescu Drying Mask (Ulta now carries, w00t!  never tried, giving it a shot)


----------



## Odette

L'Oreal professional Cherry Bark shampoo

OPI DS Reserve nail polish


----------



## girlygirl3

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Not sure what shade of blue you are going for but I really like the Covergirl Lashblast Luxe in Black Royale which is a deep blue.
> 
> http://www.covergirl.com/products/product.jsp?productId=lashblast_luxe_mascara


 
Wow, on the website, this looks beautiful!  I'll have to try this one, but since my lashes are black, I don't know if it will show up.
But in any case THANKS!


----------



## keodi

OPI I'll take the cake
OPI No Bees please
PHYTO potion 9 for my dry hair
and a Phyto deep conditioner..


----------



## kippeydale

Didn't really purchase these...but I worked a little while at the Lancome counter in exchange for gratis...
High Resolution Face Collaser 5X
Primordiale Cell Defense serum
Color Fever Gloss in Sunbaked Coral
Le Lipstique liner in Sheer Raspberry
Rose Fresque Blush
Shimmer Pink Pool blush


----------



## cailinzheng

Mac lipstick in color crafted
Barry M lip paints in 129, 100, and 132
Barry M glossy tube in 6
Barry M nail paints in racing green and vivid purple


----------



## chinkee21

Lush Bath Bombs in English Countryside & Youki-hi.


----------



## Chipper

Loquita said:


> Essie Mattifying top coat
> A _bunch_ of MAC stuff (posted in that thread)
> *Essie Cantaloupe (part of my never-ending search for the perfect peach creme nail polish for olive skin)*
> MorrocanOil Shampoo and Conditioner
> Benefit Hoola
> NARS lipgloss in Giza ( it!)
> Orly cuticle remover
> Sephora white nail pencil (the lazy woman's (that's me) French manicure)



Tell me about it, I keep buying stuff hoping it looks good on my over-cooked hand.  Only thing I hate about summer!




This weekend saw some damage:

Shiseido Eudermine (fancy toner, love!)
Shiseido Face Cotton (I know, I know, but I swear, it feels like a blanket on your face!)

Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit (Thanks to a great review from the above.)
Nars Orgasm/Albatross Set with Orgasm Lip Gloss

Frederic Fekkai Marine Summer Hair "Beach Waves"  (liking it so far, thanks to SoCalTrojan)


----------



## Divyaangana

Maybelline Dream Mousse Foundation and Maybelline Lash Stiletto Mascara.


----------



## _bebee

NARS oil free foundation
NARS essential vitamin serum
NARS bronzer brush


----------



## Loquita

Chipper said:


> Tell me about it, I keep buying stuff hoping it looks good on my over-cooked hand.  Only thing I hate about summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend saw some damage:
> 
> Shiseido Eudermine (fancy toner, love!)
> Shiseido Face Cotton (I know, I know, but I swear, it feels like a blanket on your face!)
> 
> Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit (Thanks to a great review from the above.)
> Nars Orgasm/Albatross Set with Orgasm Lip Gloss
> 
> Frederic Fekkai Marine Summer Hair "Beach Waves"  (liking it so far, thanks to SoCalTrojan)



Hey *Chipper*, Tell me how you like the LM Face Kit!  It actually works really well, even in hight humidity...I have been so happy with it.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Lush haul!

- Angels on Bare Skin cleanser
- Sweet Japanese Girl cleasner x2
- Breath of Fresh Air toner
- Imperialis moisturiser
- Happy Hippy shower gel (for the boyfriend)

I got 3 free samples, too:
- Think Pink bath bomb
- The Comforter solid perfume
- Honey I Washed the Kids soap


----------



## Chipper

Loquita said:


> Hey *Chipper*, Tell me how you like the LM Face Kit!  It actually works really well, even in hight humidity...I have been so happy with it.





Hi!  Even though I got the non oil-free, I've been happy with it, too!  Been wearing it all weekend and my friends have complimented me.

I like the fact that it is very light.  While I didn't really _need_ a new tinted moisturizer, I am loving the confidence boost LM is giving me!


----------



## NoSnowHere

China Glaze polishes in nasty, coral star, cashmere creme & awakening. They are BOGO at Beauty Brands.


----------



## NVMyLV

I went to the Eve Pearl Makeup Studio/ boutique in NYC recently and bought some more HD foundation and salmon concealer.  TDF!!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found a store that sells a small selection of Zoya polishes not far from my home.  It's actually a natural health store that sells mostly supplements and organic health stuff, but they have natural cosmetics too.  I got two bottles:  Irene (shimmery olive green) and Lordana (matte grey from the recent Matte Velvet collection).


----------



## buttercup784eve

Just got my package from drugstore.com!!  I call it my Best of Cheapster BB Box.  LOL
-Monistat Chafing powder gel
-St. Ives apricot scrub
-Queen Helene Mint Julep mask
-Max Factor pan stick
-Revlon Colorstay eyeliner

I really just wanted the chafing gel, but $25 for no shipping??  I had to get some more stuff!


----------



## FrankieP

*MAC ATTACK!!*  Having a guess at foundation colours, hope they suit me... 


Blot Powder - Medium/Dark

Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation/Loose - Medium Plus

Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation - NC35

194 Concealer Brush

Cream Colour Base - Pearl

Eye Shadow - Da Bling


----------



## chinkee21

Dancing Nancies said:


> Lush haul!
> 
> - Angels on Bare Skin cleanser
> - Sweet Japanese Girl cleasner x2
> - Breath of Fresh Air toner
> - Imperialis moisturiser
> - Happy Hippy shower gel (for the boyfriend)
> 
> I got 3 free samples, too:
> - Think Pink bath bomb
> - The Comforter solid perfume
> - Honey I Washed the Kids soap


 
Great haul! You guys are so lucky to get free samples! I never get any!

My latest haul:
Big Blue Ballistic
Waving Not Drowning Ballistic
Black Berry Ballistic
Ceredwyn's Cauldron Bath Melt
You've Been Mangoed Bath Melt
Charity Pot Body Lotion
Coalface Soap
Ginger Lotion
The Olive Branch Shwoer Gel
Chai Shower Gel
Tramp Shower Gel
Washday Greens Shampoo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just got this: Sephora by OPI - 212


----------



## Cedes

^That looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## kabaker

Just ordered 2 brushes from coastal scents and a 4 slot eyeshadow palette for my trip to disney world! The hard part is choosing what 4 eye shadows to bring on my trip!


----------



## rubyjuls

Sephora by OPI 212 looks really pretty!  Can't wait to see this swatched.


----------



## _bebee

-stila powder foundation
-stila eyeshadow in : dune, heather, espresso, shore, viola


----------



## mochiblure

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Nude -- I can't believe how well this foundation substitute works!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Just got this: Sephora by OPI - 212


OMG that's hot!


----------



## exotikittenx

*Shu Uemura:  
*
Peach Blush
Pink Eyeshadow
Brown Eyeshadow
Nude Lipstick
Compact


----------



## nwhite

Bought Too Faced Diamond lip gloss in Candy for $4.97 at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## TygerKitty

my recent sephora order (pic 1): 

Lancome:
- hypnose custom volume mascara in deep black
- le extreme instant extensions lengthening mascara in black
- artliner in blueberry
- artliner in noir

Sephora:
- mermaid to order nail color
- brightener nail treatment

Bare Minerals/Escentuals:
- matte foundation
- multi-tasking face in bisque
- prime time eyelid primer
- siren of the sea eyeshadow/color collection (pic 2 and in upper left box in first pic)

Natural Eye:
- neutral eye shadow collection (pic 3) 

Samples/freebies:
- too faced shadow insurance 100 pt perk sample
- juicy couture viva la juicy perfume sample
- lorac tantalizer body bronzer sample
- perricone md ceramic skin smoother sample

Also got an email today about my Stila order from Hautelook... apparently they are having problems at the shipping center so my order is delayed so they gave me free shipping... SCORE!


----------



## PrincessMe

I bought hourglass concealor at sephora and i love it


----------



## rubyjuls

I want that Siren of the Sea set!

I got the same email from Haute Look today.  Last Stila sale, they couldn't get one of the items I ordered so they gave me a $20 credit to make up for the inconvenience.  I'm always super happy with their CS.


----------



## TygerKitty

rubyjuls said:


> I want that Siren of the Sea set!
> 
> I got the same email from Haute Look today.  Last Stila sale, they couldn't get one of the items I ordered so they gave me a $20 credit to make up for the inconvenience.  I'm always super happy with their CS.



That's awesome about the Stila CS!  I've only bought products of theirs through Sephora so far... well until now lol!

The Siren of the Sea set is fun!  One of the eye shadows is a glimmery sand color, the other is a really pretty green that looks scary in the container in person but goes on delightfully sheer yet still with enough pigment!  The lip gloss is sheer peachy, peachy blush and then hydrating mineral veil... lots of fun!  I was playing with the products tonight and I'm really pleased with the kit!


----------



## Cedes

^Tyger are you signed up for HauteLook or Gilt? They both had amazing Stila sales.. the Gilt one had better prices, but it was a bit after HL's. Everything was a minimum of 50% off and it was on the newer products, too!

I got the same e-mail today.. although it's been so long since I placed it I've half forgotten what I picked, lol. All I can remember is one of the Barbie tins and the runway palette which I am really looking forward to.


----------



## _bebee

just ordered some NARS cargo eyeshadows


----------



## FrankieP

I forgot to post, I bought some NARS from a reputable reseller on ebay! Goodies for meh:

Cream Eyeshadow - Petula, Maracaibo 
Powder Eyeshadow - Fuji, Lulu 
Duo Concealer - Custard/Ginger 
Highlighter - Albatross


----------



## claireZk

I got a Stila Backstage Beauty set from Nordies Rack... it has the eye shadow palette with the smoky colors, a lip glaze and a lip liner and it had the bow with the leather rose, which I'm going to use as a headband


----------



## valextra

I'm not sure if this counts, but I use honey as a regular face mask since it leaves my skin glowing. That would be my most recent 'beauty' purchase
Other than that, YSL touche eclat for my (very) dark circles, and a lip cream by Bioglo which is originally white but turns pink to suit your skin tone...and it apparently has extract of cherry blossom in it! Lovely


----------



## TygerKitty

Cedes said:


> ^Tyger are you signed up for HauteLook or Gilt? They both had amazing Stila sales.. the Gilt one had better prices, but it was a bit after HL's. Everything was a minimum of 50% off and it was on the newer products, too!
> 
> I got the same e-mail today.. although it's been so long since I placed it I've half forgotten what I picked, lol. All I can remember is one of the Barbie tins and the runway palette which I am really looking forward to.


 
I ordered from the Hautelook sale... I think I'm signed up for gilt but I don't ever get emails... maybe I should check on that LOL!

I forget what I've ordered as well but clairez just reminded me I got that set with the rose bow thing from the sale lol!  No idea what else!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Just placed my "free" Zoya order:
Cassi
Elodie 
Tangy


----------



## daphodill84

TygerKitty said:


> The Siren of the Sea set is fun! One of the eye shadows is a glimmery sand color, the other is a really pretty green that looks scary in the container in person but goes on delightfully sheer yet still with enough pigment! The lip gloss is sheer peachy, peachy blush and then hydrating mineral veil... lots of fun! I was playing with the products tonight and I'm really pleased with the kit!


 
Glad the set is amazing - I ordered it last night and I was getting worried that it might not be what I expected!

I went click-happy on Sephora again, bought:

-Too faced world domination (on sale!)
-Too faced eyeshadow + insurance policy
-stila mini lip glaze trio
-bare escentuals prime time
-bare escentuals siren of the sea
-philosophy falling in love (new obsession with philosophy fragrances!)


----------



## coach4me

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Just placed my "free" Zoya order:
> Cassi
> Elodie
> Tangy


 
Me too! 
Rihana
Blair
Rea


----------



## keodi

MAC duo blush in light over dark.


----------



## gina1023

From Zoya:
Kalista
Kierra
Sloane
Anastasia
Rihana
Ki

From Sephora:
Diorskin Nude Freshglow powder foundation in 01 
Guerlain Terracotta Light Sheer bronzer in Blonde 01


----------



## itsnicole

gina1023 said:


> From Zoya:
> Kalista
> Kierra
> Sloane
> Anastasia
> Rihana
> Ki
> 
> From Sephora:
> Diorskin Nude Freshglow powder foundation in 01
> Guerlain Terracotta Light Sheer bronzer in Blonde 01



i got this bronzer about two weeks ago, and i LOVE it! the first bronzer that works with my fair skin! it's amazing.


----------



## gina1023

itsnicole said:


> i got this bronzer about two weeks ago, and i LOVE it! the first bronzer that works with my fair skin! it's amazing.


 
It's expensive, but SO worth it.  I actually tend to use it as a blush/bronzer rather than a stand alone bronzer.  I'm never without it!


----------



## Loquita

Sula Nailpolish in Crimson Red, Champagne Coral, & Crush (deep purple)


----------



## wifeyb

mine are boring, well partly-clinique facial soap type-2 AND clinique lipgloss in mango.


----------



## Divyaangana

3 nail polishes from Zoya. I am so all over that 3 free thing. I got Kotori, Indigo, and Akrya.


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> Sula Nailpolish in Crimson Red, Champagne Coral, & Crush (deep purple)



Oops!  Forgot to mention Essie polish in Cherry Pop...I've been dying to try this color.


----------



## Divyaangana

buttercup784eve said:


> Just got my package from drugstore.com!!  I call it my Best of Cheapster BB Box.  LOL
> -Monistat Chafing powder gel
> -St. Ives apricot scrub
> -Queen Helene Mint Julep mask
> -Max Factor pan stick
> -Revlon Colorstay eyeliner
> 
> I really just wanted the chafing gel, but $25 for no shipping??  I had to get some more stuff!



The chafing gel is amazing in my opinion. I use it for the obvious, but I also use it as a face primer and it really works. And doesn't cost an arm and a leg either.


----------



## talexs

Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder


----------



## regretless

koai mascara





i like this powder a lot. :] it is rose scented!





another powder compact~





kiss me heroine long & curl mascara
my new HG mascara! it's hard to take off though e_e

drugstore.com








stila 24kt lipgloss, travel sized body scrub + 3 samples 
$4.xx shipped


----------



## regretless

continued post...:

more mascaras/eyeliners..
















beauty diary masks








---------

nordstrom




shu uemura oil





lancome mascara


----------



## chinkee21

I just got more stuff from the Lush UK site! They have a promotion going on!

Vanilla Mist Soap
Noubar Soap
Ocean Salt Scrub
Each Peach, Mange Too, Therapy and Wiccy Magic Massage Bars
Big Shampoo
I Love Juicy Shampoo
Snake Oil Scalp Treatment
T for Toes
Forever in Bloom Conditioner

and with all these I got FREE 50ml Coco Lotion, Charity Lotion & Vanilla Deelite Lotion!


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Addict perfume.


----------



## emJ

I bought my favorite body washes and only paid $47 (saved $15!) using $10 off $60 at beauty.com and 10% discover cash back yaaaah!

fresh sugar lemon shower gel
philosophy cinnamon buns body wash
bliss large lemon + sage soap slab


----------



## keodi

powder and lancome bi facials makeup remover..


----------



## gina1023

From Sephora:

Nars blush in Nico
Sephora e/s Chrome mono 06 and 08 - both pearly opalescent light shades
Sephora e/s Colorful mono in Engagement Ring - light silver
UD 24/7 eyeliner in Baked and Graffiti


----------



## pond23

Skinn Cosmetics skincare set from ShopNBC for my mom. She loves the Wrinkle Balm and the serums in the set.


----------



## girlygirl3

Just received the smashbox after hours set from nordstrom's beauty event!
Also, went to Duane Reade and picked up Cover Girl's Lashblast Luxe in Black Royale because I've been obsessed with blue mascara lately!


----------



## UncleLaverne

MAC lipstick n eyeliner but my real haul was a giant bag of LUSH!!!!  mmmmmm I love Lush

Grease Lightening, Dream Cream, Lemony Flutter, Ocean Salt, Ultra light moisturizer, veganese conditioner, and some sugar scrub balls.


----------



## Nishi621

OPI Quick Drying Top Coat
OPI Royal Rajah Ruby

And, the other day in the mail received:

Sephora Professional Platinum #55 airbrush brush


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love Cinnamon Buns! 





emJ said:


> I bought my favorite body washes and only paid $47 (saved $15!) using $10 off $60 at beauty.com and 10% discover cash back yaaaah!
> 
> fresh sugar lemon shower gel
> philosophy cinnamon buns body wash
> bliss large lemon + sage soap slab
> 
> View attachment 848503
> 
> 
> View attachment 848504
> 
> 
> View attachment 848505


----------



## Mommyx2

Soooo, I went to the Laura Mercier counter at my local Nordies expecting to pick up some undereye concealer but the MA asked if she could redo my makeup.  I've always wanted to try their foundation because I find that I break out with my MAC Studio Fix powder and Studio Stick, which is why I alternate between those two and BE.  To make a long story short, I ended up getting:

oil free foundation primer
oil free tinted moisturizer (this stuff is amazing!)
secret concealer
secret camouflage
secret brightening powder
translucent setting powder

It's been about 3 1/2 hours since I've had my makeup done and I don't look too oily.  I have to admit though... with MAC's primer I don't start noticing shine for at least 5 hours, but I think I'm starting to break out a little with it.  I love how the tinted "moisturizer" makes me look dewy and not cakey like my Bare Minerals or MAC stuff.  With BE and MAC I usually have to spritz my face with Cinema Secret Moisture Spray.  I love LM Secret Concealer for my undereye area.  It's the perfect consistency... although I'm a little bummed that the SA forgot to include the eye cream I wanted.  I thought the Secret Brightening Powder was just a gimmick, but I actually see a difference!  I didn't feel guilty about my purchases, until I remembered that Sephora now carries the Flawless Face kit.  I think I'm going to pick up one of those anyway since it's only $65 for the whole kit, plus it comes with brushes and sponges (that I probably don't need, but oh well.  LOL!).

Anyway, sorry for the long post.  I'm just excited that I found new foundation to try out and who better to talk about this stuff with than you tPF gals.


----------



## monokuro

Went out and bought some Maybelline Superstay 24hr Foundation.. I got some samples and the coverage/feel was wonderful so I thought I would give it a try! I needed something light for all the hot weather here in Texas and I think I might've found my summer HG foundation! ^^


----------



## brianne1114

From Sephora:
-UD liquid liner in Smog
-Sephora by OPI polish in Dark Room
-MUFE aqua lip liner in 14c
-Boscia green tea blotting papers
-MUFE HD primer #5 (blue)

MAC:
-eyeshadows in Smoke & Diamonds and Style Snob

Bobbi Brown
-corrector in light bisque


----------



## luvprada

NARS foundation - new formula with a lighter color then they had before
Madly blush - looks brown in the counter but a gorgeous rosy color on

Guerlain Terracotta Light Sheer bronzer in Blonde 01 - may have to try this after reading the reviews!


----------



## haribo15

I've been good, I bought only 3 items, here they are:
NARS THE MULTIPLE (MALIBU)
PHILOSOPHY PURITY MADE SIMPLE
AND TOO FACED LASH INJECTION MASCARA.

Have added pics of them aswell


----------



## Karenada

only cargo lashactivator mascara, really exicted to try this out as i've got really short eyelashes and claims to help the growth of longer lashes in 30 days and has also had some great reviews.


----------



## _bebee

Smashbox blush in "Flush"
Smashbox blush in "Paradise"
Cargo eyeshadow palette in "warm/neutral" tones


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Soooo, I went to the Laura Mercier counter at my local Nordies expecting to pick up some undereye concealer but the MA asked if she could redo my makeup.  I've always wanted to try their foundation because I find that I break out with my MAC Studio Fix powder and Studio Stick, which is why I alternate between those two and BE.  To make a long story short, I ended up getting:
> 
> oil free foundation primer
> oil free tinted moisturizer (this stuff is amazing!)
> secret concealer
> secret camouflage
> secret brightening powder
> translucent setting powder
> 
> It's been about 3 1/2 hours since I've had my makeup done and I don't look too oily.  I have to admit though... with MAC's primer I don't start noticing shine for at least 5 hours, but I think I'm starting to break out a little with it.  I love how the tinted "moisturizer" makes me look dewy and not cakey like my Bare Minerals or MAC stuff.  With BE and MAC I usually have to spritz my face with Cinema Secret Moisture Spray.  I love LM Secret Concealer for my undereye area.  It's the perfect consistency... although I'm a little bummed that the SA forgot to include the eye cream I wanted.  I thought the Secret Brightening Powder was just a gimmick, but I actually see a difference!  I didn't feel guilty about my purchases, until I remembered that Sephora now carries the Flawless Face kit.  I think I'm going to pick up one of those anyway since it's only $65 for the whole kit, plus it comes with brushes and sponges (that I probably don't need, but oh well.  LOL!).
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long post.  I'm just excited that I found new foundation to try out and who better to talk about this stuff with than you tPF gals.



I just bought a lot of the same stuff in the Sephora kit and LOVE it!!!  I hope that it works out for you, too!!  I am a major LM fan now...I even posted a review if you want to see it.  

PS:  Don't feel guilty for your purchase...I am going to go and get the full-size stuff soon, too!!!


----------



## Loquita

Went to Bendel's on 5th Ave. yesterday (sigh...I am like a kid in a candy store there ) and only meant to get one thing, but came out with the following:

Lipstick Queen Chinatown Gloss Stick in Crime (fuchsia)...fantastic!!
Paula Dorf Transformer (an amazing liquid that turns any eye shadow or lipstick into a budge-proof liner)
Paul Dorf Transformer Brush
KO Knockout Nailpolish in Karen (orange/red)
KO Knockout Flatte Top Polish (base/top coat)



Thank God there is no MAC counter in the place, and that I had to run to take my in-laws to the airport!!!  
Paul Dorj


----------



## Divyaangana

Loquita said:


> Went to Bendel's on 5th Ave. yesterday (sigh...I am like a kid in a candy store there ) and only meant to get one thing, but came out with the following:
> 
> Lipstick Queen Chinatown Gloss Stick in Crime (fuchsia)...fantastic!!
> Paula Dorf Transformer (an amazing liquid that turns any eye shadow or lipstick into a budge-proof liner)
> Paul Dorf Transformer Brush
> KO Knockout Nailpolish in Karen (orange/red)
> KO Knockout Flatte Top Polish (base/top coat)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God there is no MAC counter in the place, and that I had to run to take my in-laws to the airport!!!
> Paul Dorj



I've been wanting to try out Lipstick Queen for such a long time, but nowhere in my area sells it and I want to see the colors in person first. How you like it? How is the color?


----------



## Loquita

Divyaangana said:


> I've been wanting to try out Lipstick Queen for such a long time, but nowhere in my area sells it and I want to see the colors in person first. How you like it? How is the color?



Lipstick queen is my all-time FAVORITE!!  (And trust me,  I am a lipstick/gloss/liner freak -- have tried it _all_).  I honestly wouldn't worry too much about buying these colors without seeing them in person...they are very "true" shades, and seem to work on all skin tones (there are that amazing).  For reference, I am an NC35 & olive-skinned.  

The big difference is in the formula (sheer "Saint" lipsticks vs. saturated color "Sinner" lipsticks).  I personally adore the sheer shades, and have never even tried the Sinner line yet, although I own most of the Saint lipsticks, several lip pencils, the Medieval lipstick, and a Chinatown gloss pencil.  (I will be getting more of the Gloss Pencils for sure, they are wonderful).  This is my HG lip line, hands down.  It is nice and moisturizing, not sticky at all, and stays on much longer than other sheer lipsticks I have tried.  

Henri Bendel carries the whole line, C.O. Bigelow carries the original lipsticks (and liners, I _think_), and The Cosmetic Company (website and store in TN) carries it, too.  Lipstick Queen also has a great website and good CS, in my experience.  Once in a while it pops up on *bay, too -- that's where I got my first tube, in fact.  

If you are nervous about trying it sight unseen and like a more natural look, I would recommend looking at the "Medieval" lipstick to try first.  It's a gorgeous sheer cherry-colored lipstick that is designed to work on everyone.  HTH!!  And let me know if you have any other questions, ok?


----------



## Divyaangana

Loquita said:


> Lipstick queen is my all-time FAVORITE!!  (And trust me,  I am a lipstick/gloss/liner freak -- have tried it _all_).  I honestly wouldn't worry too much about buying these colors without seeing them in person...they are very "true" shades, and seem to work on all skin tones (there are that amazing).  For reference, I am an NC35 & olive-skinned.
> 
> The big difference is in the formula (sheer "Saint" lipsticks vs. saturated color "Sinner" lipsticks).  I personally adore the sheer shades, and have never even tried the Sinner line yet, although I own most of the Saint lipsticks, several lip pencils, the Medieval lipstick, and a Chinatown gloss pencil.  (I will be getting more of the Gloss Pencils for sure, they are wonderful).  This is my HG lip line, hands down.  It is nice and moisturizing, not sticky at all, and stays on much longer than other sheer lipsticks I have tried.
> 
> Henri Bendel carries the whole line, C.O. Bigelow carries the original lipsticks (and liners, I _think_), and The Cosmetic Company (website and store in TN) carries it, too.  Lipstick Queen also has a great website and good CS, in my experience.  Once in a while it pops up on *bay, too -- that's where I got my first tube, in fact.
> 
> If you are nervous about trying it sight unseen and like a more natural look, I would recommend looking at the "Medieval" lipstick to try first.  It's a gorgeous sheer cherry-colored lipstick that is designed to work on everyone.  HTH!!  And let me know if you have any other questions, ok?



Okay, it's official, I must try this line. Thanks for all the information! I'm off to scout out their website right now!


----------



## Loquita

Divyaangana said:


> Okay, it's official, I must try this line. Thanks for all the information! I'm off to scout out their website right now!



Cool!!  Let me know if you get anything/what you think!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Thanks for your help Loquita!  I'll definitely read your LM review.  I actually played around with my stuff again today and decided I need to go back for Secret Concealer in shade 2.  The MA tried that one me first but decided it was a little too light for me so she put on shade 3 on top of it and it was perfect.  Now that I only have shade 3 on, it looks a tad too dark so I'm guessing I'm in between shades and should get both to mix together.  I like how the tinted moisturizer is buildable too!

I'm also dying to try one of the Saint l/s but don't know where to start.  Things usually go on orangey on me.  For instance, MAC spice l/l turns so orange on me.  Any suggestions?TIA Lo!


----------



## chinkee21

Another order from Lush UK:

2pcs. Dreamtime Bath Melt  
Dreamtime Temple Balm  
Heavanilli Massage Bar 
Flying Fox Temple Balm 
American Cream Solid Perfume  
Vanillary Solid Perfume 
Vanilla Puff Dusting Powder  
2pcs. Something Wicked bath melt  
Gingerman Soap  
Fever  Massage Bar
Free Massage Bar Tin  
Honey Beehave Talcpot  
Coolaulin Conditioner


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks for your help Loquita!  I'll definitely read your LM review.  I actually played around with my stuff again today and decided I need to go back for Secret Concealer in shade 2.  The MA tried that one me first but decided it was a little too light for me so she put on shade 3 on top of it and it was perfect.  Now that I only have shade 3 on, it looks a tad too dark so I'm guessing I'm in between shades and should get both to mix together.  I like how the tinted moisturizer is buildable too!
> 
> I'm also dying to try one of the Saint l/s but don't know where to start.  Things usually go on orangey on me.  For instance, MAC spice l/l turns so orange on me.  Any suggestions?TIA Lo!



You know, I would try the Medieval lipstick from Lipstick Queen first...it's supposed to be a very universal color (a nice sheer cherry), and it has gotten rave reviews.  I own it and  it to death!!  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Carmen82

Today I got a bunch of Covergirl nail polishes for $0.80 at a sample sale 
I also got the Chloe Eau de Toilette spray and a Gucci Eau de Parfum II from the drugstore since they were running a promotion


----------



## chinkee21

Somebody please stop me! I've spent so much on Lush stuff it's not even funny.

I Should Coco Soap
Dark Angels Cleanser
Sympathy For The Skin Lotion
Mange Too  Bewitched Massage Bar  
Pineapple Grunt Soap
17 Cherry Tree Lane soap  
Marzibain Bubble Bar  
Hollywood Bubble Bar  
Ol' Blue Skies shower gel  
Honey I Washed the Kids Solid Perfume
The Olive Branch Solid Perfume
Sultana of Soap
Candy Fluff Dusting Powder
Happy Hippy Shower Gel


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome-Honeymoon eyeshadow (because I actually ran out!)


----------



## gina1023

From UD's F&F sale:
e/s: Uzi, Heist and Midnight Cowboy Rides Again
Surreal Skin Cream to Powder Foundation in Illusion (backup!)

From Sephora (again!)
Fresh Magic Wands mini duo
Too Faced Papa Don't Peach Blush
Carol's Daughter Groove EDT - haven't smelled it, but the description seems like it should be great!

Bobbi Brown Nude Shimmer Wash palette


----------



## kippeydale

Max Factor Pan Stik in True Beige
Lipliners:
Estee Lauder in Tawny and Sheer Cafe Rose
Bobbi Brown in Soft Rose


----------



## kathyrose

More Everyday Minerals samples. At $3.28 shipped for 5 generous sized samples....I can't go wrong there!


----------



## keodi

bare minerals matte foundation.


----------



## jc2239

TEMPTU TEMPTU® AIRbrush Makeup System - TEMPTU® AIRbrush Makeup System
TEMPTU AIR pod Foundation - 003 Warm Ivory
TEMPTU AIR pod Blush - 403 Washed Rose
TEMPTU AIR pod Highlighter - 301 Champagne
Illamasqua Nail Varnish - Lament
Illamasqua Intense Lipgoss - Indulge
Lancome HYPNÔSE DRAMA Instant Full Body Volume Mascara - Excessive Black
Urban Decay Complexion Primer Potion - Brightening
                                                 Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Effet Extension - 1 Extension Black
Urban Decay Liquid Liner - Smog


----------



## MBart

Philosophy's Amazing Grace perfumed hot salt scrub. AMAZING. First scrub that I have tried that you apply to dry skin, message in and then rinse off. Works wonderfully and has a lasting beautiful scent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LIP FUSION.. love it!!


----------



## Chipper

Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment

Cargo EyeLighter in Pink

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer (for my sister)

Shu Uemura A/O Cleansing Oil 
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler (for my sister)

Sephora Points Giftie:  Benefit BADgal Blue Mascara (went to my sister)

EcoTools Bamboo Blush Brush
EcoTools Bamboo Lash & Brow Groomer

Goody Hair Clips


----------



## Necromancer

I bought a bottle of The One by Dolce & Gabbana  while I was out and about this morning.


----------



## trulyobsessed

Korres Thyme and Honey moisturizer (my 2nd jar)
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara


----------



## chinkee21

Golden Slumbers Ballistic
Figs & Leaves Soap
13 Rabbits Shower Gel
Spice Curls Soap


----------



## Loquita

Chipper said:


> Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment
> 
> Cargo EyeLighter in Pink
> 
> Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer (for my sister)
> 
> Shu Uemura A/O Cleansing Oil
> Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler (for my sister)
> 
> Sephora Points Giftie:  Benefit BADgal Blue Mascara (went to my sister)
> 
> EcoTools Bamboo Blush Brush
> EcoTools Bamboo Lash & Brow Groomer
> 
> Goody Hair Clips



You will _love_ the Cargo Eyelighter...I have it in gold and white, and it's an everyday essential for me at this point!  Great buy!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MISA Dirty Sexy Money
MISA Passion 4 Fashion
Color Club Power play
Color Club Orange Revenge
Color Club Explosive
China Glaze Ravishing Dahling
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat


----------



## Chipper

Loquita said:


> You will _love_ the Cargo Eyelighter...I have it in gold and white, and it's an everyday essential for me at this point!  Great buy!



Now that I think of it, I got it because of your suggestion!

I think now that's TWO Loquita-approved products I've gone out and bought (and LOVE!)


----------



## chinkee21

Pur Minerals 4-in-1 Foundation powder


----------



## valjo

So I went for an eyebrow wax and of course left with a big bag of products. 
The place I went to is called *Caryl Baker Visage* and I think it's exclusive to Canada http://www.carylbakervisage.com/
I got a *MOISTURE COMPLEX FOUNDATION* and even bought my first *POWDER BLUSH* (I had to watch you tube videos to learn how to wear it). I also got a concealer as part of some promotion/deal/thingamajig

But as much as I love makeup, I'm a total skincare junkie  I found my HG exfoliator! The SA used the *Power Scrub* on one side of my face only before applying foundation and omg I could NOT believe the difference it made! The un exfoliated side looked so chalky and washed out in comparison and my bf actually thought I had tanned after I did an at home exfoliation. It smells so nice and fruity too and you actually leave it on for 5-7 minutes so that the enzymes can do their thing. LOVE it. My face feels sooo soft still, I can't wait to use it again tonight!

I also purchased a *Hydrating mask* and a *Pore Minimizing Moisture lotion.*


----------



## Loquita

Chipper said:


> Now that I think of it, I got it because of your suggestion!
> 
> I think now that's TWO Loquita-approved products I've gone out and bought (and LOVE!)



That's WONDERFUL!!  Makes me so happy!!!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Bareminerals Matte in Medium Beige
Milani Runway looks eyeshadows
Milani bronzer
Covergirl lash blast waterproof mascara


----------



## lantana19

Thanks to Chessmont's recommendation I bought the N.Y.C. lipstick in Sheer Red and I LOVE IT! THANKS CHESSMONT!!!

Also, I bought a Rimmel nail polish in Frisky Clover and it's a very nice color, and almost completely opaque in 1 COAT! How often does that happen?!

Lastly I bought the Tresemme Heat Tamer spray. I don't straighten my hair because my hair is already board straight but I do dry it a lot with a hair dryer so I thought it would be good to kind of protect my hair. TiffanyD of Youtube recommended it so I thought I'd give it a shot!


----------



## buttercup784eve

Thanks to all the recommendations here, I just got some Shiseido blotting papers and Chanel double perfection powder.  I feel so fancy and non-shiny!


----------



## _bebee

MAC smoke and diamonds eyeshadow
stila "fade" blush


----------



## Mommyx2

Coastal Scents Warm Pallette and a bunch of brushes
A bunch of e/s and palettes from Lorac's sale
UDPP - xl size from Sephora
TheBalm Shady Lady e/s pallette
Sigma Face/Eye brush set (haven't received them yet)
MAC half-red l/l
MAC Sophisto l/s

I really need to stop watching youtube!


----------



## mrsharrylime

MAC Prep + Prime translucent powder
MAC Fix+ spray
MAC Mercenary nail polish
Max Factor 2000 curved brush
Rimmel eyebrow pencil
NARS Heat Wave lipstick


----------



## pinkinthecity

I picked up three eye shadow palettes from Urban Decay's F&F sale.  So excited!


----------



## gina1023

More UD!! Dang F&F sale! 
e/s: Urb, Asphyxia, Polyester Bride and Rush
24/7 eyeliner: Gunmetal

From ELF:
Some new  ELF Studio brushes- fan, couple of eye brushes (don't really remember which ones).  For $3 not really expecting greatness, but MUA reviews have been surprisingly good.  We'll see....

Also, have to call Zoya tomorrow to see if they'll replace the three out of seven bottles of polish that arrived today broken and covering everything else!  Ugh, what a freakin mess!


----------



## kippeydale

Aromaleigh Samples Haul:
Foundations:
Voile 2C, 2CL, 2P, 
Glissade 2C
Pure Cover Concealer #3

Face Powders/Blush:
Luminesce Divine Finishing Powder-Seraph
Pure Rouge-Nectar

Eyeshadows:
Neon Lights
Heat Wave
Italian Ice
Return to Tiffany's
Asphalt
Concrete Jungle

Free Samples:
Rocks! Sonic Lips in Blankgeneration
Eye Lustre in Kiki
Elemental Lustre in Astonish
Eyeshadow in Violet Ruffle


----------



## Mommyx2

Had fun at the CCO this afternoon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC Haul:
Shadowy Lady Quad
Paint Pot - Moss Scape, Soft Ochre
Lipglass - Full on Lust, Live and Dye, Cherry Blossom
Lipstick - Lightly Ripe, Marquise D' (I'm in  with this l/s!), Soft Pause

Sephora Haul:
Clean & Clear Blotting Sheets
Orly Bonder, Won't Chip, and Tennis Anyone?
Sally Hanson healing cuticle oil (on clearance for $2.99)
Backups for my fave NYX l/g - Natural, Smokey Eye, Beige
NYX e/s trios - Lake Moss, Aquamarine, TS08 (greens)
N.Y.C. - Sungold Pink l/g (I've heard good things about it, but haven't tried it yet.)


----------



## _bebee

MAC
-tinted lipglass in "pink lemonade"
-lip primer 

NARS
-"fuji" eyeshadow
-"ondine" eyeshadow


----------



## nordia5

Philosophy Purity cleanser
Philosophy Hope in a jar


----------



## keodi

Mac blush and an e/s.


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Coastal Scents Warm Pallette and a bunch of brushes
> A bunch of e/s and palettes from Lorac's sale
> UDPP - xl size from Sephora
> TheBalm Shady Lady e/s pallette
> Sigma Face/Eye brush set (haven't received them yet)
> MAC half-red l/l
> MAC Sophisto l/s
> 
> *I really need to stop watching youtube!*


it's addicting!


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> it's addicting!



I know, isn't it?!  I like to channel my inner TiffanyD and kandeejohnson when putting on makeup. Lol!  My makeup doesn't end up looking close to theirs though.


----------



## Kansashalo

Smashbox Camera Ready Foundation - Dark 1
Stila Perfecting Concealer - Shade l
Smashbox Lip Enhancing Lipgloss in Flash
Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Wet/Dry Eyeshadow singles in Bronzinger and Smokin


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Coastal Scents Warm Pallette and a bunch of brushes
> A bunch of e/s and palettes from Lorac's sale
> UDPP - xl size from Sephora
> TheBalm Shady Lady e/s pallette
> Sigma Face/Eye brush set (haven't received them yet)
> MAC half-red l/l
> MAC Sophisto l/s
> 
> *I really need to stop watching youtube!*


 
OMG! Doing that is exactly what got me started on MAC 3 months ago! It's very damaging to my wallet!


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> OMG! Doing that is exactly what got me started on MAC 3 months ago! It's very damaging to my wallet!



LOL!  I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one.  I've been a MAC fan for a while now, but stopped buying excessively a couple years ago.  Now that I'm a SAHM and I have all this free time to read about makeup and purses... not to mention watch youtube, my bad shopping habits have returned. ush:  I try to at least make good decisions on what to buy before impulse shopping kicks in.  I read reviews on Sephora and MUA before I buy anything now.


----------



## kippeydale

Everyday Minerals Samples:
Multi-Tasking Neutral
Sandy Fair
Medium
Lucent Powder in Sparkle Beige
Concealer in Bisque
Brow Color in Blonde
Eyeshadow in Room Addition

HUGE Lancome Haul from TJ Maxx
Eyeshadows:  Sunset Gleam and Dusky Plum; Ombre Absolue Duo in La Dolce Violetta
Blush: High Maintenance
Dual-Finish: Buff II in Limited Edition packaging
Color Fever Plumpers in Downtown Pink, Rose Punk, and Fuschia Flaunt
Color Fever Gloss in Sizzling (2)
Artliner in Midnight Glam
Laque Liners in Piha Sparkle (2) and Pure Black
Color Fever lipstick in Mademoiselle
Maquicomplet Eclat in Medium Cool (2)

And...I had tons more in my basket, but put it back....sigh...such an addict


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mac Loose Powder
Mac Slimshine Lipstick in Tropic Glow

Bobbi Brown Blush in Coral
Bobbi Brown Cream Shadow in Heather
Bobbi Brown Lip Pencil in Sandwash Pink


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Kenra shampoo & conditioner
Bedhead Hairspray
CHI heat protection styling spray

still need to pick up some Bedhead Ego Boost from CVS..forgot about that one!!

I went a little overboard with the hair products...lol


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hello Beauties at the Beauty Bar! I'm usually at the Dior forum but would like to share some of my recent purchases with you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dior JazzClub - Total Eyelook Makeup Clutch


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Rinse-Off Cleansing Foam, Matifying Toner	, and Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Foundation





Dior Vernis Nail Polish in Red Dahlia and Crème Abricot Fortifying Cream


----------



## regretless

i got my zoyas


----------



## Loquita

Fantastic colors, *regretless*!!  

I got some more polishes today (yes, I am a junkie)...will try to post the colors tomorrow, they are really unique.


----------



## Divyaangana

Cover Girl Eyelights Eyeliner in Radiant Sapphire and Vibrant Pearl.


----------



## ifoundme!

I lost me along the path of life.  Caring for everyone except me.  Recently, I found a good doctor, got treatment for my depression, started taking care of me.  I lost 35 pounds, and I rediscovered - ME!  So after shopping for some new clothes in a size 12 - not a 22, I decided it was time to start wearing makeup again.  I was strolling through Macy's and sat at the Lancome counter.  "Do you have time for a blank slate?" I asked.  I dug deep and bought the whole nine yards, cleanser, toner, moisturizer, foundation, eye shadow, liner, mascara, bronzer & blush. Even bought the brushes.  I LOVE Lancome.  I had used Estee Lauder & Clinque in the past, but this time I splurged on Lancome.  I can look at myself in the mirror again.  It is fun being a woman again.


----------



## luvprada

ifoundme! said:


> I lost me along the path of life.  Caring for everyone except me.  Recently, I found a good doctor, got treatment for my depression, started taking care of me.  I lost 35 pounds, and I rediscovered - ME!  So after shopping for some new clothes in a size 12 - not a 22, I decided it was time to start wearing makeup again.  I was strolling through Macy's and sat at the Lancome counter.  "Do you have time for a blank slate?" I asked.  I dug deep and bought the whole nine yards, cleanser, toner, moisturizer, foundation, eye shadow, liner, mascara, bronzer & blush. Even bought the brushes.  I LOVE Lancome.  I had used Estee Lauder & Clinque in the past, but this time I splurged on Lancome.  I can look at myself in the mirror again.  It is fun being a woman again.



Congratulations!  That is so wonderful.  I recently found the beauty bar and love this forum. Glad you found it too!


----------



## luvprada

Have always wanted to try lipstick queen.  Got the berry saint and lipliner yesterday.  The saint is very sheer (sinners were sold out) so I put the berry lip liner all over and then the saint.  Wow what a beautiful look for night time.  Too much for day - saint alone is better.  Also bought the rouge saint and medieval.  Haven't tried them yet!


----------



## Loquita

luvprada said:


> Have always wanted to try lipstick queen.  Got the berry saint and lipliner yesterday.  The saint is very sheer (sinners were sold out) so I put the berry lip liner all over and then the saint.  Wow what a beautiful look for night time.  Too much for day - saint alone is better.  Also bought the rouge saint and medieval.  Haven't tried them yet!



  Another LQ fan!!  I have several of the saint colors and lipliners, and adore them all...isn't the formula really comfortable on your lips?  Nice and moisturizing.  Can't wait to hear what you think of medieval.  It's one of my go-to colors!

Yesterday I stopped by am Aveda spa with a friend to get some free samples listed in InStyle mag (heh heh heh...you gotta  it) and happened upon SpaRitual, this very interesting vegan line of nailpolishes without excess chemicals (a la Zoya).  I got some amazing colors!:






The first one's a really rich dark purple, and the second is a pastel teal...I have never seen anything quite like these, and they has other very unique colors.


----------



## Loquita

ifoundme! said:


> I lost me along the path of life.  Caring for everyone except me.  Recently, I found a good doctor, got treatment for my depression, started taking care of me.  I lost 35 pounds, and I rediscovered - ME!  So after shopping for some new clothes in a size 12 - not a 22, I decided it was time to start wearing makeup again.  I was strolling through Macy's and sat at the Lancome counter.  "Do you have time for a blank slate?" I asked.  I dug deep and bought the whole nine yards, cleanser, toner, moisturizer, foundation, eye shadow, liner, mascara, bronzer & blush. Even bought the brushes.  I LOVE Lancome.  I had used Estee Lauder & Clinque in the past, but this time I splurged on Lancome.  I can look at myself in the mirror again.  It is fun being a woman again.



This is a wonderful, wonderful story!!  Good for you!!  

And you are so right:  it's_ fun _being a woman.


----------



## KPKITTY

shu uemura eyelash curler


----------



## mcb100

*bag of samples
*philosophy Red Velvet Cake bubble bath/shower gel/shampoo all in one
*Benefit badgal mascara in black
*Benefit lipgloss 
*John Fredia Frizz Ease overnight treatment


----------



## TygerKitty

ifoundme! said:


> I lost me along the path of life. Caring for everyone except me. Recently, I found a good doctor, got treatment for my depression, started taking care of me. I lost 35 pounds, and I rediscovered - ME! So after shopping for some new clothes in a size 12 - not a 22, I decided it was time to start wearing makeup again. I was strolling through Macy's and sat at the Lancome counter. "Do you have time for a blank slate?" I asked. I dug deep and bought the whole nine yards, cleanser, toner, moisturizer, foundation, eye shadow, liner, mascara, bronzer & blush. Even bought the brushes. I LOVE Lancome. I had used Estee Lauder & Clinque in the past, but this time I splurged on Lancome. I can look at myself in the mirror again. It is fun being a woman again.


 
!  Good for you, sounds like a fun way to treat yourself!  I love lancome sooooo much; and if you sign up on their website you get coupons and specials and stuff... I always do combo orders between lancome and sephora and get lots of free goodies and free shipping  lol!  Plus cashback wooooot!


----------



## gina1023

That's absolutely fabulous ifoundme!


----------



## chinkee21

*Mommyx2*, good for you! Yay for no impulse buying! As for me, that is one aspect that I have to improve on, I believe it's not as bad as before, but definitely there's room for improvement! Haha!

*regretless,* love the new polishes!


----------



## coconutsboston

I got the full-sized Smashbox Artificial Light in Glow...I had tried the sample size, and fell in LOVE with the way it made my skin look, so I splurged.  Also got a new Lancome Oscillation mascara primer...I was out, it was justified!


----------



## kathyrose

L'Oreal Skin Genesis Foaming Cream Cleanser


----------



## pinkinthecity

My mom picked up the Urban Decay Book Of Shadows for me from her local Ulta.  I am so excited to receive it in the mail since I missed out when it was released!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

4 Zoya Polishes

Vegas Freeze, Kalmia, Ibiza, Isla


----------



## _bebee

estee lauder doublewear liquid eyeliner


----------



## chinkee21

Lush Goodies!

Vanilla in the Mist Soap
Very Berry Gift Set
Potion Lotion
Temple of Truth Bubble Bar
Aura Suavis Bubble Bar
Bathos Bubble Bar


----------



## sw0pp

Dior Night Diamond in Beige Diamond (managed to find it in a small shop yesterday XD)


----------



## Karenada

Nivea Visage Natural Beauty Raidance beauty eye cream and boosting mosituriser


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Urban Decay Eyepencil in Gunmetal


----------



## Necromancer

I bought 6 bottles of nail polish yesterday - Beautiful Nails and SpaRitual. I also bought some Ezflow cucumber and melon handcream, Duralash individual lashes and clear adhesive.


----------



## godsavechanel

MUFE #165 eyeshadow
MUFE palette
can't wait to get these(:


----------



## Sweetwon

Wet and Wild nail polish in Morbid ( pretty dark green)
MAC e/s Gold Spice
MAC e/s Talent Pool
MAC e/s Dreammaker
MAC e/s Smoke and Diamonds

My camera didn't want to focus for some reason...


----------



## keodi

ifoundme! said:


> I lost me along the path of life. Caring for everyone except me. Recently, I found a good doctor, got treatment for my depression, started taking care of me. I lost 35 pounds, and I rediscovered - ME! So after shopping for some new clothes in a size 12 - not a 22, I decided it was time to start wearing makeup again. I was strolling through Macy's and sat at the Lancome counter. "Do you have time for a blank slate?" I asked. I dug deep and bought the whole nine yards, cleanser, toner, moisturizer, foundation, eye shadow, liner, mascara, bronzer & blush. Even bought the brushes. I LOVE Lancome. I had used Estee Lauder & Clinque in the past, but this time I splurged on Lancome. I can look at myself in the mirror again. It is fun being a woman again.


 
that's absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## jo712

MUFE Face & Body foundation, lift concealer, HD Microfinish Powder and eyebrow corrector...I'm in love with this brand!


----------



## _bebee

urban decay eyeshadow palette


----------



## ellacoach

Boscia MakeupBreakup Cleansing Oil
Armani Lasting Silk foundation (I hope this works better for me that the Luminous Silk!)
Dolce & Gabbana classic lipstick in Nude

Mario Badescu:
Glycolic foaming cleanser
Buffering lotion
drying cream
Drying mask

Phew!


----------



## chinkee21

LUSH's :

Sugar Scrub
French Kiss Bubble Bar
Ooh La La Soap


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Couldn't pass a good deal on nail polish Bogo at Walgreens!

Wet n Wild Jade & Rustic


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sweetwon said:


> Wet and Wild nail polish in Morbid ( pretty dark green)
> MAC e/s Gold Spice
> MAC e/s Talent Pool
> MAC e/s Dreammaker
> MAC e/s Smoke and Diamonds
> 
> My camera didn't want to focus for some reason...


 
I love all these mac colors esp. Talent Pool. I had that Wet n Wild color in my hand, it is very pretty, but I already have a similar color.


----------



## Sweetwon

it'sanaddiction said:


> Couldn't pass a good deal on nail polish Bogo at Walgreens!
> 
> Wet n Wild Jade & Rustic


 
I wish I had gone to Walgreens, I went to CVS because it was closer and they didn't have a bogo.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Kiss Perfume
Stella by Stella McCartney Roller Ball Perfume


----------



## keodi

Sweetwon said:


> Wet and Wild nail polish in Morbid ( pretty dark green)
> MAC e/s Gold Spice
> MAC e/s Talent Pool
> MAC e/s Dreammaker
> MAC e/s Smoke and Diamonds
> 
> My camera didn't want to focus for some reason...


 
I'm loving talent pool! e/s


----------



## randr21

elf studio brushes, wipes, fake lashes and makeup belt. loved the value, all were 75 cents each xcept for belt, which was $3.


----------



## _bebee

estee lauder doublewear powder foundation


----------



## talexs

Juice Beauty Cleansing Gel 
Essie Coconut & Pineapple Hand and Body Lotion
The Body Shop Strawberry Body Butter


----------



## Loquita

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask (BOGO!)
The Face Store Pearl Cloth Masks


----------



## purseprincess32

A really great make up face primer is Korres ( Product made in Greece) which is silicone free, with natural ingredients and contains vitamin E which is very moisturizing to your skin. This can be used as a primer for your foundation or power as well as a primer for your eye shadow. What's nice is that it's so lightweight without clogging your pores.


----------



## symmetrical

Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque
Missha BB Cream


----------



## _bebee

MUFE "pearly peach" blush


----------



## one2many

Elf Haul!

I got nine of their new studio shadows in:
Sand Dollar
Butter Cream
Wild Wheat
Saddle
Pebble
Coffee Bean
Mystic Moss
Raspberry Truffle
Amethyst

One of their new studio blushes in:
Peachy Keen

Two studio brushes:
Complexion brush
Blush brush

And a mineral lipgloss in:
Au Naturale (which they forgot to ship but called customer service)

All for only $19 (including shipping)


----------



## lovemysavior

Just went to Sephora and picked up Laura Mercier's Powder Foundation.  I read all the great reviews that Sephora customers gave it so I was convinced to buy this.  I put it on and so far I just love it.  It makes my makeup feel so complete.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I forgot I pre-ordered this nail polish. Pleasantly surprised when it was delivered today!

Rescue Beauty Lounge - Scrangie (color isn't accurate, camera doesn't do purples well!)


----------



## talexs

Essie Ballet Slipper
Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight
YSL grey mascara- I am super excited to try this out


----------



## Cedes

it'sanaddiction said:


> I forgot I pre-ordered this nail polish. Pleasantly surprised when it was delivered today!
> 
> Rescue Beauty Lounge - Scrangie (color isn't accurate, camera doesn't do purples well!)



I love that color and have been contemplating adding it to my wish list.. I think out of all of them hers was the most original color.


----------



## pinkinthecity

I picked up NARS Multiple in Orgasm and Copacabana.  They are so pretty!


----------



## beauty k addict

diorshow blackout mascara (new tube) +
chanel nail polish in vendetta/ quad shadow in mystic eyes/ powder blush in rose petale


----------



## rubyjuls

it'sanaddiction said:


> I forgot I pre-ordered this nail polish. Pleasantly surprised when it was delivered today!
> 
> Rescue Beauty Lounge - Scrangie (color isn't accurate, camera doesn't do purples well!)



This is such a cool shade!  I have never tried this brand, but now I want to!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cedes & ruby - you guys really should get this one.  It is unlike any other purple in my collection. It's also my first Rescue Beauty polish, no complaints so far!


----------



## kathyrose

Clean & Clear and L'Oreal facial scrubs


----------



## Divyaangana

it'sanaddiction said:


> I forgot I pre-ordered this nail polish. Pleasantly surprised when it was delivered today!
> 
> Rescue Beauty Lounge - Scrangie (color isn't accurate, camera doesn't do purples well!)



I have loved that polish ever since she posted swatches of it on her blog. It looks like such an amazing color. I need to get some of it ASAP.

I've actually been really good about my makeup haulage lately. 
TARTE Femme Fatale Eye Palette
TARTE EyeQuatic Summer Set

And later today I'll be going and picking up some new mascara and foundation at the drugstore. I left my makeup bag at work the other day and when I went back to get it my mascara had been opened and left to dry out and my foundation had been dropped and broken.


----------



## rubyjuls

Just placed a Lancome.com order since I could not pass up all the freebies (yay for special offers/bonuses)

Ordered:
L'Absolu Rouge in Smoky Rouge
Ink Artliner in Indigo Charm

Bonuses:
High Résolution Eye Collaser-5X&#8482; Eye Serum Sample
Le Crayon Lip Contour in Caramel Sample
L'Asbolu Rouge Lipcolor in Rouge Framboise
L'Absolu Rouge Lipcolor in Cherrywood Luxe
Le Rouge Absolu Lipcolor in Rose Pétale
Color Design Lipcolor in The New Pink 
Color Design Lipcolor in Work It!
Color Fever Shine in Provocative
Le Rouge Absolu Lipcolor in Jezabel 


Later I think I'll order some nail polish.


----------



## Divyaangana

Just a drugstore purchase today.

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation (this has seriously become my HG foundation. Amazing stuff)
Cover Girl Lash Blast Mascara
Cover Girl Lash Blast Luxe Mascara (my Wal-Greens was having a BOGO on Cover Girl. So I took advantage)


----------



## Couture_Girl

well this haul actually happened on like monday
because I forgot my whole traincase at home and i finally realized i left it there 3/4 of they way to the beach.

-Revlon Mineral Mousse in Medium Deep
- L'oreal Beauty Tubes Mascara
-Garnier face wipes
-milani twisty up eyeliner in black
-lash blast (waterproof)
-physicians forumla powder in light bronze
-rimmel quad in a neutral color ( i didnt like this; it was too shimmery :/ )
-L'oreal Fairest Nude lipstick (sooo pretty, but a little too light for my lips)
-maybeliene eyebrow pencil in medium brown


----------



## Sweetwon

Lots of nail polish!
China Glaze:
Revolution
DV8
Sky High-Top
Cherish
Pink Underground
Zoya:
Rihana
Pippa
Midori


----------



## Odette

Lush stuff:

Dream bath bar
Ma Bar bubble bar

Benefit cosmetics:

Hello Flawless powder foundation


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ how's the benefit foundation?  I'm scared of powders on my dry skin.


----------



## Odette

NoSnowHere, I liked the foundation better than the Get Even powder which was what I was using before.  If you have dry skin, I'd suggest using a moisturizer or even a tinted moisturizer before using Get Even, but the Hello Flawless has a much different formula that seemed to be less powdery than the Get Even, IMO.

Go check it out at the counter - Sephora has it but I got mine at Macy's.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Today bought

Chanel purete exfoliating cleanser 47(really like it)
MUFE hd powder 30 (Love this third jar)
Nars eyeshadow FEZ 22(bronze color)


----------



## flaweddesignn

Chanel Teint Innocence compact foundation.. love it!


----------



## kippeydale

OPI Senoritas Collection:  No Spain No Gain, Suzi Skis..., Pink Flamenco, and Rapid Dry Topcoat (love so much more than rapid dry spray!)
OPI Quarter of a Century
mini size of Kenra Shine Serum


----------



## ellacoach

Clarisonic skincare brush system
MAC Front Lit lipstick
MAC Young Thing lipglass
MAC Cocomotion pigment


----------



## NoSnowHere

Odette said:


> NoSnowHere, I liked the foundation better than the Get Even powder which was what I was using before.  If you have dry skin, I'd suggest using a moisturizer or even a tinted moisturizer before using Get Even, but the Hello Flawless has a much different formula that seemed to be less powdery than the Get Even, IMO.
> 
> Go check it out at the counter - Sephora has it but I got mine at Macy's.


Thanks!!


----------



## Loquita

*Sweetwon*, Great haul!!  I  Zoya and China Glaze!


----------



## ellacoach

loquita I love your avatar! Don Draper/Jon Hamm is delicious!


----------



## chinkee21

MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds (finally!)


----------



## kippeydale

Picked up my Lancome Free Gift and Pre-Sell Goodies:
Indigo Charm Quad
Color Fever Glosses in Rouge Magnificence and Golden Rouge
Virtuose Royal Gold Topcoat
Ink Artliner Gel Liner in Brun Elegance
Eyeliner Brush

Plus...2 of the free gifts and the step-up


----------



## regretless

my elf studio haul :3 $18.xx shipped! (6 items OOS though.. and they still didn't refund me.. jerks..)


----------



## randr21

damn girl, you made out better than i did!  have you tried using anything yet?  i didn't get any makeup, just tools.


----------



## regretless

^ i got a few of their makeup stuff :] i'll post my mini review here for you:

primer / sealer








the sealer will transform your eyeshadows into eyeliner :]









elf primer versus UDPP
the shadow is actually more vibrant on the elf primer 

however.. when i tested their staying powder...




UDPP wins hands down ^__^













lip definer in 'natural'
hella dark.. T___T


----------



## regretless

shape + lift brow pencil in dark





eyeshadow stick / liner in brown
pretty and shimmer  however.. when i applied the shadow side to my eyelids it didn't apply so smoothly.. gotta rub and tug which is totally annoying especially for a delicate area (eye)! the eyeliner is nice though!









concealer + brush in light
great product, blends right into my skin (i'm a diorskin 21, "light" in most foundations) 




after blending:




while it blended really nicely, i won't be applying it to my dark circles.. you have to rub too hard .. i suppose it is okay for spot correcting.. like for a pimple here and there but not for delicate areas


----------



## regretless

size of bronzer/blush duo and translucent powder compared to NARS blush compact









translucent powder
i love this stuff! &#9829; works well and umm.. yes not much to say about it lol it serves it's purpose well =)





the bronzer/blusher duo




it is shimmery like NARS orgasm but more peachy colored :]


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds (finally!)



Yay!  You're going to love it!  Starflash are the bests!


----------



## Chipper

Went to South Coast Plaza last Friday with tPFer Minami!

From Sephora:

-Clarins Multi-Climate Kit 
-Ojon Rub Out Dry Shampoo Travel Size
-YSL Rouge Volupte in 01 Nude Beige


From Shu Uemura (my first visit, yay!):

-Primal Mix Blush in Soul
-Depsea Water Facial Mist in Hamamelis
-Eye Brow Pencil Hard Formula in Seal Brown



Pics of my haul:






Close-up of Shu blush...I was in the market for a matte, peachy color!





Close-up of the special way the MA can sharpen the brow pencil.





Close-up of the lovely YSL lippie and a pic of me wearing it.


----------



## ladystara

I love the YSL lippie on you!


----------



## Chipper

^Thanks, ladystara!


----------



## one2many

regretless - have you tried the mineral eye primer?  It works a lot better then the studio primer.


----------



## Loquita

*Chipper*, that YSL l/s looks fantastic on you!!  Me likes -- a lot!!

I hit Sephora today for a little bit, didn't buy much, just stuff I needed (I got a bigger haul at MAC!):

- A replacement brush head for my beloved, beloved  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clarisonic

- Secret Concealer in SC-3 from Laura Mercier...this stuff rocks.  Seriously.  Worth every penny.


----------



## Mommyx2

^^We are so on the same page when it comes to beautifying Lo!  I absolutely  Secret Concealer!!!  It's my HG undereye concealer!  It doesn't settle in my fine lines or look chalky.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^We are so on the same page when it comes to beautifying Lo!  I absolutely  Secret Concealer!!!  It's my HG undereye concealer!  It doesn't settle in my fine lines or look chalky.




Ha ha...you are a genius, *Mommyx2*!!!  Great minds think alike!!! 

Have you checked out the LM flawless face kit at Sephora?  OMG...pure love!!

It comes with great brushes and everything.


----------



## kippeydale

FINALLY received the 28 Neutral Eyeshadow Palette I ordered from Ebay.  Based on swatching alone, it is kind of a disappointment as the shadows seem really hard with questionable pay-off.
I was thinking it was the same as the Coastal Scents Palette...


----------



## Love Of My Life

That was quite a makeup haul..enjoy it all and have fun!!


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Yay! You're going to love it! Starflash are the bests!


 
Yeah! The collection finally came out where I live.:shame: I haven't the chance to try it yet as I can't really wear smokey eyes at work.:s But I am just as excited all the same!

I placed another order at Lush UK, the Lush Legends Hat Box!

Also placed a Nordies order:
MAC Technakohl Liner in Graphblack, Artistic License & Colour Matters
MAC e/s in Haunting, Off the Page, Violet Trance & Strike a Pose
MAC Quad in Photo Realism


----------



## _bebee

dior eyeshadow palette


----------



## robertsn6534

Bobbi Brown Bronzer - Light
Bobbi Brown Bronzer Brush
Bobbi Brown Moisturiser/Primer 
Bobbi Brown Foundation - Warm Sand


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Ha ha...you are a genius, *Mommyx2*!!!  Great minds think alike!!!
> 
> Have you checked out the LM flawless face kit at Sephora?  OMG...pure love!!
> 
> It comes with great brushes and everything.



I actually bought the full sized primer, tinted moisturizer, secret camoflauge, secret concealer, translucent loose powder and secret brightening powder at nordies first.  When I got home I remembered that Sephora just came out with the kit.  Doh!  I ended up ordering the kit too because of the brushes, puff and sponge.   The rest will come in handy for travelling since I'm going on vacation next week.  I wear th tinted moisturizer in Sand but I'm starting to think it's a wee bit orange on me.  The only reason why I tolerate it is because I wish my face was a little tanner IRL.


----------



## orchidsuns

-Lush Buffy, Karma Komba, and A Crash Course in Skin Care face mask
-Illamasqua intense lip gloss


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee21 said:


> Yeah! The collection finally came out where I live.:shame: I haven't the chance to try it yet as I can't really wear smokey eyes at work.:s But I am just as excited all the same!
> 
> I placed another order at Lush UK, the Lush Legends Hat Box!
> 
> Also placed a Nordies order:
> MAC Technakohl Liner in Graphblack, Artistic License & Colour Matters
> MAC e/s in Haunting, Off the Page, Violet Trance & Strike a Pose
> MAC Quad in Photo Realism



Oooh, great haul!  Have fun playing with your goods!  How long will it take you to get your makeup art collection stuff?


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Probably no less than 10 days....I have my Nordies orders shipped to a US mail forwarding address, and then they ship it to me 

What about yours? You live in the US right? Lucky you, all those CCO's!


----------



## elizat

Broke down and ordered w/ the Tarte code- just basic things though.

Recreate Foundation
Mascara


----------



## gina1023

Stella McCartney Stella Nude EDT
UD e/s: Sin, S&M, Grifter
Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper
OPI polishes in Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow and DS Glamour


----------



## alexandra28

MAC Technakohl Liner in Artistic License & Colour Matters
MAC Quad in Notoriety
MAC Pigment Push The Edge
MAC Nail Lacquer For Fun (absolutely gourgoues)
MAC Nail Lacquer Dry Martini


----------



## gina1023

Dang UD and their emails about new stuff!  
New UD e/s palette, Book of Shadows II and Smoke Out eyeliners in Green Goddess and Purple Haze


----------



## regretless

one2many said:


> regretless - have you tried the mineral eye primer?  It works a lot better then the studio primer.



they have a mineral primer?
wow i have to check that out!
thanks for letting me know :]


----------



## one2many

regretless said:


> they have a mineral primer?
> wow i have to check that out!
> thanks for letting me know :]


 
Yes!  I think it's a lot better.  I wore the mineral primer today so far for 7-8 hours outside in the gross humidity and my shadows (the new studio ones) look great, no creases.  Definitely check it out.


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Baby Grace


----------



## rubyjuls

Received in the mail today from HSN:
ybf Precious Jewels makeup collection - Has lots of eye shadows, lipsticks, blushes, ect.  This will be so much fun!  I can't wait to play with it tomorrow

Chanel.com
Jade Green nail polish
Jade Rose nail polish
Both already shipped, I was so excited to see they got them in early!  I thought they weren't coming out until October.

BeautyTicket.com
YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Provocative Pink and Peach Passion
YSL Pur Gloss in Black
YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils mascara in Burgundy
^ can't wait to try all of these!

Philosophy.com (order Sunday night)
Pure Grace Hand Cream
8 oz Pump
Supernatural Illuminating Powder
Cinnamon lip shine
Supernatural lipgloss in smell the roses
Vanilla Birthday Cake mini shower gel birthday gift
Mini Purity Made Simple Cleanser
Hope, Purity, Amazing Graze sample trio
6 sample packs (I took advantage of the free shipping code to place three small orders so I could use all the free gift/sample codes I'd been accumulating)  

I also bought a ton of OPI Designer Series polishes that were on clearance at Ulta Monday afternoon.  I was so excited to see them marked down so much!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Wow, nice haul!  My Ulta never has any OPI on clearance.  Boo!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^Wow, nice haul!  My Ulta never has any OPI on clearance.  Boo!


Mine has, but I havn't seen DS on sale yet, bummer!


----------



## elizat

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^Wow, nice haul!  My Ulta never has any OPI on clearance.  Boo!



I have not been to Ulta in a long time, but the ones in my area usually have a good selection of OPI, Essie or Orly. Sometimes weird colors, but maybe just to me! I like Ulta over Sephora b/c of the clearance rack and the employees don't trail around after you. I don't like to be bothered while I am looking for something!


----------



## Loquita

elizat said:


> I have not been to Ulta in a long time, but the ones in my area usually have a good selection of OPI, Essie or Orly. Sometimes weird colors, but maybe just to me! I like Ulta over Sephora b/c of the clearance rack and the employees don't trail around after you. I don't like to be bothered while I am looking for something!



LOL, I am the same way!  I do like Sephora a lot, but Ulta is def. my fave...they have much better sales, and waaaay more hair care and nail items.  

Now if Ulta only had a MAC pro store inside, then I would never ever leave it. 

(And my bank account would suffer _mightily_).  ush:


----------



## Mommyx2

I've never tried UD makeup before, other than UDPP so I took advantage of the recent F&F sale.  I figured if I hated something I could always return it since they have an awesome return policy.  My box arrived on Monday and I've been trying to test everything out.  Here's what I got:

E/S- Mildew, Smog, Chains, Sin, Last Call, Half Baked, Green Goddess, Purple Haze, and Toasted (I stayed away from the glitter. Not my style.)
Deluxe e/s- Scratch & Ruthless
24/7 E/L- Lucky, Baked, Honey, Lust, Covet, Gunmetal, 1999, Bourbon, Stash, Rockstar, Flipside, & Underground
L/S- Naked & Rush (love them both)
24/7 L/L- Ozone, Naked, Heavy, Wicked, Envious, Paranoid, & Wallflower
Eyelash PP
Lip PP
Grind House Sharpener

I've only tried the Stash & Rockstar e/l ( them!), the l/s, a couple l/l, a couple l/s, and the lip pp.  I'm really pleased so far!  I'm on an never ending search for an e/l to use on my waterline that won't disappear within 30 minutes (I have watery eyes.) and the 24/7 e/l lasted for a good 3 hours.  It's the best I've tried so far, but I'm still on the hunt for something better.  I'm going to try more of the e/s today.  I avoided the glittery ones because they're not my style and I'm not into cornea abrasions.


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique-Even Better skin toner, Clinique Even Better foundation SPF 15
MAC- Many brushes and two soft eye pencils 
MAC- Mint Eye Kohl pencil 
MAC -Teddy Kohl eye pencil
MAC-fluidline in black


----------



## Divyaangana

I took advantage of the Tarte friends and family sale. 

Femme Fatale Eye Palette
Eye'Quatic Summer Essentials
Lips Ahoy Lip Gloss Set
Smudge Brush


----------



## heiress-ox

I posted my *MAC* haul in the Post your MAC Haul thread, but these are my Sephora & Drugstore goodies 







From *Sephora* we have the *NARS* _single eyeshadow in Mekong, _*NARS*_Pleasures of Paris LE Palette, _*Lancome* _Oscillation Powerbooster Primer,_ *Lancome *_lipstick in Pale Lip, _*Givenchy*_ lipstick in Voluptuous Nude, _*Benefit* _Velvet Touch Eyeshadows in Rich Beach, Dandy Brandy and Fawn over me. _*Sephora By OPI* _nail polish in Dark Room, _*Sephora Brand*_ Daily Brush Cleansing Shampoo and Glass Nail File. _

From other Miscellaenous Stores: *NYX*_ Jumbo Eye Pencil in 601 Black Bean, _*Duo*_ Clear Lash Adhesive, _*L'Oreal*_ Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara, _*Essie* _nail polish in Fiji & _*OPI*_nail polish in Malaysian Mist._


----------



## Cedes

elizat said:


> I have not been to Ulta in a long time, but the ones in my area usually have a good selection of OPI, Essie or Orly. Sometimes weird colors, but maybe just to me! I like Ulta over Sephora b/c of the clearance rack and the employees don't trail around after you. I don't like to be bothered while I am looking for something!



I also prefer Ulta over Sephora, for the simple fact that they don't blast music (most of which sucks to me) non-stop like you're at the world's last disco. I looove Sephora but I hate shopping in their stores!


----------



## Chipper

*Heiress*, GREAT haul!

I've got that glass file from Sephora and am pretty happy with it; perfect for light upkeeps.


----------



## Carlat00

I took advantage of the F&F sale that Prescriptives is having and bought

Lip Specialist                                 
Triple Action Therapy - .21 oz.

Immediate Smooth                             
Skin Conditioning Exfoliator - 3.4 oz.

Illuminating Liquid Potion                     
Translucent - Translucent - 1.0 oz.

Super Line Preventor Xtreme                    
Lifting Concentrate - 0.44 oz.


Flawless Skin
Total Protection Concealer SPF 25


Flawless Skin
Total Protection Makeup SPF 15


Camouflage Cream


Yeah, I went a little overboard...lol


----------



## keodi

I went into sephora yesterday. I didn't get very much...


----------



## Mommyx2

heiress-ox said:


> I posted my *MAC* haul in the Post your MAC Haul thread, but these are my Sephora & Drugstore goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From *Sephora* we have the *NARS* _single eyeshadow in Mekong, _*NARS*_Pleasures of Paris LE Palette, _*Lancome* _Oscillation Powerbooster Primer,_ *Lancome *_lipstick in Pale Lip, _*Givenchy*_ lipstick in Voluptuous Nude, _*Benefit* _Velvet Touch Eyeshadows in Rich Beach, Dandy Brandy and Fawn over me. _*Sephora By OPI* _nail polish in Dark Room, _*Sephora Brand*_ Daily Brush Cleansing Shampoo and Glass Nail File. _
> 
> From other Miscellaenous Stores: *NYX*_ Jumbo Eye Pencil in 601 Black Bean, _*Duo*_ Clear Lash Adhesive, _*L'Oreal*_ Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara, _*Essie* _nail polish in Fiji & _*OPI*_nail polish in Malaysian Mist._




Ooooh, me wants.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

From sephora last night I picked up Smashbox tinted lip SPF 15 in Smashing Beam (gave Ray to a friend that was too dark for me), and a travel size of Philosophy's Purity for my cruise!  Also got my VERY LATE bday gift from them, hit my VIB status and now have to decide what to use my 10% card on!

Also bought a dear friend who's like a sister a Mac brush while she was in the MAC store getting herself some makeup as a late bday gift to her


----------



## mcb100

i went to the drugstore today and couldn't help but wander into the beauty aisle:

*NYC black liquid liner
*two pairs of false lashes
*NYC pink lipgloss
*a mini set of makeup brushes. (Sadly I can't find my MAC/Sephora ones. I lost them?)
*Neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover
*Elf hypershine gloss in Fairy
*Elf lip balm in Strawberry Cream
*Elf eyeshadow trio in Silver Lining


----------



## Loquita

Cedes said:


> I also prefer Ulta over Sephora, for the simple fact that they don't blast music (most of which sucks to me) non-stop like you're at the world's last disco. I looove Sephora but I hate shopping in their stores!



LOL...ITA.  The blasting music is my reason for avoiding several chain stores, in fact.  Makes me nervous and sweaty, if you can believe it.


----------



## gina1023

I had a gift card for Sephora that didn't last long!  
Duwop Twilight Venom
Benefit Lemon Aid
Fresh Umbrian Clay Concealer in 1
Sephora Dual Effect Sponge 
and today I ordered the 3.3 oz size of Stella McCartney Stella Nude b/c I LOVE the 1.7 oz size that came today.  It freakin' rocks!!!


----------



## Chipper

*Rubyjuls* was gracious enough to post a link to beautyticket.com and I scored the following after a 2 day quick ship:

YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Peach Passion $19.99  ($34 retail)

Smashbox Tokidoki Soft Lights & Brush Set in "Dolce Vita" $17.99  ($48 retail)

Smashbox Tokidoki Stellina Mirror Compact  $11.99  ($34 retail)

I know the Tokidoki stuff was from last year but it killed me that I missed out and now I've found them for cheap!  Yaay!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Your Tokidoki stuff are adorable!


----------



## Chipper

^Thank you!  I'm so glad I found some for sale on this website!


----------



## Mommyx2

^I was trying to find an excuse to buy Dolce Vita, but I really don't know what it's for.   I made that mistake with my MAC Hello Kitty beauty powder.  I don't really think it does anything except tone down overdone blush, but I HAD to have it just for the case.


----------



## spylove22

mac notable blush
mac front lit l/s
clarisonic
ysl touche eclat
benefit high beam


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Decided it was time to try a new foundation.

Dior Capture Totale
And, of course, I needed a new brush!
Dior Foundation Brush


----------



## ladystara

Chipper said:


> *Rubyjuls* was gracious enough to post a link to beautyticket.com and I scored the following after a 2 day quick ship:
> 
> YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Peach Passion $19.99  ($34 retail)
> 
> Smashbox Tokidoki Soft Lights & Brush Set in "Dolce Vita" $17.99  ($48 retail)
> 
> Smashbox Tokidoki Stellina Mirror Compact  $11.99  ($34 retail)
> 
> I know the Tokidoki stuff was from last year but it killed me that I missed out and now I've found them for cheap!  Yaay!




 What did you think of the color or the YSL?


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> ^I was trying to find an excuse to buy Dolce Vita, but I really don't know what it's for.  I made that mistake with my *MAC Hello Kitty beauty powder. I don't really think it does anything except tone down overdone blush, but I HAD to have it just for the case*.


 
it worked well as a setting powder for my studio fix..


----------



## nordia5

Dry Martini nail polish from MAC


----------



## Designer_Love

Stila - Lip Rouge Liquid Lip Stain (Smooch)
Stila - All Over Shimmer eyes Loose Eye Shadow (#2)
Stila - All Over Glow Face Color & Luminizer (Peachy Keen)
Stila - Glaze Lip Liner (Melon)
Stila - High Shine Lip Color (Ariel)
Stila - Shadow Pots Eye Mousse (Honey)
Stila - Lip Glaze Stick (Star-Fruit)
Stila - Eye Shadow Duo (Promenade)
Stila - Clear Color Moisturizing Lip Tint (Coral)
Stila - Shadow Pots Eye Mousse (Taupe)
Stila - Eye Shadow Duo (Lily)
Stila - High Shine Lip Color (Louise)
Stila - High Shine Lip color (Diane)
Stila - Refillable Compact
Stila - Refillable Compact


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Chipper said:


> *Rubyjuls* was gracious enough to post a link to beautyticket.com and I scored the following after a 2 day quick ship:
> 
> YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Peach Passion $19.99  ($34 retail)
> 
> Smashbox Tokidoki Soft Lights & Brush Set in "Dolce Vita" $17.99  ($48 retail)
> 
> Smashbox Tokidoki Stellina Mirror Compact  $11.99  ($34 retail)
> 
> I know the Tokidoki stuff was from last year but it killed me that I missed out and now I've found them for cheap!  Yaay!


Nice tokidoki stuff! I also got a few of the lipglosses after the fact, had to find them on da 'BAY but they were cheaper than they originally retailed at atleast!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

NYX eyeshadow- Champagne
NYX Black Eyeliner
NYX white cream shadow stick
Revlon pink lipstick


----------



## rubyjuls

Designer_Love, awesome Stila haul! I've been contemplating some of the newer Stila goodies on the Stila website (Barbie smudge posts!) so your haul is giving me double the urge!

Got my BeautyTicket goodies in the mail today!


----------



## Nieners

Ped Egg
Chanel django


----------



## _bebee

make up for ever primer


----------



## bunnymasseuse

A small Ulta haul...














I got some MF waterproof mascara since I have none... I hope it works!


----------



## purseprincess32

*Shu Uemura*
Rouge unlimited lipstick BG960
Lipgloss OR580N
Pressed black eyeshadowME black 990
Cream eye shadow taupe


----------



## chinkee21

Nice haul,* bunny*! I love those sun screen wipes!

I got MAC Technakohl liner in Greyprint


----------



## LovesYSL

Chanel Black Satin 

and this palette from YSL

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Ngj5Iw28L._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## ramonaquimby

Milani eyeshadow in Java Bean. Now I understand what all the hype is about.


----------



## Necromancer

A bottle of J'adore perfume, by Dior.


----------



## lantana19

I just bought this perfume from Etsy, I'm really excited to try it!


----------



## foxyqt

i bought *Bathina: Body So Fine* by Benefit! i wanted to try this for so long and i finally got it yesterday.. the packaging is just irrisistible!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

chinkee21 said:


> Nice haul,* bunny*! I love those sun screen wipes!
> 
> I got MAC Technakohl liner in Greyprint


Thanks Chinkee21!  Have you used them before? I got them on a whim, hoping they would do the base layer of protection and then follow up with spray later on... BH says I am over planning this.. but I can't afford to be red and burnt!


----------



## hillarystyle

those look amazing.  i'll have to check it out.




bunnymasseuse said:


> Nice tokidoki stuff! I also got a few of the lipglosses after the fact, had to find them on da 'BAY but they were cheaper than they originally retailed at atleast!


----------



## gina1023

Some OPIs I've been wanting:
Lincoln Park at Midnight
Movin' Out
You Ottaware Purple
Black Onyx


----------



## Coal Creek

Bobbi Brown Eye Shadows & Blush


----------



## chinkee21

TIGI Superstar Volumizing Shampoo, Conditioner & Blow Dry Lotion
TIGI Moisture Maniac Shampoo & Conditioner
TIGI S Factor Papaya Leave-In Conditioner
Dior Eyeshadow Palette in Night Butterfly
MUFE Eyeshadow #92
Clarins Sunscreen Spray Oil Progressive Tannning
Clarins After Sun Moisturizer for Body
Clarins After Sun Moisturizer for Face

*bunny*, yeap, I used to have those wipes, they worked great for me!


----------



## rubyjuls

Last minute 10% off VIB insider Sephora order:
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lashliner - Sequins
Philosophy I Love Candy Corn 3-in-1
OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour
2 items to save for gifts


----------



## rubyjuls

I've had these in my cart at Stila.com for several days and the new free shipping code put me over the edge.
Smudge Pot - Golden Noir
Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pot - Little Black Dress
Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pot - Purple Pumps
Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pot - Cobalt Clutch

I can not wait for these to arrive so I can play with them!


----------



## chinkee21

Lush order:

Flying Fox Shower Gel
Happy 4 Sad Shower Gel
Flying Saucers Shower Gel
My Fair Lady Gift Set

Cibu Shang High Volumizing Shampoo & Conditioner


----------



## sara999

b-glowing order:
philip b shin shine spray
philip b Light Weight Deep-Conditioning Creme Rinse- Paraben Free 
philip b Cucumber & Blue Orchid Hand & Body Creme
philip b African Shea Butter Gentle & Conditioning Shampoo
nuxe paris honey lip balm
diana b frangipani and peach body wash


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Lippmann 10th anniversary nail polish set...free (won from allure:]


----------



## one2many

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Lippmann 10th anniversary nail polish set...free (won from allure:]


 
Congrats!  You are so lucky.  I used to try to win stuff from Allure and I was never lucky enough.  Was it one of the enter at 12 o'clock contests or something different?


----------



## Loquita

sara999 said:


> b-glowing order:
> philip b shin shine spray
> philip b Light Weight Deep-Conditioning Creme Rinse- Paraben Free
> philip b Cucumber & Blue Orchid Hand & Body Creme
> philip b African Shea Butter Gentle & Conditioning Shampoo
> nuxe paris honey lip balm
> diana b frangipani and peach body wash



Nice haul!  I _love_ b-glowing, they have such great service and products...if you haven't tried the Nuxe balm yet, you will love it.


----------



## _bebee

bare escentuals buxom lashliner


----------



## sara999

Loquita said:


> Nice haul!  I _love_ b-glowing, they have such great service and products...if you haven't tried the Nuxe balm yet, you will love it.


i LOVe them too! such great CS and they always send you the best samples. i can't wait to see what the $100 worth of stuff is!! i am super excited for the balm too, i have the lip slip now and i SWEAR by it, i'd love to find another HG balm!!!


----------



## rubyjuls

HSN.com
Stila Jade smudge pot w/Precision Eyeliner Brush
Stila Kitten Collection (Kitten Smudge Pot, Black Cat Smudge Pot, Kitten Lip Glaze)

I never heard of b-glowing before, but now you guys have me intrigued.  *goes off to check it out*


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

mac eyeshadow6:fresh cut


----------



## rubyjuls

Lippmann.com
Celebrate Set
Party Like a Rock Star set

Here's hoping I'm lucky and get one of those $50 gift certificates!


----------



## ellacoach

rubyjuls said:


> Lippmann.com
> Celebrate Set
> Party Like a Rock Star set
> 
> Here's hoping I'm lucky and get one of those $50 gift certificates!


 
ohhh could you post swatches of your Lippmann polishes when you get them?


----------



## sara999

LOVe the party like a rockstar! the magenta glitter is tdf!!! i love lippmann polishes

ruby you should definitely check out b-glowing, they're a fantastic company (and they're doing a GWP of $100 worth of products when you spend $125, swoon!)


----------



## rubyjuls

ellacoach, I will definitely post swatches in the what polish are you wearing thread after I get them. 

Sara, I saw that they have a gwp!  I am such a sucker for those (especially ones where you actually get GOOD stuff).  I may have to buy some stuff and try them out.


----------



## sara999

well and all teh stuff they stock is so lush too i can't really resist!!! even without the GWP i always get at least 10-15 samples with even single item purchases so they've won me over completely!


----------



## m-s-m-d

I'm trying out Shu Uemura's depsea water mist....anyone used it before?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bunnymasseuse..what fun to have a makeup party in your backyard..


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Pearlglide liner in Fly by Blu
Viva La Juicy Perfume


----------



## girlygirl3

m-s-m-d said:


> I'm trying out Shu Uemura's depsea water mist....anyone used it before?


 
check out the thread for shu uemura!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/shu-uemura-products-313652.html


----------



## talexs

REN jojoba micro bead purifying facial scrub
TOCCA giulietta edp
TOCCA brigitte edp
MARIO BADESCU drying lotion
FRESH nectarine milk body lotion
TRISH MCEVOY beta hydroxy pads
REDKEN velvet whip
BED HEAD headrush


----------



## chinkee21

Clarins Sun Wrinkle Control Cream Ultra Protection SPF30
Clarins Sun Control Stick for Face SPF30
YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick #2 & #19


----------



## juneping

jurlique - cleansing foam, rose mist, exfoilate 

perfekt beauty - this thing is sooo expensive. i like it though. stay longer than the pressed powder i used to use.


----------



## chinkee21

MD Skincare Sun Protection Packettes
Obagi ELASTIderm Eyecream


----------



## J`adore LV

Shu Uemura eyelash curler
Sephora Professional Plantinum Air Brush#55 
Kat Von D painted love lipstick--rosary


----------



## rubyjuls

b-glowing (Sara's fault! )
Lip Slip
Cocoa Lip Scrub
French Milled Shea Butter Soap in Lychee Rose and Wild Blackberry
Butter London Nail Polish in Chancer and Prince's Plum
Huge Lips Skinny Hips Lip Gloss in Red Soles and Worship Kate
$100 Gift With Purchase Beauty Extravaganza

Beauty.com
Lippmann Polishes in Marquee Moon, No More Drama, and *****es Brew
Urban Decay Pocket Rocket lipgloss in James
Barbie Loves Stila Lip Enamel Trio
Butter London Nail Polish in Tramp Stamp
Lippmann Holiday nail polish - free gwp
Zero bag w/samples - gwp


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey all...I need more e/s like a hole in the head, LMAO.

Urban Decay book of shadows, volume 2. 
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Rockstar.


----------



## gina1023

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey all...I need more e/s like a hole in the head, LMAO.
> 
> Urban Decay book of shadows, volume 2.
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Rockstar.


 
You're really gonna love the new BoS!!


----------



## talexs

Hanae Mori EDT
Gucci Flora


----------



## Pursegrrl

gina1023 said:


> You're really gonna love the new BoS!!


 
Thanks, Gina!  yeah, I have the first one as well and was a little on the fence b/c there are a few repeats...but just a few .  UD e/s texture is wonderful!


----------



## gina1023

Pursegrrl said:


> Thanks, Gina! yeah, I have the first one as well and was a little on the fence b/c there are a few repeats...but just a few . UD e/s texture is wonderful!


 
There's a purple, a green and a neutral taupey color I SO wish they'd make permanent!


----------



## Pursegrrl

gina1023 said:


> There's a purple, a green and a neutral taupey color I SO wish they'd make permanent!


 
oooh, which, if you don't mind my asking?  I'm still getting familiar with the colors and what is LE vs. permanent .

Oh and since trying Mushroom I also tried Midnight Cowboy Rides again and YDK too


----------



## Mommyx2

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey all...I need more e/s like a hole in the head, LMAO.
> 
> Urban Decay book of shadows, volume 2.
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Rockstar.



I love the 24/7 liners!  I'm actually wearing Rockstar right now and I'm impressed that it has held up in the HOT California weather.  I applied it straight to my lids too.  I usually use primer or loose powder before I do anything to my eyes.

How many e/s have glitter in the BOS, vol 2?  I love UD e/s, but I stay away from anything with glitter.  I had a glitter stuck on my eye once and it was torture!  It looked like I had pink eye for days!


----------



## one2many

Waiting and waiting for my elf minerals package to come.  It's been sitting at my local post office for a day and half now and why aren't they delivering it and I've already gotten today's mail.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Mommyx2 said:


> I love the 24/7 liners! I'm actually wearing Rockstar right now and I'm impressed that it has held up in the HOT California weather. I applied it straight to my lids too. I usually use primer or loose powder before I do anything to my eyes.
> 
> How many e/s have glitter in the BOS, vol 2? I love UD e/s, but I stay away from anything with glitter. I had a glitter stuck on my eye once and it was torture! It looked like I had pink eye for days!


 
heya Mommy!

Let's see, BOS volume 2 has at least one glitter e/s for sure - midnight cowboy rides again.  it's a little more beige than the midnight cowboy in volume 1.

I know what you mean - I used the midnight cowboy as a highlighter on a whim before going to work one morning and by lunch time I looked like I was ready to go clubbing or something - glitter all over my temples!   Even over a mac paint pot that finish doesn't stick too well.

I don't know the other finishes - yikes I need some help here!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> heya Mommy!
> 
> Let's see, BOS volume 2 has at least one glitter e/s for sure - midnight cowboy rides again. it's a little more beige than the midnight cowboy in volume 1.
> 
> I know what you mean - I used the midnight cowboy as a highlighter on a whim before going to work one morning and by lunch time I looked like I was ready to go clubbing or something - glitter all over my temples!  Even over a mac paint pot that finish doesn't stick too well.
> 
> I don't know the other finishes - yikes I need some help here!


 
OK DUHHHH, go to the urbandecay website, PG :

BOS volume 2: 
NEW/exclusive shades: AC/DC (deep eggplant shimmer), Nylon (champagne sparkler), Mushroom (taupey-gunmetal), Sphynx (pink sparkle/shimmer), Jinx (bright blue shimmer), Homegrown (bright green shimmer), Misdemeanor (deep teal sparkle), and Perversion (matte black). 

Existing/best-selling shades: Sellout, Gunmetal, Ecstasy, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Twice Baked, Half Baked, Flipside and YDK. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## bnjj

Korres Yoghurt Regimen Kit.

Every month when I get my facial, my aesthetician tells me that I am dehydrated and now that winter is coming I knew I would need something even more hydrating and this seemed to get good reviews so I picked it up at Sephora today.  I was originally only intending to buy the moisturizer but this kit wasn't that much more and came with full size moisturizer and hydrating mask plus a good size eye cream and cleanser.  Sephora let me return the unopened Hope in a Jar that I had and wouldn't be using since it wasn't hydrating enough so this kit only cost $9 and I used a GC.  Pretty good deal. 

Does anyone have any experience with this yoghurt line?


----------



## purseprincess32

OOh cool! Korres makes some great products that are natural. I like them.


----------



## ladystara

one2many said:


> Waiting and waiting for my elf minerals package to come.  It's been sitting at my local post office for a day and half now and why aren't they delivering it and I've already gotten today's mail.



I want to order ELF minerals too!  Did you get free shipping with the 75% off?  I've been loving their stuff!


----------



## chinkee21

Lush order:

Sweetie Pie Shower Jelly
World Piece Ballistic
Big Blue Ballistic
Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream
Smitten Hand Cream
Amandopondo Bubble Bar
Turbo Bubble Bar

Pacifica Bali Lime Papaya Body Butter
Pacifica Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Body BUtter
Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Body Butter

Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo


----------



## one2many

ladystara said:


> I want to order ELF minerals too! Did you get free shipping with the 75% off? I've been loving their stuff!


 
No I didn't think you could combine coupons so I didn't even try.  I have ordered so much of their stuff lately.  I took advantage of their 75% off studio line too.

Do you ever panic and think omg something is wrong with my package, maybe they can't read my shipping address?  I was checking my front stoop all day today waiting.  I'm hoping tomorrow.  (Fingers crossed)

Even without free shipping definitely take advantage of the 75% off minerals!


----------



## bebeexo

bnjj said:


> Korres Yoghurt Regimen Kit.
> 
> Every month when I get my facial, my aesthetician tells me that I am dehydrated and now that winter is coming I knew I would need something even more hydrating and this seemed to get good reviews so I picked it up at Sephora today.  I was originally only intending to buy the moisturizer but this kit wasn't that much more and came with full size moisturizer and hydrating mask plus a good size eye cream and cleanser.  Sephora let me return the unopened Hope in a Jar that I had and wouldn't be using since it wasn't hydrating enough so this kit only cost $9 and I used a GC.  Pretty good deal.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this yoghurt line?



I tried the yoghurt cream sample, it's really hydrating and you only need to put a little on but I just couldn't get over the smell. I like their wild rose more, just as hydrating but with a better smell.


----------



## rubyjuls

*HauteLook*
_Rock & Republic_
Lust Pressed Blush
Envy Eye Colour
Chronic Eye Colour
Call Me Pressed Blush
_LoLLIA_
Inspire Shea Butter Handcreme
Inspire Little Luxe Eau De Parfum 
Inspire Bubble Bath

*BeautyHabit *
Les Parfums de Rosine - Pousseire de Rose - 50ml 
The Pink Room - Parfum No. 1 - Eau de Parfum - 50ml 
Paul & Joe - Limited Edition - Nail Enamel - All That Glitters (003)


----------



## bnjj

bebeexo said:


> I tried the yoghurt cream sample, it's really hydrating and you only need to put a little on but I just couldn't get over the smell. I like their wild rose more, just as hydrating but with a better smell.


 
I asked at Sephora which would be better for me and they suggested the Yoghurt line.  I used it this morning and didn't mind the smell.  

If next month when I get my facial I am told I am still dehydrated, I will take this back and try the Wild Rose.  The SA at Sephora told me a few times to let her know if the yoghurt line was not hydrating enough for me.


----------



## one2many

Yay my package came today.  I got the elf minerals starter kit, the big size booster, five mineral glosses and a free candy shop lip tin.


----------



## gina1023

Pursegrrl said:


> oooh, which, if you don't mind my asking? I'm still getting familiar with the colors and what is LE vs. permanent .
> 
> Oh and since trying Mushroom I also tried Midnight Cowboy Rides again and YDK too


 
AC/DC and Misdemeanor are my faves followed by Mushroom.


----------



## _bebee

nokdu exfoliator


----------



## Pursegrrl

gina1023 said:


> AC/DC and Misdemeanor are my faves followed by Mushroom.


 
Sweet!    So fun to play with these!!


----------



## pond23

I recently bought Chanel's "Cristalle" EDT Spray, a fragrance I have loved since my freshman year of college.


----------



## Mommyx2

Pursegrrl said:


> heya Mommy!
> 
> Let's see, BOS volume 2 has at least one glitter e/s for sure - midnight cowboy rides again.  it's a little more beige than the midnight cowboy in volume 1.
> 
> I know what you mean - I used the midnight cowboy as a highlighter on a whim before going to work one morning and by lunch time I looked like I was ready to go clubbing or something - glitter all over my temples!   Even over a mac paint pot that finish doesn't stick too well.
> 
> I don't know the other finishes - yikes I need some help here!



Hi pg!  Thanks for the info!  I think I should put off buying more UD e/s until I try the stuff I bought during the F&F sale.  The return period is almost up so I gotta hurry!  I'm liking everything that I've tried so far, but there's still a bunch of e/s, l/l, and e/l I need to test.  I'm also willing to say that the 24/7 e/l are now my favorite!  I've been using Revlon colorstay e/l forever but UD has way better color choices.  I still use Revlon if I want non-sparkly black, brown, purple, navy, or teal e/l though.  I bought 12 UD 24/7 e/l and have used most of them and I love them all!  I learned that I could layer them if I didn't like how they looked alone.  Sorry if this whole thing is ot.... I'm just uber excited about my goodies.  Don't get me started on the l/s in Natural!


----------



## Sweetwon

Essie ~ Pink Glove Service nail polish
Cover Girl ~ Lash Blast Luxe mascara


----------



## PrincessMe

I went to Henri Bendel's & went nuts at Mally makeup..Im so obsessed since I bought her concealer (that I love)!!

I bought the eye shaping wand, the brow kit , the double ended lipstick, the glossy liner, the primer, the powder and an eyeshadow..I love it all


----------



## Divyaangana

chinkee21 said:


> Lush order:
> 
> Sweetie Pie Shower Jelly
> World Piece Ballistic
> Big Blue Ballistic
> Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream
> Smitten Hand Cream
> Amandopondo Bubble Bar
> Turbo Bubble Bar
> 
> Pacifica Bali Lime Papaya Body Butter
> Pacifica Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Body BUtter
> Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Body Butter
> 
> Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo


Have you ever tried/smelled any of the Pacifica stuff before? I'm really curious about how the line is. I hear the scents are to die for.


----------



## alexandra28

DIOR Fall Purple Nail Polish
DIOR Brow Liner
DIOR Neutral Duo Eye shadows

MAC Red Pigment


----------



## one2many

Just ordered Smashbox Photo Finish Face Primer in the 0.5 oz.  I hope this stuff works at least semi descent cause that is a teeny tiny amount.  I paid $8.99 for it so I don't think I overpaid compared to some of the other prices I've seen around.


----------



## yellow08

Essie in Watermelon and Chichilly (sp.)


----------



## chinkee21

Divyaangana said:


> Have you ever tried/smelled any of the Pacifica stuff before? I'm really curious about how the line is. I hear the scents are to die for.


 
Actually, these are my first Pacifica stuff! I was lemming whether to get the 22oz lotion or the 8oz tubs, in the end I got the smaller sizes just in case I didn't like them.


----------



## kippeydale

Estee Lauder:
3 Doublewear Shadow Cremes:
Pink Amethyst
Silver Star
Blue Velvet (going to use this as a base for MAC's Photorealism quad)

Automatic Eye Pencil Duo in Jade (liner for Photorealism quad)

MAC Party Line lipstick


----------



## Hielostar

Hit a Trade Secret for some clearance nail polish:

Essie - Mod Squad
OPI - Catherine the Grape
OPI - Designer Series: Fantasy


----------



## apsaras

After reading this review I bought "MySpring It" Facial hair remover
http://www.thefashionablehousewife.com/08/2009/facial-hair-removal-cheap-easy-and-comfortable/
Its really quick, easy and comfortable to remove my facial hair..Its reusable and cheap..I give it thumbs up!


----------



## chinahopes

Urban Decay eyeshadow palette
Sephora makeup remover
On a Clear Day Philosophy treatment
Sephora Brushes 17&29

I fell in LOVE with Urban Decay's URB e/s but they were out... does anyone have this?


----------



## getmotive.ated

all from sephora.com

kat von d painted love lipstick in 'lolita'
kat von d 'sinner' perfume
kat von d tattoo concealer in 'sand'
kat von d 'angeleno' train-case
frederic fekkai brilliant glossing shampoo & conditioner
frederic fekkai brilliant glossing sheer shine mist
opi for sephora nail polish in 'never enough shoes' - black w. multi-colored glitter
opi for sephora nail polish in 'whats a tire jack?' - black


----------



## Pursefanatic85

2 Philosophy I love Candy Corn 3-in-1:] It smells amazing. I've been using it as shampoo & it works great!


----------



## lazeny

I recently bought these items:

Chanel Rouge Allure in Intuitive,  
Shu Uemura Mixed Cleansing Oil Travel Kit
Shu Uemura HP Balancing Cleansing Oil Travel Kit
Hanae Mori Magical Moon EDP
Hanae Mori Butterfly EDP
Burt's Bees Peppermint Foot Lotion.


----------



## TaylorEsq

Chanel Hydramax Gel Creme
Smashbox Halo Hydrating Powder
Cle De Peau Concealer
Sephora Platinum Powder Brush


----------



## mysticrita

Nars Multiple : Portofino.
Dior Lip Glow. (love it !)
Chanel Waterproof pencil liner in Espresso (really nice)


----------



## Drdolphin

I just purchased a bunch of stuff from Sephora.

 Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain Jewel Lipstick Compact - Gala 21  
 Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain Jewel Lipstick Compact - Gisele 08
 Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head - Delicate Skin
 Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain Jewel Lipstick Compact - Galia 03
 Dior Addict Lip Glow
 Smashbox O-Gloss

I also purchased a Smashbox kit from QVC and two Clinique lipsticks.


----------



## chinkee21

More Lush stuff:

Bathos Bubble Bar
Flosty Gritter Bubble Bar
Golden Slumbers Ballistic
Honey Lumps Ballistic

Philosophy Red Velvet Cake 3-in-1 Shampoo, Shower Gel, Bubble Bath
Philosophy Haunted House Trio
Philosophy Gingerbread House Trio

MAC Viva Glam II & VI lipstick
MAC eyeliner sharpener
MAC Lipglass in On Display
YSL Rouge Pur Lipstick in Pink Satin
Dior Addict Lipstick in Undressed Pink & Rose Lingerie


----------



## provcoll

Infusion d'Iris by Prada Body lotion


----------



## pinkinthecity

I saw the Barble Loves Stila collection at Sephora today, and it was love!  I wanted everything, but I eventually settled for the eye shadow palette (12 colors for $28?  Yes, please!) and the lip gloss trio.  The packaging got my attention, but after I swatched the colors on the back of my hand, I decided I had to have it.  I cannot wait to play with my new goodies this weekend!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sephora Makeup Brush Set
Cargo Lipstick

- both from Sephora.


----------



## talexs

Liter bottles of Bumble and Bumble Creme de Coco Shampoo & Conditioner


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Glossimer in Spark
Chanel nail polish in Gondola

They are both such gorgeous shades of red. I love them both!


----------



## Divyaangana

pinkinthecity said:


> I saw the Barble Loves Stila collection at Sephora today, and it was love!  I wanted everything, but I eventually settled for the eye shadow palette (12 colors for $28?  Yes, please!) and the lip gloss trio.  The packaging got my attention, but after I swatched the colors on the back of my hand, I decided I had to have it.  I cannot wait to play with my new goodies this weekend!



I want the eyeshadow palette too. It looks gorgeous. But I'm trying to be good about my beauty spending. Although so far it's not really happening.


----------



## chinkee21

Lush

Chai Shower Gel
Fairy Jasmine Ballistic
Schnuggle Massage Bar
Into Thin Air Massage Bar
Sunny Citrus Soap


----------



## Bag Lady 923

So I went on a major haul as an early bday treat so here goes...
MAC Dollymix blush
MAC Satin Taupe refill (first eyeshadow I ever ran out of)
MAC Starnova lustreglass
MAC Russian Red lipglass
Mark blush in cameo glo
Mark blush in after glo
Mark glossblossom gloss
Milani blush mai tai
NYX blush Desert Rose
NYX jungle fever e/s
NYX Atlantic e/s
NYX jumbo eye pencils in black bean, dk brown, iced mocha, slate, pots and pans, gold and purple
NYX gloss in wild orchid
NYX gloss in golden prune
Zoya Savita
Zoya Loredana
whew... I'm still waiting for some items to arrive!


----------



## Divyaangana

chinkee21 said:


> Lush
> 
> Chai Shower Gel
> Fairy Jasmine Ballistic
> Schnuggle Massage Bar
> Into Thin Air Massage Bar
> Sunny Citrus Soap



Can I ask what you think of the Chai Shower Gel? It sounds like it would smell delicious.


----------



## oonik

From Body Shop:

Strawberry Body Polish
Clementine Body Polish
Pink Grapefruit Body Scrub
African Spa Body Scrub

All in travel sizes tho as I just wanted to try all of 'em out


----------



## gina1023

From Ulta:
3 Redken All Soft Shampoo Liters
OPI Chocolate Cherry
UD Freakshow deluxe e/s

From The Body Shop:
Vit. C Intensive Night Serum

From Sephora:
Narciso Rodriguez for Her Purse Roll-On Perfume -My all time fave perfume
UD 24/7 eyeliners in Lust and Underground
Kat von D e/s in King Cobra and Groupie
Diorskin Nude powder foundation (backup)
Diorshow Iconic mascara (backup)
UDPP (backup)
500 point gift- Kat von D e/s palette, 4 colors (I think its only avail in stores??)


----------



## conrad18

NARS Duo Eyeshadow in Paris and Smashbox O-Plump Lipgloss

Cant wait to try both tomorrow!


----------



## godsavechanel

MUFE 29, 127 and 165 eyeshadows
Stila All dolled up palette


----------



## talexs

Mario Badescu Special Healing Powder
Tweezerman Tweezers
Essie "Mover and Shaker"


----------



## exotikittenx

Physician's Formula Organic Wear Peachy Glow Bronzer  (love it!)


----------



## chinkee21

Divyaangana said:


> Can I ask what you think of the Chai Shower Gel? It sounds like it would smell delicious.


 
You either love or hate this scent, I've read mixed reviews on this one, but to me, it smells yummy, cinnamony goodness with a hint of ginger, I love it!


----------



## chinkee21

Lush.co.uk order again!

17 Cherry Tree Lane Soap
Banana Moon Soap
Hot Java Ballistic
2 Timing Tart Bubble Bar


----------



## Angel1988

Guerlain: l'heure bleu eye shadow palette
Guerlain: G de Guerlain lipstick number 60


----------



## Joana

Nail polishes *OPI*:
Vodka&Caviar
Hopelessly In Love
Makes Men Blush

*SECHE VITE* DRY FAST TOP COAT + RESTORE


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Found some strange polishes while on my cruise, these were bought in St. Kitts? I think.













Some mention being Toluene free, others don't, one even says it includes fiberglass!  Most don't have any color name listed.

I hope these don't kill my nails!  Got them all for 11$ US.


----------



## kippeydale

Estee Lauder Doublewear Powder Foundation

From *bay:
a sample bottle of Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation
Lancome Cheek brush
Lancome Mineral Bronzer Brush (soooo nice...)


----------



## nwhite

Just ordered the Snake Charmer eyeshadow palette by LORAC.  This is my first eyeshadow purchase from them.  Excited to try it out!


----------



## chinkee21

Lush:

Something Wicked Bath Melt
Aqua Mirabilis Bath Melt
Temple of Truth BBS
Aura Suavis BBS
Psychodelic BBS

Isle of Eden:

Give Me My Pumpkin or Die Body Cream
Pumpkin Velvet Cake Body Wash
Ghost Apple Fantasy Whipped Body Butter
The Flying Dutchman Body Wash
Dirt Cake Butter Whip
Dirt Cake Cashmere Creme Body Wash
Carnival of Doom Body Cream
Carnival of Doom Cashmere Creme Body Wash


----------



## nwhite

bunnymasseuse said:


> Found some strange polishes while on my cruise, these were bought in St. Kitts? I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mention being Toluene free, others don't, one even says it includes fiberglass! Most don't have any color name listed.
> 
> I hope these don't kill my nails! Got them all for 11$ US.


 
Pretty colors!  I'm really liking the first two


----------



## miamialli

Would you believe that I walked into a Sephora yesterday with all the time in the world and $400 in my wallet and walked out - with- nothing??? what's wrong with me?


----------



## kippeydale

This just in...
MAC Glamour Check ES
MAC Hand-Finish MB


----------



## Pinkpuff09

divavillage.com/images/Oct05/bliss-tan-for-all-seasons_w.jpg

(I hope this picture thing works)
Bliss A Tan For All Seasons... Very natural looking, I love it. Can leave streaks if you don't rub it in well enough, but that's true with all self-tanners. It smells pretty good too.






This mascara (MUFE Smoky Lash) is honestly better than Dior Diorshow!!! Especially if you like a little more drama. Even though Dior Show gives you the curl, the volume and the length, Smoky Lash gives you all that x3. My favorite mascara so far.


----------



## Chipper

miamialli said:


> Would you believe that I walked into a Sephora yesterday with all the time in the world and $400 in my wallet and walked out - with- nothing??? what's wrong with me?



LOL....congrats?


----------



## cherubicanh

Hot pink lipstick!


----------



## kmarney

Nars eye cream and ORGASM LipGloss! LOL!


----------



## LovesYSL

I just bought two Chanel polishes- Vamp and Allegoria.


----------



## Sweetwon

Chanel polish ~ Vendetta


----------



## monokuro

Bought this Caruso steam roller set thing. Hope it's promising.


----------



## chinkee21

More Isle of Eden:

Opera of the Night Body Milk
Arctic Flame Body Wash
Parfum A La Guillotine Sugar Scrub
Eyes of Blood Sugar Scrub
Can't Sleep, Clowns Will Eat Me! Whipped Butter
Seance Room of Doom Body Lotion
Boudoir of Bleeding Walls Body Wash
Sneaky Secret Passage Body Butter
Moving Among Mortals Whipped Butter
Blue Island Water Body Milk
White Chocolate Vanilla Apples Body Wash

MAC On Display Lipglass
MAC New Spirit Lipglass
MAC Hold the Pose Lipstick
TSL Rouge Volupte Carress Pink Lipstick
MAC Asphalt Flowers EDT


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Nail Polish in Jade (yippee!)
Chanel Nail Polish in Jade Rose
Chanel Eyeshadow Quad in Spices (my first foray into Chanel makeup)

And the 2 polishes are even more gorgeous in person. There is NO WAY a picture can do it true justice.


----------



## yeliab

Does Hair Colour count?  I purchased Goldwell Neutralights and Topchic to go from medium brown to light ash brown/Dark Ash blonde.  I have yet to do this...  Since my purse addiction is severe   I'm resorting to colouring my hair at home.


----------



## cailinzheng

Mac Hello Kitty Blush in Tippy, Fun n Games, lipglass in Mimmy and MSF in So Ceylon.


----------



## karester

Essie np in Antique Rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pro Palette
2 Shadows Vanilla and Moon's Reflection
Chanel Nail Polish Jade Rose


----------



## Sylia

A couple of NARS lipsticks in Heat Weave (orange red) and Fast Ride (a fabulous Fall color, it is a kind of dark berry color).


----------



## gina1023

10 vial sampler set from Wylde Ivy on Etsy.  I chose: Starling, Little Shop in Salem, Black Tobacco, Sweetgrass, Sweet Earth, White Cashmere, Azura, Ember, Black Patch and He Loves Me Not.  Ready for them to come in so I can give them a go.


----------



## alexandra28

Peter Thomas Roth - Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel
MAC Quad Tone Gray
Victoria Jackson cosmetics bag full of stuff from Sam's Club (eyeshadows, bronzer, lipgloss, brushes, tons of goodies)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I just received my Chanel polish in Jade today and a couple of weeks ago I picked up Chanel's Blue Wish lip gloss and polish.


----------



## Loquita

MAC Quad Tone: Gray (I am dying to test this one out!!!)
UD Eyeshadow Primer
MAC Blush in Fleur Power
MAC lipglasses in New Berry and Runway Fave
MAC l/s in Hot Tahiti
MAC l/l in Half Red
MAC e/s in Digit
MAC empty quad palette (for my travels)


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Mac lipglass and chanel inimitable mascara which by the way, is so overrated. Drugstore mascara is way better imo.


----------



## girlygirl3

Shu Uemura haul at BG's beauty event:
cleansing oil (pink)
hard formula brow pencil in seal brown
rouge unlimited l/s from the new collection BR 786 (gorgeous!)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ysl Blush Variation


----------



## _bebee

a few dior eyeshadow


----------



## bunnymasseuse

A small run to Sally's Beauty...
Nina Ultra Pro Salon Formula (never used before) in Smoke-N-Mirrors
Finger Paints (never used before) in Easel come, Easel go!
China Glaze in Fairy Dust and Lubu Heels








Then to Ulta...
Smashbox Complexion Perfection in Fair
Essie Pink is the Link Trio Box
Nail Tek Foundation III Ridge-Filling Nail Strengthener
CHI: (D=discounted)
Brown Sands on Maui Beaches (D)
Aqua Water on the Isles of Mikonos (D)
Purple Nights at the Mexican Riviera (D)
Hot Ring Illusion Around Saturn
I Am Thankful For My Earth
Opi You Don't Know Jacques! Suede
Essie:
Steel-ing the Scene
Sag Harbor (D)
Piggy Polish Seas the Day
Davies Gate Lemon Made Bath & Shower Gel


----------



## monokuro

GVP Smoothing Cream comparable to Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.
Paul Mitchell Straight Works
Nexxus Heat Protexx
Ion Effective Care Treatment.


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Pink Frosted Layer Cake 3 in 1


----------



## chinkee21

Divyaangana said:


> Have you ever tried/smelled any of the Pacifica stuff before? I'm really curious about how the line is. I hear the scents are to die for.


 
I know it's a little late, but I just thought I'd update you, I just got my Pacifica Body Butters order. Although I love the formulation, non sticky and absorbs nicely, I have to say:

Pacifica Bali Lime Papaya Body Butter - I can't stand the smell!
Pacifica Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Body BUtter -Smells fabulous!
Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Body Butter- Smells fabulous!

HTH!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mini haul from BathandBodyWorks

White Citrus body scrub
Gauze Sponge
True Blue Too Shea 100% Shea Butter
True Blue Shea Cashmere hand cream
Slatkin & Co Pumpkin Patch Room spray


----------



## Nieners




----------



## one2many

TRESemme Smoothing Creme and Simply No Frizz spray gel (I am finally trying to tame this frizz)
Queen Helene's Mint Julep Masque (first time trying it)
Avon mark Snap To It Mini Custom Color Palette (for the mark blush I've had sitting in its plastic cover for years)
Free LipFusion XL courtesy of facebook (has a nice minty smell, isn't sticky but didn't plump at all so not worth the price for those who are paying)


----------



## jpgoeth

MAJOR haul from Zoya (before the Oct 1 price increase!):
Nova
Luna
Astr
Savita
Harlow
Cyma
Delilah
Juicy
Kalista
LC
Paris
Pru
Trixie
Eva
Demi
Pinta
Michelle
Mieko
Morgan
Moxie
Raven
Rihana
Freja
Heidi


----------



## kabaker

I have been BAAAD the past few days...

From Beautycrunch.com
Stila out of line smudge pot trio
The Best of Stila Kit

From Avon-
Bent eyeliner brush
Ergonomic eyeliner brush
Bright lights shadow stix in Wow-Them-White, Vibrant Violet, and Totally Turquoise
Ultra Color Riche Mousse lipstick in Very Cherry

I have never tried Avon before so I am really curious to see how the products are. I also have a good friend that is a rep so I enjoy helping her out.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Today I went to Ulta and got...

Mario Badescu honey moisturizer
Evian facial water


----------



## kabaker

Sooooo Im back.... I cashed in some points on my debit card and got some Sephora gift cards... I bought:

Too faced glamour to go III palette
Too faced mini pink leopard bronzing powder
Barbie love Stila All Doll'd up eyeshadow palette


----------



## ladystara

kabaker said:


> Sooooo Im back.... I cashed in some points on my debit card and got some Sephora gift cards... I bought:
> 
> Too faced glamour to go III palette
> Too faced mini pink leopard bronzing powder
> Barbie love Stila All Doll'd up eyeshadow palette



Ohh!! I want to try the Glamour to go III!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Went to Sally's

Nail Polish Remover
Pre Moistened Towelettes for Face
China Glaze polishes - Stella & Dreamsicle
Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Ellapretty

borghese La Strada Rose polish

burts bees Naturally Ageless Intensive Repairing Serum (I'm loving it!)


----------



## monokuro

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo & Conditioner. 7.99/each
Wanted to try out Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Curl scrunching gel sample .97$
John Frieda Frizz-Ease Take Charge Mousse .97$


----------



## gina1023

Kat von D Autograph eyeliner in: Homie, Turbo Lover and Proud Peacock
UD Brow Box in Honey Pot, needing something less "red" for my brows even though I'm a redhead.


----------



## lovebaseball

I bought 3 nail polishes:
Color Club - Wild At Heart
China Glaze - Draped In Velvet
China Glaze - Rodeo Fanatic


----------



## girlygirl3

Just got presaled some NARS @ Saks:
Sheer Matte Foundation in Barcelona
Bahamas lip pencil
Supervixen lip gloss to top it off


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

MAC Style Black Haul:

Midnight Media Mattene
Blackfire Glimmergloss
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Grease Paint Stick


----------



## coconutsboston

Sephora Haul - 

Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit 
Smashbox Eye Shadow Duo  - Glow/Getter 
DiorSkin AirFlash Spray Foundation 
Stila The Precious Pearl Palette 

Oops, I was BAD!


----------



## Lady&theBag

MAC Dazzleglass Creme Lip Gloss
Creme Allure
Totally Fab
Amorous


----------



## chinkee21

MAC stuff:

Night Violet Mattene Lipstick
Young Punk MES
Gilt By Association MES
Blue Flame MES
VAE x 4
VATM x 4

Dazzleglass Creme in Amorous & My Favorite Pink 

Isle Of Eden Stuff:

Parfum de Guillotine Sugar Scrub
Eyes of Blood Sugar Scrub
Phantom Carriage Sugar Scrub

Lush:

Silky Underwear Dusting Powder
2 Pleasure Dough Bubble Bar Slice (backup)
2 MMM Melting Marshmallow Moments (backup)
2 Avobath Ballistic (backup)
2 Ceridwen's Cauldron Melt (backup)
1 Blackberry Ballistic (backup)
2 Floating Island Melt (backup)
2 Marzibain Bubble Bar Slice (backup)
2 Waving Not Drowning Ballistic (backup)


----------



## alexandra28

MAC
- Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
- MES Cinderfella
- MES Gilt By Association


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Sea island cotton bubble bath
True Blue Spa mini pedi kit


----------



## girlygirl3

Barney's beauty event haul:
Shu Uemura Phyto Emulsion 
Shu Uemura Phyto Radiance Boosting Lotion
Shu Uemura Ultimate Expression mascara
Chanel Blush in Fandango (love it, bronzer-like)
Shiseido Perfect Rouge Lipstick in Venetian Rose (RS711, a beautiful mauve that's not too sheer & shimmery)


----------



## NIUiceprincess

Got gift cards on my birthday so I got the following this week 

Benefit Coralista blush
Benefit creaseless cream shadow in Get Figgy
Benefit Hello Flawless in Honey 
Benefit Velvet eyeshadow in Dandy Brandy

and she tossed in a complimentary double tipped lip gloss and sample size of Badgal mascara as a late birthday gift


----------



## talexs

alexandra28 said:


> MAC
> - Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
> - MES Cinderfella
> - MES Gilt By Association


 
Would you mind letting us know what you think of the mask, thanks!


----------



## mysticrita

Mac foudation SPF 15. Light.
Mac viva glam V..amazing everyday color with sparkles.
Nars Duo creme, madagascar color. one shimerring taupe/purple and one matte (but in cream !) peach color..
I also bought lip gloss from Nars color : striptease, promising ? well really not, was TACKY ! ew.. returned it !

I bought everything for everyday use


----------



## klj

Laura Mercier~hydrating foundation primer

MAC~shadows:Style snob and Fig

Sephora~2 eye pencils in dark brown...I love them..so inexpensive and work really well~


----------



## exotikittenx

it'sanaddiction said:


> Mini haul from BathandBodyWorks
> 
> White Citrus body scrub
> Gauze Sponge
> True Blue Too Shea 100% Shea Butter
> True Blue Shea Cashmere hand cream
> Slatkin & Co Pumpkin Patch Room spray




I love that pumpkin scent!!!


----------



## MrsJ1920

Took a trip to MAC yesterday.  The Style Black collection is TDF...

-"Seriously Hip" nail polish (wearing it on my toes now)
-"Baby Goth Girl" nail polish
-"Gilt by Association" eye shadow
-"Cinderfella" eyeshadow
-"Young Punk" eyeshadow

-"My Favorite Pink" Creme Dazzleglass

I think I'll be returning to get the Volcanic Ash mask and exfoliator.


----------



## keodi

For my birthday, I recieved 2 coastal scents 88 palettes and I bought 4 mac volcanic ash exfoliators..


----------



## Loquita

A lil' bit of MAC fun:

- VAE (I held back and only got one until I try it...then I may just stock up!!)
- Went a bit nutty with the new Dazzlecremes: Sublime Shine, Luscious Spark and Soft Dazzle (I may go back for Amorous, tho...but I have to see how it compares to the New Berry Lipglass that I just got (and love)
- Glimmerglass in Blackware
- LE brush #214 (Short shader brush)


----------



## Drdolphin

A Sephora splurge:

Stila Convertible Color - Lillium
Dior Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick - Backstage Pink
Yves Saint Laurent MASCARA VOLUME EFFET FAUX CILS Mascara - Sublime Grey
Stila Barbie&#8482; Loves Stila Lip Enamel Trio
Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Original
Sephora Brand Happy Birthday Beautiful! - Sephora Brand Super Shimmer Lip Gloss in Precious Pink, Rosy Glow & Bronzed Beauty


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - DSQuared2 Greasepaint stick V
YSL - FAUX CILS Black Mascara
NARS Quad 9952 - Essential Eye Palette
Mary Kay - Microdermabrasion Set
Mary Kay - Acne Gel
Mary Kay - Medium Coverage Liquid Foundation
Mary Kay - Eye Makeup Remover
Clinique - Eye and Makeup Remover


----------



## alexandra28

Hi,
The mask is ok. I will not be returning, as i like it. But it did not impressed me that much. I find the Peter Thomas Roth Enzyme mask more effect for my skin as well as the Proactive Refining Mask. Both of these are more expensive than the MAC one. I love masks and i use them 2 to 3 times a week, therefore i might be a bit more picky with masks. I do recommend you to go to your local MAC counter and ask them for a sample. They are always pretty nice about that. I got a sample of the exfoliator. And while that one is good as well, it did not wow me either. I will not be purchasing the exfoliator as I currently have others at the moment. 
I hope this helps 



talexs said:


> Would you mind letting us know what you think of the mask, thanks!


----------



## sweet8684girl

alexandra28 said:


> Hi,
> The mask is ok. I will not be returning, as i like it. But it did not impressed me that much. I find the Peter Thomas Roth Enzyme mask more effect for my skin as well as the Proactive Refining Mask. Both of these are more expensive than the MAC one. I love masks and i use them 2 to 3 times a week, therefore i might be a bit more picky with masks. I do recommend you to go to your local MAC counter and ask them for a sample. They are always pretty nice about that. I got a sample of the exfoliator. And while that one is good as well, it did not wow me either. I will not be purchasing the exfoliator as I currently have others at the moment.
> I hope this helps



I'm sorry to hijack the post but I was wondering what exfoliators you use? I was thinking about picking up the MAC one but if there are better items out there I'd love to know. I just purchased the proactive refining mask and can't wait to try it.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Style Black- Mineralize e/s in Cinderfella, Nail laquers in Seriously hip and Baby Goth Girl, Glimmerglass in Blackfire... Along with a brow pencil in Stud and a Dazzleglass in Get Rich Quick


----------



## talexs

alexandra28 said:


> Hi,
> The mask is ok. I will not be returning, as i like it. But it did not impressed me that much. I find the Peter Thomas Roth Enzyme mask more effect for my skin as well as the Proactive Refining Mask. Both of these are more expensive than the MAC one. I love masks and i use them 2 to 3 times a week, therefore i might be a bit more picky with masks. I do recommend you to go to your local MAC counter and ask them for a sample. They are always pretty nice about that. I got a sample of the exfoliator. And while that one is good as well, it did not wow me either. I will not be purchasing the exfoliator as I currently have others at the moment.
> I hope this helps


 
Thanks so much, I will probably pass on it.  I love masks and was hoping this one would be amazing, I use the PTR mask too and love it.


----------



## xpurseloverx

nars nail polish - orgasm
sephora by opi- domestic goddess


----------



## foxyqt

my purchases from Sephora:

- Aquolina Pink Sugar (x2) 
- By Terry Skin Illuminator / Anti Dullness in Sweet Melon
- Sephora Brand Eyeliner Brush


----------



## talexs

Buy 2 get 1 free sale on skincare at The Body Shop:
2 bottles of the seaweed purifying facial cleanser
1 tube of the seaweed pore cleansing facial exfoliator


----------



## xpurseloverx

mac nail polish - baby goth girl


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Aveeno Skin Relief Lotion and Body Wash
MAC Blush in Plum Foolery and Mocha


----------



## girlygirl3

A set of Sigma travel size makeup brushes in pink.  Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Chipper

Chanel Nail Laquer in "Dragon" (their new red)

Clarins SPF 40 Sun Protection

Ojon Rub Out Dry Shampoo


----------



## Chabella

OMGosh Gurl!

Chanel Rouge Allure... So impulsively bad!


----------



## Chabella

Where?! I need it!


----------



## Lec8504

I went a little crazy with the Saks beauty promo..where you can get a $100 gift card.  
So I bought:

La Mer face lotion
Jo Malone vanilla +anise perfume (not sure about this...maybe i'll exchange it for another scent)
Federick Fekai hair mask
Dior show mascara
Laura Mercier primer (i've heard good things about this primer..we'll see)
Chanel lip glosses in Rose Sand and Waterlily
Chanel nail polish in blue satin


----------



## alexandra28

OMG - I went really crazy again :shame:, i really need to stop (will see) ...

*Sephora*
- GHD Urban Angel Set
- Peter Thomas Roth Enzyme mask
- Perricone MD Neuropeptide Firming Moisturizer
- Ole Henriksen Hollywood Beauty Insider Kit

*Overstock*
- T3 Bespoke Labs Evolution Hair Dryer

*MAC*
- Nude Rose Lipstick

I was passing by the *Elizabeth Arden Salon* and noticed they had some sales on their products therefore I went in and scored some great deals! 
- St. Tropez Whipped Mousse 4 onz (for $12.50)
- Zoya Nail Polishes (for $2.00 each!!!) 
   - Ruby 
   - Caprice
   - Helen

I am thinking of going back and getting more nail polishes for Christmas gifts!


----------



## Divyaangana

I recently got my first Chanel eyeshadow palette and have been OBSESSED ever since then. I had a Nordstrom's gift card burning a hole in my pocket, so I did some major splurging.

Chanel Eye Quad in Murano
Chanel Eyeshadow in Amethyst
Chanel Nail Polish in Orange Fizz
Chanel Nail Polish in Flamingo
Chanel Glossimer in Sundress
Chanel Glossimer in Pagoda


----------



## jo712

3 MUFE eyeshadows (in Khaki Brown 148, Purple 92 and Silver 82)
A free MUFE eyeshadow palette for 10


----------



## bunnymasseuse

alexandra28 said:


> OMG - I went really crazy again :shame:, i really need to stop (will see) ...
> 
> *Sephora*
> - GHD Urban Angel Set
> - Peter Thomas Roth Enzyme mask
> - Perricone MD Neuropeptide Firming Moisturizer
> - Ole Henriksen Hollywood Beauty Insider Kit
> 
> *Overstock*
> - T3 Bespoke Labs Evolution Hair Dryer
> 
> *MAC*
> - Nude Rose Lipstick
> 
> I was passing by the *Elizabeth Arden Salon* and noticed they had some sales on their products therefore I went in and scored some great deals!
> - St. Tropez Whipped Mousse 4 onz (for $12.50)
> - Zoya Nail Polishes (for $2.00 each!!!)
> - Ruby
> - Caprice
> - Helen
> 
> I am thinking of going back and getting more nail polishes for Christmas gifts!


Nice haul, if I saw Zoya at a store near me I'd do the same thing for those prices.  Pics?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Metallic Long-wear Cream Shadow in Brown Metal


----------



## Divyaangana

Lancome Cil Booster Mascara Primer
Tarte Lights, Camera, Action Mascara

All from Sephora, so I also cashed in my 500 beauty bank points for the Kat Von D palette. It's really pretty and I'm glad I cashed in for it.


----------



## sweet8684girl

MAC's volcanic ash exfoliator and mask


----------



## Pursefanatic85

OPI for Sephora 212 nail polish (finally in stock) 
Kat Von D Sinner Deluxe sample


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I'm wearing 212 now!

I bought 2 MAC Dazzleglass cremes - Perfectly Unordinary and Creme Allure


----------



## purseprincess32

Shu Uemura 
Deep sea lavendar mist
8HR natural brush for blending
UV under base spf 10
I received several samples too: revitalizing lotion, revitalizing cream, revit.line reducing eye cream, retexturing cream,


----------



## kippeydale

I was at Dollar General the other day to pick up some necessities and, while there, picked up three LA Colors eyeshadow palettes in Wine & Roses, Darling, and Tease.  They look very pretty in the package, so hopefully they will have decent pigmentation.  However, they were only $1.50 each, so all three were less than a third of the price of a single MAC shadow!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ulta discount haul:








ORLY:
Flagstone Rush
Buried Treasure
Golden Jubilee
China Glaze:
Orange Marmalade
Sephora Cash for Beauty clunkers purchase (they tried to tell me it had to be sephora related or items sold at their stores to qualify but that's not what the email said...):




Smashbox for Hazel Eyes Box and my 500 Sephora pnt KatVonD palette








2 lipsticks from Coach:




Spice & Sienna


----------



## one2many

Bunny your nails are so fun and festive.  Go Halloween!:devil:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

one2many said:


> Bunny your nails are so fun and festive.  Go Halloween!:devil:


Thanks  switched to 2 different colors of fall now  Trying to get a lot of new colors on when I get them to swatch them


----------



## Nieners

Got a Vichy foundation brush for free


----------



## KillerKat

ZUZU Luxe foundation (L-14), it's oil-free and wonderful! Also ZUZU eye pencil (leaf), beautiful!


----------



## Jenphx

From Ulta today:

OPI - "Lincoln Park after Dark"- Suede
OPI -"You Don't Know Jacques" -Suede
OPI- "Berry Berry Broadway"


----------



## pond23

Big Sexy Hair "Spray 'N Play"
Ulta clear eyebrow gel
Nick Chavez travel-size "Flocker"
Nick Chavez travel-size volumizing shampoo


----------



## Dimple

shu uemura eyelash curler


----------



## alexandra28

La Mer powder foundation spf 15


----------



## Jahpson

Nars Multiple and lipglosses


----------



## Hielostar

From Trade Secret:
OPI Get Me To The Taj On Time
OPI DS Couture
OPI DS Design
Essie Sassy Satchel

From MAC:
e/s - Humid
e/s - Deep Truth
Kohl Power eye pencil - Feline


----------



## mayen120

i finally broke down and got some La Mer @ Nordies today.........

i got a sample last week and i just loved it


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Young Punk MES 
MAC Sublime Shine Dazzle Creme
MAC Night Violet Mattene

First little MAC Haul in a while.


----------



## chinkee21

Huge Bath & Body haulage:

Isle of Eden haul:
Creepy Velvet Cake Bee So Soft Lotion
Spider's Spell Bee So Soft Lotion
Black Velvet Hat Cashmere Body Wash
Pitch Black Pumpkin Cashmere Body Wash
Toad's Potion Sugar Glow
Magical Tripleberry Poundcake Body BUtter
Can't Sleep, Clowns Will Eat Me Bath Frosting
Can't Sleep, Clowns WIll Eat Me Cashmere Body Wash
Can't Sleep, Clowns WIll Eat Me Sugar Glow
Carnival of Doom Body Butter
Carnival of Doom Bath Frosting
Carnival of Doom Sugar Glow
Parfum a La Guillotine Bee So Soft Lotion
Parfum a La Guillotine Cashmere Body Wash


Villainess Haul:
Datura Whipped!
Ginger Snapped Whipped!
Trauma Whipped!
Scent of Angels Whipped!


Sugarcandiebeautybar.com:
Witches Ruby Red Slipper Cream Soap
Witches Wicked White Cupcakes Body Souffle
R.I.P. Cemetery Hauntings Sugarwhipp Scrub
Hauntings in the Tavern Sugarwhipp Scrub
Halloween Hot Funnel Cake Body Souffle
The Butler did it! Cream Soap
Haunted Bed-N-Breakfast Body Souffle
The Black Apparition Body Souffle
Night before Christmas Sugarwhipp Scrub
Boo Berry Boo Rumcake Cream Soap 
Halloween Haunted Fun House Body Creme 
Witchcraft at Midnight Cream Soap 
Pink Ghosts on Bourbon St. Body Creme


----------



## Amarantoskm

I just ordered the Coastal Scents Camo Quad in light. I really like it! Also, I got the sable blending brush. It really is like the MAC 224. Woot!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Chinkee, all that would last me 10 yrs! LOL, enjoy your haul!

I got Mac pencil in Feline and eyeshadow in Haux.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ 
I can't help myself! I am hooked!

Yay! You got Feline! I still have yet to put an order for 1! I am almost scared for the MAC Holiday collection, I smell another haul coming on...


----------



## Mommyx2

Chinkee- You're addiction to bath products amazes me!  Lol!  I'd love to see your stash of products and where you keep them.


----------



## NYCBelle

Maybelline Line Stiletto Ultimate Precision Liquid Eyeliner - Brownish Black
Maybelline Define a Lash Lengthening Mascara - Brownish Black - WaterProof
Maybelline Expert Eyes Waterproof Eye Make up Remover
Maybelline Quad Eye Shadow - Lavender Fields
OPI Siberian Nights Nail Polish
Essie Bermuda Shorts Nail Polish


----------



## lvuittonaddict

this...i think i mentioned the two mac quads before, but i never posted a pic

Miss Dior Cherie Perfume
Dior Pro Eyes Make Up Pouch(eye shadow palette, brush and mascara)
MAC Fafi Eyes Quad
MAC Shadowy Lady Quad
MAC studio FIX fluid
MAC Glitter pigment
Chanel Black satin Nail laquer
Chanel Diabolic Nail laquer
Chanel Travel palette
YSL Rouge Volupte 1
YSL Rouge Volupte 2
YSL Mascara
MAC Saint Germain Lipstick
MAC studio finish concealer
Dior Lip shine compact


----------



## tigeratty

Green nail polish! Can't believe I'm gonna try it.


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> Chinkee- You're addiction to bath products amazes me! Lol! I'd love to see your stash of products and where you keep them.


 
I've been meaning to take a photo and post in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beau...icular-type-product-lets-see-your-299535.html

but I keep ordering stuff and my collection keeps growing. I have to stop soon, running out of places to put my goodies! Maybe when I get the last of my orders next week I will take a group shot!


----------



## conrad18

Smashbox Photo Finish Light Foundation Primer
Smashbox Soft Lights in Prism

Love both!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lots of little items from 3 different stores.

Yankee Candle Buttercream Lip Balm - this is so cute!
Lippmann Base Coat
CND Festive Nail set includes Hollywood, Mother of Pearl and Black Platinum
CND EFFECTS Nail Polish Oilslick and Sapphire Sparkle
CND Mango & Coconut Lotion Mini
Fresh Soap - Sugar Lychee


----------



## xpurseloverx

yays i got loreal apple of my eye nail polish and also got opi the espana collection in minis! they are sooooooooooo cute i cant get over it!


----------



## one2many

Some new elf stuff: high definition powder, brush holder, compact mirror and complexion perfection.  Coconut lip tin as a free gift.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Went to Macy's, Dior had a special offer buy 3 products get a very nice makeup case with samples. And the SA gave me a Dior Journal.

Dior Capture Totale Foundation
Diorshow Iconic w/ free mini lipstick
Dior Nailpolish in Silver Purple - this is gorgeous!
Not pictured: Bobbi Brown Blush Brush
MAC Slimshine Lipstick in Scant


----------



## MissTiss

MUFE HD Foundation in 125.  Still trying to match myself perfectly.  Not sure about this color. 

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Honey


----------



## blueeyedgirl

This week I bought the Bare Minerals starter kit in "Fair" from Sephora, as well as Hope in a Jar, and a new bottle of Pink Sugar. Mine old bottle was nearly empty, and I made the mistake of leaving it in my car, baking in the sun. It didn't smell quite right after that!


----------



## talexs

Burt's Bees:
  Garden Tomato Toner
  Garden Tomato Complexion Soap
  Lemon Poppy Seed Facial Cleanser
  Green Tea and Fennel Shampoo
Clinique: 
  Brush On Cream Liner in Violet Luxe


----------



## Kilala

Urban Decay:
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Yeyo metallic white
Eyeshadow in Midnight Cowgirl: subtle golden-beige w/ gold glitter


----------



## one2many

C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Cordials in: 
Hot Buttered Rum  
Warm Spiced Cider 
and 
C.O. Bigelow Lemon & Pomegranate Lip Cream


----------



## Divyaangana

it'sanaddiction said:


> Lots of little items from 3 different stores.
> 
> Yankee Candle Buttercream Lip Balm - this is so cute!
> Lippmann Base Coat
> CND Festive Nail set includes Hollywood, Mother of Pearl and Black Platinum
> CND EFFECTS Nail Polish Oilslick and Sapphire Sparkle
> CND Mango & Coconut Lotion Mini
> Fresh Soap - Sugar Lychee



That lip balm is very adorable! Where on earth did you find that? Was it their stores?


----------



## tortellini

L'occitane precious cream
smashbox tinted moisturizer 
Urban decay primer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Divyaangana said:


> That lip balm is very adorable! Where on earth did you find that? Was it their stores?


 
yes, they had it in their outlet and at their full price store (I've been doing a lot of shopping lately, hehe!! They have 5 or 6 different flavors too. I also got a lime vanilla.


----------



## pjrufus

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer

Love it, doesn't dry my lips like some plumpers, and no sting, just a pleasant minty thing.


----------



## Divyaangana

it'sanaddiction said:


> yes, they had it in their outlet and at their full price store (I've been doing a lot of shopping lately, hehe!! They have 5 or 6 different flavors too. I also got a lime vanilla.



I must go look for those! I love their candles and need to replenish my collection as I've burned all mine, so it will be a great excuse to find those lip balms. And I will definitely have to get a lime Vanilla at the very least!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went a bit nuts with both the new MAC Dazzleglass creme (I've since added one more), and Style Black collections... and some Shu lipsticks and sparkly sephora shadows!


----------



## karester

I went a little nailpolish crazy yesterday...

OPI - Lincoln Park After Dark suede
OPI - Russian Navy suede
OPI - Alpine Snow
OPI - Conquistadorable Color
OPI - A Grape Fit
Piggy Polish Halloween duo (orange and black)
China Glaze - Fifth Avenue
China Glaze - For Audrey

I blame my first trip to Ulta for everything but the ChG.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^ Did you see the mini OPI trio at Ulta w/ the 2 different GITD shades in white and blue?  I thought the blue had been disc. for a while now...yeah!!!!


----------



## karester

^ I did see them there, but didn't really take a look at it. It did say Ulta on it so maybe they brought it back for them.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

fieryfashionist said:


> Went a bit nuts with both the new MAC Dazzleglass creme (I've since added one more), and Style Black collections... and some Shu lipsticks and sparkly sephora shadows!


 
Great haul, all that sparkle will be perfect for the holiday season!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!   I'm a bit sparkle obsessed haha!  I've actually worn the MAC shadows tapped onto a fluidline/liquid liner and they add some fun, wearable sparkle ... but then again, I wouldn't mind wearing shimmer/sparkle every single day haha, Holiday or not! 
*
karester *- Awesome haul... I love OPI!


----------



## cheburashka

fieryfashionist said:


> Went a bit nuts with both the new MAC Dazzleglass creme (I've since added one more), and Style Black collections... and some Shu lipsticks and sparkly sephora shadows!


 
What is the color of the Dazzleglass on the very bottom ? it is gorgeous


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!   It should be Soft Dazzle.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some purchases to catch up on....

TJ Maxx finds:









Local boutique find:









QVC backorder arrived:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ANd more (some swatches already in the nail polish thread):

More TJ Maxx finds:









CVS finds:









Sally Beauty supply haul:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Found at Kmart or CVS or I can't remember:




Milani Magical

From Marshalls (left one was dried out...  ):




Essie Deep Pockets and E! Live from the Red Carpet

Ulta discount section haul:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

From Kmart:


----------



## talexs

Great haul I absolutely love Butter London, they are actually involved in Lucky Breaks this month and I totally stocked up with the 30% off code.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

talexs said:


> Great haul I absolutely love Butter London, they are actually involved in Lucky Breaks this month and I totally stocked up with the 30% off code.


Sweet, yeah mine was pricey, but first store locally I had seen it to get an idea on colors available and just picked one to try out.


----------



## MissTiss

Some LUSH:
Snow Fairy Showergel
Snow Fairy Solid Perfume
Let Them Eat Cake Lipbalm
Star Melt Bath Melt

Can't remember if I posted this in here already.


----------



## kippeydale

Kat Von D True Romance Palette in Gypsy


----------



## alexandra28

LUSH - some bath bombs.

Cobweb bath bomb
Jacko bath bomb 
Li'l LUSH Pud bath bomb


----------



## sillywahine

I just bought Sigma makeup brushes!! 9 brushes for $68 shipped! i am sooo excited!!!


----------



## ladystara

Wow...great nail polishes bunny!


----------



## chocolate516

Wait up! Did u guys get this from a haul, or just a department store? Plzzzz tell me (message me on my profile) if you have any notices about any in long island, ill even take sample sales or warehouse, thatnks sooo much


----------



## chantal1922

Rimmel Extra Super Lash Mascara


----------



## chinkee21

More Bath & Body goodies:

Villainess haul:
Datura Soap
Ginger Snapped Soap
Blush Soap
Arsenic & Old Lace Soap
Birth Rite Soap
Moral Decay Soap
Trifling Soap
Datura Smooch!
Blush Smooch!
Ginger Snapped Smooch!
Arsenic Perfume Oil
Mudslide Whipped!


Sugarcandiebeautybar.com haul:
Sexy Girls Luv Candy Body Souffle
Sexy Sugared Peppermint Dreams Whip Soap
Candy Corn Cupcakes Whip Soap
Trick or Treat Sugarwhipp Scrub
Hot Bubbling Black Cauldron Body Souffle
Passionate Peppermint Kisses Body Souffle
Enchanted Pink Sugar Blossoms Whip Soap
Pink Champagne & Cupcakes Body Souffle
Cheeky Cherry Kisses Seduction Body Souffle


----------



## chinkee21

Building my Lush collection!

Lush:

Cinders ballistic x 2
Sexyboy Massage Bar x 2
Ruby Red Slippers x 2
Snowcake Soap 
Christmas Eve Bubble Bar x 2
Wee harry Bubble bar x 2
Jingle Spells Ballistic x 2
Lil' LushPud x 2
Father Frost Soap 
Green Party Ballistic x 2
Christmas Kisses Bubble Bar x 3
Gold Star Bubble Bar x 2
Witch's Bubble Bar x 3
Magic ballistic x 3
Comforter Lotion x 2
Cobweb ballistic x 6
Jacko Ballistic x 3 
Art of Bathing Hatbox
12 days of Christmas Hatbox
Fairy tale Hatbox

Possets Perfume:
Cerulean Blue
Brownian Motion
BearLake Shake
The Scent of Angels
Madame X
Chagrin

&

2 Packs sample vials of:
Classic Possette Selections Fabienne
Penelope
Puce
Quinacridone Scarlet
Snow on Bare Skin
Alaska Shimmer
Hawaii
High Tea
Lambs
Lamp Black
South carolina
Les Girls Sugarpuss

Luckyscent.com order:
Sample vials of:
Nasomatto Black Afgano
The Party The Party in Manhattan
Boadicea the Victorious Adventuress
By Kilian Straight to Heaven
By Kilian Back to Black
Czech and Speake No. 88
Parfums MDCI Un Coeur en Mai
HEELEY Ophelia
L'Artisan Parfumeur Timbuktu
Mark Buxton Black Angel
Parfumerie Generale Aomassai
Payard Lychee Mousse 
Tauer Perfumes L'Air du desert marocain
TOCCA Giulietta


----------



## Divyaangana

chinkee21 said:


> Building my Lush collection!
> 
> Lush:
> 
> Cinders ballistic x 2
> Sexyboy Massage Bar x 2
> Ruby Red Slippers x 2
> Snowcake Soap
> Christmas Eve Bubble Bar x 2
> Wee harry Bubble bar x 2
> Jingle Spells Ballistic x 2
> Lil' LushPud x 2
> Father Frost Soap
> Green Party Ballistic x 2
> Christmas Kisses Bubble Bar x 3
> Gold Star Bubble Bar x 2
> Witch's Bubble Bar x 3
> Magic ballistic x 3
> Comforter Lotion x 2
> Cobweb ballistic x 6
> Jacko Ballistic x 3
> Art of Bathing Hatbox
> 12 days of Christmas Hatbox
> Fairy tale Hatbox
> 
> Possets Perfume:
> Cerulean Blue
> Brownian Motion
> BearLake Shake
> The Scent of Angels
> Madame X
> Chagrin
> 
> &
> 
> 2 Packs sample vials of:
> Classic Possette Selections Fabienne
> Penelope
> Puce
> Quinacridone Scarlet
> Snow on Bare Skin
> Alaska Shimmer
> Hawaii
> High Tea
> Lambs
> Lamp Black
> South carolina
> Les Girls Sugarpuss
> 
> Luckyscent.com order:
> Sample vials of:
> Nasomatto Black Afgano
> The Party The Party in Manhattan
> Boadicea the Victorious Adventuress
> By Kilian Straight to Heaven
> By Kilian Back to Black
> Czech and Speake No. 88
> Parfums MDCI Un Coeur en Mai
> HEELEY Ophelia
> L'Artisan Parfumeur Timbuktu
> Mark Buxton Black Angel
> Parfumerie Generale Aomassai
> Payard Lychee Mousse
> Tauer Perfumes L'Air du desert marocain
> TOCCA Giulietta



I am so jealous of your Lush collection. You must have the best smelling bathroom. (And I mean that in a completely non creepy way)


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC Baby Girl Goth nail polish (this is so gorgeous! I can't wait to use it!)
Cover Girl Lash Blast Length mascara


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got a Bobbi Brown 6 pan palette for my shadows.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Found an Ulta near me, YEAH!

I got:
Korres Conditioner for Dry hair Acacia Milk
Yes to Carrots Pampering Hand & Nail Spa
Healing Garden Organics Wild Honey Body Wash
Catwalk Curls Rock Hairspray

ESSIE:
Vintage Wine
Turning Heads Red
Thigh High
Showstopper
Greenport

China Glaze:
Cherry Pie

OPI
Golden Rules!

Piggy Polish:
Good Moor-ing
Wedge You Say?

Essie Spring Mini's Collection


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! was greenport on sale at the Ulta you went to? If so how much? It's still full price at my Ulta


----------



## bunnymasseuse

devoted7 said:


> ^OMG! was greenport on sale at the Ulta you went to? If so how much? It's still full price at my Ulta


It was 4.99$


----------



## karester

Bunny - Love the Ulta haul! I've been to 3 Ulta's and didn't see any clearance part with nailpolishes like those! Lucky! Maybe I missed it.


----------



## alexandra28

bunnymasseuse said:


> Found an Ulta near me, YEAH!
> 
> I got:
> Korres Conditioner for Dry hair Acacia Milk
> Yes to Carrots Pampering Hand & Nail Spa
> Healing Garden Organics Wild Honey Body Wash
> Catwalk Curls Rock Hairspray
> 
> ESSIE:
> Vintage Wine
> Turning Heads Red
> Thigh High
> Showstopper
> Greenport
> 
> China Glaze:
> Cherry Pie
> 
> OPI
> Golden Rules!
> 
> Piggy Polish:
> Good Moor-ing
> Wedge You Say?
> 
> Essie Spring Mini's Collection


bunnymasseuse -> OMG! Nice haul!!!! Love all of those nail polishes...


----------



## devoted7

bunnymasseuse said:


> It was 4.99$



ughhh i'm sooo jealous! i've always wanted that color, but didn't wanna fork up the $8. LMAO! well I'm waiting to see if there's an Essie sale.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^ Remember, I'm not on my normal store roaming anyway... i'm in the BAY area in CA.... so it was the one in San Mateo?... they still had more in there, just have to dig though (think there was another greenport too!).


----------



## devoted7

^my Ulta sale section is like 20 polishes. you can deff. see what's what and majority of them are ughhh colors. LOL!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Dazzleglass Creme in Amorous
MAC Fix+
MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash Mascara
NYX lipgloss in Cosmo
NYX lipgloss in Vixxen
NYX Jumbo e/s pencil in Bronze
MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NW45
Maybelline Lash Stiletto Mascara
Maybelline Intense XXL Volume+ Mascara
Hurricane nail art polish in white and black


----------



## yeliab

*Max Factor Volume Couture mascara in Rich Black*...  Needed to stock up since MF is being discontinued here in the USA...  it still boggles my mind why MF is being discontinued here!!


----------



## chinkee21

Divyaangana said:


> I am so jealous of your Lush collection. You must have the best smelling bathroom. (And I mean that in a completely non creepy way)


 
I store my goodies in my bedroom, but yes, it does smell like a lush store! hahaha! DO you collect Lush too?


----------



## Divyaangana

chinkee21 said:


> I store my goodies in my bedroom, but yes, it does smell like a lush store! hahaha! DO you collect Lush too?



To an extent. I have quite a few of the soaps, shower gels, and they are my go to for skincare. Unfortunately I don't have an actual bath tub in my current house though, so I can't really partake in the bath bombs and stuff like that. 

But if I could, I most definitely would be.


----------



## tizz03

One of my friends just bought me this awesome makeup mirror for my birthday.. called the Model Mirror. I love it! It has LED lights so you can do your makeup literally anywhere. 

pic is from their website www.lestaitai.com


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^What a cool idea, I like that!

3 Zoya Polishes
Nova, Veruschka (matte green), and Demi


----------



## devoted7

^o0o can't wait to see the matte green! it's on my W/L


----------



## devoted7

I just got the these items in the past 48 hours!!! I'm soooo excited to try everything! I've been waiting sooo long...you have no idea! and yes, i'm impatient


----------



## alexandra28

Serge Lutens - Datura Noir Perfume


----------



## mdlcal28

Replenished my Philosophy Microdermabrasion set, a free Sephora lip gloss set for my B-day and a lipgloss from Bare Escentuals free, along with all the free Sephora samples.


----------



## purseprincess32

Shu Uemura:
rouge unlimited lipstick-BG960
Lipgloss 580N
Pressed eye shadow-black 990
Cream eye shadow Taupe
cream eye shadow brown
UV under base mousse
Face architect fluid foundation 734 
rouge unlimited supreme shine lipstick SS BR 793
pressed eye shadow purple 700
lavender mist


----------



## Loquita

Terax Crema (industrial-sized)  
David Babaii Bohemian Beach Spray
Too much MAC to post here

_Oops._


----------



## mayen120

stocked up on trish mcevoy mascara from the NM gift card event


----------



## Kansashalo

Today I purchased:
~TwoFaced Eyeshadow Insurance policy - 6 pretty shades plus Shadow Insurance primer
~ TwoFaced Lash Injection Mascara
~Smashbox Camera Ready Foundation (restocking)
~Smashbox lipgloss in Raw (I couldn't wait to wear it lol)

Here is my haul:






Close up of shadows (with flash)




The colors are actually a lot deeper than they appear.

I can't wait to play!


----------



## conrad18

Got some fun stuff today: NARS Orgasm Blush, NARS Dolce Vita Lipgloss, Lancome Couture and Honeymoon Eyeshadows, and Smashbox Treatment Lipstick with SPF 15. Im so excited and cant wait to try everything out!


(Sorry for the kind of crappy pic, I took it with my camera phone.)


----------



## purseprincess32

Great beauty purchases everyone!


----------



## talexs

I'm thinking that once Sephora F&F begins this thread is going to be busy.


----------



## sbelle

When I saw on the Deals and Steals forum that  Bliss was having a 30% off on best selling Bliss bath and body I had to restock my hot salt scrub.


----------



## chinkee21

Another Luckyscent.com sample vial perfume haul:

Indult Tihota
Amouage Lyric for Women
biehl parfumkunstwerke al02
By Kilian Love
By Kilian Beyond Love
M. Micallef  Vanille Aoud
Mazzolari Musk 
Parfums MDCI Vepres Siciliennes
Washington Tremlett Clove Absolute
Calypso Christiane Celle Vanille 
Farmacia SS. Annunziata dal 1561 Chia
Montale Amandes Orientales
Montale Pure Gold
Six Scents - Series One No.2
Stephanie de Saint-Aignan L'eau Nirique

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Perfume Oil Haul:
Lamb's Wool
Suck It
Cristina
Wensleydale
Eat Me
Sample Vials of:
Aeval
Black Pearl
Blood Kiss
Lust
Red Queen
Cheshire Cat
Croquet
King of Hearts
Knave of Hearts
Jazz Funeral
White Rabbit
Akuna
Black Phoenix
Hellcat
Imp
Jester
Wicked

Lush:
The Famous Mrs. Fox Bubble Bar x 3
Jacko Ballistic x 3
Father Frost Soap x 2
Fox in the Flowers Ballistic x 1
Hollywood Bubble Bar x 1

Ladies, any of you have tried Possets or Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfume oils?


----------



## Divyaangana

LUSH Ghost Showergel


----------



## Divyaangana

*Chinkee21* I have a couple of the Black Phoenix oils and adore them. A couple of massage therapists I used to work with turned me on to them. 

Speaking of which, there are a couple of scents I've been meaning to try.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Oh yay!! I just discovered BPAL & Possets myself, these will be my first BPAL scents, I can't wait! Can they be used as massage oils as well?

May I ask what your faves are? 

I love Ghost SG! I am so tempted to get another bottle! I have some soaps/soap samples that I do not care for, would you like them?


----------



## Divyaangana

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Oh yay!! I just discovered BPAL & Possets myself, these will be my first BPAL scents, I can't wait! Can they be used as massage oils as well?
> 
> May I ask what your faves are?
> 
> I love Ghost SG! I am so tempted to get another bottle! I have some soaps/soap samples that I do not care for, would you like them?



I'm sure they could be used as massage oils, but I think that would turn rather expensive rather quickly. My favorites that I've discovered so far are Veil, Namaste, Lightening, and Jack. There are a couple of other ones that I really like too, but I can't remember their names at the moment!

And Ghost smells SOO good. I can't wait to use it in my shower in the morning. And oh yes I would love soaps/samples that you don't love. How sweet, thank you!


----------



## Mommyx2

chinkee- you must have the best smelling house and be the best smelling person in hk!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MUFE smokey lash mascara - refill as I love it!
YSL Faux Cils mascara in black...seems a little thick and goopy with a large wand but I am gonna give it a whirl!


----------



## chinkee21

*Divyaangana,* I have sent you PM!

*Mommyx2,* hahaha! If only I can take more than 1 shower a day! I think I'm gonna start taking a good bubble bath everynight too!


----------



## Divyaangana

Pursegrrl said:


> MUFE smokey lash mascara - refill as I love it!
> YSL Faux Cils mascara in black...seems a little thick and goopy with a large wand but I am gonna give it a whirl!



I've heard that YSL mascara is supposed to be really good. I've never tried it but I've always wondered. Will you let us know what you think when you've had a chance to play with it?


----------



## Pursegrrl

And, uhhh, since I "accidentally" discovered a saks.com F&F code,  I also ordered the Chanel e/s quad (noirs obscurs) and Estee Lauder double wear foundation in Shell.  No sales tax for me, weeee!

Hi, I am a nutcase :shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Divyaangana said:


> I've heard that YSL mascara is supposed to be really good. I've never tried it but I've always wondered. Will you let us know what you think when you've had a chance to play with it?


 
I definitely will.  I've heard a lot of great stuff about it too.

Honestly, Cover Girl Lash Blast is really fabulous and the $9 price is even more fab!


----------



## Divyaangana

Pursegrrl said:


> I definitely will.  I've heard a lot of great stuff about it too.
> 
> Honestly, Cover Girl Lash Blast is really fabulous and the $9 price is even more fab!



How ironic, Lash Blast is currently one of my favorite mascaras! I held off on getting it for so long then was one day out of town and had all of my makeup taken and had to find myself a new collection. And enter Lash Blast. I just got the Lash Blast Length mascara and am loving that also. And the price definitely can't be beat.

I've been playing with a mix currently of a layer of the Length and than a layer of regular Lash Blast to see how that works/looks.


----------



## talexs

Divyaangana said:


> I've heard that YSL mascara is supposed to be really good. I've never tried it but I've always wondered. Will you let us know what you think when you've had a chance to play with it?


 

I have used YSL mascara in the past and it did not work for me at all, it was super gloopy and clumpy.  Maybe I had a bad tube


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

Brief mall jaunt today yielded BE Matte foundation in fairly light - came with a kabuki brush, yay! - and UD Oil Slick l/s. Also got a sample of the Fekkai Detox shampoo.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Divyaangana said:


> I've heard that YSL mascara is supposed to be really good. I've never tried it but I've always wondered. Will you let us know what you think when you've had a chance to play with it?


 
Heya Divy and everyone .

OK, I tried the YSL Faux Cils mascara (black) for the first time today:

Pros:  very thick and lengthening formula.  My lashes are already pretty thick and curly - I don't use a curler - and this went on very nice without clumping.

- Brush is long and narrow, which is no problem as I have large, deep-set eyes.  Formula is a little more "wet" than other brands perhaps, but it worked well on me.

- The tube has a nice 'click' when it closes, so you know it's closed tightly.  I like that!  And while I don't give two hoots about packaging, honestly, the sleek, gold case does look really nice.

Con:  *the smell!*  LOL...honestly this mascara has a very weird rubbery/chemical smell to it.  I don't notice it once it's on, but I sure do when applying!  

I don't regret purchasing it, but it didn't blow me out of the water.  I love my Cover Girl Lash Blast, MAC Plushlash and MAC Zoomlash which are each less than half the price of the Faux Cils.  And I love my MUFE smokey lash mascara too (which is more pricey and wet/gooey but it's OK on me).


----------



## Kansashalo

talexs said:


> I have used YSL mascara in the past and it did not work for me at all, it was super gloopy and clumpy. Maybe I had a bad tube


 
Nope, it wasn't just you.    It is thick and gloopy.  I had to "bend" the brush in order for it to not go on so messy.

Lash Blast is #1 for me, followed by Loreal's Voluminous in Carbon black.  I have yet to meet a department store mascara that holds a candle to either of those.


----------



## Sweetwon

I cannot stop buying nail polish!
Today I got:
Dior Silver Purple 
Zoya Posh
Zoya Kotori
Zoya Anaka


----------



## elizat

Korres Cherry Gloss Trio-

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P244107&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5715

Smashbox Lash DNA mascara (on special for $9)


----------



## elizat

Sweetwon said:


> I cannot stop buying nail polish!
> Today I got:
> Dior Silver Purple
> Zoya Posh
> Zoya Kotori
> Zoya Anaka



I have Posh and Kotori. Those are nice colors. Kotori is a cool toenail color.


----------



## Divyaangana

Sweetwon said:


> I cannot stop buying nail polish!
> Today I got:
> Dior Silver Purple
> Zoya Posh
> Zoya Kotori
> Zoya Anaka



Love love love Kotori. It looks awesome as a pedicure color.


----------



## Divyaangana

*Pursegrrl* - Good to know, especially about the smell. I'm very picky about scents and if makeup smells really gross to me, I won't touch it to try it. A lot of mascaras and lip glosses have been ditched because of their weird scents.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

For those of you that use the Lash Blast, is there any flaking at all? Do any of you wear contacts? Thanks!


----------



## Divyaangana

it'sanaddiction said:


> For those of you that use the Lash Blast, is there any flaking at all? Do any of you wear contacts? Thanks!



Yes, I wear contacts and I have noticed no flaking whatsoever. I have the Last Blast (regular and waterproof), Lash Blast Luxe, and Lash Blast Length and yet to have experienced flaking with any of them. 

(And I am even a bit of an eye rubber sometimes. Still nothing.)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thanks, glad to hear that, I'll give it a try


----------



## rubyjuls

I got the Serious Skin Care Olive Oil today's special from HSN.  I resisted all day, but then noticed it was still online at the TS price and since I had a $5 coupon...

I used to use SSC years ago.  They didn't have the OO stuff back then.


----------



## Sweetwon

I love the CG lash blast mascara! I have bought 3 tubes of it in the last 2 months! I usually wear contacts and have had no problems with it.

I need to change my nail polish today. I guess I will have to try out Kotori!


----------



## Necromancer

Yesterday I bought 4 nail polish colours and a bottle of YSL's Rive Gauche and Baby Doll perfume.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Divyaangana said:


> *Pursegrrl* - Good to know, especially about the smell. I'm very picky about scents and if makeup smells really gross to me, I won't touch it to try it. A lot of mascaras and lip glosses have been ditched because of their weird scents.


 
Yeah, and I don't think the smell of the Faux Cils had anything to do with it being an old (but brand new) tube because it goes on really nice as it should when new.  

If you ever get a chance to smell a tester you will know what I mean; it's pretty pungent so I have a feeling you wouldn't like this esp if you are picky.  I am as well as I don't like weird or overly floral/perfumey scents with makeup.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, gosh I kinda have gone on a bender the last few days, LOL!

Drug store had a BOGO half off on all brands, so I picked up a refill of Cover Girl Lash Blast (orange tube).  LOVE IT!!  And I also got some Cover Girl TruBlend foundation in Ivory (palest shade).  This has a nice pump dispenser and I'm VERY impressed with it - nice, consistent medium coverage!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

elizat said:


> Smashbox Lash DNA mascara (on special for $9)


I love the new DNA mascara, hope it works great for you like it does for me! I have it in the "Reign" Maroon color too.


----------



## amusic20

Yesterday I treated myself with a Chanel Coco Mademoiselle set: eau de toilette perfume, body lotion, shower gel, and a beautiful makeup bag.  So excited!!


----------



## bootiepatootie

I just bought Chanel's Vendetta nail polish. I have been thinking about it for a long time and today I finally took the plunge. I am so excited to try this color!


----------



## Divyaangana

amusic20 said:


> Yesterday I treated myself with a Chanel Coco Mademoiselle set: eau de toilette perfume, body lotion, shower gel, and a beautiful makeup bag.  So excited!!



That is my favorite scent ever! Enjoy it!


----------



## Divyaangana

bootiepatootie said:


> I just bought Chanel's Vendetta nail polish. I have been thinking about it for a long time and today I finally took the plunge. I am so excited to try this color!



I bet you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Cheryl

from MAC today
4 new shadows
1 mineral shadow duo
Brunette mineral skinfinish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown shadows and liner. I love all the samples you get when you order from the website!

Shimmer Wash Shadow Rose Gold
Chrome Eye Shadow Pewter
Gell Eyeliner Violet Ink
Samples:
Hydrating Eye Cream mini jar
Intensive Skin Supplement Serum
Face Wash and Face Base packages


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Sally Hansen Top coat nail polish, Smashbox Platinum eye shadow & Cavier cream eye liner...free from the august allure freebies:]


----------



## Loquita

I went nuts with the MoroccanOil product line today:

MO Shampoo & Conditioner
MO Hydrating Styling Cream
Small bottle of the original MO itself

These are must-haves in my book.


----------



## JA_UK

This is my first post here! 

Today I bought MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator & Thermal Mask, Dsquared Greasepaint Stick in Blue, Style Black Cream Colour Base in Bat Black and some make up remover wipes!


----------



## hautecouture15

I went to boots and got : 

-revlon pallette in '05 blushed wines'
-maybelline color sensational lipstick in '108 pink pearl'
-17@boots endless shine in 'perk me up'
-l'oreal infaillible stylo eyeliner in 'nightday black'


----------



## conrad18

MAC Lipstick in High Tea
MAC Lipliner in Oak
MAC Sheertone Blush in Blushbaby
Bare Minerals Matte in Medium Tan


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Tan Pigment, MAC e/s in Electric Eel, NARS Exhibit A and Outlaw blushes, NYX blushes in Cocoa and Copper, NYX mega shine lipgloss in Dolly Pink and a new Seche Vite dry fast top coat.


----------



## conrad18

I got my MAC Hello Kitty liquid liner in the mail today, ordered it from eBay!  Never tried liquid liner before, so Im excited to try it out.


----------



## emmasu

this is what i got today


----------



## Sweetwon

Found a bunch of goodies at Home Goods today!!


----------



## talexs

Clarisonic
Purity Made Simple
Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash
Juice Beauty Serum
A few Philosophy 3 in 1s


----------



## Mommyx2

Ooh, those look interesting!  Let us know how they work out. 



Sweetwon said:


> Found a bunch of goodies at Home Goods today!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

My Sephora order arrived today, I got:

Makeup Forever HD foundation 115(this is my first time ordering it, and I'm so excited to try it!)
Makeup Forever Camouflage palette #1
Urban Decay Primer Potion


----------



## Divyaangana

conrad18 said:


> I got my MAC Hello Kitty liquid liner in the mail today, ordered it from eBay!  Never tried liquid liner before, so Im excited to try it out.



Love the glitter liners from that collection! They are fabulous! Just be warned they don't budge. Which is good for wear, but not so great for removal.


----------



## talexs

OPI "Dear Santa"
Bliss Best of Skintentions moisturizer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Sephora order arrived!

Fresh Sugarbath Lemon Sugar Cubes
Set of 6 Sephora by OPI Polishes
Dior Holiday Lip Palette
Dior Capture R60/80 Creme


----------



## devoted7

^whoaaa women! lovely haul!


----------



## alexandra28

^^ wow! love the nail polishes!!!!


----------



## sign_coach925T

I went to spehora after brunch & bought my self the Dior shimmer glow  Bronze tan lotion. I had tried in the store with My BFF 2 days ago & it had a nice sheen to it. So  i went back today & bought it &  I will see how this goes.  During this time of year my skin can look dull so the shimmer i hope will give me that added boost. 


 $ 32 before tax.


----------



## mysticrita

So just got : 
- Chanel : the Smokey eye essentials  (exceptionnel mascara in black, khol in black, 02 brush, the smokey eye palette and pencil sharpner)
-Nars bronzer : Laguna
-Nars lipstick : Shrinagar (love it and i highly recomend it !)
-Mac palette (i really dont know wich color are those,  )
-Mac eye primer.
-Lancome brush set (it comes with a small pochette)

Really happy with all my purshases..but i think i'm on a ban now ! 

PS : I have a pb to attach the pic, so i'll try later.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Both free from August Allure: IsaDora mineral ES in Purple Agate & Fekkai Hair color in 4W Dark Golden Brown


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just got a delivery from Saks!

*Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell. * [Honestly, I've never cared for EL as no matter what shade their colors are, they're always way too yellow-toned on me.  However, makeupgeek swears by this foundation in her tuts so I had to give it a shot as her recommendations are really spot-on, IMO.  I picked "shell" because it was the pinkest-looking one from the swatches.  And...I lucked out!  Nice, pale neutral and very comfortable.]

Chanel's e/s quad from *Noirs Obscurs *collection.  Can't wait to play!

Cover Girl Lash Blast Luxe mascara (drugstore run today)


----------



## karester

Went to Ulta:
- BareMinerals Get Started kit in Fair
- Smashbox WISH For The Perfect Pout


----------



## sign_coach925T

I  picked  up the chanel Coco mademoiselle shower gel . I am in luv with this fragrance  ( as is my BF. i think he luvs it more on me than i do so have to keep him happy )i usually buy the soap but this time opted for shower gel. much easier to travel with.  I purchased this at the macys Chanel counter.  



 $47.50 before tax


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.....love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sweetpea83 said:


> NARS lip gloss-supervixen.....love it!


 
OH snap, that is my never fail, don't forget it, go with everything gloss...it just simply rocks on its own or over a lipstick - woo hoooo!


----------



## Necromancer

12 nail polishes and two trays of Ardell DuraLash Flare false eyelashes (medium and short black).


----------



## girlygirl3

YSL Rouge Volute lipstick #20 - spicy plum (my first one of these lipsticks!)
NARS blush in Sin


----------



## Kilala

Loving Urban Decay & Smashbox eyeshadows!





L-R, back row:
Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Midnight Cowgirl
Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Green Goddess
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-on Pencil - Yeyo
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash Mascara - Blackest Black

L-R, front row:
Smashbox Eyeshadow - Serpent
Smashbox Eyeshadow - Zoom
Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Maui Wowie
Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Vapor


----------



## Kilala

L-R, back row:
Indigo Illusion, Teal Glitter, Isis Purple, Opulent Pearl, Matte for Men topcoat

L-R front row:
Hologram Glitter, Brown-Gold Glitter, Purple Beach, Reclaim Hologram, Oh Baby Pink

This is my first batch of Nubar polishes.  them!


----------



## devoted7

^awesome haul!


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Oil Control Moisturizer SPF 15 (my HG... this stuff!!)
Bobbi Brown long wear gel eyeliner in graphite shimmer 
Mario Badescu Ceramide Eye Gel
And some more MAC stuff (as always..)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pursegrrl said:


> OH snap, that is my never fail, don't forget it, go with everything gloss...it just simply rocks on its own or over a lipstick - woo hoooo!




I love it too!!


----------



## Kilala

devoted7 said:


> ^awesome haul!



Thank you! I can't wait to start playing with the Nubar colors. I had Reclaim on last week - amazing!


----------



## Divyaangana

So because I am a retard and lost my makeup bag this weekend, I had to make an emergency replenishment of the essentials

Maybelline Dream Matte Liquid (by the way, this is horrible but I was desperate and they didn't have the Mousse in my color)
Lash Blast Length mascara
Maybelline Dream Matte Powder (actually very good stuff. I'm pleasantly surprised)
Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush
Cover Girl Exact Eyelights eye shadow for Hazel Eyes
Makeup sponges


----------



## missjenny2679

Pursegrrl said:


> Just got a delivery from Saks!
> 
> *Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell. *[Honestly, I've never cared for EL as no matter what shade their colors are, they're always way too yellow-toned on me. However, makeupgeek swears by this foundation in her tuts so I had to give it a shot as her recommendations are really spot-on, IMO. I picked "shell" because it was the pinkest-looking one from the swatches. And...I lucked out! Nice, pale neutral and very comfortable.]
> 
> Chanel's e/s quad from *Noirs Obscurs *collection. Can't wait to play!
> 
> Cover Girl Lash Blast Luxe mascara (drugstore run today)


 
I LOVE DW! I use it because I have some scars thanks to adult Acne You should try putting it on with the MAC 187 brush BTW...the pump that MAC sells for like $4 fits the bottle perfect...thats what I use!


----------



## Necromancer

*Kilala*, I'm loving your new NPs.


----------



## Kilala

^^ Thank you, *Necromancer*!

Here's a few more from a recent NP binge. The colors are prettier IRL.







Nubar's Sweet Nothings collection

L-R: Candy Apple, Strawberry Punch, Cotton Candy, Iced Licorice, Peach Sherbet, Lemon Drop Dazzle


----------



## Pursegrrl

missjenny2679 said:


> I LOVE DW! I use it because I have some scars thanks to adult Acne You should try putting it on with the MAC 187 brush BTW*...the pump that MAC sells for like $4 fits the bottle perfect...thats what I use*!


 
Great tip, MJ!  Thanks, m'dear!   I'm all for a pump dispenser anyday.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Kilala beautiful polishes, I love Nubar!

I got a couple of polishes too.

OPI - I'm His Coral Friend
Essie - Vintage Wine
Chanel - Dragon


----------



## chinkee21

Kilala said:


> ^^ Thank you, *Necromancer*!
> 
> Here's a few more from a recent NP binge. The colors are prettier IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubar's Sweet Nothings collection
> 
> L-R: Candy Apple, Strawberry Punch, Cotton Candy, Iced Licorice, Peach Sherbet, Lemon Drop Dazzle


 
I have not heard of this brand before, but I am loving all the colors! How is the formulation on these babies? Would love to hear your review.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got my sephora F&F delivery today!

Fredric Fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner
Stila e/s in Grace and Diamond Lil.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Kilala said:


> ^^ Thank you, *Necromancer*!
> 
> Here's a few more from a recent NP binge. The colors are prettier IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubar's Sweet Nothings collection
> 
> L-R: Candy Apple, Strawberry Punch, Cotton Candy, Iced Licorice, Peach Sherbet, Lemon Drop Dazzle


SO JEALOUS... I have yet to add one bottle of Nubar to my collection... granted I have plenty of other brands and colors to keep me occupied ;p


----------



## Divyaangana

it'sanaddiction said:


> Kilala beautiful polishes, I love Nubar!
> 
> I got a couple of polishes too.
> 
> OPI - I'm His Coral Friend
> Essie - Vintage Wine
> Chanel - Dragon




I'm on a huge red kick right now and the Essie and Chanel look TDF. I need to add those to my collection.


----------



## toadette0_0

OPI- Top and Base Coat
Cle de Peau-eye contour balm anti-wrinkle
Shiseido- Perfect Rouge (BE 109)
Biorgio Armani- lasting silk UV foundation 
Tweezerman pokka dot tweezer


----------



## cheburashka

toadette0_0 said:


> OPI- Top and Base Coat
> Cle de Peau-eye contour balm anti-wrinkle
> Shiseido- Perfect Rouge (BE 109)
> Biorgio Armani- lasting silk UV foundation
> Tweezerman pokka dot tweezer


 

That shiseido lipstick in that particular color is one of my solid favorites !!!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

MAC dazzleglass in Jingle Jangle...sooo pretty!​


----------



## Amarantoskm

I just got the Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation today... I haven't tried it yet but I'm so excited!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I really must try Estee Lauder's DW!  Everyone seems to love it!


----------



## missjenny2679

DW is the BEST!!! The pump that MAC sells really helps since the bottle does not have one


----------



## toadette0_0

cheburashka said:


> That shiseido lipstick in that particular color is one of my solid favorites !!!!



really?  I like it too especially the texture for my chappy lips... 
but my friend just told me yesterday  it washes me out and I look like ghost
maybe it's not so nice on my asian skin


----------



## talexs

Philosophy:
Eye Believe
Help Me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Shiseido Mascara Base
Fekkai Glossing Cream


----------



## karester

- Cover Girl AquaSmooth compact foundation (can't believe how amazing this matches my skin)
- Cover Girl blush
- 2 Maybelline Expert Wear eyeshadows
- 2 NYX lipglosses - Ice Princess and Burgundy [just tried on and is way too dark for me ]
- 2 eyeshadow brushes
- 3 Milani polishes
- 5 Victoria's Secrets lip glosses on SALE! love these!


----------



## Divyaangana

Shiseido The Mascara Base from Sephora

Can't wait to try this out!


----------



## lalawyer

Dior Show Blackout Mascara -- tried it for the first time this morning and I highly recommend it!


----------



## chinkee21

HELP!! I am hooked on Possets & BPAL Perfume Oils!! :busted

BPAL online haul:

Bite Me
Boo
Peach Moon
Fruit of Paradise
In Winter In My Room
Lick It Til It's Sticky
Now Winter Nights Enlarge
Pink Snowballs
Sleipnir
Snowflakes
Snow White
Mother Shubs Toothsome Banketstaaf 
Pet Magah Bird
Alice

3 Packs of Sample Vials:
Phobos
Bathsheba
Bien Loin D'ici
Bordello
Carnal
Delight
Hetairae
Kabuki
La Petite Mort
Le Bijoux
O
Rapture
Dragon's Milk
Dragon's Musk
Bastet
Eve
Hecate
Hi'iaka

Possets haul:

@!#%& 
Ghost Fart 
Hwah-teh's Mouse
Issota and Sigismundo
Limoncello: La Dolce Vita 
Smellbutrin   
Puce!
Madeira
Les Girls-Sugar Puss 
Fabienne 
Penelope-The Virtual Store Cat of Possets 
Lumps of Delight 
Cootie
Hyde Park 
Reason  
The Gingerbread Whorehouse


----------



## Mommyx2

^Lol at some of Possets product names.  My personal fave, "Ghostfart".


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The UPS driver was nice to me today!

Bobbi Brown Metallic Lipstick in Chrome
Deluxe Samples of Eye Cream and Makeup Remover
Packettes of Face Cream and Wash








Chanel Rouge Allure Laque Lip Lacquer in Dynastie
Deluxe Sample of the same in Dragon
2 Fragrance Samples


----------



## chinkee21

Mommyx2 said:


> ^Lol at some of Possets product names. My personal fave, "Ghostfart".


 
Hahaha! That woul dbe my favorite too! I just got them in the mail yesterday! It smells yummy! Ghost Fart smells yummy!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^I imagined Ghost Fart to be unscented.  Lol!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^I imagined Ghost Fart to be unscented.  Lol!


Ghost fart's are what my husband attempts to have... but fails miserably.  If only they smelled better!


----------



## claireZk

Sephora F&F round 1:
Philosophy Kiss Kiss Kiss gloss set
Sephora Glitz n Glam sampler
Oscar Blandi dry shampoo

F&F round 2  :
D&G Light Blue gift set
Givenchy Phenomeneyes mascara + lipgloss set
Philosophy Under the Mistletoe lipgloss set
Sephora eye highlighter pen
Glow Fusion self tanner set

And this is all in addition to a pretty big Bathed & Infused haul earlier this month.  Looks like somebody's going on a ban!!!


----------



## wetbandit42

claireZk said:


> Sephora F&F round 1:
> Philosophy Kiss Kiss Kiss gloss set
> Sephora Glitz n Glam sampler
> Oscar Blandi dry shampoo
> 
> F&F round 2  :
> D&G Light Blue gift set
> Givenchy Phenomeneyes mascara + lipgloss set
> Philosophy Under the Mistletoe lipgloss set
> Sephora eye highlighter pen
> Glow Fusion self tanner set
> 
> And this is all in addition to a pretty big Bathed & Infused haul earlier this month.  Looks like somebody's going on a ban!!!



LOL, I made two separate Sephora F&F orders too... and I might make a 3rd!

Order 1:
NARS Tokaido Express n/p
Philosophy The Microdelivery Peel
REN Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask
Nude Cleansing Facial Wash (which I think I'll end up returning)
Dior Ultra-Smoothing Eye shadow - Beige Print
Dior Addict Lipcolor - Undressed Pink
Fresh Star Light, Star Bright set

Order 2:
Fresh Soy Face Cream
Fresh Soy Cleanser
Shiseido Blotting Papers
Frederic Fekkai Salon Haircolor - Christie 8N


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

NARS blush in Crazed and Mac Hello Kitty Lip Conditioner in Popster


----------



## pishee

Hi all -- a newbie here, but a definite makeup fanatic. I'm truly obsessed and buy some kind of makeup at least once a week!  My latest purchases:
1. The "get started" Bare Escentuals kit -- I've been resisting jumping on this bandwagon, but I finally tried it and I think it actually works really well...still holding out on a final judgment...
2. Smashbox Lip Conditioner in High Beam
3. Mary Kay Tinted Lip Balm in Blush (my first ever MK purchase -- probably the only thing I'll buy from them)
4. Urban Decay deluxe eyeshadow in Shag
5. Three mentha lip glosses at Bath and Body Works (pink, ginger and chocolate)
6. One Essie nail polish
7. One Nicole polish and two Nicole polish pens
8. Clinique Superdefense for dry/dry combination skin 
9. Philosophy lip gloss in raspberry
10. Also got a free gift with purchase from Bare Escentuals -- with a lip gloss, eyeshadow and eye lid primer
11. Prime Time Bare Escentuals primer

I think that's it for the last week or week and a half... oooooppppsss.....

Did someone say Sephora F&F?? I didn't know....:shame:


----------



## conrad18

Just got Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Debut, and so far I love it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sephora F&F:  BE matte foundation, Illamasqua sheer gloss in Rouse and a Sephora brand eye liner in grey.


----------



## pishee

NoSnowHere -- have you been using BE long? Do you like it?


----------



## Divyaangana

T3 Evolution dryer!

I'm so excited to finally have a hair dryer that works and can blow hot air again!


----------



## talexs

2 Clarisonic sensitive brush replacements


----------



## chessmont

Laura Mercier Travel Brush kit - with a clever idea, brushes on each end.  Very efficient!

Laura Mercier Illuminaiting Tinted Moisturizer, I love it!  Almost the coverage of a foundation and leaves a nice glow for us older gals with not so glowing skin.  HAs SPF, not sure, 15?  20?

a Clarins day moisturizer (forget the name) with SPF 20.  For mature skin.

Some Laura M eyeshadows in neutral taupe and brown colors to finally try and start wearing eye makeup again.


----------



## TygerKitty

WOOOOOOO here's my haul from the sephora F&F sale!

These are all the free samples/perks from my order:

some pore stuff, clinique redness powder sample, murad pomegranate lip protector and then the kat von d rock n roll palette!  first is the box, second is the outside of the palette and third is the palette itself... pretty crappy photo of it though; the colors are more saturated!


----------



## TygerKitty

Then some random things I wanted to try and/or replacements of my every day product...

tarte clean slate primer (trying it out)

bare escentuals multi-tasking minerals in bisque (everyday product)

bare escentuals matte foundation (every day product)

sephora doe eyed felt tip eyeliner (trying it out)

nars make up primer with spf (trying it out - this was a 100 point perk bonus forgot about that!)


----------



## TygerKitty

Then I splurged with the bare escentuals bareminerals luxuries collection!  I have had positive results with other BE eyeshadows so I thought I'd expand my collection!

According to sephora...
*This set contains:
- bareMinerals Tropics Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Charleston Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Panther Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Hugs Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Emotion Eyecolor
- bareMinerals No Eye-Deer Eyecolor
- bareMinerals The 70s Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Nice Pear Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Bikini Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Turquoise Sea Liner Shadow
- bareMinerals Naughty, Naughty Blush
- bareMinerals Hot Shot Blush
- bareMinerals Pure Radiance All-Over Face Color
- Pure Charm Blush
- Blushing Beauty All-Over Face Color*


The first pic of five containers is the blushes and pure radiance colors and all over face color; the second pic is all of the eyeshadows.  I flipped them all upside down so you can hopefully get an idea of some of the colors.

Then the red case (bleh) lol... it's handy though!  The top has a thin compartment for brushes and what not and the bottom zip compartment has a clear zip case attached to the top and then it came with clear dividers in two different sizes!  So you can layer all the product and what not... very handy.


----------



## TygerKitty

THEN oh gosh... more eyeshadow lol 

I bought the BE sweet obsessions set as well! 
*This set contains:
- bareMinerals Strawberry Mousse Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Berry Custard Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Berry Flambé Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Lemon Meringue Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Spiced Biscotti Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Cherry Coco Truffle Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Mint Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Dark Chocolate Eyecolor
- bareMinerals Crème de Menthe Eyecolor*


So cute, they actually come in the little silver foil wrappers like a box of chocolates, it is adorable.  The colors are beautiful too!  I flipped these over as well but the pic is pretty crappy for telling the colors!  Here's the sephora pic http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P247700&categoryId=C16510&shouldPaginate=true

I also bought Kat Von D saint perfume - I have the rollerball and I cannot get enough!!!!!!  I love love love it on me and how it wears throughout the day.  My new staple so I took advantage of the discount!

And I got the urban decay book of shadows volume II (because I needed more eye shadow, right  ) lol


----------



## TygerKitty

Here's more pics of the UD book of shadows volume II collection...

The top of the box lifts up to give you a mirror.. the peacock flaps on the bottom of it open up to reveal a little book of ideas!

And then the shadows, liner, primer, are in a slide out tray on the bottom.  It's like a mini vanity all in one!  I think I'm going to like this collection... the colors are fabulous and I get to try lots of UD products all at once.  I've never tried their eyeshadow before so I hope I like it.


----------



## talexs

Essie Watermelon nail polish
Clinique lash building primer


----------



## Pursegrrl

A little treat for me, LOL:  Chanel nail polilsh in Vendetta!


----------



## Designer_Love

M.A.C. Dazzlegloss Creme - Perfectly Unordinary

M.A.C. Eyeshadow - Gleam


----------



## NoSnowHere

Second sephora order-philosophy The Oxygen Peel for my mom.


----------



## alexandra28

Another sephora order online. :shame:

NARS Day and Night Palette (can't wait to get it)


----------



## TygerKitty

alexandra28 said:


> Another sephora order online. :shame:
> 
> NARS Day and Night Palette (can't wait to get it)



OMG I want that palette so bad!  It looks beautiful!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Got my Favorite Perfume of All time for my BD on 10/27! Beautiful....


----------



## jgkittymom3

Philosophy shower gel in pumpkin pie and Living Proof's No Frizz spray


----------



## chinkee21

Villainess Haul:
Jai Mahal Soap, Whipped!, Smooch! & Perfume Oil
Krakatoa Soap, Whipped!, Smooch! & Perfume Oil
Killer Beez Soap & Perfume Oil


Isle of Eden Haul:
The Wrought Iron Conservatory Cashmere Creme
The Giftwrap Room Dream Cream
Carnival of Doom Roll-On Perfume
Can't Sleep, Clowns WIll Eat Me! Roll-On Perfume
Parfum ala Gullotine Roll-On Perfume
The 13th Day of Christmas Bath Frosting
The Hanging Decorations Dream Cream
The Sparkling Chandeliers Bath Frosting
The Forgotten Wintergreen Pool Cashmere Creme

Luckyscent.com Haul:
Stephanie de Saint-Aignan L'eau Nirique Perfume
Farmacia SS. Annunziata dal 1561 Chia
TOCCA Giulietta


BPAL Perfume Oil Haul:
Shango
Phantom Calliope
Xanthe: The Weeping Clown
The Ladies: Agrat-Bat-Mahlaht 
Midnight on the Midway 
Arachnina: the Spider Girl 
Faiza: the Black Mamba 
Wulric: the Wolfman


----------



## Angel1988

I've banned myself from buying lots of make up, perfume,....lately, in favor of clothes, shoes,.... I try to buy like 1 piece each few weeks, or even month:s. Yet I could no longer withhold myself and bought this lipstick last week.


Yves Saint Laurent: Rouge Volupté n°1: beige charnel/nude beige






I quite like it, I think it 'll last me a long time since it goes on soo smooth.
I also like the neutral color for days when I don't feel like 'berry' lips. I usually wear or a transparent/neutral/shimmer color, or a berry/dark red color/stain.


----------



## alexandra28

^ That's one of my favorite lipsticks... I also love the #2.


----------



## talexs

*Angel1988* love that lipstick, never thought I could do a nude lip until I found this one.


----------



## one2many

I've gotten a whole bunch of e.l.f stuff (mostly all their new things) some things still on the way.  But this just came in the mail today: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's the stock photo.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^ Did anyone know that they are selling ELF now at Target?!?!?! ... or is this not news... >_>"


----------



## one2many

Yeah they just started in Nov.  I haven't been to a Target to check it out.  I still order mine online cause you can get the new things.  I  e.l.f. way too much.  My collection is huge!


----------



## Bridget S.

I went to Sephora today and they had the new Tarte eyeshadow palette. It's called Treasure Chest.  Holy Batman, for $52 you get 32 full size shadows, *full size*, 16 lip glosses, 4 blushes and 2 highlighters. Unbelievable value. I couldn't believe it! I saw images online and expected the dime size shadows that are usually the size of shadows in a palette, but not this one. 

Photo courtesy of Rouge Deluxe on Blogspot.


----------



## Sweetwon

UD 24/7 super stash
UD 24/7 eye pencil in electric
Ojon rub out dry cleanser
Essie Mint Candy Apple 
OPI opi ink suede
Lorac e/s paparazzi
NARS orgasm/laguna blush bronzer and orgasm nail polish

Plus I got a little bag full of samples from Sephora in the mail today since they didn't send any samples with my first order!!


----------



## Lady&theBag

OPI Merry Midnight and Meet & Jingle


----------



## Blue_Star

UD e/s in Vert, and Minx
UDPP
Illamasqua - Eyebrow Cake in Vehement


----------



## Divyaangana

one2many said:


> Yeah they just started in Nov.  I haven't been to a Target to check it out.  I still order mine online cause you can get the new things.  I  e.l.f. way too much.  My collection is huge!



My Target only had a very small amount of the collection out and it was mostly lip stuff. I'm hoping that they start getting more stuff soon.


----------



## cheburashka

Angel1988 said:


> I've banned myself from buying lots of make up, perfume,....lately, in favor of clothes, shoes,.... I try to buy like 1 piece each few weeks, or even month:s. Yet I could no longer withhold myself and bought this lipstick last week.
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent: Rouge Volupté n°1: beige charnel/nude beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like it, I think it 'll last me a long time since it goes on soo smooth.
> I also like the neutral color for days when I don't feel like 'berry' lips. I usually wear or a transparent/neutral/shimmer color, or a berry/dark red color/stain.


 
That's actually my favorite lipstick in number 1 shade, but it's not nude on me, it's Barbie pink for some reason . I like wear it with smokey eye make up. I love it soo much, I even have a back up at the house !  

P.S. I actually banned myself from buying make up too, even clothes/shoes unfortunately :s:s but in favor in regular botox and restylane


----------



## i<3handbags

I just ordered a mini Stila gloss set and a Stila lip pot for $7 shipped from Makeup.com. They are having a sale(an extra 70% off Prestige brands), and with the points I got from a promo I did really good! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## claireZk

one2many said:


> I've gotten a whole bunch of e.l.f stuff (mostly all their new things) some things still on the way.  But this just came in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the stock photo.


Is that from e.l.f.?  It looks really nice!


----------



## Loquita

I just saw the e.l.f. stuff in Target today, too!  That's awesome...I went on a major e.l.f. bender a while back and have yet to recover, though...I really like some of their lip stuff.  They also have some great, very well-priced holiday sets out for the pixie, JK, and Napoleon Perdis lines.  

But then again, I am on a makeup ban....


----------



## one2many

claireZk said:


> Is that from e.l.f.? It looks really nice!


 
No sorry I should have said it was from POP Beauty and is called Hello Gorgeous.  I ordered with my points coupon from VS.


----------



## one2many

As for e.l.f. I just love the idea that everything is so inexpensive and is good quality.  I can't afford 20 bucks for a blush or shadow so this is right up my alley.  Plus I'm newer into makeup and it let's me have a lot more fun.  I'm so tempted to take a picture of my e.l.f. collection and put it under here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beau...icular-type-product-lets-see-your-299535.html I just don't know if anyone would care?


----------



## girlygirl3

Angel1988 said:


> I've banned myself from buying lots of make up, perfume,....lately, in favor of clothes, shoes,.... I try to buy like 1 piece each few weeks, or even month:s. Yet I could no longer withhold myself and bought this lipstick last week.
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent: Rouge Volupté n°1: beige charnel/nude beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like it, I think it 'll last me a long time since it goes on soo smooth.
> I also like the neutral color for days when I don't feel like 'berry' lips. I usually wear or a transparent/neutral/shimmer color, or a berry/dark red color/stain.


 
I got my first one too, but in #20 Spicy Pink.  #1 makes me look too flat and unnatural, as much as I wanted to own it!


----------



## Cheryl

Mac Rice Paper Shadow
Mac Carbon Shadow
Mac Night Star Liner (i think its called night star, its blk with sparkles)
NARS Deep Throat Blush


----------



## hautecouture15

Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol II
Too Faced Shadow Insurance


----------



## i<3handbags

hautecouture15 said:


> *Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol II*
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance



I have that palette and love it!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Got this today: Dior Lady Dior charm


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh god, so much.  In the past couple of weeks I made three Sephora F&F orders, and have also ordered from Drugstore.com and Nordstrom.

*Sephora*
- Living Proof (anti-frizz) shampoo (8 oz.), conditioner (8 oz.), and Styling Spray for Fine to Medium Hair (3.4 oz.) -- I'm not finished with the bottles I'm currently using, but figured I'd stock up while there was a discount!
- replacement brush head for Clarisonic
- DDF Glycolic Exfoliating Wash 5% (8 oz.) -- LOVE this stuff
- Kat Von D eyeshadow palettes in Ludwig and Metal Orchestra -- love these too. 
- YSL Rouge Pur Shine Sheer Lipstick in Wild Blackberry 
- Thierry Mugler Angel Liqueur de Parfum
- Shu Uemura cleansing oil (1.6 oz.)
And since I had 500 points in my Beauty Bank, I got the Kat Von D Rock 'N' Roll eyeshadow quad as a GWP

*Nordstrom*
- Bobbi Brown Earth Metal palette
- Clinique Comfort on Call cream (1.7 oz.) -- came with GWP

*Drugstore.com*
- two eos lip balms in Sweet Mint (stick and sphere)
- Boots No. 7 Protect & Perfect Intense Beauty Serum
- two Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula "lip butters" (i.e., lip gloss in a squeeze tube) -- Dark Chocolate & Peppermint (this one is a replacement) and medicated
- Palmer's Cocoa Butter lip balm in the giant swivel-up stick 
- Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula bar soap

I am done for a LONG time!!!


----------



## talexs

Philosophy: 
     32oz Purity Made Simple and Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash


----------



## sign_coach925T

purchased my 1st MAC product. It is the bronzer compact in refined deeper.  I am going to try it out and see how i like. So far from a quick swatch of it I like it. Purchased at Bloomingdales retail price $22 before tax


----------



## it'sanaddiction

More nail polishes - 
CND Dark Ruby
OPI Shim-Merry Chic
OPI Suede Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## klj

Korres Quince lip butter
Jonathan Dirt paste...and a whole bunch of Sephora eye pencils that I love..and they don't carry in the store anymore.


----------



## Mommyx2

^^I love Korres lip butters!  The trio pack at Sephora is a good deal, especially with the F&F discount.


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Winter Candy Apple: 
Body Spray
Lotion
Shower Gel


----------



## ashtray-girl

today I just hopped into sephora to buy travelsize empty bottles and jars, because I fly back home to stuttgart for the weekend. 
They had 20% off on benefit, so I couldn't resist especially since I needed a new concealer and mac concealers do not work for me. So I decided to get the earase paste but the colors didn't match my skintone so I went for bo-ing which really melted into my skin. Couldn't leave without a new concealer-brush and a sample of MUFE-HD foundation. got some samples of sephoras primer too.
Not a big haul, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## hautecouture15

i<3handbags said:


> I have that palette and love it!!



Me too! I've used it everyday since I got it lol! You can do so many combinations with it


----------



## elizat

Pacifica Lotus Garden perfume from Sephora
An order from Beauty.com for Kenzo Amour


----------



## Ellapretty

I went to Sephora to get Lip Venom in Pink Shimmer ( I have the original lip venom and its nearly finished - not sure about its plumping - but it's a great clear gloss).

Then I saw that you got a cute clutch with samples if you spend $50, so I also picked up a clarisonic refill brush head and a nail polish remover (which many people here have recommended).

I also went to Fruits&Passion - I love their products - they are not as harsh on the nose as Bath & Bodyworks, but are long lasting and very moisturising. I picked up their Avocado hand butter (couldn't resist the little tub!) and Moringa body butter. Apparently the Moringa body butter is famous because it was featured in "He's not that into you"...I just like the smell - it lasts so long!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^wait sephora is giving out a clutch full of samples with a 50 purchase? I must of missed this-gotta check it out


----------



## Ellapretty

My photo didn't show up.



Ellapretty said:


> I went to Sephora to get Lip Venom in Pink Shimmer ( I have the original lip venom and its nearly finished - not sure about its plumping - but it's a great clear gloss).
> 
> Then I saw that you got a cute clutch with samples if you spend $50, so I also picked up a clarisonic refill brush head and a nail polish remover (which many people here have recommended).
> 
> I also went to Fruits&Passion - I love their products - they are not as harsh on the nose as Bath & Bodyworks, but are long lasting and very moisturising. I picked up their Avocado hand butter (couldn't resist the little tub!) and Moringa body butter. Apparently the Moringa body butter is famous because it was featured in "He's not that into you"...I just like the smell - it lasts so long!


----------



## Ellapretty

Yup - it's for this whole month - I think it's a great deal - and the clutch is one that I'd actually use, because it's cute! I attached a pic in my 2nd post.



Swtest2Lips said:


> ^wait sephora is giving out a clutch full of samples with a 50 purchase? I must of missed this-gotta check it out


----------



## Sweetwon

I am glad to hear the clutch is cute. I placed an order yesterday so I could get one! As if I didn't spend enough during the ff sale.


----------



## xpurseloverx

i went perfume happy and got dolce and gabbana light blue and gucci flora  yay


----------



## Divyaangana

*Ellapretty* love the clutch! I got the email about it and wanted it but was a little on the fence considering sometimes what Sephora pictures and then gives out can be totally different. (Case in point, the white "train case" they promised last year). But it is super cute! And looks like it would be good to use during the holidays!


----------



## niseixtenshi

I recently got: 

-Stella McCartney "Stella" 1oz. (The little bottle is so cute!)
-Sephora OPI - 212 (Nice fall color)
-Dior Addict Lip Glow (What a fun concept!)
-Victoria Secret lip gloss in - Strawberry Fizz 
-Mac lipstick in Angel (Perfect nude)
-Kiehl's Creme Silk Groom (looooooooove this!)

Sephora F&F beat my wallet up a bit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The clutch is adorable and so feminine


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Yes, I can see using the clutch, so cute!

I got:
YSL The Bow Collection Quad
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Platinum Pink
Bobbi Brown Glitter Lip Gloss in Baby


----------



## calzz

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, I can see using the clutch, so cute!
> 
> I got:
> YSL The Bow Collection Quad
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Platinum Pink
> Bobbi Brown Glitter Lip Gloss in Baby



soo pretty! I love those colors


----------



## calzz

I just bought a set of 5 fragrances from Gwen Stefani's Harajuku Lovers... I think I might give a couple away as gifts but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Cor03

Went to Sephora today and picked up:

Two Faced Shadow Insurance 
Too Faced Candleight illuminating translucent powder - this stuff is so pretty! I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Divyaangana

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, I can see using the clutch, so cute!
> 
> I got:
> YSL The Bow Collection Quad
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Platinum Pink
> Bobbi Brown Glitter Lip Gloss in Baby



Love, love, love Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks! I have been wanting a shimmer brick for so long, found it at The Cosmetic Company for $25!


----------



## xpurseloverx

I also forgot to post
-Shu Uemura eyelash curler (my first time buying)
-Jingle Jangle
-Issey Miyake Original Perfume
-Jean Paul Gaultier summer perfume
-kate von d palette when u rank up 500 sephora points
-mac tuorqautic perfume (sp??)
-Frisky Business liglass set
-A sample of shimmer time piggy =D
i did some damage 
i plan on doing more soon
YAY for new stuffies


----------



## Jahpson

smashbox fan brush (highly recommend)
makeup forever false eyelashes


----------



## Cheryl

Today I just a new Dior Show Mascara!


----------



## Angel1988

Today:

~Guerlain Precious light (a 'touche éclat') in 001.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

My Ulta store had a special where if you bought 2 OPI polishes you get the top and base coats  free but since they were out of the top coat, you could get 2 more polishes instead:
 I bought OPI Midnight in Moscow
             OPI Silent Mauvie
             OPI Holiday Glow
             OPI Here Today Aragon Tommorrow


----------



## Kansashalo

So along with a few stocking stuffers that I ordered from Beautyticket.com, I also ordered their "Mystery Bag" in dark (it comes in 'light', 'medium' or 'dark' complexion).  For $15, I figured "why not", since you get up to $75 worth of make-up.  So here is what I received today! 

Stila Tinted Moisturizer in Deep
Jeux de Soleil bronzing powder duo
Lancome Fevergloss in Heatstroke
Smashbox lip gloss pot in Sexy
Beautee Box eyeshadow in Nipple Twist (love the name )
China Glaze nail polish in 2Nite
Paula Dorf eyelash curler (not sure how they knew, but I needed one!)












Best $15 bucks I've ever spent!


----------



## bnjj

- Two Urban Decay Brow Beaters in Brunette Bombshell
- Korres Quince Body Butter


----------



## mayen120

stocked up on mascara from nordstrom 

mac zoomlash
trish mcevoy lash curling mascara


----------



## talexs

Fekkai Glossing Creme
Clinique Lash Primer


----------



## Loquita

Stocked up at the Beauty.com F&F sale:

Murad AcneAcne Treatment Concealer
Jonathan Product Silky Dirt
Kings & Queens Soap, Queen Isabella - Cinnamon Orange 
Kings & QueensSoap, King of Sumatra - Pepper Bergamot 
Too Faced Shadow Insurance Anti-Crease Eye Shadow Primer 
Avene Emollient Soap-Free Cleansing Bar with Cold Cream


----------



## TygerKitty

Kansashalo said:


> So along with a few stocking stuffers that I ordered from Beautyticket.com, I also ordered their "Mystery Bag" in dark (it comes in 'light', 'medium' or 'dark' complexion).  For $15, I figured "why not", since you get up to $75 worth of make-up.  So here is what I received today!
> 
> Stila Tinted Moisturizer in Deep
> Jeux de Soleil bronzing powder duo
> Lancome Fevergloss in Heatstroke
> Smashbox lip gloss pot in Sexy
> Beautee Box eyeshadow in Nipple Twist (love the name )
> China Glaze nail polish in 2Nite
> Paula Dorf eyelash curler (not sure how they knew, but I needed one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best $15 bucks I've ever spent!



OOO great to see this, I've wondered what kinds of things they throw in those bags - maybe I'll try one just for kicks!


----------



## Mommyx2

mrsadkins9399 said:


> My Ulta store had a special where if you bought 2 OPI polishes you get the top and base coats  free but since they were out of the top coat, you could get 2 more polishes instead:
> I bought OPI Midnight in Moscow
> OPI Silent Mauvie
> OPI Holiday Glow
> *OPI Here Today Aragon Tommorrow*



I'm wearing that right now!  The first coat looks really watery/streaky, but the second coat is good enough to achieve the color of the bottle.  It's a nice alternative to black.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Stocked up at the Beauty.com F&F sale:
> 
> Murad AcneAcne Treatment Concealer
> Jonathan Product Silky Dirt
> Kings & Queens Soap, Queen Isabella - Cinnamon Orange
> Kings & QueensSoap, King of Sumatra - Pepper Bergamot
> *Too Faced Shadow Insurance Anti-Crease Eye Shadow Primer
> Avene Emollient Soap-Free Cleansing Bar with Cold Cream
> *



Hey Lo!  Have you ever used UDPP?  If so, how do you like it compared to TFSI?  As much as I love UDPP, sometimes I think it's too "tacky" for my e/s to blend easily.  The Avene cleansing bar sounds intriguing.  Is this what you use as your everyday facial cleanser?


----------



## Mommyx2

Kansashalo said:


> So along with a few stocking stuffers that I ordered from Beautyticket.com, I also ordered their "Mystery Bag" in dark (it comes in 'light', 'medium' or 'dark' complexion).  For $15, I figured "why not", since you get up to $75 worth of make-up.  So here is what I received today!
> 
> Stila Tinted Moisturizer in Deep
> Jeux de Soleil bronzing powder duo
> Lancome Fevergloss in Heatstroke
> Smashbox lip gloss pot in Sexy
> Beautee Box eyeshadow in Nipple Twist (love the name )
> China Glaze nail polish in 2Nite
> Paula Dorf eyelash curler (not sure how they knew, but I needed one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best $15 bucks I've ever spent!



Wow!  This looks like a great deal!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## uhkiwi

not too exciting - Slim Pink Atomizer from sephora


----------



## Divyaangana

Kansashalo said:


> So along with a few stocking stuffers that I ordered from Beautyticket.com, I also ordered their "Mystery Bag" in dark (it comes in 'light', 'medium' or 'dark' complexion).  For $15, I figured "why not", since you get up to $75 worth of make-up.  So here is what I received today!
> 
> Stila Tinted Moisturizer in Deep
> Jeux de Soleil bronzing powder duo
> Lancome Fevergloss in Heatstroke
> Smashbox lip gloss pot in Sexy
> Beautee Box eyeshadow in Nipple Twist (love the name )
> China Glaze nail polish in 2Nite
> Paula Dorf eyelash curler (not sure how they knew, but I needed one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best $15 bucks I've ever spent!



That's really good for a mystery bag! I've often wondered if those were worth it. I might just have to pick one of those up sometime.


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks ladies.  I certainly can't wait to try everything and I definitely will try the mystery bag again when I'm feeling spontaneous. lol

So I ran off to the mall late last night and walked out with a nice scarf and a bottle of Philosophy Field of Flowers body lotion.


----------



## godsavechanel

MUFE #167 e/s
MUFE mini primer(I basically got this to get free shipping, hopefully I like it though!)
NARS Wild at Heart palette(soooo excited to get this)


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Hey Lo!  Have you ever used UDPP?  If so, how do you like it compared to TFSI?  As much as I love UDPP, sometimes I think it's too "tacky" for my e/s to blend easily.  The Avene cleansing bar sounds intriguing.  Is this what you use as your everyday facial cleanser?



Hi there!  I normally use UDPP and it definitely stops any creasing on me, but I am sick and tired of not being able to get all of the product out without performing surgery on the bottle...and even _more_ sick of not being able to blend.  So I am giving this a try and will report back.  

As for Avene, everything I have used of theirs I LOVE...including the gel cleanser, the thermal water, and the lip balm.  I am just about out of my Cetaphil bar so I am trying this one for the first time.  Hopefully it's a bit less drying for winter! If I don't like it for my face I will use it in the shower.


----------



## JulieDee

This month:
MAC Mineralize Blush in Conjure up
MAC eyeshadow Palette Devil May Dare


----------



## don44

I bought this cream based on reviews so hopefully it works as well as everyone says it does!


----------



## cherubicanh

I went crazy at Sephora today!

Got NARS Blush in Desire
Smashbox primer
Yves Saint pigmented Lipstick in #7
Cargo foundation
Cargo concealer
Sephora finishing powder


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Kansashalo said:


> So along with a few stocking stuffers that I ordered from Beautyticket.com, I also ordered their "Mystery Bag" in dark (it comes in 'light', 'medium' or 'dark' complexion). For $15, I figured "why not", since you get up to $75 worth of make-up. So here is what I received today!
> 
> Stila Tinted Moisturizer in Deep
> Jeux de Soleil bronzing powder duo
> Lancome Fevergloss in Heatstroke
> Smashbox lip gloss pot in Sexy
> Beautee Box eyeshadow in Nipple Twist (love the name )
> China Glaze nail polish in 2Nite
> Paula Dorf eyelash curler (not sure how they knew, but I needed one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best $15 bucks I've ever spent!


 
Thanks for posting this, I've seen those on beautyticket but have been afraid to try. Looks like a great deal with great stuff!


----------



## ramonaquimby

Daiso Detergent for puff and sponge (gonna use this on my makeup brushes)

Daiso False Eyelashes #102


----------



## chinkee21

Nordstrom.com Haul:
Mac Sorceress Palette
Mac Models Misbehaving Lipglass Set
Mac haute High Jinx Pigments Set

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab haul:
Torture Queen
Black Pearl
Black Phoenix
Imp
Jester

Possets haul:
#@?!
New England Vermont
ID
Churpz
Purple Hayes

Isle of Eden haul:
Cashmere Sweater Body Cream
Lustrous Trinket Body Cream
Their Child Dream Cream
Snow Roll-On Fragrance
Blue Sherbet Crystals Body Wash
Pink Sugar Black Cherry Marshmallow White Cake Dream Cream
Vladimir's Vice Roll-On Fragrance
Victorian Beauty Body Wash
Pink Sugar Black Cherry Marshmallow White Cake Roll-On Fragrance
Ribbons of White Chocolate Eggnog Roll-On Fragrance
Flurries Body Wash
Almond Candy Marshmallow White Cake Bath Frosting
A Sea of Tears Roll-On Fragrance
Scarlet Elixir Bath Frosting
White Lie bath Frosting
Snow Queen's Sweets Roll-On Fragrance
Flurries Roll-On Fragrance
Flurries Body Cream

Pacificaperfume.com haul:
Tibetan Mountain Temple Body Butter
Tunisian Jasmine Body Butter
Waikiki Pikaki Body Butter
Tahitian Gardenia Body Butter
Avalon Juniper Body Butter
Hawaian Ruby Guava Perfume


----------



## na294

Best eye cream ever, i've used it for two weeks now and no more concealer!  it's amazing, no more circles or puffiness for me!

by Terry: sérum de rose

it smells wonderful, and the bottle is pretty large for an eye cream


----------



## hautecouture15

MAC Do the trick buff and line brush set
MAC Wave of a wand sweep and define brush set
MAC Devil may dare eyeshadow palette
MAC Pinkzapoppin mineralize set
MAC Frisky buisness lipgloss/lipglass set

this is all to start off my MAC collection.


----------



## hautecouture15

Oh I also got the neutrogena wave exfoliating refill pads and a mudd face mask


----------



## VanessaJean

Bought most of my friends stuff from Sephora for Xmas. Will post when it arrives. Trying to get my Mom to buy me stuff from there for Xmas too....


----------



## alexandra28

YSL - TOUCHE ÉCLAT Radiant Touch


----------



## xpurseloverx

gucci envy me, dolce and gabbana rose the one and ysl rouge volute in #22 exsiqute plum (sp??)


----------



## Lola

The Serum is for face and eyes.  You should try the Creme de Rose and the Baume de Rose.  



na294 said:


> Best eye cream ever, i've used it for two weeks now and no more concealer! it's amazing, no more circles or puffiness for me!
> 
> by Terry: sérum de rose
> 
> it smells wonderful, and the bottle is pretty large for an eye cream


----------



## cheburashka

Here is my Sephora haul, I restocked on my new HG foundation and Diorshow. I also  lost my dior eyeliner so had to get a new eye liner as well and decided to dry out UD after hearing so many positive reviews about it. 

The iteam I am most excited about is the new highlighter duo by Nars: it is GORGEOUS !!!!!!!

I tried it out at the store and it was love at first sight. It had a lot of gold shimmer and adds beautiful glow to the skin. The left portion is definitely  a highlighter, the right can be used as a nice blush - it's a beautiful peachy pink color:


----------



## conrad18

I got my Sephora order in today!!!  Here's my loot:

Clinique Almost Lipstick - Black Honey   
Benefit Cosmetics - Dandelion 
Benefit Cosmetics Eye Bright 
MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microfinish Powder
Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
Too Faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection 
Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder 
Too Faced Lip Injection

Im so excited! I cant wait to order again.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Picked up some things from Ulta today...

- Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Lust
- Urban Decay Primer Potion (my first bottle is almost gone - this stuff is amazing!)


----------



## Divyaangana

conrad18 said:


> I got my Sephora order in today!!!  Here's my loot:
> 
> Clinique Almost Lipstick - Black Honey
> Benefit Cosmetics - Dandelion
> Benefit Cosmetics Eye Bright
> MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microfinish Powder
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance
> Too Faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection
> Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder
> Too Faced Lip Injection
> 
> Im so excited! I cant wait to order again.



Great haul! I love almost everything that is in there. Good stuff.


----------



## samhainophobia

Lots of nail polish today:

Rescue Beauty Lounge Orbis Non Sufficit
Rescue Beauty Lounge Bruised
Rescue Beauty Lounge Bikini Bottom
Rescue Beauty Lounge Plie

OPI Suede Ink

Essie Mint Candy Apple

China Glaze Emerald Sparkle


----------



## mayen120

i got these from NM last night @ 30% off, i hope they don't cancel, because the discount is gone now 


La Mer eye cream
La Mer Fluid tint


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clinique All About Eyes
Clinique Superdefense spf25 moisturizer (awesome, btw!)


----------



## katrin

shu uemura:
cleansing oils (original and premium a/i)
bunch of the drawing pencils

however after reading through some of the eyeliner reviews it seems UD 24/7 ones are more popular! :shame:


----------



## VanessaJean

Mom bought me the new Britney Spears fragrence today!! Love it!


----------



## Mommyx2

conrad18 said:


> I got my Sephora order in today!!!  Here's my loot:
> 
> Clinique Almost Lipstick - Black Honey
> Benefit Cosmetics - Dandelion
> Benefit Cosmetics Eye Bright
> MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microfinish Powder
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance
> Too Faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection
> Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder
> Too Faced Lip Injection
> 
> Im so excited! I cant wait to order again.



Wow, nice haul!  I  Dandelion.  It's the only blush that I've ever finished.  I liked it so much that I bought another one during the F&F sale.  I have the eye bright also, but I honestly don't know how to use it.


----------



## Mommyx2

katrin said:


> shu uemura:
> cleansing oils (original and premium a/i)
> bunch of the drawing pencils
> 
> however after reading through some of the eyeliner reviews it seems UD 24/7 ones are more popular! :shame:



I really like the drawing pencils!  They're creamy and easy to blend.  Once they "set", they're pretty much smudgeproof.  Their navy and metallic navy is my favorite navy e/l I've tried of all brands.  The purple & brown are really nice as well.  Don't get me wrong, I love UD 24/7 liners also.  I have 12 different colors of the full-sized e/l and the super stash set.  UD has really fun colors to play with.  Some of them may seem unwearable, but if I add a thin line of black close to my lashes it tones down the "loudness".  The 24/7 liners stay on my waterline much longer than the drawing pencils though.


----------



## Divyaangana

Mommyx2 said:


> Wow, nice haul!  I  Dandelion.  It's the only blush that I've ever finished.  I liked it so much that I bought another one during the F&F sale.  I have the eye bright also, but I honestly don't know how to use it.



I use mine on the inner corner of my eyes mainly and along the lower lash line sometimes. It helps me to look more awake on the mornings when I'm otherwise not.


----------



## calicaliente

I just bought the 5 piece NARS lip gloss set from QVC.


----------



## Divyaangana

My very small Sephora haul:

Benefit Luster Dusters (they had sets of 3 for 10 dollars and I got both! I've never tried them but I love Benefit so I'm sure I won't be disappointed!)
Givenchy Very Irresistible Sample (Already love the perfume, but the little bottle was just too adorable!)


----------



## miss gucci

conrad18 said:


> I got my Sephora order in today!!!  Here's my loot:
> 
> Clinique Almost Lipstick - Black Honey
> Benefit Cosmetics - Dandelion
> Benefit Cosmetics Eye Bright
> MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microfinish Powder
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance
> Too Faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection
> Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder
> Too Faced Lip Injection
> 
> Im so excited! I cant wait to order again.



i love love dandelion
and make up forever powder is absolutly amazing..i was workin with make up forever products and they are just amazing...


----------



## bugaboo0

Accutane and a new pair Guiseppe Zanotti shoes!


----------



## katrin

Mommyx2 said:


> I really like the drawing pencils!  They're creamy and easy to blend.  Once they "set", they're pretty much smudgeproof.  Their navy and metallic navy is my favorite navy e/l I've tried of all brands.  The purple & brown are really nice as well.  Don't get me wrong, I love UD 24/7 liners also.  I have 12 different colors of the full-sized e/l and the super stash set.  UD has really fun colors to play with.  Some of them may seem unwearable, but if I add a thin line of black close to my lashes it tones down the "loudness".  The 24/7 liners stay on my waterline much longer than the drawing pencils though.



hi mommyx2, i'm glad to hear you like the drawing pencils! i got the matte navy altho i usually wear black or dark brown, so i'm excited to try this out. i don't have super oily eyelids but my eyeliners tend to smudge by the end of the workday so i hope the shu ones will be good. i checked out the UD 24/7 ones and i love the colors too so i miiiight get one (and the UD PP?) during the F&F sale altho i shouldn't buy anything more now!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got a couple of manicure items from True Blue Spa. The scrub smells wonderful and my hands are very soft.

look ma, new hands and just a minute scrub


----------



## ladystara

I love the hand cream!   It smells great!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## thegoreprincess

Clinique Moisture Surge! Hope it works for my crazy bipolar skin.


----------



## beauty k addict

tsumori chisato for shu uemura wish upon a star holiday collection
-stardust duo color highlighter
-rouge unlimited lipstick in moon peach (asia exclusive)
-brush kit 
-mirror

i still have yet to purchase the rest of the stuff from this line to complete my collection.

chanel holiday gift sets
-mini brush collection
-smokey eye essentials
-glossimer duo


sephora
BE bare minerals happiness collection
MJ lola solid perfume ring
BI exclusive stila mini lip glaze trio


----------



## chinahopes

I bought the Bare Escentuals Pearls kit on QVC the other day and it just came in.  I love the lip gloss, and the light colored eye shadow.  The three brushes will be quite useful, and I'm sure I'll love the mascara because I already love the brush in it, it reminds me of DiorShow Iconic.  I don't like the blush, because it seems quite dark.. and I don't think the "pearls" mineral veil is much different than the original mineral veil, but for 45 dollars, and 10 pieces, you can't expect to LOVE everything.


----------



## conrad18

Marc Jacob's Lola
NARS Lipgloss in Chihuahua
Philosophy's Hope in a Jar Moisturizer
Shiseido The Makeup Eraser Pencil


----------



## chinahopes

conrad18 said:


> Marc Jacob's Lola
> NARS Lipgloss in Chihuahua
> Philosophy's Hope in a Jar Moisturizer
> Shiseido The Makeup Eraser Pencil



I LOVE Hope in a Jar, I just find it to be the best moisturizer I've ever used...


----------



## conrad18

^^ I love it too! It's worked so well for me that I got my DH to start using it too. This jar's for his care package.


----------



## Divyaangana

Zoya nail polish in Kamilah. I think this will be a perfect holiday color.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Body Shop Aloe Shower Cream
Hemp Body Mitt


----------



## TygerKitty

Oh geez... ummm a YSL duo eyeshadow, lancome brow definer and hypnose mascara and along with that like 10!! samples haha!  a pixi palette from beautyticket.com when they had the pink breast cancer discount; ummmm two stila nail polishes, a smashbox eyeshadow palette


----------



## one2many

Two glass nail files.


----------



## Loquita

I just got the Tarte Treasure Box Holiday Palette (it's _huge_!!  And the colors are really nice, I was very happy with the reviews) for my sister for the holidays.   

The extra special part was that I got it 20% off with my Sephora VIB code.  

I can't wait to see it.  She loves Tarte, so I was so excited to find it.


----------



## Mommyx2

^^OMG Lo!!!  I JUST ordered the same box about 2 hours ago for my sister!  Jinx!  I hope she doesn't like it though so I can keep it.  LOL!  I saw it in person during the first F&F sale, but they were sold out.  I can't believe the e/s are full-sized.  The reviews have been great so I'm sure my sis (or I) will  it.

Ok, ok.... I'm coming clean.  I broke my ban today and ordered two more Benefit cream e/s.  They sold out at the store when I went to pick up my foundation.  Sorry ban buddies!  I got caught up in a moment of weakness!   I couldn't pass up the VIB discount.


----------



## VanessaJean

I am on a serious beauty ban until after Xmas.


----------



## girlygirl3

Ok, ok.  Now that I've owned up to breaking the ban, here are my recent purchases!

I couldn't pass up the UD F&F promo!  I ordered the Ammo e/s palette and the 24/7 e/l set (called stash?).
Then at Sephora, I thought I'd finally get that Lancome powder brush but no one has it!  It's not in 3 of the stores I called and it's not online!  I ended up ordering the Laura Mercier powder brush online, along with the mineral powder.

Mmm, so I think I'm ok now ...


----------



## Kansashalo

Last night I bought:
Laura Mercier oil free primer
Chanel Aqualumiere in Tangerine Dream


----------



## xpurseloverx

marc jacobs rain =D


----------



## fairy14344

Sephora Ultimate Blockbuster (oh la la)

& Philosophy Supernatural Airbrushed Color Correctors (the best concealer i have tried), I swear by this!!! Sad Philosophy's discontinuing this


----------



## chinahopes

I just got Givenchy Very Irresistible, a Smashbox fan brush, Strawberry Salve lip balm, an eyeliner sharpener, and Sephora's everyday brush cleaner.



Also, I'd love to see a review of that Sephora kit.  I was debating getting it today but I'm not sure about the quality/staying power of Sephora eyeshadow.



fairy14344 said:


> Sephora Ultimate Blockbuster (oh la la)
> 
> & Philosophy Supernatural Airbrushed Color Correctors (the best concealer i have tried), I swear by this!!! Sad Philosophy's discontinuing this
> 
> View attachment 938628
> 
> 
> View attachment 938629


----------



## BellaBoo

Moroccan hair oil and hair mask. Should be arriving tomorrow, can't wait. This is good stuff


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Perfume - YSL Babydoll


----------



## bnjj

I have been buying way too much lately:

- Korres Body Butter in Quince x 2
- Korres Shower Gel in Vanilla Cinnamon
- Nature's Gate Organic Toner x 2
- Aquolina's Pink Sugar EDT, Scrub, Lotion and Shower Gel
- Benefit's Erase Paste
- Guerlain's Idylle EDP 

I also bought an end table today.


----------



## JuneHawk

I recently bought OPI Barefoot in Barcelona, You Don't Know Jacques Suede, Princess Rule and a top coat.

I also bought two boxes of Garnier Nutrisse True Red to dye my hair for the first time in years and only the 3rd time in my entire life.  I still haven't done it, I'm a big chicken.


----------



## JuneHawk

don44 said:


> I bought this cream based on reviews so hopefully it works as well as everyone says it does!




We use this on our baby.  We bought it for his drool rash when he was tiny and kept on using it.  Now we use it for his diaper area since we use cloth diapers and traditional creams stain them and make them less absorbent.  Aquaphor is great!


----------



## missjenny2679

bnjj said:


> I have been buying way too much lately:
> 
> - Korres Body Butter in Quince x 2
> - Korres Shower Gel in Vanilla Cinnamon
> - Nature's Gate Organic Toner x 2
> - Aquolina's Pink Sugar EDT, Scrub, Lotion and Shower Gel
> - Benefit's Erase Paste
> - Guerlain's Idylle EDP
> 
> *I also bought an end table today.*





Ok, this is awesome! For some reason this last part really cracked me up:lolots:


----------



## bnjj

missjenny2679 said:


> Ok, this is awesome! For some reason this last part really cracked me up:lolots:


 
Well, it _is_ "beautifying" my living room.

http://www.amazon.ca/Modern-Furniture-Philmore-End-Table/dp/B002UN6AGI


----------



## beauty k addict

i purchased the rest of the tsumori chisato stuff for shu uemura.. twinkle cat + radiant ribbon couture palettes and mini lipgloss trio set. this is the first time i went nuts on a makeup line. 







beauty k addict said:


> tsumori chisato for shu uemura wish upon a star holiday collection
> -stardust duo color highlighter
> -rouge unlimited lipstick in moon peach (asia exclusive)
> -brush kit
> -mirror
> 
> i still have yet to purchase the rest of the stuff from this line to complete my collection.
> 
> chanel holiday gift sets
> -mini brush collection
> -smokey eye essentials
> -glossimer duo
> 
> 
> sephora
> BE bare minerals happiness collection
> MJ lola solid perfume ring
> BI exclusive stila mini lip glaze trio


----------



## Cheryl

Dior nail/cuticle creme


----------



## xpurseloverx

more opi nail polish YAY caviar and vodka, holiday glow, and princess rule im excited


----------



## karester

I was a little naughty today...

NYX Beige lipgloss
Essie Mint Candy Apple np
Makeup For Ever HD Foundation & Full Coverage Concealer
2 Sephora e/s
Sephora concealer brush
Smashbox travel size primer
Neutrogena moisturizer
Bonnebell eyeliner
Maybelline Cool Effect shadow/liner (I wore this in hs, over 6 yrs ago, and it's still being sold!)

I think a self-imposed ban is in order for a bit!!


----------



## elizat

I just HAD TO HAVE the Benefit lipstick trio that was in the Ulta ad for $18. It was for 3 full size lipsticks @ the price of one. I ordered online and also took advantage of the buy 2, get 2 bath smoothy things, which are basically like the Philosophy 3-in-1's. So, $30 or so for 3 full size lipsticks and 4 24 oz. bath things. I plan to give some of those as gifts.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC Kohl eye pencil in coffee
MAC eye shadow in swimming.


----------



## simplygm819

Recently bought a whole bunch of things from makeup.com. Among the lot are body washes, scrubs, hand and body lotions and exfoliators. 

Starting my shopping ban...after I make a few last purchases.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I finally gave in and bought eyeshadows from the Urban Decay Friends & Family Sale... 12 to be exact. I bought mostly neutral colors, but they're all so gorgeous and I couldn't resist (especially since they were on sale).


----------



## NorthStar

Went a little crazy today...and came home with the following:

Vera Wang Rock Princess perfume
NARS Orgasm Blush
NARS I Want You Lipgloss Set (includes Turkish Delight, Striptease, Orgasm, Dolce Vita, & Greek Holiday)
MAC e/s in Scene, Espresso, & Nylon

Oyyyy...I am soooo banned now LOL!:shame:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel polish in Trapeze


----------



## Lynny0780

Mac nail polish : Nightfall 
http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/images/swatches/168x168/naillacquer_frost_med.png
Mac mascara : lash plush


----------



## chinkee21

Possets.com perfume oil haul:
@!#%&
Churpz
Les Girls-Purple Hayes 
Sweet New England-Vermont
Id

Bpal perfume oil haul:
Torture Queen
Black Pearl
Black Phoenix
Imp
Jester
Kabuki
Carnal
O
Sed Non Satiata
Drink Me
Bastet
Czernobog
Eve
Mania
Dragon's Milk

Pacificaperfume.com haul:
Tibetan Mountain Temple Body Butter
Tunisian Jasmine Body Butter
Waikiki Pikake Body Butter
Tahitian Gardenia Body Butter
Hawaian Ruby Guava Perfume
Avalon Juniper Body Butter

Villainess haul:
Frostbite Soap
Gloop Soap
Just Desserts Soap
Mall Santa Soap
Scintillating Soap
Scintillating Smooch!
Scintillating Kaboom!
Jai Mahal Kaboom!
Scintillating Perfume Oil
Mall Santa Whipped!
Frostbite Whipped!

Isle of Eden haul:
Cashmere Sweater Bee So Soft
Lustrous Trinket Bee So Soft
Their Child Dream Cream
Snow Roll-On Perfume
Blue Sherbet Crystals Cashmere Creme
Pink Sugar Black Cherry Marshmallow White Cake Dream Cream
Vladimir's Vice Roll-On Perfume
Victorian Beauty Cashmere Creme
Pink Sugar Black Cherry Marshmallow White Cake Roll-On Perfume
Ribbons of White Chocolate Eggnog Roll-On Perfume
Flurries Cashmere Creme
Flurries Roll-On Perfume
Almond Candy Marshmallow White Cake Bath Frosting
A Sea of Tears Roll-On Perfume
Scarlet Elixir Bath Frosting
White Lie Bath Frosting
Snow Queen's Sweets Roll-On Perfume
Flurries Bee So Soft


----------



## foxyqt

i just bought the Translucent Loose Powder by Shiseido.. =)


----------



## conrad18

Sonia Kashuk makeup brushes


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Embryolisse moisturizer


----------



## VanessaJean

Placed 3 Sephora orders in the last week. Some were Xmas gifts. I will post pics when they arrive. I am now on a ban until after Xmas! Where is that Beauty Ban thread gone???


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought these today


----------



## regretless

urban decay f&f sale!!! ordered with my cousin to get free shipping 
our haul:












udpp $17.00---> $11.90
best of urban set $16.00---> $11.20
limited duo $14.00---> $9.80













ammo palette + full sz udpp set. $39.00---> $27.30


----------



## VanessaJean

I have that Best of UD set and I love it! Does Sephora sell that palette? It's lovely!


----------



## i<3handbags

Nice haul! I am so bummed I can't buy from this F&F sale.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beautiful China Glaze colors! And i love all the UD!

Dior Skinflash Primer
Bobbi Brown Deluxe Samples 
BB Shimmerwash Eyeshadow Ash
NARS Lipstick Senorita


----------



## conrad18

Cover Girl Lash Blast Mascara in Black
Smashbox Photo Finish Lipstick in Glamorous - Dont know if I'll be keeping this color though, it's kind of loud (almost garish) on me.


----------



## regretless

VanessaJean said:


> I have that Best of UD set and I love it! Does Sephora sell that palette? It's lovely!



yes, sephora sells the ammo palette!!  i believe it is $36 or something?


----------



## VanessaJean

Adding it to my wish list for February.


----------



## TygerKitty

regretless said:


> udpp $17.00---> $11.90
> best of urban set $16.00---> $11.20
> limited duo $14.00---> $9.80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ammo palette + full sz udpp set. $39.00---> $27.30


 
OMG I love this!  Thanks for posting!  *adds to wishlist* lol


----------



## TygerKitty

My chanel eyeshadow brush came in the mail - it works wonderfully, just what I needed especially for getting a smoky edge around the eye, super short bristles and it concentrates the color!  WOOT!


----------



## VanessaJean

First Sephora order arrived today, Xmas gifts for my girlfriends:
Dior Palette
Dior Shadow Duo
Kat Von D Shadow Duo (2)
Samples for me!!!


----------



## Divyaangana

JuneHawk said:


> I bought these today



Very pretty colors! And that Lubu heels polish is especially hot.


----------



## talexs

Philosophy melting marshmallow body souffle, lip shine, and peppermint hot chocolate 3 in 1.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Urban Decay eyeshadow in Sellout.


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - Put a spell on you pink lip bag
MAC - Skin Refined Zone Treatment Soin
Chanel Inimitable Mascara


----------



## TygerKitty

talexs said:


> Philosophy melting marshmallow body souffle, lip shine, and peppermint hot chocolate 3 in 1.



jealous!


----------



## Sweetwon

Purchases from today. I am obsessed with nail polish lately!







China Glaze: Atlantis, Medallion, and Emerald Sparkle
OPI: Visions of Sugarplum, Dazzled by Gold, and Blue My Mind
Orly: Twilight






OPI Halloween glow polished (only $2.99)
Korres Body Butters
Elf Eyeshadow brush and Bronzing brush
Ulta Glitter Eye Liners: Teal, Purple, Topaz, and Black (only $1 each!)


----------



## sw0pp

Hermès - Terre d'Hermès EdT-set with mini EdT and after shave


----------



## elizat

Sweetwon- I like Korres stuff! 

I don't know why, but I seem to buy all natural lines when I stop to take a look at what is in my bathroom.

I picked up Tuscan Blood Orange Perfume by Pacifica, which happens to be natural and vegan friendly too. I love the way it smells.


----------



## regretless

sweetwon! i'm totally jealous of your NPs


----------



## niseixtenshi

Nars - Laguna (bronzer) 

LOOOOVE it!


----------



## pond23

La Mer Cleansing Fluid from NM

I'm curious to see how this compares to Shu Uemura's cleansing oils.


----------



## ChrisdeNell

sw0pp said:


> Hermès - Terre d'Hermès EdT-set with mini EdT and after shave



Thats my favorite parfum, (I love male parfums)...


----------



## Sweetwon

Elizat ~ I try to buy a lot of natural and vegan products as well. 

I was so lucky shopping for nail polish the other day. Every store I went to had buy 2 get one free! I almost want to go back and look at a few more.


----------



## Necromancer

I went on a bit of a spree yesterday.
Perfume:
VV Rose by Roberto Verino
Cristalle by Chanel
L'Eau d'Issey A Drop of Cloud by Issey Miyake

Makeup:
Atelier eyeshadow 3 x refill pots 
Atelier foundation 
Atelier neutraliser palette
Duralash Flare individual lashes (medium and short)


----------



## VanessaJean

Got another Sephora order today:
UD Book of Shadows II
Dior Mascara set
Philosophy The Winter Escape


----------



## Cheryl

Dior skin forever flawless powder foundation
Dior Primer
Dior Moisturizer
DiorKiss Lipgloss in strawberry smoothie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

More NP again! 4 China Glaze, 2 from the GLitter Collection and 2 from Wizard of Ooh Ahz.

Bad Kitty, Electric Lilac, Good Witch?, C-C-Courage


----------



## TygerKitty

I bought the skull palette and some lip plumper from the hautelook UD sale today!  Excited!


----------



## stlpeach2008

fhi flat iron


----------



## Divyaangana

TygerKitty said:


> I bought the skull palette and some lip plumper from the hautelook UD sale today!  Excited!



I wanted the Skull palette and the 24/7 liner set, but I didn't get to either of them in time! So instead I picked up the Baked palette.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I was too late too, wanted the 24/7 liners


----------



## beauty k addict

jill stuart holiday 09 bath and body collection. i've never been this obssessed with japan/asia exclusive beauty line before!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Here's my 8 hr haul all over Houston TX area from Ulta, to Marshalls to TJMaxx.













OPI Breathe Life, I had to get 2, never seen them discounted before.. or even in an Ulta!




Essie Hot Commodity




Essie After Sex


----------



## bunnymasseuse

More...




OPI She's Golden




Essie Brick Oven




Essie Monkey Business




Essie Lifesaver




Spa Ritual Death by Chocolate (this one rings true IRL!)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Cont.
China Glaze Jamaican Out





Piggy Polish Regatta Get This Color!


----------



## TygerKitty

Divyaangana said:


> I wanted the Skull palette and the 24/7 liner set, but I didn't get to either of them in time! So instead I picked up the Baked palette.



They have the skull palette on the UD site for only $1 more right now - $19!!!  

The baked palette looks beautiful but the tan/goldeny colors are not good with my skin - I only would have used the pretty teal for the most part lol!  SO pretty though!



it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I was too late too, wanted the 24/7 liners



Awh bummer!


----------



## Sweetwon

Bunny ~ What a great polish haul! I have been looking for OPI Breathe Life at my Ulta, but they never seem to have it.


----------



## devoted7

placed a Konad order on Monday and it arrived today 

Special Princess Polish in Silver and Pop Green! Image Plates 57 and 63!


----------



## conrad18

Wow, *Bunny,* what a haul! Love all the nailpolishes.  

All I got today was NARS Lipgloss in Belize and some Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque. Ive heard so much about this mask, and Im really excited to try it.


----------



## Nieners

My first Essie & CG!


----------



## Nieners

Plus this one 






And these eye shadow sticks, which I love.


----------



## Nieners

And another one.


----------



## Divyaangana

Great haul *Nieners*! I particularly like that Essie polish!


----------



## Divyaangana

My Zoya and Urban Decay hauls both came in yesterday!

Zoya:





L - R: Luck, Marachino, Smoochie, Resolution, Meow, Entourage

Urban Decay:




24/7 Super Stash
24/7 Liner in Bourbon
Rock 'Em Together liner set
Grindhouse sharpener


----------



## Nieners

Thank you *Divyaangana*! Do you like the Zoya glosses?


----------



## Divyaangana

Nieners said:


> Thank you *Divyaangana*! Do you like the Zoya glosses?



I didn't have high hopes for them originally just because no one that I really knew had ever tried them before. I had only read about them from Scrangie's blog and that was the only place I'd ever heard of them.

Let's just say I am blown away by them so far. They are very similar to to Stila Lip Glazes. I'm about to post a real review of them in a few minutes.


----------



## beauty k addict

jill stuart sweetness collection (nails and makeup stuff this time). my js holiday collection is finally complete!


----------



## purseprincess32

Chanel:
Le Vernis Mica Rose
Rouge Allure- Luminous Satin Emotion lipstick
High Shine Cheer gloss- Diamond Rose


----------



## Divyaangana

NARS Primer


----------



## conrad18

Smashbox WISH Eye Wish Palette - I really wasnt looking to buy any new makeup but I saw this and just had to get it! I love all the colors and the little look book that came with it. Im so excited to play around with all the diffirent looks from the book and expand my makeup techniques. 

Love the shiny pink exterior!






12 yeshadows, 4 creamliners, plus a mini lid primer






The built-in mirror and look book.


----------



## Necromancer

I bought three perfumes this morning - Elle, Curious and Daisy.


----------



## i<3handbags

I got this mini lipstick set from Gilt Fuse. It will be here on the 2nd! I had a credit, so I got it for only $2 shipped.


----------



## kathyrose

Got some ULTA holiday nail polishes today as well as I just placed an order for Zoya polishes. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## purseprincess32

Lovely purchases everyone!


----------



## Kansashalo

Today, I bought:

Bare Minerals Tinted Mineral Veil (use this to set my Smashbox foundation)
Smashbox e/s in Smokebox
Smashbox Jet Set Waterproof liner in Midnight Black


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to Bath & Body to replenish my anti-bacterial hand soap.  At the moment, they're going for 3 for $10.  I got 3:  Nectarine Mint, White Citrus and Midnight Pomegranate.  I can't wait for the semi-annual sale!  That's when I'll REALLY stock up!


----------



## roxys

MAC Studio Stick foundation
MAC 190 brush
YSL Lippie #3
Lush Sexy Peel soap


----------



## elizat

I bought another of the Benefit lipstick trio set at Ulta b/c it is a holiday special w/ really nice colors. I also picked up 2 shower smoothies as well in cinnamon.


----------



## TygerKitty

girlygirl3 said:


> I went to Bath & Body to replenish my anti-bacterial hand soap.  At the moment, they're going for 3 for $10.  I got 3:  Nectarine Mint, White Citrus and Midnight Pomegranate.  I can't wait for the semi-annual sale!  That's when I'll REALLY stock up!



I always buy these too and stock up but then I just realized I live alone and it takes me AGES to go through a bottle of soap cause I'm not in my apartment from 6:30 am - 6:30 pm five days per week! LOL  I've finally gotten into my holiday scents which I bought MONTHS ago! lolol I do love their soap though!


----------



## Odette

Essie mini nail polishes - Lollipop, Rock Candy, Mint Candy Apple, 3-way glaze
Stila Kitten smudge pot
OPI nail polishes - Sapphires in the Snow, Merry Midnight


----------



## bnjj

Based on really good reviews I picked this up today (Fresh Magic Wands Mini Mascara Duo):


----------



## xpurseloverx

opi= merry midnight, shim-merry chic, & you dont know jacques
one piggy polish in walk the lime
and a nail polish corrector pen


----------



## girlygirl3

TygerKitty said:


> I always buy these too and stock up but then I just realized I live alone and *it takes me AGES to go through a bottle of soap* cause I'm not in my apartment from 6:30 am - 6:30 pm five days per week! LOL I've finally gotten into my holiday scents which I bought MONTHS ago! lolol I do love their soap though!


 
That's the truth and that's why I only stock up once a year.  The rest I'll give as gifts!


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Makes sense - I always get suckered in by all the different seasonal scents though LOL

I got my latest BE order in - eyelid primer; I ordered two and only 1 arrived though!  SAD!  

But, I got lots of freebies too! - two cleanser samples, a prime time face primer sample, a face moisturizer sample, blemish therapy sample and a deluxe mascara sample!  So that was fun! lol


----------



## aliceanna

TooFaced Shadow Insurance
Benefit Creaseless Shadow in Recess and Honey Bunny

. . . and a free travel-size sample of Clarins anti-wrinkle/SPF moisturizer!  I was so excited they were handing these out at Sephora.


----------



## purseprincess32

Congrats on everyone's new purchases.


----------



## karester

Neutrogena Chic lipgloss
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Blends blush in Pure
OPI Dear Santa
OPI Glove You So Much
OPI Baguette Me Not


----------



## Loquita

aliceanna said:


> TooFaced Shadow Insurance
> Benefit Creaseless Shadow in Recess and Honey Bunny
> 
> . . . and a free travel-size sample of Clarins anti-wrinkle/SPF moisturizer!  I was so excited they were handing these out at Sephora.



The Shadow Insurance is great...way better than the Urban Decay product, IMO.  Congrats!

I took advantage of the Bobbi Brown 20% off F&F Sale and got the following:
Bath Perfume
Oil Control SPF 25 Lotion
Long wear Cream Eyeshadows in Slate, Cement
Cream Eyeshadow Makeup Brush
Free (full-sized!) gel eyeliner in Indigo Ink (Just use the code "HOLIDAY")

I stocked up on my fave perfume and daily moisturizer, so I am happy.


----------



## VanessaJean

Last Sephora order from before my ban started:

Lash Stash Mascara Sampler
UD 24/7 Super Stash Liner Set
MU Forever Diamond Burgundy Eyeshadow
Kat Von D Autograph Eyeliner Rhi-venge
Free Kat Von D Palette
Samples!


----------



## aliceanna

Loquita said:


> The Shadow Insurance is great...way better than the Urban Decay product, IMO.  Congrats!
> 
> I took advantage of the Bobbi Brown 20% off F&F Sale and got the following:
> Bath Perfume
> Oil Control SPF 25 Lotion
> Long wear Cream Eyeshadows in Slate, Cement
> Cream Eyeshadow Makeup Brush
> Free (full-sized!) gel eyeliner in Indigo Ink (Just use the code "HOLIDAY")
> 
> I stocked up on my fave perfume and daily moisturizer, so I am happy.


I am really liking the Shadow Insurance so far!  I didn't like the UDPP bottle _at all_.  

I am really tempted to get that BB Oil Control/SPF Lotion.  It sounds like it would be perfect for my skin (oily and prone to hyperpigmentation).  Congrats on your Bobbi Brown purchases!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

TygerKitty said:


> I always buy these too and stock up but then I just realized I live alone and it takes me AGES to go through a bottle of soap cause I'm not in my apartment from 6:30 am - 6:30 pm five days per week! LOL  I've finally gotten into my holiday scents which I bought MONTHS ago! lolol I do love their soap though!


I still have TONS of anti-bac soap from last year's Xmas haul (LOL!) so I don't go through it fast enough... that and I don't let the BH use it... or he'd waste it!


----------



## tillie46

Bare Minerals from Sephora


----------



## Loquita

aliceanna said:


> I am really liking the Shadow Insurance so far!  I didn't like the UDPP bottle _at all_.
> 
> I am really tempted to get that BB Oil Control/SPF Lotion.  It sounds like it would be perfect for my skin (oily and prone to hyperpigmentation).  Congrats on your Bobbi Brown purchases!



LOL, great minds think alike!  I loathe the UDPP bottle, too...the product's good but the bottle has me so turned off that I just said forget about it.  

And I totally recommend the BB Oil Control lotion.  I have the exact same kind of skin as you do, and it is a really great product.  The texture is wonderful and it makes my MU go on much more nicely.  It's 20% off right now (until tomorrow, I think)!!!


----------



## alexandra28

I got a few things on black friday @ neimans.
- La Mer Powder Foundation
- La Mer Hydrating Infusion
- La Mer Sunscreen Lotion
- Creed Perfume in Virgin Islands (LOVE IT)


----------



## TygerKitty

bunnymasseuse said:


> I still have TONS of anti-bac soap from last year's Xmas haul (LOL!) so I don't go through it fast enough... that and I don't let the BH use it... or he'd waste it!



Heaven forbid you let the man use something that you have excess of LOL!  You crack me up bunny!  That was just too funny!


----------



## kathyrose

Got Rimmel waterproof Secy Curves mascara. Haven't opened the box yet. Waiting to get a chance to use the non-waterproof version which is no longer in packaging before trying this one out.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

TygerKitty said:


> Heaven forbid you let the man use something that you have excess of LOL! You crack me up bunny! That was just too funny!


 

I know, right! If I could get away with it, I would buy generic for my DH and sons, LOL! Not really, but they do tend to waste things!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My latest obsession is lipstick, this was too pretty to pass up!

Dolce & Gabbana - Dahlia


----------



## Cheryl

Marc Jacobs Lola Perfume


----------



## Tangerine

it'sanaddiction said:


> My latest obsession is lipstick, this was too pretty to pass up!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana - Dahlia



Wow, I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## JuneHawk

I got my first two pieces of MAC make up yesterday as well as two sets of palettes from Too Faced and a mascara.  Too Faced has the prettiest packaging I've ever seen!





MAC Deep Truth and Pink Split


----------



## Divyaangana

JuneHawk said:


> I got my first two pieces of MAC make up yesterday as well as two sets of palettes from Too Faced and a mascara.  Too Faced has the prettiest packaging I've ever seen!



I love that makeup bag! Was it part of a kit/package or did you buy that individually?


----------



## Divyaangana

And this is the reason that I need to be on a ban. My haul from the last couple of days.





MAC Holiday '09 palettes (all 4)
MAC Holiday '09 pigment sets (all 3)
Chanel nail polish in Trapeze
Chanel Tweed Highlighter
Chanel Eye Quad in Bird of Paradise


----------



## Divyaangana

And this is the reason that I need to be on a ban. My haul from the last couple of days.





MAC Holiday '09 palettes (all 4)
MAC Holiday '09 pigment sets (all 3)
Chanel nail polish in Trapeze
Chanel Tweed Highlighter
Chanel Eye Quad in Bird of Paradise


----------



## VanessaJean

Drool!


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Hocus Focus face kit!


----------



## JuneHawk

Divyaangana said:


> I love that makeup bag! Was it part of a kit/package or did you buy that individually?



The bag was part of the set.


----------



## i<3handbags

i<3handbags said:


> I got this mini lipstick set from Gilt Fuse. It will be here on the 2nd! I had a credit, so I got it for only $2 shipped.



I am so irritated with Gilt! They sent me the wrong set. I got some cheek stain and lip something or other in a purple clutch instead of what I ordered. So now I have to contact them tomorrow.


----------



## calzz

I've been on a nail shopping spree!

The past couple of days I bought Biotin (for nail growth), Nutra Nail 5-7 day nail growth, Maybelline Express finish, NYC Starry Silver, Revlon in Valentine, a nail buffer, Nutra Nail Rock Hardener

I also have a Konad Nail Art Kit (M63, M66, M73) in the mail, and nine Zoya nail polishes on their way!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Ohh, you are going to have a lot of fun! Be sure to post in the nail thread!

I have been online shopping, here's my haul.

Lipstick Queen Lipstick Set (QVC)






Colors are: Medieval, Saint Pink, and Butterfly Ball in Sigh





Bobbi Brown F&F Sale
Indigo Ink Gel Eyeliner
Angle Eye Shadow Brush
Naked and Velvet Plum Shadows


----------



## MissTiss

Broke my beauty ban.  Picked up:

China Glaze For Audrey
Chine Glaze Watermelon Rind


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Ohh, you are going to have a lot of fun! Be sure to post in the nail thread!
> 
> I have been online shopping, here's my haul.
> 
> Lipstick Queen Lipstick Set (QVC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are: Medieval, Saint Pink, and Butterfly Ball in Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi Brown F&F Sale
> Indigo Ink Gel Eyeliner
> Angle Eye Shadow Brush
> Naked and Velvet Plum Shadows



*It's an Addiction*, what an AWESOME haul!!  

I  BB, but my fave lipstick brand of all time is Lipstick Queen!!  I didn't know that they are on QVC!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Have you tried the lipstick yet?  If not, let me know what you think when you get a chance.  It's the _best_, IMO.


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> Broke my beauty ban.  Picked up:
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey
> Chine Glaze Watermelon Rind



*Tiss*, you still controlled yourself.  

I made the executive decision that I loathe my skin and after some research I hit Sephora tonight with the DBF (that's no place to take yer man, let me tell you..._no fun at all_) and picked up the Philosophy Microdermabrasion Kit, plus their Help Me (I think that's what it's called) retinol cream.  

I fullt expect to look like a different person tomorrow.


----------



## mysticrita

So i got some really good stuff this past two days :
Laura Mercier cotton squares (they are so soft and since i have a really sensitive reactive skin i can't use something harsh)

Nars blush in Madly (Love it to death, they were out of stock for 2 weeks, its a mix between a blush and a bronzer so perfect for me, since i'm really fair skin, and a bronzer is to dark)

Nars powder in Mont Blanc
Laura mercier Undercover pot (concealer with loose powder)
Bobbi Brown Limited edition Mini shimmer brick in sandstone (love it, i use it as a highlighter)
Chanel Aqualumiere lip gloss Limited Edition in Hirondelle (687)
YSL Rouge volupté in 7 (lingerie pink) and 2 (sensual silk)
Chanel nail polish in Mica Rose.
Nars nail polish in Tokaido Express (i collect Chanel nail polish i think i have about 20 or so..i love them because of the color, they chip reeeeally quickly, so i'm considering starting a nars collection since they such like 5 days on my nails without chipping AT ALL)
Laura Mercier foudation primer (the hydrating one)
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Porcelain.

And noooow, i'm on a ban (again !!!)


----------



## xpurseloverx

opi- saphire in the snow
opi - curry up dnt be late
pocket rocket lipgloss in david yum 
too faced glamour to go
nars slient night eyeshadow only 9$$$!!!!!
opi nicole- love your life
2 borgese (sp) nail polish
opi-Gargantuan


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> *It's an Addiction*, what an AWESOME haul!!
> 
> I  BB, but my fave lipstick brand of all time is Lipstick Queen!! I didn't know that they are on QVC!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Have you tried the lipstick yet? If not, let me know what you think when you get a chance. It's the _best_, IMO.


 
These were my first LQ purchase and a holiday weekend special (I think this set is now sold out) So far only swatched them, each one has a different texture and look. Medieval is much sheerer than I thought, but being red I prefer that. If I remember correctly, the butterfly line is supposed to make your teeth look whiter, LOL! So far they seem very nice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got my Zoya free green polishes!

32oz Remove polish remover
Charity Polish
6 Free Green Polish Promotion


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> These were my first LQ purchase and a holiday weekend special (I think this set is now sold out) So far only swatched them, each one has a different texture and look. Medieval is much sheerer than I thought, but being red I prefer that. If I remember correctly, the butterfly line is supposed to make your teeth look whiter, LOL! So far they seem very nice!



I  Medieval, it's one of my faves in the line!!  The butterfly stuff is new to me, though...sounds promising...must investigate!!  

You have _great _taste in toiletries, btw...I see you got some Zoya, too (one of my other preferred splurges).  

Zoya's polish remover is the best on the market, IMO.  You were smart to get the big one, I wish that I had done that!


----------



## Cheryl

With my Sephora $20 off $50 coupon I got the new Dior Holiday 2009 eye palette and Peter Thomas Roth Botanical Buffing Beads!!! Love Both!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks Loquita!

Cheryl, love both of your choices too! I have the Dior Eye palette on my wish list for my family to get. Still browsing Sephora, not sure what to get with my $20 off!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Marc Jacobs Daisy gift set for myself for Christmas (from hubs).


----------



## NoSnowHere

Very pretty polishes! 





it'sanaddiction said:


> Got my Zoya free green polishes!
> 
> 32oz Remove polish remover
> Charity Polish
> 6 Free Green Polish Promotion


----------



## Loquita

Just a quick post of my Bobbi Brown F&F loot, and some Philosophy Stuff:






Philosophy Microdelivery Peel (tried it today, and it's flat-out AMAZING!!! I will write a review and post it soon); Philosophy Help Me retinol cream; Bobbi Brown Oil Control Lotion SPF 15 (HG status); BB Bath Fragrance (again, an HG for me); BB Cream e/s Makeup Brush; BB Long-Wearing Cream Shadow in Slate (darker shade to the left) and another in Cement (to the right), plus a free full-sized BB gel eyeliner in Indigo Ink.   

I am a _very long_ job interview (all day, from early breakfast through dinner) this coming week, and this type of polished, long-wearing eye makeup is perfect for my needs.  (The rest of my collection tends to consist of louder MAC colors, which I also love).


----------



## swhit9290

first post in here 

i indulged myself today, i haven't bought makeup in forever! i got..

Urban Decay Matte Baked Bronzer in Toasted
Too Faced Candlelight Highlighter
Smashbox High Definition Concealer
Essie polish in Big Bag Theory
& a pack of EcoTools brushes (hope they're good quality!)


----------



## i<3handbags

I ordered NARS blush in Deep Throat today!


----------



## Cheryl

I just ordered a new bottle of Miss Cherie Dior from Sephora!!! This is my 2nd bottle!


----------



## babevivtan

wow u must really love it.  is this the one that smells like strawberries?  now u are making me wanna buy too!!!




Cheryl said:


> I just ordered a new bottle of Miss Cherie Dior from Sephora!!! This is my 2nd bottle!


----------



## babevivtan

this is ohsoprettie!!!  i esp love the Butterfly Ball in Sigh, it looks like a duochrome with a blue tint!!!!  Amazing and i dun even wear much lipstick!



it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Ohh, you are going to have a lot of fun! Be sure to post in the nail thread!
> 
> I have been online shopping, here's my haul.
> 
> Lipstick Queen Lipstick Set (QVC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are: Medieval, Saint Pink, and Butterfly Ball in Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi Brown F&F Sale
> Indigo Ink Gel Eyeliner
> Angle Eye Shadow Brush
> Naked and Velvet Plum Shadows


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thank you! Good eye! it does have blue in it. Here is a quote from the website about the BUtterfly Ball Lipstick

"Glides on light and see through as a butterfly wing with a flash of turquoise iridescence"


----------



## pattylauren

I went to Sephora on Thursday and purchased some of my HG NARS Pressed Powder, Smashbox Photofinish Primer and NARS Greek Holiday gloss... loving it all!


----------



## TygerKitty

Nailtini polish topper in blue flame (LOVE this!) and chilled; and ordered the nailtini garnish nail art stencil kit... this all came with samples of borghese summer glow, glowelle beauty drink mix (??) and becca tinted moisturizer.

I also just used my VIB sephora gift certificate to get the NARS day and night palette, the 24/7 UD super stash of eyeliners and the UD 24/7 hi-fi eyeliner kit!  lol I fell in love pretty hard with these UD liners - I've NEVER found a pencil eyeliner that didn't smudge to my upper lid until now!  SO EXCITED!  So, I had to get more colors  getting two perfume samples and a cute lil temporary tattoo kit lol... might go to my little cousin for Christmas!


----------



## Loquita

I just picked up the MorrocanOil Hydrating Hair Mask today...if it's anything like the rest of the line (I have tried their shampoo and conditioner, styling cream, and regular oil) then I am going to be thrilled with it.  Will post a review if I get the chance!

BTW, *it'sanaddiction*, I looked for some reviews of the Lipstick Queen Butterfly set and it's getting raves...now I _really_ want it.


----------



## aliceanna

Went to Sephora yesterday to use my VIB $20 off and got:

Sephora brush set with 10 brushes
Skin FX Primer
Sample of UD Pocket Rocket in "Doug" 

I also got two new NPs at Trade Secret: OPI Ginger Bells and OPI Heartthrob.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Ordered this last week before they sent out the 20 off--Which Im still waiting on btw!





Dior Iconic, Nars Riviera, and Nars Dolce Vita and Striptease gloss (sample)


----------



## Loquita

Since they are having F&F now until 12/9 at butterlondon.com (just use code FF2009BL - thanks, *Tracy*!!), I ordered some stuff from Butter London:

Melt Away Cuticle Eliminator ( this stuff; just wrote a Rave on it)
Stiletto Stick (Heel Balm for my Mom- holiday gift)

They have great 3 Free polishes in gorgeous colors, and I love their treatment stuff as well.


----------



## MelloBerry

Lush fresh face mask in Brazened honey! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Michie757

Swtest2Lips said:


> Ordered this last week before they sent out the 20 off--Which Im still waiting on btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Iconic, Nars Riviera, and Nars Dolce Vita and Striptease gloss (sample)




How is the little nars sample. I ordered one too


----------



## talexs

Philosophy "Cookbook"


----------



## Kansashalo

Here are a few goodies I bought a few days ago but I'm just now getting around to posting pics...

China Glaze in Black Diamond and Millennium
Victoria Secret's Ultimate Smokey Eye palette


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Seche Vite fast dry top coat - first time user and lover


----------



## sendmeonacruise

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Seche Vite fast dry top coat - first time user and lover



I've been wanting to try this! You may have just convinced me


----------



## kathyrose

I bought a lot of nail polishes from a website (they have a really good price on them). Um, say around 50 bottles? Yikes! The BB RAOK made me fall in love with nail polishes, particulary the choices of my buddy and I got into it.


----------



## Kansashalo

I forgot to mention this in my earlier post...I also got some Kiehl's lip balm earlier this week too.


----------



## Loquita

Bought the following gifts today:

Boxed set of Maria Evora Soaps (Black Sea Mineral) from Spain for my mother
Kiehl's Multi-Purpose Facial Formula for DBF

And for me (Cashback is at 20% on Beauty.com, I couldn't resist):

Smashbox fan brush 
Beauty Blender double sponge kit with cleanser

Can't wait to try these out!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sendmeonacruise said:


> I've been wanting to try this! You may have just convinced me


 
tee hee hee..buy it I am sure you won't regret it


----------



## Brooke11

Just bought Bare Minerals as a Christmas gift for my sister - the $60 kit with 4 powders, primer, and some brushes, using a coupon given to me by a kind tPFer  .  My sister has been asking for this for a while.

Then ordered Everday Minerals for myself (going to try out the cheaper kind).

Just bought lots of CG, OPI, and Essie polishes, as well as Matte About You, Seche Vite, and Seche Base:


----------



## jwhitlock

My new Bobbi Brown concealer, blush and eye shadow. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## purseprincess32

I was at Shu Uemura on Saturday and purchased the following:
Pressed silver eyeshadow ME Silver 950
Glow On pink blush 31
High performance balancing oil in Fresh


----------



## Katie68506

Just picked up:
Guerlain Lipstick
Nars Silent Night eyeshadow
Shisiedo Lipgloss
Sephora Lipgloss shimmer set


----------



## klj

Bliss Blood orange/white pepper body wash..2 big bottles with my 20.00 off coupon at Sephora.


----------



## Divyaangana

My Zoya order from 'Green Friday'




Remove+
N/P in Blair and Yasmeen
3 out of the 6 free green polishes (Veruschka, Midori, & Suvi)
Flowerbomb perfume (Not pictured because I hadn't opened that box just yet.)


----------



## karester

I bought 3 Yankee Candle Lip Balms.  They are too cute and they smell great, like the candles.


----------



## sign_coach925T

I got some beauty xmas gifts and a treat for myself . I bought the  The nars multiple in palm beach for me . i wanted to try that out. I had that $15 sephora gift card  off an item $35 or more so with tax was $ 25.54 what a great way to try out a new product. I also bought Chanel Chance spray 3.4  $90 before tax and  Chanel #5 body lotion  $47.50.  I love how  nordstrom gift wraps the items. love the gray almost as much as those little blue boxes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Early Christmas present from hubby...who btw took my Sephora giftcard to put towards my gift. lol! Anyways got this...


----------



## i<3handbags

Smashbox has a promo going for a free cream liner palette with purchase(code PALETTE), so I just ordered a lipgloss in Shutter, got a primer sample, deluxe Bionic mascara sample, Lash DNA sample(if you're signed up with My Pretty Points), and FULL SIZED cream liner palette for $12.22 shipped!


----------



## BellaLuella

I bought too faced insured eye primer - Hopefully it will work on my oily a** lids Do I still need a base with this?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Went to Sephora this weekend to use my $15 off $35 email promo! I got the Benefit Creaseless Eyeshadows in Skinny Jeans for me and Tattle Tale for my mom. I've been lusting for Skinny Jeans for a few weeks now so that coupon made me rush to go get it! I can't wait to try it and i want a few more colours!


----------



## i<3handbags

I need to get away from the computer lol.  From Ulta I bought some face cleanser, and the Ulta brand Dark Circle Intensive Eye Treatment. It has the ingredient Haloxyl, which is supposed to be a breakthrough ingredient in combating dark circles. It is only $7 (as opposed to everything else with Haloxyl that is $$$), so I figure why not.


----------



## Loquita

BellaLuella said:


> I bought too faced insured eye primer - Hopefully it will work on my oily a** lids Do I still need a base with this?



I have really oily lids, too, and I have found that this stuff works wonderfully!! It's by far the best shadow primer out there, IMO.  

And I am on a Bobbi Brown kick now...just ordered some more cream eyeshadows after wearing the ones I got from the BB F&F promo today, and absolutely _loving_ them.  Got some great deluxe samples, too!!

Long-Wear Cream Eyeshadows in Glacier, Galaxy, Black Pearl, and Burnished

Deluxe Samples: Vitamin Enriched Face Base, Soothing Face Tonic Sample, Lathering Tube Soap Sample, and EXTRA SPF 25 Moisturizing Balm Sample

And free shipping...sigh...


----------



## tariloveslouis

MAC She-zam Dazzleglass (Love, love, love this!) and a replacement blacktrack fluidline (how did I ever live without this stuff!)


----------



## Katie68506

i<3handbags said:


> Smashbox has a promo going for a free cream liner palette with purchase(code PALETTE), so I just ordered a lipgloss in Shutter, got a primer sample, deluxe Bionic mascara sample, Lash DNA sample(if you're signed up with My Pretty Points), and FULL SIZED cream liner palette for $12.22 shipped!



I got lip pencils, primer sample, deluxe Bionic mascara sample and the cream liner palette.  Wish I'd known to sign up for My Pretty Points.


----------



## Loquita

tariloveslouis said:


> MAC She-zam Dazzleglass (Love, love, love this!) and a replacement blacktrack fluidline (how did I ever live without this stuff!)



I got the She-Zam a while back too, and think it's really pretty...but how do you use it?  Any ideas are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## kasmom

I just bought 2 sets of the hostess gift set from philosophy.


----------



## LAltiero85

I've been buying a TON of beauty products lately...lol...I just bought a MAC lipstick in Myth (super pretty!), Benefit Silky Finish Lipstick in Ms Behavin(goooorgeous color for the holidays and winter, feels AMAZING on, almost feels like there is nothing there! So soft!), Benefit Lipgloss in Zone Out(smells like watermelon and feels sooo good, really pretty color!), Benefit Dr. Feelgood Matte primer(smells good, works okay too, just takes the shine away), Benefit "That Gal" primer(again, smells good, all of Benefit's products seem to, but doesn't really do much), Clinique Facial scrub (you can use it everyday, all though I will probably use it every other day, doesn't dry out your skin at all!).


----------



## jwhitlock

I just got some of that new Loreal Telescopic Explosion mascara b/c Ulta had a great deal on it. Why not try?


----------



## karester

Maybelline Dream Mousse concealer

I just can't find the right concealer for me, it's frustrating!


----------



## Necromancer

I went a bit crazy the other day and bought 18 SpaRitual nail polishes.


----------



## xpurseloverx

yaya more nail polish
i got essie- sexy divide, showstopper, groovey grape, 2 other clearenced ones i forgot the name to
2 clearence rimmel nail polish- pop apricot and a french mani pink
opi- kyoto pearl, bubble bath, you dont kno jac suede & dazzled by gold 
wow i got to much lmao its ok they are all pretty
o & essie base and top coat and the matte bout you essie top coat as well


----------



## i<3handbags

Katie68506 said:


> I got lip pencils, primer sample, deluxe Bionic mascara sample and the cream liner palette.  Wish I'd known to sign up for My Pretty Points.



I forgot too, so I went into my account and canceled the order, and then redid my order with the My Pretty Points bonus.


----------



## Ellapretty

I went to Sephora and got the Stila Kitten set (eyeshadow and lipgloss), Sephora brand nailpolish and Sephora/OPI nailpolish.






I also got some drugstore make up for my cousin who is turning 13. She will only be allowed to wear make-up on special occasions - so I got her some basic items that look appropriate on young teens - wet n wild liner in brown (wet n wild liners are surprisingly good), wet n wild bronzer/blush - (I love how this can be swirled for a light wash of colour, while some of it can be used as eyeshadow or bronzer or blush), wet n wild travel brush set (surprisingly - the bristles are made of natural fibers...will have to see how they work - this is so she can use the blush brush and the eyeshadow brush on her bronzer/blush), and bonnie bell lip gloss - its a teen classic! I also got her a conair make-up bag to keep her make up in.


----------



## LarissaHK

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Early Christmas present from hubby...who btw took my Sephora giftcard to put towards my gift. lol! Anyways got this...


 




beautiful presentcongratulations. I really like this set and love all the fragrances, very good idea for x'mas present


----------



## LarissaHK

My recent beauty purchases...




...




....


----------



## cheburashka

LarissaHK said:


> My recent beauty purchases...


 
Ahhh, this is sooo pretty, looks like you had an amazing haul, Larissa !


----------



## hillarystyle

YSL lippies, Smashbox set, and Stila eyeshadow from beautyticket.com.


----------



## LarissaHK

cheburashka said:


> Ahhh, this is sooo pretty, looks like you had an amazing haul, Larissa !


 Thank you *cheburashka*I supposed to buy one BS body butter but there was promotion if buy two the price was just a little more expensive than buying one, and I was also very happy when I bought the perfume and got free sample of two other fragrances


----------



## bnjj

I ordered MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator and a Mineralize Skinfinish and am waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## VanessaJean

Placed a MAC order. Will post pics when they arrive!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LarissaHK said:


> beautiful presentcongratulations. I really like this set and love all the fragrances, very good idea for x'mas present


 
*larissa*,can you believe he made me wrap it up and put it under the christmas tree


----------



## VanessaJean

Where did you get these? They look awesome! I love Yankee Candles!



karester said:


> I bought 3 Yankee Candle Lip Balms. They are too cute and they smell great, like the candles.


----------



## gina1023

From Nars: the Modern Love e/s palette and a Fuji e/s

From Sephora: Kat von D True Romance e/s palette in Beethoven, Guerlain KissKiss Baby Lipstick in Honey Nude (its like a balm and I  it this is my 3rd backup!), Dior Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Powder Makeup in 01 (fave powder foundation ever).


----------



## karester

VanessaJean said:


> Where did you get these? They look awesome! I love Yankee Candles!



There's a Yankee Candle store at my mall, that's where I got them.  However, they're online too. http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/freestyle.jsp?category=/Retail/Whats+NEW/NEW+Lip+Balm


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks!


----------



## lovemysavior

Yesterday I purchased Sin blush from Nars and MUFE Aqua Eyes black base color.


----------



## Chipper

I did my first Coastal Scents order.  I bought the 88 Warm Palette as part of my sister's Christmas gift and the 88 Color (Matte/Satin) Palette for myself!  It should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Used my $20 off at Sephora for:

Laura Mercier Creme Brulee Honey Bath
Clarins Hand and Nail Cream
100 point = Shiseido Blotting Papers

Not pictured The Body Shop Wild Cherry Body Butter


----------



## Nieners




----------



## kippeydale

Wishing You a Berry Christmas by Philosophy


----------



## purseprincess32

Korres_ Lip Butter
Jasmine
pomegrante
quince


----------



## TygerKitty

Nieners said:


>



Wow gorgeous!  What is the china glaze in the upper right corner, the brownish one?  I love so many of these on you - you do a great job!


----------



## xpurseloverx

opi- visions of sugar plum
opi- suzi skies in the pyreness suede
opi- dazzled by gold (had to get a back up i am that in love with this)


----------



## Nieners

TygerKitty said:


> Wow gorgeous! What is the china glaze in the upper right corner, the brownish one? I love so many of these on you - you do a great job!


 
It's called Prize winning mare 
Those nails aren't mine tho.. wish they were!


----------



## i<3handbags

i<3handbags said:


> I ordered NARS blush in Deep Throat today!



My order arrived!!


----------



## bnjj

I was going to place a SB order and entered that promo code for the palette and it wouldn't accept it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bnjj said:


> I was going to place a SB order and entered that promo code for the palette and it wouldn't accept it.


Which one?


----------



## bnjj

bunnymasseuse said:


> Which one?


 
Which code?  "palette"

It was posted a couple days ago in this thread and then when it wouldn't work for me tonight I googled the code and it is supposed to be good until Dec. 27.

I have been trying to place a SB order much of the week but could not get their website to work for me until tonight (had to use a different browser).


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^You part of their Pretty Points Club?  I don't find the prices to do me enough good since I can get the SB from Sephora or Ulta and gain points with THAT retail unit towards other stuff.  What item you trying to get from the site on the order? I must have missed the code posting here...


----------



## bnjj

I am a Pretty Points member.  However, after fighting with the website most of this week and then the code not working tonight, I just ordered my item from Sephora a few minutes ago.

I ordered the Wish lipgloss set.


----------



## TygerKitty

Nieners said:


> It's called Prize winning mare
> Those nails aren't mine tho.. wish they were!



Haha you didn't have to tell me they weren't your nails  I would have believed it!  Thanks for the info, pretty color!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bnjj said:


> I am a Pretty Points member.  However, after fighting with the website most of this week and then the code not working tonight, I just ordered my item from Sephora a few minutes ago.
> 
> I ordered the Wish lipgloss set.


You know your BB buddy would have gotten that if u had put it on ur list / poke poke  
Can't wait to hear how you like it, I have tooo many glosses that I don't use to get rid of first before buying more! lol


----------



## bnjj

It was on my list but please don't feel bad as we as BB Buddies pick items at random from our Buddy's lists and cannot possibly get everything.  It's on it's way now.


----------



## i<3handbags

I just ordered the Smashbox Mother Earth palette from Gilt. I got it free due to credits!


----------



## TygerKitty

Okay... a mish mash of recent purchases!

First up - the nail polish!

I put in an order through the zoya green friday sale; bought a few from makeup.com (the nailtini) and ordered an OPI on ebay.

1st pic - all of them!

2nd pic - the zoyas (missing two greens on back order - tangy and envy)... from left to right on top:  midori, suvi, veruschka, irene; the bottom row are the ones I ordered and they are L-R:  kotori (LOVE), snowsicle and emme

3rd pic - similar to pic 2

4th pic - opi breathe life, nailtini topper blue flame (LOVE) and nailtini topper in chilled


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I don't see the pics?


----------



## TygerKitty

And for the rest of my goodies... mostly a sephora order:

Pic 1 - NARS day and night palette... I used this immediately after I received it!  I love it!  The pink and black on the far right side are super glittery but I hope it won't flake off much.. I used the blue and the green on the bottom; the top two are peachy and I haven't used those yet either.  

Pic 2 - UD 24/7 liners!  I recently fell in love with these and had to buy more... so I bought the super stash (at top of pic) and the hi-fi collection (bottom left); on the far right you can see the size of the liners in the super stash collection - the two small ones - in comparsion to the size of the liners in the hi-fi collection - the bright blue; which is sitting next to the brown liner from the UD book of shadows 2 palette... I don't have any "full size" ud liners so I'm not sure how much smaller these are but at least it gives you an idea between the two collections...

Also in this pic is the rest of my makeup.com order; nailtini nail art stencils!  I can't wait to try them!

Pic 3 - the metallic flower clutch from sephora and all my samples!  Most of these samples came in the clutch but some came just from my sephora order... here's what they are:
- hanae mori parfum sample
- anastasia line erasing serum sample
- lolita lempieka perfume sample
- per-fekt eye perfection gel sample
- philosophy purity cleanser sample
- kate somerville exfolikate intensive exfoliating treatment sample
- sephora colorful high intensity eye shadow sample (starry sky, engagement ring, midnight kiss, my favorite jeans)
- temptu adorn girly chic temporary tattoos
- stella by stella mccartney perfume sample
- very hollywood by michael kors perfume sample
- boscia eye treatment sample

PHEW that was a lot of samples lol!

Pic 4 - all of my purhcases/samples in one pic!


----------



## TygerKitty

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I don't see the pics?



Yeah I forgot to add them lol they should be there now :shame:


----------



## kathyrose

I only have 1 pic of my 50 China Glaze haul. Blurry too as it's from my cell but I have no patience to take pictures in sets and such.






I ended up sorting through them and am definitely keeping around 30 of them. The others, I'm on the fence. My bf's SIL will come over and see if she likes any of those I'm on the fence with as well as bf's mom. But it's a good start to my polish collection! I also got the Zoya polishes from the BF deal.


----------



## kathyrose

Nieners said:


>


What's the bottom middle (red) one? The top one looks like Ruby pumps but what about the bottom? I like that color! I may have it already but just don't know that is it!


----------



## i<3handbags

i<3handbags said:


> Smashbox has a promo going for a free cream liner palette with purchase(code PALETTE), so I just ordered a lipgloss in Shutter, got a primer sample, deluxe Bionic mascara sample, Lash DNA sample(if you're signed up with My Pretty Points), and FULL SIZED cream liner palette for $12.22 shipped!



My order arrived today!! I love the cream liner palette. I couldn't capture it well enough. The colors are quite deep and pretty.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Today I went a little crazy at the mall! It's been _ages _since I've purchased any beauty products other than necessity items like foundation, shampoo, cleanser, etc. I had some gift cards so I put them to good use!

Sephora:
Nars Dolce Vita Lip Gloss
Clinique Almost Powder
L'Occitane Shea Butter Soap (2 bars)
Bottle of Hermes cologne for DH
Several deluxe samples

Lush:
14 items! :shame: It was my first time in the store and I wanted to try everything! Plus, the sweet SA that helped me threw in some awesome samples and freebies!

The Body Shop:
Tea Tree Oil Blemish Stick
2 shaving items for DH

Kiehls:
Avocado Eye Cream


----------



## holycooooow

Sephora: Nars blush/bronzer duo, Nars highlighter, Boscia Eye Cream, Boscia Cleansing Oil, Dior Show (black), Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue, Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer, Smashbox Primer

Mac: Angel Lipstick, Gel Eyeliner (black), Dazzleglass Creme (Do It Up & Perfectly Unordinary)


----------



## Loquita

Just picked up some Bobbi Brown Corrector...I was trying to behave myself (an unusual occurrence).  

But I love reading about everyone else's fantastic hauls!!


----------



## NorthStar

Was on the hunt mainly for a new fragrance (or two) tonight, and came home with:

-benefit Laugh with me Lee Lee (really love this!)
-Ralph Lauren Romance _Always Yours_...Still trying to decide if it is different enough from the "regular" Romance, which I was such a big fan of but had given it a break for a while.  Did a test between the two on my arm, we'll see what I decide!

Also hit up MAC and got the Sexy Shenanigans Lipglass/Lustreglass set, and the Sorceress eye shadow palette.

Finally, picked up some Urban Decay Primer Potion after reading so many here rave about it!  Can't wait to give it a shot.


----------



## jadise

Just ordered Essie Cuddle with Color Mini pack. 

Holds 4 colors:
- Mink Muffs 
- Midnight Cami
- Angora Cardi
- Pink Parka


----------



## Loquita

Just a few items from recent orders:  Beauty Blender 2 Sponge set with Sponge/Brush Cleanser (and a GWP -- more cleanser in travel-size envelopes); Smashbox Fan Brush 22; Bobbi Brown Corrector; Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream Eyeshadows in Galaxy, Glacier, Black Pearl, and Burnished.  Also some deluxe samples/regular samples from BB.   

And I admit that I learned about every single one of these products right here.  And they are all living up to the hype!


----------



## regretless

kathyrose... sooooo many china glazes!!! oh i'm so jealous


----------



## LovesYSL

Recent purchases:
At Blue Mercury I bought:
Mario Badescu Caviar Night Creme
Mason Pearson detangling comb
Diptyque Violette candle

And at Douglas Cosmetics I purchased
La Mer lip balm
Chanel Poudre Crystalline
La Mer The Radiant Infusion

I purchased my LMRI during Douglas's 20% sale and fortunately they had a La Mer rep there and she was giving out generous sized sample jars of Creme de la Mer so I got one of those too!


----------



## ilovechanel2

I bought By Terry bronze opulent.. Finally a bronzer that looks natural on me.


----------



## talexs

LovesYSL said:


> Recent purchases:
> At Blue Mercury I bought:
> Mario Badescu Caviar Night Creme
> Mason Pearson detangling comb
> Diptyque Violette candle
> 
> And at Douglas Cosmetics I purchased
> La Mer lip balm
> Chanel Poudre Crystalline
> La Mer The Radiant Infusion
> 
> I purchased my LMRI during Douglas's 20% sale and fortunately they had a La Mer rep there and she was giving out generous sized sample jars of Creme de la Mer so I got one of those too!


 
Crazy, I have a feeling we probably passed each other at Bluemercury and Douglas and didn't even know it


----------



## thithi

i scored a bunch at the stila sample sale... 5 eyeshadows, a 12 shade palette, and an eyeliner brush.  also picked up another eyeshadow palette from tarte during the fnf sale.  i've got a full rainbow of eyeshadow now!


----------



## i<3handbags

thithi said:


> i scored a bunch at the stila sample sale... 5 eyeshadows, a 12 shade palette, and an eyeliner brush.  also picked up another eyeshadow palette from tarte during the fnf sale.  i've got a full rainbow of eyeshadow now!



Lucky you! I love Stila, but don't live in California. I wish I could hit a warehouse sale.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Just a few items from recent orders: Beauty Blender 2 Sponge set with Sponge/Brush Cleanser (and a GWP -- more cleanser in travel-size envelopes); Smashbox Fan Brush 22; Bobbi Brown Corrector; Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream Eyeshadows in Galaxy, Glacier, Black Pearl, and Burnished. Also some deluxe samples/regular samples from BB.
> 
> And I admit that I learned about every single one of these products right here. And they are all living up to the hype!


 
Nice haul, Lo!  The BB cream e/s look beautiful!


----------



## karester

kathyrose said:


> What's the bottom middle (red) one? The top one looks like Ruby pumps but what about the bottom? I like that color! I may have it already but just don't know that is it!



*Kathy* - To me it looks like Stroll:


----------



## lovebeibei

just bought the ed hardy perfume


----------



## lovemysavior

My recent purchases have been NARS Sin blush, NARS Madly blush, and UD e/s in Smog.


----------



## regretless

stila bronzer + finishing powder





philosophy mini set





clinique moisturizer





fancy schmancy, worth my weight, ocean love potion , call your mother





bought these for stocking stuffers.. 
china glazes: LOL, agent lavender, custom kicks (so tempted to keep this for myself..), tree hugger




china glazes: dorothy who, atlantis (oh how i've been waiting for this!!!), millennium, agent lavender 




misa: on the edge, color clubs: vintage couture, wild at heart, fashion addict, front row diva




orly: enchanted forest, spark


----------



## regretless

some close ups..




china glazes:  tree hugger, custom kicks







front row diva, fancy schmancy, millennium // wild at heart, fashion addict




worth my weight, atlantis, dorothy who // call your mother, agent lavender, vintage couture, spark




ocean love potion, enchanted forest, on the edge








bobbi brown corrector, skin foundation (both @ 20% off).. i actually returned the skin foundation a few days ago >.< made me look oily.. the corrector is amazing though!





MUFE HD foundation


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Went back to Sephora yesterday to get some more of the Benefit creaseless eyeshadows even though i still haven't used my other two, Skinny Jeans & Tattle Tale. I got:

-Smut
-ahhh i can't remember the 2nd one...its a champagny-gold i think its R.S.V.P. or Birthday Suit

I was disappointed my Sephora didn't have the Juicy Couture 3 pc. pen perfume set ( i want to get this for my cousin for xmas) since its on the website. The girl said they probably won't get them. Luckily Shoppers Drug Mart has them advertised this week for $45. Stopped by there too yesterday and they didn't arrive yet so i have to check another Shoppers tonight!


----------



## pattylauren

China Glaze in For Audrey
Essie in Mint Candy Apple
NARS Flesh Pressed Powder
NARS Casino Bronzer
Sephora by OPI in Metro Chic

I haven't tried any of this stuff except the pressed powder and i'm so excited


----------



## kathyrose

karester said:


> *Kathy* - To me it looks like Stroll:


Oooh, I have that from my order last week! Thanks!


----------



## kasmom

YSL - Holiday Collection 2009


----------



## LovesYSL

talexs said:


> Crazy, I have a feeling we probably passed each other at Bluemercury and Douglas and didn't even know it



Probably- I live there basically.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Lip Twin #10 I am in love with YSL lipsticks now...they are sooo soft.


----------



## sign_coach925T

went to sephora i needed a moisturizer i had been slacking on that and my face wash as the neutrogena just dries out my face and leaves it tight for awhile and with it being winter i so need a moisturizer. i got the loccitane   ultra rich face cream $38 and the purity face wash $20.


----------



## VanessaJean

Here are my first 2 MAC purchases:
Black Tied Eyeshadow
Smoke and Mirrors Palette
Mini Pigments Smokey Sexpot
Naughty Noir Eyeshadow
Mineralize Blush in Gentle


----------



## karester

OPI - Visions of Sugarplum (stocking up since it's an Ulta exclusive)
OPI - Mother Road Rose
Illamasqua - Milf 
OPI for SEPHORA - Ocean Love Potion 
OPI for SEPHORA - Worth My Weight


----------



## elongreach

Philosophy Recipe Box (gift)
Cuticle Nipper
Headbands
Nail Art stuff
Shadow Insurance
Inimitable Mascara
Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon
OPI gift set (gift)
OPI Ocean Love Potion
OPI Dazzle By Gold
OPI Give Me Moori
OPI Russian Navy






I also bought some Korres Cleanser and sounds odd for a beauty purchase, but an electric kettle.  It's dual purpose for me.  Hot water for steaming and tea.


----------



## regretless

^ oooh. i love the bronze one


----------



## TygerKitty

My cutie pie UD order came in from hautelook...

the skull palette is soooooooooooooo friggin adorable!  It reminds me of paul frank, it's silver and pink and oh man the eyeshadows are sparkly!  Then I also got blow pump plumper 

Pics 2 and 3 are basically the same but I don't remember which is better so I just uploaded both lol


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Nice! I only have one Urban Decay palette, but love the quality.


----------



## TygerKitty

i<3handbags said:


> ^^ Nice! I only have one Urban Decay palette, but love the quality.


 
Me too!  Well, now I have two lol because I was so impressed with the book of shadows II!


----------



## karester

I forgot to mention these:

- Neosporin Lip Health Daily Hydration Therapy (awesome!)
- L'Oreal Go360 Clean Facial Cleanser with Scrublet Deep Facial Cleanser for Sensitive Skin (this is amazing!)


----------



## chinkee21

Aha! It's been exactly a month since my last post here, I have been busy indeed!

Bpal Perfume Oil haul:
Hod Resurrected
Spooky Resurrected
Copper Phoenix
Banana Peel in a Graveyard
Defututa
Al Azif
Gluttony
Mouse's Long & Sad Tail
Hymn to Proserpine
Blue Moon 09

Black Phoenix Trading Post Perfume Oil Haul:
Left His Nurse While in a Crowd
Chewing Little Bits of String
Comforting Plush Companion
Boneshaking Antique Velocipede
Holiday Stress Relief Bath Oil
Proserpina Bath Oil
Gula Bath Oil
Luxuria Bath Oil



Darkdel.com Perfume Oil Haul:
Snack Hut
Nameless City Drive-In
Sue's Great Old Puppet Show
Black Lace
Christine
Crimson Christmas

Pacificaperfume.com Haul:
Fruits & Flowers of Paradise Soap Set
Waikiki Pikake Perfume
Avalon Juniper Soap

Villainess.net Haul:
Pyromania Soap
Pyromania Perfume Oil
Pyromania Smooch!
Canaan Soap
Scintillating Whipped!
Pearl Diver Soap


----------



## chinkee21

Nordstrom.com Haul:
Ja Malone Perfume Coffret
Philosophy Eggnog 3-in-1 Shower Gel

Beautyhabit.com Haul:
Tokyomilk Let Them Eat Cake Perfume
L'Artisan Ananas Fizz Perfume
Crazylibellule and the Poppies - Le Baton De Bon Matin Perfume Stick

Luckyscent.com Haul:
Stephanie de Saint-Aignan L'eau Nirique Perfume
Farmacia SS. Annunziata dal 1561  Chia Perfume
TOCCA Beauty Giulietta Perfume
Costume National 21 Perfume
Lostmarch Lann-Ael Perfume

Bpal.org & evilbay Haul (all Bpal oils):

Butter Rum Cookie, Sugar Skull, Milk Moon, Splatter Comedy, Man with Phallus Head, Upa-Upa, 8 view of Actors, Phantom Cow of Yerba, Monster Bait:Bogger Critter, Lilith & Jarocho, Velvet Nudie, Candy Phoenix, Beaver Moon, Sticky Pillowcase, April Fool, Eggnog, 13 (original), Stinky, Plastic Pink Flamingo, Teenage Cannibal, Pink Phoenix, Gladdener of All Hearts, Blue Fire, Rangoon Ripdtide, Screeching Parrot, Golden Wave, Orange Phoenix, Monsterbait: Underbed, Scurvy, Ice Queen, Dorian, Pancake Breakfast,Blue Moon, Te Po, Mlle Fortune Teller, Fairy Market, Jacob's Ladder, Black Ice, AF6, Black Moon, Unheavenly City, Khrysee, Giant Vulva, Candy Butcher, PX117, King of Spades, Vasakasajje, Cheshire Moon, Et Lux Fuit, Monster Bait: CLoset, Agape, Lick it One More Time, Maud Ruthyn, Harvest Moon, Midwinter's Eve, La Vague, Snake Charmer Resurrected, Velvet Clown, Philommeides, Irrelevant Crawdad, B-Horror, Detestable Putrescene, Alien Invasion, I Fell Inlove with a Floating Brain, Lady Lilith, Pink Moon, Snow Moon, Marae, Opuhi, Velvet Pink Kitty, Hellhound on my Trail, Enraged Bunny Musk, Freak Show & Bearded Lady


----------



## bnjj

MAC MSF and Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


----------



## Phédre

Hydra Zen gelcréme by Lancôme. I love the texture!


----------



## Lola

bnjj said:


> MAC MSF and Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


 
Which MSF?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just got my last Sephora order in!








^Above for my BF who LOVES Dr Pepper !


----------



## bunnymasseuse

New SB items to play with!




^The kit




^ new waterproof eye shadows




Cheek stain/blush and liquid/solid op eye brightener and highlighter




New angled mascara brush


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Pretty! I love Smashbox.


----------



## Odette

Rescue Beauty Lounge polishes (from top) - Frugalista, Moulin Rouge, and Om
(all pictures from Scrangie)


----------



## Necromancer

Yesterday I bought YSL lip pencil #12.


----------



## StayClassy

Stopped by Ulta recently after reading dozens of posts raving about Urban Decay's 24/7 eyeliner, so I got one in black to get a piece of the action. Bought the eyeliner pencil sharpener too.


----------



## Loquita

Stopped by my CCO and picked up a few things:  

3 Tube Pack of Origins Hand Creams (a gift)
Bobbi Brown Bath soap (I  this...but it was discontinued).  
Bobbi Brown Long-Wearing Cream e/s in Splash

All in all, I behaved pretty well.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just ordered some new Spring items from SB!
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ms.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A188274.cc.849
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ms.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A188290.cc.I90
smashbox Heartbreaker Eye Shadow Palette Hot Date  
smashbox Heartbreaker 2-piece Lipgloss Set Watermelon


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got my very first ever Laura Mercier...shimmer bloc in pink mosaic!  It looks pretty and well, it's...OK...honestly not in love at first trying but maybe it will grow on me!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Yesterday I bought:
Stila Smudepot set (Came with kitten, black, blue, and purple) - would love tips on how to use this stuff I'm a Smashbox lover but love the colors in this kit.
Bare Minerals Buxom Lipstick & Gloss set. (LOVE buxom!)
HIP pigment in the iridescent white color.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> Just ordered some new Spring items from SB!
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ms.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A188274.cc.849
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ms.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A188290.cc.I90
> smashbox Heartbreaker Eye Shadow Palette Hot Date
> smashbox Heartbreaker 2-piece Lipgloss Set Watermelon


 
I watched that QVC show, so hard to resist! Great choices! The lipglosses in the set look very pigmented.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Shadow in Woodrose, other items were free with purchase.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bonchicgenre said:


> Yesterday I bought:
> Stila Smudepot set (Came with kitten, black, blue, and purple) - would love tips on how to use this stuff I'm a Smashbox lover but love the colors in this kit.
> Bare Minerals Buxom Lipstick & Gloss set. (LOVE buxom!)
> HIP pigment in the iridescent white color.


 
I got the smudgepot set as a gift and love the colors too! I use the kitten as an all over shade, the others as liners. Still playing with it though!


----------



## kasmom

I just got more Philosophy shower gels.


----------



## alexandra28

Sephora:
Philosophy Magical Minis
Sephora Brand Slim Lip Pencil - Natural 110
Sephora Brand Slim Lip Pencil - Neutral 115
Miss Dior Cherie Deluxe Sample (so cute)

SAKS Fifth Avenue:
NARS Pleasures of Paris


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Today, I got eucerin lotion and cetaphil body wash for Dh


----------



## borbanaicha

alexandra28 said:


> SAKS Fifth Avenue:
> NARS Pleasures of Paris



I ordered the same thing, I can't wait to receive it in the mail!


----------



## toadette0_0

the toner so far...


----------



## thithi

I went to the Pop/Pixi Warehouse sale yesterday and scored big time.... $45 for everything.  I'm all set for stocking stuffers!

Also got my free eyeliner palette with smashbox purchase.


----------



## aliceanna

Clarisonic brush head and Stila Lip Glaze in Kitten


----------



## merriboo

i got a couple of items..
a givenchy eyeliner in tender pearl
the dior diorshow lash kit !
a new shu uemura curler..
and a ysl lip gloss

i can't wait for it to ship !


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> Just ordered some new Spring items from SB!
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ms.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A188274.cc.849
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ms.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A188290.cc.I90
> smashbox Heartbreaker Eye Shadow Palette Hot Date
> smashbox Heartbreaker 2-piece Lipgloss Set Watermelon


Items are in!


----------



## Pieceratops

I just bought Yves Saint Laurent MASCARA VOLUME EFFET FAUX CILS!! I love it! I bought it at Sephora and also got 3 free lipglosses because it was my birthday recently


----------



## sign_coach925T

made a stop at sephora picked up the Loccitane all shea all day set . $24. i got this as a just in case gift if i left anyone out. plus it is holiday party time so u never know. i thought it was a nice reasonable gift for someone.


----------



## i<3handbags

i<3handbags said:


> I just ordered the Smashbox Mother Earth palette from Gilt. I got it free due to credits!



My palette arrived! It's so pretty. I love the bamboo case.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

i<3handbags said:


> My palette arrived! It's so pretty. I love the bamboo case.







^Still trying to find myself a decent one of these on da 'bay


----------



## i<3handbags

It's on Beauty Ticket.


----------



## Divyaangana

thithi said:


> I went to the Pop/Pixi Warehouse sale yesterday and scored big time.... $45 for everything.  I'm all set for stocking stuffers!
> 
> Also got my free eyeliner palette with smashbox purchase.



What a fabulous haul! You really did score!


----------



## chinkee21

Luckyscent.com Haul:

Smell Bent sampler set
Le Maison de Vanille sampler set

Beautyhabit.com Haul:

Lollia - Wish Shea Butter Gift Soap 
Lollia - Wish Sugared Pastille Eau de Parfum 
Antica Farmacista - Vaniglia, Bourbon & Mandarino Di Sicilia Le Parfum 
Crazylibellule and the Poppies - Vanilla Orangette Solid Perfume


----------



## _bebee

smashbox eyeshadow palette


----------



## girlygirl3

chinkee21 said:


> Luckyscent.com Haul:
> 
> Smell Bent sampler set
> Le Maison de Vanille sampler set
> 
> Beautyhabit.com Haul:
> 
> Lollia - Wish Shea Butter Gift Soap
> Lollia - Wish Sugared Pastille Eau de Parfum
> Antica Farmacista - Vaniglia, Bourbon & Mandarino Di Sicilia Le Parfum
> Crazylibellule and the Poppies - Vanilla Orangette Solid Perfume


 
Hey chinkee, I just discovered the Lollia/Tokyomilk line myself!  I like one of the hand cremes from Lollia!
From Anthropologie, I purchased the Tokyomilk *perfume solid Lotus Sake*  and I don't even like perfume solids!

What I also purchased recently:
Anthropologie
Fragrance *1856 Darjeeling* from "A Rather Novel Collection" series


----------



## Loquita

Hey *chinkee*, You ordered from two of my fave websites!!  I  Beautyhabit in particular.  

I swear, woman, you must be the best-smelling person in the universe!! 

Um...today I went shopping (but someone else was paying -- early Holiday gifts!!) and I managed to receive some lovely items from Mario Badescu, Jo Malone, and (of course) MAC.  I'll post a pic of my haul tomorrow!!


----------



## kathyrose

O, I got OPI's Smittens with Mittens from 8ty8 along with other stuff last night. I couldn't stand the thought of not having that color! It's sold out in the 2 ULTAs I've been to so I just bit the bullet and placed an order.


----------



## wkim

O.P.I in Russian Navy and Sapphire in the Snow. They always seemed to be sold out


----------



## TygerKitty

Oh man, I don't know what's been up with my nail polish obsession lately... I just put in an order with transdesign.com....

China Glaze
OMG
Wireless Holographic Top Coat
Adore
Cherish
Harmony
Admire
Devotion
Stella
Passion in the Pacific
International Flare
Prize Winning Mare
Platinum Pearl

OPI:
Ate Berries in the Canaries
Ink (suede)


----------



## ashlend

I ordered myself a whole boxful of Kiehl's goodies as an early Christmas present, lol. Here's what I got:

Lip Balm #1 (tube)
Lip Gloss in Black Raspberry
Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion
Creme de Corps
Pineapple Papaya Facial Polish
Creme with Silk Groom
French Rosewater
Musk essential oil (Love!)

Plus samples of: Ultra Facial Moisturizer, Cucumber Alcohol-Free Toner and Creme de Corps lightweight body lotion. 

whee!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wow Tyger, that's a lot of polish!

I just received my Rescue Beauty Lounge Order. It seems I ordered polishes in the same color family!

Bruised - Grunge - Atame


----------



## Sweetwon

I just got some goodies from my Mom for my birthday!!! I got:

Lancome Oscillation Mascara 
Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover (because I keep stealing her sample bottles)
Lancome Lipstick Rose Petale
Lancome Renergie Night

I cannot wait to try out the mascara! I have been wanting to try it forever!


----------



## TygerKitty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Wow Tyger, that's a lot of polish!



I know, darn beauty bar and the nail threads are too addicting!

Now, I just placed an order for the konad nail art stamp kit plus a bunch of plates!  LOL gahhhh this is bad :shame:


----------



## Loquita

*it'sanaddiction*, I love Rescue Beauty!!  I forgot to write myself a note in my PDA about the sale and missed it, though.  

You got some great colors.   

Yesterday I hit Nordie's and picked up some stuff from Jo Malone and Mario Badescu...one item that I wanted was OOS, so they are shipping it to me for free ( that).  Here's my stash, minus the Mario Badescu Corrective Complex Emulsion:






Mario Badescu Healing Cream, MB Seaweed Night Cream, MB Vitamin C Serum, Jo Malone Lime Basil & Mandarine Body Cream ( this), 2 deluxe samples of Jo Malone Grapefruit Cologne (they actually usually sell these, but the SA kindly gifted them to me), plus regular sized samples of Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey Cologne, and more Grapefruit Cologne.  

I also got a few eyeshadows from the new MAC launch that I'll post in that thread.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I've heard good things about MB, I need to try something!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Just got myself the Vichy Aqualia Thermal Light. Gotta love CVS and their coupons & my employee discount. $25 each, but I got two for $27!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I've heard good things about MB, I need to try something!



Yep, it's good stuff! And the pricing is very reasonable in general...since you and I tend to like a lot of the same brands, you might like it.


----------



## Loquita

thegoreprincess said:


> Just got myself the Vichy Aqualia Thermal Light. Gotta love CVS and their coupons & my employee discount. $25 each, but I got two for $27!



Nice!!  My CVS doesn't have Vichy...I _so_ wish it did...


----------



## TygerKitty

SOooooo I learned of diamondcosmetics today and their lovely $2 nail polishes so I ordered 14 more :shame: I'm going to be set for np for years! lol


----------



## Michie757

I just brought some hair products of the miss Jessies line. 

1. The Curly Pudding 

2. The Stretch Silkening creme 

3. Creme De La curl cleansing creme

4. The creme de la creme conditioner


----------



## Jujuma

Bobbi Brown Extra Tinted Moisturizing Balm. Anybody use? Anybody like?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

sally hansen hard as nails xtreme wear in

cherry red
white on
purple potion


----------



## chinkee21

girlygirl3 said:


> Hey chinkee, I just discovered the Lollia/Tokyomilk line myself! I like one of the hand cremes from Lollia!
> From Anthropologie, I purchased the Tokyomilk *perfume solid Lotus Sake*  and I don't even like perfume solids!
> 
> What I also purchased recently:
> Anthropologie
> Fragrance *1856 Darjeeling* from "A Rather Novel Collection" series


 
Yeah, I'm not too crazy about solid perfumes myself, but Tokyomilk is so yummy! Have you tried anything from Crazylibellule and the Poppies? They are awesome as well and they have a few collections as well!

Is Anthropologie fragrance available online?


----------



## chinkee21

Loquita said:


> Hey *chinkee*, You ordered from two of my fave websites!! I  Beautyhabit in particular.
> 
> I swear, woman, you must be the best-smelling person in the universe!!
> 
> Um...today I went shopping (but someone else was paying -- early Holiday gifts!!) and I managed to receive some lovely items from Mario Badescu, Jo Malone, and (of course) MAC. I'll post a pic of my haul tomorrow!!


 
Oh yes! I can't stop browing thru those sites! Very dangerous!

What are your fave scents? Maybe I should give them a try!

Did you see anything you like at Bpal.com? I've sent you a PM!

So jealous of your haul! I love Jo Malone! I just got the coffret set from Nordstrom.com, those small 15ml bottles in a box that sold in a set of 6, can't wait to layer them and see what I come up with!


----------



## kasmom

YSL touche eclat #2
Bare Minerals (Light)


----------



## girlygirl3

chinkee21 said:


> Yeah, I'm not too crazy about solid perfumes myself, but Tokyomilk is so yummy! Have you tried anything from Crazylibellule and the Poppies? They are awesome as well and they have a few collections as well!
> 
> Is Anthropologie fragrance available online?


 
Yes, they are!  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=&sortby=&prepushId=&popId=JEWELRYACCESSORIES

I also sampled the Tokyomilk lip balms that sound so yummy, but I didn't like any of them.  Oh well.


----------



## Moo

Chanel nail polish in Particuliere.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Bloomingdales-Chanel Orange Fizz Nail Polish
Saks-Chanel Tendresse Nail Polish

Both paid for w/ Mystery Money


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sephora order (wanted the free glitter shadow!)

frizz shampoo (stocking stuffer)
Diorshow Extase Mascara
Smashbox Fan Brush
Sephora Glitter eyeshadow in Ivory
YuBe sample
Art of Shaving samples


----------



## misstrine85

These NP's


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice variety!


----------



## bnjj

I have wanted this for some time.   It finally arrived.  YAY!!


----------



## seaotta

made a MAC trip and then found out they put a sephora in jc penny as well so i had to check it out


----------



## Blue_Star

e.l.f. mineral eyeshadow in sassy


----------



## karester

OPI - Happy Anniversary
Sally Hansen - Xtreme wear np Emerald City
Sephora by OPI - Untarnished Image
Stila Lip Glaze - Apricot and "Ulta"mate Pink
Palladio eye liner - Dark Brown
Korres Lip Saver Roll


----------



## VanessaJean

How do you get the free glitter shadow from Sephora?


----------



## TygerKitty

bought a refill of my tarte primer and then there was this cute lil benefit sampler package for $10 at the register and I was a total sucker and bought that too (I've never tried their products and figured it would be a great way to do so!)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

VanessaJean said:


> How do you get the free glitter shadow from Sephora?


 
I got an email last week, not sure of the expiration date. It was free with any purchase and I think the code was glitter.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Khaki Dore eye liner
Chanel Particuliere nail polish


----------



## missjenny2679

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got an email last week, not sure of the expiration date. It was free with any purchase and I think the code was glitter.


 

Yep! Thats how I got my free glitter too


----------



## JuneHawk

I was in Mexico this past week and bought a bunch of nail polish.  The quality is probably questionable but the colors were pretty and cheap so why not.





The green all the way on the right reminds me of Opi's Here Today Aragon Tomorrow.







I got this Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol. 2 today.  It was a total impulse buy and I'm having buyer's remorse.   I don't know if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## kippeydale

Warm & Cozy/Love Lace Small Haul:
Icescape lipglass
Warm & Cozy shadestick
Raven kohl liner
Hypnotizing eyeshadow
Light Affair nail lacquer

I also ordered a Colour Forms Warm Eye palette from ecrater...and have a Sephora order on the way...


----------



## kathyrose

Shipment 2 of CGs and 1 lone OPI


----------



## Divyaangana

Picked this up at Ulta the other day. It was the last one in the store and was completely hidden in the back of all the nail polishes, but as soon as I saw it I jumped. I've been searching for Mint Candy Apple specifically for quite a while.


----------



## girlygirl3

I purchased my first Chanel glossimers!  Here are Beige Guitare and Blizzard!


----------



## Kansashalo

I received my birthday gift from Sephora - 3 mini lip glosses.


----------



## Designer_Love

bnjj said:


> I have wanted this for some time. It finally arrived. YAY!!


 

i just got that for christmas, i love it!


----------



## Designer_Love

these were some of my christmas gifts

mac eyeshadow:
jest
knight devine
star violet
idol eyes

nars blush - orgasm

opi for sephora - queen of everything

cargo beach blush - sunset beach

smashbox lipglosses (6 in a pack)

B.E. buxom Lips - Lacey

Sephora Smudge brush


----------



## thithi

just picked up zoya's matte velvet loredana nailpolish


----------



## kippeydale

Not my own purchase, but my mother-in-law bought me a couple of Lancome nailpolishes for as a sort of stocking stuffer:
In her Splendour
Bois Riche

They are pretty similar in color, but I ain't complainin'!


----------



## whity

oh this month was amazing i usually shop alot (officially shopaholic) but this month is different

1 chanel bag
1 lv alma red bag
1 lv bag chain
creme de la mer
de la mer gel
la mer hand cream
la mer body cream
la mer tonic 
la mer eye concentrate
la mer eye balm
la mer tint fluid 18 spf

sisley eye mask

tons of clarins products for my body + uv protection

la prerie (spelling) exfoliator 

clarisonic

3 Meiji Amino Collagen 

countless of the face shop face sheet masks + other asian sheet masks (addicted)

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream Intensive Moisturizing Hand Treatment 

2 Nioxin Recharging Complex Supplements 

2 Kose Cosmeport Coenrich Q10 White Hand Cream 

VitacremeB12 Face and Neck

3 clinique lip balm intenseve repair something 

clinique all about lips 

Innoxa French Blue Eye Drops Gouttes Bleues

bobbi brown foundation

few dior glosses

other things that am too tired to remember


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ daaaaamn girl!


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^No kidding!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

beauty.com purchase, YSL duo eyeshadow and eyeliner





And some Christmas gifts Nars Nail Polish Set





The Body Shop Cranberry Gift Set


----------



## pond23

L'Occitane Repairing Shampoo
L'Occitane Almond Shower Oil
L'Occitane sample set for $3


----------



## mrsadkins9399

MAC Technokohl eyeliner 
MAC Viva Glam V lipstick
MAC Lipglass-Lust
MAC Prep and Prime Lip Primer
OPI My Private Jet


----------



## pmburk

For Christmas my husband put some OPI colors in my stocking - I'm Fondue of You (my current favorite), Sapphire in the Snow, Royal Flush Blush, and Tickle My France-y.

Today I picked up Smashbox's beauty set with the 2 eyeshadows, Photo Finish primer, and a lip gloss - $6.50 on sale at Ulta! (The "Double Duty beauty" kit is also on sale for $6.50 at Ulta.) Also picked up 3 Essie polishes - Over the Top (an awesome dark steely silver), Tea & Crumpets, and Private Wine Cellar.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ heads over to Ulta!


----------



## xpurseloverx

chi kertin mist
bed head manipulator
bed head after party
*nicole polish's* pretty city rose & its up to you
*opi-* Comet loves cupid, ginger bells, if the fushia fits got this for $1.99
*essie*- mint candy apple =D up's head truner red, big bag theory, lollipop
 got these on sale how awesome ulta made me happy today


----------



## sdkitty

I just treated myself to a MAC 217 brush.  I've been pretty satisfied with my sephora brushes for eyeshadow.  But blending darker colors was somewhat of an issue and I've heard so much about this one.


----------



## VanessaJean

Marcelle Facial Wipes. Love these.


----------



## otilia

YSL Singulier Mascara


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I went to Ulta yesterday... the marked clearance items were another 50% off what the listed price was!  I got 2 polishes for 99c, and some other stuff for much cheaper than I anticipated.

WOW!  I'll be heading to others today or this week if I can


----------



## awhitney

I bought 4 bottles of O.P.I polish yesterday from Chatters.. $10.00 down to $7.00.. which isnt THAT bad lol

It's All Greek To Me
Designer Series Mystery
Russian Navy

and my most favourite colour ever that i couldnt find for the longest time, i was soooo happy my mom probably thought i was the biggest crazy ever! haha

We'll Always Have Paris!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Some Xmas gifts:
Lancome eyeliner
MAC Holiday set
Quo Glitter Eyeliner Set


----------



## VanessaJean

More Xmas gifts:
Lise Watier Glitter Liner set (returned the Quo one for this)
Quo Diamond Cosmetic Bag
Shiseido Blemish Clearing Gel


----------



## xpurseloverx

i got 4 stripe rites at sallys black neon pinkk white and silver giltter and got some sally girl polishes they are sooooo cute 
sephora- metro chic (late on this) too faced giltter liner and fekkai dry shampoo
ulta- 2 nicole polishes 1 borghese polish redken blown away lotion nioxen leave in condi.
nordies- dior =D eye brush, lip gloss, foundation and eye shadow palette n nail polish in silver pearl


----------



## kathyrose

xpurseloverx said:


> *opi-* Comet loves cupid, ginger bells, if the fushia fits got this for *$1.99*


WHA?! OMG! Lucky you! I wish I was there to partake this!!!


----------



## Nat

Dr Organic Lavender shampoo + conditioner
Clinique High Impact mascara
Clinique Moisture Sheer Tint

and I received some Paula's Choice samples today. Along with her book: Don't Go to the Cosmetics Counter Without Me


----------



## Mahina

MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Cheeky Bronze


----------



## vhdos

Sephora today:
Oscar Blandi Volume Shampoo and Conditioner
Phyto Phytodensium Mask
Fekkai Golden Glimmer Gelee Mist

It was a hair day!


----------



## kashmira

I am still searching for the perfect perfume. Today I received some perfume samples I had ordered from LuckyScent:

biehl parfumkunstwerke - eo03 (OK but I won't buy it)
By Kilian - Prelude to Love (Lovely- I might get this one!)
L'Artisan Parfumeur - La Haie Fleurie (I am not sure if I dare to say it but... awful)
Le Labo - Neroli 36 (Lovely!)
Parfumerie Generale -Cuir Venenum (Hrm... strange. Will for sure not buy this)


----------



## lovemysavior

Hot Mama Blush by The Balm


----------



## TygerKitty

Finger Paints NP in:
- Pretty As A Portrait
- It's An Original!
- Artist's Sapphire
- Gallery Glam

China Glaze NP in:
- Tempest
- Watermelon Rind

Nina Ultra Pro NP in Punki Purple... but it's a really hot pink color, oh well.


----------



## forgetmenotxox

I bought honey brown Japanese Palty hair dye and applied it today. It looks awesome


----------



## claireZk

I ordered Diorskin Nude foundation and powder (finally!) and a Smashbox brush set.  I think I may have to be extra naughty and order some new concealer and Korres lip butters too


----------



## _bebee

dior eyeliner


----------



## xpurseloverx

did some more nail polish damage again
opi- got a date to knight, do you lilaic it, smitten with mittens
chanel (my first buy =] ) particulier & blue statin


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Really pretty colors!!


----------



## Divyaangana

xpurseloverx said:


> did some more nail polish damage again
> opi- got a date to knight, do you lilaic it, smitten with mittens
> chanel (my first buy =] ) particulier & blue statin



Ooh, those are some gorgeous colors!


----------



## TygerKitty

Here's the polish haul (missing one order) I have posted about in a few different posts...






L-R:  
zoya tangy and zoya envy (they were backordered and free!)
nina ultra pro in punki purple
OPI ate berries in the canaries
OPI suede in ink






L-R: all finger paints brand from sally beauty
- Pretty as a Portrait
- It's an Original!
- Artist's Sapphire
- Gallery Glam






L-R:  all China Glaze brand
- Tempest
- Stella
- International Flare
- Passion in the Pacific
- Watermelon Rind
- Prize Winning Mare






L-R:  all China Glaze brand
- wireless holographic top coat
- OMG
- Platinum Pearl
- Devotion
- Admire
- Harmony
- Adore
- Cherish





My first konad order!  I ordered a starter kit which came with the stamper, special white polish, scraper and plate m2, I also bought the plate holder and plates m3, m19, m40, m55 and m59

Only missing my order from diamondcosmetics!


----------



## jwhitlock

WOW! Lots of polish today! ME TOO!!!

I finally found Essie's "Chinchilly." It was the last bottle. I was drawn to it like moth to a flame. 

Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Loquita

xpurseloverx said:


> did some more nail polish damage again
> opi- got a date to knight, do you lilaic it, smitten with mittens
> chanel (my first buy =] ) particulier & blue statin



Great choices!  I am especially interested in hearing about what you think of the Particulier...I am contemplating it myself.  

Oh yeah...tomorrow I am going to Nordie's and the MAC Pro Store (Happy 2010 to me!!!) but today my only beauty buy was a tube of Weleda lip balm.

I _highly_ recommend the stuff.


----------



## caxe

Today ordered Konad image plates M57, M60, M63, a white special polish (did a Konad last night and realized that I'm running out of white), a new plate holder, and one of those polish remover pump thingies.  Since I don't have to work for another couple weeks, I'm feeling nail-designy.


----------



## xpurseloverx

TygerKitty said:


> Here's the polish haul (missing one order) I have posted about in a few different posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> zoya tangy and zoya envy (they were backordered and free!)
> nina ultra pro in punki purple
> OPI ate berries in the canaries
> OPI suede in ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: all finger paints brand from sally beauty
> - Pretty as a Portrait
> - It's an Original!
> - Artist's Sapphire
> - Gallery Glam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: all China Glaze brand
> - Tempest
> - Stella
> - International Flare
> - Passion in the Pacific
> - Watermelon Rind
> - Prize Winning Mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: all China Glaze brand
> - wireless holographic top coat
> - OMG
> - Platinum Pearl
> - Devotion
> - Admire
> - Harmony
> - Adore
> - Cherish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first konad order! I ordered a starter kit which came with the stamper, special white polish, scraper and plate m2, I also bought the plate holder and plates m3, m19, m40, m55 and m59
> 
> Only missing my order from diamondcosmetics!


 WOW i think i died and went to nail polish heaven


----------



## xpurseloverx

Loquita said:


> Great choices! I am especially interested in hearing about what you think of the Particulier...I am contemplating it myself.
> 
> Oh yeah...tomorrow I am going to Nordie's and the MAC Pro Store (Happy 2010 to me!!!) but today my only beauty buy was a tube of Weleda lip balm.
> 
> I _highly_ recommend the stuff.


 yes i am very excited bout it too i woke up and went to the nearest chanel counter just to get it lol i will def paint with this soon and post on the what nail polish are u wearing today thread


----------



## Divyaangana

TygerKitty said:


> Here's the polish haul (missing one order) I have posted about in a few different posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> zoya tangy and zoya envy (they were backordered and free!)
> nina ultra pro in punki purple
> OPI ate berries in the canaries
> OPI suede in ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: all finger paints brand from sally beauty
> - Pretty as a Portrait
> - It's an Original!
> - Artist's Sapphire
> - Gallery Glam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:  all China Glaze brand
> - Tempest
> - Stella
> - International Flare
> - Passion in the Pacific
> - Watermelon Rind
> - Prize Winning Mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:  all China Glaze brand
> - wireless holographic top coat
> - OMG
> - Platinum Pearl
> - Devotion
> - Admire
> - Harmony
> - Adore
> - Cherish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first konad order!  I ordered a starter kit which came with the stamper, special white polish, scraper and plate m2, I also bought the plate holder and plates m3, m19, m40, m55 and m59
> 
> Only missing my order from diamondcosmetics!





Man! That's a _killer_ haul!


----------



## TygerKitty

xpurseloverx said:


> WOW i think i died and went to nail polish heaven



Haha!  I think I at least doubled my collection recently (because I still have a diamond cosmetics order coming of ALL nail polish hahaha!) I have no where to store them now!

I adore CG nail polishes though so this is VERY exciting!


----------



## Bella613

*Nars Foundation    
*Stila Foundation
*Too Faced Lip Gloss
*MAC's "Posey", Fix+, brush cleaner, Grand Entrance, Sugarrimmed


----------



## TygerKitty

Divyaangana said:


> Man! That's a _killer_ haul!



HAHA!  I know, I came back to beauty bar trying to stay away from buying purses and this is what I ended up with!    darn those nail polish threads that are so so tempting!


----------



## trapt204

Chanel Coco body cream and Chanel Rouge Hydrabase lipstick in Enigma.


----------



## alexandra28

Yesterday i bought at Ulta a set of 4 urban decay travel size eye liners with a glitter liner for $20.
I thought that was a good deal.
I also got an NYX pots and pans eye jumbo pencil!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sephora by opi polish Metro Chic, Urban Decay primer potion, Mac ls in Hi Tea, Mac LG in 2N.


----------



## calzz

China Glaze Love Letters and For Audrey
Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat


----------



## Loquita

UD 24/7 Liners in Bourbon and Zero...

Plus some more MAC  stuff:
Makeup Remover wipes
Pink Swoon blush
Free from Back 2 MAC: 
Shale e/s
Trax e/s
Handwritten e/s


----------



## cheburashka

A few things my lovely bf got me for Xmas:


----------



## chanelbelle7

Josie Maran eyeshadow in Pewter
Jane Iredale mineral fondation
Jane Iredale black eyeliner


----------



## _bebee

just ordered a few eyeshadows from urban decay on sephora


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> UD 24/7 Liners in Bourbon and Zero...
> 
> Plus some more MAC stuff:
> Makeup Remover wipes
> Pink Swoon blush
> Free from Back 2 MAC:
> Shale e/s
> Trax e/s
> Handwritten e/s


 
Nice, Lo!  I have the UD mini stash pencils and they're sooo nice.  I'll get the full-size ones next time!  I have Shale and Trax, but have yet to use them too much.  I love them though!


----------



## TygerKitty

cheburashka said:


> A few things my lovely bf got me for Xmas:



OOO I have the skull palette too, it's so pretty!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice, Lo!  I have the UD mini stash pencils and they're sooo nice.  I'll get the full-size ones next time!  I have Shale and Trax, but have yet to use them too much.  I love them though!



Thanks, *girly*!  

These are my very first UD products ever. 

And I was so close to getting the mini stash today it's not funny...I was between that and the little MUFE Aqua eyes set that comes in a tin.  I didn't get either, though  

I fell in love with the 24/7 formula when I swatched them on my hand, and they didn't budge.  I also checked out the MUFE Aqua Eyes pencils and they are gorgeous as well...the Sephora I was at yesterday was out of just about everything, so I went to the one closer to my house today and got the other colors I wanted:  

UD 24/7 Liner in Rockstar
UD 24/7 Liner in Underground
MUFE Aqua Eyes in 21L (Dark Grey)
MUFE Aqua Eyes in 18L (I think that's the #.....anyhoo, it's the burgundy pencil).  

And I got another empty MAC 15 e/s palette.  Depotting, here I come!

All of the waterproof liner is coming from my horrible experience with the new MAC Kohl Power Pencils.   I haven't tried my Raven yet, but the Sense of Style pencil _stinks_ for the waterline.  I love the color, but the pencil flaked off and into my contacts within a few minutes, and lasted no time whatsoever.  Feline is far superior.


----------



## Loquita

cheburashka said:


> A few things my lovely bf got me for Xmas:



Wow, your BF has great taste!  I love that Tocca perfume...and I am really starting to like the UD eye makeup.  Enjoy!


----------



## pmburk

Well I had a coupon, so I hit Ulta again today and picked up another of the Smashbox double duty beauty kits (clear lip gloss, lip/cheek color, and dual lip pencil and color), a Bourjois eyebrow pencil, and 2 Borghese nail colors.


----------



## TygerKitty

I succumbed to the 20% off sale coupon from sephora yesterday... doh!  (20% off was only good for a few of these items though)

I bought:
Philosophy - The Winter Escape
Pacifica - Tuscan Blood Orange Spray Perfume Set
Bare Escentuals - Buxom Lash - Blackest Black
Benefit Cosmetics - Bright Lights Big City!
Lancome - HYPNÔSE - Custom Volume Mascara/Deep Black
Smashbox - Layer Lash Primer
SEPHORA by OPI - Nail Colour - Underwater Fantasy (been wanting this since I missed out the last time!!!  so excited!)

My samples:
Fekkai Full Blown Volume Shampoo & Conditioner 
Juicy Couture - Couture Couture Eau de Parfum 
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum


----------



## bunnymasseuse

TygerKitty said:


> I succumbed to the 20% off sale coupon from sephora yesterday... doh!  (20% off was only good for a few of these items though)
> 
> I bought:
> Philosophy - The Winter Escape
> Pacifica - Tuscan Blood Orange Spray Perfume Set
> Bare Escentuals - Buxom Lash - Blackest Black
> Benefit Cosmetics - Bright Lights Big City!
> Lancome - HYPNÔSE - Custom Volume Mascara/Deep Black
> Smashbox - Layer Lash Primer
> SEPHORA by OPI - Nail Colour - Underwater Fantasy (been wanting this since I missed out the last time!!!  so excited!)
> 
> My samples:
> Fekkai Full Blown Volume Shampoo & Conditioner
> Juicy Couture - Couture Couture Eau de Parfum
> Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum


I expect a swatch in the NOTD


----------



## TygerKitty

bunnymasseuse said:


> I expect a swatch in the NOTD



For sure!!!  I was sooooooo upset that I missed that color the first time around and couldn't even find it on ebay!  YAY so glad they brought it back!


----------



## xpurseloverx

I got seche vete top coat sp? China glaze good witch dior polish n i got the kaska quad from chanel n powder foundation dior i got lip balm booster pen hydra concealer n powder foundation from them as well n the sales assciates were such sweet hearts it was a fun shopping day


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks, *girly*!
> 
> These are my very first UD products ever.
> 
> And I was so close to getting the mini stash today it's not funny...I was between that and the little MUFE Aqua eyes set that comes in a tin. I didn't get either, though
> 
> I fell in love with the 24/7 formula when I swatched them on my hand, and they didn't budge. I also checked out the MUFE Aqua Eyes pencils and they are gorgeous as well...the Sephora I was at yesterday was out of just about everything, so I went to the one closer to my house today and got the other colors I wanted:
> 
> UD 24/7 Liner in Rockstar
> UD 24/7 Liner in Underground
> MUFE Aqua Eyes in 21L (Dark Grey)
> MUFE Aqua Eyes in 18L (I think that's the #.....anyhoo, it's the burgundy pencil).
> 
> And I got another empty MAC 15 e/s palette. Depotting, here I come!
> 
> All of the waterproof liner is coming from my horrible experience with the new MAC Kohl Power Pencils.  I haven't tried my Raven yet, but the Sense of Style pencil _stinks_ for the waterline. I love the color, but the pencil flaked off and into my contacts within a few minutes, and lasted no time whatsoever. Feline is far superior.


 
You reminded me about Trax, so I went purple today:  I applied it in my crease with Satin Taupe over the lid and Brun in the outer lid.  I used MUFE Aqua Eyes in 19L (a purple) on the upper lash line and UD Rockstar on the lower!  
I like the MUFE set of pencils but I can't justify the purchase of that beautiful set.  I would think the burgundy pencil would work nicely with the MAC mulled cider e/s!

Sorry to hear about Sense of Style.  I think it's a beautiful color - one that I can't wear either


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Kiehl's Sunflower Color Preserving Shampoo
Chanel Nail Polish Particuliere


----------



## xpurseloverx

uhmm opps more polish 
but hey they were on sale at ulta lol
2 Nicole polishes
2 essie- rock candy funky limelight
4 opi- shorts story, grape fit, fit for a queensland, my big break
sally hansen xtreme wear a pink one i think the name was fushia something??


----------



## wkim

Sally Hansen Xtreme Nailpolish in Gunmetal
C.O. Bigelow Rose Water Skin Tonic


----------



## Kansashalo

Dior Addict Lip Glow
Burt's Bees Day Creme (no spf)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Jumped on the love affair with UD 24/7 eyeliner....officially my hg. Searched high and low for the Dior holiday collection brust set today...got the last one from Nordies


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Love that Dior brush set!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thank you,*girlygirl3*


----------



## claireZk

Sephora:
Korres lip butter trio 
Benefit Erase Paste
Stila good to glow bronzer duo 
100 pt sample: Benefit Badgal mascara mini in plum 

Ulta: 
Revlon PhotoReady foundation and powder
Olay makeup remover with anti-wrinkle treatment
Bourjois Ultra Black mascara
Parisa wax strips
and cotton balls


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hit tradesecret tonight...

From left to right:
Sexy Divide
Damsel In A Dress
Honey Bun
The Cove Copper


----------



## xpurseloverx

got some polishes from the victorias secret sale got all colors lol then got a lip blam and a lip gloss ring
2 opi nail polishes- louver me louver me not & Coney Island Cotton Candy
then 3 polishes from hottopic 
lol i just went out to buy head phones and i still end up with beauty products lol


----------



## Loquita

claireZk said:


> Sephora:
> Korres lip butter trio
> Benefit Erase Paste
> Stila good to glow bronzer duo
> 100 pt sample: Benefit Badgal mascara mini in plum
> 
> Ulta:
> Revlon PhotoReady foundation and powder
> Olay makeup remover with anti-wrinkle treatment
> Bourjois Ultra Black mascara
> Parisa wax strips
> and cotton balls



Korres Lip Butter = !!!!

And I like me some Parisa wax strips, too.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> You reminded me about Trax, so I went purple today:  I applied it in my crease with Satin Taupe over the lid and Brun in the outer lid.  I used MUFE Aqua Eyes in 19L (a purple) on the upper lash line and UD Rockstar on the lower!
> I like the MUFE set of pencils but I can't justify the purchase of that beautiful set.  I would think the burgundy pencil would work nicely with the MAC mulled cider e/s!
> 
> Sorry to hear about Sense of Style.  I think it's a beautiful color - one that I can't wear either



WOWZA!!  You must have looked amazing!!

I have all of those items, so I should be able to recreate this look exactly.    Love the color selection, and thanks for the great idea!


----------



## claireZk

Loquita said:


> Korres Lip Butter = !!!!
> 
> And I like me some Parisa wax strips, too.


Can you believe I've never tried Korres lip butters?? I can't wait.. they should come tomorrow!  I like those Parisa wax strips too lol.


----------



## frantic

My daughter will be heading back to college this week so we had a fun trip to Ulta today.

For her:
Urban decay eyeliner set
Urban Decay pencil sharpener
The Wave facial cleansing set
Jane mascara

I got Borghese nail lacquer Botticelli Nude 5

Fran


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Singulieur mascara in black
YSL Pur gloss in pure nude
YSL Golden Gloss in #10 Golden Peony


----------



## aliceanna

I bought a bunch of fun stuff from Sephora's $10 or less sale:

- Benefit sampler package (contains PosieTint, Highbeam, Some Kinda Gorgeous, and That Gal primer)
- Tarte mini brow kit (contains mini tweezers, brow wax, brow gel, brow powder, a mirror, and a mini brush for only $6!)
- TooFaced baked iridescent shadow in Magenta Moon
- Fragrance sample of Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## Hielostar

Made my first purchases ever at Lush yesterday:

Season's Greetings Gift Set
- Strawberry Santa shower jelly
- Father Frost soap
- Sugar Scrub
- Happy Hippy shower gel

Color Me Christmas Gift Set
- Satsumo Santa bath bomb
- Candy Cane bubble bar
- Strawberry Santa shower jelly
- Lil Lush Pud bath bomb
- Mr. Butterball bath bomb

...I think I just created a monster...


----------



## Loquita

Hielostar said:


> Made my first purchases ever at Lush yesterday:
> 
> Season's Greetings Gift Set
> - Strawberry Santa shower jelly
> - Father Frost soap
> - Sugar Scrub
> - Happy Hippy shower gel
> 
> Color Me Christmas Gift Set
> - Satsumo Santa bath bomb
> - Candy Cane bubble bar
> - Strawberry Santa shower jelly
> - Lil Lush Pud bath bomb
> - Mr. Butterball bath bomb
> 
> ...I think I just created a monster...



Oooo....that's a slippery slope, woman!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I've been bad in the past week 

December 26th I went online to spend my Nordstrom gift card (lol, I waited one whole day!) and they had just marked down a whole bunch of gift sets, so I got 2 of the MAC 'Pigment & Glitter' sets- Cool Capers & Haute High Jinks. I also got the set that included a full size and travel size Smashbox Photo Finish primer (suuuper cheap!). That box should be arriving tomorrow 

Then Sephora had their 20% off sale items, and the $10 deals, so naturally I had to place an order! This order should also be here tomorrow when I get home from work. I got:
Urban Decay Get Baked eye kit
Benefit's Bright Lights Big City! kit
Benefit's Benefit To Go Beauty Bestsellers kit
Stila Good to Glow

And yesterday, I went to one of my CCOs, because they just got a shipment in and got:
Neo-Sci Fi collection: X-Rocks BPB, Evening Aura e/s, Time & Space e/s 
Style Warriors collection: On A Mission blush, Vibrant Grape e/s, Soft Force e/s, Tempting e/s 
Dame Edna collection: What A Dame! high-light powder (extremely chalky but I couldn't resist the purple packaging!)
Naked Honey collection: Honey Light high-light powder
Starflash: Glamour Check! e/s, Grand Entrance e/s, Dreammaker e/s
Fix+ Rose
227 brush
181 brush (so small and cute!)

I should have everything tomorrow, so I'll try to take a big haul picture!


----------



## girlygirl3

letsgoshopping said:


> I've been bad in the past week
> 
> December 26th I went online to spend my Nordstrom gift card (lol, I waited one whole day!) and they had just marked down a whole bunch of gift sets, so I got 2 of the MAC 'Pigment & Glitter' sets- Cool Capers & Haute High Jinks. I also got the set that included a full size and travel size Smashbox Photo Finish primer (suuuper cheap!). That box should be arriving tomorrow
> 
> Then Sephora had their 20% off sale items, and the $10 deals, so naturally I had to place an order! This order should also be here tomorrow when I get home from work. I got:
> Urban Decay Get Baked eye kit
> Benefit's Bright Lights Big City! kit
> Benefit's Benefit To Go Beauty Bestsellers kit
> Stila Good to Glow
> 
> And yesterday, I went to one of my CCOs, because they just got a shipment in and got:
> Neo-Sci Fi collection: X-Rocks BPB, Evening Aura e/s, Time & Space e/s
> Style Warriors collection: On A Mission blush, Vibrant Grape e/s, Soft Force e/s, Tempting e/s
> Dame Edna collection: What A Dame! high-light powder (extremely chalky but I couldn't resist the purple packaging!)
> Naked Honey collection: Honey Light high-light powder
> Starflash: Glamour Check! e/s, Grand Entrance e/s, Dreammaker e/s
> Fix+ Rose
> 227 brush
> 181 brush (so small and cute!)
> 
> I should have everything tomorrow, so I'll try to take a big haul picture!


 
Wow, nice haul!  You HAVE been VERY busy!


----------



## devoted7

*i went to Macy's yesterday and grabbed a few things...

Paint Pot in Groundwork
Shadestick in Beige-ing
Suntins in Moist Plumb & Just a Smidge 
Lip Treatment
MSF in Comfy*


----------



## whity

my recent purchases:

la preirei (spelling) caviar eye complex
la preirei lip plumper
nuxe lip balm

now these i ordered them but not yet recieve:

3 (more) clinique repairwear lip balm (i love this stuff the best lip balm ever)
1 (more) la mer hand cream (i ordered this one from amazon in my country its more expensive than in the states its almost $120 while its original price is $70)
clarisonic mia (i loved my clarisonic plus so i decided to order the mia for traveling)
3 clarisonic delicate brush
2 clarisonic body brush 
2 ojon the original i have one and i love it
rapidlash - i have the talika and love it but i wanted to try something else
yogi tea - super antioxidant
awake serum - anti aging anti oxidant
2 kose mask sheets
Dermalogica MultiVitamin Power Recovery Masque


----------



## xpurseloverx

Opi here today argon tomarrow NYC polish rimmel green with envy polish then stripe rite in gold giltter finger paint in sparkling snow 4 china glaze polishes nova up all night medallion n the one I'm am SOOO happy for fotune teller I really can't believe I added more nail polish again at this rate I will have a million


----------



## Divyaangana

Hielostar said:


> Made my first purchases ever at Lush yesterday:
> 
> Season's Greetings Gift Set
> - Strawberry Santa shower jelly
> - Father Frost soap
> - Sugar Scrub
> - Happy Hippy shower gel
> 
> Color Me Christmas Gift Set
> - Satsumo Santa bath bomb
> - Candy Cane bubble bar
> - Strawberry Santa shower jelly
> - Lil Lush Pud bath bomb
> - Mr. Butterball bath bomb
> 
> ...I think I just created a monster...



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Necromancer

Earlier today I bought 8 SpaRitual nail polishes:


----------



## Necromancer

^^ I almost forgot, I bought some Ardell individual lashes, nail polish remover, and polish corrector pen too.


----------



## Hielostar

Loquita said:


> Oooo....that's a slippery slope, woman!!



I gave my fiance one of the 15% off coupons from the gift sets, "just in case" he wanted to get me some Lush for Valentine's Day.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown again

Long-wear Makeup Remover
GWP Face Tonic
GWP Face Base
2 sample packets


----------



## aliceanna

My shipment from the Sephora 20% Off Sale came in today:

Laura Geller Baked Cake Eyeliner Duo in Blueberry/Dutch Chocolate
Laura Geller Baked Eye Bonbons (includes Baked Eyeshadow in Vanilla Pearl, Garnet, Topaz, and Teak, Eye Spackle, and mascara)
Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral SPF 30 Brush
Sephora travel brush set
On10 Dr. Pepper SPF lip balms


----------



## Sophia1025

Chanel Kaska Beige quad and Particuliere np


----------



## StayClassy

After experiencing some burning in my eyes after a long day of wearing makeup, I had a feeling my eyeliner was the culprit. Over the holidays I bought the Sephora brand liquid eyeliner in black for $10; feeling maced at the end of the day from eye makeup looks to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Krab

Two new nail polish colours, chanel chance body cream and shampoo & conditioner from john frieda, it's called go blonder! and lightens your hair, yay!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Transdesign.com
OPI Mad as a Hatter & Absolutely Alice N/P
Essie Mint Candy Apple N/P


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Laura Mercier:
Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer
Pressed Mineral Powder (love this!)

L'Occitane:
Milk Soap
Lip Balm

Clinique:
Moisture Surge Spray

Narciso Rodriguez for Her


----------



## xpurseloverx

more polish but on sale im being super bad :devil:
dnt have name names but here are the brands i picked up will post pics of all the new nail varnishes i hauled 
borghese
nicole
wet and wild
sally hansen 
burts bees cuticle cream
revlon cuticle pusher
sinful colors
covergirl
china glaze
opi 
will post a pic of the new nail polish family members lol


----------



## asianbelle

12 bottles of brand new polishes - 3 from a local beauty supply store + 9 from transdesign!

OPI:
Sugarplum Yum!
Absolutely Alice
Mad as a Hatter

CG:
Dorothy Who?
Good Witch?
Bad Kitty
Luna
Shooting Stars
Sunshine

Color Club: 
Revvvolution

Essie:
Bright Tights
To dry for (top coat)


----------



## chinkee21

Villainess.com Haul:
Freezeburn Soap
Jai Mahal Kaboom!
Scintillating Kaboom!
Paradise Regained Soap
Silk & Cyanide Soap

Stila Kajal Liner in Topaz
OPI Polish in On Stage
OPI Polish in Your Mother
OPI Polish in Metrochic
Korres Lipbutter in Jasmine
YSL Rouge Volupte in Spicy Pink
YSL Rouge Volupte in Luscious Pink
Benefit Bright Lights Big City Set
Essie Polish in Mink Muffs
Essie Polish in Mint Candy Apple

Nordstrom.com Haul:
MAC Frisky Business Lipglass Set
Modelette e/s
Feeling Dreamy Lipglass
2N Lipglass
Uttery Dicrete Lipglass
Icescape Lipglass
Pretty Please Lipstick
Intricate Lipstick

Bpal.com Haul:
Brian's Blue Moon
Tin Phoenix
Silver Phoenix
Gold Phoenix
Hypothermia
Mother Shubb's Pfancy Pfefferneusse
Flora

RonRobinson.com Haul:
Safi Perfume

Beautyhabit.com Haul:
Ginestet Botrytis Perfume

Luckyscent.com Haul:
Sinfonia di Note Amande Sucree Perfume
The Pink Room Pour Toi Perfume


----------



## chinkee21

Lush.com Haul:

3x Wee Harry BBS
3x Christmas Eve BBS
3x Ruby Red Slippers BBS
2x Candy Cane BBS
3x Snowshowers Shower Jelly
1x Let Them Eat Cake Lipbalm
3x Hot Toddy BBS
2x Snowdrops Ballistic
2x You've Been Mangoed Bath Melt
2x Golden Slumbers Ballistic
1x Sunny Side BBS
1x Ice Hotel BBS
1x Playdoze BBS
1x Vanilla Fountain Ballistic
1x Strawberry Feels Forever Massage Bar


----------



## ebethlovesyou

Philosophy Purity Made Simple Facial Cleanser
Philosophy Amazing Grace Firming Body Emulsion
NARS Super Orgasm Blush
Lavanila Vanilla Coconut Body Butter


----------



## karester

I had some fund today!  Made my first MAC purchases!

Maybelline Pure Makeup foundation
Maybelline blush in Dusty Mauve
Neutrogena lipgloss in Chic
China Glaze Dorothy Who? and Good Witch (got for free! with coupon for the Seche Vite)
Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat x2
Nail Polish Thinner
MAC eyeshadows - Petalescent, Grand Entrance, Dear Cupcake
MAC Beauty Powder in Flower Mist Dew


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just one item

Rebuild Base Coat by Seche


----------



## kasmom

Just came back from Sephora with the Clarisonic Plus!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

aliceanna said:


> My shipment from the Sephora 20% Off Sale came in today:
> [snipped]
> On10 Dr. Pepper SPF lip balms


I got my friend the lip balm... have yet to hear how she likes it.. she's a Dr P fan


----------



## VanillaSky

Small haul:

MAC Studio Tech foundation (NC55)
MAC Lustreglass (Beaux)
MAC eyeshado (Carbon)
MAC blush (Ambering Rose)
SEPHORA by OPI nail polish (Charge It)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Occitane items

Cherry Blossom Bath & Shower Gel
Peach Blossom Moisture Gel
Honey & Lemon Delightful Cream


----------



## Hielostar

This MAC haul is sponsored by the gift cards I got from DF's parents for Christmas! 






Select Moisturecover NW15
Shift to Pink Lipgelee (MAC in Lillyland)
Relaxed Shadestick (Warm + Cozy)
Myself lipstick (All Ages/Races/Sexes)
Glamour For All lipglass (All Ages/Races/Sexes)

Don't really see myself getting much else until my spring break, when I might finally be able to make it back to the CCO.


----------



## VanessaJean

Nice purchases everyone!


----------



## kasmom

Hielostar said:


> This MAC haul is sponsored by the gift cards I got from DF's parents for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Select Moisturecover NW15
> Shift to Pink Lipgelee (MAC in Lillyland)
> Relaxed Shadestick (Warm + Cozy)
> Myself lipstick (All Ages/Races/Sexes)
> Glamour For All lipglass (All Ages/Races/Sexes)
> 
> Don't really see myself getting much else until my spring break, when I might finally be able to make it back to the CCO.


 
The lipstick and lipglass are very much my taste! It's that a new collection from Mac? I might have to go check them out at my counter.


----------



## Hielostar

kasmom said:


> The lipstick and lipglass are very much my taste! It's that a new collection from Mac? I might have to go check them out at my counter.



Yep, that's the All Ages, All Races, All Sexes collection that just came out in the U.S. this Thursday.


----------



## Jahpson

biotin
evian spray bottles travel size
YSL concealer


----------



## letsgoshopping

Mini haul today at Nordstrom's MAC counter and Sephora:

Cargo's Tonga blush (50% off at Sephora!)
Cargo's Mendocina blush (50% off at Sephora!)
Stila's Eye Kajal in Topaz
MAC's Nurture shadestick from the Warm & Cozy collection
MAC's Milar e/s


----------



## TygerKitty

My order arrived!  Items listed below in my previous post:







TygerKitty said:


> I succumbed to the 20% off sale coupon from sephora yesterday... doh!  (20% off was only good for a few of these items though)
> 
> I bought:
> Philosophy - The Winter Escape
> Pacifica - Tuscan Blood Orange Spray Perfume Set
> Bare Escentuals - Buxom Lash - Blackest Black
> Benefit Cosmetics - Bright Lights Big City!
> Lancome - HYPNÔSE - Custom Volume Mascara/Deep Black
> Smashbox - Layer Lash Primer
> SEPHORA by OPI - Nail Colour - Underwater Fantasy (been wanting this since I missed out the last time!!!  so excited!)
> 
> My samples:
> Fekkai Full Blown Volume Shampoo & Conditioner
> Juicy Couture - Couture Couture Eau de Parfum
> Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice! I've been wanting the Pacifica Tuscon Blood Orange set!

2 MAC items for me,

Light Affair Nail Polish
Fresco Rose Paint Pot


----------



## TygerKitty

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Nice! I've been wanting the Pacifica Tuscon Blood Orange set!



I could smell it when I opened up the sephora box - it smells AMAZING and delicious!  I'm glad I ordered it!


----------



## Divyaangana

Maybelline Define A Lash Volume mascara
Maybelline Define A Lash Lengthening mascara

My Lash Blasts were both pretty dried up when I went to use them this morning, and Wal-Greens has each of them for like 3 bucks a piece so I figured I'd give them a try.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC wipes (the big pack)
Korres lip butter in Jasmine
OPI for Sephora Metro Chic polish


----------



## Lapis

Today my 3 bottles of lush snow fairy got here from the UK, and I got some Goldie nail polishes when I was out 8 nice colors.
Earlier this week I got 2 packages of Essie mini's and a DDF moisturizer


----------



## Loquita

A little trip to Sephora today:

Laura Mercier Translucent Setting Powder
MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in Pearly White 14L
Cargo Reverse Lipliner in Medium/Dark (I got two, since they were 50%!)

Plus a significant Beauty.com and Beautyhabit.com haul...I'll take pics and post that when it arrives.


----------



## Babestaaa

Mac E/S mulled cider
Urban Decay Mascara Primer 
CD Diorshow mascara


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went and I had my make up done for the first time at Macy's tonight done at the Chanel counter and I absolutely loved what the lady did.  So of course I had to purchase items:

Chanel 4 eye shadow collection Mystic Eyes
Chanel perfectly natural fluid foundation
Chanel twinkle lip gloss
Dior violet eye liner


----------



## LarissaHK

lip gloss and make up base from MAC





sth for bath from Lush




Hermes perfume "caleche"




and SA gave me some samples of other Hermes fragrances


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Pearl Glow Quint Eyeshadow
Illuminating Powder


----------



## LarissaHK

it'sanaddiction said:


> Dior Pearl Glow Quint Eyeshadow
> Illuminating Powder


 They looks beautiful, I love Dior packaging


----------



## babevivtan

wow L and Addict - u both have lovely buys!!!!

L - U went shopping at Times Square?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

TIme for a new thread! We've reached 5000 posts!


----------



## babevivtan

Oh Bunny, you are right!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*itsanaddiction* - loving the Dior


----------



## babevivtan

I have started a new thread   But of cos I cannot close this thread.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just bought my first product from Sephora.com

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P164936&categoryId=S10701&shouldPaginate=true

and I got 3 free samples:
- Ralph Lauren perfume sample
- Juicy Couture perfume sample
- Juicy Couture - Couture Couture Dusting Powder

I also got a free YSL mascara sample at checkout after using a promo code Sephora had on their FB fan page!!!


----------



## devoted7

^whats' the promo code?


----------

